# Israel-Palestinian Conflict Resurgence 2021: Al-Aqsa attacks, riots, rockets, military clashes and Jerusalem conflict 2v



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Thread continues from here... 1 2 3 GO..


----------



## xuxu1457

I read a report that the Israeli air strike has caused nearly 200 casualties，Including nearly 50 children.
Sad for that.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
3 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> It is actully the minimal loss as possible. Gaza has 2 million population.. lossing that much is minimal but sad that 200 should even die at the first place
> 
> .......................................
> Look at this artistic art


If one was your son or mother....would you say the same.

Allah says he would see the kabah destroyed than a single Muslim life lost.

Sad you think it's minimal. For me it's kabah destroyed 200 time.

Please re-adjust your compass

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Trango Towers said:


> If one was your son or mother....would you say the same.
> 
> Allah says he would see the kabah destroyed than a single Muslim life lost.
> 
> Sad you think it's minimal. For me it's kabah destroyed 200 time.
> 
> Please re-adjust your compass



6-7 billion will die in WW3 now that is casualities..

--------------------------------------
@Falcon29 Continue your work here we need constant updates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

@LeGenD locking that thread just makes matters worse can you please re-consider and re-open it as soon as possible.. and emerge this thread with that once you open it.. THanks in advance..

@PakSword @waz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

Don’t let them fool you into thinking that this started with Hamas rockets, this started with the Israeli occupation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

@Falcon29, @Hassan Al-Somal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@Mohamed Bin Tughlaq @Titanium100 

I am giving some time for moderators to clean up thread and thread ban the provacuaters. I will be back soon to provide updates inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Falcon29 said:


> @Mohamed Bin Tughlaq @Titanium100
> 
> I am giving some time for moderators to clean up thread and thread ban the provacuaters. I will be back soon to provide updates inshallah.


WAW, the imam of the forum has spoken..You always show up after, a thread is created..and like to take over..typical middle eastern Arab’s trait…

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Ceylal said:


> WAW, the imam of the forum has spoken..You always show up when a thread is created..and like to take over..typical middle eastern Arab’s trait…



lol.. If his the imam you must be the class clown

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baghial

Falcon29 said:


> @Mohamed Bin Tughlaq @Titanium100
> 
> I am giving some time for moderators to clean up thread and thread ban the provacuaters. I will be back soon to provide updates inshallah.




i am blocked from giving reply on thread , palestine/israel conflict?????????????


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Falcon29 said:


> @Mohamed Bin Tughlaq @Titanium100
> 
> I am giving some time for moderators to clean up thread and thread ban the provacuaters. I will be back soon to provide updates inshallah.



Insha-allah brother.. I wil be waiting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

The Washington Post: The Biden administration approves $ 735 million in arms sales to Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Titanium100 said:


> @LeGenD locking that thread just makes matters worse can you please re-consider and re-open it as soon as possible.. and emerge this thread with that once you open it.. THanks in advance..
> 
> @PakSword @waz


You may continue to post updates in this thread and ignore everything else. Threads can be merged (no issue). 

Previous thread is a mess lately.


----------



## Falcon29

.............

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Titanium100

LeGenD said:


> You may continue to post updates in this thread and ignore everything else. Threads can be merged (no issue).
> 
> Previous thread is a mess lately.



Can you also remove in here all the flame baiting posts on both ends so the thread can continue and flow again


----------



## LeGenD

Titanium100 said:


> Can you also remove in here all the flame baiting posts on both ends so the thread can continue and flow again


Sure.


----------



## Xerxes22

UNRWA: 2,500 Palestinians are homeless after their homes were destroyed as a result of the aggression on Gaza.

Reactions: Angry Angry:
2


----------



## Saho

Can we have 2 seperate threads; one for updates and other for debates?

We only want to see updates. Let the others debate in a different thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Titanium100

Saho said:


> Can we have 2 seperate threads; one for updates and other for debates?
> 
> We only want to see updates. Let the others debate in a different thread.



All of this posts will be removed now... and no debates but updates


----------



## Titanium100

@Falcon29

Calm down brother we understand you made your point.. But such debates and topics is not the time for it now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

And also @LeGenD why you so slow brother.. Just make me the MOD.. I will clean the forum for you immediately... Just delete all off topic posts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

I will try to resume now:

Israeli airstrikes reported in Khan Yunis.

Hamas armed wing says firing mortars at IDF installations across border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Israeli smoke shells and sound bombs fired near southern Gaza border.

Israeli airstikes have hit Mohaned tower in Gaza city. Unclear if targeting several rooms in the tower or intended to destroy the whole tower itself.


----------



## Falcon29

Looks like warning strikes, they are intending to destroy the whole tower itself.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## LeGenD

@Falcon29
@Mohamed Bin Tughlaq
@Titanium100

Focus on providing updates *ONLY*.

Same advice for other members.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Warning strike on home eastern Khan Yunis.

Rockets at Ashdod, Ashkelon

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## IceCold

Falcon29 said:


> Warning strike on home eastern Khan Yunis.
> 
> Rockets at Ashdod, Ashkelon


How many israeli scums have been shown the door to hell? 
Sorry i was away could not follow the previous thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

IceCold said:


> How many israeli scums have been shown the door to hell?
> Sorry i was away could not follow the previous thread.



Official Israeli death toll is at 9.


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Falcon29 said:


> Official Israeli death toll is at 9.



So they discounted and did not include the Indian maid and arab israeli deaths as their own

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Israeli airstrike in Gaza city moments ago


Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> So they discounted and did not include the Indian maid and arab israeli deaths as their own



I think they didn't count the Indian one.


----------



## IceCold

Falcon29 said:


> Official Israeli death toll is at 9.


Of course they would keep it to a bare minimum so as to not break moral but what about unofficially? 
The way Hamas rockets penetrated, the casualties must have picked up as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Falcon29 said:


> Israeli airstrike in Gaza city moments ago
> 
> 
> I think they didn't count the Indian one.



Exactly they didn't count her as casuality

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Rocket alert in Ashkelon


----------



## Areesh

Falcon29 said:


> I think they didn't count the Indian one.



LMAO

all that phull sapport by pajeets didn't matter for Israelis in the end

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Falcon29

France says France and Egypt are working to get immediate ceasefire as soon as possible.

Another home in Deir Al Balah hit by drone strike.


----------



## IceCold

Falcon29 said:


> France and Egypt


BS! If you ask me. Both these countries are heavily biased infavor of Israel along with the US. They can never broke peace with noble or even balanced intensions. I know its easy said than done but Palestine should let it play out. If Israel really has exhausted Iron dome, than its time to extract maximum Israeli casualties and infrastructure damage before negotiating a truce at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Home targeted in Israeli airstrikes in Northern Gaza, casualties reported. 



IceCold said:


> BS! If you ask me. Both these countries are heavily biased infavor of Israel along with the US. They can never broke peace with noble or even balanced intensions. I know its easy said than done but Palestine should let it play out. If Israel really has exhausted Iron dome, than its time to extract maximum Israeli casualties and infrastructure damage before negotiating a truce at all.



We will see brother, but immediate cease fire efforts usually don't bring long term results. We hope status-quo in Jerusalem is changed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Israeli's bombing Mashareq tower now in Gaza city.

5 injuries reported on the strike on home in northern Gaza.

^^

There was no warning given to this family.

...
...

Photo of Mashareq tower being struck:


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Ashdod 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394303529410572296

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Rockets on Ashkelon, Ashdod and Beer Sheva now:


----------



## Falcon29

*Breaking:* Israeli airstrike hits car in Beit Layha of Northern Gaza, reports of two Palestinians killed.

*Breaking:* Another Israeli strike hits a home in Al-Rimaal, downtown Gaza city, without warning. Two Palestinians reported killed from this strike as well.

*Breaking:* New wave of Israeli airstrikes hit Gaza city

*Breaking: *Ministry of culture building targeted in recent Israeli airstrikes in Gaza city

Hamas armed wing spokesman to make speech on Al-Aqsa tv soon.

^^

Israeli assault is very heavy today and ongoing. If Israeli's aren't held accountable for their actions in Jerusalem, they will continue the assault and may conduct ground invasion. Nations need to pressure them, with the first one being the United States.

They are now striking plenty of families without warning. Targeting the families on purpose, because these families have a relative or family member in Hamas or any other Palestinian faction. It's a form of collective punishment, and also intended to increase Palestinian casualties deliberately.

Israeli media saying this will be a full blown campaign that will continue for weeks and intended to destroy Hamas's military capabilities and leadership.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Falcon29 said:


> *Breaking:* Israeli airstrike hits car in Beit Layha of Northern Gaza, reports of two Palestinians killed.
> 
> *Breaking:* Another Israeli strike hits a home in Al-Rimaal, downtown Gaza city, without warning. Two Palestinians reported killed from this strike as well.
> 
> *Breaking:* New wave of Israeli airstrikes hit Gaza city
> 
> *Breaking: *Ministry of culture building targeted in recent Israeli airstrikes in Gaza city
> 
> Hamas armed wing spokesman to make speech on Al-Aqsa tv soon.



I hope not Hamas makes ceasefire.. Bleeding out the Israelis is the best course of action. I will also like to see conventional engagement

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

The scene after Israeli airstrikes hit Al-Rimaal apartment room minutes ago, two Palestinians were killed, one a children:


----------



## Aslan

As long as Fatah will not start striking the Israel from the back, and Jordanians giving the covert support, or letting others do it. All of what hammas is doing will not matter too much.

Psychologically it has an effect, but with the media gag hardly news comes out. The Israelis have to be hit hard from west Bank, or else it's a one sided massacre.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon29

Scene in Gaza after emergency service workers tried to attend to casualties after Israeli drone strike hit car. Another strike hit them nearby. They have to deal with a lot, God bless them:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394240966379380737


Titanium100 said:


> I hope not Hamas makes ceasefire.. Bleeding out the Israelis is the best course of action. I will also like to see conventional engagement



There can't be a ceasefire like this, Israeli's are bombing everywhere in Gaza right now. Non-stop. They don't want this to drag on and want to force ceasefire by today by doing large waves of attacks.


----------



## Titanium100

Falcon29 said:


> There can't be a ceasefire like this, Israeli's are bombing everywhere in Gaza right now. Non-stop. They don't want this to drag on and want to force ceasefire by today by doing large waves of attacks.



That is also what I am gathering imho they wanna destroy the infrastructure but they don't realize by doing that they will only provide better infrastructure in that area because money will flow in and better things will get build as consequence.. removing some of the older buildings and towers from the 90s only makes way for better infrastructure..

One of the reason why Egypt has moved capital city because it reached full capacity you either destroy or leave.. Destroying it will provide egypt with demonstrations and over 24 million court cases against the government

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Hamas armed wing says will resume strikes on Tel Aviv if the attacks on civilian homes don't come to halt.

^^

Keep in mind, mediators asking them not to strike Tel Aviv area for ceasefire efforts to move forward. Israeli's are not upholding their side of equation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

Falcon29 said:


> Keep in mind, mediators asking them not to strike Tel Aviv area for ceasefire efforts to move forward. Israeli's are not upholding their side of equation.



Who are these mediators?


----------



## Aslan

Falcon29 said:


> Hamas armed wing says will resume strikes on Tel Aviv if the attacks on civilian homes don't come to halt.
> 
> ^^
> 
> Keep in mind, mediators asking them not to strike Tel Aviv area for ceasefire efforts to move forward. Israeli's are not upholding their side of equation.


U can never trust a jew. 

If I am not mistaken 

Prophet Mohammad may Allah bless him and be pleased with him said u can eat at a jews house but should never sleep there. 

One don't even have to wonder why the Europeans were so eager to send all of their jews to occupied Palestinian lands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Another home was struck by Israeli missiles without warning in Khan Yunis. 

^^

Israeli's are committing dozens of war crimes today, on a consecutive basis, to force a Palestinian submission.


----------



## HAIDER

Baghial said:


> if USA, AND ALL OF EUROPE IS SELLING BILLIONS $$$$$$$$$$$ ARMS TO ISRAEL
> WHY AINT MUSLIMS GIVEING THE PALESTIANS, THE RIGHT TO FIGHT, WITH ARMS
> 
> WHERE IS ISLAMIC FORCE OF GEN RAHEEL SHARIF?
> IS IT ONLY FOR SAUDIA .S USE, AGAINST YEMEN?


lollllllllllll... sure


----------



## Falcon29

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394304076305809409


Titanium100 said:


> Who are these mediators?



UN, France, Qatar, Egypt, and US are the ones I am aware of at the moment. Israel is not cooperating with them from what the reports suggest.


----------



## Titanium100

Falcon29 said:


> Another home was struck by Israeli missiles without warning in Khan Yunis.
> 
> ^^
> 
> Israeli's are committing dozens of war crimes today, on a consecutive basis..



They have been commiting war crimes since day one nothing new

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

More destruction in Gaza more UN rebuilding funds after this standoff, more money for Israel govt, more reconstruction projects for Israeli firms in Gaza.... war is business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

HAIDER said:


> More destruction in Gaza more UN rebuilding funds after this standoff, more money for Israel govt, more reconstruction projects for Israeli firms in Gaza.... war is business.



No Israeli firm companies gets hired by folks in Gaza.. The Israeli won't taste arab money in that area just watch post-conflict just give 2-3 years Gaza will have better infrastructure then Israel and West Bank.. So much money will flow into Gaza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394260553539878914

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394260955358371847


----------



## Darth Vader

Falcon29 said:


> *Breaking:* Israeli airstrike hits car in Beit Layha of Northern Gaza, reports of two Palestinians killed.
> 
> *Breaking:* Another Israeli strike hits a home in Al-Rimaal, downtown Gaza city, without warning. Two Palestinians reported killed from this strike as well.
> 
> *Breaking:* New wave of Israeli airstrikes hit Gaza city
> 
> *Breaking: *Ministry of culture building targeted in recent Israeli airstrikes in Gaza city
> 
> Hamas armed wing spokesman to make a speech on Al-Aqsa tv soon.
> 
> ^^
> 
> Israeli assault is very heavy today and ongoing. If Israeli's aren't held accountable for their actions in Jerusalem, they will continue the assault and may conduct ground invasion. Nations need to pressure them, with the first one being the United States.
> 
> They are now striking plenty of families without warning. Targeting the families on purpose, because these families have a relative or family member in Hamas or any other Palestinian faction. It's a form of collective punishment, and also intended to increase Palestinian casualties deliberately.
> 
> Israeli media saying this will be a full-blown campaign that will continue for weeks and intended to destroy Hamas's military capabilities and leadership.


I really don't see Ground Invasion Anytime Soon.
Israel is applying scorched earth tactics trying to clear off everything especially high-rise targets, which give deep insight into the enemy limiting sight into the Israeli Side.
Making the area unliveable for Palestinians so these lands can be stolen.
The biggest Take from this is following
Israel now knows that following if they take any major against any other Muslim area forget Palestine in the future, you will not see support from the rest of the Muslim world for that country.
Majority of Direct Border neighbors - Jordan - Syria Lebanon. Don't have a military that can fully stop ISRAEL WAR MACHINE.

Turkey is safe just because of the tech and number it can bring into theatre but Egypt isn't that safe even with those rafales against F35s.
Currently, no country in the Middle East as of now has actually the TECH can which go toe to toe with the Israeli air force the closest we have is KSA 
In upcoming years we will see actual land grab from these countries and I promise you it will be too late for then.
After watching what has been happening in Palestine you don't even see the trade being stopped it just shows Muslims have died from inside.
Arabs deserve what's coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394261367729790981

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394263527934754817

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394268486260510723


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394269944548786181

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Titanium100

Darth Vader said:


> I really don't see Ground Invasion Anytime Soon.
> Israel is applying scorched earth tactics trying to clear off everything especially high-rise targets, which give deep insight into the enemy limiting sight into the Israeli Side.
> Making the area unliveable for Palestinians so these lands can be stolen.
> The biggest Take from this is following
> Israel now knows that following if they take any major against any other Muslim area forget Palestine in the future, you will not see support from the rest of the Muslim world for that country.
> Majority of Direct Border neighbors - Jordan - Syria Lebanon. Don't have a military that can fully stop ISRAEL WAR MACHINE.



This is the usual overrate Israel posts that still is not out of fashion but mostly they are out of fashion.. Israel can only militarily defeat in the entire region Lebanon and not even Assad who has been thru 10 years war forget the remaining.. We have discussed this in a length. In a conventional conflict they will get dusted against any state actor in the area except for Lebanon


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394270870240075779


----------



## Lincoln

Darth Vader said:


> I really don't see Ground Invasion Anytime Soon.
> Israel is applying scorched earth tactics trying to clear off everything especially high-rise targets, which give deep insight into the enemy limiting sight into the Israeli Side.
> Making the area unliveable for Palestinians so these lands can be stolen.
> The biggest Take from this is following
> Israel now knows that following if they take any major against any other Muslim area forget Palestine in the future, you will not see support from the rest of the Muslim world for that country.
> Majority of Direct Border neighbors - Jordan - Syria Lebanon. Don't have a military that can fully stop ISRAEL WAR MACHINE.
> 
> Turkey is safe just because of the tech and number it can bring into theatre but Egypt isn't that safe even with those rafales against F35s.
> Currently, no country in the Middle East as of now has actually the TECH can which go toe to toe with the Israeli air force the closest we have is KSA
> In upcoming years we will see actual land grab from these countries and I promise you it will be too late for then.
> After watching what has been happening in Palestine you don't even see the trade being stopped it just shows Muslims have died from inside.
> Arabs deserve what's coming.



There is an atmosphere right now in Israel. There are local rumors that the government is considering annexing Gaza.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Heavy artillery shelling reported on Gaza's coast and also eastern Gaza border areas.


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394272322471612420

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394272893643673601

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Dhabi

Lincoln said:


> There is an atmosphere right now in Israel. There are local rumors that the government is considering annexing Gaza.



this means what exactly ? ZERO people in or out of Gaza ? Zero anything in or out of Gaza ?

whats new !


----------



## Areesh

It is a shame that 1.8 billion muslims combined can't kill 18 Israeli soldiers

What a downfall and a disgrace for this nation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Hospital in Israel is overflowing with injures from the Palestinian rocket and missile assaults to the point where Israel's Channel 2 correspondents are complaining their government is hiding the number of casualties of the war.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394273165539303426
They're setting up additional beds in the hallways in order to handle the injuries from the conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Photo of tower hit earlier:


----------



## Lincoln

Abu Dhabi said:


> this means what exactly ? ZERO people in or out of Gaza ? Zero anything in or out of Gaza ?
> 
> whats new !



It means direct military and political takeover of Gaza.

More broadly, it would mean the end to the only armed Palestinian resistance as of right now.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Falcon29 said:


> Photo of tower hit earlier:



Video of the attack:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394316470423887878


----------



## Titanium100

Lincoln said:


> There is an atmosphere right now in Israel.



It is Bs they won't make any incursions at all. They will have to sacrifice awhole alot and the conflict could even spread to the region

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394274136298450946

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394282858613665792

Reactions: Angry Angry:
2


----------



## Lincoln

Titanium100 said:


> It is Bs they won't make any incursions at all. They will have to sacrifice awhole alot and the conflict could even spread to the region



Israel hasn't backed one inch, they have been testing the waters for years to see International response, and today it has greater public and political support than ever before. It's emboldened if anything.

Tell me, what have the world condemnations and calls for restraint produced so far. They have only intensified their air raids and haven't even bothered answering anyone except the US. What regional consequence are the fearful of exactly so then?

Either way, this is not what I am saying I have heard, this is what a friend from there has heard.


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394283022401216512


----------



## Falcon29




----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394283383539212289


----------



## Titanium100

Lincoln said:


> Either way, this is not what I am saying I have heard, this is what a friend from there has heard.



From a friend that sounds like a credible sources lmao. Egypt won't allow it is Egypt's red-line


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Panic at Ashdod after Palestinian resistance's missile and rocket barrages


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394283629484777476

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Titanium100 said:


> No Israeli firm companies gets hired by folks in Gaza.. The Israeli won't taste arab money in that area just watch post-conflict just give 2-3 years Gaza will have the best infrastructure then Israel and West Bank


All funds distribute through Israeli govt financial institutions. Even trade transactions between Palastine businesses to outside Israel. I know people who do the business. It's not that simple.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Mahmoud Gamal

@mahmouedgamal44

U.S. Biden administration has approved the sale of $735 million in precision-guided munitions to Israel The proposed sale is for Joint Attack Munitions (JDAMs), which are being heavily used by IAF in striking Gaza

Mahmoud Gamal on Twitter: "U.S. Biden administration has approved the sale of $735 million in precision-guided munitions to Israel The proposed sale is for Joint Attack Munitions (JDAMs), which are being heavily used by IAF in striking Gaza https://t.co/PHtTxnm0lF https://t.co/iSAAk1Smim" / Twitter










Crazy what's going on. Can only mean they've used up so much of their arsenal which I'm sure is quite extensive to begin with.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394285421031350275

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

HAIDER said:


> All funds distribute through Israeli govt financial institutions. Even trade transactions between Palastine businesses to outside Israel. I know people who do the business. It's not that simple.



It comes thru Egypt not Israel.. They have electronic transfer it has nothing with Israeli banking system


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394286777364455429


----------



## Falcon29

Moments ago:


----------



## Gomig-21

This is the right to defend yourself? Look at what this poor child is going through!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394225389912969218

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2


----------



## HAIDER

Titanium100 said:


> It comes thru Egypt not Israel.. They have electronic transfer it has nothing with Israeli banking system


A guy imports Olive oil from the Pastianinan entity and all transactions go through an Israeli bank.
Give you a little idea of how the business sector works between Isreal and Palestinian controlled area. 

https://unctad.org/system/files/official-document/stseud3rev1_en.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

HAIDER said:


> A guy imports Olive oil from the Pastianinan entity and all transactions go through an Israeli bank.
> Give you a little idea of how the business sector works between Isreal and Palestinian controlled area.
> 
> https://unctad.org/system/files/official-document/stseud3rev1_en.pdf



I think you are confusing West Bank with Gaza to different entities and they are linked to different economies. Gaza is more into Egypt whree as West Bank is in Israel and Jordan zone.. Gaza has no economical ties with Israel


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394294108416401408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394292888729657353

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394292825588584455

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394292430535467011

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Gomig-21 said:


> Mahmoud Gamal
> @mahmouedgamal44
> 
> U.S. Biden administration has approved the sale of $735 million in precision-guided munitions to Israel The proposed sale is for Joint Attack Munitions (JDAMs), which are being heavily used by IAF in striking Gaza
> 
> Mahmoud Gamal on Twitter: "U.S. Biden administration has approved the sale of $735 million in precision-guided munitions to Israel The proposed sale is for Joint Attack Munitions (JDAMs), which are being heavily used by IAF in striking Gaza https://t.co/PHtTxnm0lF https://t.co/iSAAk1Smim" / Twitter
> 
> View attachment 744706
> 
> View attachment 744707
> 
> 
> Crazy what's going on. Can only mean they've used up so much of their arsenal which I'm sure is quite extensive to begin with.



and people were saying he is better than trump

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Vergennes

Areesh said:


> and people were saying he is better than trump



Trump at least was straightforward….. democrats are just plain hypocrites…

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Falcon29

Sderot, moments ago:







Areesh said:


> and people were saying he is better than trump



That is not going to bode well for Biden. But, honestly, no matter what President they have to submit to Israel's demands.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Titanium100

Vergennes said:


> Trump at least was straightforward….. democrats are just plain hypocrites…



He came forward speaking about human rights in a cringy way and forcing human rights talk on allies to the point where they thought this is cringeworthy.. Now his all of sudden exposed as warmonger and someone who doesn't do what he preaches.. He even had a diplomatic spat with Nigeria of all people over human rights.. He didn't only lose face but could have lost many allies and China actully scored points on all of this in the UN

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## LimaCharlie

Something to lighten the mood, i spotted the image on twitter, knew it was a fake (a really bad one) cos i work with editing myself. Imagine it gets famous on there absolutely humiliating for indians it would be..

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## The Eagle

Areesh said:


> Mods need to stop threatening @Falcon26 the only Palestinian on this forum
> 
> Don't do this BS



No one is threatening and there is no answer for baseless accusations & blames without any reason so far. Whatever the nationality, no one is allowed to violate rules. I just banned him for false accusations and this is not the first time though. Mod team has been asking him to understand to not to provoke others because of his own opinion or likes or dislike. This forum is not someone's playing field to settle the score.

Reactions: Love Love:
4


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

The Soroka Medical Center in Beersheba have received *240 injuries* since the start of this conflict 8 days ago. *This is one hospital, remember*. Imagine the rest of hospitals combined. Netty boy (aka Netanyahu) and his criminal IsraHelli government are hiding the casualties that their people have suffered. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394294374796722180

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Areesh said:


> and people were saying he is better than trump



But Trump had obvious issues with Muslims and gave Jerusalem to Israel. What do you suppose Trump would've done in this case? I think he would've added much more to help Israel and condemn all Palestinians heck he gave Jerusalem to the Israelis and has his son in law draw up some bogus partition for a two state solution. I can't imagine what Trump would do. Not defending Biden, but the other guy was much worst.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Areesh said:


> It is a shame that 1.8 billion muslims combined can't kill 18 Israeli soldiers
> 
> What a downfall and a disgrace for this nation



Not combined. Muslims are scattered and divided hence, Israel or any other oppressor, it wouldn't matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Titanium100

The Eagle said:


> No one is threatening and there is no answer for baseless accusations & blames without any reason so far. Whatever the nationality, no one is allowed to violate rules. I just banned him for false accusations and this is not the first time though. Mod team has been asking him to understand to not to provoke others because of his own opinion or likes or dislike. This forum is not someone's playing field to settle the score.



He did lash out and went overboard at times but we needed him right now since he was providing some good info on the current events.. He was posting live on the events. He was necessary character to give immunity atleast until this campaign ends then he could have served his charges and bans post that

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Smoke

Gomig-21 said:


> But Trump had obvious issues with Muslims and gave Jerusalem to Israel. What do you suppose Trump would've done in this case? I think he would've added much more to help Israel and condemn all Palestinians heck he gave Jerusalem to the Israelis and has his son in law draw up some bogus partition for a two state solution. I can't imagine what Trump would do. Not defending Biden, but the other guy was much worst.



Trump was pro-business and anti-war. The actual damage he did introduce racism and divided groups in America, white supremacist etc. 

But it was well known that he was totally against *WAR*.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## CrazyZ

Titanium100 said:


> He did lash out and went overboard at times but we needed him right now since he was providing some good info on the current events.. He was posting live on the events. He was necessary character to give immunity atleast until this campaign ends then he could have served his charges and bans post that


Agreed.


----------



## The Eagle

Titanium100 said:


> He did lash out and went overboard at times but we needed him right now since he was providing some good info on the current events.. He was posting live on the events. He was necessary character to give immunity atleast until this campaign ends then he could have served his charges and bans post that



Rules be followed. Enough of space & time given for correction. Soft approach shouldn't be taken as a weakness or be taken for granted.
Please continue. Everyone can search through sources and provide updates. Someone sitting in US is not a ground Intel at-least.

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Intense Palestinian rocket and missile assaults on 48 Israeli cities.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394305204082810880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394304561263759360

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Titanium100

The Eagle said:


> Rules be followed. Enough of space & time given for correction. Soft approach shouldn't be taken as a weakness or be taken for granted.
> Please continue. Everyone can search through sources and provide updates. Someone sitting in US is not a ground Intel at-least.
> 
> Regards,



Fair enough.. I have a complain not related to this incident but a different issue in the forum.. I will like to take the opportunity to addresse it now and it is something that has been bugging me to the point where I want to become a mod.. There are Indian trolls allover the place blatant spamming with some fake news Xinjiang shit allover the place despite there being a mega thread for it and alot other garbage but there seems to be little action or interest from the mods to react.. For this sole reason I will like to become a mod


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394329940078833669

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Titanium100 said:


> Fair enough.. I have a complain not related to this incident but a different issue in the forum.. I will like to take the opportunity to addresse it now and it is something that has been bugging me to the point where I want to become a mod.. There are Indian trolls allover the place blatant spamming with some Xinjiang shit allover the place and alot other garbage but they seems to be little action or interest from the mods to react.. For this sole reason I will like to become a mod



You can not volunteer like this nor anyone is appointed as such to target a specific nation/part of members/for certain subject or section. Secondly about trolls, please report button and mention details/reason for reporting and leave it to Mod team. Remember that only posts that violates the rules, will be dealt accordingly.

Regards,


----------



## Pak-Canuck

This was earlier today, I was skeptical at first but now this Israeli vid has emerged which could mean its true!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394302095004680198

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
4


----------



## Aslan

The Eagle said:


> Rules be followed. Enough of space & time given for correction. Soft approach shouldn't be taken as a weakness or be taken for granted.
> Please continue. Everyone can search through sources and provide updates. Someone sitting in US is not a ground Intel at-least.
> 
> Regards,


You are right to do your job, and what are we without rules. 

But I have been here long enough to know stuff is not always as straightforward as we are made to believe it is. 

He went overboard, so did many others. 

I hope the scale was balanced. 

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Smoke said:


> Trump was pro-business and anti-war. The actual damage he did introduce racism and divided groups in America, white supremacist etc.
> 
> But it was well known that he was totally against *WAR*.



He threatened war with North Korea like a child! And Iran in many ways. Killing Sulaimani wasn't an act of war? Plus he despised Muslims and would've supported Israel with much more than $750mil in JDAM bombs. We'll have to agree to disagree, but I'm with you guys as far as Biden is not really doing much to stop the killing of innocents except with statements.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Titanium100 said:


> The mod reaction is slow and at times it feels like it is a modless ship we are in.. There is no captain at the wheel and action can at times come 72 hours later things move slow



It should be the last post on this. A whole army of Mod(s) will not be enough as most of the reports are based upon personal grievance, dislike & grudge. Secondly, Mod(s) are humans having their own life and activities outside the Forum while here people, keep reporting the issue mostly on personal grounds while at the same violates the rule in return or reply and keeps feeding the trolls. Mod(s) team works as per availability & these reports aren't handled like one click per second. Everyone has to go through the stuff, details & history to take any action. Members are advised to report and leave it up-to to the Mod team without given any time period as whether now or after hours, the appropriate action will be taken.

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394331814660034561

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

Aslan said:


> You are right to do your job, and what are we without rules.
> 
> But I have been here long enough to know stuff is not always as straightforward as we are made to believe it is.
> 
> He went overboard, so did many others.
> 
> I hope the scale was balanced.
> 
> Thanks



Indeed. Human error exist but there is always betterment, correction, rectification & making things right. Mod(s) are not enemies of anyone except that someone thinks above the rules & believes himself untouchable. Report button do wonders, as I repeatedly ask everyone.

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aslan

Gomig-21 said:


> He threatened war with North Korea like a child! And Iran in many ways. Killing Sulaimani wasn't an act of war? Plus he despised Muslims and would've supported Israel with much more than $750mil in JDAM bombs. We'll have to agree to disagree, but I'm with you guys as far as Biden is not really doing much to stop the killing of innocents except with statements.


Biden can't do a thing unless he has a political death wish. Such is the hold of the Zions on the American political scene. 

It's a do or die to bibi he wants to get his objective of saving face, and getting back in power. And his way up to the throne is only by climbing over the dead Palestinians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Pak-Canuck said:


> View attachment 744712
> 
> 
> This was earlier today, I was skeptical at first but now this Israeli vid has emerged which could mean its true!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394302095004680198





Probably a patrol boat.


----------



## The Eagle

Titanium100 said:


> The mod reaction is slow



Because most of the time, they are engaged replying to convince and make others understand a simple thing like me here on this thread for repeated posts.


----------



## HAIDER

US priority is not ME. Trump and Kushner pretty much dissolved all threats by helping to sign treaties among GCC states from where the money is sitting. The rest of the Muslim states are economically weak and are not interested in the Palestinian issue. Basically, doesn't have any threat to Israeli foreign policy or local/domestic policy is not under any threat.


----------



## HAIDER

The Eagle said:


> Because most of the time, they are engaged replying to convince and make others understand a simple thing like me here on this thread for repeated posts.


aren't you getting good money for this job ......lol


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394322156557934594


----------



## Smoke

Gomig-21 said:


> He threatened war with North Korea like a child! And Iran in many ways. Killing Sulaimani wasn't an act of war? Plus he despised Muslims and would've supported Israel with much more than $750mil in JDAM bombs. We'll have to agree to disagree, but I'm with you guys as far as Biden is not really doing much to stop the killing of innocents except with statements.



Him being Anti-war reminds me exactly of the hype he created by threating North Korea.. He threatened retaliation if they conducted one more missile test, they did, and the world watched in anticipation and were shocked to see Trump mellow down like a dog.

Same thing with Iran, Iran actually attacked American assets and they were let off the hook and nothing was escalated, at all. No wonder they didn't let him win again, the Zionists knew he was careful of war. 

Killing Sulaimani through proxy means have always been a grey area, Nobody knows for sure if it was the CIA or Mossad.. 


Unfortunately Biden sucks balls. Turns out he is a lying scumbag.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The Eagle

@Hassan Al-Somal rule for everyone. and also, lodge your complain in GHQ in-case of disagreement with Mod decision. Open threads must be utilized for respective discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Until yesterday, I and other mods were adopting a soft approach to calm the people down. Seems it was taken as a weakness. 

Mods don't want to ban anyone all the time. What we do is to convince first to abide by the forum rules.

When soft approach doesn't work, strikes happen, and they are very ugly. 

Believe me, mods don't like to issue infractions quite often. 

Some immature posters think that they have an agenda or something.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adecypher

PakSword said:


> Until yesterday, I and other mods were adopting a soft approach to calm the people down. Seems it was taken as a weakness.
> 
> Mods don't want to ban anyone all the time. What we do is to convince first to abide by the forum rules.
> 
> When soft approach doesn't work, strikes happen, and they are very ugly.
> 
> Believe me, mods don't like to issue infractions quite often.
> 
> Some immature posters think that they have an agenda or something.


So I reckon this thread is ONLY to post news updates...? and no constructive discussion.


----------



## PakSword

Adecypher said:


> So I reckon this thread is ONLY to post news updates...? and no constructive discussion.


If by constructive discussion you mean bringing other countries needlessly in the discussion while Palestinians are dying, then yes.

Otherwise, there are many other meanings of constructive discussion and we all know about them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adecypher

PakSword said:


> If by constructive discussion you mean bringing other countries needlessly in the discussion while Palestinians are dying, then yes.


Do not give meanings to what I wrote ... did you even reviewed my posts on this thread before making assumptions...? I can be harsh but its OK.


----------



## Darth Vader

Atleast one muslim nations that has to be Pakistan or Turkey needs to take a stand.
Maybe Just sending
4 to 5 thunder blocks to Egypt & similar package to Turkey with air refueller and c130 carrying medical and emergency aid for Palestinian as this will send quite few messages.
1 since Pakistan is going to egypt and Turkey they cant actually say no since its a aid package backed by armed fleet so even if israel actually wanted to mess wouldnt be able to do much.
2 It will put Israel on hold for atleast a day or 2.
3 It will show the military apprentice in Muslim countries might be waking up.
4 Since One country has take a step it might push other countries to take some actual step, this will not go well with Arabs, Uncle Sam & EU but the damage which has already been done needs some sort of external action any gesture might wake up the muslim countries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Adecypher said:


> Do not give meanings to what I wrote ... did you even reviewed my posts on this thread before making assumptions...? I can be harsh but its OK.


My post was not only for you, but for everyone to see, read and understand.


----------



## Adecypher

PakSword said:


> My post was not only for you, but for everyone to see, read and understand.


Understood, thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

The Eagle said:


> Not combined. Muslims are scattered and divided hence, Israel or any other oppressor, it wouldn't matter.


we dint do anything for Kashmiris i dont understand why Pakistani idiots think we will do anything for Palastine!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

newb3e said:


> we dint do anything for Kashmiris i dont understand why Pakistani idiots think we will do anything for Palastine!



What I said prove it already. There is no WE. Even whole of Pakistan is divided on such issues because either Nawaz, Zardari or IK is ruling the country. People's priority, moral policing, lectures, HR Championship, being Saint, strict Muslim, strong Belief etc all kicks in only if the beloved political leadership is sitting in high office. Otherwise, whether Palestine or Kashmir, most of political deluded supporters are way to low of their intellect to make a right decision, calls them issues mere political or they have thousands of reasons to twist it from real issue. 

Sorry but one cannot describe it easily nor one can blame others. 

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darth Vader

newb3e said:


> we dint do anything for Kashmiris i dont understand why Pakistani idiots think we will do anything for Palastine!


Humanity, Fear of Allah, pain of injustice.
You will feel pain if you have little Humanity left it doesnt matter , what others have done wrong, you will need to give answers for your actions.

InshAllah Allah's Azab will soon come on all Muslim countries who could have stood up but did nothing.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394308892147036166

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak-Canuck

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394346406891098119

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394345602444677123
Israeli Tamar gas station on fire!


----------



## Ceylal

This thread will survive..since the imam was banned…and it is a good thing..At least we can discuss the plight of the Palestinian and the Gaza in particular with being interrupted by the Muslim brother…
The Gazans have shown to Israel the other face of the coin and have have moved the fear they have been living , with for the past 70 years in the Israeli camp. Iran, Syria and Hizbollah deserve a special recognition for giving the Gazans the means and know how to defend themselves.
Despite that most Arab countries are observing a deafening silence for fear from Israelis reprisal, they are still some with known Muslim countries that are steadfast with the Palestinians cause..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Trango Towers

PakSword said:


> If by constructive discussion you mean bringing other countries needlessly in the discussion while Palestinians are dying, then yes.
> 
> Otherwise, there are many other meanings of constructive discussion and we all know about them.


Who is the mod with the ? As a symbol


----------



## Adecypher

Darth Vader said:


> InshAllah Allah's Azab will soon come on all Muslim countries who could have stood up but did nothing.


In particular on Arabs as per the following Hadees e Mubarak (SAW):


----------



## HAIDER

Pak-Canuck said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394346406891098119
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394345602444677123
> Israeli Tamar gas station on fire!


Now another liability for US tax payer now ...


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Ceylal said:


> This thread will survive..since the imam was banned…and it is a good thing..At least we can discuss the plight of the Palestinian and the Gaza in particular with being interrupted by the Muslim brother…
> The Gazans have shown to Israel the other face of the coin and have have moved the fear they have been living , with for the past 70 years in the Israeli camp. Iran, Syria and Hizbollah deserve a special recognition for giving the Gazans the means and know how to defend themselves.
> Despite that most Arab countries are observing a deafening silence for fear from Israelis reprisal, they are still some with known Muslim countries that are steadfast with the Palestinians cause..


Ask Hizbullah to fire a barrage on Israel then

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## HAIDER

Trango Towers said:


> Who is the mod with the ? As a symbol


what's wrong Trango ..aaj bhoot ghussa chara howa ha?


----------



## khansaheeb

Ceylal said:


> This thread will survive..since the imam was banned…and it is a good thing..At least we can discuss the plight of the Palestinian and the Gaza in particular with being interrupted by the Muslim brother…
> The Gazans have shown to Israel the other face of the coin and have have moved the fear they have been living , with for the past 70 years in the Israeli camp. Iran, Syria and Hizbollah deserve a special recognition for giving the Gazans the means and know how to defend themselves.
> Despite that most Arab countries are observing a deafening silence for fear from Israelis reprisal, they are still some with known Muslim countries that are steadfast with the Palestinians cause..


Every human has a right to self defense and the Palestinians more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394347649906528259

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## newb3e

Surenas said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394347649906528259


send f35 with water bucket zionist turds!!

Allah o Akbar!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

Have we forgotten Nuremberg? Real justice would see Western leaders who start wars end up in jail too, not just Radovan Karadzic


British Foreign Secretary Dominic Raab has lauded Radovan Karadzic’s transfer to a UK prison. But so long as Western leaders who start wars are immune from prosecution, virtue-signalling on ‘international justice’ is misplaced.




www.rt.com





*Have we forgotten Nuremberg? Real justice would see Western leaders who start wars end up in jail too, not just Radovan Karadzic*



Neil Clark
is a journalist, writer, broadcaster and blogger. His award winning blog can be found at www.neilclark66.blogspot.com. He tweets on politics and world affairs @NeilClark66
17 May, 2021 14:55
Get short URL





Bosnian Serb wartime leader Radovan Karadzic appears in the courtroom for his appeal judgement at the International Criminal Tribunal for Former Yugoslavia (ICTY) in The Hague, The Netherlands, on July 11 2013. © AFP PHOTO / POOL / MICHAEL KOOREN


British Foreign Secretary Dominic Raab has lauded Radovan Karadzic’s transfer to a UK prison. But so long as Western leaders who start wars are immune from prosecution, virtue-signalling on ‘international justice’ is misplaced.
“_We should take pride in the fact that, from UK support to secure his arrest, to the prison cell he now faces, Britain has supported the 30-year pursuit of justice for these heinous crimes_,” is how Raab announced the news that former Bosnian Serb president Karadzic is to serve the remainder of his life sentence for war crimes and genocide in a UK prison.
ALSO ON RT.COMFormer Bosnian Serb leader Karadzic to serve rest of life sentence for genocide in British prison – UK Foreign Office
No one can doubt that the offences Karadzic was convicted of in 2016 by a UN court – namely genocide, crimes against humanity and war crimes – were indeed heinous, the worst single atrocity being the Srebrenica massacre, where approximately 8,000 Muslim men and boys were killed by Bosnian Serb forces.
However, while we unequivocally condemn such appalling acts – and of course it is right that those judged responsible for them are held properly to account – there was something in Raab’s rather jubilant ‘Aren’t we wonderful?’ tone which jarred.
That’s because if we look at matters objectively, Britain can’t really be said to have been on the side of ‘international justice’ these past 30 years. I write not as a ‘Britain-basher’ but as someone whose father served in the armed forces, and whose godfather was a commissioned officer in the RAF in World War II.
We need to go back to World War II, or more specifically the Nuremberg trial of leading Nazi regime members at the end of the war, to help us understand the current hypocrisy.
Today, many think the Nazis were on trial because of terrible ‘crimes against humanity’ they committed during the war, such as the Holocaust. But the most serious charge against them – as Dr. John Laughland points out in his excellent book ‘A History of Political Trials’ – was that they had started the war.
READ MORE


Sickening Kristallnacht analogy by CNN’s Christiane Amanpour desecrates the significance of the Holocaust for political gain
Opening the prosecution, US attorney Robert H. Jackson said Nuremberg was “_the first trial in history for crimes against the peace of the world_”, adding that aggressive war was “_the greatest menace of our times_”. In delivering their sentences, the judges concurred, holding that “_war is essentially an evil thing… to initiate a war of aggression therefore, is not only an international crime, it is the supreme international crime, differing only from other war crimes in that it contains within itself the accumulated evil of the whole_”. 
Jackson and the judges got it right. Starting a war is the supreme international crime because once wars begin, atrocities inevitably follow. The atrocities follow on from the starting of the war, which is why the aggressors need to be held fully to account for their crimes against peace.
James Connolly highlighted very well the hypocrisy of those who cheerlead for wars, but who then complain about the horrible things which happen in them, when he wrote, “_There are no humane methods of warfare, there is no such thing as civilized warfare; all warfare is inhuman, all warfare is barbaric; the first blast of the bugles of war ever sounds for the time being the funeral knell of human progress_.”
What we can call the Nuremberg principle – that the greatest crime of all is to initiate a war of aggression – generally held sway during the old Cold War, a time of genuine human progress. But after the fall of the Soviet Union, things changed.
With no one to keep them in check, the pro-globalist Western elites no longer wanted to be restricted by ‘little things’ like national sovereignty. They wanted to be able to invade strategically important countries that didn’t do their bidding and whose resources they coveted. So, the Nuremberg principle was quietly forgotten and instead a new justification for war – ‘humanitarian interventionism’ – was born.
No longer was initiating a war of aggression the ‘supreme international crime’. The supreme international crime was now human rights violations in the target country. While the leaders of the target states were routinely compared to Adolf Hitler, in reality, it was those threatening them with attack or invasion who were behaving more like the Nazis, with their arrogant disregard for national sovereignty.
ALSO ON RT.COMRadovan Karadzic deserves punishment - but what about the Neocons?
That we have an ‘international justice’ system designed to punish the weak, but let the strong escape, is shown by the fact that – as Laughland points out – the international criminal tribunals which sprung up from the 1990s onwards have sidestepped ‘crimes against peace’.
Instead, the focus has been on punishing ‘war crimes’ committed by those not on the ‘Western side’ after wars have started. How convenient for the outside ‘fire-starters’ who help ignite – and sustain – the conflicts such as the one in Syria. The same applies to those who encouraged and supported the violent break-up of Yugoslavia in the 1990s. As I wrote in 2015, “_While the direct responsibility for Srebrenica lies with those who ordered and carried out the slaughter, it's worth remembering that the massacre did not take place in a vacuum. It was part of a bloody conflict, which would not have occurred in the first place without Western interference_.”
READ MORE


Srebrenica’s legacy should be one of peace, not war
But the interferers, the people with the matches who set fire to entire countries, never get arrested. War crimes trials have featured plenty of black Africans and Serbs, but not a single Western leader has been in the dock. How can that be just when we consider the carnage that Western-led military interventions have caused since the 1990s? In 2015, a Body Count report, compiled by international physicians, revealed that up to 1.3 million people had lost their lives in the US-led so-called ‘War on Terror’ in Iraq, Afghanistan and Pakistan.
In 2003, Iraq, a country which posed no threat to either Britain or the US, was attacked on the fraudulent grounds that it possessed weapons of mass destruction (WMD), which could be assembled and launched within 45 minutes. That illegal invasion led to the deaths of hundreds of thousands of people. No one has been held accountable.
Eight years later came the assault on Libya. A country that had the highest Human Development Index in the whole of Africa in 2009 was bombed back to the Stone Age.
The pretext of the war was ‘humanitarian’: ‘New Hitler/Mad Dog’ Gaddafi, we were told, was going to massacre the citizens of Benghazi. Five years later, after Libya had been destroyed as a functioning state, we were allowed to hear the truth, when a House of Commons Foreign Affairs Committee report held that “the proposition that Muammar Gaddafi would have ordered the massacre of civilians in Benghazi was not supported by the available evidence”.
Again, no one has been held accountable. Virtue-signaller Raab, it’s worth noting, voted for the military action against Libya in 2011.
ALSO ON RT.COMSlave markets in ‘liberated’ Libya and the silence of the humanitarian hawks
In 2017, the International Criminal Court did finally agree to cover the crime of aggression in its jurisdiction, which came into effect in 2018 – but Britain, which had lobbied for a delay, was one of the countries which did not ratify the amendment.
Which brings us back to Karadzic. On the same day that the UK foreign secretary was getting so excited about the Bosnian Serb coming to a British jail, Tony Blair, who took Britain into the Iraq War, and was also at the helm when NATO – without United Nations Security Council authorization – bombed Yugoslavia for 78 days in 1999, was a guest on ITV’s ‘Good Morning Britain’. His interviewer was one Alastair Campbell, Blair’s spin doctor back in 2003.
The cosy ‘inside the tent’ discussion touched on Blair’s Gandalf-style haircut but didn’t – surprise, surprise – mention the ‘dodgy dossier’ claims about Iraqi WMDs. That all seems to have been conveniently forgotten. Far better for the Western power elites that we focus on Karadzic, or some other ‘local’ war criminal, and not zoom out to see the bigger, global picture. Because if we did, and international justice really was a ‘thing’, Karadzic would likely have some company in prison.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Adecypher said:


> In particular on Arabs as per the following Hadees e Mubarak (SAW):
> View attachment 744733



Only Allah knows the timing of Gog and Magog but according to a well researched source around 2194-95 Gog and Magog comes out..

2051-2171 - (120 years of Caliphate as the world dominant force)

2071-2191 - (aprox 20 years of Dajjal rule in the world as the dominant force) Notice the Islamic calender of the year dajjal comes is 1597 and the prophet said this religion will not exceed 1500s.. When Dajjal comes it means the end and he will topple an islamic global empire in that era and it will be the last one.. Everything that has a beginning has an end..

2191 (Isa Banu Maryam descents)

2194-2198 (Gog and Magog in 4-7 years will kill every single human being on earth except few who are hiding in bunkers or mountains will survive aprox around 10k to just repopulate the world again)

Isa Banu Maryam and few followers will settle in the holy land and repopulate he will get married. Our technology will be lost to us because Gog and Magog is a mass global excinction calamity and civilization will start from square zero with approx only around 10k survives worldwide


----------



## thetutle

Surenas said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394347649906528259



You won't read about this on any western media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Titanium100 said:


> Only Allah knows the timing of Gog and Magog but according to a *well researched source* around 2194-95 Gog and Magog comes out..


Please list that "well researched source" for us...not arguing with you but would like to know,

Thanks


----------



## newb3e

Titanium100 said:


> Only Allah knows the timing of Gog and Magog but according to a well researched source around 2194-95 Gog and Magog comes out..
> 
> 2051-2171 - (120 years of Caliphate as the world dominant force)
> 
> 2071-2191 - (aprox 20 years of Dajjal rule in the world as the dominant force) Notice the Islamic calender of the year dajjal comes is 1597 and the prophet said this religion will not exceed 1500s.. When Dajjal comes it means the end and he will topple an islamic global empire in that era..
> 
> 2191 (Isa Banu Maryam descents)
> 
> 2194-2198 (Gog and Magog in 4-7 years will kill every single human being on earth except few who are hiding in bunkers or mountains will survive aprox around 10k to just repopulate the world again)
> 
> Isa Banu Maryam and few followers will settle in the holy land and repopulate he will get married. Our technology will be lost to us because the Gog and Magog is a mass global excinction calamity


this is the first time i am reading this prediction with dates..can we have source please!


----------



## Dariush the Great

Surenas said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394347649906528259




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394354854999609345

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

@DavidSling ..is there any strategy of the Israeli army for the damage control in Gaza. Where even a precise controlled strike easily killing people.


----------



## Titanium100

newb3e said:


> this is the first time i am reading this prediction with dates..can we have source please!



Confidential..

Al Aqsa this Eid 2 days ago


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Titanium100 said:


> Only Allah knows the timing of Gog and Magog but according to a well researched source around 2194-95 Gog and Magog comes out..
> 
> 2051-2171 - (120 years of Caliphate as the world dominant force)
> 
> 2071-2191 - (aprox 20 years of Dajjal rule in the world as the dominant force) Notice the Islamic calender of the year dajjal comes is 1597 and the prophet said this religion will not exceed 1500s.. When Dajjal comes it means the end and he will topple an islamic global empire in that era and it will be the last one.. Everything that has a beginning has an end..
> 
> 2191 (Isa Banu Maryam descents)
> 
> 2194-2198 (Gog and Magog in 4-7 years will kill every single human being on earth except few who are hiding in bunkers or mountains will survive aprox around 10k to just repopulate the world again)
> 
> Isa Banu Maryam and few followers will settle in the holy land and repopulate he will get married. Our technology will be lost to us because Gog and Magog is a mass global excinction calamity and civilization will start from square zero with approx only around 10k survives worldwide


Oh hey look at this, we're just 30 years from achieving goal of global domination.


----------



## Adecypher

This is how the mainstream media is behaving (well as always)...











And the role of UN...shameless:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394308892147036166



This guy, David Sqatil, is admitting 311 casualties on the Israeli side. Whatever the number of dead on the Israeli side, cracks are opening on the Israeli government's efforts to hide the casualties on their side. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394335655942045696

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

khansaheeb said:


> Have we forgotten Nuremberg? Real justice would see Western leaders who start wars end up in jail too, not just Radovan Karadzic
> 
> 
> British Foreign Secretary Dominic Raab has lauded Radovan Karadzic’s transfer to a UK prison. But so long as Western leaders who start wars are immune from prosecution, virtue-signalling on ‘international justice’ is misplaced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Have we forgotten Nuremberg? Real justice would see Western leaders who start wars end up in jail too, not just Radovan Karadzic*
> 
> 
> 
> Neil Clark
> is a journalist, writer, broadcaster and blogger. His award winning blog can be found at www.neilclark66.blogspot.com. He tweets on politics and world affairs @NeilClark66
> 17 May, 2021 14:55
> Get short URL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bosnian Serb wartime leader Radovan Karadzic appears in the courtroom for his appeal judgement at the International Criminal Tribunal for Former Yugoslavia (ICTY) in The Hague, The Netherlands, on July 11 2013. © AFP PHOTO / POOL / MICHAEL KOOREN
> 
> 
> British Foreign Secretary Dominic Raab has lauded Radovan Karadzic’s transfer to a UK prison. But so long as Western leaders who start wars are immune from prosecution, virtue-signalling on ‘international justice’ is misplaced.
> “_We should take pride in the fact that, from UK support to secure his arrest, to the prison cell he now faces, Britain has supported the 30-year pursuit of justice for these heinous crimes_,” is how Raab announced the news that former Bosnian Serb president Karadzic is to serve the remainder of his life sentence for war crimes and genocide in a UK prison.
> ALSO ON RT.COMFormer Bosnian Serb leader Karadzic to serve rest of life sentence for genocide in British prison – UK Foreign Office
> No one can doubt that the offences Karadzic was convicted of in 2016 by a UN court – namely genocide, crimes against humanity and war crimes – were indeed heinous, the worst single atrocity being the Srebrenica massacre, where approximately 8,000 Muslim men and boys were killed by Bosnian Serb forces.
> However, while we unequivocally condemn such appalling acts – and of course it is right that those judged responsible for them are held properly to account – there was something in Raab’s rather jubilant ‘Aren’t we wonderful?’ tone which jarred.
> That’s because if we look at matters objectively, Britain can’t really be said to have been on the side of ‘international justice’ these past 30 years. I write not as a ‘Britain-basher’ but as someone whose father served in the armed forces, and whose godfather was a commissioned officer in the RAF in World War II.
> We need to go back to World War II, or more specifically the Nuremberg trial of leading Nazi regime members at the end of the war, to help us understand the current hypocrisy.
> Today, many think the Nazis were on trial because of terrible ‘crimes against humanity’ they committed during the war, such as the Holocaust. But the most serious charge against them – as Dr. John Laughland points out in his excellent book ‘A History of Political Trials’ – was that they had started the war.
> READ MORE
> 
> 
> Sickening Kristallnacht analogy by CNN’s Christiane Amanpour desecrates the significance of the Holocaust for political gain
> Opening the prosecution, US attorney Robert H. Jackson said Nuremberg was “_the first trial in history for crimes against the peace of the world_”, adding that aggressive war was “_the greatest menace of our times_”. In delivering their sentences, the judges concurred, holding that “_war is essentially an evil thing… to initiate a war of aggression therefore, is not only an international crime, it is the supreme international crime, differing only from other war crimes in that it contains within itself the accumulated evil of the whole_”.
> Jackson and the judges got it right. Starting a war is the supreme international crime because once wars begin, atrocities inevitably follow. The atrocities follow on from the starting of the war, which is why the aggressors need to be held fully to account for their crimes against peace.
> James Connolly highlighted very well the hypocrisy of those who cheerlead for wars, but who then complain about the horrible things which happen in them, when he wrote, “_There are no humane methods of warfare, there is no such thing as civilized warfare; all warfare is inhuman, all warfare is barbaric; the first blast of the bugles of war ever sounds for the time being the funeral knell of human progress_.”
> What we can call the Nuremberg principle – that the greatest crime of all is to initiate a war of aggression – generally held sway during the old Cold War, a time of genuine human progress. But after the fall of the Soviet Union, things changed.
> With no one to keep them in check, the pro-globalist Western elites no longer wanted to be restricted by ‘little things’ like national sovereignty. They wanted to be able to invade strategically important countries that didn’t do their bidding and whose resources they coveted. So, the Nuremberg principle was quietly forgotten and instead a new justification for war – ‘humanitarian interventionism’ – was born.
> No longer was initiating a war of aggression the ‘supreme international crime’. The supreme international crime was now human rights violations in the target country. While the leaders of the target states were routinely compared to Adolf Hitler, in reality, it was those threatening them with attack or invasion who were behaving more like the Nazis, with their arrogant disregard for national sovereignty.
> ALSO ON RT.COMRadovan Karadzic deserves punishment - but what about the Neocons?
> That we have an ‘international justice’ system designed to punish the weak, but let the strong escape, is shown by the fact that – as Laughland points out – the international criminal tribunals which sprung up from the 1990s onwards have sidestepped ‘crimes against peace’.
> Instead, the focus has been on punishing ‘war crimes’ committed by those not on the ‘Western side’ after wars have started. How convenient for the outside ‘fire-starters’ who help ignite – and sustain – the conflicts such as the one in Syria. The same applies to those who encouraged and supported the violent break-up of Yugoslavia in the 1990s. As I wrote in 2015, “_While the direct responsibility for Srebrenica lies with those who ordered and carried out the slaughter, it's worth remembering that the massacre did not take place in a vacuum. It was part of a bloody conflict, which would not have occurred in the first place without Western interference_.”
> READ MORE
> 
> 
> Srebrenica’s legacy should be one of peace, not war
> But the interferers, the people with the matches who set fire to entire countries, never get arrested. War crimes trials have featured plenty of black Africans and Serbs, but not a single Western leader has been in the dock. How can that be just when we consider the carnage that Western-led military interventions have caused since the 1990s? In 2015, a Body Count report, compiled by international physicians, revealed that up to 1.3 million people had lost their lives in the US-led so-called ‘War on Terror’ in Iraq, Afghanistan and Pakistan.
> In 2003, Iraq, a country which posed no threat to either Britain or the US, was attacked on the fraudulent grounds that it possessed weapons of mass destruction (WMD), which could be assembled and launched within 45 minutes. That illegal invasion led to the deaths of hundreds of thousands of people. No one has been held accountable.
> Eight years later came the assault on Libya. A country that had the highest Human Development Index in the whole of Africa in 2009 was bombed back to the Stone Age.
> The pretext of the war was ‘humanitarian’: ‘New Hitler/Mad Dog’ Gaddafi, we were told, was going to massacre the citizens of Benghazi. Five years later, after Libya had been destroyed as a functioning state, we were allowed to hear the truth, when a House of Commons Foreign Affairs Committee report held that “the proposition that Muammar Gaddafi would have ordered the massacre of civilians in Benghazi was not supported by the available evidence”.
> Again, no one has been held accountable. Virtue-signaller Raab, it’s worth noting, voted for the military action against Libya in 2011.
> ALSO ON RT.COMSlave markets in ‘liberated’ Libya and the silence of the humanitarian hawks
> In 2017, the International Criminal Court did finally agree to cover the crime of aggression in its jurisdiction, which came into effect in 2018 – but Britain, which had lobbied for a delay, was one of the countries which did not ratify the amendment.
> Which brings us back to Karadzic. On the same day that the UK foreign secretary was getting so excited about the Bosnian Serb coming to a British jail, Tony Blair, who took Britain into the Iraq War, and was also at the helm when NATO – without United Nations Security Council authorization – bombed Yugoslavia for 78 days in 1999, was a guest on ITV’s ‘Good Morning Britain’. His interviewer was one Alastair Campbell, Blair’s spin doctor back in 2003.
> The cosy ‘inside the tent’ discussion touched on Blair’s Gandalf-style haircut but didn’t – surprise, surprise – mention the ‘dodgy dossier’ claims about Iraqi WMDs. That all seems to have been conveniently forgotten. Far better for the Western power elites that we focus on Karadzic, or some other ‘local’ war criminal, and not zoom out to see the bigger, global picture. Because if we did, and international justice really was a ‘thing’, Karadzic would likely have some company in prison.




Rules are not just or fair. They are made by the Victor's or the strong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

thetutle said:


> You won't read about this on any western media.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394355795429580807

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

Reichsmarschall said:


> Oh hey look at this, we're just 30 years from achieving goal of global domination.



It won't be anything planned or like that but a global disaster in that same year happens which will led to weird scenarios? An Asteroid/comet makes an impact somewhere in the pacific everyone will be able to hear this impact.. It will led to nations completely vanishing like The two Koreas, Japan and majority of China, Vietnam and also on the other side all of the pacific US all the way to Central will be under water plus Mexico, Central America but South America just little.. As a result of this impact 3 billion dies and world enters severe nuclear winter and crops fail and no food production this will ignite WW3 and dollar plus world economy collapses... The condition will be to such an extent severe that there is no way out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thetutle

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394355795429580807



Its being denied and attributed to a letting off of gas. we won't know for a while for sure, but every effort is being done to cover up the damage and casualties. This is standard for any military and country at war, you want to show the enemy that to is not being effective. 

Remember the soviets at Chernobyl? kids going to school, hotels open meanwhile radioactive plume is poisoning Europe for a week. Nothing to see here, move along.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Vergennes

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394342495555887107

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

thetutle said:


> Its being denied and attributed to a letting off of gas. we won't know for a while for sure, but every effort is being done to cover up the damage and casualties. This is standard for any military and country at war, you want to show the enemy that to is not being effective.
> 
> Remember the soviets at Chernobyl? kids going to school, hotels open meanwhile radioactive plume is poisoning Europe for a week. Nothing to see here, move along.


That is correct ..Israel lives by a manufactured myth of invincibility..every rocket and every explosion takes away a bit of that myth...so every effort is made to cover up the damage and casualties...recall last month a large section of their rocket fuel factory was sabotaged...they called it...."controlled explosion"..!!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

if muslim countries dont help those in need, next time it be their turn and no one will come.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## thetutle

aryobarzan said:


> That is correct ..Israel lives by a manufactured myth of invincibility..every rocket and every explosion takes away a bit of that myth...so every effort is made to cover up the damage and casualties...recall last month a large section of their rocket fuel factory was sabotaged...they called it...."controlled explosion"..!!



Of course, everybody does this. OR in 2006 when they hit their ship with advances missile defence. They claimed it was switched off. This is normal type of propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Gomig-21 said:


> Mahmoud Gamal
> @mahmouedgamal44
> 
> U.S. Biden administration has approved the sale of $735 million in precision-guided munitions to Israel The proposed sale is for Joint Attack Munitions (JDAMs), which are being heavily used by IAF in striking Gaza
> 
> Mahmoud Gamal on Twitter: "U.S. Biden administration has approved the sale of $735 million in precision-guided munitions to Israel The proposed sale is for Joint Attack Munitions (JDAMs), which are being heavily used by IAF in striking Gaza https://t.co/PHtTxnm0lF https://t.co/iSAAk1Smim" / Twitter
> 
> View attachment 744706
> 
> View attachment 744707
> 
> 
> Crazy what's going on. Can only mean they've used up so much of their arsenal which I'm sure is quite extensive to begin with.




And then people question as to why Palestinian resistance should be armed and assisted!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Azadkashmir said:


> if muslim countries dont help those in need, next time it be their turn and no one will come.



It will be their turn. The Arabs will follow. Greater Israel:






This is an open secret.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394368012443013120


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Dalit said:


> It will be their turn. The Arabs will follow. Greater Israel:
> 
> View attachment 744759
> 
> 
> This is an open secret.


Any predictions about Pakistan? What role will we play in stopping/abetting of israeli expansion?


----------



## Trango Towers

Vergennes said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394342495555887107


Oh Allah...you know what to do..be just


Hassan Al-Somal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394368012443013120


Who is Abu ubaidah and what did he say


Reichsmarschall said:


> Any predictions about Pakistan? What role will we play in stopping/abetting of israeli expansion?


We will sleep. 
All molvis asleep
All pirs asleep
6th Road traffic as usual


----------



## Dalit

Reichsmarschall said:


> Any predictions about Pakistan? What role will we play in stopping/abetting of israeli expansion?



They fear us. That is for sure. We aided the Arabs during the war. They didn't like that. They badly want Pakistan to recognize the Israeli state. Absolutely no secret.

When push comes to shove Pakistan will play a role. The Arabs will be attacked by Israel. How else do the Israelis intend to fulfil their religious dream of a greater Israel? No Islamic country is going to tolerate an advance towards the holiest sites. Especially Pakistan. When this happens it will be an all out war. Maybe not in our life time, but it will happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adecypher

Taimoor Khan said:


> And then people question as to why Palestinian resistance should be armed and assisted!!


I concur, and I hope planning is underway to arm them for sustain resistance because the next few days there will be more intensified bombing planned by Israel:







Trango Towers said:


> All pirs asleep


Not Pir Panjir Sarkar Sahib ...  :


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394348493431443456

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Dalit said:


> Greater Israel:
> 
> View attachment 744759
> 
> 
> This is an open secret.



I can guaraantee you this will never happen.. It is logistically impossible to ever happen


----------



## khansaheeb



Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394358230403407876

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Maan this ultranationalism is what I don't like. When I make a thread discussing how it is bad. People get triggered.

This is what is holding us muslims down. Turk, Irani, Arab superiority.

All 3 of these if united and all other muslims if united. No one can stop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luckystrike

Dalit said:


> It will be their turn. The Arabs will follow. Greater Israel:
> 
> View attachment 744759
> 
> 
> This is an open secret.


They need a Kurdish buffer state for that to work.


----------



## Dalit

Titanium100 said:


> I can guaraantee you this will never happen.. It is logistically impossible to ever happen



Don't be too sure. The Israelis are hellbent on fulfilling the dream of the promised land.


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394362089741987841

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Dalit

luckystrike said:


> They need a Kurdish buffer state for that to work.



Possibly. They love the Kurds. That is no secret.


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394345893705388033


----------



## khansaheeb

Adecypher said:


> I concur, and I hope planning is underway to arm them for sustain resistance because the next few days there will be more intensified bombing planned by Israel:
> View attachment 744780
> 
> 
> Not Pir Panjir Sarkar Sahib ...  :


These Israeli pilots need to be identified and war crimes proceedings started against them. Muslims need to set up their own courts to trial war criminals, Agencies should be on the look out to catch these criminals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adecypher

Titanium100 said:


> I can guaraantee you this will never happen.. It is logistically impossible to ever happen


Who is going to STOP such an expansion plan...now on logistics did you envisioned the amount of area under Israel control in the year 1947...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

What is the use of all this power if you can't project it effectively?


----------



## Azadkashmir

Dalit said:


> It will be their turn. The Arabs will follow. Greater Israel:
> 
> View attachment 744759
> 
> 
> This is an open secret.



they are desperate to do regime change in Iran because they need a friendly country to do thier bidding satellite spy and keep rest muslim in check, similar what the oil rich arab countries are. 70,000 jews from Iran could this be future transfer agreement just like nazi-zionist agreement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

khansaheeb said:


> These Israeli pilots need to be identified and war crimes proceedings started against them. Muslims need to set up their own courts to trial war criminals, Agencies should be on the look out to catch these criminals.


Sir, with the sad and pathetic state of affairs we have w.r.t muslims holding anyone accountable (historically) for war crimes or crimes against humanity (e.g. Iraq, Afghanistan, Kashmir, Rohingya etc) ... I do not see this happening anytime soon.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## CrazyZ

Reichsmarschall said:


> Any predictions about Pakistan? What role will we play in stopping/abetting of israeli expansion?


Not much can be done in the immediate crisis other then moral and diplomatic support. Personally I would be in favor of Pakistan providing hand assembled clones of Hamas rockets (for plausible deniability). Although smuggling them in will be a challenge under current conditions. Longer term we should push for a regional security bloc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Azadkashmir said:


> if muslim countries dont help those in need, next time it be their turn and no one will come.


Yes the kuffaf are united....they pick Muslims off one at a time. We are dumb


Hassan Al-Somal said:


> They did the same things to me. It is possible some of the MODs are pro-Israel, and they want to drive away those who are posting information that are critical of Israel or pro-Palestinian.


I think its one MOD....sad....little power

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

Trango Towers said:


> Yes the kuffaf are united....they pick Muslims off one at a time. We are dumb



we are not dumb but ruled by coward leaders that bring our downfalll and humiliation. Plus leaders have assets abroad to protect and bank account so they like to keep enemy happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

khansaheeb said:


> These Israeli pilots need to be identified and war crimes proceedings started against them. Muslims need to set up their own courts to trial war criminals, Agencies should be on the look out to catch these criminals.


How do they sleep at night?


----------



## Dalit

CrazyZ said:


> Not much can be done in the immediate crisis other then moral and diplomatic support. Personally I would be in favor of Pakistan providing hand assembled clones of Hamas rockets (for plausible deniability). Although smuggling them in will be a challenge under current conditions. Longer term we should push for a regional security bloc.



If a regional bloc of like-minded nations doesn't take shape after such a massacre the Islamic nations are truly lost. We often hear so many excuses. What excuse do these pathetic nations have for not forming an economic and military bloc? It is an absolute eye opener. How the Western nations and Israel are hand and glove. They provide weapons. They provide economic support. They provide tech. They provide moral support. They look the other way when their illegitimate child massacres women and children in broad daylight. We have seen it all. There is no room for any ambiguity whatsoever.

The spoilers need to be shown a middle finger. The bloc must be formed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394336971942678533

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Adecypher said:


> Who is going to STOP such an expansion plan...now on logistics did you envisioned the amount of area under Israel control in the year 1947...



It could only be possible if it was back in 1960s and Israel had clone technology and it would need to clone approx 70-80 million for the 1960s but it needs atleast 500-million clones for 2020s and to beyond to 2050s.

There is just small possibility for a tiny country with small population like Israel.. There is alot of limition even the US will find it extremely hard and very difficult to take these areas in this era let alone Israel..

Lets see who it will fight for these areas shall we? It will fight Saudi Arabia, UAE, Qatar, Pakistan, Jordan, Sudan, GCC on one side and on the other side it will fight Turkey, Azerbaijan, Uzbekistan and on the other side it will fight Egypt, Morocco etc etc. It is out of the realm of possibility because it touches areas belonging to all these countries and others are bond by defense treaties. It will be huge clash and a piece of land the US can't even hold onto forget Israel in this era is difficult... It will be nearly impossible in the next decade 2030s and in the 2040s it will be a pipe dream


----------



## Shah_G

khansaheeb said:


> These Israeli pilots need to be identified and war crimes proceedings started against them. Muslims need to set up their own courts to trial war criminals, Agencies should be on the look out to catch these criminals.


This will happen, Zionists will be hunted down just like Nazis were after WW2. Let them enjoy few more days. Their beginning of end just started.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Surenas

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394376686247026694


----------



## Azadkashmir

easy biological race weapon even if some arab blood jews die


----------



## thetutle

Dariush the Great said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394336971942678533



Seems like most of these rockets have the explosive power and effect of a large mortar round. 

Gaza basically has 10's of thousands of mortar rounds. very few significant missile that can do real damage. 

Their capabilities are getting stronger but slowly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dalit

Dariush the Great said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394336971942678533



It is too bad the Zionist scum aren't facing a proper opponent. This Zionist bully deserves a proper spanking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamal18

Adecypher said:


> I concur, and I hope planning is underway to arm them for sustain resistance because the next few days there will be more intensified bombing planned by Israel:
> View attachment 744780
> 
> 
> Not Pir Panjir Sarkar Sahib ...  :


Translate?


----------



## Adecypher

Titanium100 said:


> It could only possible if it was back in 1960s and Israel had clone technology and it would need to clone approx 70-80 million for the 1960s but it needs atleast 500-million clones for 2020s and to beyond to 2050s.
> 
> There is just so much possible for a tiny country with small population like Israel.. There is alot of limition even the US will find it extremely hard and very difficult to take these areas in this area let alone the Israel


OK, sometimes you do not have to *interpret *everything in a literal sense when it comes to prophecies (if any)... "Greater Israel" does not literally meant *jews to produce 40 kids in every single marriage and send them (settle them) in 360 degrees of present Israel to populate those lands *...it can also meant the influence of Israel will be as such that the Countries around it will have no power whatsoever in any form and they will obey Israel like slaves...IMHO..and then who knows one day Israel will claim anatomy on their lands as well...my 2 cents...


----------



## Baghial

Falcon29 said:


> انت واحد رافضي هالك
> 
> انا حاطتكم تحت سيادتي يا شويا ملاعين
> 
> 
> It's locked because Iranian and Pakistani Shia extremists keep abusing everyone there if they don't make every post about marketing and promotion for Iran.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394350176291024898

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adecypher

jamal18 said:


> Translate?


Kaafi long video hey Sir Ji...reham karein.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394348493431443456


Doesn't show destroyed homes


----------



## Titanium100

Adecypher said:


> OK, sometimes you do not have to *interpret *everything in a literal sense when it comes to prophecies (if any)...



vertically Impossible.. What you are referring to doesn't even happen in comicbook. The only it can happen is taking that area but it is outside of the realm of possibilities as I already told you.. Philistines doesn't even want to give them an inch how is anyone else gonna give them even a tree or a piece rock on their land..


----------



## Dalit

thetutle said:


> Seems like most of these rockets have the explosive power and effect of a large mortar round.
> 
> Gaza basically has 10's of thousands of mortar rounds. very few significant missile that can do real damage.
> 
> Their capabilities are getting stronger but slowly.



Yes, one can already guage by the impact that this isn't the heavy stuff. Probably the rocket doesn't even create a crater at impact. These are probably smaller rockets.

Compare that with Israeli bombardment. Total destruction.


----------



## Adecypher

Titanium100 said:


> vertically Impossible.. What you are referring to doesn't even happen in comicbook stories. The only it can happen is taking that area but it is outside of the realm of possibilities as I already told..


Wait and see...


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394206330043392000

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
4


----------



## Baghial

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394379955501297664

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## CrazyZ

thetutle said:


> Seems like most of these rockets have the explosive power and effect of a large mortar round.
> 
> Gaza basically has 10's of thousands of mortar rounds. very few significant missile that can do real damage.
> 
> Their capabilities are getting stronger but slowly.


Most important thing is they are getting more accurate. Even with smaller war heads, they can significantly disrupt Israel if they get more accurate. Also as an insurgency, the goal is to drain the other side as much as possible. For every $1 dollar Hamas spends.....Israel will have to spend $100,000. Even they USA got tired of this in Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Trango Towers

Surenas said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394376686247026694


If true and hamas prevented a ground invasion and scared the shit out of nazi Israel its a victory for hamas foe sure. 
I hope they can improve the guidance and destructive power of the rockets. Israel isn't invincible anymore. Next time InshAllah their airbases and military barracks should be prime targets as well as home of all politicians and military commanders

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baghial

24/7 News (Middle East Observer)



@Boomdotnews


Hebrew sources: It appears that there is a defect affecting the Iron Dome in the Sderot area - 4 rockets were fired from Gaza, and all of them landed in Sderot, causing very great damage. #Gaza_Resist


The following media includes potentially sensitive content. Change settings
View
9:48 PM · May 17, 2021·Twitter for Android

1
Retweet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Adecypher said:


> Wait and see...



It will be like putting a camel thru a needle.. It is a forgone conclusion


----------



## terry5

Arab states split for first time on refusal to condemn Israel over Gaza


Silence over bombing of occupied territory puts UAE, Bahrain, Morocco and Sudan at odds with their populations




www.theguardian.com




Gaza


*Arab states split for first time on refusal to condemn Israel over Gaza *
Silence over bombing of occupied territory puts UAE, Bahrain, Morocco and Sudan at odds with their populations






Martin Chulov, Middle East correspondent
Mon 17 May 2021 19.15 BST

As Israel and Gaza have pressed closer to all-out war, a new battle for the narrative is being fought among Arab states. For the first time in the many clashes between the Israeli state and the occupied territory, regional unity over who is to blame and what should be done to stop the fighting has splintered.




Are Israel and Palestine on the brink of another war?
Read more

While some states with Muslim majorities, such as Turkey and Iran, have accused Israel of incitement at the al-Aqsa mosque and committing atrocities in Gaza, other countries that had followed suit during previous flare-ups have this time been more restrained.


The relative silence has been led by states that made peace with Israel in the last year of the Trump administration and are now standard bearers of the so-called Abraham Accords.

The United Arab Emirates, Bahrain, Morocco and Sudan, which all recently normalised ties with Israel, now find themselves balancing their new relationships against citizens who have been vocal in their anger at Israel’s violence.

Long-time observers of Israel and Palestine say the divergent reactions to this round of fighting have put some regional powers in a difficult position with their own populations.
*
“It is extraordinary, in this denial position of the Emiratis in particular, that they have not uttered hardly a single criticism of what is happening in Israel and the occupied Palestinian territories,” said Chris Doyle, director of the Council for Arab-British Understanding (CAABU).*

“It is sending out a signal from the Emirati leadership that we are not going to be swayed away from this burgeoning alliance with Israel, which they consider to be valuable to future plans; this includes countering Iran, Turkey and the Muslim Brotherhood groups.

“There is plenty of room to make a very supportive statement of the rights of the Palestinians, without endorsing Hamas. And they haven’t done that.”




A raid, a march, a court case: how Israel spiralled into a deadly conflict
Read more
I*n what appeared to be a state-backed response, the hashtag “Palestine is not my cause” circulated in the UAE, Bahrain and Kuwait over the weekend.* It made little dent in region-wide support for Twitter accounts from Gaza and East Jerusalem decrying scenes of violence and the Israeli leadership.

“[These governments] are on the wrong side of public opinion in how they’re seen and received by the populations of the Arab region,” said Mohanad Hage Ali, research fellow at Carnegie Middle East Centre. “They’re trying to pursue an active foreign policy holding positions that they’ve never had before. They could be seen as synonymous with the Israeli occupation and the Israeli policy in the region. This will have an impact on not only Israel, but their new Arab allies. And this will tarnish their reputation.”
“The regimes are very nervous about Arab public opinion,” said Doyle. “These scenes of the bombing of Gaza will make the leadership seem very worried and make them wish they would end sooner rather than later.”
*Coverage of the conflict has been nearly non-existent in UAE newspapers and muted in Bahrain and Saudi Arabia,* which is yet to sign up to a peace deal with Israel, but has given hints that it may do so. The Israeli prime minister, Benjamin Netanyahu, visited Saudi heir, Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman, in Neom on the Red Sea coast earlier this year. Ties between the two states are deeper than ever – even without concrete moves towards a peace deal.
Riyadh’s position has placed a two-state solution at the centre of any solution – a stance long adopted by the Arab League. It has not chosen more confrontational language than the region’s smaller players. “What we’ve seen in the past is that the king and the crown prince do not necessarily see the conflict in the same way, and the king would be more inclined to be critical.”

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Baghial

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394381766694080513

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Israel- Petah Tikva- Taken from a security camera (video) - ItemFix


Social Video Factory




www.itemfix.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baghial

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394359917201424386

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Baghial said:


> 24/7 News (Middle East Observer)
> 
> 
> 
> @Boomdotnews
> 
> 
> Hebrew sources: It appears that there is a defect affecting the Iron Dome in the Sderot area - 4 rockets were fired from Gaza, and all of them landed in Sderot, causing very great damage. #Gaza_Resist
> 
> 
> The following media includes potentially sensitive content. Change settings
> View
> 9:48 PM · May 17, 2021·Twitter for Android
> 
> 1
> Retweet


They are out of ammo. Now the fun will begin. I pray if Israel strike they launch a 1000 rockets on this area.....and burn it to the ground

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PakFactor

Azadkashmir said:


> if muslim countries dont help those in need, next time it be their turn and no one will come.



That is a fact, and you know it will happen. The time is upon everyone soon I feel a reckoning is going to happen.
When hears the voices of oppressed and none listens he'll unleash his wrath on everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baghial

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394353653922734082


----------



## Adecypher

Titanium100 said:


> It will be like putting a camel thru a needle.. It is a forgone conclusion


Well again I hope like any Muslim that this will never happen... so wait and see.


----------



## thetutle

Dalit said:


> Yes, one can already guage by the impact that this isn't the heavy stuff. Probably the rocket doesn't even create a crater at impact. These are probably smaller rockets.
> 
> Compare that with Israeli bombardment. Total destruction.



Of course they will never be able to match, and even a large mortar round can really ruin your day. Cause hundreds of thousands in damage potentially. Nobody wold take mortars falling on their city lightly. Thats a serious serious problem for them.


----------



## Baghial

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394349518741667841

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Dalit

Trango Towers said:


> If true and hamas prevented a ground invasion and scared the shit out of nazi Israel its a victory for hamas foe sure.
> I hope they can improve the guidance and destructive power of the rockets. Israel isn't invincible anymore. Next time InshAllah their airbases and military barracks should be prime targets as well as home of all politicians and military commanders



There is a big problem for the Israelis and its Western backers. For days now the Western nations have supported Israel shamelessly. Even when Palestinian women and children were being butchered. In this day and age of social media the truth cannot be concealed.

The Israeli and Western objectives aren't met. Apart from killing mostly Palestinian civilians and destroying buildings and infrastructure what else has Israel really achieved? The Americans have been delaying talks at UN to give Israel more time to achieve its targets i.e. more illegal Israeli land grabbing and targeting of Hamas. Instead, Hamas has fired more rockets than ever before. Everyone has seen the impact of the rockets on Israeli people and cities.

It doesn't look good for Israel and its Western backers. The PR stunt has failed spectacularly. Even if the Israelis get two more days what can they possibly achieve? More killing of innocent Palestinians? This short burst of massacre by Israel has exposed Western hypocrisy to the bone.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Trango Towers

Baghial said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394381766694080513


What's the point of this....there is a war going on. Fight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Adecypher said:


> Well again I hope like any Muslim that this will never happen... so wait and see.



It is not because I am muslim I am thinking from conventional military means point of view.. India tho it is located the otherside on earth has greater possiblility to come there and take that entire land then Israel despite having to cover long distance to get there. Even tho it still very difficult for them but they have much higher chances of doing it then lets say Israel and this has nothing to do with emotional attachement but rather a realistic take on just what is in the realm of possibilities


----------



## Dariush the Great

Trango Towers said:


> What's the point of this....there is a war going on. Fight


Useless posturing. After the recording everyone went back to their homes and played with their phones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394384119723970562


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394379868561764352

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

PakFactor said:


> That is a fact, and you know it will happen. The time is upon everyone soon I feel a reckoning is going to happen.
> When hears the voices of oppressed and none listens he'll unleash his wrath on everyone.



today we didnt help tomrow when it is our turn we shouldnt scream for help but take on the chin, ALONE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Dariush the Great said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394336971942678533



These are controlled images that are being allowed for public consumption through Israel military's censorship. They never let the more damning images or videos to be released. And even if a damning video gets out, that is when they issue reasons that deny any actions that can be attributed to the Gaza resistance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baghial

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393989308936298500

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393989532643643395

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

Baghial said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394353653922734082



What happened here? Someone attacked pro Palestinians protestors?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

313ghazi said:


> What happened here? Someone attacked pro Palestinians protestors?



A KIKE CAUGHT BETWEEN PALESTINIAN PROTESTERS,


Dariush the Great said:


> Useless posturing. After the recording everyone went back to their homes and played with their phones.


, *showing solidarity* , UNITY, AND NO- FEAR


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394349518741667841

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Titanium100 said:


> Even tho it still very difficult for them but they have much higher chances of doing it then lets say Israel and this has nothing to do with emotional attachement but rather a realistic take on just what is in the realm of possibilities


All "Real Events" happen because there is very careful planning of years behind them and so far what I found (links below)...there is a constant relentless planning going on by the people against whom 90 % of the Arab world is silent and such a plan basically have two major premises i.e. for Israel to survive it MUST:

1. Become an imperial regional power, and
2. Must effect the division of the whole area into small states by the dissolution of all existing Arab states. (Small here will depend on the ethnic or sectarian composition of each state)

And consequently, the hope is that sectarian-based states become Israel’s satellites and, ironically, its source of moral legitimating.

Reference Link:
https://www.globalresearch.ca/greater-israel-the-zionist-plan-for-the-middle-east/5324815

http://ibaness.org/bnejss/2017_03_03/07_Fildiş.pdf

Now keeping the Biblical prophecies in mind which drive the unabated support of Israel in the US also indicates this cocept:

https://www.c4israel.org/news/greater-israel-from-the-nile-to-the-euphrates/

Of course, Israel denies ANY intention for expending its borders but we will see...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394384603360677894

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394266364853080064
As soon as siren is heard, it is about time to run. I think fatigue will consume these guys. Even if they're sitting for food and siren sounds come in, it is about time to drop everything and run for cover. Run, run, and hide behind something or throw yourself on the ground and put your hands behind your head. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394267964459962372

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Salza

Any update on that targeted gas field. 8f it's really a successful hit than to me, it's the most effective hit by Palestinians to date. I hope hamas targets Israel strategic assets more and more like oil and gas fields, their storage facilities, power and grid stations, Israel airports militarily bases, manufacturing plants and head offices of banks

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vergennes

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394393976875200519

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Adecypher said:


> All "Real Events" happen because there is very careful planning of years behind them and so far what I found (links below)...there is a constant relentless planning going on by the people against whom 90 % of the Arab world is silent and such a plan basically have two major premises i.e. for Israel to survive it MUST:
> 
> The plan operates on two essential premises. To survive, Israel must:



Israel can't defeat any state actors in the region except Lebanon.. Even Iraq and Syria that has been thru decades of war still rolls over them in 1 v 1 scenarios.. They don't have stargetic depth.

The F-35s will definitely be taken out of the skies vs Egypt, Jordan and others in the region..

The question is your F-35s are taken out of the skies and your Iron dome is naked? What are you gonna do from there? scream to the skies and order some angles to come down for you? No that is not how war works they will have to prepare for collision against a well armed army either Jordanian or Egyptian army that outnumbers them and is well armed in a conventional conflict. They have no edge in the conventional means the only advantage was F-35s which is taken care of.. After 6-7 months the fight will be inside Israel and they can hold max 2-3 years before they are completely defeated inside Israel..


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394390440657494020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Wth, they didn't have a time to cover that 'big booty'. As soon as the siren is sounded, it is time to run for cover. 

p.s., I'm not responsible for any sins that you collect from looking at that photo. Look at it at your own risk! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394373655140864002



Trango Towers said:


> Doesn't show destroyed homes



There is a huge censorship for what is released to the public and the Israelis are adhering to that military's censorship.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Englishman

Let's enjoy this image together.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Get Ya Wig Split

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394350375189295107

Reactions: Haha Haha:
10 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Get Ya Wig Split said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394350375189295107



Lmao.. The biggest pile of vomiting shit on the internet

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
3


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394391996232519682

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394395342519603201
*WHAT'S HAPPENING FROM LEBANON ???

 *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394391996232519682
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394395342519603201
> *WHAT'S HAPPENING FROM LEBANON ???
> 
> *



Seems like the Lebanon front is open now.. Since the Israelis attacked Hezbollah.. The ball is at their feat now to reply

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

Get Ya Wig Split said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394350375189295107



LOL

Uyghur=genocide
Palestinians=collateral damage

We know how it works.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## luckystrike

Did Israel hit Lebanon with 6 missiles?

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Israel can't defeat any state actors in the region except Lebanon.. Even Iraq and Syria that has been thru decades of war still rolls over them in 1 v 1 scenarios.. They don't have stargetic depth.
> 
> The F-35s will definitely be taken out of the skies vs Egypt, Jordan and others in the region..
> 
> The question is your F-35s are taken out of the skies and your Iron dome is naked? What are you gonna do from there? scream to the skies and order some angles to come down for you? No that is not how war works they will have to prepare for collision against a well armed army either Jordanian or Egyptian army that outnumbers them and is well armed in a conventional conflict. They have no edge in the conventional means the only advantage was F-35s which is taken care of.. After 6-7 months the fight will be inside Israel and they can hold max 2-3 years before they are completely defeated inside Israel..


Words don't win battles either... this is the time to show how united and strong the Arab nations are against Israel...and of course Israel will have support of some western Countries as well...so I mean I just do not get your theory of defeating Israel so easily when the US will be helping Israel in a conflict or expansion plans...


----------



## Primus

Get Ya Wig Split said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394350375189295107


PragerU [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Englishman said:


> View attachment 744822
> 
> Let's enjoy this image together.
> 
> View attachment 744822
> View attachment 744823


Exactly not all Jews are Zionist there are some who are against what Israel is doing to Palestinians...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> They did the same things to me. It is possible some of the MODs are pro-Israel, and they want to drive away those who are posting information that are critical of Israel or pro-Palestinian.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

To give you idea how much influence Jews have, I have become aware that various UK departments have issued notices to their staff "not to get involved in any demonstrations". Anybody else in UK who has heard this or works in UK government and is aware of this?

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Adecypher said:


> Words don't win battles either... this is the time to show how united and strong you are against Isreal for the Arab nations...and of course Israel will have support of some western Countries as well...so I mean I just don not get it your theory of defeating Israel so easily US is helping Israel in a conflict or expansion plans...


Even with US assistance it is difficult doing expansion they just got out of Afghanistan and fatigued. It is not viable. Look this is not talk but just what is realistic or what is not..


----------



## Adecypher

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Even with _*US assistance it is difficult doing expansion they just got out of Afghanistan and fatigued*_. It is not viable. Look this is not talk but just what is realistic or what is not..


Who is saying that such a conflict will be happening in very near future...apart from weapons and opinion building narrative (remember the weapons of mass destruction) superiority (which Arabs have none) they can use weather as a "force multiplier" (used in Vietnam War by US) so just imagine how far along and devastating that technology is today...so there are so many variables to counter which I am afraid the Arab world is NOT ready now and will NOT BE in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

In 4 weeks I will revisit this thread. I guarantee you guys nothing will have been done for Gaza. Nothing. From Pakistan, Turkey, Saudia, UAE and rest of the ummah lot of condemnation, lot of speeches until the leaders begin to go hoarse. But nothing will happen.

By that stage all the dramabazi on PDF and real world will be over. People will feel after having vented, demonstrated, held Palestinins flags aloft etc time to go home and have plate of pilau or birani/.

*Sovreignty and freedom is earned with blood. Not words.*

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Adecypher said:


> Who is saying that such a conflict will be happening in very near future...



If greater fantasy was to be it includes vaste lands of the qibla and if the qibla is attack pakistan is involved.. So yes they have mass destruction weapons and plenty of it. As I already told it is equal to like putting a camel thru a needle.. try to expand on a territory with 1 billion plus with nukes and other mass destruction.. They can't fuk with Hamas you overrating them beyond their means.. Put the brakes on that.. Uncle sam won't be able to achieve that.. 100% guaraantee not now maybe in the 60s but not now.. Do you think uncle same can smoke Turkey, Pakistan, Saudi, Egypt, Algeria, Morocco, and many others right in the middle of Shaam? It will be a theatre to difficult for uncle same to fight in and sustain fighting in once their supply lines is disrupted and the best way would be to attack from the balkan via Bulgaria and across to Istanbul which is gonna be chemically fortified because they would know it's gonna be an entry point and another entry point will be antioch (crazily enough according to prophecies that entry will be used by someone and my guess is they will leave from Southern cyprus an use it as transit hub)


----------



## Trango Towers

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Israel can't defeat any state actors in the region except Lebanon.. Even Iraq and Syria that has been thru decades of war still rolls over them in 1 v 1 scenarios.. They don't have stargetic depth.
> 
> The F-35s will definitely be taken out of the skies vs Egypt, Jordan and others in the region..
> 
> The question is your F-35s are taken out of the skies and your Iron dome is naked? What are you gonna do from there? scream to the skies and order some angles to come down for you? No that is not how war works they will have to prepare for collision against a well armed army either Jordanian or Egyptian army that outnumbers them and is well armed in a conventional conflict. They have no edge in the conventional means the only advantage was F-35s which is taken care of.. After 6-7 months the fight will be inside Israel and they can hold max 2-3 years before they are completely defeated inside Israel..


Please look at how many air to air combat kills these countries have against the nazis state of Israel


Get Ya Wig Split said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394350375189295107


He lasted 50 sec


Get Ya Wig Split said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394350375189295107


He lasted 50 sec


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Dariush the Great said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394336971942678533



They are not even killing the birds let alone raising the infrastructure to ground! These pre historic projectiles need proper warheads.


----------



## Trango Towers

Taimoor Khan said:


> They are not even killing the birds let alone raising the infrastructure to ground! These pre historic projectiles need proper warheads.


They are doing their best. Not walking in lines to their deaths


----------



## Azadkashmir

Indus Pakistan said:


> In 4 weeks I will revisit this thread. I guarantee you guys nothing will have been done for Gaza. Nothing. From Pakistan, Turkey, Saudia, UAE and rest of the ummah lot of condemnation, lot of speeches until the leaders begin to go hoarse. But nothing will happen.
> 
> By that stage all the dramabazi on PDF and real world will be over. People will feel after having vented, demonstrated, held Palestinins flags aloft etc time to go home and have plate of pilau or birani/.
> 
> *Sovreignty and freedom is earned with blood. Not words.*



sach bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Enigma_

Indus Pakistan said:


> *Sovereignty and freedom is earned with blood. Not words.*


That's the only thing that should be on every Muslim nation's mind right now. Wake up to reality. No one else is going to help. If you want Allah's help you have to take the first step.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394409832921305089

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Indus Pakistan said:


> In 4 weeks I will revisit this thread. I guarantee you guys nothing will have been done for Gaza. Nothing. From Pakistan, Turkey, Saudia, UAE and rest of the ummah lot of condemnation, lot of speeches until the leaders begin to go hoarse. But nothing will happen.
> 
> By that stage all the dramabazi on PDF and real world will be over. People will feel after having vented, demonstrated, held Palestinins flags aloft etc time to go home and have plate of pilau or birani/.
> 
> *Sovreignty and freedom is earned with blood. Not words.*


Easier said than done. Would you personally give blood to reach common muslim goal?


----------



## Adecypher

Titanium100 said:


> If greater fantasy was to be it includes vaste lands of the qibla and if the qibla is attack pakistan is involved.. So yes they have mass destruction weapons and plenty of it. As I already told it is equal to like putting a camel thru a needle.. try to expand on a territory with 1 billion plus with nukes and other mass destruction.. They can't fuk with Hamas you overrating them beyond their means


They will never dare to attack qibla (Kabbah) because Allah SWT will protect it with the Army of Imam Mahdi A.S.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Trango Towers said:


> They are doing their best. Not walking in lines to their deaths



I experienced the Ojri camp disaster first hand. Saw many missiles ramming into buildings with my own eyes. We were extremely lucky that day, as non of the projectiles had fuse on them. 

This is just reminding me of that. Whoever is providing Palestinian with these projectiles is doing a joke with them. Either they are not fused or do not have warheads that are needed. These projectiles should be doing a lot more destruction then they are.


----------



## Baghial

Azadkashmir said:


> sach bhai




we didnt arrive to this point today, it has been 70+ years of of criminal silence, and eunuch leaders o f,, our countries,..

our leaders are all judas,


Taimoor Khan said:


> I experienced the Ojri camp disaster first hand. Saw many missiles ramming into buildings with my own eyes. We were extremely lucky that day, as non of the projectiles had fuse on them.
> 
> This is just reminding me of that. Whoever is providing Palestinian with these projectiles is doing a joke with them. Either they are not fused or do not have warheads that are needed. These projectiles should be doing a lot more destruction then they are.



a good way to waste IRON DOME, 
AND CREATE FEAR IN ISRAEAL------ITS PEOPLE, AT SAME TIME WAKE /SHAKE THE SLEEPING ARABS /MUSLIMS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## newb3e

khansaheeb said:


> What is the use of all this power if you can't project it effectively?


bhai Pakistan is nuclear armed but do fk all for kashmir! bhool jao Pakistan nay kuch nai karna! excuse economy is weak! lols

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

newb3e said:


> bhai Pakistan is nuclear armed but do fk all for kashmir! bhool jao Pakistan nay kuch nai karna! excuse economy is weak! lols


ITS ECONOMY !!! , BUT SURLY ITS *Testosterone* DEFICI!ENCY.....IN QUARTERS WHERE ITS NEEDED,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## fallstuff

My take is *Netanyahu is trying to raise the stake so he can include sanctions on Iran as part of ceasefire negotiation to keep his post as PM.*
He is just being a brat and a weasel.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## tower9

It's very hard watching all these atrocities and not being able to do anything. I've stayed with Palestinian families in both the West Bank and Khan Younis in Gaza before so this hits home. Hope they are ok, but last I heard many years ago, one of the boys was shot in the spine by IDF, that was many years ago and I lost contact since then. 

Israel is a fucking demon and **** the American media for constantly protecting these evil walking pieces of literal shit.


Get Ya Wig Split said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394350375189295107



***** OUTTA HERE WITH THIS LITERAL ZIONIST NAZI PROPAGANDA. YOU OBVIOUSLY HAVE NEVER BEEN OUTSIDE THE US BECAUSE IF YOU HAVE, YOU'D REALIZE HOW FUCKING RIDICULOUS THIS SHIT IS.*

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ich

All want to help...

"Yemen’s Ansarullah Offers Saudi Immediate Ceasefire, Joint Fight against Israeli Enemy to Liberate Palestine"

https://english.almanar.com.lb/1343498

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dariush the Great

Taimoor Khan said:


> I experienced the Ojri camp disaster first hand. Saw many missiles ramming into buildings with my own eyes. We were extremely lucky that day, as non of the projectiles had fuse on them.
> 
> This is just reminding me of that. Whoever is providing Palestinian with these projectiles is doing a joke with them. Either they are not fused or do not have warheads that are needed. These projectiles should be doing a lot more destruction then they are.


Palestinians are making their own rockets. Design and technology have been given to them but they can not mass produce the more heavier sophisticated missile. They tend to mass produce the cheaper and most fastest rockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

Ich said:


> All want to help...
> 
> "Yemen’s Ansarullah Offers Saudi Immediate Ceasefire, Joint Fight against Israeli Enemy to Liberate Palestine"
> 
> https://english.almanar.com.lb/1343498


Houthis should lob a few missiles on Tel aviv by mistake


----------



## Green disc

Any news from the great OIC


----------



## terry5



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

Ich said:


> All want to help...
> 
> "Yemen’s Ansarullah Offers Saudi Immediate Ceasefire, Joint Fight against Israeli Enemy to Liberate Palestine"
> 
> https://english.almanar.com.lb/1343498



Saudis actully working on ceasefire between Houthis and the other parties in yemen.. Houthis will be granted whatever they hold currently.. their airports and ports opened.. With no hostilies.. They can chose whoever they want to lead them in their zone.

Saudis technically don't have issues with Zayidis the previous government for the last 30 years was also Zaydi and it had good relations with the saudis.

The Yemen war has come to a definite end.. 3 weeks ago where Iranian, Yemens and saudis meet in Oman.. All sides see no stargetic value in that stuff and in fact it is embarrasing that it's even taking place or did in the past.. Yemen is huge country geographically for all.. Just look at Libya it finally worked for them and now they have two defacto countries and their is peace and political solution the same in Yemen they could chose to stay separate defacto wise or political solution there is no forcing any side or even chose to become two separate countries

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adecypher

Green disc said:


> Any news from the great OIC


----------



## Saddam Hussein

terry5 said:


> View attachment 744836



Does Malala even do anything of value in her life, just another Greta Thunberg.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Ich said:


> All want to help...
> 
> "Yemen’s Ansarullah Offers Saudi Immediate Ceasefire, Joint Fight against Israeli Enemy to Liberate Palestine"
> 
> https://english.almanar.com.lb/1343498



There was actually a hadith where the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allah (swt) be upon him) sent baraka to Yemen and Shaam. It was explained that the mujahedeen from Yemen will be one of the forces who will liberate the Holy Land. Perhaps we'll see the start of the fulfillment of that prophesy.

*Narrated Ibn `Umar (ra):
The Prophet (ﷺ) said, "O Allah! Bestow Your blessings on our Sham! O Allah! Bestow Your blessings on our Yemen." The People said, "And also on our Najd." He said, "O Allah! Bestow Your blessings on our Sham (north)! O Allah! Bestow Your blessings on our Yemen." The people said, "O Allah's Apostle! And also on our Najd." I think the third time the Prophet (ﷺ) said, "There (in Najd) is the place of earthquakes and afflictions and from there comes out the side of the head of Satan."*

Source: https://sunnah.com/bukhari:7094

N.B: Gazans would clearly fit the description for the mujahedeen from Shaam. They're clearly the only people who are putting up an enormous struggle - while they're clearly outgunned - for the liberation of Al-Aqsa Mosque and Muslims who live there.

There is a third group who will eventually join the Mahdi for the final battle between haqq and baatil: The mujahedeen from Khurasan. We clearly have a group in Khurasan who put up an enormous struggle in order to defeat the Dajjal's empire. That group is on the verge of a major military victory and the defeat of Dajjal's empire is imminent in Khurasan.

No doubt we have a tough road ahead of us, but despite the difficulties and the massacres we face in Muslims land, don't despair as we'll overcome the Dajjal's empire and the minions they imposed over us. It is a divine promise that the Muslims will have the last laugh in bilad al-Shaaam.


----------



## LeGenD

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Even with US assistance it is difficult doing expansion they just got out of Afghanistan and fatigued. It is not viable. Look this is not talk but just what is realistic or what is not..


The US is not fatigued in terms of conducting military operations in distant lands but American priorities have shifted in view of the return of Great Power Competition as per their own statements. Bush administration wanted to topple Taliban-led regime and eradicate 9/11 suspects in Afghanistan in large part. Obama administration was rather open to talks with Afghan Taliban to not allow Al-Qaeda Types to misuse Afghan soil to target Americans in other regions; Afghan Taliban accepted key American terms in writing with assurances of withdrawal of US-led forces from Trump administration. This is sufficient for Americans to EXIT from Afghanistan and focus on other theaters. The US is OK with the Intra-Afghan Dialogue endgame.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Dariush the Great said:


> Easier said than done. Would you personally give blood to reach common muslim goal?


No. I don't have strong belief in the notion of Muslim brotherhood. As human being I feel bad for the Pals. But I am not willng to lose one drop of y blood for Palestine. I confess I am good for nothing guy who likes his pilau with yougurt on top.

I am stronger believer in the concept of *nation state* and in that regard my loyalty is with Pakistan in the first instance and UK in the second degree. I am too old to fight but if Pakistan needed my blood I would be prepared to die as homage to my ancestors who are buried in that blessed land and my wider genetic family lives there.

I know I am not good Muslim like most of the members here who believe in the ummah and unlike me are right now preparing to volunteer and fight in Gaza. After they have had their plate of biriani.

See you jihadis in 4 weeks - that is those of you who are still alive. May the power be with you so you can vanguish the zionists.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394403149956456453

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394409300274159618

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394394048727769090

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394394048727769090



Meaning months of Qatl e Aam is planned...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Adecypher said:


> View attachment 744837


Good lunch

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Trango Towers said:


> Good lunch


Bhai aapka Ghusa kuch kam huwa MODS pe ya abhi kuch baaqi hey...?


----------



## PakSword

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394403149956456453
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394409300274159618
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394394048727769090


This can't go on for few more months. If the massacre goes on for a few more weeks, more than 25% of the population of Gazans will have already embraced martyrdom.

Zionists are a clever bunch of people, they will stop at a point when it will be difficult for the Muslim leaders to go against the wishes of the public.

They just take the massacre to a set limit that they have calculated.. then they wait for a few more months/ years, then repeat.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Enigma_ said:


> That's the only thing that should be on every Muslim nation's mind right now. Wake up to reality. No one else is going to help. If you want Allah's help you have to take the first step.


Well, I have no idea about other Muslims but may the power be with you. Indeed you are man who follows on his faith. Australia is quite far from Gaza. If you need helkp with buying the airline ticket I think many of us would be prepared to contribute. What is money when you are going to spill blood?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Enigma_

PakSword said:


> Muslim leaders


There is no such thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Enigma_ said:


> There is no such thing.


Muslims' leaders?


----------



## Enigma_

Indus Pakistan said:


> Well, I have no idea about other Muslims but may the power be with you. Indeed you are man who follows on his faith. Australia is quite far from Gaza. If you need helkp with buying the airline ticket I think many of us would be prepared to contribute. What is money when you are going to spill blood?


Nation's forming a coalition and strengthening themselves is very different to me going there and fighting alone. It would be a fruitless exercise. The yanks and the Israelis are cold and calculated people. They strategize, plan and then execute all their nefarious plans. Only way to counter them is to form a coalition with other muslim states and grow some balls. It will take time but it is the only way. I am simply pointing out the obvious here.


PakSword said:


> Muslims' leaders?


Yes there's no such thing in today's world. They are all puppets.


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

PakSword said:


> They just take the massacre to a set limit that they have calculated.. then they wait for a few more months/ years, then repeat.



Hamas has no issues with it taking Months or years.. But Israel itself doesn't want it take more then days because the pressure is increasing and many countries might get involved not only Muslim but also other non muslim countries via UN. The more it goes on the more the pressure grows and also the pressure to destabalize the entire region is there.. They don't want months nor years do to the mounting pressure and Mid-east is unpredictable and emotional anything can off-set another flame that can't be shout out

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Enigma_ said:


> Nation's forming a coalition


This will *not* happen. And we* all* know it's not going to happen. Still it's a way of duping ourselvers. After all that plate of pilau is better then fighting the zionists.

Let's just talk instead ... and pray and condemn .... and fly Pal flags. Here is to the next 70 years of occupation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

PakSword said:


> This can't go on for few more months. If the massacre goes on for a few more weeks, more than 25% of the population of Gazans will have already embraced martyrdom.
> 
> Zionists are a clever bunch of people, they will stop at a point when it will be difficult for the Muslim leaders to go against the wishes of the public.
> 
> They just take the massacre to a set limit that they have calculated.. then they wait for a few more months/ years, then repeat.


Hamas performed well but still not enough to break the Israeli vicious cycle. Israel will still have the upper hand over Palestine for the coming years. In this way they will always have justification for expanding.


----------



## Adecypher

PakSword said:


> They just take the massacre to a set limit that they have calculated..


For:
1. Breaking the Palestinian people resolve to protect their lands *(Israel failed again).*
2. Putting pressure on US Administration that they are Victims *(Israel succeeded with $735M weapons deal)*
3. Showing the Arab world how helpless you all are *(Israel succeeded again) *
4. Creating tensions between US and Iran* (Israel succeeded again)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Adecypher said:


> Bhai aapka Ghusa kuch kam huwa MODS pe ya abhi kuch baaqi hey...?


Actually mods were kind enough to contact me and email in detail their actions. All sorted Alhumdulillah


----------



## Enigma_

Indus Pakistan said:


> This will *not* happen. And we* all* know it's not going to happen. Still it's a way of duping ourselvers. After all that plate of pilau is better then fighting the zionists.
> 
> Let's just talk instead ... and pray and condemn .... and fly Pal flags. Here is to the next 70 years of occupation.


That sort of mentality never helps anyone. I am sure the Jewish people thought the same during the Nazi empire and the south east asians during Imperial Japan... and countless more examples with Britain etc.

As I said, you have to _start_ the process. Allah will help them but they need to actually get off their arse and start formalizing a process. First thing is first ... firepower. That's the only way you get the world to listen. The condemnations and so on are all bs. The Israelis and the Americans lap that up. That's victory in their eyes.


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Adecypher said:


> For:
> 1.



I just don't see all of that being ground realities. 

Only the first one is true but all the others are not..


----------



## Trango Towers

PakSword said:


> This can't go on for few more months. If the massacre goes on for a few more weeks, more than 25% of the population of Gazans will have already embraced martyrdom.
> 
> Zionists are a clever bunch of people, they will stop at a point when it will be difficult for the Muslim leaders to go against the wishes of the public.
> 
> They just take the massacre to a set limit that they have calculated.. then they wait for a few more months/ years, then repeat.


Sabra and shatilla massacres didn't move these rulers...so don't expect anything

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Enigma_ said:


> That sort of mentality never helps anyone. I am sure the Jewish people thought the same during the Nazi empire and the south east asians during Imperial Japan... and countless more examples with Britain etc.
> 
> As I said, you have to _start_ the process. Allah will help them but they need to actually get off their arse and start formalizing a process. First thing is first ... firepower. That's the only way you get the world to listen. The condemnations and so on are all bs. The Israelis and the Americans lap that up. That's victory in their eyes.


Like I said your a better Muslim then me. I will check up in 4 weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adecypher

Trango Towers said:


> Actually mods were kind enough to contact me and email in detail their actions. All sorted Alhumdulillah


Very good...actually I learned from you how to make a forceful complaint ... I meant organized *roulla paana* ...but I am happy that everything sort out for you.


----------



## kingQamaR

big slap for people who were told Biden would make America a better for the world .... lol 

back to usual business now killing Moslems.


----------



## Titanium100

*Biden 'expressed his support for a ceasefire' in call with Israeli Prime Minister, White House says*


"Our focus, our goal, every single action we take, every statement we make, is with the objective of reducing the violence and bring an end to the conflict on the ground," she said.

"There are times in diplomacy where we'll need to keep those conversations quieter, we won't read out every component of it," she went on. "But that is the objective, that is the prism through which every action and every comment is being made."









Biden 'expressed his support for a ceasefire' in call with Israeli Prime Minister, White House says


President Joe Biden voiced support for a ceasefire Monday as intensifying violence between Israel and Hamas militants in Gaza entered a second week.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Dariush the Great said:


> Hamas performed well but still not enough to break the Israeli vicious cycle. Israel will still have the upper hand over Palestine for the coming years. In this way they will always have justification for expanding.


The only fighting force in that region able to give the Zionists a bloody nose are the Hezbollah but those ****** are good for nothing ****** and financed by ***** mullahs.

We need a halal outfit ....


Trango Towers said:


> Sabra and shatilla massacres didn't move these rulers...so don't expect anything
> View attachment 744841


And you believe this meme to be true? This is probably done by some kid who decided he needed to sacrifice more than just a sticker on his car "Free Palestine". In fact I am 99.9% sure she did not say that. If you can find me the primary source for that I would be obliged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Titanium100

Dariush the Great said:


> Hamas performed well but still not enough to break the Israeli vicious cycle. Israel will still have the upper hand over Palestine for the coming years.



Israel will have the upper hand on Hamas for the next decades to come because they are in fact a none state actors who can punch way over their weight.. They have been preparing for this clearly due to their last couple of wars with Israel.

The only way to break their cycle completely is simply to force their airforce out of work.. If Hamas just managed to do that now Israel would be in all sorts of trouble. That is why Israel would have major issues with fighting state actors who can take out their airforce their whole stargetic planning will crumble once that occurs.. But they did expose the Iron dome cycle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Adecypher said:


> For:
> 1. Breaking the Palestinian people resolve to protect their lands *(Israel failed again).*
> 2. Putting pressure on US Administration that they are Victims *(Israel succeeded with $735M weapons deal)*
> 3. Showing the Arab world how helpless you all are *(Israel succeeded again) *
> 4. Creating tensions between US and Iran* (Israel succeeded again)*


5. Massacre Palestinians in large numbers.. but not exceeding the limit that may shake our sleeping conscience.


Trango Towers said:


> Sabra and shatilla massacres didn't move these rulers...so don't expect anything
> View attachment 744841


That's true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

No none state actors ever performed this well against Israel this is a fact... Hamas might be small none state actors but they punch way above their weight


----------



## Trango Towers

Adecypher said:


> Very good...actually I learned from you how to make a forceful complaint ... I meant organized *roulla paana* ...but I am happy that everything sort out for you.


Actually some were my mistakes and some were misinterpretation but I could see their point so I didn't question it. 

The fact they answered was enough to kill the issue. So I am happy and I hope they are too


----------



## jamal18

camelguy said:


> Does Malala even do anything of value in her life, just another Greta Thunberg.




Malala is a propoganda creation of the West.

Many Malalas were created when the US bombed FATA. They never got tv coverage or a place at oxford.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394433306515714057


----------



## Titanium100

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393989532643643395


----------



## Trango Towers

Titanium100 said:


> *Biden 'expressed his support for a ceasefire' in call with Israeli Prime Minister, White House says*
> 
> 
> "Our focus, our goal, every single action we take, every statement we make, is with the objective of reducing the violence and bring an end to the conflict on the ground," she said.
> 
> "There are times in diplomacy where we'll need to keep those conversations quieter, we won't read out every component of it," she went on. "But that is the objective, that is the prism through which every action and every comment is being made."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden 'expressed his support for a ceasefire' in call with Israeli Prime Minister, White House says
> 
> 
> President Joe Biden voiced support for a ceasefire Monday as intensifying violence between Israel and Hamas militants in Gaza entered a second week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edition.cnn.com


This is for public consumption..

Muslims will be like the froth on the sea. They will all feast on Muslims.....

You all know the above. It was promised. Sadly its in our time and we are pathetic


----------



## PakSword

So finally people have started realizing the emotions don't win wars, strategy and perseverance do, whether it takes 20 odd years to achieve something.

In those 20 years, don't sign an agreement on any more land handover.. but try to get women and small children migrated from there, get educated, raise a very intelligent new generation that becomes leaders scientists, chemists, writers etc.

Gazans have an impressive literacy rate.. over 90%. They can make a better strategy than Af Talibs, who are successful in eventually kicking out NATO from Afghanistan. The brain behind that was Pakistan though.

Palestinians need to consult countries like Pakistan, which are able to avoid terrorist tag despite kicking the butts of NATO while providing them corridors.. THIS IS WHAT I CALL STRATEGY... THAT WINS WARS FOR YOU.. ROCKETS, MISSILES, EVEN AIRFORCES, DON'T.

If Israel wants further land, let them have it.. without compromising on the ownership.. constantly remind them that the whole land is a Palestinian land.. there is not an inch of Israeli land in that region. They can go fcuk themselves in Poland or Austria where they have come from.

What is a two state solution?? It's nothing other than giving up. Don't give up your right..

RETREAT IS PART OF WAR WHEN DONE AT THE RIGHT TIME.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Titanium100

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394349518741667841

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

PakSword said:


> Poland or Austria where they have come from.


Most are Poles followed by Belrussian, Ukranians and Russians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## thetutle

Adecypher said:


> Who is saying that such a conflict will be happening in very near future...apart from weapons and opinion building narrative (remember the weapons of mass destruction) superiority (which Arabs have none) they can use weather as a "force multiplier" (used in Vietnam War by US) so just imagine how far along and devastating that technology is today...so there are so many variables to counter which I am afraid the Arab world is NOT ready now and will NOT BE in the foreseeable future.



Anyone that knows anything About science and technology and industrial production knows that arabs have no chance against anyone militarily for the next 100 years.

you can’t fight israel when your planes are made in the US or Russia. When your phones have intel chips in them. They will disable your weapons and listen in to your conversations.

and Russia will Fight to defend Israel. There are over 1 million russian citizens living in Israel. Russia would intervene to help them. So would the US. And France and Uk.

the only chance they have is this kind of asymmetrical warfare that makes it too costly for Israel to advance militarily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Indus Pakistan said:


> Most are Poles followed by Belrussian, Ukranians and Russians.


From my side, they can go to hell.

But important is that NO TWO STATE SOLUTION.. NOT A SINGLE INCH.. whether everyone has to migrate.. the right will remain..


----------



## Titanium100

Indus Pakistan said:


> Most are Poles followed by Belrussian, Ukranians and Russians.



Technically not according to my research 60% of them are from ''Muslim'' countries such as Algeria, Morocco, Tunisa, Turkey, Iran, Pakistan, Azerbaijan, Lebanon, Philstine, Afghanistan, Yemen and other arab countries they make half of the populations or over half.. The other half is East European + West Europeans + Ethiopia


----------



## PakSword

thetutle said:


> Anyone that knows anything About science and technology and industrial production knows that arabs have no chance against anyone militarily for the next 100 years.
> 
> you can’t fight israel when your planes are made in the US or Russia. When your phones have intel chips in them. They will disable your weapons and listen in to your conversations.
> 
> and Russia will Fight to defend Israel. There are over 1 million russian citizens living in Israel. Russia would intervene to help them. So would the US. And France and Uk.
> 
> the only chance they have is this kind of asymmetrical warfare that makes it too costly for Israel to advance militarily.


CHINESE... 

Without huge natural resources, they were able to transform completely in 50 years. I have seen that time when most of them used bicycles to travel. Now they have largest rail network.

They are giving the US hard time in every field.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Trango Towers said:


> Actually some were my mistakes and some were misinterpretation but I could see their point so I didn't question it.
> 
> The fact they answered was enough to kill the issue. So I am happy and I hope they are too


Brother you have a good heart ... *keep it that way*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thetutle

PakSword said:


> CHINESE...
> 
> Without huge natural resources, they were able to transform completely in 50 years. I have seen that time when most of them used bicycles to travel. Now they have largest rail network.
> 
> They are giving the US hard time in every field.


Of course they are, and I was alive when they had a famine that killed millions. But they reformed in 1978 and have been subservient to the west, keeping their head low and their mouth shut, getting new investments and technology and buidling their country up. And now they are showing their power.
The westerners made a huge mistake and instead of containing China in 2000 or so, they embarked upon a killing spree in the middle east egged on by the Jewish lobby. And that will cost them incredibly. including me who lives in a western country.

now the arabs could do this. But they don’t know how. The only
Hope for the Muslim world is Pakistan, Turkey and Iran. They all have a different strategy. We will see who does the best. It’s probably Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lincoln

PakSword said:


> So finally people have started realizing the emotions don't win wars, strategy and perseverance do, whether it takes 20 odd years to achieve something.
> 
> In those 20 years, don't sign an agreement on any more land handover.. but try to get women and small children migrated from there, get educated, raise a very intelligent new generation that becomes leaders scientists, chemists, writers etc.
> 
> Gazans have an impressive literacy rate.. over 90%. They can make a better strategy than Af Talibs, who are successful in eventually kicking out NATO from Afghanistan. The brain behind that was Pakistan though.
> 
> Palestinians need to consult countries like Pakistan, which are able to avoid terrorist tag despite kicking the butts of NATO while providing them corridors.. THIS IS WHAT I CALL STRATEGY... THAT WINS WARS FOR YOU.. ROCKETS, MISSILES, EVEN AIRFORCES, DON'T.
> 
> If Israel wants further land, let them have it.. without compromising on the ownership.. constantly remind them that the whole land is a Palestinian land.. there is not an inch of Israeli land in that region. They can go fcuk themselves in Poland or Austria where they have come from.
> 
> What is a two state solution?? It's nothing other than giving up. Don't give up your right..
> 
> RETREAT IS PART OF WAR WHEN DONE AT THE RIGHT TIME.



This is a strategy that Hamas doesn't realize. Their rockets, while justified to an extent, aren't helping them. It's just an excuse for Israel to destroy more, and more, Palestinian infrastructure and kill scores until subjugation.

But, there are two primary concerns. 

1. On one hand, there is always fear that if the issue is allowed to linger on without confrontation, it will be forgotten and the world will simply accept it to be, which is what's happening. Leave it further, and the issue might dissolve completely for the West.

But, perhaps they shouldn't care about the West anymore. The Arabs had an unprecedented opportunity to take back Palestinian land in 1967 when no one even stood up for Israel, the USSR backed Arabs with intelligence and military equipment which was superior in number. Yet, the military strategy, training and coordination was so bad, Egypt, Jordan and Syria were defeated and Israel came to the banks of the Suez canal growing 3x in size.

2. Israelis know well, they won't allow any cease fire or negotiations unless it involves the disarmament, and demilitarization, of the Palestinians. Look at West Bank, it's divided into 3 zones, 1 is under complete Israeli authority, 2 is under joint security arrangements, while 3 is the only one under PLO, and their only ability is to patrol as a police force. The Israelis don't even allow PLO to work as a police force in the whole of West Bank.

So the question arises, even if Hamas were to back down at this point, how would they build up military power and might to take on a very stubborn Israel. You can produce scientists, an educated population, and so on and so forth, but that won't stpop Israel from preventing military armament and choking Palestine when it comes to it.


The buildup of military strength needs to be outside Palestine where Israel will be less hesitant to strike. You absolutely need Egypt, Jordan and Syria on board for that. Without these countries, there is no long term military solution to the conflict either.


PakSword said:


> CHINESE...
> 
> Without huge natural resources, they were able to transform completely in 50 years. I have seen that time when most of them used bicycles to travel. Now they have largest rail network.
> 
> They are giving the US hard time in every field.



The Chinese military buildup at the same time could not be contained or kept in check by any country.

The vice versa is not true for Palestine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

Lincoln said:


> This is a strategy that Hamas doesn't realize. Their rockets, while justified to an extent, aren't helping them. It's just an excuse for Israel to destroy more, and more, Palestinian infrastructure and kill scores until subjugation.
> 
> But, there are two primary concerns.
> 
> 1. On one hand, there is always fear that if the issue is allowed to linger on without confrontation, it will be forgotten and the world will simply accept it to be, which is what's happening. Leave it further, and the issue might dissolve completely for the West.
> 
> But, perhaps they shouldn't care about the West anymore. The Arabs had an unprecedented opportunity to take back Palestinian land in 1967 when no one even stood up for Israel, the USSR backed Arabs with intelligence and military equipment which was superior in number. Yet, the military strategy, training and coordination was so bad, Egypt, Jordan and Syria were defeated and Israel came to the banks of the Suez canal growing 3x in size.
> 
> 2. Israelis know well, they won't allow any cease fire or negotiations unless it involves the disarmament, and demilitarization, of the Palestinians. Look at West Bank, it's divided into 3 zones, 1 is under complete Israeli authority, 2 is under joint security arrangements, while 3 is the only one under PLO, and their only ability is to patrol as a police force. The Israelis don't even allow PLO to work as a police force in the whole of West Bank.
> 
> So the question arises, even if Hamas were to back down at this point, how would they build up military power and might to take on a very stubborn Israel. You can produce scientists, an educated population, and so on and so forth, but that won't stpop Israel from preventing military armament and choking Palestine when it comes to it.
> 
> 
> The buildup of military strength needs to be outside Palestine where Israel will be less hesitant to strike. You absolutely need Egypt, Jordan and Syria on board for that. Without these countries, there is no long term military solution to the conflict either.




The only solution to the Palestinian Ethnic Cleansing and Extermination by Israel is an invasion by a Turkish lead Muslim coalition of perhaps Pakistan/Malaysia/Iran+few others. It will be mostly non-arab. Arabs have given up and instead more interested in building stupid useless tall buildings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Lincoln said:


> This is a strategy that Hamas doesn't realize. Their rockets, while justified to an extent, aren't helping them. It's just an excuse for Israel to destroy more, and more, Palestinian infrastructure and kill scores until subjugation.
> 
> But, there are two primary concerns.
> 
> 1. On one hand, there is always fear that if the issue is allowed to linger on without confrontation, it will be forgotten and the world will simply accept it to be, which is what's happening. Leave it further, and the issue might dissolve completely for the West.
> 
> But, perhaps they shouldn't care about the West anymore. The Arabs had an unprecedented opportunity to take back Palestinian land in 1967 when no one even stood up for Israel, the USSR backed Arabs with intelligence and military equipment which was superior in number. Yet, the military strategy, training and coordination was so bad, Egypt, Jordan and Syria were defeated and Israel came to the banks of the Suez canal growing 3x in size.
> 
> 2. Israelis know well, they won't allow any cease fire or negotiations unless it involves the disarmament, and demilitarization, of the Palestinians. Look at West Bank, it's divided into 3 zones, 1 is under complete Israeli authority, 2 is under joint security arrangements, while 3 is the only one under PLO, and their only ability is to patrol as a police force. The Israelis don't even allow PLO to work as a police force in the whole of West Bank.
> 
> So the question arises, even if Hamas were to back down at this point, how would they build up military power and might to take on a very stubborn Israel. You can produce scientists, an educated population, and so on and so forth, but that won't stpop Israel from preventing military armament and choking Palestine when it comes to it.
> 
> 
> The buildup of military strength needs to be outside Palestine where Israel will be less hesitant to strike. You absolutely need Egypt, Jordan and Syria on board for that. Without these countries, there is no long term military solution to the conflict either.



This war is not the first Gaza-Israeli war you wrote this down as if it is the first ever war between them and you also underrating Hamas' resolve and capabilities plus dedication.. This is their 4th war.

In 08 was the toughest war Hamas-Israel had for 3 weeks. There was ground incursion Israel had casualities but Hamas knows what is doing and they are experienced. They know how to fight them.

The israelis may destroy some buildings and kill civilians here and there but Hamas is solid and steadfast beyond dedication. You have to take it from them and Israel has to commit alot of manpower and resources on that effort something it tried before.. Hamas fought back with everything it had. Now they are even better equipped.. Nothing will break Hamas if the 08 war didn't break their will to fight on


----------



## Chacha_Facebooka

Clutch said:


> The only solution to the Palestinian Ethnic Cleansing and Extermination by Israel is an invasion by a Turkish lead Muslim coalition of perhaps Pakistan/Malaysia/Iran+few others. It will be mostly non-arab. Arabs have given up and instead more interested in building stupid useless tall buildings.


If it were that easy, it would have been done.


----------



## Enigma_

Clutch said:


> The only solution to the Palestinian Ethnic Cleansing and Extermination by Israel is an invasion by a Turkish lead Muslim coalition of perhaps Pakistan/Malaysia/Iran+few others. It will be mostly non-arab. Arabs have given up and instead more interested in building stupid useless tall buildings.


Invasion yes... but only after decades of meticulous planning, humility and strategy. Not now, they're too strong technologically. Also it is important to be clear that when speaking of the Arabs, it is their leaders that are the puppets. They have been planted to keep the people in a state of disarray and to placate them (or you could say _nasha)._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Chacha_Facebooka said:


> If it were that easy, it would have been done.


Agreed... It isn't easy. But nothing earth shattering is easily achieved.


Enigma_ said:


> Invasion yes... but only after decades of meticulous planning, humility and strategy. Not now, they're too strong technologically.



Palestinians don't have decades... They are being exterminated and ethnically cleaned (aka forceful evictions) at an accelerated rate...


----------



## Enigma_

Clutch said:


> Agreed... It isn't easy. But nothing earth shattering is easily achieved.
> 
> 
> Palestinians don't have decades... They are being exterminated and ethnically cleaned (aka forceful evictions) at an accelerated rate...


Millions of Palestinians live in Jordan. They're not going anywhere.


----------



## Titanium100

Enigma_ said:


> Millions of Palestinians live in Jordan. They're not going anywhere.



These in Gaza or West Bank ain't going anywhere either

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## thetutle

Titanium100 said:


> The only way to break their cycle completely is simply to force their airforce out of work.. If Hamas just managed to do that now Israel would be in all sorts of trouble. That is why Israel would have major issues with fighting state actors who can take out their airforce their whole stargetic planning will crumble once that occurs.. But they did expose the Iron dome cycle



only take out their airforce. Only!!! Why didn’t they think of that Earlier.

have your thought About what it might take to take out Israel’s airforce? What is your exact plan for this?


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Titanium100 said:


> Technically not according to my research 60% of them are from ''Muslim'' countries such as Algeria, Morocco, Tunisa, Turkey, Iran, Pakistan, Azerbaijan, Lebanon, Philstine, Afghanistan, Yemen and other arab countries they make half of the populations or over half.. The other half is East European + West Europeans + Ethiopia


Yes, your right but the founders of Israel were Ashkenazi Jews mostly from Easern Europe/Russia. Most of the German Jews either got wiped out or got refuge in UK or USA. However subsequently many Mizrahi Jews [Asiatic Jews] have migrated as you mentioned and finally the Falasha or African Jews. However the dominant group still is the Eastern European Jews including many recent Russian arrivals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

thetutle said:


> only take out their airforce. Only!!! Why didn’t they think of that Earlier.
> 
> have your thought About what it might take to take out Israel’s airforce? What is your exact plan for this?



I clearly stated no none-state actors can do that period.. I was not contradicting myself


----------



## PakSword

Lincoln said:


> This is a strategy that Hamas doesn't realize. Their rockets, while justified to an extent, aren't helping them. It's just an excuse for Israel to destroy more, and more, Palestinian infrastructure and kill scores until subjugation.
> 
> But, there are two primary concerns.
> 
> 1. On one hand, there is always fear that if the issue is allowed to linger on without confrontation, it will be forgotten and the world will simply accept it to be, which is what's happening. Leave it further, and the issue might dissolve completely for the West.
> 
> But, perhaps they shouldn't care about the West anymore. The Arabs had an unprecedented opportunity to take back Palestinian land in 1967 when no one even stood up for Israel, the USSR backed Arabs with intelligence and military equipment which was superior in number. Yet, the military strategy, training and coordination was so bad, Egypt, Jordan and Syria were defeated and Israel came to the banks of the Suez canal growing 3x in size.
> 
> 2. Israelis know well, they won't allow any cease fire or negotiations unless it involves the disarmament, and demilitarization, of the Palestinians. Look at West Bank, it's divided into 3 zones, 1 is under complete Israeli authority, 2 is under joint security arrangements, while 3 is the only one under PLO, and their only ability is to patrol as a police force. The Israelis don't even allow PLO to work as a police force in the whole of West Bank.
> 
> So the question arises, even if Hamas were to back down at this point, how would they build up military power and might to take on a very stubborn Israel. You can produce scientists, an educated population, and so on and so forth, but that won't stpop Israel from preventing military armament and choking Palestine when it comes to it.
> 
> 
> The buildup of military strength needs to be outside Palestine where Israel will be less hesitant to strike. You absolutely need Egypt, Jordan and Syria on board for that. Without these countries, there is no long term military solution to the conflict either.
> 
> 
> The Chinese military buildup at the same time could not be contained or kept in check by any country.
> 
> The vice versa is not true for Palestine.


Your points definitely require pondering. 

This is what these countries who are in covert war against superpowers, such as Pakistan, are best at. 

According to the situation, short and long term strategy and goals can be set. We on PDF don't know how these minds, who got away from getting their butts kicked by superpowers in Afghanistan, think. 

At this moment, poor Palestinians can't even think properly. Their only goal is to get 10000 rockets and fire them within a week.. Killing 5 Israeli citizens (not even soldiers) and then losing 100s of their own citizens, mostly women and children. 

Something can be done that may avoid bloodshed and our poor brothers get their right in the end... whether it takes them 50 years.


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Enigma_ said:


> They have been planted to keep the people in a state of disarray and to placate them (or you could say _nasha)._



I know hating on Arabs is sort of some kind of trend around here.. But change will come from Arabs you better believe that.. Once the house of Saud is toppled you should know.. A disaster will occur worldwide which will lead to tribal rioting in around the Mecca area that will result in the toppling of House of Saud it will be in a period of global disaster probably from an asteroid or comet.. That guy who will ascend the throne and build his own house will be legend and will ethblish one country system for the Ummah.. We will return our the 3rd and final golden age.. The prophet promised us of 3 golden ages in the in the beginning(first 600 years), In the middle (500 years) and last the period (100-150 years)

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Enigma_

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> I know hating on Arabs is sort of some kind of trend around here.. But change will come from Arabs you better believe that.. Once the house of Saud is toppled you should know.. A disaster will occur worldwide which will lead to tribal rioting in around the Mecca area that will result in the toppling of House of Saud it will be in a period of global disaster probably from an asteroid or comet.. That guy who will ascend the throne and build his own house will be legend and will ethblish one country system for the muslim world


No one in Pakistan hates Arabs. If anything they are worshipped as demigods (sadly). It is just frustration boiling over seeing the Muslim world so helpless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> I know hating on Arabs is sort of some kind of trend around here.. But change will come from Arabs you better believe that.. Once the house of Saud is toppled you should know.. A disaster will occur worldwide which will lead to tribal rioting in around the Mecca area that will result in the toppling of House of Saud it will be in a period of global disaster probably from an asteroid or comet.. That guy who will ascend the throne and build his own house will be legend and will ethblish one country system for the Ummah.. We will return our the 3rd and final golden age.. The prophet promised us of 3 golden ages in the in the beginning(first 600 years), In the middle (500 years) and last the period (100-150 years)


Saudi royals has no threat from outside, they have a threat from inside the Royal family.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Enigma_ said:


> No one in Pakistan hates Arabs. If anything they are worshipped as demigods (sadly). It is just frustration boiling over seeing the Muslim world so helpless.



I disagree with that.. Arabs are geninuely hated in Pakistan and by Pakistani sentiment.. I see it here everyday


----------



## thetutle

PakSword said:


> Your points definitely require pondering.
> 
> This is what these countries who are in covert war against superpowers, such as Pakistan, are best at.
> 
> According to the situation, short and long term strategy and goals can be set. We on PDF don't know how these minds, who got away from getting their butts kicked by superpowers in Afghanistan, think.
> 
> At this moment, poor Palestinians can't even think properly. Their only goal is to get 10000 rockets and fire them within a week.. Killing 5 Israeli citizens (not even soldiers) and then losing 100s of their own citizens, mostly women and children.
> 
> Something can be done that may avoid bloodshed and our poor brothers get their right in the end... whether it takes them 50 years.



just as you mentioned the taliban win over NATO, was only possible because Pakistan armed them, funded them and sent them into the theatre. And only reason that was possible was the nukes in Pakistan. Without nukes, gaza would be sending Pakistan aid and protesting for Pakistan. But Pakistanis are very very smart to get nukes.

only military solution for Palestinians is if a nuclear power brings its border next to Israel and then arms them. So Iran could do that in the future. Maybe in the next 20 years.

Egypt will have ability to produce them within 100 years.

otherwise they jsut have to live like they do because Israel will not give them a county peacefully under any circumstances.


----------



## Enigma_

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> I disagree with that.. Arabs are geninuely hated in Pakistan and by Pakistani sentiment.. I see it here everyday


Frustration is not hate. The Pakistani state follows Saudi Arabia like a poodle. They look up to them for direction (hence my use of the word demigod). And all the find is a dismissive attitude and subservience to the very people they should be fighting against. That's not hate, it is frustration that the very people they're following have already surrendered (The Arabi state leaders that is).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

HAIDER said:


> Saudi royals has no threat from outside, they have a threat from inside the Royal family.



True the saudis have no threat from the outside but I don't think his a Royal Family but likely an Arab or a non-arab Sayyid from somewhere in the middle east. It will be Hejaz tribal uprising and it will quickly topple the house of Saud and he will ascend the throne once they see an army swallowed by the sand.. Nations from the east will come to his assistance he becomes leader overnight after that miracle.. It will send shock waves thru out the ummah...

Gigantic event in human history.. First time an individual talked about for centuries has appeared exactly on the timeline and place he should have appeared in


----------



## Saho

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394403149956456453
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394409300274159618
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394394048727769090


First time they’ve said this. This is literally genocide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Enigma_ said:


> Frustration is not hate.



. They need atleast 2-3 decades more not more and not less

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Look at this, and Netanyahoo who was told by Biden that it's probably time for a cease fire that there were still many objectives to fulfill and this can go on for a month. What a low life. I can't imagine that. That toddler who was in shock after they pulled him out of the rubble was something I've never seen and tore me to pieces. What a bunch of heartless animals.

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Anyone knows or remembers the twitter account at @Falcon29 left before getting banned

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Chacha_Facebooka

Clutch said:


> Agreed... It isn't easy. But nothing earth shattering is easily achieved.


Big nations like Pakistan, Iran, and Turkey are already engaged in local conflicts. Most Arab nations do not want to become the next Libya, Iraq etc. The only reason Syria survived is due to Russia. Tragedy is that Muslim nations have been weakened/destroyed by Muslims(used by outsiders). Now I realize why fitnah/fasaad against the state is a big no no in Islam even when you know that the leader is abusing his power.

IMO, in the short term, we should work for a ceasefire to save lives. In the long term, change world's opinion on the issue(It is happening already. This is the first time I'm seeing open pro-Palestinian stance by westerners) while building your strength/influence.

If you start a war now, it is not just Israel you will be fighting, and the capacity to fight that war is not there ... yet.


Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Once the house of Saud is toppled you should know..


I have seen that script play out in Iraq, Libya, and Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Chacha_Facebooka said:


> Big nations like Pakistan, Iran, and Turkey are already engaged in local conflicts. Most Arab nations do not want to become the next Libya, Iraq etc. The only reason Syria survived is due to Russia. Tragedy is that Muslim nations have been weakened/destroyed by Muslims. Now I realize why fitnah/fasaad against the state is a big no no in Islam even when you know that the leader is abusing his power.
> 
> IMO, in the short term, we should work for a ceasefire to save lives. In the long term, change world's opinion on the issue(It is happening already. This is the first time I'm seeing open pro-Palestinian stance by westerners) while building your strength/influence.
> 
> If you start a war now, it is not just Israel you will be fighting, and the capacity to fight that war is not there ... yet.
> 
> I have seen that script play out in Iraq, Libya, and Syria.



That's what I've been saying all a long against the testosterone of war. But seeing too many children suffer like they are is too much for this soul to bear anymore. I say it's time to at least threaten those demons. This isn't the right to self defense. This is indiscriminate bombing without any accountability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

some ppl believe they are agents

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Probably the worst night of bombardment with that new batch of $750 million worth of JDAMs. And where are the Hamas rockets? Seems they've either been taken out or have run out. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394453193824907279


----------



## Clutch

Azadkashmir said:


> some ppl believe they are agents




There are hundreds of such Munafiq traitors in Islam. They deserve death.


----------



## Azadkashmir

Clutch said:


> There are hundreds of such Munafiq traitors in Islam. They deserve death.



true but his wife and kids were in the house. but for all i know it could have been a setup or agents a diversion.


----------



## Clutch

Azadkashmir said:


> true but his wife and kids were in the house. but for all i know it could have been a setup or agents a diversion.



Not condoning the actions... I think they just gave this guy free publicity... Just saying there are many many such munafiqs within our mists...


----------



## Chacha_Facebooka

Azadkashmir said:


> some ppl believe they are agents


I don't think this act was right--they seem like teenagers who did this. If you think someone said something wrong, you give a counter argument. People always talk about Prophet Mohammad's(PBUH) character but never seem to follow it themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thetutle

Fighting wars is really a terrible terrible thing. It really should be avoided at all costs. Even low level oppression can be better than a bad war. But if you’re going to do it. You have to do it properly.

The arabs have not had a good run in the last 100 years since the last muslim empire was destroyed. The same goes for the whole muslim world.

but with a few exceptions. Studying wars where Muslims have fought western powers and won should be studied carefully and taken as a lesson.

Indonesian war of independence and expansion.
Algerian war of independence 
Turkish invasion of Cyprus 
Azerbaijan Armenia war of 2020

a close study of all these wars can tell you what to do and What not to do. Middle eastern arabs really need a change of mentality and lots of help before they embark upon any more adventures.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

Azadkashmir said:


> some ppl believe they are agents



Don't share this dajjal from Birmingham please


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394471437335924744
How long can we watch this massacre? It is very hard to watch. Whatever they have in their disposal isn't something that can stop onslaught.

I pray to Allah (swt) that he opens a way for these mu'mineen (believers) who found themselves in a situation where a cruel army that is stronger than them is massacring g them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
3


----------



## akramishaqkhan

I just heard on some channel that Netanyahu indirectly threatened Pakistan. Is it true? Basically said there is a neighbor of India's that hates us, and we know and we will never forget. Has anyone seen that interview?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394421355425280000

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394487960314302469


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394484389757825024

Urgent from #غزة | Al-Aqsa Radio: A house belonging to the Rantisi family was targeted by the warplanes, near the Italian compound, west of Gaza City.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394465527087747073


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

*Top Democrat to weigh delay request for Biden’s $735m weapons package to Israel*









Top Democrat to weigh delay request for Biden’s $735m weapons package to Israel


* * *




www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## CrazyZ

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> *Top Democrat to weigh delay request for Biden’s $735m weapons package to Israel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Democrat to weigh delay request for Biden’s $735m weapons package to Israel
> 
> 
> * * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com


Support for Israel is in decline in the USA. The core support comes from old white people.....and they are gradually dying out. The left wing in the USA now equates Israeli apartheid with the racial inequality in the USA. In time the chorus to push for a one state apartheid free solution will increase, IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394390186147160068

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Saho

What do you think Palestinians will do if Israel prolong this? Historically, people always put up resistance when they can no longer tolerate being treated like animals and they succeed 90% of the time.

So far, they haven’t done much. The situation would be different if Lebanon, Syria, Egypt and Jordan make amends or cut off their peace treaties to de-bufferize their borders and open it for Palestinians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394464727586181120


----------



## kingQamaR

a lesson for our weak daft Muslims in the believe Biden would be better for us. there was never a real difference between trump and Biden support for the Jews , trump banned you Somalis , and others. Biden is over looking now attack on our religion and believers,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak-Canuck

Saho said:


> What do you think Palestinians will do if Israel prolong this? Historically, people always put up resistance when they can no longer tolerate being treated like animals and they succeed 90% of the time.
> 
> So far, they haven’t done much. The situation would be different if Lebanon, Syria, Egypt and Jordan make amends or cut off their peace treaties to de-bufferize their borders and open it for Palestinians.



Prolonging this is AGAINST Israel's best interests.

1) Despite the heavy push from right wing affiliated media and politicians there has never been more support worldwide for Palestinians (pathetically minus most muslim nations mind you)

2) Israel and Netan-yahoo never expected Hamas to be loaded with a much more superior arsenal than before post Intifada #2 (where in previous conflicts literally they were never able to kill more than 1-3 Israelis plus a few cars damaged here and there). One only needs to trend the twitter vids posted here and elsewhere shot by Israelis themselves to see the damage has been very severe. Hamas has also promised for it to get worse day by day and so far they have proved themselves credible, just today they knocked out a boat and an oil rig having previously hit big factories, train stations and even ben gurion airport! (vids posted earlier here)

3) Netan-yahoo is already in a bad spot where he could not form his govt before the given deadline due to the tied election and needed a distraction/small conflict to divert attention and regain in the polls, and because of the huge media gag in Israel most of the world can't see how much Israelis are protesting for his removal and there is a lot of pressure on him to stop this rocket barrage which is going on daily. He needs to show a big victory somehow (which sadly will either be levelling gaza immensely or just killing a whole lot more civilians).

4) If Hamas doesn't stop firing and actually increases their damage effect more and more he will be forced into a ground war which could lead to much more casualties in the IDF

5) If ground invasion does happen and this conflict drags on for months like Hamas has promised, IDF forces will be very demoralized, exhausted and stretched thin and then the last thing they would want is Hezbollah to open up fronts from Lebanon and Syria with much more superior arsenals (which may have been the plan of Iran and Hezbollah all this time for taking revenge against years of incessant Israeli strikes/spy sabotage)

So again in order to avoid all this I expect Israelis to bomb and level gaza over the next couple of days in the hopes hamas stops firing. Sadly either way this will lead to many more civilian deaths in gaza.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CrazyZ

thetutle said:


> Turkish invasion of Cyprus
> Azerbaijan Armenia war of 2020


The key lessons from these conflicts are that bulk...more resources, manpower, and wealth matters (not to take away from the strategy, technology and fighting sprit of the Turks/Azeri).

This is why a regional security bloc is needed in the MENA. The region is fractured into small countries that are whipped around easily by westerners. The Arabs have taken the brunt of this so should be first to embrace regionalization...yet there leaders keep doing the exact opposite thing over and over again. I don't understand it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goritoes

CrazyZ said:


> Support for Israel is in decline in the USA. The core support comes from old white people.....and they are gradually dying out. The left wing in the USA now equates Israeli apartheid with the racial inequality in the USA. In time the chorus to push for a one state apartheid free solution will increase, IMO.



Nope, Lobbies like AIPAC will make sure the funding keep going on for US congress, no matter how many Gays, Lesbians, and Trans people you bring in US congress their policy towards supporting Israel will remain so because this one Policy no one can change, NO POTUS, Speaker, majority or minority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Indus Pakistan said:


> The only fighting force in that region able to give the Zionists a bloody nose are the Hezbollah but those fcukers are good for nothing Shia's and financed by Irani mullahs.
> 
> We need a halal outfit ....
> And you believe this meme to be true? This is probably done by some kid who decided he needed to sacrifice more than just a sticker on his car "Free Palestine". In fact I am 99.9% sure she did not say that. If you can find me the primary source for that I would be obliged.


Reported

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CrazyZ

Goritoes said:


> Nope, Lobbies like AIPAC will make sure the funding keep going on for US congress, no matter how many Gays, Lesbians, and Trans people you bring in US congress their policy towards supporting Israel will remain so because this one Policy no one can change, NO POTUS, Speaker, majority or minority.


All conservative organizations....The right wing can no longer win popular elections in the USA....that's why they degenerated to conspiracy and rioting. Their only influence currently is in the senate where low population states have as much weight as California or New York. Never have I seen in my life time Israel being openly ridiculed in the USA congress as this week. Things are changing friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

Enigma_ said:


> Millions of Palestinians live in Jordan. They're not going anywhere.



These have been forcefully evicted already....


kingQamaR said:


> a lesson for our weak daft Muslims in the believe Biden would be better for us. there was never a real difference between trump and Biden support for the Jews , trump banned you Somalis , and others. Biden is over looking now attack on our religion and believers,



Correct...

Why would Islamaphobes come to the rescue of the Muslim Palestinians????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goritoes

CrazyZ said:


> All conservative organizations....The right wing can no longer win popular elections in the USA....that's why they degenerated to conspiracy and rioting. Their only influence currently is in the senate where low population states have as much weight as California or New York. Never have I seen in my life time Israel being openly ridiculed in the USA congress as this week. Things are changing friend.



You wanna bet? No one can do anything, my friend, mark my words. Whatever this criticism is will die down within a week of this conflict been over, and then the same people who are criticizing will be saying " Israel has the right to defend itself " and passing bills to pay them billions of dollars. You gotta give it to the Jews that they literally hold the Super Power by their nuts, without them US (President, Congress, Senate) no one can do anything.


----------



## thetutle

CrazyZ said:


> The key lessons from these conflicts are that bulk...more resources, manpower, and wealth matters (not to take away from the strategy, technology and fighting sprit of the Turks/Azeri).
> 
> This is why a regional security bloc is needed in the MENA. The region is fractured into small countries that are whipped around easily by westerners. The Arabs have taken the brunt of this so should be first to embrace regionalization...yet there leaders keep doing the exact opposite thing over and over again. I don't understand it.



the best conflict to look at is Azerbaijan. They fought Armenia.And Armenia is Israel v1.0

created by western powers as a homeland for genocided Christians. Armed amd funded by the great powers. With a powerful diaspora. It’s was a powerful regional country with great power backing before Israel was even an idea.

Armenia expanded and arrogantly killed innocents and declared “more wars for more land”.

and then they fell in utter humiliation. That’s the case study every Arab should learn from kindergarten.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

thetutle said:


> the best conflict to look at is Azerbaijan. They fought Armenia.And Armenia is Israel v1.0
> 
> created by western powers as a homeland for genocided Christians. Armed amd funded by the great powers. With a powerful diaspora. It’s was a powerful regional country with great power backing before Israel was even an idea.
> 
> Armenia expanded and arrogantly killed innocents and declared “more wars for more land”.
> 
> and then they fell in utter humiliation. That’s the case study every Arab should learn from kindergarten.


thats not the xase study for muslims!

the best case study that every muslim need to learn and understand and master is how Taliban absolutely destroyed the alliance of almost every country that exists in the world how they beat a supa powa and forced them to their knees!! Muslims not only have to learn it but also glorify it,its a modern day miracle something that muslims need in these difficult times!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PurpleButcher

camelguy said:


> Does Malala even do anything of value in her life, just another Greta Thunberg.


She is going to star in friends reunion being released on 27th May...

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> These are controlled images that are being allowed for public consumption through Israel military's censorship. They never let the more damning images or videos to be released. And even if a damning video gets out, that is when they issue reasons that deny any actions that can be attributed to the Gaza resistance.


Why can't we upload mp4 files here.


----------



## Xerxes22

#BREAKING: The IDF shot down an Iranian #UAV that was approaching the #Israeli-Jordanian border travelling towards the area of Emek HaMaayonot.
Israeli Army: We shot down a drone over the Jordan Valley today It is suspected that the drone came from Syria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394551908258312192


----------



## Trango Towers

Baghial said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394551908258312192


Ya Allah.....you know our duas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

I live in Sheikh Jarrah. For Palestinians, this is not a ‘real estate dispute’ | Lucy Garbett


The threat to our neighbours’ homes is the latest chapter in a campaign to erase the Palestinian presence in Jerusalem, says academic Lucy Garbett




www.theguardian.com





*I live in Sheikh Jarrah. For Palestinians, this is not a ‘real estate dispute’*
Lucy Garbett
*
The threat to our neighbours’ homes is the latest chapter in a long campaign to erase the Palestinian presence in Jerusalem*





Mon 17 May 2021 13.51 BST

Sheikh Jarrah today smells of dirty socks and rotting flesh. Israeli police vehicles, known as “skunk trucks”, have been spraying Palestinian homes, shops, restaurants, public spaces and cultural institutions with putrid water at high pressure. The water causes vomiting, stomach pain and skin irritation, and was originally developed by an Israeli company to repel protesters*.* The stench lasts for days on clothes, skin and homes, leading Palestinians to joke that Jerusalem all smells like shit. Protesters are also targeted in other ways. They are brutally beaten, arrested by the police, some on mounted horses, attacked by settlers and sprayed with rubber bullets.


These forms of collective punishment aim to stop the growing movement to save Sheikh Jarrah and halt the dispossession of 27 Palestinian families of their homes there. My family has lived in Jerusalem for several generations since they fled the Armenian genocide in 1915. In 1948, during the Nakba, they were expelled from their home in West Jerusalem and found refuge in the city’s eastern part. Now we live in Sheikh Jarrah and my neighbours are about to be expelled from their homes.



Every day for the past month, Palestinians from all walks of life have gathered in the neighbourhood to share iftar, the breaking of Ramadan fast, outside homes that are under threat: laughing and sharing jokes, together despite the gravity of the situation. Chants and singing start after prayers, only to be met by settlers’ taunts and police repression.

Now the neighbourhood has been transformed into a military zone. Checkpoints at every turn allow residents only into the area, blocking us off from the world. We must endure this harassment from settlers and police alike for simply living in our homes.

While Sheikh Jarrah makes the headlines, this type of harassment and settler violence is not new. Last September, on the day my grandmother passed away, my car was graffitied with “Arabs are shit”. Just two weeks ago, to celebrate Orthodox Easter, I tried to attend the annual parade held by the Syriac and Armenian communities I am part of. Along with other Palestinians, I was assaulted by police officers and prevented from entering the Old City. A few weeks later, worshippers were brutally assaulted as they prayed in al-Aqsa mosque. As Palestinians, we feel every expression of our identity is being erased and marginalised.


Israel’s discriminatory policies in Jerusalem, including planned displacement, is constant. We are discussed as a “demographic timebomb” by Israeli planners and officials. In this city, the idea of a “demographic balance” between Arabs and Jews underpins municipal planning and state actions. Since the illegal occupation of East Jerusalem in 1967, Israeli policy has focused on keeping a 70:30 ratio of Jews to Arabs in the city – later adjusted to a 60:40 ratio when authorities said this was “not attainable”. This is done in myriad ways, including settlement construction wedging in Palestinian neighbourhoods, home demolitions and revocation of residency rights.

Since 1967, an estimated 14,500 Palestinians have been stripped of their residency status. In order to obtain ID cards, Palestinian Jerusalemites have to constantly prove that Jerusalem continues to be their “centre of life”, through proof of rental agreements and bills in their name. This comes with a surprise home visit, to check you really do live in the house, and has included looking to see if toothbrushes have been used in the bathroom. If Jerusalemites leave the country or reside in the West Bank, their residency status is revoked, leaving them without official documents and unable to return home. Every five years I must present myself at the Israeli Ministry of Interior with proof of my residence in Jerusalem and provide transcripts of any course I have taken during my university studies in the UK. On each visit, we are subjected to humiliating and invasive questioning, and each time we worry they may take away our only way to remain.


There have been many attempts to portray the cases of dispossession in Jerusalem, and Sheikh Jarrah specifically, as isolated, individual incidents, painting them as “real estate disputes” that drag on for years in court. But for Palestinians, Sheikh Jarrah is simply a microcosm of life in Jerusalem. It symbolises the continuing ethnic cleansing of our land and homes. Palestinians are enduring erasure, marginalisation and displacement, and they are prevented from the basic right of returning to their original homes and properties.

A grocery store owner in Sheikh Jarrah recently told me: “Our entire lives have just been this … oppression, oppression, oppression. They won’t let us live.” Now, Palestinians everywhere are taking to the streets and demanding their right to life, a life that is free and dignified in their homeland. Sheikh Jarrah is the battle for Jerusalem. After a long experience with Israel’s regime of dispossession, we know what is at stake: our very place in the city. And as bombs drop on Gaza and demonstrations erupt all over the country, Israeli mobs with police complicity march in the streets chanting “death to Arabs”, attempting to lynch Arabs and destroy Palestinian shops and cars. Palestinians, no matter where we reside, are standing up together. Our only option is to live free, and for that to happen, Israel’s impunity must end.


Lucy Garbett is a researcher at the London School of Economics and Social Science based in Jerusalem

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2 | Angry Angry:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Trango Towers said:


> Why can't we upload mp4 files here.



I don't know bro. That is a question for the mods. @LeGenD @The Eagle @PakSword

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394545455762219015

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saddam Hussein

PurpleButcher said:


> She is going to star in friends reunion being released on 27th May...



i prefer the old milf friends actresses


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394544446461644803

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Report: Fighter jets and aircraft continued tonight 'Metro' D attack in the Gaza Strip. As part of the attack, about 65 'terrorist' targets were attacked. The attack was carried out by 62 fighter jets using about 110 accurate munitions.
'

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394558234422304768

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394558255523930112


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394561844157747207

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394562751448723456


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

The moment the occupation warplanes destroyed the home of the Al-Shawaf family in Abasan Al-Kabirah, east of Khan Yunis. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394550752211787781


----------



## Handshake

“If the olive trees knew the hands that planted them, their oil would become tears.”
~ Mahmoud Darwish

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Sad Sad:
3 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Handshake said:


> “If the olive trees knew the hands that planted them, their oil would become tears.”
> ~ Mahmoud Darwish
> View attachment 744888


May Allah have mercy. May his wrath be upon the sons of the gassed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-SaGe

German Chancellor Angela Merkel stresses "solidarity" with Israel in call with Israeli PM Benjamin Netanyahu, as death toll from Israeli strikes in besieged Gaza tops 200




When you look carefully at the photo, you see the shadows of the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
9 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Handshake

Trango Towers said:


> May Allah have mercy. May his wrath be upon the sons of the gassed



Patience my brother Patience, my heart shatters when I see these Palestinians mother's, brothers, sisters die, I feel the same pain you feel, but remember Allah is the best planner and Allah will never forgive them who do injustice, it's just a matter of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xuxu1457

sad for that

Reactions: Sad Sad:
3


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

The Spokesman for the Occupation Army: 90 rockets have been fired from the Gaza Strip since seven o'clock yesterday.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394546972762193923
p.s., it looks like the rocket attacks from Palestinian side are going down. Not sure if they run out of them or if they're reduced due to ceasefire talks, but they seem to be significantly going down.




Trango Towers said:


> May Allah have mercy. May his wrath be upon the sons of the gassed



Ameen ya Rabbul Alameen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394571579871227906

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394528519728898048

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## sammuel

~

Updates from this morning.

There has been a significant decrease in the number of rockets fired into Israel .

Could this point to a coming ceasefire ?


~

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Sana'a Mehaidli - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Sana'a the 16 year old girl did more against the Israeli terrorists than the entire GCC, we lost a teenage girl because MBS and MBZ prefer malls.

View attachment 744922

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## LimaCharlie



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394575994581929984

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LimaCharlie

there are claims by resistance fighters and certain israeli independant twitter handles that a merkava tank being transported to the horder with gaza has been hit by a rocket in ahskelon, there's also a video. I had an hour long debate with a diehard zionist israeli on reddit over this matter and by the looks of it, i won. Proved that there's no way the fuel tank of the carrier caught fire or that the tank experienced malfunctioning. Can anyone provide further info regsrding this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

These pictures document the hundreds of homes that were destroyed in the Gaza Strip as a result of the continuous raids of the occupation.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394581047120105476

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394592828160892931

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

A jewish pov on why the war start... Saying it has something to do with Palestinian internal politics lol..

Read this thread



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392444686678253569

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392446047948099587

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392446406711971841

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392446638665486338

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392446764523925506

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392446898343194624

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Titanium100

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394512889122328576

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

LimaCharlie said:


> there are claims by resistance fighters and certain israeli independant twitter handles that a merkava tank being transported to the horder with gaza has been hit by a rocket in ahskelon, there's also a video. I had an hour long debate with a diehard zionist israeli on reddit over this matter and by the looks of it, i won. Proved that there's no way the fuel tank of the carrier caught fire or that the tank experienced malfunctioning. Can anyone provide further info regsrding this?



I haven't seen much reports about this sis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394599379932258309


----------



## Titanium100

@Hassan Al-Somal have you seen anything on the gas field off Haifa's offshore waters on fire?


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

3 awesome Hamas videos.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394349518741667841

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393989532643643395

Reactions: Love Love:
6


----------



## Azadkashmir

kingQamaR said:


> a lesson for our weak daft Muslims in the believe Biden would be better for us. there was never a real difference between trump and Biden support for the Jews , trump banned you Somalis , and others. Biden is over looking now attack on our religion and believers,



uncle joe too busy feeling up kids and self confessed zionist

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

Al-Quds Brigades: The enemy admits that one of the farms was directly hit and severely damaged, and a missile fell near residential buildings in Eshkol, which caused damage to the place.
The Jerusalem Brigades: Dozens of mortar shells hit the Israeli site of Nahal Oz


----------



## Vergennes

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394614298375294977

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394613772510277637

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394614943568252929

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

China has slammed the U.S. over a potential arms sale to Israel. This comes as international calls grow for a stop to hostilities. Here's a statement from the Chinese Foreign Ministry

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Handshake said:


> “If the olive trees knew the hands that planted them, their oil would become tears.”
> ~ Mahmoud Darwish
> View attachment 744888


Their happiness is the best defiance and the best revenge.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Reported


Irony, Sarcasm etc to effect the underlying point which you failed to understand.

*Double entendre - Wikipedia*
https://en.wikipedia.org › wiki › Double_entendre



Structure[edit]. A person who is unfamiliar with the hidden or* alternative* _meaning_ of a sentence may fail to detect its innuendos, aside from observing that others ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vapnope

Get Ya Wig Split said:


> Sickening, Hamas is a terrorist organization period!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394422485219778564


And that gives Israel right to bomb civilians? What kind of twisted logic is that?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beyonder

Get Ya Wig Split said:


> Sickening, Hamas is a terrorist organization period!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394422485219778564


Hamas is Freedom Fighters, but you are a filthy racist, period.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

It looks like Israel is hell bent on flattening Gaza this time. Allah destroys these people and make them into monkeys agains.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Ahmet Pasha said:


> It looks like Israel is hell bent on flattening Gaza this time.



They will only get their own cities flatten in return.. Hamas is always gamed for a good scrap. This is there 4th war against Israel. They are not intimidated by them even an inch.. Nothing intimidates a Hamas not death itself. They are formidble in their own enclave. They are not moved by anyones bravado


----------



## koolio

Get Ya Wig Split said:


> Sickening, Hamas is a terrorist organization period!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394422485219778564



Israel is already making a mincemeat out of poor innocent Palestinians, you need to understand Palestinians have every right to defend themselves against brutal fatalities by Israelis.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Baghial

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394627529617469447

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394628341043318790

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Baghial

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394625504313896962


D-day said:


> **** of scum bag..


 WE KNOW YOUR *Hemorrhoids* ARE GIVING YOU PAIN,

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## D-day

Baghial said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394625504313896962
> WE KNOW YOUR *Hemorrhoids* ARE GIVING YOU PAIN,




What is your problem . are you supporting israel. MF


----------



## Baghial

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394632894937649154

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Mujahid Memon

Get Ya Wig Split said:


> Sickening, Hamas is a terrorist organization period!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394422485219778564

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## Baghial

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394632733654011908


Do whatever you wish. He is watchful of whatever you do" Surah Fussilat 41:40






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394630947622981637

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baghial

D-day said:


> What is your problem bastard. are you supporting israel. MF


AM TALKING THE HEMRROIDS THAT THE KIKE,S ARE HAVING NOW,
U MISUNDERSTOOD!


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

#FreePalestineNow
#ChineseEmbassyInPalestine
#OIC-SECURITY-FORCE-FOR-GAZA

It is a simple process


All the energy beyond these 3 ideas won't bring results

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Indus Pakistan said:


> Irony, Sarcasm etc to effect the underlying point which you failed to understand.
> 
> *Double entendre - Wikipedia*
> https://en.wikipedia.org › wiki › Double_entendre
> 
> 
> 
> Structure[edit]. A person who is unfamiliar with the hidden or* alternative* _meaning_ of a sentence may fail to detect its innuendos, aside from observing that others ...


"good for nothing Shia's and financed by Irani mullahs." I understand your sectarian bigotry quite well!


----------



## azbaroj

Mujahid Memon said:


> View attachment 744975


There is another thread , India stand with Israel ' , you can post these there .


----------



## Pak-Canuck

Baghial said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394632733654011908
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394630947622981637



Thats like 6-8 straight hits you can see/hear in that vid, NONE stopped by iron dome.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xuxu1457

Since the beginning of the escalation of the situation on the border with the Gaza Strip in Israel, more than 200 people were killed, and thousands of citizens were injured. At least 212 Palestinians were killed in airstrikes so far, including 61 women and 31 boys, with more than 1400 people wounded. It is the biggest conflict between Israel and Palestine since 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Pakistani Fighter said:


> Ask Hizbullah to fire a barrage on Israel then


Hizbollah has demonstrated in several occasion that Israel doesn’t scare them.It was them after the 73 war that have shown the world thatIsrael is another middle eastern army despite the support that she enjoy from the US and NATO countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pak-Canuck

Today's damages:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394560371265089536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394628307342213123

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394627182912319498

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394618061890666497

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394625281181224961

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Two Muslim Leaders discussing the situation closely 






Erdoğan, Iran's Rouhani discuss Israeli attacks against Palestine | Daily Sabah

President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan and his Iranian counterpart Hassan Rouhani on Sunday discussed Israeli attacks against Palestine in a phone call.

Erdoğan told Rouhani that Turkey has demonstrated a strong reaction against Israeli attacks and oppression, reiterating Ankara's determination to continue this stance.

The international community must give a strong and deterrent punishment to Israel, Erdoğan said adding that the Islamic community must be in a unity of discourse and action for this aim.

As Turkey's Communications Directorate stated, the two leaders also evaluated bilateral relations between Turkey and Iran.

The death toll from the Israeli attacks on the blockaded Gaza Strip rose to 181, including 31 women and 52 children, on Sunday. Despite international outrage over its deadly raids, Israel continued its attacks on Gaza overnight Saturday into Sunday. In a statement, the Palestinian Health Ministry in Gaza said 26 Palestinians, including 10 women and eight children, lost their lives in attacks carried out by Israel since midnight. The number of injured has reached 1,225.



Tensions spread from East Jerusalem to Gaza after Palestinian resistance groups there vowed to retaliate against recent Israeli assaults on Al-Aqsa Mosque and the Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood if they were not halted. Israel occupied East Jerusalem, where Al-Aqsa is located, during the 1967 Arab-Israeli war. It annexed the entire city in 1980 in a move never recognized by the international community.


----------



## tower9

Get Ya Wig Split said:


> Sickening, Hamas is a terrorist organization period!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394422485219778564


Hamas is a force of resistance. Israel is a terrorist state.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## azbaroj

monitor said:


> View attachment 744903


Impact of Hamas rocket 🚀 is not impressive. Very minimal damage, broken glasses and plasters of walls , no structural damage of buildings and towers. 
Works only when hit on a oil depot or a chemical plant . 
They need destructive and powerful missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## newb3e

azbaroj said:


> Impact of Hamas rocket 🚀 is not impressive. Very minimal damage, broken glasses and plasters of walls , no structural damage of buildings and towers.
> Works only when hit on a oil depot or a chemical plant .
> They need destructive and powerful missiles.


jews are pissing their kamkasha pants!

swined are not sleeping in peace that matters for now!


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Ceylal said:


> Hizbollah has demonstrated in several occasion that Israel doesn’t scare them.It was them after the 73 war that have shown the world thatIsrael is another middle eastern army despite the support that she enjoy from the US and NATO countries.


Yes, indeed. I read fair bit on the Hezbollah and their military capability. They sucked in IDF units and then either wiped them out or captured them - using them to pawn for their men. Israel treads very caustiously with them and that is the reason you see Israeli's placing Iran top on their list of enemies. They know that Hezbullah are a Iranian financed and trained outfit.

@Bahram Esfandiari as your countrymen. I have never been sectarian. In fact I despise them more then the zionists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

1- Palestine needs a Muslim Security force
2- Chinese Embassy in Palestine
3- Pakistan/Turkey/Iran/Saudia/Egypt Take a united stand on solution under a OIC banner


> *750 Million aid for Weapons* given to Illegal Settlers supported by USA is 100% due to Religious Fundamentalist support
The US guy is doing his fundamentalist religious duty by giving weapons to Israel

The Christian guy is doing his duty by giving weapons to Israel for Jesus (The story believed by many fundamentalist in USA)

Bill Clinton -> Money Weapon to Israel wants to go to heaven
Bush -> Money and weapon to Israel wants to go to heaven
Obama -> Money and weapon , infact 5 years of 13 billion per year support
Trump -> Money and weapon , hell I will even go stand by the wall to be 50% Jew see if feel a pinch in heart
All the way from 1990 to 2021 did the Palestinians get their own state ? Nope !!

We are dealing with a fanatical Christians in relation to Israel

If there was no* 'Jesus Angle'* in story I doubt any US person would give weapon to this country



Israel is now also hitting up vaccination areas in Palestine with aim to spread Covid in Palestinain lands so Genocide is complete


Muslim Nations need to step up the game

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

Indus Pakistan said:


> Yes, indeed. I read fair bit on the Hezbollah and their military capability. They sucked in IDF units and then either wiped them out or captured them - using them to pawn for their men. Israel treads very caustiously with them and that is the reason you see Israeli's placing Iran top on their list of enemies. They know that Hezbullah are a Iranian financed and trained outfit.
> 
> @Bahram Esfandiari as your countrymen. I have never been sectarian. In fact I despise them more then the zionists.



Unfortunately tho Israel doesn't tread cautiously with them they landed over 100k strikes unprovoked on hezbollah in the last few years and didn't even do that to Hamas ever.. They actully tread more careful with Hamas after being in war with them what is it like 4 wars since the last 13 years.. They know very well Hamas always has red-lines and will react against any provocations.. Hamas is like a honey badger that has very bad temper Israel knows them inside and out

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Champion_Usmani

Q: What will happen to Al Aqsa Mosque?

Israeli kids: it will collapse, explode and disappear.

Q: How do you feel when you met an Arab kid?

Israeli kids: I feel I want to kill them.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394489001445269506

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Titanium100 said:


> @Hassan Al-Somal have you seen anything on the gas field off Haifa's offshore waters on fire?



I've seen this report; however, Israelis were disputing it as usual and were claiming it was a controlled fire. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394358636932108288

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

God bless the Gazan's. This is only way the enemy will understand. Give it to them in their homes. All rest is just hot air.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394630947622981637

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IceCold

So death toll is risen to 13 now. What about the wounded? How many of them are serious?
Hope casualties increase manyfolds for the zionist scumbags.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

Ismail Haniyeh, head of the political bureau of Hamas, in a press statement reached Sawt al-Aqsa radio: What is happening in the West Bank is an affirmation of the vitality of our people and their ability to face challenges,
Two dead and 8 wounded in the mortar bombardment of Eshkol


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Israeli media: Suspension of train traffic between Tel Aviv and Beersheba, starting at 19:00, due to the security situation


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394654621709348864
The Palestinian Red Crescent: the Israeli occupation forces target an ambulance with live bullets at the entrance to Al-Bireh


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394654384349396993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394654027862970369


----------



## GWXP

T-SaGe said:


> German Chancellor Angela Merkel stresses "solidarity" with Israel in call with Israeli PM Benjamin Netanyahu, as death toll from Israeli strikes in besieged Gaza tops 200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you look carefully at the photo, you see the shadows of the past.


I met with Angela Merkel twice in 2015 and 2017 during the annual "*Day Of the Open Doors in the Chancellery*". It is disgusting that Merkel supported Israeli crimes...

Every year in Berlin in August there is a *"Day Of The Open Doors in the Chancellery"* (Tag Der Offenen Tur in Kanzleramt)--access is open to public and German Chancellor personally meets the crowd of visitors.

So any of you guys can come to Berlin in August during the annual* "Day Of The Open Doors" *and personaly meet Angela Merkel and tell her everything you think of her after she supported Child Murdering Israel in this criminal war against the Palestinian people....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

I regard Turkey really high BUT they didn't do s*** when Gaza Aid Fotilla is raided by Israel do not expect high from them against Israel:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394640082036998144

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Mohsin A

"Judgement day will not come until the Muslims fight the Jews. The Muslims will kill the Jews and the Jews will hide behind rocks and trees. The rocks and trees will cry out Oh Muslim, oh faithful servant of Allah, there is a Jew behind me. Come and kill him."

Their time of tyranny is coming to an end soon Inshallah!!!
They have been exposed for the cowards they are hiding behind High tech tanks, aircraft and ships. Hamas has given them back 0.01% of what they inflict on the Palestinians, and they're already squealing like swines!

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394654760414949382

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## tower9

GWXP said:


> I met with Angela Merkel twice in 2015 and 2017 during the annual "*Day Of the Open Doors in the Chancellery*". It is disgusting that Merkel supported Israeli crimes...
> 
> Every year in Berlin in August there is a *"Day Of The Open Doors in the Chancellery"* (Tag Der Offenen Tur in Kanzleramt)--access is open for public and German Chancellor personally meets the crowd of visitors.
> 
> So any of you guys can come to Berlin in August during the annual* "Day Of The Open Doors" *and personaly meet Angela Merkel and tell her everything you think of her after she supported Child Murdering Israel in this criminal war against the Palestinian people....


These politicians all know. They just won’t do anything because they are Zionist puppets.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394658473540038660


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394642329034760193

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## PurpleButcher

Two questions regarding the Palestinian strategy

1) Why did they not fire the 3500 approx missiles in a concentrated nearby area? Instead of targeting Tel Aviv and giving ample time to iron dome to calculate the trajectory and intercept, why not concentrate this entire force on a nearby town (Ashklon/ Ashdod/ BeerSheeva etc, i might have mis spelled some of the names). Imagine the damage that it could have inflicted on a small town, would have virtually made it inhabitable! Or a nearby military depot/ air base etc. 

2) Why cant the Palestinians blow up the wall erected by Israelis in Gaza with their missiles? Do they not want to? What purpose/ advantage does it serve? Just send a salvo of missiles nearby, blow up the wall and send your commandos from the breached section to Israeli mainland!

Having said that, the biggest success of Hamas has been the psychological battle! They have snatched the peace of zionists, if it prolongs, who will be the loser? Why would anyone want to live in a place where missiles are being fired daily and 10% cant be intercepted! Who would want to raise their children in such a place when European and American doors are open for you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394635688931438594

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Mohsin A said:


> Their time of tyranny is coming to an end soon Inshallah!!!


Brother everything you have written is right BUT my question to you is look around the geo-political landscape are you witnessing ANY signs of Muslims leaders waking up from deep sleep ... then who will fight who...same story repeated for Palestine over and over again.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Meengla

Dariush the Great said:


> Palestinians are making their own rockets. Design and technology have been given to them but they can not mass produce the more heavier sophisticated missile. They tend to mass produce the cheaper and most fastest rockets.



yes.
Ny times saying Palestinians using material from unexploded isrseli ordnance and from the buildings left


PurpleButcher said:


> Two questions regarding the Palestinian strategy
> 
> 1) Why did they not fire the 3500 approx missiles in a concentrated nearby area? Instead of targeting Tel Aviv and giving ample time to iron dome to calculate the trajectory and intercept, why not concentrate this entire force on a nearby town (Ashklon/ Ashdod/ BeerSheeva etc, i might have mis spelled some of the names). Imagine the damage that it could have inflicted on a small town, would have virtually made it inhabitable! Or a nearby military depot/ air base etc.
> 
> 2) Why cant the Palestinians blow up the wall erected by Israelis in Gaza with their missiles? Do they not want to? What purpose/ advantage does it serve? Just send a salvo of missiles nearby, blow up the wall and send your commandos from the breached section to Israeli mainland!
> 
> Having said that, the biggest success of Hamas has been the psychological battle! They have snatched the peace of zionists, if it prolongs, who will be the loser? Why would anyone want to live in a place where missiles are being fired daily and 10% cant be intercepted! Who would want to raise their children in such a place when European and American doors are open for you?



good points..


----------



## HAIDER

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394390186147160068


Used to read .... lolzzz

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## T-SaGe

See the map below:





Areas under the control (with its own law enforcement) of the State of Palestine are marked in red.

Not if Quds is lost; The correct definition is that Quds has been lost, invaded, and raped. Only left a puppet government and politically shattered people... If Israel wanted to take Mahmud Abbas from his house, it would take half an hour.

Gaza is the only Palestinian land that Israel couldnt occupy until the day. For this reason, there is a relentless blockade, even construction materials are not allowed to pass. It is an open-air prison covered with sea blockade, walls and land mines but the only border gate... The missiles you see fired from Gaza are belong to Another Palestine which is no one wanna see it. Unfortunately. There is a completely different reality in field. This is the saddest truth about Palestine. This is why HAMAS is demonized by western media and governments.

And these people, stuck in Gaza, are mostly poor, there are tens of thousands of families who are struggling to meet their basic needs. NO JOB, No capital, integration with the world is restricted. Vallahi, If Doomsday will come suddenly, it will be because of these oppressed people' outcrying are touch to skies. Still, muslims outside Gaza still speak according to their own political agenda. There is no ashamed. There is no taken lesson.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394664483071565832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394665919842906116

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394639652842131462

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394617282710491147

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394623456654684161

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

akramishaqkhan said:


> I just heard on some channel that Netanyahu indirectly threatened Pakistan. Is it true? Basically said there is a neighbor of India's that hates us, and we know and we will never forget. Has anyone seen that interview?


Maybe .. Pakistan foreign minister announces a state-level demonstration on coming Friday ...solidarity with Palastinian.


----------



## 925boy

Ich said:


> All want to help...
> 
> "Yemen’s Ansarullah Offers Saudi Immediate Ceasefire, Joint Fight against Israeli Enemy to Liberate Palestine"
> 
> https://english.almanar.com.lb/1343498


Iraqi PMU/resistance forces or/and Houthis will probably join this fight in the near future. 

Its all or nothing for Palestine IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ich

925boy said:


> Iraqi PMU/resistance forces or/and Houthis will probably join this fight in the near future.
> 
> Its all or nothing for Palestine IMO.



But how will they get there? Through Jordan? Egypt? Syria? Lebanon?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

Indus Pakistan said:


> the Hezbollah but those fcukers are good for nothing Shia's and financed by Irani mullahs.


this sounds the same exact way Falcon talks. pls do not be sectarian and pls stick to the topic.


Ich said:


> But how will they get there? Through Jordan? Egypt? Syria? Lebanon?


iraqis can enter syria or lebanon, and they are "within range" of bich *** IDF. EVen from Iraq....Iran has armed PMU VERY WELL, probably even better than Hezbollah...and hitting Iraq is much farther and harder for ISrael.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## newb3e

HAIDER said:


> Maybe .. Pakistan foreign minister announces a state-level demonstration on coming Friday ...solidarity with Palastinian.


so govt will do what do 5 extra tweets in solidarity! cowards dint do shit for Kashmir they wont do anything for Palastine!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## terry5



Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
2


----------



## tower9

terry5 said:


> View attachment 745004



Israel is truly a psychotic and sadistic nation that the Western Zionist media protects and pretends are defenseless angels. Never in history has evil been more portrayed as good.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Baghial

*Arab states split for first time on refusal to condemn Israel over Gaza*
Silence over bombing of occupied territory puts UAE, Bahrain, Morocco and Sudan at odds with their populations




Sudanese protesters burn Israeli flags at a rally in January against the deal between the states that has made Sudan wary of condemning Jerusalem. Photograph: Ashraf Shazly/AFP/Getty Images

Martin Chulov Middle East correspondent
Mon 17 May 2021

As Israel and Hamas have pressed closer to all-out war, a new battle for the narrative is being fought among Arab states. For the first time in the many clashes between the two foes, regional unity over who is to blame and what should be done to stop the fighting has splintered.



Are Israel and Palestine on the brink of another war?
Read more

While some states with Muslim majorities, such as Turkey and Iran, have accused Israel of incitement at the al-Aqsa mosque and committing atrocities in Gaza, other countries that had followed suit during previous flare-ups have this time been more restrained.
The relative silence has been led by states that made peace with Israel in the last year of the Trump administration and are now standard bearers of the so-called Abraham Accords.
Advertisement

The United Arab Emirates, Bahrain, Morocco and Sudan, which all recently normalised ties with Israel, now find themselves balancing their new relationships against citizens who have been vocal in their anger at Israel’s violence.
Long-time observers of Israel and Palestine say the divergent reactions to this round of fighting have put some regional powers in a difficult position with their own populations.
“It is extraordinary, in this denial position of the Emiratis in particular, that they have not uttered hardly a single criticism of what is happening in Israel and the occupied Palestinian territories,” said Chris Doyle, director of the Council for Arab-British Understanding (CAABU).
“It is sending out a signal from the Emirati leadership that we are not going to be swayed away from this burgeoning alliance with Israel, which they consider to be valuable to future plans; this includes countering Iran, Turkey and the Muslim Brotherhood groups.
“There is plenty of room to make a very supportive statement of the rights of the Palestinians, without endorsing Hamas. And they haven’t done that.”




In what appeared to be a state-backed response, the hashtag “Palestine is not my cause” circulated in the UAE, Bahrain and Kuwait over the weekend. It made little dent in region-wide support for Twitter accounts from Gaza and East Jerusalem decrying scenes of violence and the Israeli leadership.
“[These governments] are on the wrong side of public opinion in how they’re seen and received by the populations of the Arab region,” said Mohanad Hage Ali, research fellow at Carnegie Middle East Centre. “They’re trying to pursue an active foreign policy holding positions that they’ve never had before. They could be seen as synonymous with the Israeli occupation and the Israeli policy in the region. This will have an impact on not only Israel, but their new Arab allies. And this will tarnish their reputation.”
“The regimes are very nervous about Arab public opinion,” said Doyle. “These scenes of the bombing of Gaza will make the leadership seem very worried and make them wish they would end sooner rather than later.”
Coverage of the conflict has been nearly non-existent in UAE newspapers and muted in Bahrain and Saudi Arabia, which is yet to sign up to a peace deal with Israel, but has given hints that it may do so. The Israeli prime minister, Benjamin Netanyahu, visited Saudi heir, Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman, in Neom on the Red Sea coast earlier this year. Ties between the two states are deeper than ever – even without concrete moves towards a peace deal.
Riyadh’s position has placed a two-state solution at the centre of any solution – a stance long adopted by the Arab League. It has not chosen more confrontational language than the region’s smaller players. “What we’ve seen in the past is that the king and the crown prince do not necessarily see the conflict in the same way, and the king would be more inclined to be critical.
_ something else happining in spain!!!!!!!!!!!


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394565809058553856_The Spanish PM has declared a national emergency and sent troops and extra police to the Spanish enclave of Ceuta after 6,000+ migrants crossed from Morocco. Spain send troops & police to stop illegals,

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Vergennes

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394681498322804736

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1 | Angry Angry:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Vergennes said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394681498322804736


This has become standard statement before every night, I'm sure they said this about last night too


----------



## Baghial

allah is your protector

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vizier

925boy said:


> this sounds the same exact way Falcon talks. pls do not be sectarian and pls stick to the topic.
> 
> iraqis can enter syria or lebanon, and they are "within range" of bich *** IDF. EVen from Iraq....Iran has armed PMU VERY WELL, probably even better than Hezbollah...and hitting Iraq is much farther and harder for ISrael.



Exactly. If Hezbollah attacks from Labennon then it will drag whole Labennon population into israeli bombing raids and would have a backlash later. Also israel-usa wants to disarm or roll back Hezbollah weapons build up to reduce future threats. Even they can tell usa to bomb Labennon to degrade Hezbollah with the excuse of damaging ceasefire efforts if there is not a cause that stands high enough in the escalation scale to finish the previous 2006 ceasefire and enter a new war.

It doesnt mean Hezbollah, Pmu or others can't attack israel. They can make it fit into certain legal issues that noone can say anything including usa. For example Golan heights are under israeli occupation. A joint operation with Syrian military and pmu to clean out Golan from israeli occupation can be a possible future operation. Also they reserve the right to strike back at israel when israel strikes them with airplanes for example precision rounds like fateh-110 against their airbases or similar targets. Hezbollah may not claim responsibility or can claim a self defense response against its operations in Golan heights for example. putin wont be saying anything against this if he does not want to contradict his previous stance against israeli aggression. He should stay aside as he did for Azerbaijani reclaim of Karabagh region or openly say he is pro-israel.

However without air defense that needs to be transferred from Iran that would become very costly as well and Syrian Buk batteries cannot cover too much if not repositioned for a Golan operation. Even if Buk batteries are positioned they need shorad vehicles against israeli anti radar ops. Shorad vehicles(crotale variants) are small and can be transferred to Syria easily. Buk can be supplied by Syrian army and later Iran can transfer its sams. These should be planned beforehand and with an escalation ladder can be put into use within a totally legitimate framework that includes responding back against israeli aerial attacks with tactical missiles. If ceasefire is not reached and escalations continue israel would be surrounded from multiple fronts without Hezbollah initiating an attack from Labennon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Baghial

The neighborhood now reeks of the skunk water. This is the car they use to spray protesters—it’s an intense, chemically-manipulated liquid that sticks on your skin for a week if it came in direct contact. Allergic reactions to the skunks have been reported.
... WTF. SKUNK WATER??????????







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394647547579404292

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WinterFangs

korean Muslim confronts Israelis about Palestine on Omegle.


----------



## Baghial

HAS THE KIKE,S GONE BIZERK,S



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392280075165384707


----------



## tower9

Baghial said:


> *Arab states split for first time on refusal to condemn Israel over Gaza*
> Silence over bombing of occupied territory puts UAE, Bahrain, Morocco and Sudan at odds with their populations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sudanese protesters burn Israeli flags at a rally in January against the deal between the states that has made Sudan wary of condemning Jerusalem. Photograph: Ashraf Shazly/AFP/Getty Images
> 
> Martin Chulov Middle East correspondent
> Mon 17 May 2021
> 
> As Israel and Hamas have pressed closer to all-out war, a new battle for the narrative is being fought among Arab states. For the first time in the many clashes between the two foes, regional unity over who is to blame and what should be done to stop the fighting has splintered.
> 
> 
> 
> Are Israel and Palestine on the brink of another war?
> Read more
> 
> While some states with Muslim majorities, such as Turkey and Iran, have accused Israel of incitement at the al-Aqsa mosque and committing atrocities in Gaza, other countries that had followed suit during previous flare-ups have this time been more restrained.
> The relative silence has been led by states that made peace with Israel in the last year of the Trump administration and are now standard bearers of the so-called Abraham Accords.
> Advertisement
> 
> The United Arab Emirates, Bahrain, Morocco and Sudan, which all recently normalised ties with Israel, now find themselves balancing their new relationships against citizens who have been vocal in their anger at Israel’s violence.
> Long-time observers of Israel and Palestine say the divergent reactions to this round of fighting have put some regional powers in a difficult position with their own populations.
> “It is extraordinary, in this denial position of the Emiratis in particular, that they have not uttered hardly a single criticism of what is happening in Israel and the occupied Palestinian territories,” said Chris Doyle, director of the Council for Arab-British Understanding (CAABU).
> “It is sending out a signal from the Emirati leadership that we are not going to be swayed away from this burgeoning alliance with Israel, which they consider to be valuable to future plans; this includes countering Iran, Turkey and the Muslim Brotherhood groups.
> “There is plenty of room to make a very supportive statement of the rights of the Palestinians, without endorsing Hamas. And they haven’t done that.”
> 
> 
> 
> In what appeared to be a state-backed response, the hashtag “Palestine is not my cause” circulated in the UAE, Bahrain and Kuwait over the weekend. It made little dent in region-wide support for Twitter accounts from Gaza and East Jerusalem decrying scenes of violence and the Israeli leadership.
> “[These governments] are on the wrong side of public opinion in how they’re seen and received by the populations of the Arab region,” said Mohanad Hage Ali, research fellow at Carnegie Middle East Centre. “They’re trying to pursue an active foreign policy holding positions that they’ve never had before. They could be seen as synonymous with the Israeli occupation and the Israeli policy in the region. This will have an impact on not only Israel, but their new Arab allies. And this will tarnish their reputation.”
> “The regimes are very nervous about Arab public opinion,” said Doyle. “These scenes of the bombing of Gaza will make the leadership seem very worried and make them wish they would end sooner rather than later.”
> Coverage of the conflict has been nearly non-existent in UAE newspapers and muted in Bahrain and Saudi Arabia, which is yet to sign up to a peace deal with Israel, but has given hints that it may do so. The Israeli prime minister, Benjamin Netanyahu, visited Saudi heir, Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman, in Neom on the Red Sea coast earlier this year. Ties between the two states are deeper than ever – even without concrete moves towards a peace deal.
> Riyadh’s position has placed a two-state solution at the centre of any solution – a stance long adopted by the Arab League. It has not chosen more confrontational language than the region’s smaller players. “What we’ve seen in the past is that the king and the crown prince do not necessarily see the conflict in the same way, and the king would be more inclined to be critical.
> _ something else happining in spain!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394565809058553856_The Spanish PM has declared a national emergency and sent troops and extra police to the Spanish enclave of Ceuta after 6,000+ migrants crossed from Morocco. Spain send troops & police to stop illegals,



That enclave is in Africa. It is a colony. It should be part of Morocco.


Baghial said:


> HAS THE KIKE,S GONE BIZERK,S
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392280075165384707



Israel gonna Israel. Just being typical evil, sadistic, cruel bastards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujahid Memon

PurpleButcher said:


> Two questions regarding the Palestinian strategy
> 
> 1) Why did they not fire the 3500 approx missiles in a concentrated nearby area? Instead of targeting Tel Aviv and giving ample time to iron dome to calculate the trajectory and intercept, why not concentrate this entire force on a nearby town (Ashklon/ Ashdod/ BeerSheeva etc, i might have mis spelled some of the names). Imagine the damage that it could have inflicted on a small town, would have virtually made it inhabitable! Or a nearby military depot/ air base etc.
> 
> 2) Why cant the Palestinians blow up the wall erected by Israelis in Gaza with their missiles? Do they not want to? What purpose/ advantage does it serve? Just send a salvo of missiles nearby, blow up the wall and send your commandos from the breached section to Israeli mainland!


Because a militia can't fight a full scale conventional war against a powerful military. Hamas deliberately wants to keep the Israeli casualties extremely low otherwise the results will be devastating for Palestinians


PurpleButcher said:


> Having said that, the biggest success of Hamas has been the psychological battle! They have snatched the peace of zionists, if it prolongs, who will be the loser? Why would anyone want to live in a place where missiles are being fired daily and 10% cant be intercepted! Who would want to raise their children in such a place when European and American doors are open for you?


of course it is the strategy

Also note the economic losses for israel in countering a dirt cheap pipe rocket with a sophisticated missile worth thousands of dollars


----------



## terry5

‘Every day there is bombing’: Israel airstrikes hitting affluent heart of Gaza


Areas that have escaped worst of bombing in previous conflicts are bearing brunt this time around




www.theguardian.com






*Israel airstrikes hitting affluent heart of Gaza*

*Areas that have escaped worst of bombing in previous conflicts are bearing brunt this time around*






Hazem Balousha in Gaza City and Peter Beaumont
Tue 18 May 2021 16.43 BST

For the residents of the central neighbourhoods of Gaza City the last nine days have been unusually brutal.

The affluent heart of Gaza’s Palestinian society, in past conflicts areas like Tal al-Hawa and al-Rimal have been less heavily hit by the periodic wars between Israel and Hamas that have shaken the coastal strip since 2008.


All that, however, has changed in the latest round of conflict.

In the apartment blocks and houses from where Gaza’s professionals and businesspeople watched the worst of the bombing in past wars from their windows, the conflict has been brought home in recent days.

Over the weekend, Israeli strikes hit at the heart of al-Rimal, killing 42 people alone in Wehda Street, the thoroughfare that runs from close to the Shifa hospital and cuts through the heart of the district.

Another controversial strike, brought down the Jalaa Tower, home to the offices of Associated Press and Al Jazeera.

On Tuesday morning an Israeli military spokesperson Hidai Zilberman said al-Rimal district would be the focus of strikes again and would continue to be attacked throughout the day.

Most of the professionals who live in the more affluent areas have not had to flee to a UN-run shelter. Instead, in the past, they have received relatives from locations further out.

“Al-Rimal is the backbone of Gaza City,” said Taghreed Al-Omari, 38, who lives in a three-story building with her husband’s siblings and their children.

“It’s the most beautiful place in Gaza City. At this time of year it’s usually full of people for the Eid holidays and beyond. But now it is empty, full of rubble and sadness.





A collapsed building in al-Rimal after Israeli airstrikes. Photograph: Anadolu Agency/Getty Images
“Now every day there is bombing in our area and there is a building that collapses. Most of the windows of the house are smashed, we replaced it with plastic temporarily and there are cracks in the walls of the house.



“I used to check on my friends in other areas of the Gaza Strip. This war I am receiving calls to check on us. In similar periods of conflict in the past my husband’s relatives would come to our house to escape from their homes in different areas of the Gaza Strip. This time no one came to our house because the bombing is bombing closer to us than them.
“Usually people in the border areas, most of them go to UNRWA [United Nations relief and works agency for Palestine refugees] schools as shelter. We have never gone through that experience. And if our house is targeted, we will go to the house of our relatives or friends.
Far removed from the narrow lanes of the crowded refugee camps like neighbouring al-Shati, where Hamas was born, those who live in these areas are the minority able to afford to socialise and dine at the Gaza Strip’s restaurants and hotels, buy solar panels when electricity is in short supply, and survive most easily its economic, security and social vicissitudes.
Made up of Gaza’s university professors, doctors, civil servants and businesspeople, they are a class, sometimes apart and often more secular, that historically has tended towards being more critical of Hamas.
All of which raises the question why areas like al-Rimal have been hit so hard.

While the Israel Defence Forces have talked about Gaza City as a whole being Hamas’s “nerve centre”, and say they are targeting Hamas assets and senior leaders hidden among the civilian population, including claims of a massive buried tunnel network, some Palestinians in Gaza believe the areas are being attacked precisely because they are more wealthy.

Mkhaimar Abusada, professor of political science at Al-Azhar University in Gaza and a well-known analyst, has also noticed the middle class being hit far harder than in previous conflicts.

“It’s clear that there is pressure being exerted on Gaza’s middle class by bombing the al-Rimal area more heavily. Forty two people were killed on Wehda Street, which constitutes about a quarter of those killed during the war.”

A former Knesset member, Chaim Yelin, had suggested in 2018 that destroying al-Rimal, the main centre of the Gazan economy, would mean “the elites will not have a place to return”.

But if it is a tactic to push an influential section of Palestinian society by bringing the war home to them and push Hamas to stop firing rockets, Abusada is not convinced it will necessarily be effective.


“It seems that there is an understanding being suggested in recent days: stop firing rockets towards Tel Aviv in exchange we’ll stop the bombing the towers in Gaza.

“But I don’t think that pressure on Gaza’s middle class will push people to demand Hamas to stop firing rockets.

“Because there is no real economy in Gaza in the actual sense. Gaza is not Beirut, it is not Cairo, and it is not Amman. The Arab countries have something to lose, while Gaza has nothing to lose.”

For Muhammad Al-Mashlakhoun, 42, a father of four works who for a non-governmental organisation and lives in an apartment on the fifth floor of a 10 storey residential building in the middle of al-Rimal, the last week and a half have been harrowing.

“This war seems more cruel here than other previous wars,” he told the Guardian, describing his experience of the current fighting.

“I’ve lived in Gaza all my life. Previous wars [in 2008, 2012 and 2014] were fought much more in the border areas, but this time I don’t know why, there have been deliberate strikes in the centre of Gaza City.

“There is bombing in many areas in the Gaza Strip, but these areas haven’t seen what has happened in al-Rimal and the centre of Gaza City this time.



“Many buildings neighbouring ours were hit. Government headquarters and towers were bombed, including Shorooq Tower, which is 100 metres away from my home, as well as the Jalaa Tower, where AJ [Al Jazeera] and the Associated Press are located.

“And there was the Al-Jawhara tower, which is less than 500 metres from my house.

“What should I do? I don’t know. Should I go to areas farther from the Gaza City centre? There is no safe place in the entire Gaza Strip.”


----------



## HAIDER

They bomb the whole of Gaza then get money from the UN and US taxpayer to rebuild ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

Al Qassam brigades release video of rocket attack against Eshkol using Q20 rockets


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394697465194942467

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394681826590044161

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1 | Angry Angry:
3


----------



## Baghial

_sarcastic but to the point, 
ps, mod,s , pls dont ban me again!_









Umer Shareef

@UmerShareefpk


فی الحال تو ملتان تک پہنچے ہیں جہاں کامیابی کے ساتھ جاوید ہاشمی کا گھر گرا دیا ہے۔ انشاء اللہ ایک دن یروشلم تک بھی پہنچ ہی جائیں گے۔

















Umer Shareef

@UmerShareefpk


خانہ کعبہ کا دروازہ تو کئی لیڈران کے لئے کھلتا رہا ہے ، مگر اصل مرد کا بچہ وہ ہو گا جو بیت المقدس کا دروازہ کھلوائے گا۔
Translated from Urdu by
The door of the Ka'bah has been open to many leaders, but the real man's child will be the one who will open the door to the Temple.


----------



## terry5

Trending in the Jewish community










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393899639842148356
#NoToRocketsYesToPeace


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393860626414505984

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Peace be there

My heart goes out for the Palestinians who got martyred because of unnecessary tussle between IDF & Hamas. There should be discussion and only discussions only to give Palestinians their rights to coexist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

vizier said:


> Exactly. If Hezbollah attacks from Labennon then it will drag whole Labennon population into israeli bombing raids and would have a backlash later. Also israel-usa wants to disarm or roll back Hezbollah weapons build up to reduce future threats. Even they can tell usa to bomb Labennon to degrade Hezbollah with the excuse of damaging ceasefire efforts if there is not a cause that stands high enough in the escalation scale to finish the previous 2006 ceasefire and enter a new war.
> 
> It doesnt mean Hezbollah, Pmu or others can't attack israel. They can make it fit into certain legal issues that noone can say anything including usa. For example Golan heights are under israeli occupation. A joint operation with Syrian military and pmu to clean out Golan from israeli occupation can be a possible future operation. Also they reserve the right to strike back at israel when israel strikes them with airplanes for example precision rounds like fateh-110 against their airbases or similar targets. Hezbollah may not claim responsibility or can claim a self defense response against its operations in Golan heights for example. putin wont be saying anything against this if he does not want to contradict his previous stance against israeli aggression. He should stay aside as he did for Azerbaijani reclaim of Karabagh region or openly say he is pro-israel.
> 
> However without air defense that needs to be transferred from Iran that would become very costly as well and Syrian Buk batteries cannot cover too much if not repositioned for a Golan operation. Even if Buk batteries are positioned they need shorad vehicles against israeli anti radar ops. Shorad vehicles(crotale variants) are small and can be transferred to Syria easily. Buk can be supplied by Syrian army and later Iran can transfer its sams. These should be planned beforehand and with an escalation ladder can be put into use within a totally legitimate framework that includes responding back against israeli aerial attacks with tactical missiles. If ceasefire is not reached and escalations continue israel would be surrounded from multiple fronts without Hezbollah initiating an attack from Labennon.



What if any of Israel's adversary who joins this war focuses on taking out Israel's airbases? Israel (Occupied Palestine), being a small country, doesn't have big mountains or hardened areas, as far as I can see, that can withstand powerful ballistic or cruise missiles. They're just being too lucky that Palestinians in Gaza don't have the kind of powerful weapons that can take out those air bases. So my question is, if a powerful adversary deploys such a powerful assault and take out those airbases, shouldn't Israel be brought to its knees? They don't have an aircraft carrier, so once those airbases are taken out, those fighter jets would've been useless. 

They still have the Jericho missile; but that itself can be deterred as well if an adversary, with tens of thousands of powerful ballistic and cruise missiles, just focusing on taking them out. 

Another thing that I can see, Israelis don't look to be the kind of people who could put up with a prolonged war that can cause huge devastation. So any powerful adversary can really turn the tables on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

Peace be there said:


> My heart goes out for the Palestinians who got martyred because of unnecessary tussle between IDF & Hamas. There should be discussion and only discussions only to give Palestinians their rights to coexist.


Let me try to simplify this for you

You want the lions to sit on the table with the hyenas (Israelis) that is and discuss terms. 


Till the whole of Palestine was fighting the jews never dared. 

Since fatah went the Mandela way they lost control of the entire west Bank. 

The only reason the jews have this facade of a freedom to sell the world that they gave to gaza because they couldn't control hamas and the gazans we see this Bi yearly conflict. 


If hamas and gaza today decides to lay arms, see how it starts to shrink tomorrow from where it is already. Under the guises of one excuse or another.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394715114977337344

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingQamaR

I blame the gulf states monarchs for our big losses of al Aqsa masjid and believers. can these useless fckers not stop there oil production to boaster moral and resistance instead of helping Jews and west to humiliate us all. fck UN and stop with useless words of condemnation don’t change anything

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vizier

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> What if any of Israel's adversary who joins this war focuses on taking out Israel's airbases? Israel (Occupied Palestine), being a small country, doesn't have big mountains or hardened areas, as far as I can see, that can withstand powerful ballistic or cruise missiles. They're just being too lucky that Palestinians in Gaza don't have the kind of powerful weapons that can take out those air bases. So my question is, if a powerful adversary deploys such a powerful assault and take out those airbases, shouldn't Israel be brought to its knees? They don't have an aircraft carrier, so once those airbases are taken out, those fighter jets would've been useless.
> 
> They still have the Jericho missile; but that itself can be deterred as well if an adversary, with tens of thousands of powerful ballistic and cruise missiles, just focusing on taking them out.
> 
> Another thing that I can see, Israelis don't look to be the kind of people who could put up with a prolonged war that can cause huge devastation. So any powerful adversary can really turn the tables on them.



Yes but if it is done by Hezbollah for example from Labennon without a pretext then israel will call usa to join the fight or similar which would be pretty stupid. A legitimate excuse like taking back Golan heights under Un conventions would be a suitable operation. Any airstrike can be countered with Buk batteries(israeli af needs to enter inside airspace to hit continiously moving targets with optical-laser guided bombs, its usual long range attacks work only for static targets like against buildings and radar sites) and shorads(crotales etc.) transferred from Iran can protect mostly static Buk batteries. Hezbollah and other groups can respond with tactical bms like fateh-110 against airbases after each israeli strike as a legitimate self defense response to degrade israeli air capability which would cripple their anti-Palestinian operations as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394715727022759943

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Adecypher

There is some truth to this guys analysis on Pakistani youtubers on this conflict:






Mature discussion on the conflict ... Allah reham karey muslim Ummah pe ... bohat nifaaq hey ...


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394723078287077386

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Vergennes

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394725354242297859

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394702932789006339


----------



## Baghial

Instant News Alerts

@InstaNewsAlerts


Israeli media reporting an Egyptian proposal for ceasefire starting 6am on Thursday, Hamas agrees.


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394533375201918977

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> 1- Palestine needs a Muslim Security force
> 2- Chinese Embassy in Palestine
> 3- Pakistan/Turkey/Iran/Saudia/Egypt Take a united stand on solution under a OIC banner
> 
> 
> > *750 Million aid for Weapons* given to Illegal Settlers supported by USA is 100% due to Religious Fundamentalist support
> The US guy is doing his fundamentalist religious duty by giving weapons to Israel
> 
> The Christian guy is doing his duty by giving weapons to Israel for Jesus (The story believed by many fundamentalist in USA)
> 
> Bill Clinton -> Money Weapon to Israel wants to go to heaven
> Bush -> Money and weapon to Israel wants to go to heaven
> Obama -> Money and weapon , infact 5 years of 13 billion per year support
> Trump -> Money and weapon , hell I will even go stand by the wall to be 50% Jew see if feel a pinch in heart
> All the way from 1990 to 2021 did the Palestinians get their own state ? Nope !!
> 
> We are dealing with a fanatical Christians in relation to Israel
> 
> If there was no* 'Jesus Angle'* in story I doubt any US person would give weapon to this country
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is now also hitting up vaccination areas in Palestine with aim to spread Covid in Palestinain lands so Genocide is complete
> 
> 
> Muslim Nations need to step up the game



Forget Saudi and Egypt.


Baghial said:


> *Arab states split for first time on refusal to condemn Israel over Gaza*
> Silence over bombing of occupied territory puts UAE, Bahrain, Morocco and Sudan at odds with their populations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sudanese protesters burn Israeli flags at a rally in January against the deal between the states that has made Sudan wary of condemning Jerusalem. Photograph: Ashraf Shazly/AFP/Getty Images
> 
> Martin Chulov Middle East correspondent
> Mon 17 May 2021
> 
> As Israel and Hamas have pressed closer to all-out war, a new battle for the narrative is being fought among Arab states. For the first time in the many clashes between the two foes, regional unity over who is to blame and what should be done to stop the fighting has splintered.
> 
> 
> 
> Are Israel and Palestine on the brink of another war?
> Read more
> 
> While some states with Muslim majorities, such as Turkey and Iran, have accused Israel of incitement at the al-Aqsa mosque and committing atrocities in Gaza, other countries that had followed suit during previous flare-ups have this time been more restrained.
> The relative silence has been led by states that made peace with Israel in the last year of the Trump administration and are now standard bearers of the so-called Abraham Accords.
> Advertisement
> 
> The United Arab Emirates, Bahrain, Morocco and Sudan, which all recently normalised ties with Israel, now find themselves balancing their new relationships against citizens who have been vocal in their anger at Israel’s violence.
> Long-time observers of Israel and Palestine say the divergent reactions to this round of fighting have put some regional powers in a difficult position with their own populations.
> “It is extraordinary, in this denial position of the Emiratis in particular, that they have not uttered hardly a single criticism of what is happening in Israel and the occupied Palestinian territories,” said Chris Doyle, director of the Council for Arab-British Understanding (CAABU).
> “It is sending out a signal from the Emirati leadership that we are not going to be swayed away from this burgeoning alliance with Israel, which they consider to be valuable to future plans; this includes countering Iran, Turkey and the Muslim Brotherhood groups.
> “There is plenty of room to make a very supportive statement of the rights of the Palestinians, without endorsing Hamas. And they haven’t done that.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what appeared to be a state-backed response, the hashtag “Palestine is not my cause” circulated in the UAE, Bahrain and Kuwait over the weekend. It made little dent in region-wide support for Twitter accounts from Gaza and East Jerusalem decrying scenes of violence and the Israeli leadership.
> “[These governments] are on the wrong side of public opinion in how they’re seen and received by the populations of the Arab region,” said Mohanad Hage Ali, research fellow at Carnegie Middle East Centre. “They’re trying to pursue an active foreign policy holding positions that they’ve never had before. They could be seen as synonymous with the Israeli occupation and the Israeli policy in the region. This will have an impact on not only Israel, but their new Arab allies. And this will tarnish their reputation.”
> “The regimes are very nervous about Arab public opinion,” said Doyle. “These scenes of the bombing of Gaza will make the leadership seem very worried and make them wish they would end sooner rather than later.”
> Coverage of the conflict has been nearly non-existent in UAE newspapers and muted in Bahrain and Saudi Arabia, which is yet to sign up to a peace deal with Israel, but has given hints that it may do so. The Israeli prime minister, Benjamin Netanyahu, visited Saudi heir, Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman, in Neom on the Red Sea coast earlier this year. Ties between the two states are deeper than ever – even without concrete moves towards a peace deal.
> Riyadh’s position has placed a two-state solution at the centre of any solution – a stance long adopted by the Arab League. It has not chosen more confrontational language than the region’s smaller players. “What we’ve seen in the past is that the king and the crown prince do not necessarily see the conflict in the same way, and the king would be more inclined to be critical.
> _ something else happining in spain!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394565809058553856_The Spanish PM has declared a national emergency and sent troops and extra police to the Spanish enclave of Ceuta after 6,000+ migrants crossed from Morocco. Spain send troops & police to stop illegals,


This is Morocco not Spain


----------



## Azadkashmir

they called him mad man some even called mad dog but he was right.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394728290997395467

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394730554713690121

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

The only casualty that the Israeli government announces is those of foreign workers. They wouldn't let anyone else know the death of their fellow Israelis because, according to them, that would provide a propaganda victory to the Palestinian resistance. Only the death of the foreign workers is announced! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394735314531340288

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

according to an Israel source.. getting five year of peace would be sufficient after the latest ceasefire.. also. Biden is under a lot of pressure to try to reign in Israel..
No ceasefire.. I’d say open other fronts and take this to a logical permanent just solution for all parties..
Otherwise back to the same in few years.. while Israel grabbing land

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adecypher

Meengla said:


> while Israel grabbing land


Sir, not just grabbing land the same repeated killings (Qatl e Aam) of majority defenseless Palestinians ... and with all this going on ALL muslims countries are still looking for a "non-kinetic solution" (i.e. non-military) solution to this massacre.

The muslim leaders (shameless) are NOT realizing that with these attitude of their a "sense of hopelessness" and defeat spread across the muslim world and it is by design so the mulsim population of the world understand that NO ONE will come to defend them ...


----------



## Get Ya Wig Split

Vapnope said:


> And that gives Israel right to bomb civilians? What kind of twisted logic is that?




Hamas is also bombing civilians f*ck you talking about?


----------



## scimitar19

Get Ya Wig Split said:


> Hamas is also bombing civilians f*ck you talking about?


Tell to Biden administration to lift blockade from Ghaza and allow import of hi tech precision guided weapons and I guarantee they will only start bombing soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Get Ya Wig Split said:


> Hamas is also bombing civilians f*ck you talking about?



Typical American who is just repeating the talking points of his Zionist masters. The Palestinian resistance only responds to Israeli violations, dumbo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Baghial

Adecypher said:


> Sir, not just grabbing land the same repeated killings (Qatl e Aam) of majority defenseless Palestinians ... and with all this going on ALL muslims countries are still looking for a "non-kinetic solution" (i.e. non-military) solution to this massacre.
> 
> The muslim leaders (shameless) are NOT realizing that with these attitude of their a "sense of hopelessness" and defeat spread across the muslim world and it is by design so the mulsim population of the world understand that NO ONE will come to defend them ...


Lawn successfully mowed. Now what, just reset the clock and start the cycle all over again? I don't have an easy answer but doesn't the "mow the lawn" doctrine just guarantee a neverending cycle of war?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Meengla said:


> according to an Israel source.. getting five year of peace would be sufficient after the latest ceasefire.. also. Biden is under a lot of pressure to try to reign in Israel..
> No ceasefire.. I’d say open other fronts and take this to a logical permanent just solution for all parties..
> Otherwise back to the same in few years.. while Israel grabbing land



Brother, in every war, the Palestinian resistance in Gaza introduces more surprises. We first need to understand one simple fact: There will never be a permanent solution to this conflict until the return of Prophet Issa (peace be upon him). However, 5-year or more time will allow the resistance to improve from where they're now.

Hopefully, they'll develop more powerful weapons and solution to the completely-missing air defense systems. Their drone, naval, air defense capability, and jamming skills should improve; and they should be able to deliver powerful blows than they've done so far in the next conflict.

In this conflict, despite the high economic and human toll, the resistance has soundly won if the war comes to conclusion now. Just look at where they concentrate their attacks in the first few days of this conflict: Dimona Nuclear plant, offshore, gas plants, power and chemical facilities, military bases, railways, civilian airports, seaports, and also other critical economic lifelines for the Israelis.

Most importantly, the flaws of the Iron Dome has been exposed, and the resistance has imposed an air blockade where no civilian airline could fly in and out.

Furthermore, the Israeli military and politicians couldn't muster the courage to carry out a ground invasion of Gaza. This is a lesson from the 2014 war.

The resulting conclusion of this conflict will be Israel will no longer have the free reign to constantly violate the sanctity of Masjid Al-Aqsa, and can't just evict Palestinians from their homes without considering the consequences of such actions. Before this conflict, they had a free reign in the West Bank. From this point, they know what awaits them if they continue carrying out their constant violations and land seizures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## azbaroj

Azadkashmir said:


> they called him mad man some even called mad dog but he was right.


His only wrong was to take and believe westerns as his friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Baghial said:


> Lawn successfully mowed. Now what, just reset the clock and start the cycle all over again? I don't have an easy answer but doesn't the "mow the lawn" doctrine just guarantee a neverending cycle of war?


Where this doctrine originated from?


----------



## Pak-Canuck

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394748578464210950

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394748970988183561
Israel is in a huge mess right now, be careful with the media narratives, they may now play the sympathy card and accuse Hamas of "breaking and violating" ceasefire agreements and then use the pretext to commit more atrocities

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## terry5



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Trango Towers

Get Ya Wig Split said:


> Hamas is also bombing civilians f*ck you talking about?


There are no civilians in Israel...even their kids get military training. Educate yourself and then get a megaphone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## White Lion

Any development on Lebanon front

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak-Canuck

5 hours of continuous rocket fire today, and more rockets were fired today than on any previous days of the conflict. This shows you Israel is achieving nothing except the mass killing of civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Pak-Canuck

Another one just now, non-stop


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394762761746489353

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394763398232039432

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## tower9

Get Ya Wig Split said:


> Hamas is also bombing civilians f*ck you talking about?


So israel should have the green light to keep evicting Palestinians and grabbing more land? The green light to keep walking them into open concentration camps? To keep shooting their kids and attacking their holy sites? Because that was happening way before hamas was firing rockets. If you didn’t know this then just consider that you’re being lied to. Netanyahu instigated these hostilities, you blaming the Palestinians is like blaming an abused wife for striking back at their psychotic abusive husband.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pak-Canuck

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394759206209822720

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Pak-Canuck said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394759206209822720











France circulating draft of Security Council resolution calling for ceasefire


Biden will have to issue first UN veto if US to continue blocking efforts by top international panel * Rocket fire renews after 3 hour lull * Israel advances to Eurovision final




www.timesofisrael.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Pak-Canuck said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394759206209822720


May Allah make their targets sure

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pak-Canuck

Trango Towers said:


> May Allah make their targets sure



I think maybe that just happened 😁


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394764752451260426

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Trango Towers

Pak-Canuck said:


> I think maybe that just happened 😁
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394764752451260426


Its only time before they get the tech to attach tv guidance and what's iron dome like with targets that change trajectory.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394378888285937665

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Trango Towers said:


> May Allah make their targets sure


Biden set to down support for Israel 








AP source: US encouraging Israel to wind down Gaza offensive


WASHINGTON (AP) — President Joe Biden and administration officials have encouraged Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and other top Israeli officials to wind down the bombardment of Gaza, a person with knowledge of the discussions said Tuesday, as the Israeli and Palestinian death tolls mounted...




apnews.com






Trango Towers said:


> Its only time before they get the tech to attach tv guidance and what's iron dome like with targets that change trajectory.


Iron Dome is useless against such missiles. It only works against home made Hamas rockets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

6 IsraHelli airbases got hit. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394759730866925568

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> 6 IsraHelli airbases got hit.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394759730866925568


Hit? Evidence?


----------



## Respect4Respect01

*Israel-Gaza: Why is the region blurry on Google Maps?*
*By Christopher Giles & Jack Goodman*
BBC Reality Check

Published1 day ago
Share
Related Topics

Reality Check





IMAGE COPYRIGHTGOOGLE
image captionImages of Gaza on Google Earth are of poor resolution
*Why is Gaza, one of the most densely populated places in the world, blurry on Google Maps?*
It's an issue that has been highlighted by researchers using open-source, publicly available information - including mapping data - to locate attacks and document the destruction.
In fact, much of both Israel and the Palestinian territories appear on Google Earth as low-resolution satellite imagery, even though higher-quality images are available from satellite companies.
It's barely possible to see the cars in Gaza City.
Compare that with Pyongyang, the secretive capital of North Korea, where the cars are sharply defined and it's possible to make out individual people.



IMAGE COPYRIGHTGOOGLE
image captionGoogle Earth image of Gaza on the left, and on the right the most recently available image of Pyongyang, North Korea.
*Why is satellite imagery important?*
It has become a vital element in the reporting of conflict, but there are also concerns the availability of detailed images can compromise security.

In the latest Middle East confrontation, investigators are looking to corroborate the locations of missile fire and targeted buildings in Gaza and Israel, using satellites.
"The fact that we don't get high-resolution satellite images from Israel and Palestinian territories sets us back," says Samir, an open-source investigator.
However, on Google Earth, the most widely used image platform, the most recent imagery for Gaza is of low resolution and therefore blurry.
"The most recent Google Earth image is from 2016 and looks like trash. I zoomed in on some random rural area of Syria and it has had 20+ images taken since that time, in very high resolution," tweeted Aric Toler, a journalist for Bellingcat.
Google says its aim is to "keep densely populated places refreshed on a regular basis" but this hasn't been the case with Gaza.
*Are high-resolution images available?*
Until last year, the US government restricted the quality of satellite images that American companies were permitted to provide on a commercial basis.

The Kyl-Bingaman Amendment (KBA) had been introduced in 1997 to address Israeli security concerns.
Although the ruling only referred to Israel, it was also applied the restriction to images of the Palestinian territories.
The KBA limited image quality so that an object the size of a car was just about visible as a highly blurred image, but anything smaller would be very difficult to identify.
"We [Israel] would always prefer to be photographed at the lowest resolution possible", said Amnon Harari, head of space programmes at Israel's Defence Ministry last year, reported by Reuters.
"It's always preferable to be seen blurred, rather than precisely."
It's not uncommon that sites such as military bases have been blurred - but the KBA was the only case of such a wide area being subject to such a restriction.

However, once non-US providers, such as French company Airbus, were able to supply these images at a higher resolution, the US came under increasing pressure to end its restrictions.
In July 2020, the KBA was dropped, and now the US government allows American companies to provide far higher-quality images of the region (so that objects the size of a person can be readily picked out).
"The initial motivation was scientific," says Michael Fradley, an archaeologist at the University of Oxford and one of the academics who successfully campaigned for the amendment to be changed.
"We needed access to high resolution over the Occupied Palestinian Territories comparable to what we use over other parts of the region."
*So why is Gaza still blurry?*
The BBC spoke to Google and Apple (whose mapping apps also show satellite images).
Apple said it was working to update its maps soon to a higher resolution.
Google told us that its images come from a range of providers and it considers "opportunities to refresh [its] satellite imagery as higher-resolution imagery becomes available". But it added that it had "no plans to share at this time".



IMAGE COPYRIGHTGOOGLE AND MAXAR
image captionLeft: The current Google Earth image of Hanadi tower in Gaza; right: a high-resolution satellite image showing the tower destroyed
"Considering the importance of current events, I see no reason why commercial imagery of this area should continue to be deliberately degraded," said Nick Waters, an open-source investigator for Bellingcat on Twitter.
*Who actually takes the images?*
Public mapping platforms, such as Google Earth and Apple Maps, rely on companies that own satellites to supply imagery.
Maxar and Planet Labs, two of the largest, are now making available high-resolution images of Israel and Gaza.
These much higher quality pictures can reveal detail down to half a metre or less.
"As a result of recent changes to US regulations, the imagery of Israel and Gaza is being provided at 40cm resolution," Maxar said in a statement.
Planet Labs confirmed to the BBC it supplies imagery at 50cm resolution.
Open-source investigators, however, rely heavily on the free-to-use mapping software and don't often have direct access to these high-resolution images.
*What else can high-resolution imagery reveal?*
Satellite imagery is used for many purposes, including tracking deforestation and forest fires, as well as investigating human rights abuses around the world.
Researchers at Human Rights Watch teamed up with satellite providers Planet Labs in 2017 to show the destruction of Rohingya villages by the military in Myanmar.



IMAGE COPYRIGHT2017DIGITALGLOBE
image captionSatellite imagery from Myanmar revealed the destruction of Rohingya villages
The imagery enabled them to map the extent of damage to more than 200 villages in the area, by comparing 40cm-resolution satellite imagery of these areas from before and after.
The evidence appeared to corroborate claims from Rohingya, who had fled Myanmar to neighbouring Bangladesh, that their homes had been targeted by the military.
Satellite imagery has also been vital in tracking what's been happening in the Xinjiang region of China, including the network of "re-education" centres set up there for the Uyghurs.

China's hidden camps




IMAGE COPYRIGHT2019 MAXAR TECHNOLOGIES
image captionA 2019 satellite image of a re-education camp in the Hotan area of Xinjiang, China
The information has helped to show where these facilities have been built, and high-resolution images have also given an idea of their size and particular features.









Israel-Gaza: Why is the region blurry on Google Maps?


High-resolution images of Israel and Gaza are available, so why not via public mapping tools?



www.bbc.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## White Lion

Norwegian said:


> Hit? Evidence?


The only evidence would be if Airstrikes are less in the next 24 hrs


----------



## Pak-Canuck

Norwegian said:


> Hit? Evidence?



No Israeli civilians near those bases so prob no video. But the fact that there was another gag order in their media immediately after that (I posted the pic of that tweet earlier) and the fact over the last 9 days that NONE of the literally 100's of videos shown on this thread showing damages in Israel making it to any of the mainstream media, and the fact that only Hamas's claims have been credible so far (in that how each day they are going to launch something worse) I'd believe their claims versus the other.

Hopefully some compelling evidence does show up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Titanium100



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394772725001031687

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394775221928878083

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Note: the targeted Palmakhim air base serves as a rocket launch site for the Arrow missile. It’s israel's primary spaceport.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394772834623410178

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Note: the targeted Palmakhim air base serves as a rocket launch site for the Arrow missile. It’s israel's primary spaceport.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394772834623410178


Thus is the 1st time. The nazi airforce is under attack. God bless drones

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shah_G

The Zionists are indoctrinated with this kinda mentality from young age. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394768229973757955

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
3


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394648115559415810

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2 | Angry Angry:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

Shah_G said:


> The Zionists are indoctrinated with this kinda mentality from young age.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394768229973757955


Its ok....the quran tells us they will be the most arrogant. They are just showing us the quran is true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Adecypher

*Man bids farewell to his wife after she was killed by Israeli strikes




*
*While in UAE:*







https://www.smh.com.au/world/middle...as-a-tourist-destination-20210517-p57sgp.html

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394763398232039432

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394780855885877250

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394642820955258883
THIS TIME - Israel must be taught a LESSON

*A NEW NORMAL MUST BE ESTABLISHED BY HAMAS*

CEASEFIRE without any significant guarantee is *USELESS/TRAP*

THIS LAND GRABBING BY ISRAEL MUST STOP NOW

*ILLEGAL SETTLEMENTS SHOULD BE BLOWN UP*

All those rockets fired by Hamas recently - even if they were little more powerful and accurate - The scenes in Israel would be completely different.

I think we all can sense that ISRAEL is panicking 

Front from Lebanon will be icing on cake. Hezbullah should do little *warm up. *

Once finished with Hamas - Israel will move to crush Hezbullah

*Loss of Palestinian lives shouldn't go in vain.*

May Allah be with innocents. Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## islamrules2020

Champion_Usmani said:


> Q: What will happen to Al Aqsa Mosque?
> 
> Israeli kids: it will collapse, explode and disappear.
> 
> Q: How do you feel when you met an Arab kid?
> 
> Israeli kids: I feel I want to kill them.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394489001445269506


I always knew the day would come when Arabs will perish at the hand of one of this lil crazy terrorists whom will be put in few years in charge of the nuclear button.
That explains why the hadit speaks of few Arabs in the last days ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PakFactor

islamrules2020 said:


> I always knew the day would come when Arabs will perish at the hand of one of this lil crazy terrorists whom will be put in few years in charge of the nuclear button.
> That explains why the hadit speaks of few Arabs in the last days ...



That hadith pains me to see it will happen. But it does make sense why Quran says Jews will be wiped out and I believe it might be due to this as retribution.

But interestingly no hadith makes this sort of statement in regards to non-Arab Muslims. I wonder if we'll develop more nukes and stuff to protect ourselves or something. Allah knows.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394780855885877250
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394642820955258883
> THIS TIME - Israel must be taught a LESSON
> 
> *A NEW NORMAL MUST BE ESTABLISHED BY HAMAS*
> 
> CEASEFIRE without any significant guarantee is *USELESS/TRAP*
> 
> THIS LAND GRABBING BY ISRAEL MUST STOP NOW
> 
> *ILLEGAL SETTLEMENTS SHOULD BE BLOWN UP*
> 
> All those rockets fired by Hamas recently - even if they were little more powerful and accurate - The scenes in Israel would be completely different.
> 
> I think we all can sense that ISRAEL is panicking
> 
> Front from Lebanon will be icing on cake. Hezbullah should do little *warm up. *
> 
> Once finished with Hamas - Israel will move to crush Hezbullah
> 
> *Loss of Palestinian lives shouldn't go in vain.*
> 
> May Allah be with innocents. Ameen.


One small thing. International call for G Had. They used to pee their pants in times of Ottomans becuase of this. Now is same situation. 

1st thing the Judeo-Christian Zionists did was to demonise GHad in muslim minds. 

2) They labeled this conflict Arab-Israeli conflict. So subconsciously distancing it from muslims. 

3) Need I say more? How much longer we gonna wear suit and tie and wait for some miracle for Kashmire, Palestine, Burma, XinJiang, Afghanistan, Iraq, Syria, Libya, persecuted muslims in West and in other places??

We have subconsciously become slaves to them. Whatever they dictate we accept. Because of their fake Khwarijiites armies we have given up on quwat e bazoo. Rest they achieved by buying out our 'leaders'. If today muslims from all over the world descend upon Israel as non state actors. Israel won't be able to do anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Champion_Usmani said:


> Q: What will happen to Al Aqsa Mosque?
> 
> Israeli kids: it will collapse, explode and disappear.
> 
> Q: How do you feel when you met an Arab kid?
> 
> Israeli kids: I feel I want to kill them.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394489001445269506


They better plant tons of Gharkad tree for that to happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saho

Why the sudden ceacefire talks?

Didn’t Israel says they won’t back down until Hamas is finished?


----------



## thetutle

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> What if any of Israel's adversary who joins this war focuses on taking out Israel's airbases? Israel (Occupied Palestine), being a small country, doesn't have big mountains or hardened areas, as far as I can see, that can withstand powerful ballistic or cruise missiles. They're just being too lucky that Palestinians in Gaza don't have the kind of powerful weapons that can take out those air bases. So my question is, if a powerful adversary deploys such a powerful assault and take out those airbases, shouldn't Israel be brought to its knees? They don't have an aircraft carrier, so once those airbases are taken out, those fighter jets would've been useless.



Bases get repaired in hours. Everything worthwhile is in underground bunkers. 200 million dollar jets dont just sit there in the open.

Highways or freeways are also useful runways. Anyone that does this will also have their infrastructure destroyed by Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lincoln

Pak-Canuck said:


> 5 hours of continuous rocket fire today, and more rockets were fired today than on any previous days of the conflict. This shows you Israel is achieving nothing except the mass killing of civilians.



You summed it up nicely.

Over a week of constant, non-stop bombardments and air raids, claiming to hit Hamas's military infrastructure, and still...

Everyday, Hamas is firing hundreds of rocket bursts. Where are those rockets coming from and where are they being launched from, and how come they haven't decreased if IDF is claiming to hit Hamas targets.

Bunch of liars, they're just trying to beat them into subjugation and put the population in fatigue.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## thetutle

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> The only casualty that the Israeli government announces is those of foreign workers. They wouldn't let anyone else know the death of their fellow Israelis because, according to them, that would provide a propaganda victory to the Palestinian resistance. Only the death of the foreign workers is announced!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394735314531340288



Wow they live in a tin shed in one of the richest countries on earth.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Mohsin A said:


> "Judgement day will not come until the Muslims fight the Jews. The Muslims will kill the Jews and the Jews will hide behind rocks and trees. The rocks and trees will cry out Oh Muslim, oh faithful servant of Allah, there is a Jew behind me. Come and kill him."
> 
> Their time of tyranny is coming to an end soon Inshallah!!!
> They have been exposed for the cowards they are hiding behind High tech tanks, aircraft and ships. Hamas has given them back 0.01% of what they inflict on the Palestinians, and they're already squealing like swines!


PDF version of retweet from me.


----------



## Philip the Arab

thetutle said:


> Bases get repaired in hours. Everything worthwhile is in underground bunkers. 200 million dollar jets dont just sit there in the open.


The jets are not underground, they are in shelters yes but penetration munitions are specifically built for taking those out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thetutle

Philip the Arab said:


> The jets are not underground, they are in shelters yes but penetration munitions are specifically built for taking those out.



I'm sure they have underground shelters. they will have if they thing any adversary has shelter penetrating munitions. Check out the cost of the F35 and the cost of storing them underground. Its a no brainer. and they aren't stupid.


Titanium100 said:


> Richest?
> 
> I have no idea why there is so much wrong assumptions about Israel?
> 
> Israel won't even make top 15 in Asia forget the world. Israel is middling Economy that lives on US charity



Its pretty darn rich. A lunch in tel aviv is like $25 in a medium restaurant. a kebab is $10. An 2 bedroom apartment in tel aviv is over $1 million. They arent Qatar, but they are quite rich. 

Anyway what's the poorest jew you've ever met? is this even an issue?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

thetutle said:


> I'm sure they have underground shelters. they will have if they thing any adversary has shelter penetrating munitions. Check out the cost of the F35 and the cost of storing them underground. Its a no brainer. and they aren't stupid.
> 
> 
> Its pretty darn rich. A lunch in tel aviv is like $25 in a medium restaurant. a kebab is $10. An 2 bedroom apartment in tel aviv is over $1 million. They arent Qatar, but they are quite rich.
> 
> Anyway what's the poorest jew you've ever met? is this even an issue?



Poverty rate is high in Israel? Why do you think some even resort to becoming settlers and joining government programs? Poverty my friend poverty. The wealth is not distributed right in Israel. The Money in Israel is not build on economy majority of it comes from US charity. Israel is not a rich country as you put it. The infrastructure is not that top notch either.. They have middling economy despite the wealth not being equally distributed


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

925boy said:


> Iraqi PMU/resistance forces or/and Houthis will probably join this fight in the near future.
> 
> Its all or nothing for Palestine IMO.


If we do nothing now in next 5 years or within this decade. Then all will be lost and they will destroy Al Aqsa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Ahmet Pasha said:


> If we do nothing now in next 5 years or within this decade. Then all will be lost.



Who are this people? Where do they come from? If you can't measure your enemies capabiltiies and know on before hand what he can and what he can't you probably shouldn't comment on them and you should stay out this topic. Let these who know comment.

There is two things you either miscalculate entirely or you calculate them right but what I have seen is strange neither of them but it is retardation.. It is equal like saying I will fly to another galaxy on top of a small bird...

Israel can't defeat anyone militarily in the region except Lebanon... An opinion I held for the last 2-3 years.. It's window of opportunities shout down in the 1960s and 70s all the upto the 90s...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Baghial said:


> HAS THE KIKE,S GONE BIZERK,S
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392280075165384707


Will the Judeo-Christian Neoliberal Zionists ever have courage to investigate whether this "skunk water" is some sort of chemical warfare??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thetutle

Titanium100 said:


> Poverty rate is high in Israel? Why do you think some even resort to becoming settlers and joining government programs? Poverty my friend poverty. The wealth is not distributed right in Israel. The Money in Israel is not build on economy majority of it comes from US charity. Israel is not a rich country as you put it. The infrastructure is not that top notch either.. They have middling economy despite the wealth not being equally distributed



Most of the poverty there is the Arabs or maybe the ehtiopian jews. The settlers have $5 million dollar apartments in New York. They own the banks they print the money. everywhere you go. Even in Denmark you live in. They need to bring in Thai workers to work in some factory because they cant get the local news to work. The poorest jewish person I've ever met has like $3 million in cash. Israel is not a rich country. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

terry5 said:


> Trending in the Jewish community
> View attachment 745024
> 
> View attachment 745025
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393899639842148356
> #NoToRocketsYesToPeace
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393860626414505984


Drameybaazi


----------



## thetutle

Titanium100 said:


> Israel can't defeat anyone militarily in the region except Lebanon



they seem to be flying over Syria and will and bombing any target they like, much like Gaza. They re threatening to attack iran and could probably hit any target there. (at a great retaliatory cost of course).

So this claim is just fantasy.


Ahmet Pasha said:


> Will the Judeo-Christian Neoliberal Zionists ever have courage to investigate whether this "skunk water" is some sort of chemical warfare??



no.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

thetutle said:


> Most of the poverty there is the Arabs or maybe the ehtiopian jews. The settlers have $5 million dollar apartments in New York. They own the banks they print the money. everywhere you go. Even in Denmark you live in. They need to bring in Thai workers to work in some factory because they cant get the local news to work. The poorest jewish person I've ever met has like $3 million in cash. Israel is not a rich country. lol



You gotta be kidding comparing Denmark to Israel? Denmark is one of the richest countries in the world and it feels rich from top to bottom. Health care, schools and everything is free. You don't even need to work in Denmark the Gov't will give you 2000 USD monthly without doing anything..

All the settlers have enlisted into some government programs and due to poverty. What forces them to carry arms and live in fear? It was due to economical gains and escape from poverty. The poverty rate in Israel is high.. Yes the Palestinian area also has high poverty rate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

(1) Mahmoud Gamal on Twitter: "NEW - Egypt has proposed a cease-fire from Thursday at 6:00 a.m, Hamas reportedly agreed." / Twitter

During the past few hours, U.S National Security Adviser made his second contact on the situation in Gaza & Israel with the Egyptian Government officials. Also, Israeli media outlets reported that an Egyptian security (GIS) delegation has arrived in Tel Aviv for ceasefire talks.

https://twitter.com/mahmouedgamal44/status/1394732646203334663/photo/1


----------



## Titanium100

thetutle said:


> they seem to be flying over Syria and will and bombing any target they like, much like Gaza. They re threatening to attack iran and could probably hit any target there. (at a great retaliatory cost of course).



I am gonna tell you how fragile Israel truly is now? If you remove the F35s which most state actors can do except for Syria and Iraq but they could also get the means transfered. Or let me put it to you in an easy Langauge you understand.. Once Israel F35s is nullified Israel has nothing to offer...

Israel armed forces won't be able to defeat conventionally even Assad's forces if they maange to remove the airforce forget about Jordan who can technically put the F-35s out of the skies.. They don't have the manpower to sustain such battle and I am only talking here 1v1 scenarios..

This is not gameboy or Nintando game this is real warfare.. Conventional engagement is gonna be very large and possibility of Israel being able to conventionally push or sustain that large engagement is not promising and note I am still talking in 1v1 scenario


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

thetutle said:


> Wow they live in a tin shed in one of the richest countries on earth.



It is possible that it is foreign workers who live in those shanty houses since the rent is very expensive in Israel. They reported 2 Thai workers who worked in that factory to be part of the casualties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

It's simple and clear. Afraid Arabs had full knowledge of what Israel has planned in the last week of Ramadan, and they thought it I'll be a few demonstrations and that's it? 
They never thought Muslims in the world will evr come out in huge numbers like what we are seeing these days? 
And now these afraid Arabs are sending tons of Thier funds to hamas in Ghaza ?
Why? 
Because these afraid Arabs are becoming more afraid of a mass public Movment against them because of Thier support to Israel which can result in Civil Wars all across the Israel supporting Arabian countries? 
Mind you hizballha is making itself for a long war against Israel and when that happens more afraid Arabs will become more afraid ending in supporting hamas !
Iran, turkey, Pakistan, Malaysia must take a stand, bring sanctions against Israel not letting them Turkish seas or air space for it's trade and other other aspects can be considered while appealing all those who accepted Israel recently to finish their relations with ISrael, with growing preasure like that USA will push ISrael to end it's illegal occupation of Palestinian lands as been agreed in camp David summit


----------



## tower9

Titanium100 said:


> Poverty rate is high in Israel? Why do you think some even resort to becoming settlers and joining government programs? Poverty my friend poverty. The wealth is not distributed right in Israel. The Money in Israel is not build on economy majority of it comes from US charity. Israel is not a rich country as you put it. The infrastructure is not that top notch either.. They have middling economy despite the wealth not being equally distributed


Can vouch for this. Israel’s infrastructure is shit compared to the UAE or China. It’s probably maintained better than the US but nothing special, pretty mediocre. Most people are middle class and there is a big segment that relies on government subsidies and employment. Aside from some glitzy areas in Tel Aviv or Haifa, it feels pretty stagnant economically. A lot of the big money in Israel are rich American Jews who have retired there or have a second home there because of emotional reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## batmannow

Xerxes22 said:


> The Washington Post: The Biden administration approves $ 735 million in arms sales to Israel


It just looks good on documents but if a all out war begins will that weaponry can be used against 4 front wars from hizballha to hamas meaning Lebanon. To sirya to west bank to Ghaza?
I don't think so, Israel can defend itself with out Americans real military support and when Americans will come to defend Israel, the Russia silently sitting in sirya will be happy?


tower9 said:


> Can vouch for this. Israel’s infrastructure is shit compared to the UAE or China. It’s probably maintained better than the US but nothing special, pretty mediocre. Most people are middle class and there is a big segment that relies on government subsidies and employment. Aside from some glitzy areas in Tel Aviv or Haifa, it feels pretty stagnant economically. A lot of the big money in Israel are rich American Jews who have retired there or have a second home there because of emotional reasons.


It seems you don't have any knowledge about them?
Most of the Israelis they all have best of homes in all over EU and America Canada, Israel is just Thier 2nd home they just come to live in Israel for Thier marriages, or other stuff or for basic citizen duties and after that they all retrun to Thier western homes? 
Mostly most of these Israelis thy live in Israel for 6 months they go back and come back next year

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

tower9 said:


> Can vouch for this. Israel’s infrastructure is shit compared to the UAE or China. It’s probably maintained better than the US but nothing special, pretty mediocre. Most people are middle class and there is a big segment that relies on government subsidies and employment. Aside from some glitzy areas in Tel Aviv or Haifa, it feels pretty stagnant economically. A lot of the big money in Israel are rich American Jews who have retired there or have a second home there because of emotional reasons.



Alot of people see Rich jews in Florida and then they assume all are rich.. Which is a major fallacy and also the settlers themselves never wanted to become settlers but due to poverty and circumstances they took the governments assistance to become settlers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

Titanium100 said:


> Alot of people see Rich jews in Florida and then they assume all are rich.. Which is a major fallacy and also the settlers themselves never wanted to become settlers but due to poverty and circumstances they took the governments assistance to become settlers


Frist thing to understand is a differnce between a Jew and a Zionist? 
Zionist they push poors to accept what Zionist govt has to offer while they themselves enjoy the command and the elites club? 
In FL those are Jews not Zionists ?
Zionists they all have double or triple nationlities ?


----------



## Enigma_

Yaar, "Zionists" are people that have hijacked the Jewish religion. They use it as cover for ulterior motives. They don't give a damn about actual Jewish people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Titanium100 said:


> I am gonna tell you how fragile Israel truly is now? If you remove the F35s which most state actors can do except for Syria and Iraq but they could also get the means transfered. Or let me put it to you in an easy Langauge you understand.. Once Israel F35s is nullified Israel has nothing to offer...
> 
> Israel armed forces won't be able to defeat conventionally even Assad's forces if they maange to remove the airforce forget about Jordan who can technically put the F-35s out of the skies.. They don't have the manpower to sustain such battle and I am only talking here 1v1 scenarios..
> 
> This is not gameboy or Nintando game this is real warfare.. Conventional engagement is gonna be very large and possibility of Israel being able to conventionally push or sustain that large engagement is not promising and note I am still talking in 1v1 scenario



If we look back at the conflicts that Israel had with Hezbollah in 2006 and subsequent conflicts with Palestinians in Gaza in 2007/2009/2014/2021, we can safely conclude that the present generation of Israelis - even the ones in the army - are much different than the hardcore Zionists who founded their state.

The current ones don't have a much stomach for a prolonged conflict, whereas the ones who founded their state were very dedicated to their cause and were very zealous as well. Fighting 1 moth with Hezbollah in 2006 and Hamas/PIJ/other Gaza resistance factions in 2014 was just too much for the current generation. Even Netanyahu and their president Rivlin immediately run to the shelter as soon as the siren sounds.

Gee, they can't even dare to invade poorly-armed Gaza now out of concern for the kind of organized campaign that they'll face in the Strip. So removing their technological superiority or even a prolonged campaign with their air superiority, they could be easily be brought to their knees.

This is the reason why the IDF prioritizes a collective punishment and divert huge resources for unleashing death and destruction on civilians. They want to bring the war to a quick end, so they bomb whatever military targets they have in their list, and then move their attention to civilians and civilian infrastructure. More like I want to keep bombing your wife and children if you don't accept a ceasefire and my demand list. Bottom line, an adversary with capable air defense system can really cause them to run to America, UK, France, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Zionism is not judism

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## thetutle

Titanium100 said:


> You gotta be kidding comparing Denmark to Israel? Denmark is one of the richest countries in the world and it feels rich from top to bottom. Health care, schools and everything is free. You don't even need to work in Denmark the Gov't will give you 2000 USD monthly without doing anything..



Yeah Denmark is richer. But they are rich too. And Arabs bring the average down due to the economic discrimination they face. 



Titanium100 said:


> All the settlers have enlisted into some government programs and due to poverty. What forces them to carry arms and live in fear? It was due to economical gains and escape from poverty. The poverty rate in Israel is high.. Yes the Palestinian area also has high poverty rate



They carry arms to they can shoot Palestinians for fun. They live in fear because they are cowardly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Zionism is not judism



True statement! I have seen Jews who are vigorously opposed to Israel's cruel treatment of Palestinians. Many of them would tell you when they look back at history, the only people who welcome them amongst their midst were Arabs, Turks, and Muslims in general.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thetutle

batmannow said:


> the Russia silently sitting in sirya will be happy?



Russia has one million of its citizens living in Israel. They will send as much arms as US to defend Israel.


batmannow said:


> It seems you don't have any knowledge about them?
> Most of the Israelis they all have best of homes in all over EU and America Canada, Israel is just Thier 2nd home they just come to live in Israel for Thier marriages, or other stuff or for basic citizen duties and after that they all retrun to Thier western homes?
> Mostly most of these Israelis thy live in Israel for 6 months they go back and come back next year



This is very true. Iserl is just like an armed holiday camp. They all have 2 or 3 or 4 passports. EU, US. Australia. Canada. Its a country made up of holiday homes. Heck even the Ethiopian jews Ethiopian citizenship. They ll have houses and property al over the world. They just go there to shoot or beat up some Palestinians for fun. 

some have jobs in Israel to keep the place going, but its all just temporary. They all have one foot on each fence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

thetutle said:


> Yeah Denmark is richer. But they are rich too. And Arabs bring the average down due to the economic discrimination they face.
> 
> 
> 
> They live in fear because they are cowardly.



I am not even talking about the Arab Israelis but just the Israelis.. I never even counted them in. Israel is not a rich country by every barometer.. Middling yes.

Nobody carry anything for fun is because this people have been settled in disputed areas in the heart of the Palestinian areas so carrying guns is means of survival for them.. The question is why put yourself at such risk in the first place if it is not for escaping poverty.. Poverty has always been rampant in israel.. It is stressful raising kids in such hotly contested areas deep behind enemy lines.


----------



## thetutle

Titanium100 said:


> I am not even talking about the Arab Israelis but just the Israelis.. I never even counted them in. Israel is not a rich country by every barometer.. Middling yes.
> 
> Nobody carry anything for fun is because this people have been settled in disputed areas in the heart of the Palestinian areas so carrying guns is means of survival for them.. The question is why put yourself at such risk in the first place if it is not for escaping poverty.. Poverty has always been rampant in israel



Yeah keep pushing this poor Israeli narrative, Soon UAE and Saudi will be donating them money for the relief of poverty.


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

Titanium100 said:


> Alot of people see Rich jews in Florida and then they assume all are rich.. Which is a major fallacy and also the settlers themselves never wanted to become settlers but due to poverty and circumstances they took the governments assistance to become settlers


That’s more the case of the older more moderate settlements close to east Jerusalem where the govt built a lot of mass housing etc. the settlers that are actively intruding unto Palestinian neighborhoods like in Hebron or sheikh jarrah are straight psychos though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

tower9 said:


> That’s more the case of the older more moderate settlements close to east Jerusalem where the govt built a lot of mass housing etc. the settlers that are actively intruding unto Palestinian neighborhoods like in Hebron or sheikh jarrah are straight psychos though.



Hebron and some other areas that they refer to as Judea and Samaria. They have an obssesion with West Bank.. But there are no settlements in Sheikh Jarrah that is in East Jerusalem no settlers there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thetutle

Titanium100 said:


> But there are no settlements in Sheikh Jarrah that is in East Jerusalem no settlers there



So why did they evict this family so settlers can move in? Why is everyone bombing everyone?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

Titanium100 said:


> Hebron and some other areas that they refer to as Judea and Samaria. They have an obssesion with West Bank.. But there are no settlements in Sheikh Jarrah that is in East Jerusalem no settlers there


Yeah I know but settlers are trying to kick people out of their houses in sheikh jarrah.


----------



## Titanium100

thetutle said:


> So why did they evict this family so settlers can move in? Why is everyone bombing everyone?





tower9 said:


> Yeah I know but settlers are trying to kick people out of their houses in sheikh jarrah.



They came up with a staange claims but SH is exclusively arab district of Jerusalem..


----------



## tower9

Titanium100 said:


> They came up with a staange claims but SH is exclusively arab district of Jerusalem..


Yeah I know that. I’m just saying that those settlers are extremists and not the ones who are motivated by lower costs that you mentioned

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

Pak-Canuck said:


> Today's damages:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394560371265089536
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394628307342213123
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394627182912319498
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394618061890666497
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394625281181224961



wish the rockets was stronger & powerful


----------



## Pak-Canuck

bdslph said:


> wish the rockets was stronger & powerful



They have promised that they have saved even bigger surprises and that it will get worse and worse. Their track record over the last 9 days proves them credible. They have fired all the inferior rockets first and are now using the one with the 400kg TNT warhead, in fact latest tweets suggest they are even duping the iron dome system efficiently by firing many of the smaller ones and then firing the larger more damaging ones (I'll try and repost those tweets). Brilliant strategy so far in not revealing all the aces and sucking them into an unwinnable conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## thetutle

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> True statement! I have seen Israelis who are vigorously opposed to Israel's cruel treatment of Palestinians. Many of them would tell you when they look back at history, the only people who welcome them amongst their midst were Arabs, Turks, and Muslims in general.



Yes. But jews are also about about 98% zionists. And the settlers moving into hat country are 100% jewish as they are the only ones with the right to "return".

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## bdslph

Pak-Canuck said:


> rhead, in fact latest tweets suggest they are even duping the iron dome system efficiently by firing many of the smaller ones and then firing the larger more damaging ones (I'll try and repost those tweets). Brilliant strategy so far in not revealing all the aces and sucking them into an



pls do i am waiting  thanks


----------



## xyx007

Pakistan zindabad


----------



## Pak-Canuck

bdslph said:


> pls do i am waiting  thanks




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394798478619037704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394780229458186243

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394741550249304069

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394798473774571521

So basically, newer variants of missiles being used day by day (and only a very few of the latest variants fired), more and more direct hits like in the video where some israeli woman was crying loudly and you could see and hear 6-7 straight explosions, meaning the iron dome is tiring out or they know how to evade it now easily. Newer things like drones, suicide submarines and mortars being utilized and now all the different factions (al aqsa martyrs brigade, Islamic Jihad, etc etc) are being mobilized and carrying out operations one by one, Israel now already is in a multi front war. And one can just hope Hezb is around the corner in lebanon and syria

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

A banner produced in Gaza is a great example of the close relationship between the military wings of Hamas, PIJ and the Resistance Committees in Palestine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha



Reactions: Sad Sad:
1 | Angry Angry:
2


----------



## Meengla

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> If we look back at the conflicts that Israel had with Hezbollah in 2006 and subsequent conflicts with Palestinians in Gaza in 2007/2009/2014/2021, we can safely conclude that the present generation of Israelis - even the ones in the army - are much different than the hardcore Zionists who founded their state.
> 
> The current ones don't have a much stomach for a prolonged conflict, whereas the ones who founded their state were very dedicated to their cause and were very zealous as well. Fighting 1 moth with Hezbollah in 2006 and Hamas/PIJ/other Gaza resistance factions in 2014 was just too much for the current generation. Even Netanyahu and their president Rivlin immediately run to the shelter as soon as the siren sounds.
> 
> Gee, they can't even dare to invade poorly-armed Gaza now out of concern for the kind of organized campaign that they'll face in the Strip. So removing their technological superiority or even a prolonged campaign with their air superiority, they could be easily be brought to their knees.
> 
> This is the reason why the IDF prioritizes a collective punishment and divert huge resources for unleashing death and destruction on civilians. They want to bring the war to a quick end, so they bomb whatever military targets they have in their list, and then move their attention to civilians and civilian infrastructure. More like I want to keep bombing your wife and children if you don't accept a ceasefire and my demand list. Bottom line, an adversary with capable air defense system can really cause them to run to America, UK, France, etc.



a post well worth reading multiple times..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

This is why Palestine, Kashmir, Yemen, Syria, Iraq, Afghanistan, are all burning today...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## tower9

batmannow said:


> It just looks good on documents but if a all out war begins will that weaponry can be used against 4 front wars from hizballha to hamas meaning Lebanon. To sirya to west bank to Ghaza?
> I don't think so, Israel can defend itself with out Americans real military support and when Americans will come to defend Israel, the Russia silently sitting in sirya will be happy?
> 
> It seems you don't have any knowledge about them?
> Most of the Israelis they all have best of homes in all over EU and America Canada, Israel is just Thier 2nd home they just come to live in Israel for Thier marriages, or other stuff or for basic citizen duties and after that they all retrun to Thier western homes?
> Mostly most of these Israelis thy live in Israel for 6 months they go back and come back next year



You're talking about a small minority of all Israelis, basically American Jews who are rich enough to have vacation homes in Israel. They are probably no more than 5% of the population. And I did mention them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

thetutle said:


> Russia has one million of its citizens living in Israel. They will send as much arms as US to defend Israel.
> 
> 
> This is very true. Iserl is just like an armed holiday camp. They all have 2 or 3 or 4 passports. EU, US. Australia. Canada. Its a country made up of holiday homes. Heck even the Ethiopian jews Ethiopian citizenship. They ll have houses and property al over the world. They just go there to shoot or beat up some Palestinians for fun.
> 
> some have jobs in Israel to keep the place going, but its all just temporary. They all have one foot on each fence


Russians doesn't give a dam how many Russians living in Israel they all. Are Israelites for Putin they won't be ever count as Russians anymore! 
For Russia it's more important to let all beaten up Americas pussycat ISrael and watch America kicked out as worlds only power from world stage and that's why they saved siryan president who been nearly declared killed by USA? 
All of fake Isis soilders thrown into sirya been killed by Russian speacial forces one by one untill siryan govts authority reestablished ?
So my friend, this time there isn't a Saddam standing lonely to face of western might it's too different, Russia has far more to win with existence resistance then standing with pussycat like ISrael ?
Pls stop watching wet dreams


tower9 said:


> You're talking about a small minority of all Israelis, basically American Jews who are rich enough to have vacation homes in Israel. They are probably no more than 5% of the population. And I did mention them.


Majority of Jews are not ziaonists you still can't figured out who is who? 
Ziaonists r in the power of Israel all key, govt officials of Israel has Thier Dual nationalities from EU TO USA to Canada in case of any WAr all. Of Thier families enjoy vacation back to their shelters in all. Over the western world!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

Ahmet Pasha said:


>



sad and disgusting 
just think how low can they go


----------



## Vapnope

Get Ya Wig Split said:


> Hamas is also bombing civilians f*ck you talking about?


Hamas is terrorist organization so IDF is a terrorist organization as well?


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Get Ya Wig Split said:


> Hamas is also bombing civilians f*ck you talking about?


Go suck some Hebrew khrum.







bdslph said:


> sad and disgusting
> just think how low can they go


They are using our own book to mock us. The bastards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Pak-Canuck said:


> woman was crying loudly


My favorite was was a jew driving on a dark road and screaming like a headless chicken.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## thetutle

batmannow said:


> Russia has far more to win with existence resistance then standing with pussycat like ISrael ?
> Pls stop watching wet dreams



Russia gives Israel the green light to bomb anyone in Syria it wants, despite having its best anti aircraft defence systems there. That’s all you need to know about Russia. 




batmannow said:


> Majority of Jews are not ziaonists you still can't figured out who is who?



Hehehehehehehe, hahahahahahah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

PakFactor said:


> That hadith pains me to see it will happen. But it does make sense why Quran says Jews will be wiped out and I believe it might be due to this as retribution.
> 
> But interestingly no hadith makes this sort of statement in regards to non-Arab Muslims. I wonder if we'll develop more nukes and stuff to protect ourselves or something. Allah knows.


or we will get back to the right path and fight with courage and with purpose!


----------



## Trango Towers

thetutle said:


> Wow they live in a tin shed in one of the richest countries on earth.


When Allah tells us...if you are suffering they are suffering too


batmannow said:


> It just looks good on documents but if a all out war begins will that weaponry can be used against 4 front wars from hizballha to hamas meaning Lebanon. To sirya to west bank to Ghaza?
> I don't think so, Israel can defend itself with out Americans real military support and when Americans will come to defend Israel, the Russia silently sitting in sirya will be happy?
> 
> It seems you don't have any knowledge about them?
> Most of the Israelis they all have best of homes in all over EU and America Canada, Israel is just Thier 2nd home they just come to live in Israel for Thier marriages, or other stuff or for basic citizen duties and after that they all retrun to Thier western homes?
> Mostly most of these Israelis thy live in Israel for 6 months they go back and come back next year


There is no 4 front. Hamas is alone. Palestine is alone. We are all alone..
THERE IS NO UMMAH. PRAY JANAZA AND ACCEPT THE FACT.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394877085995261954

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394891663781208066


----------



## newb3e

how are arabs reacting to all this not the royal turds but common arabs!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vizier

In an strategic attack scenario cluster munition would suit best for airbase attacks. Airbases are mostly far from civilian areas as they are primary targets of area effect weapons. Cluster ammo are inherently iron dome resistant with mini bomblets that cant be tracked-intercepted easily by sams.

Any debris or hole on the runway would make the jets idle for hours. Especially f16s with underside inlet is vulnurable to debris on runways. and f16s cant be transferred easily to highways or other airbases once the air route is down. Unloaded f35 if theirs are vtol can be transferred to another location only.






Rocket needs to spin at the final stage like in this example with a timer and open up its warhead section. Bomblets can be time fuzed grenades as well with some fixed time to detonate after it falls down. bomblets need to absorb shock when it falls to ground then detonate afterwards when the timer expires or impact fuzed but it needs to be armed at final stage after separation from the rocket. Even if the rocket is unguided and has a huge cep bomblets can make to runways disabling its operations.

In an economic attack like destroying buildings-settlements etc.(telling the place and approximate time period of attack negates main aim of killing civilians argument and israel did not care bombing civ buildings without warning many times and unlike Palestinians they have sensors as warning that gives time for civilians to shelters) cluster ammo is not usable and would create a similar response from adversary. However bomblets can be replaced with decoys-radar reflective cheap balls of high quantity to saturate the iron dome if launched simultaneously with other normal rockets and ensure better penetration of them bypassing enemy defenses.

Save fuel-nepalm bombs of large caliber(smaller fuel bomb-rockets are not much different from normal explosive warheads and have more sustained damage) and cluster bombs for civ areas as a vengence weapon if infrastructure is destroyed as a mad deterrence concept.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

thetutle said:


> Russia gives Israel the green light to bomb anyone in Syria it wants, despite having its best anti aircraft defence systems there. That’s all you need to know about Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehehehehehe, hahahahahahah


I think u are living in fools paradise, with having Russian bases in sirya they will allow Israel to bomb any one??? Get a good weed, the joint you are smokin , ain't good one! 
HVE a good day!


----------



## PurpleButcher

A serious question
_*
Many times it has been said here that "if" IAF's bases are destroyed, Palestinian resistance will have upper hand.The counter to this is said that "USA" will get involved!*_

Firstly lets discuss the "if" part of the previous statement
There are a total of 13 bases of IAF! Keeping in mind the effectiveness of iron dome, a joint "surprise" strike by hamas, hezbollah, syria and perhaps even Iran, can render these pretty useless for sometime if not permanently. Suicide drones, missiles etc might be able to swarm and make these bases redundant for few days at least. 

*WHAT CAN USA DO?*
Once (hypothetically and improbably) the IAF is practically crippled and ground invasion by militias is carried out e.g., hezbollah, hamas, etc how will USA intervene? With israel's connectivity to world in a questionable state, and street fighting going on in haifa, telaviv, jerusalem etc, what can USA do? 
carpet bomb tel aviv? air drop tanks? what? and if these resistance fighters reach airbases ?

Will sisi allow usa troops to land in cairo, will syria, jordan or lebanon assist USA ground forces against the wishes of their people? Will USA even want to get sucked into another mid eastern quagmire? Will USA impose sanctions on hezbollah, hamas, iran syria, ( whats new about those)? 

What I am saying is a D-Day type scenario against Israel, a country with no startegic depth! resulting in allowing infiltration of regional proxy fighters. Once street fighting begins in Israeli towns, the airforce is useless.

I aint saying IAF is an easy thing to take on, but "if" its made redundant, than USA cant do much practically on ground, they can keep selling weapons but where will those C-17's loaded with weapons land?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

PurpleButcher said:


> Many times it has been said here that "if" IAF's bases are destroyed, Palestinian resistance will have upper hand.


Lmfao don't go full retard bro

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## GWXP

Beny Karachun said:


> Lmfao don't go full retard bro


Beny is this how people of Israel think?


----------



## thetutle

batmannow said:


> I think u are living in fools paradise, with having Russian bases in sirya they will allow Israel to bomb any one??? Get a good weed, the joint you are smokin , ain't good one!
> HVE a good day!



israel bombs targets in Syria all the time. Russia doesn’t say a thing. This is a fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## thetutle

PurpleButcher said:


> A serious question
> 
> _*Many times it has been said here that "if" IAF's bases are destroyed, Palestinian resistance will have upper hand.The counter to this is said that "USA" will get involved!*_
> 
> Firstly lets discuss the "if" part of the previous statement
> There are a total of 13 bases of IAF! Keeping in mind the effectiveness of iron dome, a joint "surprise" strike by hamas, hezbollah, syria and perhaps even Iran, can render these pretty useless for sometime if not permanently. Suicide drones, missiles etc might be able to swarm and make these bases redundant for few days at least.
> 
> *WHAT CAN USA DO?*
> Once (hypothetically and improbably) the IAF is practically crippled and ground invasion by militias is carried out e.g., hezbollah, hamas, etc how will USA intervene? With israel's connectivity to world in a questionable state, and street fighting going on in haifa, telaviv, jerusalem etc, what can USA do?
> carpet bomb tel aviv? air drop tanks? what? and if these resistance fighters reach airbases ?
> 
> Will sisi allow usa troops to land in cairo, will syria, jordan or lebanon assist USA ground forces against the wishes of their people? Will USA even want to get sucked into another mid eastern quagmire? Will USA impose sanctions on hezbollah, hamas, iran syria, ( whats new about those)?
> 
> What I am saying is a D-Day type scenario against Israel, a country with no startegic depth! resulting in allowing infiltration of regional proxy fighters. Once street fighting begins in Israeli towns, the airforce is useless.
> 
> I aint saying IAF is an easy thing to take on, but "if" its made redundant, than USA cant do much practically on ground, they can keep selling weapons but where will those C-17's loaded with weapons land?





PurpleButcher said:


> A serious question
> 
> _*Many times it has been said here that "if" IAF's bases are destroyed, Palestinian resistance will have upper hand.The counter to this is said that "USA" will get involved!*_
> 
> Firstly lets discuss the "if" part of the previous statement
> There are a total of 13 bases of IAF! Keeping in mind the effectiveness of iron dome, a joint "surprise" strike by hamas, hezbollah, syria and perhaps even Iran, can render these pretty useless for sometime if not permanently. Suicide drones, missiles etc might be able to swarm and make these bases redundant for few days at least.
> 
> *WHAT CAN USA DO?*
> Once (hypothetically and improbably) the IAF is practically crippled and ground invasion by militias is carried out e.g., hezbollah, hamas, etc how will USA intervene? With israel's connectivity to world in a questionable state, and street fighting going on in haifa, telaviv, jerusalem etc, what can USA do?
> carpet bomb tel aviv? air drop tanks? what? and if these resistance fighters reach airbases ?
> 
> Will sisi allow usa troops to land in cairo, will syria, jordan or lebanon assist USA ground forces against the wishes of their people? Will USA even want to get sucked into another mid eastern quagmire? Will USA impose sanctions on hezbollah, hamas, iran syria, ( whats new about those)?
> 
> What I am saying is a D-Day type scenario against Israel, a country with no startegic depth! resulting in allowing infiltration of regional proxy fighters. Once street fighting begins in Israeli towns, the airforce is useless.
> 
> I aint saying IAF is an easy thing to take on, but "if" its made redundant, than USA cant do much practically on ground, they can keep selling weapons but where will those C-17's loaded with weapons land?



this is really beyond fantasy. But an interesting insight into how some people think.

Eliminating Israel’s airforce is like saying, eliminating Israel’s army and then the county could be conquered.

Its not something that anyone could do except USA, Russia, China. It would really require overwhelming force. And total air superiority and total ground superiority.

It’s not doable. Every bit of freeway and highway is an airbase. Hitting planes is extremely hard in the air because of electronic warfare (see karabakh war). Hitting them on ground is harder.

you can’t invade Israel without massing troops and equipment. That would be taken out by missiles and helicopters in the unlikely event israel had no planes left.

no Arab county either alone or United could even come close to invading Israel. It’s been like that since 1948.

the only thing that has changed is that a milita has managed to stop an Israeli advance in 2006. This is remarkable. But it’s a long way from having an expeditionary force that is able to invade a place like Israel.

there is a way to defeat them, but this capability is not in Arab hands right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nowshera

Are we once again seeing a new form of warfare developing? Airstrikes have always been highly effective against ground based forces without anti air capabilities.

However, the Israelis haven't been able to stop the resistance from firing rockets. I think the tunnels must be too deep for the airstrikes to have an effect. Either that or Israeli intelligence is poor - but even if that were the case Gaza is so small they should still be able to find the locations. The only way to stop them now will be a ground invasion which I don't think the occupation is willing to do right now.

The once mighty IDF stood proudly in the Middle East as a bastion of Zionist supremacy full of hubris and arrogance. These clashes have made them look very vulnerable and dare I say it weak. At this point it seems like even Attock district police station will be a handful for them. the targeting of civilian populations has also been bad PR for the occupation hence the resources spent on propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beny Karachun

GWXP said:


> Beny is this how people of Israel think?


Some do, most don't.


----------



## thetutle

Anyone that celebrates passover is celebrating the genocide of Egyptian first born children, that's just sick. 

How could anyone celebrate the death of children?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

thetutle said:


> Anyone that celebrates passover is celebrating the genocide of Egyptian first born children, that's just sick.
> 
> How could anyone celebrate the death of children?



You mean Jewish children.. In defense of the jews here it was the Egyptian Pharoah Ramases II who was killing the jewish infants due to a prophecy against him to prevent the birth of Musa (As)

Leave Passover alone they have the right to celebrate that and most importantly leave Moses out of this (May Allah be pleased with him) or their religious practices. You have been posting alot of garbage as of late. I will report you next time

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Titanium100



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## thetutle

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> You mean Jewish children.. In defense of the jews here it was the Egyptian Pharoah Ramases II who was killing the jewish infants due to a prophecy against him to prevent the birth of Musa (As)
> 
> Leave Passover alone they have the right to celebrate that and most importantly leave Moses out of this (May Allah be pleased with him) or their religious practices. You have been posting alot of garbage as of late. *I will report you next time*



Please don't report me to the word zionist Congress. 

There is a video of an Israeli man posed here, saying that Palestinian children should be killed before they grow up and be terrorists. The Israeli government using the most precise missiles in the world has just killed 60+ children, we all saw the pictures and cried. 

The Israeli government has been voted in by a majority of their people. And these people aren't protesting these horrible killings. They support their government in these killings? why? could it be cultural? Religious? 

I just think celebrating or wanting children dead is sick and awful. Am I wrong in thinking that? 

What does someone smarter than me have to say about this? 









US condemns Erdogan 'anti-Semitic' remarks - France 24


US condemns Erdogan 'anti-Semitic' remarks




www.france24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

thetutle said:


> Please don't report me to the word zionist Congress.
> 
> There is a video of an Israeli man posed here, saying that Palestinian children should be killed before they grow up and be terrorists. The Israeli government using the most precise missiles in the world has just killed 60+ children, we all saw the pictures and cried.
> 
> The Israeli government has been voted in by a majority of their people. And these people aren't protesting these horrible killings. They support their government in these killings? why? could it be cultural? Religious?
> 
> I just think celebrating or wanting children dead is sick and awful. Am I wrong in thinking that?
> 
> What does someone smarter than me have to say about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US condemns Erdogan 'anti-Semitic' remarks - France 24
> 
> 
> US condemns Erdogan 'anti-Semitic' remarks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.france24.com



You are mixing water and milk here my mann. Nobody is saying the zionists are good but you are trying to insert the passover into this which in itself was a tragedy period and The passover is to celebrate liberation due to Moses he survived the killing of Infants. That event has nothing to do with this event. Stop inserting it. Sorry for saying this but all your posts are garbage they are just getting worse.

I am not in support of child killing but you are trying to quickly change subject and jump into another subject but I won't allow that.. You referred to the passover as Egyptian children dying while it was clearly jewish children dying. It is like as if you turned things upside down. The jews experienced cruel genocide for 400 years in Egypt but you are trying to blame them for the genocide committed against them..


----------



## thetutle

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> The jews experienced cruel genocide for 400 years in Egypt but you are trying to blame them for the genocide committed against them..



No I'm not, you just made that up.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394831402823294978

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## newb3e

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> You are mixing water and milk here my mann. Nobody is saying the zionists are good but you are trying to insert the passover into this which in itself was a tragedy period and The passover is to celebrate liberation due to Moses he survived the killing of Infants. That event has nothing to do with this event. Stop inserting it. Sorry for saying this but all your posts are garbage they are just getting worse.
> 
> I am not in support of child killing but you are trying to quickly change subject and jump into another subject but I won't allow that.. You referred to the passover as Egyptian children dying while it was clearly jewish children dying. It is like as if you turned things upside down. The jews experienced cruel genocide for 400 years in Egypt but you are trying to blame them for the genocide committed against them..


jews living in occupied land are zionist but since they are your arab kings masters you will defend them no wonder your "arab nationalist world is fucked up!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thetutle

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> You clearly said celebrating passover was evil and the dying of Eygptian kids? That sounds alot like twisted revision.. Which is turning everything upside down



Yeah they actually do. It is a holiday thats celebrated. 









Does Passover Celebrate The Death Of Innocent Egyptians?


Prompted by this question, I returned to the perspectives of the ancient Jewish commentators on the Passover story. I wanted to know: Were they bothered by the death of so many Egyptians?




www.huffpost.com





But the relevant thing here is that no-one that voted for this government is asking them to stop this murder. some on video posted above are supporting this openly. this a real shame and tragedy.


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

thetutle said:


> Yeah they actually do. It is a holiday thats celebrated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Passover Celebrate The Death Of Innocent Egyptians?
> 
> 
> Prompted by this question, I returned to the perspectives of the ancient Jewish commentators on the Passover story. I wanted to know: Were they bothered by the death of so many Egyptians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the relevant thing here is that no-one that voted for this government is asking them to stop this murder. some on video posted above are supporting this openly. this a real shame and tragedy.



What a ridiculous article you came up with.. That article was anti-god.. Whomever Allah punishes is just even if he takes away their firstborn as one of the plague.. Quite an strange angle never seen an angle taking pro-Firuan Pov on things.. You are absolutely out of the loop or just trolling..

That Firaun is so noteriously bad that even Satan(Ibliss) runs away from him.. He is clearly one of the worst creatures to have ever walked earth but I am reading an article saying these who served him and died alongside him were innocent? What in the world


----------



## thetutle

newb3e said:


> jews living in occupied land are zionist but since they are your arab kings masters you will defend them no wonder your "arab nationalist world is fucked up!



Yes, its always interesting to see which formers jump to their defence. It's clear for all to see.


----------



## thetutle

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> To attribute what happened to Moses and his people as their fault.. It is actully heretic saying that and haram



You just made that up. Again. I'm sorry if my suggestion that celebrating the death of kids is unacceptable.

Everyone please consider, who is more likely to attack me on this forum, a pro Palestinian or a pro Israeli?


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

thetutle said:


> You just made that up. Again. I'm sorry if my suggestion that celebrating the death of kids is unacceptable.
> 
> Everyone please consider, who is more likely to attack me on this forum, a pro Palestinian or a pro Israeli?



I don't understand why you being hard-headed you made a mistake instead of conceding and carry on you insist that you were correct


----------



## Azadkashmir

is it passover or purim that when zionist celebrate killing ppl and this is the day they do the killing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> I am just saying don't go full retarded like the Hindus they are batshit crazy cow worshippers who have no principles.. There are red-lines in certain areas even Islam doesn't permit you.. To attribute what happened to Moses and his people as their fault.. It is actully heretic saying that and haram.. I am not defending anybody.. I am Pro-Gaza and Palestine just saying I am also pro-Moses and his people but not zionists.. There is a fine line between things


i am against killing of children women ederly trees or ready harvest this is what Nabi SAW teach us! and i am against killing of jewish childern but not thier women they serve in military! and they live in occupied land!! 

so you can suck their balls like your bastard arab coward kings but i wont act cute like you! you ppl are worse than hindus! i really want your arab arrogance to be dragged on streets and then only non arab muslims will help you cowards!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

thetutle said:


> Yeah they actually do. It is a holiday thats celebrated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Passover Celebrate The Death Of Innocent Egyptians?
> 
> 
> Prompted by this question, I returned to the perspectives of the ancient Jewish commentators on the Passover story. I wanted to know: Were they bothered by the death of so many Egyptians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the relevant thing here is that no-one that voted for this government is asking them to stop this murder. some on video posted above are supporting this openly. this a real shame and tragedy.



Killing children is very much documented in their religious texts. This is a site documenting the verses in the Old Testament about killing children: https://www.openbible.info/topics/killing_children. 

Now, the Israelis' current and previous massacres against poorly-armed and blockaded Gazans should be understood in that context. Killing babies, mothers, old men, and innocent people is very much ordained in their beliefs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## thetutle

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Killing children is very much documented in their religious texts. This is a site documenting the verses in the Old Testament about killing children: https://www.openbible.info/topics/killing_children.
> 
> Now, the Israelis' current and previous massacres against poorly-armed and blockaded Gazans should be understood in that context. Killing babies, mothers, old men, and innocent people is very much ordained in their beliefs.



God help the children of gaza. Maybe thats what Erdogan was talking about, and condemned for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395006372111060994

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395004940322496516

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395006397062909953

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395008063547924482

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azadkashmir

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Killing children is very much documented in their religious texts. This is a site documenting the verses in the Old Testament about killing children: https://www.openbible.info/topics/killing_children.
> 
> Now, the Israelis' current and previous massacres against poorly-armed and blockaded Gazans should be understood in that context. Killing babies, mothers, old men, and innocent people is very much ordained in their beliefs.



true i have read history on purim n passover

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394987738433212418

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394998862985707520

Reactions: Sad Sad:
3 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

thetutle said:


> Please don't report me to the word zionist Congress.
> 
> There is a video of an Israeli man posed here, saying that Palestinian children should be killed before they grow up and be terrorists. The Israeli government using the most precise missiles in the world has just killed 60+ children, we all saw the pictures and cried.
> 
> The Israeli government has been voted in by a majority of their people. And these people aren't protesting these horrible killings. They support their government in these killings? why? could it be cultural? Religious?
> 
> I just think celebrating or wanting children dead is sick and awful. Am I wrong in thinking that?
> 
> What does someone smarter than me have to say about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US condemns Erdogan 'anti-Semitic' remarks - France 24
> 
> 
> US condemns Erdogan 'anti-Semitic' remarks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.france24.com


Every shaheeds blood is not only on the hands of the nazis of israeli but also the traitors like MBS and MBZ. May Allah destroy them all and give me front row seats and popcorn

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395011782025138180

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Adecypher

*Analysis Gaza Lives Erased: Israel Is Wiping Out Entire Palestinian Families on Purpose
https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/gaza-israel-wiping-entire-palestinian-families-hamas-1.9820005*

Reactions: Angry Angry:
3


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395022124121792514

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peace be there

This thread lost its momentum after the ban of Falcon and few Iranian members.

Thanks @Hassan Al-Somal for sharing the updates.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395028301882826755

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aslan

Peace be there said:


> This thread lost its momentum after the ban of Falcon and few Iranian members.
> 
> Thanks @Hassan Al-Somal for sharing the updates.


Exactly now all we are getting is a bunch of hypotheticals and that's it. 

@LeGenD please take note of all the chatter that is hardly borderline relevant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Peace be there said:


> This thread lost its momentum after the ban of Falcon and few Iranian members.
> 
> Thanks @Hassan Al-Somal for sharing the updates.



You're welcome bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395029008715173890

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394926044986200065

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394934318775128070

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395026696286449669

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395021115114786822

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

*Iran calls for international action on ‘apartheid’ Israel*

*Iran calls for strong international response to Israel’s ‘crimes against humanity and war crimes’ against Palestinians.*

By Maziar Motamedi
16 May 2021





Protesters in Tehran, Iran gather in support of Palestinians [Majid Asgaripour/West Asia News Agency via Reuters]

*Tehran, Iran –* Iranian officials have called on the United Nations and fellow Muslim nations to step in to stop “apartheid” Israel from attacking Palestine while a top military commander has pledged Iran will stand by Palestinians.

The High Council of Human Rights of Iran – an entity under the Supreme National Security Council currently headed by judiciary chief Ebrahim Raisi and comprised of several ministers – has written a letter to UN Secretary-General Antonio Guterres to take action on “genocidal acts” and “racial cleansing” being committed by Israel.

The letter on Sunday, seen by Al Jazeera, says silence, ambiguous statements, and those issued in support of Israel’s “right to defend itself” – as the United States has issued – on the situation unfolding in Gaza have perpetuated the decades-long conflict.

The council has called on the UN to recognise that Israel is committing “crimes against humanity and war crimes”, form a fact-finding commission, attract the attention of all its member states, and use its human rights mechanisms.

It said “the protection of the right of return of all displaced Palestinians around the world and then the protection of the right to self-determination of the Palestinian people through a referendum” would be the best solution.

Israel’s latest bombardment of the Gaza Strip is now in its seventh consecutive day and has killed at least 192 people, including 58 children.

Israel has maintained it is defending itself against rockets fired by Hamas fighters – which Hamas has said were launched in response to an Israeli crackdown on Palestinians in occupied East Jerusalem and the storming of the Al-Aqsa Mosque.

*‘Institutionalised campaign’*

In remarks at an emergency virtual meeting of the Organisation of Islamic Cooperation (OIC) on Sunday, Foreign Minister Mohammad Javad Zarif called for action from the 57-member entity.

He said member states should devise an “institutionalised” legal and political campaign against the “apartheid Zionist regime” at regional and international levels.

He also called for a push to make the UN urgently convene an emergency session of the General Assembly to address the issue.

The UN Security Council is convening on Sunday. Washington had previously blocked a scheduled meeting on Friday.

“We are facing blatant and systemic violations of human rights, humanitarian law and international law,” Zarif told his peers at the virtual meeting, while also calling for a referendum that would be inclusive of all Palestinians, including those displaced and living as refugees.

Saudi Arabia’s Foreign Minister Faisal bin Farhan al Saud also condemned “flagrant violations” of Palestinian rights in the meeting, and called on the international community to act urgently.

*‘Chain defeats’*

Iran’s President Hassan Rouhani raised the issue with his Turkish counterpart Recep Tayyip Erdogan in a phone call on Sunday, telling him Iran and Turkey must band together as two major players in the region to urge the UN and the OIC to fight the “crimes of the Zionist regime”.

Erdogan reportedly told him the international community must offer a “strong and deterring response” and the Muslim world must act as one on the Palestinian issue.

Rouhani had made a similar point during a phone call earlier this week with Qatar Emir Tamim bin Hamad Al Thani, also welcoming Qatar’s efforts to stop the bloodshed.

Iran’s security chief Ali Shamkhani tweeted on Sunday that the “chain defeats” of the US in Afghanistan, and of Israel against the “resistance axis” are indicative of the failure of their policies.

“We’re ready to participate with the countries of the region in a mechanism to create collective security as an infrastructure for development and welfare of their nations,” he wrote.

Meanwhile, the commander of Iran’s Revolutionary Guards Quds Force on Saturday held separate phone calls with Ismail Haniya, the head of Hamas’s political bureau, and Ziyad al-Nakhalah, the secretary-general of the Islamic Jihad armed group.

General Ismail Qaani stressed Tehran’s support for Palestinians facing Israeli “crimes” and admired the “successful response of resistance forces against the violations of the Zionist enemy”.









Iran calls for international action on ‘apartheid’ Israel


Iran calls for strong international response to Israel’s ‘crimes against humanity and war crimes’ against Palestinians.




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

The kidney of Yigal Yehoshua who was lynched last week by Arabs in Lod for being Jewish was donated to Randa Awes, an Arab woman in Jerusalem. "There are no Jews or Arabs, only humans," her family said.









כליית הנרצח בלוד הושתלה בתושבת בית צפאפא: "אין יהודים וערבים, רק בני אדם" - וואלה! חדשות


במשפחתה של ראנדה, בת 58 מירושלים ואחת מארבעת האזרחים שקיבלו את איבריו של יהושע, גינו את האלימות שהובילו למותו. "אנחנו עובדים וחיים עם יהודים, ולא ציפינו למלחמה כזאת. יגאל הוא חלק מהמשפחה שלנו", אמרו קרוביה. בתה ניבין ל-103FM: "אפשר לחיות יחד"



news.walla.co.il





This is what Israeli "apartheid" looks like.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395032792673652739

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## bdslph

Titanium100 said:


>




hard to get pics now adays 

NO WONDER WHY IOF DONT GO IN GAZADA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394936142512992260

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Titanium100

Hamas should refuse any ceasefire offer to them at this point.. Enough is enough. The more this conflict drags the more it drags everyone in.. It would be favorable in that way. Alot of people were thinking ceasefire is only good Hamas they couldn't be more wrong.. Ceasefire is only good for the EU, neighbouring muslim countries and the US basically the west.. Because both sides know if this continue they will eventually clash and nobody wants it to be honest but Hamas doesn't give a shit or could care any less.. They actully want an end to the zionists and if the zionists miscalculate they will grab it anyday enforcing an armegeddon like war in the region even if it means it comes thru Israeli miscalculation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

500 said:


> View attachment 745268
> 
> 
> The kidney of Yigal Yehoshua who was lynched last week by Arabs in Lod for being Jewish was donated to Randa Awes, an Arab woman in Jerusalem. "There are no Jews or Arabs, only humans," her family said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> כליית הנרצח בלוד הושתלה בתושבת בית צפאפא: "אין יהודים וערבים, רק בני אדם" - וואלה! חדשות
> 
> 
> במשפחתה של ראנדה, בת 58 מירושלים ואחת מארבעת האזרחים שקיבלו את איבריו של יהושע, גינו את האלימות שהובילו למותו. "אנחנו עובדים וחיים עם יהודים, ולא ציפינו למלחמה כזאת. יגאל הוא חלק מהמשפחה שלנו", אמרו קרוביה. בתה ניבין ל-103FM: "אפשר לחיות יחד"
> 
> 
> 
> news.walla.co.il
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Israeli "apartheid" looks like.


its so fking cute!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

*Gaza’s Rockets: A Replenished Arsenal That Vexes Israel*

*Despite a blockade, Palestinian militants have used help from Iran, ingenuity, Israeli-fired duds and even plumbing pipes to make thousands of rockets with increased range.*






A house in Petah Tikva, Israel, that was hit this week by a rocket fired from the Gaza Strip.Credit...Dan Balilty for The New York Times

By Mona El-Naggar
May 13, 2021

CAIRO — They smuggle the parts or make their own, aided with know-how from Iran. They repurpose plumbing pipes scavenged from abandoned Israeli settlements and components culled from dud Israeli bombs. They assemble the rockets underground or in dense neighborhoods where Israeli airstrikes are likely to cause civilian casualties.

Despite Israel’s vaunted surveillance capability and overwhelming military firepower next door, Palestinian militants in Gaza have managed to amass a large arsenal of rockets with enhanced range in the 16 years since Israel vacated the coastal enclave it had occupied after the 1967 war.

Hamas, the militant group that has run Gaza since 2007 and does not recognize Israel’s right to exist, has parlayed the arsenal into an increasingly lethal threat, as seen in the most recent upsurge of hostilities with the Israeli military. By Thursday, Israeli officials said, the militants had fired about 1,800 rockets.

The arsenal pales in comparison to the vast destructive powers of Israel’s air force. But to Israelis, the rockets are the tools of what their country and many others including the United States regard as a terrorist organization, embedded among the nearly two million Palestinian inhabitants of Gaza.

To many Palestinians, the rockets symbolize their rightful resistance to Israeli dominance and occupation.

*How many rockets have been amassed by Hamas and its allies?*

Israeli intelligence has estimated that Hamas, Islamic Jihad and other Palestinian militant groups have about 30,000 rockets and mortar projectiles stashed in Gaza. The rockets are of widely varying ranges and lack guidance systems, but the militants have been able to improve their accuracy.





Rockets being launched toward Israel from Gaza City on Tuesday.Credit...Mahmud Hams/Agence France-Presse — Getty Images

*What is new about the latest volleys launched from Gaza?*

The number of rockets fired each day in the most recent spate of hostilities is unprecedented. And while the majority of the rockets appear to be aimed at population centers across southern and central Israel, longer-range rockets were launched at Tel Aviv and Jerusalem. This is a sign, experts say, that Hamas has not only managed to replenish its arsenal but has improved its capabilities.

Some Israeli commanders have expressed surprise at both the intensity and range of the Gaza rockets.
An analysis by Michael Armstrong, an associate professor of operations research at Brock University in Canada, found a significant increase in the rate of fire. Using numbers from the Israel Defense Forces, Mr. Armstrong, who studies these weapons, cited 470 rockets fired from Gaza during the first 24 hours of the most recent escalation compared to a peak of 192 rockets per day in 2014 and 312 in 2012.

Hamas, he says, also launched more long-range attacks with 130 rockets fired at Tel Aviv late Tuesday, representing close to 17 percent of all fired until that point. In 2014 that rate was at eight percent and in 2012 at less than one percent.

“We still don’t know if Hamas has more long-range rockets, or if they are choosing to use their best stuff first,” Mr. Armstrong said.





People in in Tel Aviv running for shelter during a rocket fire from Gaza on Thursday.Credit...Dan Balilty for The New York Times

*Why can’t Israel’s military destroy all the rockets in flight?*

Israel has successfully thwarted many of the rockets fired so far with its Iron Dome antimissile defense system, destroying them before they land. But an increasing number of the rockets have slammed into Israeli territory, some with deadly effect. Experts say the militants now know that the intensity of the barrages — and the multiple directions from which they launch — have exposed vulnerabilities in the Israeli defense.

“It seems they’re looking to overload or saturate Israel’s interceptive system, which can only handle a certain number of attacks at once.” Mr. Armstrong said.

*What are the ranges of these rockets?*

A sizable portion of the arsenal is believed to be short-range rockets, known as Qassams, named after the Hamas military wing, which have a range of roughly 10 kilometers and are more easily and cheaply produced than longer-range weapons. They have unpredictable trajectories and some land inside Gaza.

The arsenal’s medium-range rockets, based on Iranian and Russian design, can reach targets up to 25 miles, making Israeli targets as far as the Tel Aviv suburbs vulnerable. Versions of these weapons are believed to be produced inside Gaza.

The longest-range rockets can travel much farther and can hit Tel Aviv, Jerusalem and Ben-Gurion Airport. They include the M-75, a locally made rocket with technology supplied by Iran, and the J-80, a locally made rocket named after a famous Hamas military commander, Ahmed al-Jabari, killed by an Israeli airstrike in 2012. The numbers refer to their estimated ranges in kilometers.

On Thursday, Hamas claimed in a statement that it has a missile with a range of 250 kilometers, about 155 miles, that can hit anywhere in Israel.






The remains of a rocket that landed in Ashkelon, Israel.Credit...Jack Guez/Agence France-Presse — Getty Images

*How have Gaza militants preserved or even grown their arsenal?*

In the past, medium- and longer-range rockets were typically smuggled through tunnels along Gaza’s southern border with Egypt, and in some cases smuggled in parts, then assembled in Gaza. But in recent years, with Egypt making a more concerted effort to block and destroy the tunnels, smuggling whole rockets has become far more problematic. So Hamas and its affiliates in Gaza have developed their own production skills.

Michael Herzog, an Israel-based international fellow at The Washington Institute for Near East Policy and a retired brigadier general in the Israel Defense Forces, said Israeli military and intelligence officials are now far more concerned about the abilities of the militants to produce rockets they once had to import.
“The focus of I.D.F. targeting now is on the production facilities so that when this round of fighting ends, there will not only be less rockets but also less production capabilities for making them,” Mr. Herzog said.

*Who has helped Hamas and its allies achieve this capability?*

The Gaza militants have openly attributed their success to help supplied by Iran, which Israel regards as its most potent foreign adversary. Iranian officials, too, are not shy about their relationship with Hamas.
Speaking to a large gathering in May 2019, the leader of Hamas in Gaza, Yahya Sinwar, could not have been more explicit in acknowledging Iran’s critical role in assisting Hamas.

“If it wasn’t for Iran’s support,” he said, “we would not have had these capabilities.”

Along with providing smuggled weapons and equipment, Iran has been focused on training to help Hamas upgrade local production, extend the range of rockets and improve their accuracy, according to both Palestinian and Israeli officials and experts.

“It is a huge improvement going from firing one or two rockets at a time to launching 130 rockets in five minutes,” said Rami Abu Zubaydah, a Gaza-based military expert, referring to the frequency of fire seen in the past few days.

“Most weapons are now manufactured in Gaza, using technical expertise from Iran,” he said.

*How else have Gaza’s rocket makers skirted the blockade?*

While still having to rely on smuggling parts and raw materials, Hamas leaders say the group has engineered creative workarounds to overcome tighter border controls and surveillance.

A 50-minute documentary broadcast by the Qatari-owned television channel Al Jazeera in September showed rare scenes of Hamas militants recovering dozens of Israeli missiles that had not detonated in previous strikes on Gaza.

They brought the remnants into what looked like a hidden manufacturing facility, carefully extracted the explosives packed inside and recycled some of the parts. The same documentary also showed militants digging up old water pipes from where Israeli settlements used to sit and repurposing the empty cylinders in the production of new rockets.

Referring to the repurposed plumbing pipes, while speaking in another gathering in 2019, Mr. Sinwar said, “There is enough there to manufacture rockets for the coming 10 years.”

Nada Rashwan, John Ismay and Rick Gladstone contributed reporting*.*









Gaza’s Rockets: A Replenished Arsenal That Vexes Israel (Published 2021)


Despite a blockade, Palestinian militants have used help from Iran, ingenuity, Israeli-fired duds and even plumbing pipes to make thousands of rockets with increased range.




www.nytimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394975105504141316

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Mujahid Memon

terry5 said:


> Trending in the Jewish community
> View attachment 745024


She's an alien


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395036898066788353


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394989663002185734

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beny Karachun

Lehrasap said:


> Do the Israelis (majority?) really think that they have the right to take the Palestinian Land and Houses while their Jewish God gave this land to the Israelis as their birth right?


This was never a Palestinian land. Some Israelis don't believe in God, they still believe this land is ours. Some believe we occupy Palestinian land. Majority believes the fact that this is our land.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Beny Karachun said:


> This was never a Palestinian land. Some Israelis don't believe in God, they still believe this land is ours. Some believe we occupy Palestinian land. Majority believes the fact that this is our land.



You were axed from the land 2000 years ago.. You couldn't take it back either for that time duration but you got inserted into the land wrongfully due to being in the right place in the right time.. But this land is not yours and there is no claim that can go back 2000 years. It was always a temporary project that trended few decades back but out of fashion nowadays and it is only a matter of time

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

I found this video that shows the Palestinians rocket launches, battle engagements, Kornet ATGM, plus other scenery that are pertinent to the current conflict between Palestinians in Gaza and Israel.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394999542542651402

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Titanium100

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395035629239549957

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## bdslph

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394975105504141316



you mean there will be no siren if its goes supersonic how can you be sure


Titanium100 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395035629239549957



WOW awesome


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=200252915254310

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395026688736641024

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakpride00090

Peace be there said:


> This thread lost its momentum after the ban of Falcon and few Iranian members.
> 
> Thanks @Hassan Al-Somal for sharing the updates.



Why were they banned ?


----------



## bdslph

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> rocket launches, battle engagements, Kornet ATGM, plus other scenery that are pertinent to the current conflict between Palestinians in Gaza and Israel.



thanks for the share

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Iron Dome falling on houses and highways


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394993413427187712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394994846339850247


bdslph said:


> you mean there will be no siren if its goes supersonic how can you be sure



It is the guy that I quoted who made that statement. I have no way of proving that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395006041155411972

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Baghial

*DragonForce Malaysia*
anrYesidtctSpherdoSctuiayfn tastf o3:c0oro5r PMerdS · 

HELLo Israhell ! more than 5000 CCTV was hacked including Top Gov and Top Secret Buildings.
We are closer than you think






#Israel .
#OpsMata
#OpIsrael
#OpsBedil
#… 
See More

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395015241541558273

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Baghial

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395020298920026114

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
4


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395031532788584451

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395052658940157962

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Titanium100

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395006041155411972

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Bahram Esfandiari said:


>


I am anti zionist...if that makes me anti semetic....I am proud.

Israel doesn't understand peace. They only understand war. And until they start to die they will not accept peace. 

The enemy of the Jews is zionist nazi Israelis

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Pak-Canuck

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394960645133672450
Let the surprises keep on coming 😁

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
4


----------



## Mujahid Memon

Adecypher said:


> *Analysis Gaza Lives Erased: Israel Is Wiping Out Entire Palestinian Families on Purpose
> https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/gaza-israel-wiping-entire-palestinian-families-hamas-1.9820005*


Isn't haaretz israel's media??


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Folks, bypass the hashtags and try to listen to what the gentleman is saying: He perfectly laid out why Netanyahu started this war and why he is refusing to accept a ceasefire. It seems the Israeli PM is avoiding to go to prison by engaging in the current slaughter that he is carrying out in Gaza. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395054074131853316

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395054704086892545

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adecypher

Mujahid Memon said:


> Isn't haaretz israel's media??


Yes Sir.


----------



## Mujahid Memon

Adecypher said:


> Yes Sir.


So why are they publishing anti-Israel content?


----------



## Peace be there

pakpride00090 said:


> Why were they banned ?



Iranian members were imposing their view time and again that it is Iran which is standing with Hamas and Falcon had few reservations at it. According to him it is Hamas and other factions that is fighting on the ground and it is palestinians which is shedding their blood in it. Though he did not say that Iran did not help but he kinda got irritated glorifying Iran in every third or fourth post.There was exchange of words and name calling which led to closure of thread and ban these people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

Peace be there said:


> Iranian members were imposing their view time and again that it is Iran which is standing with Hamas and Falcon had few reservations at it. According to him it is Hamas and other factions that is fighting on the ground and it is palestinians which is shedding their blood in it. Though he did not say that Iran did not help but he kinda got irritated glorifying Iran in every third or fourth post.There was exchange of words and name calling which led to closure of thread and ban these people.



Only one Iranian got banned and it was not due to this thread.. Plus Falcon! let bygones be bygones. Thread has moved on and Iranians are active since the removal of Falcon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakpride00090

Peace be there said:


> Iranian members were imposing their view time and again that it is Iran which is standing with Hamas and Falcon had few reservations at it. According to him it is Hamas and other factions that is fighting on the ground and it is palestinians which is shedding their blood in it. Though he did not say that Iran did not help but he kinda got irritated glorifying Iran in every third or fourth post.There was exchange of words and name calling which led to closure of thread and ban these people.



Ah I was wondering where that thread went ...That was a long and informative thread but .

Thanks for the update.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Mujahid Memon said:


> So why are they publishing anti-Israel content?


Sometime humanity wins.


----------



## Baghial

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395031532788584451
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395052658940157962



SATIN tanyahu WANTS TO STOP
BUT THE JEW LOVER SAID KEEP ON,


----------



## Champion_Usmani

Ahmet Pasha said:


> They better plant tons of Gharkad tree for that to happen.


According to Hadith even Gharqad will not save them. They will die horrible death, INSHA ALLAH.

But when will that happen, that is not clear. Only ALLAH knows the correct/actual time, so we can't sit idle waiting for the Hadith to come true, what if there is still a century or more time period left for this to happen? Who knows how much time. So right approach will be that all Muslim countries, especially major powers among them must take matters into own hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azbaroj

Nowshera said:


> Are we once again seeing a new form of warfare developing? Airstrikes have always been highly effective against ground based forces without anti air capabilities.
> 
> However, the Israelis haven't been able to stop the resistance from firing rockets. I think the tunnels must be too deep for the airstrikes to have an effect. Either that or Israeli intelligence is poor - but even if that were the case Gaza is so small they should still be able to find the locations. The only way to stop them now will be a ground invasion which I don't think the occupation is willing to do right now.
> 
> The once mighty IDF stood proudly in the Middle East as a bastion of Zionist supremacy full of hubris and arrogance. These clashes have made them look very vulnerable and dare I say it weak. At this point it seems like even Attack district police station will be a handful for them. the targeting of civilian populations has also been bad PR for the occupation hence the resources spent on propaganda.


 You can defeat Israel by only unconventional war. In a conventional war , the combined 
Airforces of all muslim countries including Turkey, Pakistan, Egypt, Iran , KSA etc can't defeat Israel . It may be overwhelming to hear but this is the reality. 
First of all , to not to loose , entrench them from all sides .
Prepare one million plus ballistic missiles . 
Very effective air defence system. 
Plan to take out their air defence systems. 
But bad luck is , no three or four Muslim countries will never be together to face Israel. 
So there is no total defeat for Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lehrasap

Beny Karachun said:


> This was never a Palestinian land. Some Israelis don't believe in God, they still believe this land is ours. Some believe we occupy Palestinian land. Majority believes the fact that this is our land.



Thanks for making it clear. Nevertheless, please also make it clear to us:

(1) I could understand when believing Israeli claim that God gifted this land to them and thus they are entitled to kick out the Palestinians from this land, but on what bases do the non-believing Israelis consider this land to be theirs and on what bases do they want to kick out the Palestinians?

(2) Another issue is this that Jewish God promised them the "Greater Israel" (and not the piece of land which is known as Israel today).
Do Israelis want to wage a war in future to occupy Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, northern Saudi Arabia in order to fulfil their God's promise of having the "Greater Israel" as their birth right?


----------



## Baghial

The Deal and the Weapon"

worth watching/the betrayal ............of arabs------to palestine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lehrasap

@Beny Karachun 

This is the criticism by Atheists groups upon the Israelis. How do the Israelis respond to this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Terrorist Netanyahu has somehow admitted a defeat despite the huge atrocities that he's committed and is still committing against the people of Gaza. He is calling for the whole West to stand by him, because if Hamas wins, as he put it, "then then this is a defeat for all of us and for the entire Wes t". 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394952806398840832

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## GWXP

Beny Karachun said:


> This was never a Palestinian land. Some Israelis don't believe in God, they still believe this land is ours. Some believe we occupy Palestinian land. Majority believes the fact that this is our land.


If you guys make a DNA test it will show that you are ethnically* Russians, Ukrainians, Poles*---ethnically you dont have any connections to that land unlike the Palestinians.

DNA test shows that Palestinians are aboriginals of that land and are descendents of (including) ancient Hebrews who later were Arabized and Islamized.....

From wikipedia:

"_A number of pre-Mandatory Zionists, from Ahad Ha'am and Ber Borochov to David Ben-Gurion and Yitzhak Ben Zvi thought of the Palestinian peasant population as descended from the ancient biblical Hebrews, but this belief was disowned when its ideological implications became problematic.[122] Ahad Ha'am believed that, "the Moslems [of Palestine] are the ancient residents of the land ... who became Christians on the rise of Christianity and became Moslems on the arrival of Islam.""

Ber Borochov, one of the key ideological architects of Marxist Zionism, claimed as early as 1905 that, "The Fellahin in Eretz-Israel are the descendants of remnants of the Hebrew agricultural community,"

David Ben-Gurion and Yitzhak Ben Zvi, later becoming Israel's first Prime Minister and second President, respectively, suggested in a 1918 paper written in Yiddish that Palestinian peasants and their mode of life were living historical testimonies to Israelite practices in the biblical period

While it dispersed much of the land's Jewish community around the world, those "workers of the land that remained attached to their land," stayed behind and were eventually converted to Christianity and then Islam

Tsvi Misinai, an Israeli researcher, entrepreneur and proponent of a controversial alternative solution to the Israeli–Palestinian conflict, asserts that nearly 90% of all Palestinians living within Israel and the occupied territories (including Israel's Arab citizens and Negev Bedouin)[129] are descended from the Jewish Israelite peasantry that remained on the land, after the others, mostly city dwellers, were exiled or left._

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Trango Towers

Yankee-stani said:


>


The turning point has been reached.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

This is limit of freedom of expression when Jews are criticized on Twitter.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani




----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395042516186062853

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Baghial

Baghial said:


> The Deal and the Weapon"
> 
> worth watching/the betrayal ............of arabs------to palestine






_ITS AN HOUR LONG DOC- BUT FOR THE PEOPLE WHO LIKE TO KNOW THE RESISTENCE OF HAMAS-
THERE ARSNEL/ SMUGLING ROUTES/ . HOW THEY TURND SCRAP ;IN TO MISSLES... JUST SHEER WILL, AMAZZING,


RECOMENDED WATCH------------_


Hassan Al-Somal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395042516186062853




EGYPT AND ITS GENERAL PUSSY, ARE PET DOGS OF ISREAL AND AMERIKI SWINES, 
,IF M-MORSI, WOULD BE ALIVE,-----------------SISSI WOULD BE DANCING ON PORNHUBXVIDEOS

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395077228027777025

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395077666483564547

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Can anyone confirms that Malaysia is ready to send its forces under UN peace keeping mission:

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Pak-Canuck

So apparently Israel really being pressured into Thursday's ceasefire deadline, and netangaan-doo will be very reluctant as Hamas will declare a major victory (and the worldwide media can show whatever they want, their citizens who have been under constant rocket fire, sirens and significant damages are going to hang him dry). Expect tonight for both sides to unleash their worst yet so that each can show who the victor is. If the palestinians inflict significant damage netangaan-doo will be forced not to stop

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adecypher

Pak-Canuck said:


> So apparently Israel really being pressured into Thursday's ceasefire deadline, and netan-gaan$oo very reluctant as Hamas will declare a major victory (and the worldwide media can show whatever they want, their citizens who have been under constant rocket fire, sirens and significant damages are going to hang him dry).


And that is a good thing because that will make netan-gaan$oo  loose the elections...


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392163501997797382


> "As soon as we heard the siren, we ran to the protected spaces. When reports came out on rockets hitting residential buildings, we got into our vehicles and ambulances," Lasri said.
> 
> Lasri and his colleagues treated several people who suffered shrapnel wounds, as well as shock victims, and some had to be hospitalized.



We constantly hear from the Israeli side "no casualties"; however, if you google each Israeli hospital, they have stories of people getting wounded in those rocket attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

Adecypher said:


> Can anyone confirms that Malaysia is ready to send its forces under UN peace keeping mission:









A Hamas leadership delegation is taking part in the Islamic Summit of Kuala Lumpur. The delegation is led by its political bureau member Mousa Abu Marzouk, and includes a number of its political bureau members such as Izzat al-Rishq, Husam Badran and Khalil al-Hayya, as well as the former head of its political bureau, Khaled Meshaal. This while Haniyeh stayed in Qatar.

Malaysia, Turkey, Qatar, Pakistan and Indonesia were invited to the summit, which was shunned by Saudi Arabia and Egypt.

Riyadh and Cairo fear this summit might lead to the possible formation of a new alliance, which would be a substitute for the Organization of the Islamic Conference — Saudi Arabia’s gateway to leading the Islamic World.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakFactor

pakpride00090 said:


> Why were they banned ?



You know the usual Shia-Sunni bullshit.


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393463133302403073


----------



## Baghial

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393463133302403073




- WELLL- look at it this way --- running to shelters ------------ is good for heart valves,
less chance of dying from heart attack

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Pak-Canuck

Adecypher said:


> And that is a good thing because that will make netan-gaan$oo  loose the elections...



Exactly, this is what I said earlier, Hamas along with Hezb and Irani coordination have lured him into a huge trap. Either he stops now, basically showing Israel was defeated in denting hamas in any way and lose power once and for all (no way after 4 no-confidence votes and missing the deadline to form govt in april is he going to stay in power after this mess) OR he keeps on going, completely draining out his military personnel and people AND equipment like the iron dome, and having every palestinian faction fight against him like they are doing right now, and only for hezb to open up fronts from Lebanon and Syria later down the road (which is undoubtedly their plan from all their statements) and force israel into a much worse defeat. , tough choice

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

2 killed, 7 injured by direct rocket hit – J-Wire


Two people were killed and another seven were injured on Tuesday when a rocket directly hit the agricultural packaging house they were working in at the Eshkol Region, adjacent to the Gaza Strip.




www.jwire.com.au

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

Pak-Canuck said:


> Exactly, this is what I said earlier, Hamas along with Hezb and Irani coordination have lured him into a huge trap. Either he stops now, basically showing Israel was defeated in denting hamas in any way and lose power once and for all (no way after 4 no-confidence votes and missing the deadline to form govt in april is he going to stay in power after this mess) OR he keeps on going, completely draining out his military personnel and people AND equipment like the iron dome, and having every palestinian faction fight against him like they are doing right now, and only for hezb to open up fronts from Lebanon and Syria later down the road (which is undoubtedly their plan from all their statements) and force israel into a much worse defeat. , tough choice




Iran doesn’t want an Israel-Hezbollah war while it tries to win sanctions relief from the US at the nuclear talks in Vienna. In addition, conflict with Israel would lead to Hezbollah’s stockpile of precision missiles being raised at the negotiations,...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

*19 Israelis injured in overnight rocket attacks from Gaza*





__





Jordan News Agency (Petra)







petra.gov.jo














Deadly Rockets Hit Israel, Messianic Believers Caught In The Crossfire


Bedouin rioters targeted Israeli motorists with rocks and burning tires as Hamas militants fired rockets into Israel, killing two people, witnesses and officials said.




www.worthynews.com

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt




----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Hamas struck south, central Israel, with rocket salvos on day 10 of hostilities - The Rv Article


Israeli safety forces on the crash web site of a missile fragment fired from the Gaza Strip within the southern port metropolis of Ashdod, Might 19, 2021



rvarticle.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Messerschmitt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394671356533526535

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Clutch

newb3e said:


> how are arabs reacting to all this not the royal turds but common arabs!



They are too busy in shopping malls...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Angry Angry:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

*Israeli media acknowledge Hamas lobbying missiles at 6 Israeli Air Force bases. *








Hamas aims rockets at 6 Israeli Air Force bases as rocket fire continues - The Jerusalem Post - Newsfeed


Hamas aimed rockets at Israel Air Force bases in the South - including Tel Nof, Nevatim and Ramon - early Wednesday morning as sirens sounded across the



newsfeeds.media














Man killed in Ramat Gan rocket strike as barrages batter center, south of Israel


A 55-year-old man was killed on Saturday in a rocket strike on the Tel Aviv suburb of Ramat Gan, as cities and communities in the center and south of Israel were battered by barrages of rockets. According to Channel 12 news, the man did not have a protected area in his home and was unable to rea ...




newscentric.com.ng

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Baghial

Baghial said:


> A Hamas leadership delegation is taking part in the Islamic Summit of Kuala Lumpur. The delegation is led by its political bureau member Mousa Abu Marzouk, and includes a number of its political bureau members such as Izzat al-Rishq, Husam Badran and Khalil al-Hayya, as well as the former head of its political bureau, Khaled Meshaal. This while Haniyeh stayed in Qatar.
> 
> Malaysia, Turkey, Qatar, Pakistan and Indonesia were invited to the summit, which was shunned by Saudi Arabia and Egypt.
> 
> Riyadh and Cairo fear this summit might lead to the possible formation of a new alliance, which would be a substitute for the Organization of the Islamic Conference — Saudi Arabia’s gateway to leading the Islamic World.



S0- WE ALL KNOW ,WHERE WE STAND NOW??

THE DIPLOMATIC, SHAH........
AND TELEPHONIC IMRAN---
AND THE IRON DOME OF PINDI

HAMS ONLY THANKED MALAYSIA..................


Clutch said:


> They are too busy in shopping malls...


 WHAT DID U EXPECT,
WHEN SLAVES( LOONDI) WILL GIVE BIRTH TO ITS MASTERS!....
ITS IN HADITH..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Messerschmitt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394671356533526535


His father died like a dog...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Corona patients can wait; their ward should became a bomb shelter. It looks like Palestinian resistance's rockets have pushed the limits of Israel's healthcare system.









Israeli hospital turns coronavirus ward into bomb-shelter neonatal unit


The neonatal unit is the first to be transferred in a secured area, but a spokesperson for the center explained that they have the capability to move up to 600 beds underground.




www.jpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak-Canuck

Baghial said:


> Iran doesn’t want an Israel-Hezbollah war while it tries to win sanctions relief from the US at the nuclear talks in Vienna. In addition, conflict with Israel would lead to Hezbollah’s stockpile of precision missiles being raised at the negotiations,...



Outfront yeah that may seem like the case, I would disagree for two reasons:

1) They have taken very bad and humiliating strikes by the Israelis over the last few years. Tons of sabotage at their nuclear plants, losing a lot of scientists, and losing a lot of people in Israeli airstrikes in Syria without retaliating in any way. At one point and time they have to take their revenge, they are not a standby country like any of the other mid-east countries that is staying quiet because nothing is being done to them. All of this could be one long drawn out plan

2) I think they would have smartened up by now to realize that it is completely useless striking another deal for sanction relief as they have been pretty much doing the same thing the last 3 decades only for one US administration to enable it and then the one right after to dismantle it

I may be wrong, I guess time will tell shortly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

Pak-Canuck said:


> Exactly, this is what I said earlier, Hamas along with Hezb and Irani coordination have lured him into a huge trap. Either he stops now, basically showing Israel was defeated in denting hamas in any way and lose power once and for all (no way after 4 no-confidence votes and missing the deadline to form govt in april is he going to stay in power after this mess) OR he keeps on going, completely draining out his military personnel and people AND equipment like the iron dome, and having every palestinian faction fight against him like they are doing right now, and only for hezb to open up fronts from Lebanon and Syria later down the road (which is undoubtedly their plan from all their statements) and force israel into a much worse defeat. , tough choice




Good analysis.
I have been against yet another cease-fire this time around. It suits Israel to have degraded Hamas for some more years while going about expanding the Settlements and causing the ethnic cleansing of Palestinians. These landgrabbing sick people have probably calculated the area of the land to take and the quality of the land to take before finally offering some kind of a contiguous State to the Palestinians.
A ceasefire now will only help Israel to make the Palestinians' destiny to be the permanently like the Native Americans' live in USA: Of Reservations, in Reservations, and as defeated and subjugated people.


To make Israel behave is the Hezbollah model from 2006: Bleed a First World country which has a lot to lose than its poverty-stricken opponents. The longer the conflict lasts, the more billions $ Israel will lose. Already Israel is trying to buy $700+ million of weapons from America--shows you they must be feeling some pinch. 

There should be new fronts from all sides using uncoventional means: Fire cheap rockets from mountains, fields,.. from everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

> Thousands of Hamas rockets have terrorized Israeli society in the last week. Some two-thirds of Israelis are under attack and hundreds have been injured as a result of the rockets.











Israel under attack: Moderate, mild injuries? Shock? What the terms mean


When hospitals report that people were treated for shock or are in moderate condition, what does it really mean?




www.jpost.com





Two-thirds of Israelis? That is 66.67% of the Israeli population. Since the population size of Israel in 2021 is 8,773,632, the 66.67% figure gives you 5,849,380 people. Basically, the Palestinian resistance's rockets are having a huge impact on close to 6 million Israelis. That is definitely a huge number of people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

Pak-Canuck said:


> Outfront yeah that may seem like the case, I would disagree for two reasons:
> 
> 1) They have taken very bad and humiliating strikes by the Israelis over the last few years. Tons of sabotage at their nuclear plants, losing a lot of scientists, and losing a lot of people in Israeli airstrikes in Syria without retaliating in any way. At one point and time they have to take their revenge, they are not a standby country like any of the other mid-east countries that is staying quiet because nothing is being done to them. All of this could be one long drawn out plan
> 
> 2) I think they would have smartened up by now to realize that it is completely useless striking another deal for sanction relief as they have been pretty much doing the same thing the last 3 decades only for one US administration to enable it and then the one right after to dismantle it
> 
> I may be wrong, I guess time will tell shortly




Another good post.
To Iran: What is another good deal from Americans if another Trump comes to power in 2024 or the Democrats get pressured by Israel into walking away from another deal? American credibility was already lost after Trump walked away from the deal with Iran.
Iran has been taking the insults from Israel and I have a strong feeling they will respond to Israel in a befitting manner before long. Perhaps, as you said above, by opening a front via Hezbollah and Iranian proxies in Syria.

To those who said even a combined Muslim countries' armies can't take down Israel: I disagree. Only if America stays out then it would be game over for Israel in a frontal war with Turkey alone, lest nukes get involved. There is a reason Israelis have worked very hard to ensure the American political class stays very scared and loyal to the Israel Lobby in America. And if you read Walt and Mearsheimer paper from 2006 then you will see that they claim that Israel ALWAYS had a better military in terms of training and equipment--even in 1948. Beating bedouin armies was so long ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395110676541186049

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Meengla said:


> To those who said even a combined Muslim countries' armies can't take down Israel: I disagree. Only if America stays out then it would be game over for Israel in a frontal war with Turkey alone, lest nukes get involved. There is a reason Israelis have worked very hard to ensure the American political class stays very scared and loyal to the Israel Lobby in America. And if you read Walt and Mearsheimer paper from 2006 then you will see that they claim that Israel ALWAYS had a better military in terms of training and equipment--even in 1948. Beating bedouin armies was so long ago.


If there's no US, Palestinians themselves can kick out Israelis from their land.


----------



## thetutle

500 said:


> View attachment 745268
> 
> 
> The kidney of Yigal Yehoshua who was lynched last week by Arabs in Lod for being Jewish was donated to Randa Awes, an Arab woman in Jerusalem. "There are no Jews or Arabs, only humans," her family said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> כליית הנרצח בלוד הושתלה בתושבת בית צפאפא: "אין יהודים וערבים, רק בני אדם" - וואלה! חדשות
> 
> 
> במשפחתה של ראנדה, בת 58 מירושלים ואחת מארבעת האזרחים שקיבלו את איבריו של יהושע, גינו את האלימות שהובילו למותו. "אנחנו עובדים וחיים עם יהודים, ולא ציפינו למלחמה כזאת. יגאל הוא חלק מהמשפחה שלנו", אמרו קרוביה. בתה ניבין ל-103FM: "אפשר לחיות יחד"
> 
> 
> 
> news.walla.co.il
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Israeli "apartheid" looks like.



Firstly I dont believe a single thing this government says, Secondly, even if true, she might have been a Mossad agent or god knows what. And thirdly, even if true, the person who authorised it can receive some award maybe called "the righteous amongst the occupiers". They can build a monument to him when its all over and you set 6 million people free from their prison.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Baghial

Pak-Canuck said:


> Outfront yeah that may seem like the case, I would disagree for two reasons:
> 
> 1) They have taken very bad and humiliating strikes by the Israelis over the last few years. Tons of sabotage at their nuclear plants, losing a lot of scientists, and losing a lot of people in Israeli airstrikes in Syria without retaliating in any way. At one point and time they have to take their revenge, they are not a standby country like any of the other mid-east countries that is staying quiet because nothing is being done to them. All of this could be one long drawn out plan
> 
> 2) I think they would have smartened up by now to realize that it is completely useless striking another deal for sanction relief as they have been pretty much doing the same thing the last 3 decades only for one US administration to enable it and then the one right after to dismantle it
> 
> I may be wrong, I guess time will tell shortly



----------- keep mowing the same lawn every year, cycle


----------



## azbaroj

Meengla said:


> Another good post.
> To Iran: What is another good deal from Americans if another Trump comes to power in 2024 or the Democrats get pressured by Israel into walking away from another deal? American credibility was already lost after Trump walked away from the deal with Iran.
> Iran has been taking the insults from Israel and I have a strong feeling they will respond to Israel in a befitting manner before long. Perhaps, as you said above, by opening a front via Hezbollah and Iranian proxies in Syria.
> 
> To those who said even a combined Muslim countries' armies can't take down Israel: I disagree. Only if America stays out then it would be game over for Israel in a frontal war with Turkey alone, lest nukes get involved. There is a reason Israelis have worked very hard to ensure the American political class stays very scared and loyal to the Israel Lobby in America. And if you read Walt and Mearsheimer paper from 2006 then you will see that they claim that Israel ALWAYS had a better military in terms of training and equipment--even in 1948. Beating bedouin armies was so long ago.


Israel is America and America is Israel. Israel is an extended part of US . If you want to understand Israel project you have to understand Crussade. 
With Israel project , Crussade is fought by Jewish blood . Zionists are not Jews , most of them are Christians.


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

thetutle said:


> Firstly I dont believe a single thing this government says, Secondly, even if true, she might have been a Mossad agent or god knows what. And thirdly, even if true, the person who authorised it can receive some award maybe called "the righteous amongst the occupiers". They can build a monument to him when its all over and you set 6 million people free from their prison.



They want to claim they aren't an apartheid state. It is very likely the person killed and the one was donated to were both Druze. But expect a huge public relations campaign by the Israel's hasbara army to use it against the proven apartheid designation. There is no truth to anything that Israel claims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

Clutch said:


> They are too busy in shopping malls...



too busy eating macdonalds, driving petrol guzzlers and giving fatwas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395068331670003715*The Defiant Hero,s


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395100278219804675*

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Baghial

Dubai lights up the Burj Khalifa for every dead chochon, , but nothing for palestine ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Meengla said:


> Good analysis.
> I have been against yet another cease-fire this time around. It suits Israel to have degraded Hamas for some more years while going about expanding the Settlements and causing the ethnic cleansing of Palestinians. These landgrabbing sick people have probably calculated the area of the land to take and the quality of the land to take before finally offering some kind of a contiguous State to the Palestinians.
> A ceasefire now will only help Israel to make the Palestinians' destiny to be the permanently like the Native Americans' live in USA: Of Reservations, in Reservations, and as defeated and subjugated people.
> 
> 
> To make Israel behave is the Hezbollah model from 2006: Bleed a First World country which has a lot to lose
> than its poverty-stricken opponents. The longer the conflict lasts, the more billions $ Israel will lose. Already Israel is trying to buy $700+ million of weapons from America--shows you they must be feeling some pinch.
> 
> There should be new fronts from all sides using uncoventional means: Fire cheap rockets from mountains, fields,.. from everywhere.



As long as Israel can agree to stop the violations of Al-Aqsa mosque and also stop evicting the Palestinians from Sheikh Jarrah, ceasefire is really good. Keep in mind what is happening in Gaza is a massacre.

Palestinians in Gaza can't be compared to Hezbollah because Hezbollah controls southern Lebanon and have a direct access to Syria. In Gaza, the Palestinians there are blockaded from land, sea, and air. They lack the basic means to fight those fighter jets, and there is no one coming to their aid. All of the speeches that the Muslim nations are giving is all talk. No one is providing any meaningful military help to Gazans because they all don't want to end up the bad side of America.

Let us remember Gaza is a small strip and can't take any more pounding from an army that is backed by world's most powerful state (USA). A ceasefire should buy Palestinians more time to advance their rockets, missiles, and also hopefully air defense systems.

We should remember in this conflict the Palestinians significantly damaged Israel's offshore gas rigs, their missile factories, their nuclear and power plants, and also caused enough fatigue on the Israel's psyche. The question is can Gaza take any more destruction? I believe it has taken enough destruction and the war should come to a conclusion.


Baghial said:


> View attachment 745328
> 
> 
> Dubai lights up the Burj Khalifa for every dead chochon, , but nothing for palestine ?



UAE govt is allied with Israel in this war against Gaza. So the government there doesn't care about the suffering of the Palestinians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395031994040569856

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

They drop huge bombs on innocent men, women, and children who don't have the means to fight their fighter jets, but then drop themselves to the ground as soon as they hear the sound of a siren for an incoming missile. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395114771381465088

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> They drop huge bombs on innocent men, women, and children who don't have the means to fight their fighter jets, but then drop themselves to the ground as soon as they hear the sound of a siren for an incoming missile.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395114771381465088


Cowards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SalarHaqq

Peace be there said:


> Iranian members were imposing their view time and again that it is Iran which is standing with Hamas



I don't see how ordinary users without censorship powers can impose their views on others. All they can do, is to express their views. Readers then remain free to either accept these expressed views or to reject them. And basically, the Iranian members weren't lying, were they.



> According to him it is Hamas and other factions that is fighting on the ground and it is palestinians which is shedding their blood in it.



Certainly true, but I don't remember anyone claiming that Iranian nationals are fighting on the ground.



> he kinda got irritated glorifying Iran in every third or fourth post.



Those who praised Iran also explicitly praised the Palestinian Resistance (I myself did, for example). No one praised Iran at the expense of the Palestinians (at least that's surely not what they were meaning), but out of solidarity with them. So to me it is incomprehensible why one would get irritated by this. But anyway.



> There was exchange of words and name calling which led to closure of thread and ban these people.



Well actually, the name calling for the most part was a one-sided affair, with Iranians and like-minded users getting insulted over and over again and mostly taking it without responding in kind. Not trying to start a debate here, as it would derail the thread. But I thought these explanations might be useful in complementing yours, for the sake of objectivity.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Titanium100 said:


>



Formidble..

I have been lately watching documentaries on them they are strange bunch.. They live life like a spartan state and I kid you not. Youths even attend 10 days summer camps for military training and everything is linked to training.. The ability to defending yourself and fight is taken very serious in Gaza and threats are viewed serious.. They have adapted to being in a situation of threat and in such scenarios it makes you stronger and you adapt to it and seems like Hamas has adapted to such way of life.. 25.000 youths complete one summer camp training at once

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adecypher

Israel is using Qurani Verses to provoke Muslims:







https://www.aa.com.tr/en/middle-eas...bardment-picture-citing-quran-verses-/2246555


----------



## thetutle

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> They drop huge bombs on innocent men, women, and children who don't have the means to fight their fighter jets, but then drop themselves to the ground as soon as they hear the sound of a siren for an incoming missile.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395114771381465088



Not only that, but these fools are pointing their guns at one another.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> As long as Israel can agree to stop the violations of Al-Aqsa mosque and also stop evicting the Palestinians from Sheikh Jarrah, ceasefire is really good. Keep in mind what is happening in Gaza is a massacre.
> 
> Palestinians in Gaza can't be compared to Hezbollah because Hezbollah controls southern Lebanon and have a direct access to Syria. In Gaza, the Palestinians there are blockaded from land, sea, and air. They lack the basic means to fight those fighter jets, and there is no one coming to their aid. All of the speeches that the Muslim nations are giving is all talk. No one is providing any meaningful military help to Gazans because they all don't want to end up the bad side of America.
> 
> Let us remember Gaza is a small strip and can't take any more pounding from an army that is backed by world's most powerful state (USA). A ceasefire should buy Palestinians more time to advance their rockets, missiles, and also hopefully air defense systems.



Once again a great post by you.

I am not in the shoes of the Gazans--obviously not- But I am now starting to think that there is now grand long term plan by the Palestinians, backed up by Iran, and with Egypt's complicity, to have something real and damaging...

These kinds of missiles/rockets could not have been possible without some official Egyptian complicity!!??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Meengla said:


> Once again a great post by you.
> 
> I am not in the shoes of the Gazans--obviously not- But I am now starting to think that there is now grand long term plan by the Palestinians, backed up by Iran, and with Egypt's complicity, to have something real and damaging...
> 
> These kinds of missiles/rockets could not have been possible without some official Egyptian complicity!!??



Bro, I don't know how much assistance that either Egyptians or Iranians provided, but the Palestinians in Gaza definitely need more potent weapons - either air defense systems or powerful ballistic and cruise missiles that can level air bases.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## thetutle

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Bro, I don't how much assistance that either Egyptians or Iranians provided, but the Palestinians in Gaza definitely need more potent weapons - either air defense systems or powerful ballistic and cruise missiles that can level air bases.



Out of 52 muslim countries only 2 have air defence systems that actually work properly. thats Iran and Turkey (don't know much about Pakistan systems) and we dont know how good those are. So its quite unlikely that Palestinians will ever have any air defence system. But As we've seen in Lebanon, you dont need that if your missile deterrent is strong enough. 

To actually have Air defences that could ground the Israeli airforce, it basically means you've defeated Israel. Thats not likely soon.


Meengla said:


> Once again a great post by you.
> 
> I am not in the shoes of the Gazans--obviously not- But I am now starting to think that there is now grand long term plan by the Palestinians, backed up by Iran, and with Egypt's complicity, to have something real and damaging...
> 
> These kinds of missiles/rockets could not have been possible without some official Egyptian complicity!!??



I think without Egyptian complicity. They wouldn't dare. They have a peace treaty to abide by with Israel so that they keep the Sinai peninsula.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Formidble..
> 
> I have been lately watching documentaries on them they are strange bunch.. They live life like a spartan state and I kid you not. Youths even attend 10 days summer camps for military training and everything is linked to training.. The ability to defending yourself and fight is taken very serious in Gaza and threats are viewed serious.. They have adapted to being in a situation of threat and in such scenarios it makes you stronger and you adapt to it and seems like Hamas has adapted to such way of life.. 25.000 youths complete one summer camp training at once



Their intelligence service seems to be not keeping up with the military development of Hamas. Important senior commanders of Qassam brigades and also Suraya Al-Qudus were taken out within a week. That can only be done through an infiltration carried out by Shin Bet. Palestinians in Gaza should get a full control of *NGOs* and *journalists* having a free reign in Gaza. Secret services usually use these 2 groups. 

Another flaw that I witnessed was Israeli intelligence and military were giving calls to some of the senior commanders in order to intimidate and bully them while deploying death threats against them and their families. In many countries, military and security services usually have their own separate communications that is separate from the main public communication network. It is understandable Gaza is a beleaguered enclave that doesn't have the means to cover all of their needs since they're facing a much powerful opponent backed by many countries. Let us hope Gazans will get help in this area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azbaroj

SalarHaqq said:


> I don't see how ordinary users without censorship powers can impose their views on others. All they can do, is to express their views. Readers then remain free to either accept these expressed views or to reject them.
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly true, but I don't remember anyone claiming that Iranian nationals are fighting on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> Those who praised Iran also explicitly praised the Palestinian Resistance (I myself did, for example). No one praised Iran at the expense of the Palestinians, but out of solidarity with them. To me it is incomprehensible why one would get irritated by this. But anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Well actually, the name calling for the most part was a one-sided affair, with Iranians and like-minded users getting insulted over and over again and mostly taking it without responding in kind (I have everything on screenshot to prove it, but I guess it would get me banned if I did, so let's keep it at that).
> 
> I am not trying to start a debate here, since it would derail the thread. But I thought that these explanations would be useful in complementing yours, for the sake of objectivity.


Those who try to drail the thread to Shia Sunni debate or Iran -Arab debate , simply they are Israeli agents. If we don't like someone, we have an option to ignore him . Every member of this forum has a right to their say . So we should stop throwing muds and stay on topics .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

thetutle said:


> Out of 52 muslim countries only 2 have air defence systems that actually work properly. thats Iran and Turkey (don't know much about Pakistan systems) and we dont know how good those are. So its quite unlikely that Palestinians will ever have any air defence system. But As we've seen in Lebanon, you dont need that if your missile deterrent is strong enough.
> 
> To actually have Air defences that could ground the Israeli airforce, it basically means you've defeated Israel. Thats not likely soon.
> 
> 
> I think without Egyptian complicity. They wouldn't dare. They have a peace treaty to abide by with Israel so that they keep the Sinai peninsula.



If the Palestinians can get hold of or assisted with developing powerful cruise and ballistic missiles, they could level the airbases. That is what I think. And if they couldn't take out all of the airbases, they could at least keep them out of business for a while at least. And that would deny the Israelis the free hand they have to do anything they want from the air.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thetutle

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> If the Palestinians can get hold of or assisted with developing powerful cruise and ballistic missiles, they could level the airbases. That is what I think. And if they couldn't take out all of the airbases, they could at least keep them out of business for a while at least. And that would deny the Israelis the free hand they have to do anything they want from the air.



definitely. it will take a long time before they have this capacity. But Lebanese groups have it. 

It imposes a cost to your enemy when you have this. It discourages impunity.


----------



## Adecypher

Pak-Canuck said:


> At one point and time they have to take their revenge



You forgot:


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

thetutle said:


> definitely. it will take a long time before they have this capacity. But Lebanese groups have it.
> 
> It imposes a cost to your enemy when you have this. It discourages impunity.



I think the current war imposed a massive cost to the Israelis. Of course, they aren't admitting it, but any rational future Israeli PM, who isn't Bibi, would take into account the offshore gas rigs, the missile factory, the Dimona nuclear and other power plants , the military bases, and buildings that were all attacked, and the civilian toll in terms of casualties and people running to the shelters endlessly. Especially, there was a huge cost faced by folks in Southern Israel that is near to the Gaza strip. They took the brunt of the resistance's attacks. So in the long run, this could be the deterrent. I really doubt the Israeli right will act business as usual and violate Al-Aqsa mosque or evict people from their homes like they tried in Sheikh Jarrah again. So in the long-run, this should hopefully keep things calm for a foreseeable future.

I think Hamas will also not be easily gauged in the future by someone like Netanyahu who was fighting for his political life and was provoking the Palestinians in order to ignite this war and escape prison. Perhaps they could swallow their pride for some of the events - even though it was hard for them to look at the other way when the Israelis were attacking Masjid Al-Aqsa or were trying to create a demographic change by kicking Palestinians from East Jerusalem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saho

Pak-Canuck said:


> Prolonging this is AGAINST Israel's best interests.
> 
> 1) Despite the heavy push from right wing affiliated media and politicians there has never been more support worldwide for Palestinians (pathetically minus most muslim nations mind you)
> 
> 2) Israel and Netan-yahoo never expected Hamas to be loaded with a much more superior arsenal than before post Intifada #2 (where in previous conflicts literally they were never able to kill more than 1-3 Israelis plus a few cars damaged here and there). One only needs to trend the twitter vids posted here and elsewhere shot by Israelis themselves to see the damage has been very severe. Hamas has also promised for it to get worse day by day and so far they have proved themselves credible, just today they knocked out a boat and an oil rig having previously hit big factories, train stations and even ben gurion airport! (vids posted earlier here)
> 
> 3) Netan-yahoo is already in a bad spot where he could not form his govt before the given deadline due to the tied election and needed a distraction/small conflict to divert attention and regain in the polls, and because of the huge media gag in Israel most of the world can't see how much Israelis are protesting for his removal and there is a lot of pressure on him to stop this rocket barrage which is going on daily. He needs to show a big victory somehow (which sadly will either be levelling gaza immensely or just killing a whole lot more civilians).
> 
> 4) If Hamas doesn't stop firing and actually increases their damage effect more and more he will be forced into a ground war which could lead to much more casualties in the IDF
> 
> 5) If ground invasion does happen and this conflict drags on for months like Hamas has promised, IDF forces will be very demoralized, exhausted and stretched thin and then the last thing they would want is Hezbollah to open up fronts from Lebanon and Syria with much more superior arsenals (which may have been the plan of Iran and Hezbollah all this time for taking revenge against years of incessant Israeli strikes/spy sabotage)
> 
> So again in order to avoid all this I expect Israelis to bomb and level gaza over the next couple of days in the hopes hamas stops firing. Sadly either way this will lead to many more civilian deaths in gaza.


Looking at the last couple of page, ceasfires isn’t happening soon.


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395215162269966338

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thetutle

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> I think the current war imposed a massive cost to the Israelis. Of course, they aren't admitting it, but any rational future Israeli PM, who isn't Bibi, would take into account the offshore gas rigs, the missile factory, the Dimona nuclear and other power plants , the military bases, and buildings that were all attacked, and the civilian toll in terms of casualties and people running to the shelters endlessly. Especially, there was a huge cost faced by folks in Southern Israel that is near the Gaza strip. They took the brunt of the resistance's attacks. So in the long run, this could be the deterrent. I really doubt the Israeli right will act business as usual and violate Al-Aqsa mosque or evict people from their homes like they tried in Sheikh Jarrah again. So in the long-run, this should hopefully keep things calm for a foreseeable future.
> 
> I think Hamas will also not be easily gauged in the future by someone like Netanyahu who was fighting for his political life and was provoking the Palestinians in order to ignite this war and escape prison. Perhaps they could swallow their pride for some of the events - even though it was hard for them to look at the other way when the Israelis were attacking Masjid Al-Aqsa or were trying to create a demographic change by kicking Palestinians from East Jerusalem.



I think yes, it was a massive deterrence for Israel. They won't want their country in flames very soon. Because this little patch of land shut their country down and showed them that even corner of their country can be hit from all sides. This is new to them and they of course won't like it. 

They will continue to evict and make land for expansion, that won't stop. But they will be careful when they attack Gaza again. Gazans already live like crap, more crap doesn't hurt them as much as this hurts a developed country. 

I dont know if Palestinians care if he goes to jail or not, they want Israel to be ruled by a corrupt person who does a bad job. The more he can run Israel into the ground the better for Palestinians. 

This will end in days. Everyone has achieved their purpose. Except Israel, which will not be Able to disarm any armed group or even diminish their capabilities to any noticeable extent. 

If they continue this for another 60 days and find that rockets keep coming for another 60 days, this will be very disheartening. And thats exactly what's likely to happen. thats why its all over soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395217468449243137

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

Adecypher said:


> Sir, with the sad and pathetic state of affairs we have w.r.t muslims holding anyone accountable (historically) for war crimes or crimes against humanity (e.g. Iraq, Afghanistan, Kashmir, Rohingya etc) ... I do not see this happening anytime soon.


The first step is the most important and hardest step.


----------



## Adecypher

khansaheeb said:


> The first step is the most important and hardest step.


Allah SWT give courage to take that first step.


----------



## khansaheeb

Adecypher said:


> Allah SWT give courage to take that first step.


Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

*Hamas: We declare victory, Netanyahu suffered a great defeat*
Thursday, 20 May 2021 2:13 AM *[ Last Update: Thursday, 20 May 2021 2:13 AM ]*






Mousa Abu Marzouq, Hamas’ deputy leader
*Hamas declares victory in its now-10-day-long struggle against the Israeli regime’s huge escalation targeting the Gaza Strip, calling the regime’s Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu the big loser of the confrontation.*
Since last Monday, the regime has unconscionably increased its military attacks against the blockaded enclave, where the Palestinian resistance movement is headquartered. Hamas and the Islamic Jihad, its fellow Gaza-based resistance group, have responded by firing thousands of rockets at the occupied territories.
“Netanyahu has suffered a great defeat and Hamas declares victory,” Mousa Abu Marzouq, Hamas’ deputy leader, said on Wednesday, Lebanon’s al-Mayadeen television network reported.
*‘Truce in the offing’*
“I expect we can reach a truce over the next one or two days,” he added.
According to the official, the resistance’s spectacular response to the Israeli escalation had forced the United States to start pressing Tel Aviv to dial down its assaults.
Earlier, US President Joe Biden urged Netanyahu to seek a “de-escalation” on Wednesday on the path to a ceasefire in the conflict, Reuters reported.
This is while, until a very short while ago, the US would even keep blocking release of a statement at the United Nations Security Council that could ask for cessation of the Israeli attacks, Abu Marzouq said.
The resistance groups’ counterattacks forced Washington to change its stance, he noted.
According to Ofir Gendelman, spokesman for Netanyahu’s office, the Gaza-based groups have fired around 4,000 rockets towards the occupied territories in response to the Israeli regime’s attacks.
The Hamas official also noted how the regime’s intensified savagery had been followed by “unprecedented sympathy” for Palestinians across the entire world, and even inside the occupied territories.
Numerous world leaders have condemned the escalation. Countless world cities, including those perched at the heart of the occupied territories, have also witnessed sweeping protests against the Israeli atrocities.



Calls grow for Israel to end bloodshed as death toll rises in Gaza
Calls are growing worldwide for Israel to end its bloody military aggression on Gaza as more Palestinians fall victim to the occupying regime’s onslaught on the besieged enclave.
*'Israel fears hell may break loose'*
The Hamas official, meanwhile, suggested that another factor that would be forcing the regime into giving in to a truce would be its coming under attack from various directions.
Several rockets have been fired from Lebanon towards the occupied territories over the past week. Iraqi resistance groups and Yemen’s popular Ansarullah movement have also pledged to aid the Gazan groups in their struggle against Tel Aviv.
“Israeli can’t wage war on different fronts, and is very much concerned that the gates of hell may break open in its face,” Abu Marzouq said.
According to the official, the potential armistice would not include the Tel Aviv-occupied West Bank, where the Israeli forces have been attacking Palestinian worshippers and protesters for weeks.
Nevertheless, the resistance would eventually force Netanyahu to stop violating the Palestinians’ rights, he stated.









Hamas: We declare victory, Netanyahu suffered a great defeat


Hamas declares victory in its struggle against Israeli escalation, calling the regime’s premier the big loser of the confrontation.




www.presstv.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khansaheeb

Israel accuses Chinese state TV of 'blatant antisemitism'


Israel’s Embassy in China is protesting what it describes as blatant antisemitism on a program run by the overseas channel of state broadcaster CCTV discussing the ongoing violence in Gaza and elsewhere




abcnews.go.com






*Israel accuses Chinese state TV of 'blatant antisemitism'*
Israel’s Embassy in China is protesting what it describes as blatant antisemitism on a program run by the overseas channel of state broadcaster CCTV discussing the ongoing violence in Gaza and elsewhere
ByThe Associated Press
May 19, 2021, 10:30 AM
• 2 min read

3:13
On Location: May 19, 2021
Catch up on the developing stories making headlines.
BEIJING -- Israel’s Embassy in China is protesting what it describes as “blatant antisemitism” on a program run by the overseas channel of state broadcaster CCTV discussing the ongoing violence in Gaza and elsewhere.

In a tweet, the embassy said “we have hoped that the times of the ‘Jew’s controlling the world’ conspiracy theories were over, unfortunately antisemitism has shown its ugly face again.”

Recent Stories from ABC News

“We are appalled to see blatant antisemitism expressed in an official Chinese media outlet," the tweet said.

On the Tuesday CGTN broadcast, host Zheng Junfeng questioned whether U.S. support for Israel was truly based on shared democratic values, saying “some people believe that U.S. pro-Israeli policy is traceable to the influence of wealthy Jews in the U.S. and the Jewish lobby on U.S. foreign policy makers.”

“Jews dominate finance and and internet sectors,” Zheng says, speaking in English. “So do they have the powerful lobbies some say? Possible.”

Zheng then accused the U.S. — China’s top geopolitical rival — of using Israel as a “beachhead” in the Middle East and a as proxy in its campaign to defeat pan-Arabism.

Spokesperson Erez Katz Volovelsky said Wednesday the embassy had nothing to add to its tweet and had so far received no reply from CGTN, which CCTV operates for foreign audiences, similar to Russia’s RT.

There was no immediate comment from CCTV and Foreign Ministry spokesperson Zhao Lijian said he was “not aware of the situation."


ADVERTISING

“China has repeatedly stated its position on the Palestine-Israel situation," Zhao told reporters at a daily briefing.

China has long been a strong backer of the Palestinian cause and in recent days the Foreign Ministry has castigated the U.S. for blocking a statement in the United Nations Security Council condemning the violence.

Yet, since establishing formal diplomatic relations with Israel in 1992, Beijing has nurtured close economic, technological and military ties, including the purchase of early model Israeli drones.

Judaism is not one of China's officially recognized religions and stereotypes about Jews as shrewd businesspeople and market manipulators are common among the Chinese public.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Trango Towers

khansaheeb said:


> *Hamas: We declare victory, Netanyahu suffered a great defeat*
> Thursday, 20 May 2021 2:13 AM *[ Last Update: Thursday, 20 May 2021 2:13 AM ]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mousa Abu Marzouq, Hamas’ deputy leader
> *Hamas declares victory in its now-10-day-long struggle against the Israeli regime’s huge escalation targeting the Gaza Strip, calling the regime’s Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu the big loser of the confrontation.*
> Since last Monday, the regime has unconscionably increased its military attacks against the blockaded enclave, where the Palestinian resistance movement is headquartered. Hamas and the Islamic Jihad, its fellow Gaza-based resistance group, have responded by firing thousands of rockets at the occupied territories.
> “Netanyahu has suffered a great defeat and Hamas declares victory,” Mousa Abu Marzouq, Hamas’ deputy leader, said on Wednesday, Lebanon’s al-Mayadeen television network reported.
> *‘Truce in the offing’*
> “I expect we can reach a truce over the next one or two days,” he added.
> According to the official, the resistance’s spectacular response to the Israeli escalation had forced the United States to start pressing Tel Aviv to dial down its assaults.
> Earlier, US President Joe Biden urged Netanyahu to seek a “de-escalation” on Wednesday on the path to a ceasefire in the conflict, Reuters reported.
> This is while, until a very short while ago, the US would even keep blocking release of a statement at the United Nations Security Council that could ask for cessation of the Israeli attacks, Abu Marzouq said.
> The resistance groups’ counterattacks forced Washington to change its stance, he noted.
> According to Ofir Gendelman, spokesman for Netanyahu’s office, the Gaza-based groups have fired around 4,000 rockets towards the occupied territories in response to the Israeli regime’s attacks.
> The Hamas official also noted how the regime’s intensified savagery had been followed by “unprecedented sympathy” for Palestinians across the entire world, and even inside the occupied territories.
> Numerous world leaders have condemned the escalation. Countless world cities, including those perched at the heart of the occupied territories, have also witnessed sweeping protests against the Israeli atrocities.
> 
> 
> 
> Calls grow for Israel to end bloodshed as death toll rises in Gaza
> Calls are growing worldwide for Israel to end its bloody military aggression on Gaza as more Palestinians fall victim to the occupying regime’s onslaught on the besieged enclave.
> *'Israel fears hell may break loose'*
> The Hamas official, meanwhile, suggested that another factor that would be forcing the regime into giving in to a truce would be its coming under attack from various directions.
> Several rockets have been fired from Lebanon towards the occupied territories over the past week. Iraqi resistance groups and Yemen’s popular Ansarullah movement have also pledged to aid the Gazan groups in their struggle against Tel Aviv.
> “Israeli can’t wage war on different fronts, and is very much concerned that the gates of hell may break open in its face,” Abu Marzouq said.
> According to the official, the potential armistice would not include the Tel Aviv-occupied West Bank, where the Israeli forces have been attacking Palestinian worshippers and protesters for weeks.
> Nevertheless, the resistance would eventually force Netanyahu to stop violating the Palestinians’ rights, he stated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas: We declare victory, Netanyahu suffered a great defeat
> 
> 
> Hamas declares victory in its struggle against Israeli escalation, calling the regime’s premier the big loser of the confrontation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.presstv.com



As the west says.

Finance for terror must be targeted. Israel is a terrorist country and every person supporting Israel globally must be targeted and exposed. Finance to Israel must be targeted. European capital must be questioned why they support this genocidal nazi regime. Why worshippers are targeted in Ramadan. Should Jewish worshippers be targeted. 
PLO used to hit Israeli assets globally. Perhaps hamas should consider that again especially independent sources of funding. Muslims in America should use their numbers to make politicians listen


khansaheeb said:


> Israel accuses Chinese state TV of 'blatant antisemitism'
> 
> 
> Israel’s Embassy in China is protesting what it describes as blatant antisemitism on a program run by the overseas channel of state broadcaster CCTV discussing the ongoing violence in Gaza and elsewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel accuses Chinese state TV of 'blatant antisemitism'*
> Israel’s Embassy in China is protesting what it describes as blatant antisemitism on a program run by the overseas channel of state broadcaster CCTV discussing the ongoing violence in Gaza and elsewhere
> ByThe Associated Press
> May 19, 2021, 10:30 AM
> • 2 min read
> 
> 3:13
> On Location: May 19, 2021
> Catch up on the developing stories making headlines.
> BEIJING -- Israel’s Embassy in China is protesting what it describes as “blatant antisemitism” on a program run by the overseas channel of state broadcaster CCTV discussing the ongoing violence in Gaza and elsewhere.
> 
> In a tweet, the embassy said “we have hoped that the times of the ‘Jew’s controlling the world’ conspiracy theories were over, unfortunately antisemitism has shown its ugly face again.”
> 
> Recent Stories from ABC News
> 
> “We are appalled to see blatant antisemitism expressed in an official Chinese media outlet," the tweet said.
> 
> On the Tuesday CGTN broadcast, host Zheng Junfeng questioned whether U.S. support for Israel was truly based on shared democratic values, saying “some people believe that U.S. pro-Israeli policy is traceable to the influence of wealthy Jews in the U.S. and the Jewish lobby on U.S. foreign policy makers.”
> 
> “Jews dominate finance and and internet sectors,” Zheng says, speaking in English. “So do they have the powerful lobbies some say? Possible.”
> 
> Zheng then accused the U.S. — China’s top geopolitical rival — of using Israel as a “beachhead” in the Middle East and a as proxy in its campaign to defeat pan-Arabism.
> 
> Spokesperson Erez Katz Volovelsky said Wednesday the embassy had nothing to add to its tweet and had so far received no reply from CGTN, which CCTV operates for foreign audiences, similar to Russia’s RT.
> 
> There was no immediate comment from CCTV and Foreign Ministry spokesperson Zhao Lijian said he was “not aware of the situation."
> 
> 
> ADVERTISING
> 
> “China has repeatedly stated its position on the Palestine-Israel situation," Zhao told reporters at a daily briefing.
> 
> China has long been a strong backer of the Palestinian cause and in recent days the Foreign Ministry has castigated the U.S. for blocking a statement in the United Nations Security Council condemning the violence.
> 
> Yet, since establishing formal diplomatic relations with Israel in 1992, Beijing has nurtured close economic, technological and military ties, including the purchase of early model Israeli drones.
> 
> Judaism is not one of China's officially recognized religions and stereotypes about Jews as shrewd businesspeople and market manipulators are common among the Chinese public.



Cry me a river nazi jew

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## khansaheeb

Trango Towers said:


> As the west says.
> 
> Finance for terror must be targeted. Israel is a terrorist country and every person supporting Israel globally must be targeted and exposed. Finance to Israel must be targeted. European capital must be questioned why they support this genocidal nazi regime. Why worshippers are targeted in Ramadan. Should Jewish worshippers be targeted.
> PLO used to hit Israeli assets globally. Perhaps hamas should consider that again especially independent sources of funding. Muslims in America should use their numbers to make politicians listen
> 
> 
> Cry me a river nazi jew


Our goal is to seek peace and not promote terrorism. However the Palestinians have a right to self defense by any means possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

‘Palestinian Human Rights Are Not A Bargaining Chip’: Rashida Tlaib Confronts Biden On Tarmac


Democratic Michigan Rep. Rashida Tlaib confronted President Joe Biden on the tarmac in Detroit, pressing him on the White House's defense of Israel.




dailycaller.com





*‘Palestinian Human Rights Are Not A Bargaining Chip’: Rashida Tlaib Confronts Biden On Tarmac*










VIRGINIA KRUTAASSOCIATE EDITOR
May 19, 202112:34 PM ET
FONT SIZE:
Democratic Michigan Rep. Rashida Tlaib confronted President Joe Biden on the tarmac in Detroit, pressing him on the White House’s defense of Israel.

According to a statement from the congresswoman’s office, Tlaib blamed Israel for escalating the violence and told the president that she was thus far unsatisfied with the United States’ response to the situation. *(RELATED: Rashida Talib Says Palestinians Are Experiencing ‘Their January 6’)*


“Palestinian human rights are not a bargaining chip and must be protected, not negotiated,” Tlaib reportedly told Biden. “The U.S. cannot continue to give the right-wing [Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin] Netanyahu government billions each year to commit crimes against Palestinians. Atrocities like bombing schools cannot be tolerated, much less conducted with U.S.-supplied weapons.”
​

According to the statement, Tlaib also “reiterated that the status quo is enabling more killing, that the current U.S. approach of unconditional support for the Israeli government is not working, and that the White House must do far more to protect Palestinian lives, dignity, and human rights.”
Tlaib has repeatedly called on the United States to stop giving aid to Israel, arguing that aid was being used by Netanyahu to commit “war crimes.”





Biden spoke highly of Tlaib at an event just hours after the confrontation, saying, “And from my heart, I pray that your grandma and family are well. I promise you I’ll do everything to see that they are, on the West Bank. You’re a fighter and God thank you for being a fighter.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khansaheeb

Ahmet Pasha said:


>


Is the ceasefire to help Israel re-arm as they run out of ammo or is it a genuine request to negotiate peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khansaheeb

Response I got from my UK Member of Parliament regarding my letter:-


Thank you for your email about this very important issue. I am extremely concerned that Palestinian refugee families residing in Sheikh Jarrah are facing forced evictions and that violence has increased in Israel and Palestine.

News reports state that over 200 Palestinians were wounded outside East Jerusalem’s Al-Aqsa Mosque when Israeli Police fired rubber bullets, tear gas and stun grenades on protestors. I condemn these attacks, and across the international community, there have been widespread calls for the Israeli Government to immediately halt all forced evictions, including those in the Sheikh Jarrah neighbourhood of East Jerusalem, as well as to exercise maximum restraint in the use of force with protestors. The spokesperson for the UN High Commissioner for Human Rights called on the Israeli Government to halt any actions that “leads to a risk of forcible transfer”, which he said, “may amount to war crimes”.

In April, over 190 organisations supported the call of Palestinian families facing imminent forced eviction from their homes in Sheikh Jarrah upon the Prosecutor of the International Criminal Court to investigate their case as part of the ongoing investigation into war crimes and crimes against humanity in Palestine. 

According to the United Nations Relief and Works Agency for Palestine Refugees in the Near East, the situation in Sheikh Jarrah is “not an isolated incident” given that “nearly a thousand Palestinians, almost half of whom are children, are at risk of forced eviction across East Jerusalem” and that in many cases the forced eviction of Palestinians is “occurring within the context of Israeli settlement construction and expansion, illegal under international humanitarian law.”

I have publicly condemned these attempts to forcibly displace Palestinian families in East Jerusalem, which in my view, violates Israel’s human rights obligations. I wrote to the Secretary of State for Foreign, Commonwealth and Development Office with Sarah Owen MP, Member of Parliament for Luton North, on Monday 10 May. In the letter (which is attached to this email and can be found here), alongside condemning the attack on the Al-Aqsa Mosque and the illegal annexation of Palestinian land, we pressed the Foreign Secretary to:

Outline what representations he has made to his Israeli counterpart and the Israeli Prime Minister regarding the Israeli Government’s illegal annexation of Palestinian land.
Explain what meaningful action the UK Government intends on taking to prevent the forcible displacement of Palestinians from their homes.
Outline what discussions he has had with his international counterparts through the United Nations regarding a multilateral response to the Israeli Government’s illegal annexation of Palestinian land.
In Parliament, I also supported the application for an Urgent Question on the violence in Israel and Palestine. While I was not selected to speak, you can read the transcript here. I was also pleased to speak at Friday’s “demonstration against evictions in East Jerusalem and attacks on Al-Aqsa worshippers” outside Luton Town Hall. Please follow this link to my social media post on the demonstration.

I am extremely alarmed at the increasing death toll and that the situation has led to rocket fire from Gaza and Israeli airstrikes on Gaza that health officials have said have killed a number of Palestinians. On 11 May, the United Nations Secretary-General António Guterres expressed his deep concern over the situation, including the escalation of violence in Gaza, which adds to the “heightened tensions and violence in occupied East Jerusalem". In particular, he expressed sadness about the “increasingly large numbers of casualties, including children”.

I have long been concerned about the ongoing expansion of Israeli settlements in the occupied Palestinian territories, which have been identified by the United Nations as being in breach of international law. Likewise, on 6 May, the governments of France, Germany, Italy, Spain, and the United Kingdom issued a joint statement on Israeli settlements that restates the internationally recognised position that “settlements are illegal under international law, and threaten prospects for a peaceful resolution to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict.” I agree with calls for an end to the blockade of Gaza, which undermines basic human rights and economic prospects.

In addition, Amnesty International has argued that further annexation plans “would serve only to worsen human rights violations and enshrine the entrenched impunity that has fuelled decades of war crimes, crimes against humanity, and other grave violations.” The United Nations Secretary-General called on the Israeli Government to abandon the plans and the United Nations High Commissioner for Human Rights Michelle Bachelet has said, “Annexation is illegal. Period”. 

Further to this, I am deeply concerned that the UK Government has continued to sell arms to the Israeli Government. In 2020, the Campaign Against Arms Trade reported that the UK has licensed £376 million worth of arms to the Israeli Government since 2015. They have also noted that previous government reviews have found it likely that UK-made arms have been used against Palestinians. The Government must undertake an urgent review, which includes a plan for ceasing UK arms sales where we know they are being targeted against civilians and civilian buildings.

The Labour Party has made four firm requests of the UK Government, which are:

Demand an end to the forced evictions of Palestinians in East Jerusalem.
Insist that sacred sites of all faiths are treated with the utmost respect.
Insist upon the immediate halt to all new settlements and adherence to international law.
Accept the need to recognise Palestine as a state.

I have attached the full letter sent by the Shadow Secretary for Foreign and Commonwealth Affairs, Lisa Nandy MP, to the Foreign Secretary to this email and it can also be viewed here.
I am a longstanding supporter of human rights, and I will continue to press the UK Government to put pressure on the Government of Israel to end these evictions, end the wider persecution of the Palestinian people, and take steps towards lasting peace. 

Yours sincerely,

*Rachel Hopkins*
Member of Parliament for Luton South

3 Union Street, Luton LU1 3AN
457 774
rachel.hopkins.mp@parliament.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Numerous

Lol saw this somewhere else...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
8


----------



## LimaCharlie



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## 500

thetutle said:


> Firstly I dont believe a single thing this government says, Secondly, even if true, she might have been a Mossad agent or god knows what. And thirdly, even if true, the person who authorised it can receive some award maybe called "the righteous amongst the occupiers". They can build a monument to him when its all over and you set 6 million people free from their prison.


Arabs in Israel have longest life expectancy in Middle East. Every day Israeli hospitals save dozens of Arab lives.


Numerous said:


> Lol saw this somewhere else...


Arabs countries sacrificed tens of thousands soldiers fighting Israel.
Iran sacrificed ZERO fighting Israel. On the other hand they slaughter Syrians for 10 years non stop.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
6


----------



## Numerous

500 said:


> Arabs countries sacrificed tens of thousands soldiers fighting Israel.
> Iran sacrificed ZERO fighting Israel. On the other hand they slaughter Syrians for 10 years non stop.



My meme is about the present day arab rulers e.g. UAE leader or Bahraini leader etc... You know, your present day allies. 

Yeh I already know that Iran mostly just kills sunnis rather than americans or israelis. However that has nothing to do with my meme.


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Numerous said:


> Yeh I already know that Iran mostly just kills sunnis rather than americans or israelis. However that has nothing to do with my meme.


If by "sunnis" you mean sectarian Salafist Islamists, then yes!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Numerous

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> If by "sunnis" you mean sectarian Salafist Islamists, then yes!



No that's just dishonest. It's like when we accuse the Israelis of killing innocent Muslims but they always say some rubbish like "oh no we bombed that building because terrorists were there!".

Iranian nationalists and ayotollah fans have their own version where they automatically label everyone who opposes them as ISIS/wahabi/salafi terrorists etc...

I may be taking the mick out of arab rulers here but don't think I don't realise what kind of people rule Iran and what they do to innocent Muslims in Syria and Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> If by "sunnis" you mean sectarian Salafist Islamists, then yes!



Were you not the one crying genocide in Yemen.. For shia extremist being slaugtered and killed..

If these you are calling salafists they are still in Syria waiting for you.. To engage and not hide behind russia.. You can't even move them with a superpower fighting on your side..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## arjunk

Baghial said:


> View attachment 745276
> 
> 
> 
> *DragonForce Malaysia*
> anrYesidtctSpherdoSctuiayfn tastf o3:c0oro5r PMerdS ·
> 
> HELLo Israhell ! more than 5000 CCTV was hacked including Top Gov and Top Secret Buildings.
> We are closer than you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Israel .
> #OpsMata
> #OpIsrael
> #OpsBedil
> #…
> See More
> View attachment 745277



This type of hack is very easy to do. I wanted to do this as well but internet laws in Pakistan are retarded and I cannot use a VPN to hide my IP.


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Numerous said:


> No that's just dishonest. It's like when we accuse the Israelis of killing innocent Muslims but they always say some rubbish like "oh no we bombed that building because terrorists were there!".
> 
> Iranian nationalists and ayotollah fans have their own version where they automatically label everyone who opposes them as ISIS/wahabi/salafi terrorists etc...
> 
> I may be taking the mick out of arab rulers here but don't think I don't realise what kind of people rule Iran and what they do to innocent Muslims in Syria and Iraq.



Why does Iran go out of its way to support Sunni Palestinians morally and militarily consistently for 42 years, when every other Sunni country on the face of the earth has thrown them under the Israeli bus if Iran is so anti Sunni?

Just know that the Shia Sunni divide that people like you like to push is what people like 500 and every other pro Israel maggot wants to see!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Titanium100

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Why does Iran go out of its way to support Sunni Palestinians morally and militarily consistently for 42 years, when every other Sunni country on the face of the earth has thrown them under the Israeli bus if Iran is so anti Sunni?
> 
> Just know that the Shia Sunni divide that people like you like to push is what people like 500 and every other pro Israel maggot wants to see!



True.. But you shouldn't try to throw salafis under the bus it is a big sub-sect. It is unacceptable. Anyone who does and we won't see eye to eye.. It is a trigger point. I also agree 500 planted this

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Titanium100 said:


> Were you not the one crying genocide in Yemen.. For shia extremist being slaugtered and killed..
> 
> If these you are calling salafists they are still in Syria waiting for you.. To engage and not hide behind russia.. You can't even move them with a superpower fighting on your side..



The Genocide in Yemen is in reference to the Food and Medicine Blockade in Ansar Allah controlled territory in Yemen against the entire population there. Your Saudi friends took are even worst than the Israelis in that regards. For you that is just fine because you perceive it as being against Shia there for expectable huh?

As for your little head chopping despicable Salafist buddies they are wasting away under RuAF bombardment all the way up in Idlib province far from being a threat to Damascus so remind me why should a single Iranian have to go and fight them there? How come not one of your precious Salafist dogs ever taken aim at Israel through out the Palestinian Occupation since 1948 but instead get medical and material support directly from Israel?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Numerous

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Why does Iran go out of its way to support Sunni Palestinians morally and militarily consistently for 42 years, when every other Sunni country on the face of the earth has thrown them under the Israeli bus if Iran is so anti Sunni?
> 
> Just know that the Shia Sunni divide that people like you like to push is what people like 500 and every other pro Israel maggot wants to see!



It's not really that consistent and it's mostly talk rather than action. There's a reason why the vast majority of Iranian caused deaths are innocent sunnis and not israelis. 

The answer is pretty simple. Iran is very vocal in favour of Palestine because it is great PR. It's a great way to fool Muslims into thinking that the ayotollahs are friends of Muslims when they are so far from it. It allows Iran to export it's ideas and beliefs more easily whilst at the same time they can undermine their enemies in the gulf by making them seem like traitors and Iran as islamic.

The divide would exist regardless of whether Israelis existed or not. Theologically we are incompatible and normal shia beliefs like hating sahaba will never be accepted.


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> The Genocide in Yemen is in reference to the Food and Medicine Blockade in Ansar Allah controlled territory in Yemen against the entire population there. Your Saudi friends took are even worst than the Israelis in that regards. For you that is just fine because you perceive it as being against Shia there for expectable huh?
> 
> As for your little head chopping despicable Salafist buddies they are wasting away under RuAF bombardment all the way up in Edlib province far from being a threat to Damascus so remind me why should a single Iranian have to go and fight them there? How come not one of your precious Salafist dogs ever taken aim at Israel through out the Palestinian Occupation since 1948 but instead get medical and material support directly from Israel?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> The Genocide in Yemen is in reference to the Food and Medicine Blockade in Ansar Allah controlled territory in Yemen against the entire population there. Your Saudi friends took are even worst than the Israelis in that regards. For you that is just fine because you perceive it as being against Shia there for expectable huh?
> 
> As for your little head chopping despicable Salafist buddies they are wasting away under RuAF bombardment all the way up in Edlib province far from being a threat to Damascus so remind me why should a single Iranian have to go and fight them there?



40% is outside Russia's puppet.. Putin runs Damascus he may only remain there as long as Putin is willing to babysit him.. He ain't getting the other lands back because his powerless and defanged..

Lives is normal there because they have better defense systems.. But it is the houthis who are rooting and getting the burnt.. Don't ever over assume yourself you are kept in check across the board on a stargetic level.. Nowhere to move and nowhere to go.. 

Lets us not give what 500 wants and take this topic up for another day

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Numerous

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> As for your little head chopping despicable Salafist buddies they are wasting away under RuAF bombardment all the way up in Edlib province far from being a threat to Damascus so remind me why should a single Iranian have to go and fight them there?



You accuse others of causing a divide but you have no problem of spouting rubbish about sunnis. Although you just dress it up as something against salafis. Well let me tell you that salafis are still a subsect and what you're doing is sectarianism. If I was speaking about shias in the same way, my posts would be removed pretty quickly.

Calling people head choppers as an insult whilst being a shia is silly anyway because Ali (ra) cut the heads off of many people himself.


----------



## Trango Towers

khansaheeb said:


> Our goal is to seek peace and not promote terrorism. However the Palestinians have a right to self defense by any means possible.


Exactly my point. Palestinaisn should target the financier of terror. I think u missed that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thetutle

500 said:


> Arabs in Israel have longest life expectancy in Middle East. Every day Israeli hospitals save dozens of Arab lives.



Its probably true. I know a Palestinian who amongst other things is an Israeli Citizen. He thinks Israel is pretty good. He's a Christian. He doesnt like being regularly humiliated by various administrative processes. And thinks that there is a lot of discrimination when dating. But otherwise thinks it's ok. 

At some point he moved to Jordan. which is much poorer. There must be a reason you'd leave Israel for Jordan. 

Regardless of such individual example and statistics, it's patently clear to everyone that Palestinians are second class citizens and that Jewish Israelis shoot them on the street like dogs without any repercussions. 

In fact, how would you feel if you came to a country where I could do to you what Jews do to Palestinians in Israel. I bet you would never ever come so such a country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trango Towers

500 said:


> Arabs in Israel have longest life expectancy in Middle East. Every day Israeli hospitals save dozens of Arab lives.
> 
> Arabs countries sacrificed tens of thousands soldiers fighting Israel.
> Iran sacrificed ZERO fighting Israel. On the other hand they slaughter Syrians for 10 years non stop.


Wait till the Muslims come..Arabs won't matter.
You created Hamas to fight PLO. Now you cannot handle Hamas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Numerous said:


> It's not really that consistent and it's mostly talk rather than action. There's a reason why the vast majority of Iranian caused deaths are innocent sunnis and not israelis.
> 
> The answer is pretty simple. Iran is very vocal in favour of Palestine because it is great PR. It's a great way to fool Muslims into thinking that the ayotollahs are friends of Muslims when they are so far from it. It allows Iran to export it's ideas and beliefs more easily whilst at the same time they can undermine their enemies in the gulf by making them seem like traitors and Iran as islamic.
> 
> The divide would exist regardless of whether Israelis existed or not. Theologically we are incompatible and normal shia beliefs like hating sahaba will never be accepted.


I don't want to derail this thread any further so I will accept your answer while I shake my head at your Sectarian mindset. People like you make Israelis very happy!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

Baghial said:


> Cairo fear this summit might lead to the possible formation of a new alliance, which would be a substitute for the Organization of the Is



LOL OIC is useless anyways

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Numerous

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> I don't want to derail this thread any further so I will accept your answer while I shake my head at your Sectarian mindset. People like you make Israelis very happy!!!



Ah yes. I am sectarian but you consistently talking badly about sunni groups is not sectarianism. Sectarianism must have a different meaning in Iran I guess.


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Numerous said:


> Ah yes. I am sectarian but you consistently talking badly about sunni groups is not sectarianism. Sectarianism must have a different meaning in Iran I guess.



When that Sunni group is all about killing Shia then yeah I have a problem. So sorry I guess us shia should just let Salafists come cut our throats!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> When that Sunni group is all about killing Shia then yeah I have a problem. So sorry I guess us shia should just let Salafists come cut our throats!



lol.. So we are now assuming that all salafis wanna kill Shia? Lmao. Why don't all the Gulf states+ Jordan+ Egypt kill all their shia residents


----------



## Numerous

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> When that Sunni group is all about killing Shia then yeah I have a problem. So sorry I guess us shia should just let Salafists come cut our throats!



Well since the ayotollahs kill sunnis mostly too. It's fine for me to hate them and their supporters. Guess I'm not sectarian either. 

Glad we could finally agree.


----------



## Salza

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Folks, bypass the hashtags and try to listen to what the gentleman is saying: He perfectly laid out why Netanyahu started this war and why he is refusing to accept a ceasefire. It seems the Israeli PM is avoiding to go to prison by engaging in the current slaughter that he is carrying out in Gaza.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395054074131853316



This is precisely why, that psychopath Netanyahu wants this to continue. This clip should be forwarded every where.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Numerous said:


> Well since the ayotollahs kill sunnis mostly too. It's fine for me to hate them and their supporters. Guess I'm not sectarian either.
> 
> Glad we could finally agree.


Can you show me one case where Iran has deliberately targeted a Sunni CIVILIAN population just for being Sunni like your fine upstanding brothers in ISIL and Al Qaeda have done against Shias and other minorities throughout Afghanistan, Pakistan, Iran, Iraq, Syria ...? Iran has fought Sunni extremist groups like ISIL and AQ while having supported Sunni Muslim resistance movements in Palestine and Bosnia. Iran is not Sectarian.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Can you show me one case where Iran has deliberately targeted a Sunni CIVILIAN population like your fine upstanding Sunni brothers in ISIL and Al Qaeda have done throughout Afghanistan, Pakistan, Iran, Iraq syria ...?



Lets not derail thread with other irrelevant topics brothers.. If we enter other topics we get side-tracked from the thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> lol.. So we are now assuming that all salafis wanna kill Shia? Lmao. Why don't all the Gulf states+ Jordan+ Egypt kill all their shia residents



There have been many suicide bombers attacks on Shia mosques in Pakistan ,Saudi Arabia and elsewhere. In Egypt Shia have been lynched on the streets because they were the wrong sect but you want to ignore that. Keep derailing this thread and make your Israeli buddies happy!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> There have been many suicide bombers attacks on Shia mosques in Pakistan ,Saudi Arabia and elsewhere. In Egypt Shia have been lynched on the streets because they were the wrong sect but you want to ignore that. Keep derailing this thread and make your Israeli buddies happy!



It is a long side-topic lets stay on track and I will answer another time cheers.. in the main time lets get this thread going


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Lets not derail thread with other irrelevant topics brothers.. If we enter other topics we get side-tracked from the thread


 I am sorry for taking away from the main focus of this tread but it really bothers me how some people portray Iran as anti-Sunni when Iran has suffered so many sanctions just for supporting the Palestinian cause as if Iran gets anything tangible for it except sanctions and hardship.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395156513900093443

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Numerous

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Stop it.. What don't you understand.. This is another topic. Last thread was locked because of that..



Okay bro, sorry, I didn't know.


----------



## Numerous

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Okay please also delete your last post.. Thanks brother



Sorted bro, its gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

bdslph said:


> LOL OIC is useless anyways


Man made laws do not apply to the powerful!


----------



## Type59

Thread is pointless. No decent content just opinions.


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Why does Iran go out of its way to support Sunni Palestinians morally and militarily consistently for 42 years, when every other Sunni country on the face of the earth has thrown them under the Israeli bus if Iran is so anti Sunni?
> 
> Just know that the Shia Sunni divide that people like you like to push is what people like 500 and every other pro Israel maggot wants to see!



First and foremost according to Shia religion, Al ‘Aqsa Mosque does not even exist on earth, but in Heaven. Thus it have no sanctity except in political expediency.

_"They say that he (the Prophet peace be upon him and his pure family) was taken for a night journey from the Sacred Mosque to Jerusalem.’ He then said: ‘It is not as they say, rather he was taken for a night journey from here to here’, pointing to the heaven. And he added, ‘What is in between them is sacred.’” (Tafsir al-Qummi v2, p 243) _


And since when does Iran neo-safavid care about the lives of Sunni Arabs? And what has it done for Palestinians for almost half a century except rhetoric? Iran has marginalised its own Shia population, and has undertaken a Nakba of Sunnis throughout the region under the pretext of combating ‘Wahhabism’ and "terrorism", that overshadows the Nakba of Palestine, commited by the Zionist, who today uses the same pretexts

Whataboutism won't distract from the fact that Irans exploitation of the Palestinian cause and attempt to consolidate a monopoly over it within the limits of pro-Iran propaganda, is neither better then the traitors in the Arab world (Despite funneling more money into Palestine than Iran has ever done)

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Indian propaganda who is financing hamas? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395075931329372161


Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> _"They say that he (the Prophet peace be upon him and his pure family) was taken for a night journey from the Sacred Mosque to Jerusalem.’ He then said: ‘It is not as they say, rather he was taken for a night journey from here to here’, pointing to the heaven. And he added, ‘What is in between them is sacred.’” (Tafsir al-Qummi v2, p 243) _



Please take this to Iranian chill thread or somewhere else this is Israel-Gaza thread guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Titanium100

There are rumors on twitter saying it was Angela Merkel that has brokered the ceasefire between both sides


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395344058931843076

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Hamas chief thanks Egypt’s president for donating $500m for Gaza | By Zubair Khan Utmanzai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Indian propaganda who is financing hamas?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395075931329372161
> 
> Please take this to Iranian chill thread or somewhere else this is Israel-Gaza thread guys



bitch israel gets 3 bn dollars of usa taxpayer money and receives alot more from donation etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> First and foremost according to Shia religion, Al ‘Aqsa Mosque does not even exist on earth, but in Heaven. Thus it have no sanctity except in political expediency.
> 
> _"They say that he (the Prophet peace be upon him and his pure family) was taken for a night journey from the Sacred Mosque to Jerusalem.’ He then said: ‘It is not as they say, rather he was taken for a night journey from here to here’, pointing to the heaven. And he added, ‘What is in between them is sacred.’” (Tafsir al-Qummi v2, p 243) _
> 
> 
> And since when does Iran neo-safavid care about the lives of Sunni Arabs? And what has it done for almost half a century except rhetoric? Iran has marginalised its own Shia population, and has undertaken a Nakba of Sunnis throughout the region under the pretext of combating ‘Wahhabism’ and "terrorism", that overshadows the Nakba of Palestine, commited by the Zionist, who today uses the same pretexts
> 
> Whataboutism won't distract from the fact that Irans exploitation of the Palestinian cause is neither better then the traitors in the arab world.



Yes yes the only country that has not only armed but has helped make Palestinians self sufficiant in building as much rockets as they need is"exploiting the Palestinian cause is neither better then the traitors in the arab world." You Sectarian geniuses are something else!


Azadkashmir said:


> bitch israel gets 3 bn dollars of usa taxpayer money and receives alot more from donation etc.



Indians are some of the dumbest people walking the face of the earth!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Yes yes the only country that has not only armed but has helped make Palestinians self sufficiant in building as much rockets as they need is"exploiting the Palestinian cause is neither better then the traitors in the arab world." You Sectarian geniuses are something else!
> 
> 
> Indians are some of the dumbest people walking the face of the earth!



If you wanna debate them go to Iran chill thread or somewhere else.. Not here.. Last time I will repeat this please read the thread before quouting anyone.. This is Israel-Gaza let this serve as last reminder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Titanium100 said:


> Hamas chief thanks Egypt’s president for donating $500m for Gaza | By Zubair Khan Utmanzai


Sisi is paying them off to ignore how badly Egypt has betrayed the people in Gaza!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Sisi is paying them off to ignore how badly Egypt has betrayed the people in Gaza!



Define betraying? Hamas only exists because of Egypt. They keep an underlaying pressure on Israel. Just because you send small rockets doesn't mean that works or deterence.. The real deterence against Israel is what is surrounding it..

You betrayed yourself and allowed israel to become this arrogant by not having a red-line or a backbone letting them having their way with you like in BDSM and people are fed up with fixing your errors. This is the second time your error has been fixed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> If you wanna debate them go to Iran chill thread or somewhere else.. Not here.. Last time I will repeat this please read the thread before quouting anyone.. This is Israel-Gaza let this serve as last reminder



I don't want to derail this thread but it is a fact that there would be no rockets firing out of Gaza hitting occupied Palestine right now if it was not for Iran. I will not stand by when a bunch of Sectaran fools try to gloss over that fact and label Iran as being the same as the rest of the cowardly Muslim countries who have not lifted a finger to help the Palestinians. This is actually very revalant to the topic at hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Titanium100

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> You betrayed yourself and allowed israel to become this arrogant by not having a red-line or a backbone letting them having their way with you like in BDSM and people are fed up with fixing your errors. This is the second time your error has been fixed



This is the true issues in my honest opinion..

The no red-line policy of Iran has changed opinions since Israel started to do them in without any reply and just passively taking it. India saw this as something they could repeat they almost got themselves into nuclear war lesson completely learned. India will never repeat that again I assure. Now Israel got also haughty and after what happened here the red-line completely set and Israel realizes shit can erupt if it doesn't walk a fine line or cross it's set boundaries.

I don't think we will see another conflict in Israel-Gaza for the next 20-25 years there will be ethblished a strong truce. Israel may return back to targetting Hez and Iranians for fun but this is not good it can change the public opininon into negative so encouraging Hez to reply and Iran is key whenever there assests is targetted. Their passiveness is effecting everyone negatively


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Define betraying? Hamas only exists because of Egypt. They keep an underlaying pressure on Israel. Just because you send small rockets doesn't mean that works or deterence.. The real deterence against Israel is what is surrounding it..
> 
> You betrayed yourself and allowed israel to become this arrogant by not having a red-line or a backbone letting them having their way with you like in BDSM and people are fed up with fixing your errors. This is the second time your error has been fixed


Betrayal as in closing the tunnels that was the life line for Palestinians living in Gaza. the second part of your comment I am not even going to comment to because it is pure ignorance and only serves to further derail the topic at hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Titanium100 said:


> This is the true issues in my honest opinion..
> 
> The no red-line policy has changed opinions since Israel started to do them in without any reply and just passively taking it. India saw this as something they could repeat they almost got themselves into nuclear war lesson completely learned. India will never repeat that again I assure. Now Israel got also haughty and after what happened here the red-line completely set and Israel realizes shit can erupt if it doesn't walk a fine line or cross it's set boundaries.
> 
> I don't think we will see another conflict in Israel-Gaza for the next 20-25 years there will be ethblished a strong truce. Israel may return back to targetting Hez and Iranians for fun but this is not good it can change the public opininon into negative so encouraging Hez to reply and Iran is key whenever there assests is targetted. Their passiveness is effecting everyone negatively



Just because you are ignorant of Iran's response to Israeli aggression does not mean there have not been any responses! Now you want to blame the war on Gaza on Iran? How convenient!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395333927989092354


----------



## Baghial

Baghial said:


> _ GO TAKE A HIKE - KIKE
> 
> I , AINT GETTING UP_
> WE ARN,T A
> View attachment 745453
> FRAID OF YOUR BOMS, KIKES
> 
> View attachment 745454


...MY FATHER IS BUSY NOW..












BUT I CAN STILL , GIVE U HELL, SO OUT OF PALESTINE ,KIKES

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395310818200260611

Reactions: Angry Angry:
2


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395330517717893121

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395286803511455748

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395310818200260611


That bomb will give berth to many more Palestinian rocket warheads and will be given back to Israel piece by piece!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395330517717893121



A proof that the terrorist and apartheid state of Israel is deliberately targeting the population who are keeping Gaza functioning. 

My heart goes out to his family, May Allah (swt) takes him to janna. (Ameen)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baghial

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395310818200260611




HAMAS is very capable of , refuling them and then shooting them back , from where ever they came from, with a HAPPY KOSHER DAY MESSAGE.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Things get in from Egypt it is only talk the remaining. It is not ignorance but factual and reality on the ground..
> 
> It is BDSM level porportion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Iran absorbs Israeli-inflicted blows on its militant proxies in Syria
> 
> 
> LONDON: Israel has launched hundreds of strikes against Iran and its allied proxies inside Syria since the country’s descent into civil war over a decade ago, with officials in Tel Aviv making it clear they will refuse to tolerate any Iranian entrenchment along their northern border. Israeli...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arabnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel doesn't dare to hit one neighbouring country except Iran because it has chosen to fold and plays by ''restriant patience'' stuff that is not practiced in Islam this is not Yoga or Hindus we are not pacifist. There is eye for an eye and warfare is big part of Islam.. ''Restraint paitence'' is not stargetic planning as some told me recently.. You got punked


Israel has never hit Iran directly, they have only done so covertly and for that they have been answered. Keep on typing away your misspelled garbage against Iran till the cows come home, it does not change anything on the ground!


Hassan Al-Somal said:


> A proof that the terrorist and apartheid state of Israel is deliberately targeting the population who are keeping Gaza functioning.
> 
> My heart goes out to his family, May Allah (swt) takes him to janna. (Ameen)



Also proof of their war crimes when they claim they are only targeting Hamas!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395355529187315717

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rambro

When will the west sanction Israel?
That is the least they should do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Israel has never hit Iran directly, they have only done so covertly and for that they have been answered. Keep on typing away your misspelled garbage against Iran till the cows come home, it does not change anything on the ground!



Your leaders murdered, officiers, assets, Nuclear power plant targetted etc etc.. There is no red-line Israel has not crossed against Iran in the book.. plus 100k strikes that went unanswered killing dozens of Iranians in the thousands without Iran claiming them.. You have no backbone whatsoever bro

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395351354898530308


----------



## Xerxes22

Commander of the Quds Force, Ismail Qani: “We will not leave Palestine alone, no matter how much pressure grows and the siege is tight.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Your leaders murdered, officiers, assets, Nuclear power plant targetted etc etc.. There is no red-line Israel has not crossed against Iran in the book.. plus 100k strikes that went unanswered killing dozens of Iranians in the thousands without Iran claiming them.. You have no backbone whatsoever bro


 Keep derailing this thread, idiot! I am sure 500 is grinning from ear to ear reading all this shit!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395356390529462274

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395357226223620098

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

rambro said:


> When will the west sanction Israel?
> That is the least they should do.



When they stop being slaves of Zionist who control their money supply!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395357011366211586

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395355706811850759


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395355992326434822

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## 925boy

Trango Towers said:


> His father died like a dog...


....after Karma came to get his bich azz for all his crimes against Palestinians..stayed in a coma for years...thats bad karma getting ur bich azz u bich u sharon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395354737453584386

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395317122415349763

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Netanyahu seeking the sympathy of Europeans by inviting the German FM to one of the buildings hit by Palestinian rockets/missiles. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395307405852897284

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395294830482231298

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395291328641073154

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395272605335121924

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395272081009364994

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395371787987296257

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395372481242812424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395371612493344769

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Baghial

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Netanyahu seeking the sympathy of Europeans by inviting the German FM to one of the buildings hit by Palestinian rockets/missiles.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395307405852897284



German Foreign Minister Heiko Maas gave satinyahu------ hitler,s best wishes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395370697782747138

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395369702503845888

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## 500

In the beginning of that video you can see at least 3 Hamas rockets failing and falling into Gaza:






Ironically Hamas rockets kill more Palestinians than Israelis.


----------



## Aslan

500 said:


> In the beginning of that video you can see at least 3 Hamas rockets failing and falling into Gaza:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically Hamas rockets kill more Palestinians than Israelis.


Ironically that still don't change the fact that you are a bunch of morons, fascists, and a genocidal maniac as a country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## newb3e

500 said:


> In the beginning of that video you can see at least 3 Hamas rockets failing and falling into Gaza:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically Hamas rockets kill more Palestinians than Israelis.


and still your pussy soldiers wet their kambasha pants when they see rockets in the skies! 

coward jew attacking the weak! Fasadi fks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

500 said:


> In the beginning of that video you can see at least 3 Hamas rockets failing and falling into Gaza:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically Hamas rockets kill more Palestinians than Israelis.



Show us the proof that Palestinian resistance's rockets kill Palestinian people in Gaza. You're all running with this line in social and mainstream media without any proof. No one is buying the lame claims that you're all running with.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pak-Canuck

MUST READ AND WATCH!!!! LET THIS BE UNDENIABLE proof that not a word from Israel's mouth and media can be trusted about their casualty claims and that hamas claims are much more credible:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395309104214781954

And now the video



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395380212523732997

Does that look like an "attempt" on an empty bus? Hamas claiming atleast 10 soldiers were in that bus

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Pak-Canuck said:


> MUST READ AND WATCH!!!! LET THIS BE UNDENIABLE proof that not a word from Israel's mouth and media can be trusted about their casualty claims and that hamas claims are much more credible:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395309104214781954
> 
> And now the video
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395380212523732997
> 
> Does that look like an "attempt" on an empty bus? Hamas claiming atleast 10 soldiers were in that bus



The bus was slowly moving and it is clear from the video. Therefore, the Israeli claims of the bus being at stationery is false. And looking at the extent that the Israelis are denying the casualties from this bus, it is very obvious they suffered a much bigger casualty than they're admitting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newb3e

Pak-Canuck said:


> MUST READ AND WATCH!!!! LET THIS BE UNDENIABLE proof that not a word from Israel's mouth and media can be trusted about their casualty claims and that hamas claims are much more credible:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395309104214781954
> 
> And now the video
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395380212523732997
> 
> Does that look like an "attempt" on an empty bus? Hamas claiming atleast 10 soldiers were in that bus


they had jews! off course they dint die...zionist and hindutava are like cockroaches you cant kill them fked just dont die!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Pak-Canuck

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> The bus was slowly moving and it is clear from the video. Therefore, the Israeli claims of the bus being at stationery is false. And looking at the extent that the Israelis are denying the casualties from this bus, it is very obvious they suffered a much bigger casualty than they're admitting.



But then again they also claim 99% of rockets were stopped by their Banana..., I mean Iron Dome . I guess them and bakhts do have a lot in common after all (i.e. shooting down an F-16 with Mig-21 without firing a single missile and not losing a Su-30 )

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395238538640199685

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395369192241598467

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395375342466990081

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395271312210202625

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

This conflict was a blessing in disguises after this a rapid reponses unit against Israel has to be developed with 500k strong consisting mostly of muslim nations armed wih nuclear and latest technology and that unit is only specifically dedicated for Israel at the event of next escalation commited by the Israeli miscalculation you take them out completely.. The target is for them to not make it passed alive as a nation the next major escalation if the Jerusalem issues not solved now it will be the curiousity that killed the cat..

Nobody will be able to rush to their aid as all entry are by default blocked.. Even if others enter to their assistance they will have it extremely difficulty to fight in that theatre do to being far away from it and ocean separating them their entry point via ocean and carriers are just walking burial places in this era... Israel will disappear into the night quickly.. Their airforce will be obsolote including defensive systems

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

*IRGC head praises Hamas commander Deif as 'living martyr' *

In a letter to Hamas’s military commander Mohammed Deif, the commander of the IRGC’s Quds Force called him a “living martyr” and wrote that he was confident of the victory of the “resistance” in Gaza, according to Fars News. A reputed copy of the letter was also posted online. “O’ you living martyr who has spent his life in the front row of Jihad and is confident of victory; I address you as a brave and devoted commander and I say to all the commanders and Mujahedin of the resistance groups on my behalf and on behalf of the leadership of the Islamic Republic and I promise that you will be victorious and you were faithful to your promise and to the enemy,” the posted version reads.

In the letter he claimed that Israel was tasting “fear, defeat and humiliation.” He also wrote greetings to the people of Gaza and to Arabs living in Israel, as well as Palestinians in Jerusalem and the West Bank. “The Palestinian people have proved to the whole world that they are alive and that over the years they will not be able to forget their rights, as the delusional people thought.” He said that now Iran and its allies are in the midst of a “great operation” called “Saif al-Quds” or “Sword of Jerusalem,” which has begun and entered a new phase of battle against Israel. The letter says that Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei “has emphasized that the countdown to the destruction of the enemy has begun.” 

This is in line with statements made in Iran over the past two weeks. It gives evidence of Iran’s direct planning and role in Hamas attacks on Israel. Iran and Turkey have long backed Hamas. Turkish media has encouraged a pan-Islamic alliance of Iran, Turkey, Qatar, Pakistan and Malaysia to fight Israel.

Meanwhile Iran says Hamas has struck at Israeli airports, a key part of the Iranian plan apparently. In Iran IRGC commander Hossein Salami who had predicted Israel could be defeated with one large tactical operation gave a speech where he also praised the “strong resistance put” up by the Palestinians in the face of Israel. “More than two-thirds of Zionist cities were attacked by Palestinian rockets from Gaza, leaving no safe haven for them. All of the Israeli regime’s missile defense systems have failed against thousands of Palestinian missiles.” Iran thinks the Hamas “rocket intifada” has weakened Israel. Israel faces a major crisis, Iran says.









IRGC head praises Hamas commander Deif as 'living martyr' - analysis


Iran has been watching closely the Hamas tactics against Israel and is proud that the Hamas terrorists it supports are achieving what it claims is a victory against Israel.




www.jpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

No one should fall for Israel's intentions in this propaganda here. They want to present the current war between them and Palestinians as one inspired and directed by Iran. 

The truth is this war was triggered by the repeated Israeli violations of Al-Aqsa mosque and the planned evictions of Palestinian residents in Sheikh Jarrah areas in East Jerusalem. The Israeli goals here are to obscure their occupation of Palestine; their lack of respect for the sanctity of Al-Aqsa Mosque; the continued expansion of settlements; and their endless killing and mass arrests against Palestinians as the root causes of this conflict.

The Israelis do know that Hamas is an independent entity that takes no directions from anyone, and has come to the point where their military strength is growing and delivered a huge blow against Israel. So they want to hide all of that and wants to paint every action against them as one inspired by Iran. It is like a criminal denying the crime that he's committed and always throws the blame on someone else.

It is the occupation, the occupation, and the occupation that is the root cause of this conflict.



Surenas said:


> *IRGC head praises Hamas commander Deif as 'living martyr' *
> 
> In a letter to Hamas’s military commander Mohammed Deif, the commander of the IRGC’s Quds Force called him a “living martyr” and wrote that he was confident of the victory of the “resistance” in Gaza, according to Fars News. A reputed copy of the letter was also posted online. “O’ you living martyr who has spent his life in the front row of Jihad and is confident of victory; I address you as a brave and devoted commander and I say to all the commanders and Mujahedin of the resistance groups on my behalf and on behalf of the leadership of the Islamic Republic and I promise that you will be victorious and you were faithful to your promise and to the enemy,” the posted version reads.
> 
> In the letter he claimed that Israel was tasting “fear, defeat and humiliation.” He also wrote greetings to the people of Gaza and to Arabs living in Israel, as well as Palestinians in Jerusalem and the West Bank. “The Palestinian people have proved to the whole world that they are alive and that over the years they will not be able to forget their rights, as the delusional people thought.” He said that now Iran and its allies are in the midst of a “great operation” called “Saif al-Quds” or “Sword of Jerusalem,” which has begun and entered a new phase of battle against Israel. The letter says that Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei “has emphasized that the countdown to the destruction of the enemy has begun.”
> 
> This is in line with statements made in Iran over the past two weeks. It gives evidence of Iran’s direct planning and role in Hamas attacks on Israel. Iran and Turkey have long backed Hamas. Turkish media has encouraged a pan-Islamic alliance of Iran, Turkey, Qatar, Pakistan and Malaysia to fight Israel.
> 
> Meanwhile Iran says Hamas has struck at Israeli airports, a key part of the Iranian plan apparently. In Iran IRGC commander Hossein Salami who had predicted Israel could be defeated with one large tactical operation gave a speech where he also praised the “strong resistance put” up by the Palestinians in the face of Israel. “More than two-thirds of Zionist cities were attacked by Palestinian rockets from Gaza, leaving no safe haven for them. All of the Israeli regime’s missile defense systems have failed against thousands of Palestinian missiles.” Iran thinks the Hamas “rocket intifada” has weakened Israel. Israel faces a major crisis, Iran says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IRGC head praises Hamas commander Deif as 'living martyr' - analysis
> 
> 
> Iran has been watching closely the Hamas tactics against Israel and is proud that the Hamas terrorists it supports are achieving what it claims is a victory against Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Surenas

*Israel warns Iran allies are learning how to fight IDF in widening conflict*

An Israel Defense Forces official speaking to _Newsweek_ has warned that the country's Arab neighbors and Iran-aligned militias operating from within these nations and across the region are studying how the IDF wages its war in Gaza in the event these forces become engaged in their own conflict with Israel.

Israel has rolled out land, air and sea capabilities in its ongoing battle with Gaza-based movements such as Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad, which continue to fire thousands of rockets despite the bombardment. The worst conflict in years has wrought devastation and drawn international attention, some of it unwanted from the perspective of Israel, a country with an existential history of fighting multi-front wars.

"I think that all the countries and different terror organizations, of course led by Iran, that surround us, they look at this conflict, and they want to learn, learn about the IDF, its capabilities, its defense capabilities, its aerial and naval capabilities," an IDF official told _Newsweek. "_It's not surprising that all the eyes of the world are watching, and all the eyes of the terror organizations are watching the Gaza Strip."

As Israel's fourth major confrontation in Gaza continued to erupt, signs of unrest have already broken out along Israel's other nearby flashpoints.

Rockets fired Wednesday from southern Lebanon were intercepted by the advanced Iron Dome defense system near the Israeli city of Acre, marking the third such launch from across the northern border over the past week. On Friday, rockets reached Israeli territory from Syria, coming across yet another hostile border.

Neither incident resulted in any reported damage, but the implications were clear: nearby forces were reminding Israel that they too could strike at any time. Even closer to home, a spate of attacks conducted by Palestinians in Jerusalem and the West Bank in solidarity with fighters in Gaza signal another worrisome development for a nation besieged by foes.

"Specifically, the IDF is, of course, focused right now on the Gaza Strip, but we never forget that we have other fronts as well," the IDF official said, "either the Lebanese or Syrian front or the Judea and Samaria West Bank front, and the other farther fronts, and the IDF is always on guard on all the fronts."

The IDF official issued a warning to those trying to take advantage of the considerable resources Israel was dedicating to its fight in Gaza.

"I think it will be a mistake from their side to try and test us when we are focused on the Gaza Strip," the IDF official said. "We have the capabilities to defend ourselves, even with multiple arenas, even if we're very much focused right now on the Gaza Strip and the Gaza conflict."









Israel warns Iran allies are learning how to fight IDF in widening conflict


"I think that all the countries and different terror organizations, of course led by Iran, that surround us, they look at this conflict, and they want to learn," an Israel Defense Forces official told Newsweek.




www.newsweek.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## OldenWisdom...قول بزرگ

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> No one should fall for Israel's intentions in this propaganda here. They want to present the current war between them and Palestinians as one inspired and directed by Iran. The truth is this war was triggered by repeated Israeli violations of Al-Aqsa mosque and the planned evictions of Palestinian residents in Sheikh Jarrah areas in East Jerusalem. The Israeli goals here are to obscure their occupation of Palestine; their lack of respect for the sanctity of Al-Aqsa Mosque; the continued expansion of settlements; and their endless killing and mass arrests against Palestinians as the root causes of this conflict.
> 
> The Israelis do know that Hamas is an independent entity that takes no directions from anyone, and has come to the point where their military strength is growing and delivered a huge blow against Israel. So they want to hide all of that and wants to paint every action against them as one inspired by Iran. It is like a criminal denying the crime that he's committed and always throws the blame on someone else.
> 
> It is the occupation, the occupation, and the occupation that is the root cause of this conflict.


Propaganda? We haven't even scratched the surface

Yahoo here making fools of everyone must be called by his real name
Benjamin Mileikowsky!
Undo, the shrade, Yes, this guy and his comrades pretend to be Middle Easterners! 
Drop the fake names already. 
I'd ask everyone to not help this yahu by calling him and his gang by his and their pretend names.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Surenas

*Al-Jazeera: Israel has informed Egypt it’s willing to end Gaza operation*

Israel has informed Egypt — which is mediating a ceasefire between the Jewish state and Hamas — that it is willing to halt its military campaign in the Gaza Strip, Al-Jazeera reports.









Al-Jazeera: Israel has informed Egypt it’s willing to end Gaza operation


* * *




www.timesofisrael.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

*Pakistani MP calls for use of nuclear weapons against Israel*

*"Did we make atomic bombs to show them in a museum? We don't need missiles, atomic bombs or a huge army if they can't be used to liberate Palestine," says Maulana Chitrali. *


He didn't stop there, though, and called on his country to use its nuclear weapons against the Jewish state.

"Did we make atomic bombs to show them in a museum? We don't need missiles, atomic bombs or a huge army if they can't be used to liberate Palestine.


Chitrali's comments came after Pakistani Ambassador to the United Nations Munir Akram on Sunday called on the UN Security Council to initiate steps to "hold Israel accountable for its war crimes and crimes against humanity."

"Above all, the Security Council must promote the full implementation of the relevant UN resolutions especially for the realization of the two-state solution through the establishment of a viable, independent and contiguous Palestinian state with pre-1967 borders and Al-Quds Al-Sharif (Jerusalem) as its capital," Akram told the Security Council.

At the root of Pakistan's foreign policy in regards to Israel is Islamabad's absolute dependency on investments from Turkey, which has been spearheading an extreme anti-Israel stance in international bodies.

I love this tough man.. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394593829743902722

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Titanium100

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395347388928299009

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> *Pakistani MP calls for use of nuclear weapons against Israel*
> 
> *"Did we make atomic bombs to show them in a museum? We don't need missiles, atomic bombs or a huge army if they can't be used to liberate Palestine," says Maulana Chitrali. *
> 
> 
> He didn't stop there, though, and called on his country to use its nuclear weapons against the Jewish state.
> 
> "Did we make atomic bombs to show them in a museum? We don't need missiles, atomic bombs or a huge army if they can't be used to liberate Palestine.
> 
> 
> Chitrali's comments came after Pakistani Ambassador to the United Nations Munir Akram on Sunday called on the UN Security Council to initiate steps to "hold Israel accountable for its war crimes and crimes against humanity."
> 
> "Above all, the Security Council must promote the full implementation of the relevant UN resolutions especially for the realization of the two-state solution through the establishment of a viable, independent and contiguous Palestinian state with pre-1967 borders and Al-Quds Al-Sharif (Jerusalem) as its capital," Akram told the Security Council.
> 
> At the root of Pakistan's foreign policy in regards to Israel is Islamabad's absolute dependency on investments from Turkey, which has been spearheading an extreme anti-Israel stance in international bodies.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394593829743902722


Liberate Palestine by destroying it with nuclear weapons.
Really stupid.

Heard about the story of King Solomon?
Two mothers argue who is the actual mother of a baby in front of the king.
The king suggests to cut the baby in half and kill it, each mother receives one half.
One mother approved of his suggestion, the second mother begged the king not to, and told the king to give the baby to the second mother.
That way he knew which one was the real mother, the latter.

Same here, Palestinians are burning their allegedly "own" nation, launching rockets that might as well hit their own holy sites, and Muslims around the world like this fool you've shown suggests nuking the whole place to "liberate" it, along with 2 million Muslims that live in Israeli cities, along with all Muslim holy sites, , along with beautiful landscapes and along with the Palestinians.

And you've got Israel that offers peace plans that get constantly rejected, protects the land and takes care of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395403580215992326



Beny Karachun said:


> Liberate Palestine by destroying it with nuclear weapons.
> Really stupid.
> 
> Heard about the story of King Solomon?
> Two mothers argue who is the actual mother of a baby in front of the king.
> The king suggests to cut the baby in half and kill it, each mother receives one half.
> One mother approved of his suggestion, the second mother begged the king not to, and told the king to give the baby to the second mother.
> That way he knew which one was the real mother, the latter.
> 
> Same here, Palestinians are burning their allegedly "own" nation, launching rockets that might as well hit their own holy sites, and Muslims around the world like this fool you've shown suggests nuking the whole place to "liberate" it, along with 2 million Muslims that live in Israeli cities, along with all Muslim holy sites, , along with beautiful landscapes and along with the Palestinians.
> 
> And you've got Israel that offers peace plans that get constantly rejected, protects the land and takes care of it.



Israel is now a Muslim country? The new propaganda of Israeli supporters is getting weird and dumber by the minute.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Titanium100

Beny Karachun said:


> Liberate Palestine by destroying it with nuclear weapons.
> Really stupid.
> 
> Heard about the story of King Solomon?
> Two mothers argue who is the actual mother of a baby in front of the king.
> The king suggests to cut the baby in half and kill it, each mother receives one half.
> One mother approved of his suggestion, the second mother begged the king not to, and told the king to give the baby to the second mother.
> That way he knew which one was the real mother, the latter.
> 
> Same here, Palestinians are burning their allegedly "own" nation, launching rockets that might as well hit their own holy sites, and Muslims around the world like this fool you've shown suggests nuking the whole place to "liberate" it, along with 2 million Muslims that live in Israeli cities, along with all Muslim holy sites, , along with beautiful landscapes and along with the Palestinians.
> 
> And you've got Israel that offers peace plans that get constantly rejected, protects the land and takes care of it.



Solomon was indeed wise King may Allah be pleased with him but Nethanyu truly helped the far-right in every muslim country with his escalation in Jerusalem and weakened the current ruling liberals in the muslim world. I said it early in the escalation that the biggest losers would be the current ruling liberal elite in the muslim world.. Nethanyu helped these who wanna see him gone gain more power within the muslim world... They have been in silence or nobody listens to them because they live only for confrontations and lack two elements in the brain but with irrelevant escalation they will gain foot-hold and power.. They got the fuel they needed to usurp higher positions in governments now and gain power


----------



## aryobarzan

this pakistani MP is the mirror image of the zionist pig Sheldon adelson who asked the US to drop nuclear bomb on iran...both extremist ...I doubt Islam allows mass murder ..but ,zionisem which has nothing to do with any religion does not have such moral compass...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

aryobarzan said:


> this pakistani MP is the mirror image of the zionist pig Sheldon adelson who asked the US to drop nuclear bomb on iran...both extremist ...I doubt Islam allows mass murder ..but ,zionisem which has nothing to do with any religion does not have such moral compass...


Can't blame the Pakistani MP though. For many years he has seen the oppression of muslims at the hands of the Americans and the Zionists. He just wants a powerful deterrence. He is totally right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peace be there

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> *Pakistani MP calls for use of nuclear weapons against Israel*
> 
> *"Did we make atomic bombs to show them in a museum? We don't need missiles, atomic bombs or a huge army if they can't be used to liberate Palestine," says Maulana Chitrali. *
> 
> 
> He didn't stop there, though, and called on his country to use its nuclear weapons against the Jewish state.
> 
> "Did we make atomic bombs to show them in a museum? We don't need missiles, atomic bombs or a huge army if they can't be used to liberate Palestine.
> 
> 
> Chitrali's comments came after Pakistani Ambassador to the United Nations Munir Akram on Sunday called on the UN Security Council to initiate steps to "hold Israel accountable for its war crimes and crimes against humanity."
> 
> "Above all, the Security Council must promote the full implementation of the relevant UN resolutions especially for the realization of the two-state solution through the establishment of a viable, independent and contiguous Palestinian state with pre-1967 borders and Al-Quds Al-Sharif (Jerusalem) as its capital," Akram told the Security Council.
> 
> At the root of Pakistan's foreign policy in regards to Israel is Islamabad's absolute dependency on investments from Turkey, which has been spearheading an extreme anti-Israel stance in international bodies.
> 
> I love this tough man..
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394593829743902722



He also asked to nuke India in the same breath   . having forex reserve of 22 billion $ they think about conquering the world.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

Peace be there said:


> He also asked to nuke India in the same breath   . having forex reserve of 22 billion $ they think about conquering the world.


atleast we got toilets.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Peace be there said:


> He also asked to nuke India in the same breath   . having forex reserve of 22 billion $ they think about conquering the world.



His technically not wrong tho.. You better stay in line.. Within 90 seconds Delhi could enter history books as a city that has once existed.. Don't get in the way of people who have short temper and generally always in bad mood

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Peace be there

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> His technically not wrong tho.. You better stay in line.. Within 90 seconds Delhi could enter history books as a city that has once existed.. Don't get in the way of people who have short temper and generally always in bad mood



Lol just like we don't have nukes. We have a triad to fire those nukes. If Delhi will be target then we would wipe out Pakistan of the map.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Folks, bypass the hashtags and try to listen to what the gentleman is saying: He perfectly laid out why Netanyahu started this war and why he is refusing to accept a ceasefire. It seems the Israeli PM is avoiding to go to prison by engaging in the current slaughter that he is carrying out in Gaza.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395054074131853316




Its is a very strong possibility that its Natanyahu starting this conflict to extend his hold on power. 

We in Pakistan , in our east , got a same kind of lunatic who nearly started a war with us by dropping some bombs on our trees but in turn got his military installation bombed and lost two of his fighter jets in our retaliation. Yet he used this humiliation and turned this into his electoral victory! 

Both of these two lunatics are good friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

Why bother with nukes or military response, when obviously the road to liberate Palestine passes through the blood of muslims in the region.

Nevertheless, Only 20 years left till Israel ceases to exist. As soon as the charlatan Khamenei is finished with hugging Bashar al Kalb. Be patient folks.

*Iran’s Supreme Leader Says Israel Won’t Exist in 25 Years*


----------



## Titanium100

Peace be there said:


> Lol just like we don't have nukes. We have a triad to fire those nukes. If Delhi will be target then we would wipe out Pakistan of the map.



I doubt these useless vegetarian have the stomach to fight during a nuclear fall-out.. A legitimate streamrolling is in the pipeline. I wouldn't even trust my soul with them..

Majority of them don't even believe in fighting or what are they called not martial races.. Pakistan is least worried about India of all people thinking these fake survey paint the picture.. Pakistan is capable of taking all of India against these useless vegetarians.. Doing Yoga or alot of weird shit while some of them are flat-out pacifists


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395416600766033920


----------



## KAL-EL

Beny Karachun said:


> Liberate Palestine by destroying it with nuclear weapons.
> Really stupid.
> 
> Heard about the story of King Solomon?
> Two mothers argue who is the actual mother of a baby in front of the king.
> The king suggests to cut the baby in half and kill it, each mother receives one half.
> One mother approved of his suggestion, the second mother begged the king not to, and told the king to give the baby to the second mother.
> That way he knew which one was the real mother, the latter.
> 
> Same here, Palestinians are burning their allegedly "own" nation, launching rockets that might as well hit their own holy sites, and Muslims around the world like this fool you've shown suggests nuking the whole place to "liberate" it, along with 2 million Muslims that live in Israeli cities, along with all Muslim holy sites, , along with beautiful landscapes and along with the Palestinians.
> 
> And you've got Israel that offers peace plans that get constantly rejected, protects the land and takes care of it.



The last thing the world needs is a Sampson option event

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

There are reports saying UAV was launched from Iraq probably from Ka'tib Hezbollah and it was shoot down in the Israeli border close to Jordan.. But Israeli media are saying Iran launched the drone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392699596053356546

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Saho

Any updates about the ceasefire?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

Beny Karachun said:


> Liberate Palestine by destroying it with nuclear weapons.
> Really stupid.
> 
> Heard about the story of King Solomon?
> Two mothers argue who is the actual mother of a baby in front of the king.
> The king suggests to cut the baby in half and kill it, each mother receives one half.
> One mother approved of his suggestion, the second mother begged the king not to, and told the king to give the baby to the second mother.
> That way he knew which one was the real mother, the latter.
> 
> Same here, Palestinians are burning their allegedly "own" nation, launching rockets that might as well hit their own holy sites, and Muslims around the world like this fool you've shown suggests nuking the whole place to "liberate" it, along with 2 million Muslims that live in Israeli cities, along with all Muslim holy sites, , along with beautiful landscapes and along with the Palestinians.
> 
> And you've got Israel that offers peace plans that get constantly rejected, protects the land and takes care of it.


Let's listen to your supposed peace plans, where shall we start. 

Your so called peace offerings to Syria for instance, where you so generously (sarcasm intended) decided to leave the land that you are occupying, while keeping a chunk for your self, knowing very well that would never come to pass. 

Or the one that was offered at camp David that was so messed up to begin with that even Yasser Arafat was forced to say that had he signed it the Palestinians would have killed him for it. 

You still occupy Sheba farms that belong to Lebanon. 

You talk about peace offering while taking bits and pieces of land away from west Bank, the situation is so bad that u cant even strain rice in the map of West Bank anymore, it might leak out of the holes, that you have created by building the settlements. 

And don't even start about the besieged Gaza strip. 

So please show us the peace. 


And let's not forget the ritual yearly killing of your neighbors while crying like a biatch pretending to be a victim. 

A word of a fool caused you to be so emotional, I am forced to ask you this how do you guys manage to be such hypocrites. 

I mean is it natural or yall are trained to just act all high and mighty, whilst sitting on a huge pile of excrement.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BRAVO_

Protest against Israel i guess it is karachi


----------



## azbaroj

500 said:


> Arabs in Israel have longest life expectancy in Middle East. Every day Israeli hospitals save dozens of Arab lives.
> 
> Arabs countries sacrificed tens of thousands soldiers fighting Israel.
> Iran sacrificed ZERO fighting Israel. On the other hand they slaughter Syrians for 10 years non stop.


As Israel increased Arab's life expectancy so Israel has a right to kill them , expell them 👏 from their home . Bah bah .
Regarding Iran , you are talking like Falcon29. 
Please stay on topic , Let's discuss about Israeli massacre on Palestinians.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Norwegian

Beny Karachun said:


> Liberate Palestine by destroying it with nuclear weapons.
> Really stupid.
> 
> Heard about the story of King Solomon?
> Two mothers argue who is the actual mother of a baby in front of the king.
> The king suggests to cut the baby in half and kill it, each mother receives one half.
> One mother approved of his suggestion, the second mother begged the king not to, and told the king to give the baby to the second mother.
> That way he knew which one was the real mother, the latter.
> 
> Same here, Palestinians are burning their allegedly "own" nation, launching rockets that might as well hit their own holy sites, and Muslims around the world like this fool you've shown suggests nuking the whole place to "liberate" it, along with 2 million Muslims that live in Israeli cities, along with all Muslim holy sites, , along with beautiful landscapes and along with the Palestinians.
> 
> And you've got Israel that offers peace plans that get constantly rejected, protects the land and takes care of it.


Hi has Nutunyahoo accepted ceasefire just before Yair Lapids expiry of mandate to form govt? What a sleazy politician








Israel announces unconditional ceasefire with Hamas, ending Gaza combat


After 11 days, Israel's war with Hamas comes to an end in a fragile ceasefire mediated by Egypt.




m.jpost.com






500 said:


> Arabs in Israel have longest life expectancy in Middle East. Every day Israeli hospitals save dozens of Arab lives.
> 
> Arabs countries sacrificed tens of thousands soldiers fighting Israel.
> Iran sacrificed ZERO fighting Israel. On the other hand they slaughter Syrians for 10 years non stop.


Hi. Has PM Nutunyahoo accepted ceasefire just before the expiration of mandate for opposition leader Yair Lapid? What a sleazy politician








Israel announces unconditional ceasefire with Hamas, ending Gaza combat


After 11 days, Israel's war with Hamas comes to an end in a fragile ceasefire mediated by Egypt.




m.jpost.com


----------



## Adecypher

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> I don't want to derail this thread any further so I will accept your answer while I shake my head at your Sectarian mindset. People like you make Israelis very happy!!!


Sir, there are a bunch here who posts provocative responses to incite *sectarian hatred*. Without mentioning any names or IDs you can easily spot them if you follow their trail, they have fake (flag) identities... unfortunately this is very common on forums like these...this is the *modus-operandi *of enemies of muslims from centuries nothing new.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395431300102766596

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Titanium100

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395437552132317185

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395339024856977410

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Get Ya Wig Split




----------



## Norwegian

Dariush the Great said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395339024856977410


Victory? Is Palestine liberated? Israel is still occupying East Jerusalem, West Bank, Gaza, Golan, Sheba farms. Ceasefire is no victory. Shoot one rocket from Gaza towards Israel and the war will start again. Meanwhile Gaza is devastated by Israeli bombing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Trango Towers

khansaheeb said:


> ‘Palestinian Human Rights Are Not A Bargaining Chip’: Rashida Tlaib Confronts Biden On Tarmac
> 
> 
> Democratic Michigan Rep. Rashida Tlaib confronted President Joe Biden on the tarmac in Detroit, pressing him on the White House's defense of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dailycaller.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *‘Palestinian Human Rights Are Not A Bargaining Chip’: Rashida Tlaib Confronts Biden On Tarmac*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIRGINIA KRUTAASSOCIATE EDITOR
> May 19, 202112:34 PM ET
> FONT SIZE:
> Democratic Michigan Rep. Rashida Tlaib confronted President Joe Biden on the tarmac in Detroit, pressing him on the White House’s defense of Israel.
> 
> According to a statement from the congresswoman’s office, Tlaib blamed Israel for escalating the violence and told the president that she was thus far unsatisfied with the United States’ response to the situation. *(RELATED: Rashida Talib Says Palestinians Are Experiencing ‘Their January 6’)*
> 
> 
> “Palestinian human rights are not a bargaining chip and must be protected, not negotiated,” Tlaib reportedly told Biden. “The U.S. cannot continue to give the right-wing [Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin] Netanyahu government billions each year to commit crimes against Palestinians. Atrocities like bombing schools cannot be tolerated, much less conducted with U.S.-supplied weapons.”
> ​
> 
> According to the statement, Tlaib also “reiterated that the status quo is enabling more killing, that the current U.S. approach of unconditional support for the Israeli government is not working, and that the White House must do far more to protect Palestinian lives, dignity, and human rights.”
> Tlaib has repeatedly called on the United States to stop giving aid to Israel, arguing that aid was being used by Netanyahu to commit “war crimes.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden spoke highly of Tlaib at an event just hours after the confrontation, saying, “And from my heart, I pray that your grandma and family are well. I promise you I’ll do everything to see that they are, on the West Bank. You’re a fighter and God thank you for being a fighter.”



Muslims have to realise who the enemy is

1. No 1 enemy are the kahleeji traitors like MBS and MBZ
2. OIC the Organization of the inept and corrupt
3. UN ...this is an anti Muslim organisation designed to suppress Muslims globally
4. USA..this country was built and advertised as a land of the free...no they are a vile murderous people who eradicated the native population and are racist to everyone and subservient to the Jews
5. Zionsit fascist Jews of Israel. These murderers were given refuge in Palestine and are on record for thanking the local Palestinians. However they have altered history by lying to their people who now have become nazis and are employing nazi techniques against the Palestinians.
6. Palestinain leadership. Mahmoud Abbas is not a man who works for the people 
7. The Muslim clergy..these fat vermin work for only their own progress and not the ummah. Their sole purpose is to divide the Muslims and maintain the little crumbs of power they have by lies and misrepresentation of Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Titanium100 said:


> @Norwegian The infamous Pakistani-Israeli is back from ban.. I see! mods get in here @waz @krash @PakSword @LeGenD


Care to cite where I broke forum rules?


----------



## CrazyZ

Something happened behind the scenes, Biden is more aggressively pressing Netanyahu to stop the terror strikes. My guess is pressure from USA allies and from the democratic left is pushing him to be more assertive with Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Norwegian

CrazyZ said:


> Something happened behind the scenes, Biden is more aggressively pressing Netanyahu to stop the terror strikes. My guess is pressure from USA allies and from the democratic left is pushing him to be more assertive with Israel.


Ceasefire is in Hamas, not Israel's interest. In a few years there will again be mass rocket firing from Gaza and massive retaliation from Israel.


Saho said:


> Any updates about the ceasefire?


Due tomorrow

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Kudos to Malaysia who is willing to send its forces WHILE we ...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Peace be there

Norwegian said:


> Ceasefire is in Hamas, not Israel's interest. In a few years there will again be mass rocket firing from Gaza and massive retaliation from Israel.
> 
> Due tomorrow



Was not it supposed to be starting from Thursday morning ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Peace be there said:


> Was not it supposed to be starting from Thursday morning ?


No. Israeli cabinet has yet to vote tomorrow 








Israel-Gaza ceasefire comes into effect, ending 11 days of intensive fighting


IDF air strikes in Strip and rocket fire on southern Israel continued almost until deadline to end hostilities; Egypt, which brokered agreement, dispatches delegations to both sides; Al Arabiya: Cairo planning 'peace summit' on long-term calm




www.ynetnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

Adecypher said:


> Kudos to Malaysia who is willing to send its forces WHILE we ...


All funny bullshite talk... will believe wen I see any action other than petty talking ... we'all see where the talk goes wen the first sanction kicks in

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Adecypher said:


> Kudos to Malaysia who is willing to send its forces WHILE we ...


Fake news


----------



## Adecypher

Xerxes22 said:


> All funny bullshite talk... will believe wen I see any action other than petty talking ... we'all see where the talk goes wen the first sanction kicks in



Among ALL this bullshit Malaysia *STILL* have the *BALLS* to "*make an statement*" *(at least) *that "*they are ready to send their forces*"...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Peace be there

Norwegian said:


> No. Israeli cabinet has yet to vote tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel-Gaza ceasefire comes into effect, ending 11 days of intensive fighting
> 
> 
> IDF air strikes in Strip and rocket fire on southern Israel continued almost until deadline to end hostilities; Egypt, which brokered agreement, dispatches delegations to both sides; Al Arabiya: Cairo planning 'peace summit' on long-term calm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ynetnews.com



Good to know. May there be peace forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Norwegian said:


> Ceasefire is in Hamas, not Israel's interest. In a few years there will again be mass rocket firing from Gaza and massive retaliation from Israel.
> 
> Due tomorrow



Not really.. It is the opposite. If shit burns it spreads to the region this is not in Israel's interest while Hamas has nothing to lose here. If the war becomes bigger it will suit Hamas' agenda already vaste people and groups and nations have expressed willingess to join the fight this escalation could spread like wildfire and hard to put out.. Anyone who tells you it is not more in israel's interest is lying

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Norwegian said:


> Fake news



Did not find western news media sources but found the following:

https://www.theedgemarkets.com/arti...-palestine-upon-request-un-says-ismail-sabri 

https://www.bernama.com/en//news.php?id=1962506

https://www.astroawani.com/berita-m...palestine-upon-request-un-ismail-sabri-298462

https://www.therakyatpost.com/2021/...epers-ready-to-aid-palestine-upon-un-request/

Better than the following "topi drama" statement by respected FM  :

*“Dekheiyey yey koi gudda gurya ka khel nahi horaha hey ... aap or mein or humarey saathi muslim mumalik ke sarbarhaan achi tarhan jaantey hein ke is issue ka hal “baat cheet” mein hey ... dekhiyey hum koi aesa qadam jald baazi mein nahi uthayengey jis se humarey or saathi Arab mumalik mein dhooriyan peda hon...humarey khayaal mein is masaley ka hal kinetic response nahi hey”

*

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Azadkashmir



Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395339024856977410

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## khansaheeb

500 said:


> Arabs in Israel have longest life expectancy in Middle East. Every day Israeli hospitals save dozens of Arab lives.
> 
> Arabs countries sacrificed tens of thousands soldiers fighting Israel.
> Iran sacrificed ZERO fighting Israel. On the other hand they slaughter Syrians for 10 years non stop.


Yep Israel makes it up by killing 10 times as many in a day- " Arabs in Israel have longest life expectancy in Middle East. Every day Israeli hospitals save dozens of Arab lives. "

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Darth Vader

Xerxes22 said:


> All funny bullshite talk... will believe when I see any action other than petty talking ... we'll see where the talk goes wen the first sanction kicks in





Adecypher said:


> Among ALL this bullshit Malaysia *STILL* has the *BALLS* to "*make a statement*" *(at least) *that "*they are ready to send their forces*"...



Can we please not put our life on Youtube videos,

Turkey was the first to SO THOSE BALLS with the statement my friend but what actually happened Pakistan after that gave a similar statement

Problem is following
Arabic Countries will not allow you to use Arab Peninsula, Simple reason is following even if Israel stops its hostilities today you can expect retaliations later from ISRAEL & UNCLE SAM.
Pakistan, Turkey, KSA only combined have enough resources to breach through Israeli Airspace and be able to 
How long you think alone Pakistani Thunder block 1 or 60 odd F16 will survive against Israel by itself?
Even If Pakistan wanted to by itself unless we had a really strong navy with a really strong Air cover, nothing can work as the majority of the Pakistani navy doesn't have long-range sam protection.
If fighting itself Pakistan needs to move at least 50K to 100K troops does Pakistan have the capability to move these really fast. You will have to move at least 100 Air crafts Block 2 or + Thunders and Block 40+ F16s how many does these Pakistan have as these will be facing against F35, F15,16s 
Yes, Pakistan has the numeric strength but Doesn't have the capabilities as the Pakistan army was not designed to fight into other lands as it was designed for 1 Simple role to fight against India.
How will India react if Pakistan moves such huge forces into a faraway land? You need a real proactive aggressive china to counter that, at least some force into the Pakistani border if India tries anything with the current Gov I can bet India will try something funny.

Similar Goes to Turkey but they will have a better chance by themselves instead of Pakistan.

If IMCTC and OIC make a statement and join hands with whole Arab countries, then Pakistan can send a large number with the military as you will have the backup from Arabs. All the assets currently in use in KSA and UAE will come to play and can balance as if you have a invading force, Israel can call its resorves which will add quite a lot just in numbers.
Reality is this ARABS have sold Palestine to israel. Majority of Politicans don't care they are only passing these statements in Muslims countries so MULLAHS don't get angry, You don't see much activity from Mullahs reason as ARAB masters are not saying anything so they don't want them to make angry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adecypher

Azadkashmir said:


>



By the time they make up their minds (deliberately delayed) and make a unanimous decision (diplomatic one of course) --- cease fire will be announced... the dream of kicking a*** of the subject enemy will always remain a dream...


----------



## khansaheeb

Azadkashmir said:


>


Doesn't Pakistan get tired of demanding the same thing over 50 Years?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Darth Vader said:


> Can we please not put our life on Youtube videos,


Refer to post # 898 it has some links to news articles as well.


----------



## Norwegian

Peace be there said:


> Good to know. May there be peace forever.


Ceasefire is not peace lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

khansaheeb said:


> Doesn't Pakistan get tired of demanding the same thing over 50 Years?



obvously it doesnt becuase the leaders are hungry for imf.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Dariush the Great said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395339024856977410


What victory? Ceasefire is no victory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

KAL-EL said:


> The last thing the world needs is a Sampson option event



In all honesty that option can be delayed only for so long -- you've yet to understand the dynamic's of the region. There is bound to be a large scale conflict in this region, when exactly we don't know, but we could be headed towards a nuclear winter in the near future. I wouldn't blame Israel as much as I would the U.S. for fostering the environment that will lead to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khansaheeb

Darth Vader said:


> Can we please not put our life on Youtube videos,
> 
> Turkey was the first to SO THOSE BALLS with the statement my friend but what actually happened Pakistan after that gave a similar statement
> 
> Problem is following
> Arabic Countries will not allow you to use Arab Peninsula, Simple reason is following even if Israel stops its hostilities today you can expect retaliations later from ISRAEL & UNCLE SAM.
> Pakistan, Turkey, KSA only combined have enough resources to breach through Israeli Airspace and be able to
> How long you think alone Pakistani Thunder block 1 or 60 odd F16 will survive against Israel by itself?
> Even If Pakistan wanted to by itself unless we had a really strong navy with a really strong Air cover, nothing can work as the majority of the Pakistani navy doesn't have long-range sam protection.
> If fighting itself Pakistan needs to move at least 50K to 100K troops does Pakistan have the capability to move these really fast. You will have to move at least 100 Air crafts Block 2 or + Thunders and Block 40+ F16s how many does these Pakistan have as these will be facing against F35, F15,16s
> Yes, Pakistan has the numeric strength but Doesn't have the capabilities as the Pakistan army was not designed to fight into other lands as it was designed for 1 Simple role to fight against India.
> How will India react if Pakistan moves such huge forces into a faraway land? You need a real proactive aggressive china to counter that, at least some force into the Pakistani border if India tries anything with the current Gov I can bet India will try something funny.
> 
> Similar Goes to Turkey but they will have a better chance by themselves instead of Pakistan.
> 
> If IMCTC and OIC make a statement and join hands with whole Arab countries, then Pakistan can send a large number with the military as you will have the backup from Arabs. All the assets currently in use in KSA and UAE will come to play and can balance as if you have a invading force, Israel can call its resorves which will add quite a lot just in numbers.
> Reality is this ARABS have sold Palestine to israel. Majority of Politicans don't care they are only passing these statements in Muslims countries so MULLAHS don't get angry, You don't see much activity from Mullahs reason as ARAB masters are not saying anything so they don't want them to make angry.



All Iran, Turkey and Pakistan have to do is setup a supply line of Missiles and Rockets to make it expensive enough for Israel to sit down and negotiate surrender terms/

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

PakFactor said:


> In all honesty that option can be delayed only for so long -- you've yet to understand the dynamic's of the region. There is bound to be a large scale conflict in this region, when exactly we don't know, but we could be headed towards a nuclear winter in the near future. I wouldn't blame Israel as much as I would the U.S. for fostering the environment that will lead to it.


US stopped Samson option back in 1973 Arab Israel War








Operation Nickel Grass - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Darth Vader said:


> Can we please not put our life on Youtube videos,



Israel of it itself has never been militarily a chellenge. They won't be able to stop any state actor in the region except for Lebanon..

This round of hostilities has come to an end but what needs to be formed is a rapid response force that moves quickly if Israel again commits miscalculation. Dispatch a special force specifically designed for this made of 500k from different countries of the muslim world.. With Nuclear and latest technology once Israel slips you cease the opportunity..

What you gotta do is put a choke-point on all entry points where assistance can reach Israel to.. Example all points where an army outside of the reigon can rush to Israel and there is also the ocean and Carriers are useless in this era. So you block entry and you block the ocean and you put Israel's airforce out of work immediately their defensive system is weak. They will enter history books within 7-10 months

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

khansaheeb said:


> All Iran, Turkey and Pakistan have to do is setup a supply line of Missiles and Rockets to make it expensive enough for Israel to sit down and negotiate surrender terms/


Gaza is blockaded from all sides. You can't smuggle missiles and rockets to Hamas


Titanium100 said:


> Israel of it itself has never been militarily a chellenge. Someone struggling won't be able to stop any state actor in the region except for Lebanon..
> 
> This round of hostilities has come to an end but what needs to be formed is a rapid response force that moves quickly if Israel again commits miscalculation. Dispatch a special force specific designed for this made of 500k from different countries of the muslim world.. With Nuclear and latest technology once Israel slips you cease the opportunity..


Why you need 2 billion Muslims to beat 9 million Israelis?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

Norwegian said:


> Gaza is blockaded from all sides. You can't smuggle missiles and rockets to Hamas
> 
> Why you need 2 billion Muslims to beat 9 million Israelis?


We can find a 1000 ways. Egyptians and Jordanians are corrupt and Syrians hate the Israelis.


Titanium100 said:


> Israel of it itself has never been militarily a chellenge. They won't be able to stop any state actor in the region except for Lebanon..
> 
> This round of hostilities has come to an end but what needs to be formed is a rapid response force that moves quickly if Israel again commits miscalculation. Dispatch a special force specifically designed for this made of 500k from different countries of the muslim world.. With Nuclear and latest technology once Israel slips you cease the opportunity..
> 
> What you gotta do is put a choke-point on all entry points where assistance can reach Israel to.. Example all points where an army outside of the reigon can rush to Israel and there is also the ocean and Carriers are useless in this era. So you block entry and you block the ocean and you put Israel's airforce out of work immediately their defensive system is weak. They will enter history books within 7-10 months


Israel isn't the problem it is the prospect of war with the Zion controlled US and UK and their Euro poodles that is the real problem.


----------



## Titanium100

Norwegian said:


> Gaza is blockaded from all sides. You can't smuggle missiles and rockets to Hamas



Everything can enter Gaza.. But I never said anything about Palestine at all. Look If Israel slips up and tries to create another mischief on earth it won't be tolerated. And No! You don't need that many to defang and de-exist the temporary Israeli project.

Conventionally they are weak and only overrated without any realistical basis to what is realistic in a conventional conflict.. an opinion I held for the last 3 years. I said Israel can conventionally only defeat Lebanon in the entire region in 1vs1 scenario. The reason for that is obvious because people don't realize that times change and some think warfare is comicbook so you got alot of fake experts who don't really know the dynamics of conventional military warfare and it's optional outcomes


----------



## Norwegian

Titanium100 said:


> Everything can enter Gaza


But Hamas claims it's living in open prison.


----------



## Titanium100

Norwegian said:


> But Hamas claims it's living in open prison.



Claims and claims. Where did the Iranian missiles get in from? They have probably tunnels reaching 100kms into Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Titanium100 said:


> Claims and claims. Where did the Iranian missiles get in from? They have probably tunnels reaching 100kms into Egypt


Egypt controls border with Gaza.


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Ceasefire official 

*Israel announces ceasefire after 11 days of fierce battle with Hamas in Gaza*









Israel announces unconditional ceasefire with Hamas, ending Gaza combat


After 11 days, Israel's war with Hamas comes to an end in a fragile ceasefire mediated by Egypt.




www.jpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

Numerous said:


> My meme is about the present day arab rulers e.g. UAE leader or Bahraini leader etc... You know, your present day allies.
> 
> Yeh I already know that Iran mostly just kills sunnis rather than americans or israelis. However that has nothing to do with my meme.


Bahrain has a population of about one million and UAE on 10 Million and both are under direct military threat and are reluctant to lose everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adecypher

khansaheeb said:


> Doesn't Pakistan get tired of demanding the same thing over 50 Years?


Sir I think we take Mr. FM job easily, from his facial expression it is clear that it is dam tiring...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 500

Norwegian said:


> What victory? Ceasefire is no victory


They celebrate 1973 war as great victory too.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

500 said:


> They celebrate 1973 war as great victory too.


@500 shouldn't you be killing Palestinians like your brethren are?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Dariush the Great

Nutjobyahoooo showing part of Iranian drone 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395440801300242435

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Adecypher

PakFactor said:


> In all honesty that option can be delayed only for so long -- you've yet to understand the dynamic's of the region. There is bound to be a large scale conflict in this region, when exactly we don't know, but we could be headed towards a nuclear winter in the near future. I wouldn't blame Israel as much as I would the U.S. for fostering the environment that will lead to it.


I concur, ALL these diplomatic efforts will not be able to bridge the inherent animosity "Arabs and Zionist Jews" have for each other nor it will change the scriptures which predicts the coming of Messiah ONLY after the construction of the Third Temple...unfortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

500 said:


> They celebrate 1973 war as great victory too.



I don't think anyone in their right mind celebrated that as victory.. The Egyptians claimed they were fighting the US.. UK and the US implanted the Israelis there so they had responsibility to fight their wars

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## newb3e

so 


500 said:


> They celebrate 1973 war as great victory too.


line up and vote for your beloved jew hitler make him Pm and comeback again! now go dry your kambasha pants jewish turd!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Norwegian

500 said:


> They celebrate 1973 war as great victory too.


Lol. Israel just announced ceasefire 








No rocket fire from Gaza or IDF strikes reported, as truce appears to take hold


Ceasefire comes after 11 days of fighting * Biden commends Netanyahu for Gaza truce, vows to replenish supply of Iron Dome missiles * Blinken heading to region




www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## BRAVO_

Breaking News : 
*Israel and Hamas agree Gaza truce after Egyptian mediation*

Israel and Hamas will cease fire across the Gaza Strip border as of 2 a.m. on Friday (2300 GMT Thursday), an official with the Palestinian Islamist faction said, bringing a potentially tenuous halt to the fiercest fighting in decades.

Israel's security cabinet said it had voted unanimously in favour of a "mutual and unconditional" Gaza truce proposed by mediator Egypt, but added that the hour of implementation had yet to be agreed.

The development came a day after U.S. President Joe Biden urged Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu to seek de-escalation, and amid mediation bids by Egypt, Qatar and the United Nations.

A Hamas official told Reuters the ceasefire would be "mutual and simultaneous".

Rocket attacks by Hamas and allied Islamic Jihad had resumed after an eight-hour pause on Thursday, as Israel continued shelling that it said aimed to destroy the factions' military capabilities and deter them from future confrontation after the current conflict.

Since the fighting began on May 10, health officials in Gaza say 232 Palestinians, including 65 children and 39 women, have been killed and more than 1,900 wounded in aerial bombardments. Israel says it has killed at least 160 combatants in Gaza.

Authorities put the death toll in Israel at 12, with hundreds of people treated for injuries in rocket attacks that have caused panic and sent people rushing into shelters.

On Thursday, Biden discussed Gaza with Egyptian President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi and the White House said reports of moves toward a ceasefire were "encouraging".


U.N. spokesman Stephane Dujarric confirmed that U.N. Middle East Envoy Tor Wennesland is in Qatar, adding: “We are actively engaged with all the relevant parties for an immediate ceasefire.”











Israel and Hamas agree Gaza truce, Biden pledges assistance


Israel and Hamas will cease fire across the Gaza Strip border as of Friday, the United States said, bringing a potentially tenuous halt to the fiercest fighting in years.




www.reuters.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

PakFactor said:


> In all honesty that option can be delayed only for so long -- you've yet to understand the dynamic's of the region. There is bound to be a large scale conflict in this region, when exactly we don't know, but we could be headed towards a nuclear winter in the near future. I wouldn't blame Israel as much as I would the U.S. for fostering the environment that will lead to it.



I have a falling out with a very Christian friend from today... A white bible thumper man. I asked him for his opinion a about the recent conflict and his response was basically saying Democrats are anti Israel and that Arafat was offered everything by Israel but Arafat wanted to destroy Israel.. I Said camp David 2000 was a Bantustan offer and told my friend to look up Gush Shalom..an Israeli site itself.. he finally said if you want a prolonged conflict then an Armageddon is coming..
I think these Christian religious nutjobs WANT an Armageddon!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## yavar



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

BRAVO_ said:


> Breaking News :
> *Israel and Hamas agree Gaza truce after Egyptian mediation*
> 
> Israel and Hamas will cease fire across the Gaza Strip border as of 2 a.m. on Friday (2300 GMT Thursday), an official with the Palestinian Islamist faction said, bringing a potentially tenuous halt to the fiercest fighting in decades.
> 
> Israel's security cabinet said it had voted unanimously in favour of a "mutual and unconditional" Gaza truce proposed by mediator Egypt, but added that the hour of implementation had yet to be agreed.
> 
> The development came a day after U.S. President Joe Biden urged Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu to seek de-escalation, and amid mediation bids by Egypt, Qatar and the United Nations.
> 
> A Hamas official told Reuters the ceasefire would be "mutual and simultaneous".
> 
> Rocket attacks by Hamas and allied Islamic Jihad had resumed after an eight-hour pause on Thursday, as Israel continued shelling that it said aimed to destroy the factions' military capabilities and deter them from future confrontation after the current conflict.
> 
> Since the fighting began on May 10, health officials in Gaza say 232 Palestinians, including 65 children and 39 women, have been killed and more than 1,900 wounded in aerial bombardments. Israel says it has killed at least 160 combatants in Gaza.
> 
> Authorities put the death toll in Israel at 12, with hundreds of people treated for injuries in rocket attacks that have caused panic and sent people rushing into shelters.
> 
> On Thursday, Biden discussed Gaza with Egyptian President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi and the White House said reports of moves toward a ceasefire were "encouraging".
> 
> 
> U.N. spokesman Stephane Dujarric confirmed that U.N. Middle East Envoy Tor Wennesland is in Qatar, adding: “We are actively engaged with all the relevant parties for an immediate ceasefire.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel and Hamas agree Gaza truce, Biden pledges assistance
> 
> 
> Israel and Hamas will cease fire across the Gaza Strip border as of Friday, the United States said, bringing a potentially tenuous halt to the fiercest fighting in years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


Another ceasefire means another round of war in a few years when Hamas is armed again. Why Israelis want to keep Hamas alive? @500


----------



## Adecypher

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Ceasefire official
> 
> *Israel announces ceasefire after 11 days of fierce battle with Hamas in Gaza*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel announces unconditional ceasefire with Hamas, ending Gaza combat
> 
> 
> After 11 days, Israel's war with Hamas comes to an end in a fragile ceasefire mediated by Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com



*Bottom Line:*

Instigate and provoke poor Palestini people by desecrating their Holy Sites in holy months, wait for their reaction (which is obvious) and then use ALL your military might to perform "systematic genocide" testing the non-existing gherat of Muslim Countries knowing you have 10 to 15 days and then agree to ceasefire - UNTILL NEXT TIME...*what a joke *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

Now Israel needs to be held responsible for triggering this conflict by its ethnic cleansing of Sheikh Jarrah and by striking the Al Aqsa Mosque and held accountable for the mass murder of innocent civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

Trango Towers said:


> Exactly my point. Palestinaisn should target the financier of terror. I think u missed that


OK bhai. Thank you for clearing that up


----------



## PakFactor

Dariush the Great said:


> Nutjobyahoooo showing part of Iranian drone
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395440801300242435



Fool should've realized this didn't work out to well with India holding AIM and he brings a plastic piece from a drone -- was he trying to make India happy by copying their Post-Balakot beating?

Stupid kike


----------



## Trango Towers

Norwegian said:


> No. Israeli cabinet has yet to vote tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel-Gaza ceasefire comes into effect, ending 11 days of intensive fighting
> 
> 
> IDF air strikes in Strip and rocket fire on southern Israel continued almost until deadline to end hostilities; Egypt, which brokered agreement, dispatches delegations to both sides; Al Arabiya: Cairo planning 'peace summit' on long-term calm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ynetnews.com


Israel approves unconditional ceasefire.

its means nazis of Israel have had a good beating else they would have had an encyclopedia of demands. Allah is great.

Prepare with better guidance systems so next time iron dome batteries and Israeli terror force runways and fighter aircraft can be taken out by smart autonomous drones programmed to fly nap of earth routes and fight their way in

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

Norwegian said:


> Lol. Israel just announced ceasefire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No rocket fire from Gaza or IDF strikes reported, as truce appears to take hold
> 
> 
> Ceasefire comes after 11 days of fighting * Biden commends Netanyahu for Gaza truce, vows to replenish supply of Iron Dome missiles * Blinken heading to region
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com


They are waiting for US ships and planes to resupply no doubt. Muslim countries should carry on to do what needs to be done as nothing is going to change. We have seen enough cyclic slaughter of the Palestinians by Israel which believes it is above the law of humanity and decency.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Meengla

Norwegian said:


> Another ceasefire means another round of war in a few years when Hamas is armed again. Why Israelis want to keep Hamas alive? @500



in past American leadership would allow enough time to mow the grass.. n but this time.. intense pressure by the American Left and Biden has gone farther than any American president in decades to reign in Israelis...
And Israel really knows it can’t afford an angry American president... israel has no other friends in this world!!,
Netanyahu is forced to let hamas stay a potent threat!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## PakFactor

Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> Now Israel needs to be held responsible for triggering this conflict by its ethnic cleansing of Sheikh Jarrah and by striking the Al Aqsa Mosque and held accountable for the mass murder of innocent civilians.



That's not going to happen and please don't embarrass us with this held responsible line. To hold someone to account takes brass balls.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Norwegian said:


> Another ceasefire means another round of war in a few years when Hamas is armed again. Why Israelis want to keep Hamas alive? @500



This is what some people fail to understand.. The domino effect of this conflict..

Ka'tib Hezbollah has pledged to the war, Turkey was organzing an army where Pakistan and Malaysia endorsed, The Houthis pledged to the war. 100millions of people organized and said they will pledge to the war.. Pakistan MP made Nuclear threats and waged Jihad etc etc.. The entire region was at the point of breaking..

Attacks to Israel came from Iraq, Lebanon, Syria and Jordan during the war in form of rockets, drones etc etc.. This is an emotional and unpredictable region. Israel didn't walkaway because of Hamas but to avoid a massive war in the region and perhaps even in the world.. This thing was dengerously close to spread everywhere in the region. The Ceasefire actully suits Israel much better then it does for Hamas' because they were gaining support increasingly in the region and if a big war had erupted it would have suited them better

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

The response I got from the vile Zion controlled BBC :-

Thank you for contacting us about our recent coverage of the Israel-Palestinian conflict.

To allow us to reply promptly to your concerns, and to ensure we use our licence fee resources as efficiently as possible, we’re sending this response to everyone. We’re sorry we can’t reply individually, but we hope this will address most of the points raised.

We have covered the recent escalation in the conflict between Israel and the Palestinians across our television and radio bulletins, online and on our news and current affairs programmes. We have reported on the circumstances and events which have led to the current escalation in violence, reflecting both the Palestinian and Israeli perspectives, and the response from the international community.

We have reflected the complexities of the Israel-Palestinian conflict and made clear that this is the worst violence in Jerusalem and the biggest upsurge in violence between Gaza and Israel in recent years. We have detailed the actions taken by both Israel and Hamas, making clear the casualties which have occurred on both sides.

Thanks again for taking the time to get in touch.

Kind regards,

BBC Complaints Team
www.bbc.co.uk/complaints

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

PakFactor said:


> That's not going to happen and please don't embarrass us with this held responsible line. To hold someone to account takes brass balls.


Media tone has changed significantly in the west people are questioning the evil fascist of nazi regime of Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## PakFactor

Meengla said:


> I have a falling out with a very Christian friend from today... A white bible thumper man. I asked him for his opinion a about the recent conflict and his response was basically saying Democrats are anti Israel and that Arafat was offered everything by Israel but Arafat wanted to destroy Israel.. I Said camp David 2000 was a Bantustan offer and told my friend to look up Gush Shalom..an Israeli site itself.. he finally said if you want a prolonged conflict then an Armageddon is coming..
> I think these Christian religious nutjobs WANT an Armageddon!!



Yes, their concept of Rapture alone solidifies their belief in this. Right after the Evangelicals are the Born Again nut jobs. Down to the point after saving Israel, they'll wipe them out and convert a few good ones to Christianity and ascend to heaven.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

Meengla said:


> in past American leadership would allow enough time to mow the grass.. n but this time.. intense pressure by the American Left and Biden has gone farther than any American president in decades to reign in Israelis...
> And Israel really knows it can’t afford an angry American president... israel has no other friends in this world!!,
> Netanyahu is forced to let hamas stay a potent threat!!


This time there was no grass...just nettles and thorns

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

khansaheeb said:


> The response I got from the vile Zion controlled BBC :-
> 
> Thank you for contacting us about our recent coverage of the Israel-Palestinian conflict.
> 
> To allow us to reply promptly to your concerns, and to ensure we use our licence fee resources as efficiently as possible, we’re sending this response to everyone. We’re sorry we can’t reply individually, but we hope this will address most of the points raised.
> 
> We have covered the recent escalation in the conflict between Israel and the Palestinians across our television and radio bulletins, online and on our news and current affairs programmes. We have reported on the circumstances and events which have led to the current escalation in violence, reflecting both the Palestinian and Israeli perspectives, and the response from the international community.
> 
> We have reflected the complexities of the Israel-Palestinian conflict and made clear that this is the worst violence in Jerusalem and the biggest upsurge in violence between Gaza and Israel in recent years. We have detailed the actions taken by both Israel and Hamas, making clear the casualties which have occurred on both sides.
> 
> Thanks again for taking the time to get in touch.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> BBC Complaints Team
> www.bbc.co.uk/complaints



I am thinking of giving the BBC a 14 day notice of cease and desist from supporting Israel else no license fee payment. These scums are using my money to spread repugnant pro-Israel opinions and supporting ethnic cleansing and genocide.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Trango Towers said:


> Israel approves unconditional ceasefire.


Hamas also approves unconditional ceasefire. What happened to ultimatums issued by Hamas that Israel end occupation of Al Aqsa and Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood? Israel is still occupying both. Only winner I see is PM Nutunyahoo who successfully bulldozed opposition leader Lapid's attempts of forming govt with the Arab parties during the conflict. 
@500


----------



## Meengla

Trango Towers said:


> This time there was no grass...just nettles and thorns


However you slice and dice it..
Israel lost this time and probably forever into the future on long term strategic level...
And you have never seen me on this forum making grandiose claims...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Mohammed al-Faruqi said:


> Now Israel needs to be held responsible for triggering this conflict by its ethnic cleansing of Sheikh Jarrah and by striking the Al Aqsa Mosque and held accountable for the mass murder of innocent civilians.


And Hamas be held responsible for shooting thousands of rockets toward Israeli civilian population


Trango Towers said:


> Media tone has changed significantly in the west people are questioning the evil fascist of nazi regime of Israel


Media is also increasingly questioning why Hamas fired thousands of rockets at Israeli civilian population


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Norwegian said:


> Hamas also approves unconditional ceasefire. What happened to ultimatums issued by Hamas that Israel end occupation of Al Aqsa and Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood?
> @500



They have agreed to start a long Negotiations to fix the entire underlaying issues in Jerusalem to find a standing solution because if Jerusalem is not solved it means 100% future war forget Hamas or palestine other players in the region will seize it by power it is something that is in the interest of both sides equally to fix this and eliminate a future war being waged for Jerusalem.. It is in the best interest of both parties to find a lasting solution that satisfies both ends

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Trango Towers

Norwegian said:


> Hamas also approves unconditional ceasefire. What happened to ultimatums issued by Hamas that Israel end occupation of Al Aqsa and Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood? Israel is still occupying both. Only winner I see is PM Nutunyahoo who successfully bulldozed opposition leader Lapid's attempts of forming govt with the Arab parties during the conflict.
> @500


One is a country with mass resources the other is a resistance force...

Its like everyone on this forum has a brain and uses it.
You make noise 

Are we equal ......only you will say yes. 
Suggestion 4 you

Brain before posting

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> They have agreed to start a long Negotiations


Where? Link? So far Israeli cabinet only approved ceasefire through a third party Egypt. Israel still doesn't recognize Hamas as a partner for peace.


----------



## Trango Towers

Meengla said:


> However you slice and dice it..
> Israel lost this time and probably forever into the future on long term strategic level...
> And you have never seen me on this forum making grandiose claims...


This was a big slap for Israel and like with hezbullah it won't go towards gaza without thinking 10 times. 
Iron dome was tested and it came short. Airforce of Israel bases were hit
Tanks destroyed 
And Israel didn't dare enter gaza.

This is victory for hamas without question

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Trango Towers said:


> One is a country with mass resources the other is a resistance force...
> 
> Its like everyone on this forum has a brain and uses it.
> You make noise
> 
> Are we equal ......only you will say yes.
> Suggestion 4 you
> 
> Brain before posting


Use your brain. Ceasefire is not victory until objectives of war are achieved. Hamas started shooting thousands of rockets at Israel because of episodes of violence at Al Aqsa and Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood in East Jerusalem. Hamas threatened more rockets unless Israel end its occupation. After 11 days of fighting and hundreds of Palestinians killed, all they could achieve was ceasefire. Was ceasefire the objective of firing thousands of rockets at Israeli civilian population? 
There has been many ceasefires in the past. What was achieved from it?


----------



## Meengla

Norwegian said:


> And Hamas be held responsible for shooting thousands of rockets toward Israeli civilian population
> 
> Media is also increasingly questioning why Hamas fired thousands of rockets at Israeli civilian population



I have TWO MASTERS degrees from a top 20 American public university.. a professor once called American Founding Fathers as Terrorists in a lecture bc they fought the brits unconventionally.
Educate yourself!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## newb3e

Norwegian said:


> Another ceasefire means another round of war in a few years when Hamas is armed again. Why Israelis want to keep Hamas alive? @500


they need lickers like yourself to fight for jew turds!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Trango Towers said:


> This is victory for hamas without question


Memory problems? War was started because of violence at Al Aqsa and Israel threatening to evict Palestinians from Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood. Israel is still occupying both. So what was achieved from this ceasefire? Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Baghial

ISRAEL-HAMAS))), 10 ROUNDS MATCH, END UP WITH NO- RESULT
MATCH HAS BEEN POSTPHONED FOR NEAR FUTURE,

SUPPORTERS OF EACH TEAM, WILL TAKE THE FIGHT TO TWITTER/FACEBOOK.

BOTH TEAMS MEET THEIR TRAINERS, FOR NEW STERIODS, TO ENHANCE POWER,


TO BE CONTINUED......................................ALLAH HAFIZ.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

newb3e said:


> they need lickers like yourself to fight for jew turds!


Nutunyahoo wants to use Hamas each time he is in political trouble. He was about to be voted out last week but Hamas once again came to his rescue.








Bennett rules out ‘change gov’t’ amid national unrest, renews talks with Likud


Yamina leader tells associates that 'when there is a wave of pogroms by Arabs across the country, and when IDF forces must be involved, this is a reality-changing event'




www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Adecypher

Off topic:

Unfortunately this is HOW the gora enjoys killings of muslims...l will be honest in open they act like OH please it is so abhorrent to even "think about taking a muslim life" but their actions speaks otherwise... this is a *Australian* standup comedian:






This is not any comedian, this is a town hall meeting:






And this is in *Canada*:






Massacre in Palestine is some how *invisible* to them...

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Norwegian said:


> And Hamas be held responsible for shooting thousands of rockets toward Israeli civilian population
> 
> Media is also increasingly questioning why Hamas fired thousands of rockets at Israeli civilian population



Hamas is a resistance group and not a state actor. They also gave a warning throughout the time to the Israel. 

Why Hamas fired 1000s of rockets at Israeli civilians? Because they're fighting with homemade bombs with no guidance and no precision bombs. Are you kidding yourself by asking such a dumb question? You have beleaguered enclave that is blockade from land, sea, and air by Israel. How can they receive guided weapons in such a situation?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## 925boy

Norwegian said:


> Egypt controls border with Gaza.


but probably not a full complete blockade on Gaza...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

Norwegian said:


> Memory problems? War was started because of violence at Al Aqsa and Israel threatening to evict Palestinians from Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood. Israel is still occupying both. So what was achieved from this ceasefire? Absolutely nothing.



i agree.. no ceasefire..there needs to sustained conflict in that region to arrive at a just compromise for all..
Israel is a much stronger party here.. and yet it has accepted unconditional ceasefire after saying they wanted to degrade gazans for years..
The American Left has prevailed like never before!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

Norwegian said:


> Use your brain. Ceasefire is not victory until objectives of war are achieved. Hamas started shooting thousands of rockets at Israel because of episodes of violence at Al Aqsa and Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood in East Jerusalem. Hamas threatened more rockets unless Israel end its occupation. After 11 days of fighting and hundreds of Palestinians killed, all they could achieve was ceasefire. Was ceasefire the objective of firing thousands of rockets at Israeli civilian population?
> There has been many ceasefires in the past. What was achieved from it?


So when Israel started this what was its objective genius? But you Jews think you are smart and blame hamas for firing rockets. 

Hamas was on the defensive. Its objective was ti survive and its did that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Hamas is a resistance group and not a state actor. They also gave a warning throughout the time to the Israel.
> 
> Why Hamas fired 1000s of rockets at Israeli civilians? Because they're fighting with homemade bombs with no guidance and no precision bombs. Are you kidding yourself by asking such a dumb question? You have beleaguered enclave that is blockade from land, sea, and air by Israel. How can they receive guided weapons in such a situation?


So resistance fighters can attack enemies civilian population because it doesn't have precision missiles, rockets? Makes sense?


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Norwegian said:


> Where? Link? So far Israeli cabinet only approved ceasefire through a third party Egypt. Israel still doesn't recognize Hamas as a partner for peace.



Israel may not recognize but they are open to solving the Jerusalem issues with the palestinian authority and the regional players to find a common solution. I know you are a Pakistani Israeli citizen or what not... But you can't be deluded enough to think that Jerusalem is not a bomb in waiting to go off and highly sensitive place where all regional players including Israel are taking it very serious to solve.. As future wars upon Jerusalem is guaraanted but by solving this it can be entirely avoided ahead now. Israel has no interest in turning this place into Armegeddon. As long as they get West Jerusalem they will be satisfied and that is where there wall is located

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Meengla said:


> I have TWO MASTERS degrees from a top 20 American public university.. a professor once called American Founding Fathers as Terrorists in a lecture bc they fought the brits unconventionally.
> Educate yourself!


Norwegian has a degree from the Indian institute of cow patties. That's trumps your degrees because 10 thousand years ago he was flying on a comet with a cloaking device

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Gangetic

What we need to do is break the siege and establish supply lines with the Resistance.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Norwegian said:


> Hamas also approves unconditional ceasefire. What happened to ultimatums issued by Hamas that Israel end occupation of Al Aqsa and Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood? Israel is still occupying both. Only winner I see is PM Nutunyahoo who successfully bulldozed opposition leader Lapid's attempts of forming govt with the Arab parties during the conflict.
> @500



Hamas' conditions have been Israel to stop violating the sanctity of Al-Aqsa mosque and stop evicting Palestinians from Sheikh Jarrah. Netanyahu was refusing to accept those conditions. This is the reason the ceasefire was agreed in the past. Israel declared a ceasefire immediately after a huge international pressure and Hamas, PIJ, and other factions in Gaza keeping the pressure on Southern Israel. So in this round, it is the Netty boy (aka Netanyahu) who blinked. Let us see if he violates Al-Aqsa mosque or if he continues the evictions. 

Contrary to your claims, Hamas never conditioned an end to the occupation for implementing a ceasefire. Not sure if you watched it today, but the IOF and communities in the South of Israel (Occupied Palestine) were taking a heavy beating. And the conditions of the communities in the South that forced Nuttjob's (aka Netanyahu's) hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Norwegian said:


> So resistance fighters can attack enemies civilian population because it doesn't have precision missiles, rockets? Makes sense?


Dumbo...even your children get military training...its compulsory. So what effing civilians.. additionally Israel targets schools hospitals and UN centres directly with precision guided weapons. Does hamas have that capability. Where is your brain now? Gand mai. 

Jews like you are nazis and nazis were mighty till their end came and your end will also come

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Meengla

Norwegian said:


> So resistance fighters can attack enemies civilian population because it doesn't have precision missiles, rockets? Makes sense?



ask this question once the resistance forces have precision weapons!
Talk about putting cart before the horse..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Trango Towers said:


> So when Israel started this what was its objective genius?


Israel was only pounding Gaza to stop rocket attacks coming from there. After ceasefire this objective is achieved until Hamas get to rearm itself in a year or two. Then this vicious cycle will repeat.


----------



## 925boy

Norwegian said:


> Hamas also approves unconditional ceasefire. What happened to ultimatums issued by Hamas that Israel end occupation of Al Aqsa and Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood? Israel is still occupying both. Only winner I see is PM Nutunyahoo who successfully bulldozed opposition leader Lapid's attempts of forming govt with the Arab parties during the conflict.
> @500


Then tell us when last in history Israel agreed to a military ceasefire in which Hamas set the terms???? 

stop trolling! u be asking dum azz questions and trying to sound smart but in reality you're doing that to hide your ignorance and misunderstanding of the conflict dynamics. smh

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Norwegian said:


> Israel was only pounding Gaza to stop rocket attacks coming from there. After ceasefire this objective is achieved until Hamas get to rearm itself in a year or two. Then this vicious cycle will repeat.


You are so stupid you make modi look good

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Trango Towers said:


> Hamas was on the defensive


No it wasn't. Hamas fired rockets from Gaza when in fact violence happened in Al Aqsa in East Jerusalem. Hamas was not threatened by Israel in anyway before the rockets barrage started.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## 925boy

Norwegian said:


> War was started because of violence at Al Aqsa and Israel threatening to evict Palestinians from Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood.


that wasnt what started the war, taht was what gave Hamas the excuse to start a war on its terms, which is succeeded at.

CAN YOU CHANGE YOUR FLAG TO ISRAEL?? U ARE IGNORANT AND ARE OBVIOUSLY PAINED THAT GAZA WON.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Gangetic said:


> What we need to do is break the siege and establish supply lines with the Resistance.


Find a way to evade blockade of Gaza


----------



## Norwegian

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Let us see if he violates Al-Aqsa mosque or if he continues the evictions.


Evictions will continue as per Israeli Supreme Court orders


----------



## Trango Towers

925boy said:


> that wasnt what started the war, taht was what gave Hamas the excuse to start a war on its terms, which is succeeded at.
> 
> CAN YOU CHANGE YOUR FLAG TO ISRAEL?? U ARE IGNORANT AND ARE OBVIOUSLY PAINED THAT GAZA WON.


He is a jew for sure

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

By the way Mods can you please give @Norwegian Israeli flag.. I know his Pakistani Jew but he shouldn't be allowed to wear Pakistan flag since he probably has tree citizenships from Israel, Norway and Pakistan. Give him Israeli nationality and norway as location. It confuses the forum readers who don't know him. I myself have meet plenty of Pakistani jews who live in Israel in the US who don't claim Pakistani citizenship

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 925boy

@Norwegian here u go!






gAZA got something big out of it - you're hate for Gaza cant dull Gaza'sachievement..most of your assumptions and conclusions here are stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Norwegian said:


> Evictions will continue as per Israeli Supreme Court orders


So will the rocket. As per human rights ti self defence. That trumps jews..and I wish someone on pdf meets you...you need a slap

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Norwegian said:


> Use your brain. Ceasefire is not victory until objectives of war are achieved. Hamas started shooting thousands of rockets at Israel because of episodes of violence at Al Aqsa and Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood in East Jerusalem. Hamas threatened more rockets unless Israel end its occupation. After 11 days of fighting and hundreds of Palestinians killed, all they could achieve was ceasefire. Was ceasefire the objective of firing thousands of rockets at Israeli civilian population?
> There has been many ceasefires in the past. What was achieved from it?



Three things achieved by Palestinian resistance fighters in this conflict:

1) Israel didn't dare to invade Gaza even though the Palestinian resistance groups were gauging her that they were waiting for her;

2) Israel is no longer violating the sanctity of Al-Aqsa mosque.

3) Israelis are no longer evicting the Palestinian communities from Sheikh Jarrah, East Jerusalem. 

Despite the high cost, this has been a resounding victory for Hamas, PIJ, and other resistance factions in Gaza. Just go and watch how Israeli community in Southern Israel put pressure on the Israeli government to find a way to get the conflict to a close, and that finally happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Trango Towers

925boy said:


> @Norwegian here u go!
> View attachment 745628
> 
> 
> gAZA got something big out of it - you're hate for Gaza cant dull Gaza'sachievement..most of your assumptions and conclusions here are stupid.


Norwegian jew cannot read

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Meengla

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Hamas' conditions have been Israel to stop violating the sanctity of Al-Aqsa mosque and stop evicting Palestinians from Sheikh Jarrah. Netanyahu was refusing to accept those conditions. This is the reason the ceasefire was agreed in the past. Israel declared a ceasefire immediately after a huge international pressure and Hamas, PIJ, and other factions in Gaza keeping the pressure on Southern Israel. So in this round, it is the Netty boy (aka Netanyahu) who blinked. Let us see if he violates Al-Aqsa mosque or if he continues the evictions.
> 
> Contrary to your claims, Hamas never conditioned an end to the occupation for implementing a ceasefire. Not sure if you watched it today, but the IOF and communities in the South of Israel (Occupied Palestine) were taking a heavy beating. And the conditions of the communities in the South that forced Nuttjob's (aka Netanyahu's) hand.



nailed it..
The ceasefire is an Israel defeat.. they were hoping for a five year degradation of resistance capabilities and Netanyahu even bragged to assembled diplomats about willing to “conquer” Gaza if deterrence not achieved right now..
Objectives certainly not met.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Three things achieved by Palestinian resistance fighters in this conflict:
> 
> 1) Israel didn't dare to invade Gaza even though the Palestinian resistance groups were gauging her that they were waiting for her;
> 
> 2) Israel is no longer violating the sanctity of Al-Aqsa mosque.
> 
> 3) Israelis are no longer evicting the Palestinian communities from Sheikh Jarrah, East Jerusalem.
> 
> Despite the high cost, this has been a resounding victory for Hamas, PIJ, and other resistance factions in Gaza. Just go and watch how Israeli community in Southern Israel put pressure on the Israeli government to find a way to get the conflict to a close, and they finally happened.



THIS IS A TOTAL DEFEAT FOR ISRAEL.

GOD IS GREAT. WE SUFFERED WITH HAMAS. WE PRAYED AND PRAYED AND ALLAH GAVE US VICTORY. OUR ENEMY AND ENEMY OF HUMANITY WAS SCARED TO THE CORE FOR THE 1ST TIME SINCE 2006 WHEN HEZBULLAH LITTRED SOUTH LEBANON WOTH MERKAVA TANKS

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## newb3e

Norwegian said:


> So resistance fighters can attack enemies civilian population because it doesn't have precision missiles, rockets? Makes sense?


they are not civilians minus the children every jewish turd settled on occupied land serves or served in army so yes every jewish settler is a legit target minus the kids!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Contrary to your claims, Hamas never conditioned an end to the occupation for implementing a ceasefire.


Conflict flared up after Hamas issued ultimatum, and when conditions not met, started shooting thousands of rockets at Israel. So why did they agree on the ceasefire now when Israel has still not met demands of the ultimatum?








IDF sends reinforcements to Gaza border as Hamas issues ultimatum on Jerusalem


As tensions simmer in the capital, terrorists in the Strip fire a mortar shell toward southern Israel, airborne arson attacks spark fires




www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Meengla said:


> nailed it..
> The ceasefire is an Israel defeat.. they were hoping for a five year degradation of resistance capabilities and Netanyahu even bragged to assembled diplomats about willing to “conquer” Gaza if deterrence not achieved right now..
> Objectives certainly not met.



I wouldn't say a defeat.. But just that it sets a deterence plus red-lines and resets relations while the status-quo remain the same but it opens the door for future better relations between the two in solving the underlaying issues but I wouldn't say anyone won here

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Norwegian said:


> No it wasn't. Hamas fired rockets from Gaza when in fact violence happened in Al Aqsa in East Jerusalem. Hamas was not threatened by Israel in anyway before the rockets barrage started.


So when a jew is killed then why do Israeli forces get involved they were not threatened. 

Should I really point that out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Trango Towers said:


> THIS IS A TOTAL DEFEAT FOR ISRAEL.
> 
> GOD IS GREAT. WE SUFFERED WITH HAMAS. WE PRAYED AND PRAYED AND ALLAH GAVE US VICTORY. OUR ENEMY AND ENEMY OF HUMANITY WAS SCARED TO THE CORE FOR THE 1ST TIME SINCE 2006 WHEN HEZBULLAH LITTRED SOUTH LEBANON WOTH MERKAVA TANKS


will Muslims glorify this victory? will we tell stories and motivate our people that even the strongest enemy can be defeated! 

we never glorified talibans victory over the world!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

Norwegian said:


> No it wasn't. Hamas fired rockets from Gaza when in fact violence happened in Al Aqsa in East Jerusalem. Hamas was not threatened by Israel in anyway before the rockets barrage started.


You have to be trolling?
There’s no separation between the West Bank and Gaza.. 
why are you here??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Norwegian said:


> Conflict flared up after Hamas issued ultimatum, and when conditions not met, started shooting thousands of rockets at Israel. So why did they agree on the ceasefire now when Israel has still not met demands of the ultimatum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDF sends reinforcements to Gaza border as Hamas issues ultimatum on Jerusalem
> 
> 
> As tensions simmer in the capital, terrorists in the Strip fire a mortar shell toward southern Israel, airborne arson attacks spark fires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com


Your post is from 10th of May. What's the date today? 

Dumbooo

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## newb3e

Norwegian said:


> Nutunyahoo wants to use Hamas each time he is in political trouble. He was about to be voted out last week but Hamas once again came to his rescue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bennett rules out ‘change gov’t’ amid national unrest, renews talks with Likud
> 
> 
> Yamina leader tells associates that 'when there is a wave of pogroms by Arabs across the country, and when IDF forces must be involved, this is a reality-changing event'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com


even if he wanted to use hammas this jew hitler shouldnt be allowed to do what he desires! if he cleared Jarah of Muslims he would be considered victorious and win votes now jewish hitler is defeated but jews and yindus in their hate for muslims will vote for him and destroy themselves! keep sucking jewish balls mate!


----------



## Norwegian

Trango Towers said:


> Dumbo...even your children get military training...its compulsory. So what effing civilians..


So Israeli children are military targets for Hamas just because of they have compulsory training on how to hide in bomb shelters? Makes sense?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

newb3e said:


> will Muslims glorify this victory? will we tell stories and motivate our people that even the strongest enemy can be defeated!
> 
> we never glorified talibans victory over the world!


Actually this is a sign from Allah.
Mighty nati America and non nato combined defeated in Afghanistan.
Invincible is really humbled by unguided 18th century rockets.

Low tech is beating high tech.

Exception being Muslim forces in nagorno karabakh where Muslim had the tech in terms of drones


----------



## newb3e

Norwegian said:


> Evictions will continue as per Israeli Supreme Court orders


missiles will fall from the skies and make jewish pigs wet their kambasha pants! they will live in fear now! that was a physiological victory for hammas!!

hitlers predecessor the jews now know either they nuke gaza or face the wrath of gazans!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Trango Towers said:


> Does hamas have that capability.


Yes. Without Iron Dome defense system, Hamas can strike any civilian place in Israel.


925boy said:


> Then tell us when last in history Israel agreed to a military ceasefire in which Hamas set the terms????


Hamas set the terms? Which terms? Ceasefire means both sides stop fighting.


----------



## Trango Towers

Norwegian said:


> Yes. Without Iron Dome defense system, Hamas can strike any civilian place in Israel.
> 
> Hamas set the terms? Which terms? Ceasefire means both sides stop fighting.


Oh man...I won't answer yoh again..you make me look a genius and its so humbling I will let you enjoy being a fool

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

925boy said:


> that wasnt what started the war, taht was what gave Hamas the excuse to start a war on its terms, which is succeeded at.


So explain why Hamas issued ultimatum before starting its mass rocket attacks towards Israel?








IDF sends reinforcements to Gaza border as Hamas issues ultimatum on Jerusalem


As tensions simmer in the capital, terrorists in the Strip fire a mortar shell toward southern Israel, airborne arson attacks spark fires




www.timesofisrael.com






Trango Towers said:


> So a jew like you forgot...isreali troops entered Al aqsa and fired on worshipper.
> Israeli troops literally forced people out of their homes. Like nazis did to your family in Germany
> Nazis of Israel arrested kids and girls from their homes and tortured them
> 
> All that was nothing. And cow patty brain jew like you says hamas fired back how dare they
> Does your mama know you are this stupid?


Al Aqsa and Sheikh Jarrah are still occupied. What did this ceasefire achieve? Israel will re enter Al Aqsa and Sheikh Jarrah some time later.


----------



## Trango Towers

Norwegian said:


> So Israeli children are military targets for Hamas just because of they have compulsory training on how to hide in bomb shelters? Makes sense?


I don't need to say anything...here is what you Jews say about kids

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thetutle

Titanium100 said:


> I don't think we will see another conflict in Israel-Gaza for the next 20-25 years there will be ethblished a strong truce. Israel may return back to targetting Hez and Iranians for fun but this is not good it can change the public opininon into negative so encouraging Hez to reply and Iran is key whenever there assests is targetted. Their passiveness is effecting everyone negatively



Iranian passiveness? lol you must be joking. they made this whole thing possible. Without them this would be just a Gaza protest and few protesters would be shot and everyone would go home. 



Hassan Al-Somal said:


> No one should fall for Israel's intentions in this propaganda here. They want to present the current war between them and Palestinians as one inspired and directed by Iran.



People find it hard to accept that all non Iran influenced Arab countries have warm relations with Israel and would disarm gaza tomorrow if they could. This is all absolutely directed by iran. Of course the Palestinians want it as well to some extent. But it hasn't brought them too much joy. 



Hassan Al-Somal said:


> The truth is this war was triggered by the repeated Israeli violations of Al-Aqsa mosque and the planned evictions of Palestinian residents in Sheikh Jarrah areas in East Jerusalem. The Israeli goals here are to obscure their occupation of Palestine; their lack of respect for the sanctity of Al-Aqsa Mosque; the continued expansion of settlements; and their endless killing and mass arrests against Palestinians as the root causes of this conflict.



this is true also. 



Hassan Al-Somal said:


> The Israelis do know that Hamas is an independent entity that takes no directions from anyone,



We dont know This. And we dont know what the Israelis know, We can only speculate. Usually, entities that have one weapons and money suppler are not that independent. 



Norwegian said:


> Victory? Is Palestine liberated? Israel is still occupying East Jerusalem, West Bank, Gaza, Golan, Sheba farms. Ceasefire is no victory. Shoot one rocket from Gaza towards Israel and the war will start again. Meanwhile Gaza is devastated by Israeli bombing.



There are tactical victories and there are strategic victories. This is a tactical victory to military planners in Gaza and Iran and Lebanon. Big setback for Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

925boy said:


> @Norwegian here u go!
> View attachment 745628
> 
> 
> gAZA got something big out of it - you're hate for Gaza cant dull Gaza'sachievement..most of your assumptions and conclusions here are stupid.


Govt can't do anything in Sheikh Jarrah Neighborhood dispute. Matter is in Israeli Supreme Court jurisdiction. As for Al Aqsa, lets see how Israeli police behave now.


----------



## Meengla

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> I wouldn't say a defeat.. But just that it sets a deterence plus red-lines and resets relations while the status-quo remain the same but it opens the door for future better relations between the two in solving the underlaying issues but I wouldn't say anyone won here



actually I DO assert Israel lost... and I’ve given my reasoning.. and pdf people know I’m not into hyperbole..

ps.. pardon.. on mobile..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Norwegian

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Israelis are no longer evicting the Palestinian communities from Sheikh Jarrah, East Jerusalem.



It's delayed not canceled








Supreme Court delays session on Sheikh Jarrah evictions amid Jerusalem violence


Justices grant attorney general's request to postpone Monday hearing on pending removal of several Palestinian families from homes claimed by Jewish nationalists




www.timesofisrael.com






Hassan Al-Somal said:


> 2) Israel is no longer violating the sanctity of Al-Aqsa mosque.


Only until next time of violence at the mosque.


Meengla said:


> The ceasefire is an Israel defeat


Israel wanted Hamas rockets to stop. Rockets stopped after ceasefire. Defeat?


newb3e said:


> they are not civilians minus the children every jewish turd settled on occupied land serves or served in army so yes every jewish settler is a legit target minus the kids!


Israeli Jew or Muslim citizen in Tel Aviv is a settler?


Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> I wouldn't say a defeat.. But just that it sets a deterence plus red-lines and resets relations while the status-quo remain the same but it opens the door for future better relations between the two in solving the underlaying issues but I wouldn't say anyone won here


Is Hamas and Israel meeting for peace talks?


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Norwegian said:


> So resistance fighters can attack enemies civilian population because it doesn't have precision missiles, rockets? Makes sense?



If you, a powerful army, attacked a civilian population, with high-tech weaponry, they would use anything to fight you. Not that we agree with attacks on civilians on either side and we wish it never happened; however, put yourself in the shoes of the Palestinians. They're facing a ruthless enemy with huge weapons, who resorted to every method available in their disposal to uproot the Palestinian people.

Btw, your beloved Israel initiated the collective punishment. They even declared they bomb the families of Hamas and PIJ commanders. Here they were going after the wives, children, fathers, and mothers of those Palestinian commanders. Who in the world does something like that in a war?



Norwegian said:


> Conflict flared up after Hamas issued ultimatum, and when conditions not met, started shooting thousands of rockets at Israel. So why did they agree on the ceasefire now when Israel has still not met demands of the ultimatum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDF sends reinforcements to Gaza border as Hamas issues ultimatum on Jerusalem
> 
> 
> As tensions simmer in the capital, terrorists in the Strip fire a mortar shell toward southern Israel, airborne arson attacks spark fires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com



Man, did you read what you just posted? Let me emphasize it for you:



> The Hamas terror group threatened Israel with an ultimatum on Monday afternoon, saying all Israeli security forces had to be removed from the Temple Mount and the Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood of East Jerusalem by 6 p.m., or else the so-called “joint operations room” — a body representing the various terror groups in the Strip — would attack.



The two points that I gave you are listed in this section of the article that you shared. And throughout the duration of the conflict up to now (we can't judge what will happen the future), Israeli police has stopped violating the sanctity of Al-Aqsa mosque and the Palestinians in Sheikh Jarrah are in their houses and not evicted. Hamas themselves have made very clear that they were assured those 2 promises will be kept through the mediators. So the onus is on you to either show Israeli police violating the sanctity of Al-Aqsa Mosque or evicting those communities from Sheikh Jarrah.

Let me tell you something: Anyone who was watching what was happening can really see how Israel was internationally and militarily humiliated by a loosely armed guerillas. This is a repeat of 2006!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
3


----------



## thetutle

Norwegian said:


> Gaza is blockaded from all sides. You can't smuggle missiles and rockets to Hamas



Just ask how iran how it does it



Meengla said:


> I have a falling out with a very Christian friend from today... A white bible thumper man. I asked him for his opinion a about the recent conflict and his response was basically saying Democrats are anti Israel and that Arafat was offered everything by Israel but Arafat wanted to destroy Israel.. I Said camp David 2000 was a Bantustan offer and told my friend to look up Gush Shalom..an Israeli site itself.. he finally said if you want a prolonged conflict then an Armageddon is coming..
> I think these Christian religious nutjobs WANT an Armageddon!!



Does not sound like a friend to me. you lost nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

Norwegian said:


> Israel wanted Hamas rockets to stop. Rockets stopped after ceasefire. Defeat?



yes..
It’s an Israeli defeat!
Rockets can be turned on any time again and the public Israeli stated goals not met..
Both sides are going to regroup.. Israel to especially look at Egypt complicity in helping gazans and gazans into finding the moles inside Gaza...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

newb3e said:


> missiles will fall from the skies and make jewish pigs wet their kambasha pants


How? Hamas just agreed on ceasefire


thetutle said:


> There are tactical victories and there are strategic victories. This is a tactical victory to military planners in Gaza and Iran and Lebanon. Big setback for Israel.


War with Gaza always end up in ceasefire after hundreds of Palestinians killed. What's new? It's been happening since 2008.


----------



## Meengla

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> If you, a powerful army, attacked a civilian population, with high-tech weaponry, they would use anything to fight you. Not that we agree with attacks on civilians on either side and we wish it never happened; however, put yourself in the shoes of the Palestinians. They're facing a ruthless enemy with huge weapons, who resorted to every method available in their disposal to uproot the Palestinian people.
> 
> Btw, your beloved Israel initiated the collective punishment. They even declared they bomb the families of Hamas and PIJ commanders. Here they were going after the wives, children, fathers, and mothers of those Palestinian commanders. Who in the world does something like that in a war?
> 
> 
> 
> Man, did you read what you just posted? Let me emphasize it for you:
> 
> 
> 
> The two points that I gave you are listed in this section of the article that you shared. And throughout the duration of the conflict up to now (we can't judge what will happen the future), Israeli police has stopped violating the sanctity of Al-Aqsa mosque and the Palestinians in Sheikh Jarrah are in their houses and not evicted. Hamas themselves have made very clear that they were assured those 2 promises will be kept through the mediators. So the onus is on you to either show Israeli police violating the sanctity of Al-Aqsa Mosque or evicting those communities from Sheikh Jarrah.
> 
> Let me tell you something: Anyone who was watching what was happening can really see how Israel was internationally and militarily humiliated by a loosely armed guerillas. This is a repeat of 2006!!!



I think you should work in media.. you have been brilliant

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## newb3e

Trango Towers said:


> Actually this is a sign from Allah.
> Mighty nati America and non nato combined defeated in Afghanistan.
> Invincible is really humbled by unguided 18th century rockets.
> 
> Low tech is beating high tech.
> 
> Exception being Muslim forces in nagorno karabakh where Muslim had the tech in terms of drones


signs of Allah are everywhere but do we are Muslim have believe and faith in Allah? i would say we dont cause if we had these jewish swines would never have dared murdered our brothers and sisters and children! but those who have faith they dint need fancy army or nuclear missile they dint bow down to threats of "bombing to stongeage" they fought had faith and won the mighty america!


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Norwegian said:


> So explain why Hamas issued ultimatum before starting its mass rocket attacks towards Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDF sends reinforcements to Gaza border as Hamas issues ultimatum on Jerusalem
> 
> 
> As tensions simmer in the capital, terrorists in the Strip fire a mortar shell toward southern Israel, airborne arson attacks spark fires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Aqsa and Sheikh Jarrah are still occupied. What did this ceasefire achieve? Israel will re enter Al Aqsa and Sheikh Jarrah some time later.



Let us know when Israeli police violates the sanctity of Al-Aqsa by attacking the worshippers there, or when Israel evicts those families from Sheikh Jarrah. If you don't have those 2 items, I guess this discussion is moot. Israelis have promised to international mediators that they will meet with those 2 demands from Hamas.

Israelis who support Netanyahu are blinded by messianic belief that they own everything between Euphrates and Nile and, therefore, they can abuse people for no reason. Anyone who looked at Hamas' 2 demands agrees with them. Even some of the Pro-Israel supporters in the US can't get their head around the reasoning behind attacking worshippers in the month of Ramadan in Al-Aqsa mosque or evicting people from their houses they were living in for over 60 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Hamas themselves have made very clear that they were assured those 2 promises will be kept through the mediators.


Ok lets see how long Israel keep this promise. It has broken such promises in the past.


Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Israelis have promised to international mediators that they will meet with those 2 demands from Hamas.


Wait and see this in action


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

newb3e said:


> signs of Allah are everywhere but do we are Muslim have believe and faith in Allah? i would say we dont cause if we had these jewish swines would never have dared murdered our brothers and sisters and children! but those who have faith they dint need fancy army or nuclear missile they dint bow down to threats of "bombing to stongeage" they fought had faith and won the mighty america!



Bro, as much we oppose the policies of the state of Israel and support our Palestinian brethren, let us not deploy racist terms like "swines" or lump all Jewish people in one bucket. There are many Jews who oppose the policies of Israel. We, therefore, should avoid lumping all Jews into one monolith group. There are indeed good people among them.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Norwegian

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Even some of the Pro-Israel supporters in the US can't get their head around the reasoning behind attacking worshippers in the month of Ramadan in Al-Aqsa mosque or evicting people from their houses they were living in for over 60 years.


Reasoning was to torpedo anti Netanyahu govt being formed. Objective achieved 








Bennett rules out ‘change gov’t’ amid national unrest, renews talks with Likud


Yamina leader tells associates that 'when there is a wave of pogroms by Arabs across the country, and when IDF forces must be involved, this is a reality-changing event'




www.timesofisrael.com






Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Bro, as much we oppose the policies of the state of Israel and support our Palestinian brethren, let us not deploy racist terms like "swines" or lump all Jewish people in one bucket. There are many Jews who oppose the policies of Israel. We, therefore, should avoid lumping all Jews into one monolith group. There are indeed good people among them.


Thanks bro ❤️


----------



## Vapnope

Norwegian said:


> So resistance fighters can attack enemies civilian population because it doesn't have precision missiles, rockets? Makes sense?


As per UN resolution 3246, people can use armed resistance against colonial powers or foreign invasions. If you read UN's statements, it clearly calls the whole settlement illegal and an occupied land. While as per Prophet Muhammad's war doctrine, women, children and religious figures should be spared however collateral damage in modern wars in unavoidable. Deliberately targeting Civilians is an act of terrorism if done by Hamas or IDF. You should note here that UN allows attacking occupiers (here IDF and the settlers as well).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Meengla

Norwegian said:


> Ok lets see how long Israel keep this promise. It has broken such promises in the past.
> 
> Wait and see this in action



and yet you support the promise breakers as in this thread..
I suspected you were trolling. Or just clueless embarrassing support for a cause which.. in modern human history.. would be a lost cause..

the real Zionist dream should bea very different one than Israeli trying to replicate the Europe conquest of North America...

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Vapnope

@Norwegian by any chance have you watched work of Abby Martin?
If not, pls watch here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Meengla said:


> and yet you support the promise breakers as in this thread..


Hamas also break agreed ceasefires. Yet You support them?


----------



## Titanium100

Norwegian said:


> Hamas also break agreed ceasefires. Yet You support them?



When? Because I don't recall that

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

By the way can someone de-ban @Falcon29 just for 24-hour period so we can hear his take or just for an hour.. He was truly riled up by this conflict and emotionally invested but people didn't saw it that

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Titanium100 said:


> When? Because I don't recall that
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------











Hamas breaks ceasefire agreement - Letter from Israel - Question of Palestine


Identical letters dated 8 August 2014 from the Permanent Representative of Israel to the United Nations addressed to the Secretary-General and the President of the Security Council Hamas has once again broken a ceasefire agreement and resumed firing rockets from the Gaza Strip into Israel...



www.un.org


----------



## Titanium100

Norwegian said:


> Hamas breaks ceasefire agreement - Letter from Israel - Question of Palestine
> 
> 
> Identical letters dated 8 August 2014 from the Permanent Representative of Israel to the United Nations addressed to the Secretary-General and the President of the Security Council Hamas has once again broken a ceasefire agreement and resumed firing rockets from the Gaza Strip into Israel...
> 
> 
> 
> www.un.org



Lol.. Could have been by some who were not informed or minor miscommunication but Hamas by far and large has had 3 other ceasefires with Israel that has held for years.. 6 years the first one(2008-2014), 5 years the 2nd(2014-2019 and 2 years the 3rd (2019-2021). I think this one could hold as long or longer then Hezbollah one. Perhaps 20-25 years of ceasefire.

the regional players and the West are tired of this. They will aggressively push for a solution and solve the Jerusalem issues once and for all to avoid being here again

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## islamrules2020

ABU UBAIDA Has spoken, he gives the jews a warning till 2 AM tonight , if they do stop the agression on gaza, there will be a truce, if not he said that the mujahedines have prepared a barrage that will cover all of the occupied territory from Haifa to Ramon's terminal.
Allahu Akbar, it's jihad, either victory or istichhad.
The true leader of the muslim ummah, Mohamed Eddeif Abu Ubaida .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

*Biden celebrates ceasefire deal between Israel and Hamas*
https://edition.cnn.com/profiles/kaitlan-collins

US President Joe Biden held a press conference on Thursday evening in response to the announcement by both Israel and Gazan forces that they had reached a ceasefire agreement. 


"In my conversations with [Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu,] I commended him for bringing the current hostilities to a close," Biden said.

He further thanked Egyptian forces, including President Abdel Fattah Al-Sisi, for their part in brokering the ceasefire agreement.

Biden also expressed the hope that the ceasefire would develop into potentially bigger movements towards progress in the Israeli-Palestinian conflict.


----------



## Azadkashmir




----------



## SQ8

If anyone is breathing a sigh of relief - its the GCC states. They can go back go status quo and resume cooperation against Iran.

Pakistan and Turkey will be “punished” later by the Israelis via proxy by western nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

SQ8 said:


> If anyone is breathing a sigh of relief - its the GCC states. They can go back go status quo and resume cooperation against Iran.



Honestly there is no stargetic value for them.. It is just childish which is why they are talking now and have improved relations


----------



## Adecypher

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> He further thanked Egyptian forces, including President Abdel Fattah Al-Sisi, for their part in brokering the ceasefire agreement.



Really ... the great “SISI” brokered a deal ... look our FM look ... the great “SISI” didn’t run around flying making speeches ... but he remain hidden from preying eyes of this world and behind the scenes he just ... brokered “a deal” ... wah “SISI” wah ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goenitz

Adecypher said:


> Really ... the great “SISI” brokered a deal ... look our FM look ... the great “SISI” didn’t run around flying making speeches ... but he remain hidden from preying eyes of this world and behind the scenes he just ... brokered “a deal” ... wah “SISI” wah ...


clearly, Egypt has leverage over Gaza... Anyone, whosoever did it, is a good thing.. leave the credit to God..


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395501535879221252

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Adecypher

Goenitz said:


> clearly, Egypt has leverage over Gaza... Anyone, whosoever did it, is a good thing.. leave the credit to God..


You didn’t get my sarcasm but it’s OK


----------



## SQ8

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Honestly there is no stargetic value for them.. It is just childish which is why they are talking now and have improved relations


*Speaking for leadership only*
The value pushed was economic (essentially the financial systems would open up more for them) and they get access to additional weapons and training against the Iranians. UAE F-35 approval was contingent upon them bending over for Israel. Today, the UAE and Israel are steadfast military allies - the Saudis are normalized through Bahrain(or as I call it, the Saudi outhouse), the Egypt is for all practical purposes strategic depth for Israel, Syria is a Russian colony, Iraqis are trying to keep a country together while the Qataris are doing what they do best(play all sides).

Turkey and Pakistan are at the end irrelevant rabble rousers which leaves Iran. Iran who supports Hamas and Hezbollah primarily for the narrative of the power base but also because by doing so they guarantee the longevity of their current regime.

Meanwhile, the only thing that truly stopped Israel were common muslims from all over the world using the same social media used for social trouble within their national and religious fabric against its controllers. This was a true representation of an Ummah if there was ever to be one until the end of time. Even then, muslims being muslims could not help attack each other more for what they were and werent doing rather than accept all contributions to the voice and cause

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Goenitz

Adecypher said:


> You didn’t get my sarcasm but it’s OK


really? I genuinely think only SISI can do that? as US doesn't depend on Pak as much, for AFG? so I think SIS talked to Hamas, and US to Isreal....


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Titanium100 said:


> When? Because I don't recall that
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> By the way can someone de-ban @Falcon29 just for 24-hour period so we can hear his take or just for an hour.. He was truly riled up by this conflict and emotionally invested but people didn't saw it that



I second you.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Goenitz said:


> really? I genuinely think only SISI can do that? as US doesn't depend on Pak as much, for AFG? so I think SIS talked to Hamas, and US to Isreal....


Well he is the perfect “Poster Boy” available... with the current situation and relationship with Biden Admin who else it would be ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Dariush the Great said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395501535879221252



In other words, Israel was out of Iron Dome missiles, so they opted for ceasefire. That explains why so many Palestinian rockets were getting through within the last 3 days. Nuttyjobyahu (aka Netanyahu) couldn't stay in that shelter that he was staying, so he used the lack of Iron Dome missiles as an excuse. Nuttyjobyahu is now exposed as a coward who couldn't continue fighting without those Iron Dome missiles.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395513398452948992

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395520218462621698

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Norwegian

Dariush the Great said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395520218462621698


Nutunyahoos far right allies are humiliated by this sudden unconditional ceasefire.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395472898056404992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395472613208739844Sorry can't translate for you. Maybe @500 @Natan @Beny Karachun @DavidSling can help translate 😊

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shah_G

Streets of New York

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395519765108645890

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395524292146774017

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## PakFactor

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> I wouldn't say tho that Turkey and Pakistan are irrelevant rabble rousers? They are well connected. Turkey has the Turkic council under it's influence and sort of like it's parent and they serve as Turkey's 5 kids that depend on her for nourishment and tech and military upgrade which they seem to be very sound in these days. Pakistan on the other hand is playing all sides it is in the Saudi-UAE-GCC-Jordan-Sudan-Egypt-Morocco camp and as well in the Turkey-Turkic council-Tunisa-Qatar camp.. Then there is the odd ones like Algeria extremely powerful but has animosity with everyone it recent has slightly fall out with Turkey it's closests ally. Then there is Indonesia who is clearly in Turkey's camp including Malaysia, Brunei and Bangladesh also in Turkey's camp. The oddest one of them all is Tajikistan that recently wants to get under the Pakistan nuclear umbrella protection.. Iran will to be folded back in it has better relations with turkey but good relations with GCC for economical reasons sounds beneficial. Then there is Albania, Kosovo and Bosnia. Albania and Kosovo are clearly in Turkey's camp while Bosnia in the GCC they have good relations with UAE that had previously deployed peacekeeping forces to Bosnia to serve guard not many people know this.. I think it is crucial that we appoint one leader whos the overhead ruler and spiritual leader.
> 
> But in reality we need one leader and that man is no one else then King Abdullah of Jordan he is sort of the spiritual leader.. His a great speaker and great military man. Underrated power and influential. His also a descent from the Prophet and a direct bloodline from the man who entered the cave in August 610.
> 
> The Ummah should start to vote for one leader and choice him as the leader. My vote would go to him




Nobody is going to follow that stupid turd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak-Canuck

Utter humiliation for Netangan-doo and Israel. Unless.....something worse is afoot. If anyone remembers, immediately after the ceasefire of 2006 where Israel was also similarly humiliated there was a special forces operation in just a day or two by the israelis which failed and resulted in one of their commandos getting killed":





__





CNN.com - U.N.: Israeli raid violates cease-fire - Aug 19, 2006


U.N. Secretary-General Kofi Annan is "deeply concerned" about Israel's commando raid Saturday in eastern Lebanon, which he said violated the cease-fire resolution concerning Israel and Hezbollah, his spokesman said in a written statement.



www.cnn.com





Hamas ought to be careful in them planning a false flag and then play victim again accusing hamas of breaking the cease-fire

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## 925boy

Norwegian said:


> Hamas set the terms? Which terms? Ceasefire means both sides stop fighting.


me explaining wont fix anyting, cuz your IQ is too low and i cant do nothing about that. if i explain i'l waste my brain energy. keep trolling. cheers.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BHAN85

Biden promises to replenish Israel's Iron Dome supply, help rebuild Gaza


The president also expressed hope that the ceasefire would develop into potentially bigger movements towards progress in the Israeli-Palestinian conflict.




www.jpost.com





Biden announcing publicly Iron Dome missiles are running out.

USA trolling publicly Israel, once again.



The question is: What is the final USA target with all this mess?
Twisted American Gov wont rest until burn all ME, and Israel is only the trigger.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Alot of people think Erdogan setup the coup to increase his own power and I for one do but I am glad he did that. His the best solution for Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Titanium100

Egypt is getting all the credit and everyone thanking them from UN, US etc etc

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Now that this conflict has come to a conclusion this is now where the serious work begins for diplomacy and fixing this underlaying issues and mainly the looming issues stems from Jerusalem and could truly become a future gigantic battle ground if not probably looked at now and avoided it before this occurs. A future war for Jerusalem is a certainity but if the city is divided and it can certainly be avoided such like an Armgeddon like destiny hitting towards the city.. The UN should take Jerusalem extremely serious to avoid a human catastrophe in biblical porportions. Fixing Jerusalem brings long term peace for the region. Future war may even be avoided altogether fixing it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Now that this conflict has come to a conclusion this is now where the serious work begins for diplomacy and fixing this underlaying issues and mainly the looming issues stems from Jerusalem and could truly become a future gigantic battle ground if not probably looked at now and avoided it before this occurs. A future war for Jerusalem is a certainity but if the city is divided and it can certainly be avoided such like an Armgeddon like destiny hitting towards the city.. The UN should take Jerusalem extremely serious to avoid a human catastrophe in biblical porportions. Fixing Jerusalem brings long term peace for the region. Future war may even be avoided altogether fixing it



yes.. too many emotionally charged people around Jerusalem to ignore... and a history of thousands of years


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Meengla said:


> yes.. too many emotionally charged people around Jerusalem to ignore... and a history of thousands of years



I would categorize Jerusalem as a burning point even more dengerous then the demilitarized zone in Korea due to it's history and being holy city for 3 religions side by side. It needs a special attention

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

newb3e said:


> they are not civilians minus the children every jewish turd settled on occupied land serves or served in army so yes every jewish settler is a legit target minus the kids!


I respect you and your passion, fyi.


----------



## 925boy

Meengla said:


> You have to be trolling?
> There’s no separation between the West Bank and Gaza..
> why are you here??


He needs a ban.

Mods need to come find this man and put him on a Hamas rocket...i dunno...he needs a ban. he must be the dumbest Norwegian person, cuz Norway is so advanced, but he is so backwards, i'm surprised he even knows how to operate on this forum.


Norwegian said:


> So explain why Hamas issued ultimatum before starting its mass rocket attacks towards Israel?


The ultimatum was a trap Hamas set for proud but weak azz Israel, because Hamas knew Israel wouldnt abide by it, and by doing so, gave Hamas enough of a justification to whoop that Israeli nation ***. Any other questions?

SIRRI...PLEASE PLAY WHOOPTY BY CJ......

idiot.


----------



## khansaheeb

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Three things achieved by Palestinian resistance fighters in this conflict:
> 
> 1) Israel didn't dare to invade Gaza even though the Palestinian resistance groups were gauging her that they were waiting for her;
> 
> 2) Israel is no longer violating the sanctity of Al-Aqsa mosque.
> 
> 3) Israelis are no longer evicting the Palestinian communities from Sheikh Jarrah, East Jerusalem.
> 
> Despite the high cost, this has been a resounding victory for Hamas, PIJ, and other resistance factions in Gaza. Just go and watch how Israeli community in Southern Israel put pressure on the Israeli government to find a way to get the conflict to a close, and that finally happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## batmannow

Trango Towers said:


> When Allah tells us...if you are suffering they are suffering too
> 
> There is no 4 front. Hamas is alone. Palestine is alone. We are all alone..
> THERE IS NO UMMAH. PRAY JANAZA AND ACCEPT THE FACT.


U only can see, one front cause ur mind capacity is just that, go chcek the news, hizabullha fired a couple of rockets from. Lebanon and that's why irked USA to run and tell netanyaho to stop it or else israel will be attacked from many fronts and USA has to send it's force to save Israel and that means, going into a open war against all of Israels neighbours like sirya where Russians r sitting in bases training day and night hizabullha special forces, it's artillery units !
That was the fear, which puts the brakes on netanyahos head last night and that's another moral victory of hamas!


925boy said:


> He needs a ban.
> 
> Mods need to come find this man and put him on a Hamas rocket...i dunno...he needs a ban. he must be the dumbest Norwegian person, cuz Norway is so advanced, but he is so backwards, i'm surprised he even knows how to operate on this forum.
> 
> The ultimatum was a trap Hamas set for proud but weak azz Israel, because Hamas knew Israel wouldnt abide by it, and by doing so, gave Hamas enough of a justification to whoop that Israeli nation ***. Any other questions?
> 
> SIRRI...PLEASE PLAY WHOOPTY BY CJ......
> 
> idiot.


I know many of ISRAELI state supporters like you are now sad that Israel has to accept the ceasefire under pressure from all sides, never mind go play Angry Birds and get a sleep, I know living in the shelters in Tel Aviv must have twisted your brains man???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Norwegian said:


> Govt can't do anything in Sheikh Jarrah Neighborhood dispute.


yes, we know, thats why Hamas and Gaza did something about it. i think you are blind maybe? you didnt see any videos of the war?


> Matter is in Israeli Supreme Court jurisdiction.


and Gaza then put the isssue directly in their hands...there you go! You seem as surprised as Israel was when Gaza basically shut that bich down, karma kept it real, didnt she?


> As for Al Aqsa, lets see how Israeli police behave now.


LOL....it looks like you need ISrael to get beaten up again before you give up on them? you are obsessed, probably some religious freak u are with a warped view.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## D-day

We Muslims get carried out in celebration. It is not time to celebrate but start preparing for future conflict. I bet Netanyahu and IDF would be analyzing what went wrong this time and how to correct it in future conflict. HAMAS should start manufacturing guided rockets and move on to missiles with good accuracy. Turkey and Pakistan have good ties with Iran. It should use Iran to transfer weapons to Gaza. Let us plan bleeding Israel worse the next time it starts the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thetutle

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Attacks to Israel came from Iraq, Lebanon, Syria and Jordan during the war in form of rockets, drones etc etc..



From Jordan? what parallel universe are you living in? 



Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> he Ceasefire actully suits Israel much better then it does for Hamas'







Norwegian said:


> Hamas also approves unconditional ceasefire. What happened to ultimatums issued by Hamas that Israel end occupation of Al Aqsa and Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood? Israel is still occupying both. Only winner I see is PM Nutunyahoo who successfully bulldozed opposition leader Lapid's attempts of forming govt with the Arab parties during the conflict.



Gazans didnt make any such demands, they victory is being able to survive and continue hitting Israel despite the constant Air attacks. That the victory. Being able to impose a cost on Israel for its behaviour. 



Norwegian said:


> Use your brain. Ceasefire is not victory until objectives of war are achieved. Hamas started shooting thousands of rockets at Israel because of episodes of violence at Al Aqsa and Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood in East Jerusalem. Hamas threatened more rockets unless Israel end its occupation. After 11 days of fighting and hundreds of Palestinians killed, all they could achieve was ceasefire. Was ceasefire the objective of firing thousands of rockets at Israeli civilian population?
> There has been many ceasefires in the past. What was achieved from it?



The objective of staying alive was achieved and they are ready to set the country alight again. They have that capacity along with Lebanon. The arc of deterrence is growing around Israel. 




Norwegian said:


> Memory problems? War was started because of violence at Al Aqsa and Israel threatening to evict Palestinians from Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood. Israel is still occupying both. So what was achieved from this ceasefire? Absolutely nothing.



This is just North Korea style propaganda you are writing. 



Norwegian said:


> So resistance fighters can attack enemies civilian population because it doesn't have precision missiles, rockets? Makes sense?



You've exposed yourself through your posts, What a ridiculous assertion. 



SQ8 said:


> Meanwhile, the only thing that truly stopped Israel were common muslims from all over the world using the same social media used for social trouble within their national and religious fabric against its controllers. This was a true representation of an Ummah if there was ever to be one until the end of time.



The only thing that stoped them were the rockets that were sitting their country ablaze. 



Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Albania and Kosovo are clearly in Turkey's camp while Bosnia in the GCC they have good relations with UAE that had previously deployed peacekeeping forces to Bosnia to serve guard not many people know this.. I think it is crucial that we appoint one leader whos the overhead ruler and spiritual leader.



Lol, where did you get this info from? No UAE soldier ever set foot into Bosnia in any role. 

UAE and Saudis are places Bosnia exports weapons to, hundreds of millions of dollars, recently we sent a mobile GPS guided self loading howitzer to UAE for evaluation, we are hoping they will buy many of them.
This is pretty much the extent of our relationship. They are a very good client. Unfortunately they probably use these weapons to kill innocent Houthis, which all Bosnians support. 

The only people Bosnians like are Turks and Erdogan, as well as Pakistan. Iran is also our favourite. We do not support any Arab dictatorship or king. We believe in democracy and good responsible government.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## thetutle

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> But in reality we need one leader and that man is no one else then King Abdullah of Jordan he is sort of the spiritual leader.. His a great speaker and great military man. Underrated power and influential. His also a descent from the Prophet and a direct bloodline from the man who entered the cave in August 610.
> 
> The Ummah should start to vote for one leader and choice him as the leader. My vote would go to him



How could some half English king of a fairly poor and not very advanced country be some spiritual leader to 80 million Turks, 200 million Pakistanis who get to elect their leaders and government. You must be joking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

thetutle said:


> Lol, where did you get this info from? No UAE soldier ever set foot into Bosnia in any role.
> 
> UAE and Saudis are places Bosnia exports weapons to, hundreds of millions of dollars, recently we sent a mobile GPS guided self loading howitzer to UAE for evaluation, we are hoping they will buy many of them.
> This is pretty much the extent of our relationship. They are a very good client. Unfortunately they probably use these weapons to kill innocent Houthis, which all Bosnians support.
> 
> The only people Bosnians like are Turks and Erdogan, as well as Pakistan. Iran is also our favourite. We do not support any Arab dictatorship or king. We believe in democracy and good responsible government.



I may have confused it with Kosovo thats where they send troops..

Interesting didn't know Bosnia weapon industry was advanced what else do they produce?


thetutle said:


> How could some half English king of a fairly poor and not very advanced country be some spiritual leader to 80 million Turks, 200 million Pakistanis who get to elect their leaders and government. You must be joking.



Jordan is militarily strong tho but the half english is just a formality but his still a descent but I can also see why his not fit for the rule for other reasons. Who do you have in mind?

But how come the Albanians are more vigilante then the Bosniaks


----------



## Titanium100

thetutle said:


> From Jordan? what parallel universe are you living in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazans didnt make any such demands, they victory is being able to survive and continue hitting Israel despite the constant Air attacks. That the victory. Being able to impose a cost on Israel for its behaviour.
> 
> 
> 
> The objective of staying alive was achieved and they are ready to set the country alight again. They have that capacity along with Lebanon. The arc of deterrence is growing around Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just North Korea style propaganda you are writing.
> 
> 
> 
> You've exposed yourself through your posts, What a ridiculous assertion.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that stoped them were the rockets that were sitting their country ablaze.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, where did you get this info from? No UAE soldier ever set foot into Bosnia in any role.
> 
> UAE and Saudis are places Bosnia exports weapons to, hundreds of millions of dollars, recently we sent a mobile GPS guided self loading howitzer to UAE for evaluation, we are hoping they will buy many of them.
> This is pretty much the extent of our relationship. They are a very good client. Unfortunately they probably use these weapons to kill innocent Houthis, which all Bosnians support.
> 
> The only people Bosnians like are Turks and Erdogan, as well as Pakistan. Iran is also our favourite. We do not support any Arab dictatorship or king. We believe in democracy and good responsible government.



Attacks did come from Jordan at some point they even attempted to cross border


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Titanium100 said:


> This is the woman Erdogan is in legal battle with..



It is just an internal Turkiye politics, and the lady is doing it for internal consumption.


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> It is just an internal Turkiye politics, and the lady is doing it for internal consumption.



She seems like a serious competitior to Erdogan's throne. She is one of his main rivals inside Turkey


----------



## Riea

Titanium100 said:


> This is the woman Erdogan is in legal battle with..


Is that kayi flag symbol


----------



## Trango Towers

500 said:


> Arabs in Israel have longest life expectancy in Middle East. Every day Israeli hospitals save dozens of Arab lives.
> 
> Arabs countries sacrificed tens of thousands soldiers fighting Israel.
> Iran sacrificed ZERO fighting Israel. On the other hand they slaughter Syrians for 10 years non stop.


Is that because you take an extra month to kill them you nazi son of xxxxx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

I am glad to hear about Israel's ceasefire. Hope Hamas terrorists must have learnt the lessons by now and will try to stick with unconditional ceasefire. If they fire the rockets again then they will see the retaliation!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

jbond197 said:


> I am glad to hear about Israel's ceasefire. Hope Hamas terrorists must have learnt the lessons by now and will try to stick with unconditional ceasefire. If they fire the rockets again then they will see the retaliation!



Lmao.. Guess who is who from this gif.. Yes that is right you are the little one






You daddy is the one who took the lesson home

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## thetutle

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Interesting didn't know Bosnia weapon industry was advanced what else do they produce?



Not too advanced. Mainly just the stuff that we need if the worst comes to worse, and since our army's budget is dependent on the serbs in the country, we have an arms industry that builds stuff we need and stockpiles it until some Arabs buy it. Americans and europeans buy lot as well.

It's mainly ammo, like 500 million round per year gets exported. automatic rifle barrels, howitzer barrels, mortar barrels, automatic grenade launchers, and ammo for all of the above (Artillety shells etc), explosives, TNT, detonators.

So the Army is very small and useless, but the armoury in the average weapons factory has all the goodies. So if there is a war, I suppose the police or army will just arm the civilians form all the stored weapons.

The largest ammo manufacturer is located inside nuclear bunker under a 600m mountain designed to take a direct nuclear strike. So hopefully next time there is a war we won't have to wait for our friends to send some bullets like last time.

Auto Granade launcher and ammo for it





We are trying to sell this to the UAE. Self loading with GPS guidance.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## jbond197

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Lmao.. Guess who is who from this gif.. Yes that is right you are the little one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You daddy is the one who took the lesson home


Nothing better expected from an illiterate Pakistani!!


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Got back from ubering all day. Updates?
What's happening?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Respect4Respect01

jbond197 said:


> I am glad to hear about Israel's ceasefire. Hope Hamas terrorists must have learnt the lessons by now and will try to stick with unconditional ceasefire. If they fire the rockets again then they will see the retaliation!



“Palestine belongs to the Arabs in the same sense that England belongs to the English or France to the French. It is wrong and inhuman to impose the Jews on the Arabs... Surely it would be a crime against humanity to reduce the proud Arabs so that Palestine can be restored to the Jews partly or wholly as their national home”

― Mahatma Gandhi

so you accept that Gandhi was not a visionary leader?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

This victory belongs to the Palestinians in Gaza! With high human toll and while being blockaded from land, air, and sea, they stood up to the occupier and came out victorious in this round. With the exception of a few calls, no one used to contest Israel's violations of Al-Aqsa Mosque. No one use to contest the illegal settlements. This is the fist time since 1967 that a real war broke out due to Israeli violations in Al-Qudus. Well, a ceasefire was established, and the resistant is standing strong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thetutle

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Btw What is up with the overration of Turks and Pakistanis they are not the only ppl



Turks we are culturally close to. since they conquered us for a few hundred years. And they are an amazing military power now. Almost self sufficient in arms production. Probably the strongest conventional military power in the islamic world. 

Pakistan is a nuclear power and helped us a a lot in the past. But so did iran. 

Arabs are good with money, as trump says, they have a lot of money so they make excellent customers. We don't expect much from them because they are all under occupation by the western imposed dictators and kings. So their leaders don't usually act in the countries interests. We hope they can free themselves in the future, until then we dont expect much from Arab countries. 
And neither should the Palestinians.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cryptic_distortion

Times are changing in American politics, young progressives liberals including young jews will bring an end to unconditional support for Israel sooner or later. I can't imagine any politician taking a stand against Israel, 5 years ago, now we have senator Bernie/Warren, AOC and the squad openly opposing Israel. 
Impact of Black Lives Matter movement will be felt for years to come. 
In 10 years time as Texas turns blue along with the rest of Sun Belt Republicans will be irrelevant and Israel will suddenly be faced with an increasingly alienated ally in US and more assertive China, no longer supporting Israel's war crimes. All Palestine needs to do is to survive for the next 10/15 years, justice is coming! 

Yahoo News




__





 Avertissement de redirection






www.google.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## jbond197

Respect4Respect01 said:


> “Palestine belongs to the Arabs in the same sense that England belongs to the English or France to the French. It is wrong and inhuman to impose the Jews on the Arabs... Surely it would be a crime against humanity to reduce the proud Arabs so that Palestine can be restored to the Jews partly or wholly as their national home”
> 
> ― Mahatma Gandhi
> 
> so you accept that Gandhi was not a visionary leader?


Well you can't change the reality of today. The Jews who were forced out of their lands in Palestine and later had to suffer in Europe are back to their original homeland. You can not wish them out no matter what. Also if their civilians are being attacked by rockets day in and day out they have all the right to retaliate. 

What Gandhi ji said can not change the realities of today!! People need to accept it and live peacefully.
Few posters on the thread are extremely funny. People should seriously listen to them the high IQ ones.


----------



## thetutle

Titanium100 said:


> It looks good and seems like the Bosniaks are doing good for themselves. By the way are you a Bosniak?



They are doing ok. It's not a rich place, they are doing much better than before in terms of safety and security.

I am, in part. Im mixed without other European ethnicities. 



Titanium100 said:


> What is the different between Croat-Bosnian, Serb-Bosnian and Bosniaks?



Different national costume. different hats, A serb is more likely to drink brandy, a croat wine and Bosniak a beer. All have different religion. But same language and culture. Obviously Bosniaks won't eat pork (usually). 

you usually can't pick anyone by the way they look. Although some looks are more typical of one group, you would not be rich if got a $100 each time you picked someones ethnic group. 



Titanium100 said:


> Albania is now selling until this day weapons it restored during Enver Hoxha from the 60-70-80 etc etc. At one point few years back Albania had like billions of bullets restored and it started to sell them off



Lol, Im not surprised. But I wouldn't think bullets from the 80's are very safe today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

jbond197 said:


> I am glad to hear about Israel's ceasefire. Hope Hamas terrorists must have learnt the lessons by now and will try to stick with unconditional ceasefire. If they fire the rockets again then they will see the retaliation!


Spot the jew


Trango Towers said:


> THIS IS A TOTAL DEFEAT FOR ISRAEL.
> 
> GOD IS GREAT. WE SUFFERED WITH HAMAS. WE PRAYED AND PRAYED AND ALLAH GAVE US VICTORY. OUR ENEMY AND ENEMY OF HUMANITY WAS SCARED TO THE CORE FOR THE 1ST TIME SINCE 2006 WHEN HEZBULLAH LITTRED SOUTH LEBANON WOTH MERKAVA TANKS


Note only person ti laugh is the little jew who calls himself Norwegian.. what a pathetic joke


----------



## thetutle

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Thanks for sharing this was quite informative. I gotta pay my visit to Sarajavo once the Corona ends. The only Bosnian I know is Zlatan Ibrahimović not the best representation of Bosnia but his the only one I know..



Zlatan is half Croatian half Bosnian. some say he could be part gypsy. He does not show a lot of attachment to either Bosnia or Croatia, which is very strange. Thats why he could be part Gypsy and looks quite strange. 

He's married a swede who is older than him and he probably has $500 million in cash. And always complains that swedes are racist to him. How can white people be racist to other white people? 

So nothing about him is normal or ordinary. But great soccer player.


----------



## jbond197

Trango Towers said:


> Your Jewish mother does give birth to nazis doesn't she you kike
> 
> Note only person ti laugh is the little jew who calls himself Norwegian.. what a pathetic joke



Another illiterate Pakistani!! I was not expecting anything better from you!! BTW no matter what you say I respect your ammi Jan!!


----------



## sammuel

Baghial said:


> ISRAEL-HAMAS))), 10 ROUNDS MATCH, END UP WITH NO- RESULT
> MATCH HAS BEEN POSTPHONED FOR NEAR FUTURE,
> 
> SUPPORTERS OF EACH TEAM, WILL TAKE THE FIGHT TO TWITTER/FACEBOOK.
> 
> BOTH TEAMS MEET THEIR TRAINERS, FOR NEW STERIODS, TO ENHANCE POWER,
> 
> 
> TO BE CONTINUED......................................ALLAH HAFIZ.




Sort of reminds me of the saying that :

*Doing the Same Thing Over and Over Again and Expecting Different Results , is the definition of insanity . . .*

well , at least this round of madness is over.


*~*


----------



## Trango Towers

jbond197 said:


> Another illiterate Pakistani!! I was not expecting anything better from you!! BTW no matter what you say I respect your ammi Jan!!


But you are a jew supporting your Jewish family. You are clearly a nazi sympathiser.
If you had an education you wouldn't call some one illetrate and a people resisting for survival terrorists. So my jhail Jew who is the illetrate fool and a lemming that is indoctrinated by fox news. I bet you think you are white as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

thetutle said:


> Zlatan is half Croatian half Bosnian. some say he could be part gypsy. He does not show a lot of attachment to either Bosnia or Croatia, which is very strange. Thats why he could be part Gypsy and looks quite strange.
> 
> He's married a swede who is older than him and he probably has $500 million in cash. And always complains that swedes are racist to him. How can white people be racist to other white people?
> 
> So nothing about him is normal or ordinary. But great soccer player.



He does claim his ancestry.. This is from his wikipedia page. His also apparently muslim. He claims to be Bosniak not Gypsy. His obviously 2nd generation Swede-Bosniak-Croat

Ibrahimović was born in Malmö, Sweden, on 3 October 1981.[24] He was born to a Muslim Bosniak father, Šefik Ibrahimović, who emigrated to Sweden in 1977,[25] and a Catholic Croat mother, Jurka Gravić, who also emigrated to Sweden 









Zlatan Ibrahimović - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## jbond197

Trango Towers said:


> But you are a jew supporting your Jewish family. You are clearly a nazi sympathiser.
> If you had an education you wouldn't call some one illetrate and a people resisting for survival terrorists. So my jhail Jew who is the illetrate fool and a lemming that is indoctrinated by fox news. I bet you think you are white as well.


First of all I am not a Jew and secondly if you considered me as Jew how can I support Nazi. And if you think hamas is resisting for survival by firing 1000's of rockets on Israeli population then God only can help you. Last of all its extremely funny that everything ends with the color of skin for you guys, I hope you know what that makes you.. CIAO!!


----------



## thetutle

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> He does claim his ancestry.. This is from his wikipedia page. His also apparently muslim. He claims to be Bosniak not Gypsy. His obviously 2nd generation Swede-Bosniak-Croat
> 
> Ibrahimović was born in Malmö, Sweden, on 3 October 1981.[24] He was born to a Muslim Bosniak father, Šefik Ibrahimović, who emigrated to Sweden in 1977,[25] and a Catholic Croat mother, Jurka Gravić, who also emigrated to Sweden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zlatan Ibrahimović - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org



A bit off topic, but I guess our topic is finished now. 

Hes a strange guy, Did he ever go to Bosnia to visit his grandparents grave? Do his kids speak Bosnian? 

He speaks the language with a Serbian accent. Thats really strange for a Bosnian or a Croatian. He acts strange and says crap about a country (Sweden) that allowed him to earn hundreds millions. Very untypical behaviour for someone from our area.And he looks strange. Does not look like one of us. So I down know, good luck to him. But what Bosnian doesn't go to Bosnia for a holiday? Even The Serbian Tennis star Novak Djokovic goes to Bosnia on holidays a couple of times a year. To us, this is the most beautiful country in the world. How could you not come there for a holiday? It's very strange.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Titanium100 said:


> This is ironic an Indian talking about IQ or stuff like that.. I guess the bar is low on Cow piss today and the restuarant ran out of Cow Dung


I was talking about your IQ mate which is stuck in between Cow piss and Cow dung!! Feel better my friend!!


----------



## Trango Towers

jbond197 said:


> First of all I am not a Jew and secondly if you considered me as Jew how can I support Nazi. And if you think hamas is resisting for survival by firing 1000's of rockets on Israeli population then God only can help you. Last of all its extremely funny that everything ends with the color of skin for you guys, I hope you know what that makes you.. CIAO!!


Modern Jews are nazis. 
You ate a jew.. your support for the fascist of isrral is clear. The only thing you won't do here is declare me anti semtic because you will be exposed even more than u are now 
Re colour of skin....did I hit a nerve jew boy...or are you African Jew and Israelis hate coloured people don't they even though their prophet moses was black .... oh the irony


----------



## jbond197

Trango Towers said:


> Modern Jews are nazis.
> You ate a jew.. your support for the fascist of isrral is clear. The only thing you won't do here is declare me anti semtic because you will be exposed even more than u are now
> Re colour of skin....did I hit a nerve jew boy...or are you African Jew and Israelis hate coloured people don't they even though their prophet moses was black .... oh the irony


You got serious problems mate!! Check my flags!!


----------



## Trango Towers

jbond197 said:


> You got serious problems mate!! Check my flags!!


Jews are know liars... you are a false flagger 

Yes I have a problem...I am allergic to fascist Jews. Especially black ones that Israeli nazi Jews are racists towards. But you keep licking their balls and butt.

Ps change your name from jbond to pussygalore for any israeli

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Pak-Canuck



Reactions: Haha Haha:
16


----------



## azbaroj

500 said:


> They celebrate 1973 war as great victory too.


Ceasefire between an Ant and an Elephant .

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 500

Hamas openly says, that they dont want lasting peace or truce with Israel. They want to attack Israel till it is destroyed. They make temporary truce only in order to prepare to next attacks:






So every 5 years or so they star rocket attacks at Israel. They get spanked. Stop. Them after 5 years start again.

This time they failed to make any surprises. In 2014 they made several successful attacks through tonnels. But since then Israel developed anti tonnel system which works well as we see.

They tried to overwhelm Iron Dome with massive barrages, but failed too.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Titanium100 said:


> Normally tho Israel doesn't get involved with the holy sites nor expand into East Jerusalem but normally other areas such as Hebron, Some other areas in Judea and Samaria. This is probably the first time we have seen provocation on that site and maybe outside of it some back and forth same happened but nothing like this


They are emboldened now. They can't wait. They have reinstated rituals that had been suspended since 1000s of years. In anticipation of their temple and the Sanhedrin. 

Their rabbis are so impatient for 3rd temple. Also only 2% of Palestine is left. 98% is Israel now.


500 said:


> but failed too


😆😆😆

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

azbaroj said:


> Ceasefire between an Ant and an Elephant .


* Israel can kill all Palestinians but does not want.
* Hamas wants to kill all Israelis but can't.






That sums this conflict.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Trango Towers said:


> Your Jewish mother does give birth to nazis doesn't she you kike
> 
> Note only person ti laugh is the little jew who calls himself Norwegian.. what a pathetic joke


Probably unit 8200 trolls bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## luckystrike

Look what showed up in Norway.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

azbaroj said:


> Ceasefire between an Ant and an Elephant .


You know what just happened. Jews and lies


500 said:


> Hamas openly says, that they dont want lasting peace or truce with Israel. They want to attack Israel till it is destroyed. They make temporary truce only in order to prepare to next attacks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So every 5 years or so they star rocket attacks at Israel. They get spanked. Stop. Them after 5 years start again.
> 
> This time they failed to make any surprises. In 2014 they made several successful attacks through tonnels. But since then Israel developed anti tonnel system which works well as we see.
> 
> They tried to overwhelm Iron Dome with massive barrages, but failed too.


Israel is on occupied Palestine...its the right of every Palestinian to eradicte all occupiers. You as well when they catch you


----------



## 500

Ahmet Pasha said:


> 😆😆😆


On 11 May at 9 PM Hamas fired a barrage of over 130 rockets at Tel Aviv area. Only 2 passed through Iron Dome.









Gaza's Hamas militants fire 130 rockets towards Tel Aviv - Hamas statement


Gaza's Islamist ruler Hamas said it had fired over 130 rockets towards Tel Aviv on Tuesday night in response to an Israeli air strike that had flattened a tower block in the Strip.




www.reuters.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## khansaheeb

500 said:


> Hamas openly says, that they dont want lasting peace or truce with Israel. They want to attack Israel till it is destroyed. They make temporary truce only in order to prepare to next attacks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So every 5 years or so they star rocket attacks at Israel. They get spanked. Stop. Them after 5 years start again.
> 
> This time they failed to make any surprises. In 2014 they made several successful attacks through tonnels. But since then Israel developed anti tonnel system which works well as we see.
> 
> They tried to overwhelm Iron Dome with massive barrages, but failed too.


He is coming for you o'Israelis:-







500 said:


> * Israel can kill all Palestinians but does not want.
> * Hamas wants to kill all Israelis but can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sums this conflict.



The way you been killing them and taking their land do you blame them?


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

500 said:


> * Israel can kill all Palestinians but does not want.
> * Hamas wants to kill all Israelis but can't.



This is overexaggerating his statements. I can guaraantee you that Palestinians don't wanna kill all Israelis, Jews or whatever it is but he said to liberate off the land. It is a land dispute. There are certain rules that Hamas can't cross they are not animals. How many enemies have Islam conquered before more then half of the world? We never masscred one civlization and in fact the only civilization that didn't commit genocide in their expansion. Elohim has set red-lines for us that we can't cross in times of invasion we stay true to that. We had human rights 1500 years ago while the west has learned about it just recently less then 100 years ago..

So the assumption that Hamas wants to kill all Israel is far from the truth.

Also the claim you said that we can kill them all? Is baffling and it is not like you haven't tried already 4 times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakFactor

thetutle said:


> Not too advanced. Mainly just the stuff that we need if the worst comes to worse, and since our army's budget is dependent on the serbs in the country, we have an arms industry that builds stuff we need and stockpiles it until some Arabs buy it. Americans and europeans buy lot as well.
> 
> It's mainly ammo, like 500 million round per year gets exported. automatic rifle barrels, howitzer barrels, mortar barrels, automatic grenade launchers, and ammo for all of the above (Artillety shells etc), explosives, TNT, detonators.
> 
> So the Army is very small and useless, but the armoury in the average weapons factory has all the goodies. So if there is a war, I suppose the police or army will just arm the civilians form all the stored weapons.
> 
> The largest ammo manufacturer is located inside nuclear bunker under a 600m mountain designed to take a direct nuclear strike. So hopefully next time there is a war we won't have to wait for our friends to send some bullets like last time.
> 
> Auto Granade launcher and ammo for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are trying to sell this to the UAE. Self loading with GPS guidance.
> 
> View attachment 745707



Never knew you guys had an arms industry to be honest. That’s also a pretty fine machine.

Also, you mentioned you rely on Serbs for budget. What I don’t get isn’t Bosnia it’s own independent country with its own leadership and Serbs seperately?


----------



## 500

khansaheeb said:


> He is coming for you o'Israelis:-
> 
> View attachment 745743


Kurds are coming?  



> The way you been killing them and taking their land do you blame them?


No one was killed before they started firing rockets at out cities. 

1) They start firing rockets at Israeli cities.
2) Israel retaliates.
3) They cry.
4) Truce is achieved.
5) They declare great victory.

After 5 years they repeat.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## khansaheeb

Another Israeli crime:-


*Gaza: Israel's offensive kills pregnant Palestinian journalist and four-year-old son*
Reema Saad and her son Zaid did not survive Wednesday's air strike. Her two-year-old daughter Mariam is still missing under the rubble




Relatives describe Reema as a loving mother and journalist dedicated to helping others (Handout)
By 
Maha Hussaini
in 
Gaza City, besieged Gaza Strip
Published date: 14 May 2021 10:02 UTC | Last update: 6 days 19 hours ago
3.7kShares
























Reema Saad had been hoping for a baby girl.
The 30-year-old Palestinian journalist was four months along in her third pregnancy, and was due to find out the sex of her baby a few days after Eid al-Fitr, marking the end of the Muslim holy month of Ramadan.
“When she found out she was pregnant, Reema was very happy,” Samar Saad, Reema’s sister, told Middle East Eye.
“Her son Zaid hoped the baby would be a boy so that he would call him Zain, but Mariam wanted a little sister, and cried every time we teased her telling her it was a baby boy.”
But at 1.50am local time on Wednesday, as the family was fast asleep in their apartment in the Gaza City neighbourhood of Tal al-Hawa, an Israeli air strike hit the residential building.

Reema and four-year-old Zaid were killed on the spot, while Reema’s husband, 30-year-old Mohammed al-Telbani, was taken to a hospital in intensive care.
Two-year-old Mariam remains missing under the rubble.
Reema and Zaid are among the 119 Palestinians killed by Israeli air strikes in the besieged Gaza Strip since Monday, amid growing violence across the occupied Palestinian territories since last week.




An undated picture circulating on social media shows Reema Saad speaking on television (Social media)
According to the Gaza-based Ministry of Health, the 119 dead include 31 children and 19 women. A further 830 have been injured in the bombardments, as countless families in Gaza like Reema’s reel from the shattering loss of loved ones whose promising futures abruptly came to an end.
*‘I couldn’t say goodbye’*
Samia Saad, Reema's mother, had urged her daughter to spend the night in her house - but she told MEE that Reema had decided to stay home, convinced that her residential neighbourhood would not be targeted.
“She said she wanted to stay with her husband and that her home was located in an overcrowded and safe neighbourhood,” Samia said.
“Before the attack, we video-chatted and the children showed me how they had moved their mattresses to sleep in their parents’ bedroom because they were scared. They wished me a good night and went to sleep.”

Samar said that Reema, her husband and children were all sleeping when the air strike hit their home.
“Reema did not like to stay up late because her work was exhausting,” she said. “She always slept early and did not expect that her neighbourhood would be targeted.”
Residential towers and buildings housing dozens of media offices have been among the buildings targeted by Israeli forces in Gaza City - including two completely leveled to the ground. 
Samia recalls the terrifying moments trying to find out the fate of her daughter.
“My son woke me up and asked me to call Reema to make sure that she was okay, after they heard news that an apartment building in front of the al-Yazji bakery had been targeted,” she said. “I called her repeatedly but she did not pick up. I sent her online messages, but the conversation showed that she did not have an internet connection. So I got dressed and rushed to her place with my son.”




A Palestinian inspects damages in the aftermath of an Israeli air strike on Gaza City on 12 May 2021 (MEE/Mohammed al-Hajjar)
When she arrived in the neighbourhood, Samia was informed that her daughter’s family had been taken to al-Shifa hospital.
“They told us that her husband was in the intensive care unit. When I asked about my daughter and her children, they said that we might need to check the morgue,” she continued. “They did not allow me to see her because they said I would break down. So my son saw her and confirmed her identity. He told me that I could not handle seeing her like this. Her skull was broken open and her brain exposed.”

Paramedics told Reema’s family that Mariam’s small body, still missing, may have been torn to pieces under the rubble.
“I couldn’t see her or say goodbye,” Samia said. “I asked them to at least bring her home one last time before they bury her. They brought her, but did not allow me to open her coffin.”
*A tight-knit family torn apart*
Grieving the fresh loss of her daughter and at least one of her grandchildren, Samia, 51, is reminded of her brother, who was killed by Israeli forces during the First Intifada, and her husband, who died in 2009 due to lack of drugs and medical equipment in Gaza under the ongoing Israeli-led blockade.
Samar says the whole family was incredibly close.
“My mum was very attached to Reema. She always told us that she did not differentiate between us, but that Reema was special. That’s why Reema used to visit mum daily, and when they could not see each other due to Reema’s work and busy life, they would video-chat on messenger,” she said. “I once told Reema that I was thinking of living abroad, but she begged me not to leave her alone." 




Zaid, 4, and Mariam Saad, 2 (Handout)
Reema's sister recalls how excited her nephew and niece had been about her own months-old daughter. 
“Zaid and Mariam were waiting for my daughter to grow up so that they could play with her. But now they are gone before she could know them. They have left me and my daughter alone.”

Samar, who lives in the southern Gaza district of Khan Younis, was unable to travel to Gaza City in time to attend Reema and Zaid’s funerals amid the ongoing threat of air strikes. 
“My mum asked me not to come because of the intensive shelling. She told me that she did not want to lose another daughter,” she said. “We are still in complete shock. It is a nightmare that I wish I could wake up from. I never thought I would lose her.”
Amid the grief of losing her sister, Samar has had no respite. As she was speaking to MEE, she received the news that another air strike had hit her family’s neighbourhood in western Gaza City.
“God, my heart is boiling, they have just targeted the Rabat college besides my family’s home,” she said.
It took her several minutes to confirm that her family was okay, with neighbouring homes only suffering material damage.
*The loss of a ‘pure friend’*
As Samar felt light years away from her family only a few kilometres away, the third Saad sister, Sally, found out about Reema’s death in Belgium, where she has lived for the past year and a half.



From north to south, Palestinians are fighting to reclaim our voice
Read More »
“I was sleeping when Reema’s home was bombed. I woke up to my husband talking [on the phone],” Sally told MEE. “He did not tell me the news immediately. He waited until it was confirmed.”
Sally says that she feels devastated being so far away and unable to be with her family.
“I cannot support my mum and siblings because I am not around them; I can’t even talk to them often because of the air strikes," she explains. “We used to video-chat every day; me, mum, Samar, Reema and her children. Now, I can only talk to mum and my siblings when they are able to, due to the intensive shelling.”
Sally wants to remember her sister as a caring mother, but also as a dedicated journalist, recalling her last conversations with Reema ahead of Eid celebrations.
“She was constantly asking us about the clothes she should buy for her children for Eid - but she was also very ambitious, always discussing her plans to start a project assisting people in finding freelance jobs,” Sally says.
Between 2000 and 2020, Israeli forces have killed at least 46 Palestinian journalists, according to the Palestinian Journalists Syndicate. Sixteen of them were killed during Israel’s 2014 war on Gaza alone.

Razan al-Saafin, one of Reema’s close friends, told MEE that she loved to work in media, but also was a known figure in the field of entrepreneurship as a coach and influencer.
“Our friendship was a unique relationship, she always told me how she cherished me. We were pure friends. She would always tell me about her worries,” Razan said.
“Since I heard the news, I have been thinking about opening the messenger [app] and writing to her ‘May God bless your soul’ - but then I remember that she will not reply.”

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## azbaroj

500 said:


> * Israel can kill all Palestinians but does not want.
> * Hamas wants to kill all Israelis but can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sums this conflict.


No , Israel can't kill all Palestinians, this is not 1948 , you killed so many by the name of ' Hamas military ' targets . If you go to kill more civilians, at a point it will backfire you and you will lose everything. Have you seen the reactions after killing 2 to 3 hundreds people . If you kill more civilians than you are giving others a legitimate reason to kill Israeli civilians. This conflict is a research work , done by your competitors . They collected a lot of informations. 
I will say , Hamas win , if they can halt force expelling . It was their main objective. 
If you want to live in peace , stop force expelling, stop grabbing Arab lands , give them equal rights. Otherwise you will make your own hell .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

500 said:


> On 11 May at 9 PM Hamas fired a barrage of over 130 rockets at Tel Aviv area. Only 2 passed through Iron Dome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza's Hamas militants fire 130 rockets towards Tel Aviv - Hamas statement
> 
> 
> Gaza's Islamist ruler Hamas said it had fired over 130 rockets towards Tel Aviv on Tuesday night in response to an Israeli air strike that had flattened a tower block in the Strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com



The mental gymnastics is great here. So all the videos and pics we have seen must have been photoshopped






I guess I must have seen ravaged cities created from CGI and photoshop

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## khansaheeb

*UK government accused of hypocrisy on Palestine*
*Baroness Sayeeda Warsi denounces Tory party for failure to act on Palestinian plight*
21.05.2021





Credit: https://sayeedawarsi.com/


*LONDON *
A prominent member of the House of Lords criticized the government here on Thursday for hypocrisy and failure to reprimand Israel for its illegal occupation of Palestinian and indiscriminate attacks on Palestinians in the Gaza Strip and West Bank. 
Baroness Sayeeda Warsi denounced the government for claiming to uphold democracy and human rights across the world but failing to implement the two-state solution and peace process between Israel and Palestine that will end the illegal occupation and brutal attacks on Palestinians.
“We have a policy of a two-state solution, but we do not recognize Palestine as a state,” Warsi said in a speech to the House of Lords. “Ministers refuse even to use its name. We have a policy of a peace process, but no appetite to initiate or prioritize one. I saw then, at the heart of government, what we see now; our government failing to implement their own stated policy.”
“We have a policy that settlement-building is illegal and contrary to international law, yet there is no consequence when, every year, more and more settlers supported by the Israeli government and diaspora groups occupy more land in Palestine. We do nothing to deter Israel from expanding settlements, forced evictions and home demolitions,” she said.
The senior peer and former Tory Cabinet member reminded the chamber that a part of its peace process policy, the government recognizes occupied East Jerusalem as an integral part of a future Palestinian state but when occupation forces illegally enter Palestinian homes which have been occupied for centuries by the same families, forcefully evict their inhabitants and replace them with illegal settlers, the government does not act in favor of its policies.
The ruling Conservative Party was also denounced for its double standards on support and funding of the International Criminal Court (ICC) and upholding international justice yet opposing the ICC’s investigations into war crimes and human rights abuses committed by the Israeli government against Palestinians.
“Each time that we fail to implement our own policy, we send out the message to an ever-extremist right-wing Israeli government that there will be no cost of consequences for the treatment of the Palestinians. This total impunity is feeding Israel’s prolific rise in far-right extremism, leaving society fighting for its soul,” she said.
Warsi said it is important for her to educate people on oppression in Palestine and the plight of its people so future generations will know to take a stand against the whole-scale abuses of human rights and crimes against humanity.
She highlighted the state-sponsored apartheid that exists in occupied territories, bringing into focus the luxuries and basic amenities that illegal settlers enjoy such as civilian rule, access to water and electricity and freedom of movement.
Palestinians, however, live under brutal military occupation, are denied access to water and electricity and are prevented from traveling across the land that legally belongs to them.
“These two people are in the same land but with differing legal systems and even separate roads to the same place, so we know, as it is documented by Human Rights Watch, that the threshold for the international war crime of apartheid and persecutions has been passed,” she said. “This is ethnic cleansing and it is denying the reality that the state of Palestine even exists.”
After nearly two weeks of intense and brutal air raids and ground attacks, the Israeli government agreed to a cease-fire on Thursday.
More than 200 Palestinians have been killed, the majority being women and children. Thousands more have been severely injured and displaced.
Israeli forces have demolished entire residential and office towers, including the where offices of Al Jazeera and The Associated Press were housed. It is an act considered a war crime by rights groups.
Occupation forces have also targeted Gaza’s electricity grid, leaving it without power and cut off from the rest of the world.









UK government accused of hypocrisy on Palestine


Baroness Sayeeda Warsi denounces Tory party for failure to act on Palestinian plight - Anadolu Agency




www.aa.com.tr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trango Towers

jbond197 said:


> I am glad to hear about Israel's ceasefire. Hope Hamas terrorists must have learnt the lessons by now and will try to stick with unconditional ceasefire. If they fire the rockets again then they will see the retaliation!


Israeli bitches will put their tongue futher up the Jewish backside?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Pak-Canuck said:


> View attachment 745733


@jbond197 hiw does it feel to have your tongue freed?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Goenitz

mehdi hasan also says that SMQ comment is anti semantic

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395513602040336385

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## vizier

Next time it would be better for resistance groups to come up with an escalation ladder type of response plan that would better communicate through israeli propaganda that their aim is not to kill the civs but ultimately Palestinian liberation and freedom and human rights for Palestinians. For minor issues sleeper cells in west bank can do smaller stuff like taking out some cars, boxing a little with responsibles of those issues or similar. For an escalated scenario rocket engagement to cities yes there is alarm and they hide inside shelters almost whole day but if Palestinian resistance groups say the places that they will attack with rockets within a 3-4 hour period for every place it will cover almost whole day and they wont be revealing their positions as they can fire from anywhere whole day for all targets and only the targets and approximate time period for each target are certain. This will negate israels resistance wants to kill as much civs as possible argument and ensure that they are against settlements and destroy the buildings to create economic damage. They did this several times but this should be the norm for all rocket barrages and this will press israel for at least not using high yield bombs that levels down the whole buildings which ensure civilian deaths by dozens. They cant be hiding behind protecting their civlians argument while killing Palestinians. Military targets are free anytime anywhere. Also if they target your city infrastructure that is another issue. Also they seem to be finding out tunnels by using some ground penetrating radars or analysing possible entrances or something. Hiding tunnels can be researched by countries that support Palestinian resistance and covering sensitive larger tunnel parts inside with nets for example(sar camouflage) and hiding entrances with similar equipment can be developed. 

Countries supporting Palestinian resistance should also have backup plans and similar escalation ladder to support Palestinian resistance. While brainstorming here we come up with alternative fronts like Golan heights or similar which is not a big deal. However if for example there is no escalation plan developed for Hizbollah other than all out rocket attacks from Labennon dragging into a total war by supporter countries like Iran for example that shows a lack of creativity and not enough thinking which needs to be there if you are up for the task of being against zionist hegemony. Next time for example they will try to stop alternate fronts by using putins influence possibly and their hands inside Labennon and if you dont come up with something , find - create something before this happens to diffuse that then dont bother. I am not counting countries that are like vassal states even they are rich in natural resources they would be a liability in current condition anyways.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goritoes

Goenitz said:


> mehdi hasan also says that SMQ comment is anti semantic
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395513602040336385



He has to keep his Job.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ich

Well, folks, read you in 5 years in an equal thread here...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Israel ka Palestine Pe Hamla or Uske Nataij:

Good discussion





Greater Isreal ka Plan:

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## luckystrike

This guy is a legend

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beny Karachun

Norwegian said:


> Nutunyahoos far right allies are humiliated by this sudden unconditional ceasefire.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395472898056404992
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395472613208739844Sorry can't translate for you. Maybe @500 @Natan @Beny Karachun @DavidSling can help translate 😊


Humiliated? They do not agree with the ceasefire. You do realize the only ones that needed that 
ceasefire was Hamas, right?

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## thetutle

PakFactor said:


> Never knew you guys had an arms industry to be honest. That’s also a pretty fine machine.
> 
> Also, you mentioned you rely on Serbs for budget. What I don’t get isn’t Bosnia it’s own independent country with its own leadership and Serbs seperately?



its an independent country, but serbs make up 30% of the population and naturally they don’t want us to have a well funded Army which will only ever be used against them.


they want us to have our exclusivity own country, but that would mean they take a some of our land. And we will not allow that.

currently we have 8,000 soldiers  lol. It’s a joke.

so we have all the weapons in storage ready for “export”. If someone buys it, great, we make money. If no one buys it, we keep it for us to use against them if necessary.

they make stuff as well. Rocket motors and armoured cars. (But that’s ok, we make RPG’s and RPG warheads of all types).

BTW. This is one production line in a nuclear bunker. It uses very old technology and makes about 200 million bullets per year. The advantage of having this is there are no microchips or anything modern in the machines, which means it can’t be hacked or sabotaged or disabled with some sort of EMP weapon. It’s designed to work in nuclear war. Lol so if anyone survives they can keep shooting.

we have very modern machines too but they all have American microchips so they can just flick a switch and stop production. So it’s good for peacetime only.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Numerous

Goenitz said:


> mehdi hasan also says that SMQ comment is anti semantic
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395513602040336385



This dudes lost it.


----------



## thetutle

Beny Karachun said:


> Humiliated? They do not agree with the ceasefire. You do realize the only ones that needed that
> ceasefire was Hamas, right?



The important thing is you guys aren't killing kids anymore. This must come as terrible blow to your population. But you'll have get over it and start behaving like a normal country and not some death cult.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

interesting Artwork

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
5


----------



## KAL-EL

I’m so glad the cease-fire has occurred.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Israelis have promised to international mediators that they will meet with those 2 demands from Hamas.


As I said Israel made no such promises. Al Aqsa is stormed again today. Where are Hamas rockets in response now?








Riots break out in response to ceasefire, Hamas flags waved


Police forces clashed with Palestinians on the Temple Mount Friday morning after hundreds of youth threw stones and Molotov cocktails at police officers.




m.jpost.com






KAL-EL said:


> I’m so glad the cease-fire has occurred.


Achieved nothing. Al Aqsa is stormed again by Israeli police today 








Riots break out in response to ceasefire, Hamas flags waved


Police forces clashed with Palestinians on the Temple Mount Friday morning after hundreds of youth threw stones and Molotov cocktails at police officers.




m.jpost.com


----------



## newb3e

Israel and Hamas claim victory as fragile ceasefire holds


UN urges calm after Israeli police storm the Al-Aqsa Mosque compound following Friday prayers.




www.aljazeera.com




pigs are back just like yindu turds these kikes wont accept defeat easy!

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Beny Karachun said:


> Humiliated? They do not agree with the ceasefire. You do realize the only ones that needed that
> ceasefire was Hamas, right?


Yes. Now it seems Hamas is humiliated as Israel again stormed Al Aqsa Mosque today 








Riots break out in response to ceasefire, Hamas flags waved


Police forces clashed with Palestinians on the Temple Mount Friday morning after hundreds of youth threw stones and Molotov cocktails at police officers.




m.jpost.com






newb3e said:


> Israel and Hamas claim victory as fragile ceasefire holds
> 
> 
> UN urges calm after Israeli police storm the Al-Aqsa Mosque compound following Friday prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pigs are back just like yindu turds these kikes wont accept defeat easy!


So what happened to all the victory claimed by Hamas yesterday? I told you it was bullshit. Ceasefire is no victory.








Riots break out in response to ceasefire, Hamas flags waved


Police forces clashed with Palestinians on the Temple Mount Friday morning after hundreds of youth threw stones and Molotov cocktails at police officers.




m.jpost.com


----------



## Norwegian

newb3e said:


> Israel and Hamas claim victory as fragile ceasefire holds
> 
> 
> UN urges calm after Israeli police storm the Al-Aqsa Mosque compound following Friday prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pigs are back just like yindu turds these kikes wont accept defeat easy!


Here is video of the clashes at Al Aqsa Mosque today. No rockets from Hamas so far. Why aren't they firing rockets now?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395701784841232394


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> * Israel can kill all Palestinians but does not want.


then how did you kill 65 children in Gaza ALREADY? LIAR


> * Hamas wants to kill all Israelis but can't.


They did....THEY SPANKED THAT AZ SOO BAD, you guys are hiding your real death toll.

DONT ever in your life talk about beating Hezbollah or IRan again. I assume that debate on PDF is now dead and buried. weakling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

925boy said:


> then how did you kill 65 children in Gaza ALREADY? LIAR
> 
> They did....THEY SPANKED THAT AZ SOO BAD, you guys are hiding your real death toll.
> 
> DONT ever in your life talk about beating Hezbollah or IRan again. I assume that debate on PDF is now dead and buried. weakling.


Hamas achieved nothing. Israel stormed Al Aqsa Mosque today again. Why isn't Hamas shooting rockets now?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395698140158824454


----------



## newb3e

Norwegian said:


> Here is video of the clashes at Al Aqsa Mosque today. No rockets from Hamas so far. Why aren't they firing rockets now?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395701784841232394


wait insha Allah they will and hopefully more zionist pigs will go down this time insha Allah!


----------



## Titanium100

*Israel tells Chevron to restart Tamar gas platform after ceasefire*
*Operations were suspended nine days ago due to the violence between Israel and Hamas.*








Israel's energy ministry has instructed Chevron to restart operations at the offshore Tamar natural gas platform, nine days after it was shut due to unrest in the region, the company said.

Production at the Tamar platform, located some 25 kilometers (15.5 miles) off the city of Ashdod along Israel's southern Mediterranean coast, was expected to reach full capacity within 36 hours of its restart, Chevron said in a statement on Friday.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

This is indiction that Israel is not interested in breaking the ceasefire for the forseeable future. Blinkan has also dispatched to Israel, PA and regional powers to find a permanent solution to Jerusalem it is a major trigger point that needs to be avoided or perhaps a sitting giant WW3 starter. Israel could experience same fate as they didn't in the times of the Babylonians, Ancient egyptians and Medes. 

Rogue elements within both ends who wants escalation should be removed from service

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

newb3e said:


> wait insha Allah they will and hopefully more zionist pigs will go down this time insha Allah!


Israel once again stormed Al Aqsa Mosque. Hamas hasn't fired a single rocket in return. It means Hamas was lying about ceasefire victory. If ending occupation of Al Aqsa was part of ceasefire condition set by Hamas, then Israel has already violated that. Yet Hamas is not announcing end of ceasefire. A bunch of Nutunyahoo supporting liars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395718007670939648


Titanium100 said:


> This is indiction that Israel is not interested in breaking the ceasefire for the forseeable future.


Israel already broke ceasefire today by attacking Al Aqsa again as per conditions set by Hamas. Hamas is not ending ceasefire despite this violation by Israel 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395718595959787524

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Goritoes said:


> He has to keep his Job.



Absolutely! It is not anti-Semitic to state the truth. Israel supporters control media and financial systems in the West. There is no question about that. Pakistan's Foreign Minister Shah Mahmood Qureshi has stated the truth here.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Titanium100

Norwegian said:


> Israel once again stormed Al Aqsa Mosque. Hamas hasn't fired a single rocket in return. It means Hamas was lying about ceasefire victory. If ending occupation of Al Aqsa was part of ceasefire condition set by Hamas, then Israel has already violated that. Yet Hamas is not announcing end of ceasefire. A bunch of Nutunyahoo supporting liars
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395718007670939648



Continue with the provocation for 4-5 for days like last time and you will see response coming and rockets beginning guraanteed. I don't think they will react to minor things. Let it become a major head-on.. The answer will come without a doubt. Ceasefire might not even be possible if this begins and will engulf the entire region

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Green Angel

These new videos are slap on the face of (Coward Muslim Peace Lover Leadership).

Extremely sad again innocent people are being killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Titanium100 said:


> Continue with the police presence for 4-5 for days like last time and you will see response coming and rockets beginning guraanteed. I don't think they will react to minor things. Let it become a major head-on.. The answer will come without a doubt


Riots are not allowed. Israeli police will storm Al Aqsa Mosque each time there is a riot.


Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Absolutely! It is not anti-Semitic to state the truth. Israel supporters control media and financial systems in the West. There is no question about that.


*they even admit that






*

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Norwegian said:


> Riots are not allowed. Israeli police will storm Al Aqsa Mosque each time there is a riot.
> 
> *they even admit that
> View attachment 745857
> View attachment 745858
> *



What has this article gotta do with anything.. Israel could get herself another way but I don't think they would but Ceasefire won't be possible this time around and it could engulf the entire region.. I see as someone whos trying to change the narrative as they lost the war initially and bashed.. storming site with civilians is nothing chellenging or nothing to score points with but answers will arrive again..

Now the UN and all politicians will work to permently fix Jerusalem issues and two-solution will be forced thru to safe the Jewish nation from guaraanted future wars

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## PakFactor

Norwegian said:


> Israel once again stormed Al Aqsa Mosque. Hamas hasn't fired a single rocket in return. It means Hamas was lying about ceasefire victory. If ending occupation of Al Aqsa was part of ceasefire condition set by Hamas, then Israel has already violated that. Yet Hamas is not announcing end of ceasefire. A bunch of Nutunyahoo supporting liars
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395718007670939648
> Israel already broke ceasefire today by attacking Al Aqsa again as per conditions set by Hamas. Hamas is not ending ceasefire despite this violation by Israel
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395718595959787524



Now you know why God punished these kikes.

After seeing above post cease fire action by them and not even 24 hours later, I firmly believe in the final solution for these Jews they honestly need to be wiped clean they just don’t learn or deviate away from trouble, they are walking trouble wherever they go.

Had only Hitler been given a couple of more months we’d not have to deal with this shit.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

I stand corrected. This only proves that the Jewish had actully lost the war because I was one of the minorities who thought nobody won this but this proves that they had actully lost the war. 

The two-state solution motion is in.. It is not important for the Jews-Palestine alone but for the world as awhole to avoid also a mass Israeli slaughter waiting down the corner to happen

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Titanium100 said:


> Now the UN and all politicians will work to permently fix Jerusalem issues and two-solution will be forced thru to safe the Jewish nation from guaraanted future wars


For two state solution you need partners for peace. Is Hamas partner for peace that doesn't even recognize Israel? What two state solution? They only want one state solution


PakFactor said:


> Now you know why God punished these kikes.
> 
> After seeing above post cease fire action by them and not even 24 hours later, I firmly believe in the final solution for these Jews they honestly need to be wiped clean they just don’t learn or deviate away from trouble, they are walking trouble wherever they go.
> 
> Had only Hitler been given a couple of more months we’d not have to deal with this shit.


No. It's Hamas that lied to its people that ceasefire was about Al Aqsa Mosque. It wasn't. Ceasefire was only about war in Gaza.


Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> I stand corrected. This only proves that the Jewish had actully lost the war because I was one of the minorities who thought nobody won this but this proves that they had actully lost the war. This seems like one last dig to change narratives without escalatIng things out..
> 
> The two-state solution motion is in.. It is not important for the Jews-Palestine alone but for the world as awhole to avoid also a mass Israeli slaughter waiting down the corner to happen


You stand corrected? Israel just stormed Al Aqsa Mosque despite ceasefire only 12 hours before. Where are Hamas rockets now?


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Norwegian said:


> Israel once again stormed Al Aqsa Mosque. Hamas hasn't fired a single rocket in return. It means Hamas was lying about ceasefire victory. If ending occupation of Al Aqsa was part of ceasefire condition set by Hamas, then Israel has already violated that. Yet Hamas is not announcing end of ceasefire. A bunch of Nutunyahoo supporting liars
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395718007670939648
> Israel already broke ceasefire today by attacking Al Aqsa again as per conditions set by Hamas. Hamas is not ending ceasefire despite this violation by Israel
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395718595959787524



The incident happened in the courtyard of the mosque; it didn't happen inside the mosque. So this incident doesn't rise to the level where you want to start a conflict again. Be realistic. 

Besides, they could be coming to stop a disturbance. We don't know if outside far-right Jewish groups were coming in and the police was called. The root cause of this issue wasn't published.

What triggered the recent conflict was Israeli forces storming the mosque and wounding 300 worshippers inside it. That required a response. And when you have over 50 families getting evicted from East Jerusalem, and Israel refusing to heed Hamas and other Palestinian groups' warnings, conflict became inevitable. And looking at this background, this incident that took place in the courtyard of the mosque is minuscule to what transpired before.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Norwegian said:


> For two state solution you need partners for peace. Is Hamas partner for peace that doesn't even recognize Israel? What two state solution? They only want one state solution
> 
> No. It's Hamas that lied to its people that ceasefire was about Al Aqsa Mosque. It wasn't. Ceasefire was only about war in Gaza.
> 
> You stand corrected? Israel just stormed Al Aqsa Mosque despite ceasefire only 12 hours before. Where are Hamas rockets now?



If you want rockets to start again you stay inside the vicinity for a prolonged period of time go inside the mosque not surrouding areas like the one in the video and keep esalating for a 6-7 days period ceasefire will break down and this time ceasefire might not even be possible.. I know you are trying to change narrative which actully prove you lost

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

This was a HUGE victory for the Palestinians and the Axis of Resistance. Palestine has not been liberated but this is the beginning of the end of the Occupation.

Hamas and the Palestinians of Gaza have shown that they can sustain large volume of Rocket and mortar fire under the nose of the IAF. They have shown that Iron Dome System can ne overcome not just by sheer volume of fire but also by faster longer ranged rockets that can outrun Iron Dome interceptor missiles as seen in video. The Israelis did not dare enter Gaza and yet they still lost troops and at least one Merkava Mk-4 MBT. They were successfully able to launch "suicided drones" against Israeli targets. The Palestinians in the west bank and even Israeli Palestinians rose up and undermined the notion that they are on Israel's side.

On top of the Military victory, this was also a moral victory for Palestine because for the first time ever we saw that Israel was unable to control the narrative and that the majority of the people around the war stoop with the Palestinian resistance.

Israel claimed without any evidence what so ever that they had bombed the "Gaza Metro" Hamas tunnel system "killing many Palestinian tErRoriSts" yet they were unable to degrade one iota of the Rockets that were fired on Israel night after night. This shows that the Israelis lied and that they do not have the means to locate Palestinian tunnel systems . This is a victory because it shows that Israeli military intelligence failed to locate the tunnels despite their empty claims.

When Ayatollah Khamenei claimed that Israel would not last 25 years I thought he was being over ambitious but today it is clear in my mind that he was being realistic and that Apartheid Israel's days are numbered.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

Adecypher said:


> Among ALL this bullshit Malaysia *STILL* have the *BALLS* to "*make an statement*" *(at least) *that "*they are ready to send their forces*"...


Is that it ? Sum words coming out of their mouth ? What have they done all this time to deter such things ? Nothing. Whilst IRGC funded them , fed them , bred them and sustained them. All the rest can totally disappear to the including Malaysian and it will not amount to a loss to Palestine or muslims in general cuz these countries ever did anything. It's hard to see the sacrifice isn't it ? Hard to see the sacrifice of one country standing up for muslims. One country still fighting on inspite of decades of crippling sanctions

A country whose oil exports dropped from 100bln to 8bln dollars. ANd yet that country has grown stronger and stronger in the region and now all these forces are mastered by this unrelenting nation. That nation isn't Malaysia or turkey ... that nation is IRAN. 

You know wat Malaysia will do wen the first us sanction kicks in ? I don't wanna insult them . But I know very well wat Malaysia wud do wen sanctioned. I know where all the petty talk will go.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Xerxes22 said:


> You know wat Malaysia will do wen the first us sanction kicks in ? I don't wanna insult them . But I know very well wat Malaysia wud do wen sanctioned. I know where all the petty talk will go.



What sanction? Please don't get me started and stop the delulu and trying to throw shade. I will restriant myself this time but don't diminish others work while you don't look at yourself in the mirror don't let me dig some skeletons which I don't want now

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> When Ayatollah Khamenei claimed that Israel would not last 25 years I thought he was being over ambitious but today it is clear in my mind that he was being realistic and that Apartheid Israel's days are numbered.


Israel is here to stay. It's not going anywhere. As for Palestinians they should worry about getting their own state before Israel grabs entire West Bank.


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Norwegian said:


> Hamas achieved nothing. Israel stormed Al Aqsa Mosque today again. Why isn't Hamas shooting rockets now?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395698140158824454


 They are trying to stop Palestinian celebrations because these fu^king Fascists C^nts can't stand to see it. Lets see how long this cease fire lasts.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Norwegian said:


> Israel is here to stay. It's not going anywhere. As for Palestinians they should worry about getting their own state before Israel grabs entire West Bank.


I wouldn't be so sure if i were you. Nothing is permanent. Have you seen the latest actions by members of US congress? There are talks ongoing about blocking or limiting support to Israel due to barbaric bombing of innocent civilians. Maybe it will not happen in our lifetime but Israel will not be able to continue this for eternity. Time will tame Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Norwegian said:


> Israel is here to stay. It's not going anywhere. As for Palestinians they should worry about getting their own state before Israel grabs entire West Bank.



Is not even in the interest of the plaestinians to get a state anymore but it is in the best interest of the Israelis to avoid what happened during the Babylonian and Medes eras. Allover again the 70 years of trial but this time it could look like the Roman period where jews became stateless


----------



## Norwegian

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> They are trying to stop Palestinian celebrations because these fu^king Fascists C^nts can't stand to see it. Lets see how long this cease fire lasts.


Hamas told them that ceasefire includes end of occupation at Al Aqsa Mosque. So they rioted seeing police presence. Police responded with anti riot measures. This is what happens when you tell lies to your people.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395715074719879176


----------



## newb3e

500 said:


> Kurds are coming?
> 
> 
> No one was killed before they started firing rockets at out cities.
> 
> 1) They start firing rockets at Israeli cities.
> 2) Israel retaliates.
> 3) They cry.
> 4) Truce is achieved.
> 5) They declare great victory.
> 
> After 5 years they repeat.


pigs in kambasha panties come from europe and settle in their lands
pigs armed themselves and began occupying land
pigs had support of puppets in west and got access to fancy military hardware
pigs became arrogant and occupied more land,murdered Muslims raped and killed childern
now pigs cry when Muslims fire Rockets at them!

so yes Jew pigs are fasadi!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## vizier

Now Hamas,PIJ and other Palestinian resistance groups have the advantage. Ceasefire means to heal the population living in Gaza and rearm after seeing the flaws of israeli defenses. That is why they try to provoke the resistance fighters again to launch a new attack to try to finish off or at least degrade the resistance more. The prime responsibility of the resistance is to protect the Palestinians. If giving israel an excuse to end the ceasefire means further casualties without a certain end then it is better to leave them brag about their "victory" and do some arrests here and there. Several years later resistance groups will rearm with much more effective weapons as well. You need to think about the population and the long term aims in a rational manner instead of falling into israeli provacations like these, trying to push your buttons to make you react in order to prove something and ego boosting. Every act like this will lose them points, deliver Palestinians message more and shows that israel did not actually won anything and tries to end ceasefire and generate excuses to continue the war to reach their aims that failed in this war. If these escalations continue for too long there can be other responses like sleeper cells in west bank and non-lethal responses as well. But then israel will try to kill the resistance operatives in west bank if they catch them in action to escalate the situation so any further move needs to be planned with care.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Norwegian

Dariush the Great said:


> I wouldn't be so sure if i were you. Nothing is permanent. Have you seen the latest actions by members of US congress? There are talks ongoing about blocking or limiting support to Israel due to barbaric bombing of innocent civilians. Maybe it will not happen in our lifetime but Israel will not be able to continue this for eternity. Time will tame Israel.


Israel is UN member state. More and more Muslim states are normalizing relations with Israel. It's not going anywhere. It's Palestinians that still don't have a state due to illegal Israeli occupation.


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Norwegian said:


> Israel is here to stay. It's not going anywhere. As for Palestinians they should worry about getting their own state before Israel grabs entire West Bank.



Go buy some Israel bonds!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Titanium100

Norwegian said:


> Israel is UN member state. More and more Muslim states are normalizing relations with Israel. It's not going anywhere. It's Palestinians that still don't have a state due to illegal Israeli occupation.



Lmao. Hamas did a number on you.. So riled up and stressed out looking for victory in everything

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## obj 705A

Check this video of interviews with random Israelis.




Jews truely are sick people, what's wrong with them? What kind of upbringing do they get so that they become hateful little creatures like that! Yeah I know there is a minority of Jews who are not genocidal maniacs like this but let's get real that is a very small minority whose voice is barely heard.
For me personally if I would pick a country that I don't like then the US is definitely number one yet even if you brought me George Bush himself I wouldn't have anywhere near the murderous views that the Jews have.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Titanium100 said:


> Lmao. Hamas did a number on you.. So riled up and stressed out looking for victory in everything


There is no victory. Israel wanted end of Hamas rockets. They achieved that temporarily with ceasefire. Hamas will rearm and start shooting again in a year or two. Then Israel will massively retaliate until the ceasefire. This vicious cycle must end. @500


----------



## Baghial

925boy said:


> that wasnt what started the war, taht was what gave Hamas the excuse to start a war on its terms, which is succeeded at.
> 
> CAN YOU CHANGE YOUR FLAG TO ISRAEL?? U ARE IGNORANT AND ARE OBVIOUSLY PAINED THAT GAZA WON.



i just love , when u 925boy,)(( sniff out the chochons, from so far away...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Norwegian

obj 705A said:


> Jews truely are sick people, what's wrong with them? What kind of upbringing do they get so that they become hateful little creatures like that! Yeah I know there is a minority of Jews who are not genocidal maniacs like this but let's get real that is a very small minority whose voice is barely heard.


Ask Arabs in Gaza how they feel about Jews. Feeling is mutual


----------



## Titanium100

Norwegian said:


> There is no victory. Israel wanted end of Hamas rockets. They achieved that temporarily with ceasefire. Hamas will rearm and start shooting again in a year or two. Then Israel will massively retaliate until the ceasefire. This vicious cycle must end. @500



I am actully glad this happened because to be honest as a Military analyst myself I was baffled to see how overrated Israel was on this forum just completely ridiculously overrated conventionally because I am very pragmatic and look at the underlaying analysis to get my results. Sun Tzu said '*'every war is won before it begins*'' Analysing is key factor..

I was baffled to see some abit retarded overrating them forgetting the key elements of war dynamics and outcomes in war play by play.

I was the only person on this board who calculated Israel correctly and measured them right and I was debunked several times but I am glad people can now see what I said. I didn't completely underrate them either I just gave them right measure and rank. I said they could defeat only Lebanon in the region of all state actors a statement that got chellenged alot and I said not for saying it but it was a calculated statement

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Baghial

Norwegian said:


> There is no victory. Israel wanted end of Hamas rockets. They achieved that temporarily with ceasefire. Hamas will rearm and start shooting again in a year or two. Then Israel will massively retaliate until the ceasefire. This vicious cycle must end. @500


it will end at he gate of hod, but u need to wait a while.....

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Warrior100

People in Gaza celebrating their vectory and thanking Egypt .


----------



## HAIDER

Norwegian said:


> There is no victory. Israel wanted end of Hamas rockets. They achieved that temporarily with ceasefire. Hamas will rearm and start shooting again in a year or two. Then Israel will massively retaliate until the ceasefire. This vicious cycle must end. @500


Israeli leaders don't want to sit with Palestinian and resolved the issue. That is the root cause of today's war. Muslims can be called extremists, but Zionists need to stop feeding religious trolls. Hardcore East European religious Israeli creating more problem than anyone else. They don't want to go back to their native countries like Russia, Poland, or any other East European country from where they come from in and around 1940s and 50s... And on top Arabs countries are not capable to confront them or talk to Israel about the massive Palestinian exodus in the last few decades.... Even at the end of the war, there is dialogue, which resolves the issue .... why not before the war ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## luckystrike

Israel probably started running out of AD missiles. What happened to the 750M arms deal with US? DId they get it yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Warrior100 said:


> People in Gaza celebrating their vectory and thanking Egypt .


Egypt helped announce ceasefire. Ceasefire is victory?


HAIDER said:


> Israeli leaders don't want to sit with Palestinian and resolved the issue. That is the root cause of today's war. Muslims can be called extremists, but Zionists need to stop feeding religious trolls. Hardcore East European religious Israeli creating more problem than anyone else. They don't want to go back to their native countries like Russia, Poland, or any other East European country from where they come from in and around 1940s and 50s... And on top Arabs countries are not capable to confront them or talk to Israel about the massive Palestinian exodus in the last few decades.... Even at the end of the war, there is dialogue, which resolves the issue .... why not before the war ...


Is Hamas willing to sit with Israel? They don't even recognize Israel like Palestinian Authority in West Bank do?


----------



## HAIDER

Norwegian said:


> Egypt helped announce ceasefire. Ceasefire is victory?
> 
> Is Hamas willing to sit with Israel? They don't even recognize Israel like Palestinian Authority in West Bank do?


Maybe, next construction project will be awarded by the UN and funds will pour in from the EU. Who will get the benefits of the new contract? lolzz


Norwegian said:


> Egypt helped announce ceasefire. Ceasefire is victory?
> 
> Is Hamas willing to sit with Israel? They don't even recognize Israel like Palestinian Authority in West Bank do?


Those who broke the ceasefire deal, are capable enough to arrange table talk. Plus, I don't know what's under Al-Aqsa mosque they are trying to destroy from day one .. what treasure underneath and they know well, touching Holy mosque is like playing with fire, but it's strange no one even advises them to stop this nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

HAIDER said:


> Maybe, next construction project will be awarded by the UN and funds will pour in from the EU. Who will get the benefits of the new contract? lolzz
> 
> Those who broke the ceasefire deal, are capable enough to arrange table talk. Plus, I don't know what's under Al-Aqsa mosque they are trying to destroy from day one .. what treasure underneath and they know well, touching Holy mosque is like playing with fire, but it's strange no one even advises them to stop this nonsense.


Al Aqsa Mosque is of no importance to Jews. They are only interested in foundation stone that is below Dome of the Rock. It's the most holiest site in Judaism. That's why they always attack the mosque and never the dome.








Foundation Stone - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Norwegian said:


> Al Aqsa Mosque is of no importance to Jews. They are only interested in foundation stone that is below Dome of the Rock. It's the most holiest site in Judaism. That's why they always attack the mosque and never the dome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foundation Stone - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org


What they achieve by reaching this Dome of the Rock? ... invincible or paradise after death or control the destiny .... wtf ... what they will get it....


Titanium100 said:


> I heard a rumor that back in the 90s the Jews were digging few kilometers away from the Wall in West Jerusalem a tunnel to get hold of Books belonging to Solomon beneath Temple mount avoiding to alert ppl. They said Solomon did magic and A claim Allah refutes in the Quran saying they lied and that they are the once doing black magic


I read this story many times... no one knows the truth ... but you never know ... or maybe Box of miracles... don't know what we call it ...

by the way... _Preachers told stories of angels defending Israeli troops and guiding Israeli artillery. A six-day war was a miracle in itself, the brevity being proof of God's work in the Middle East. _

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Titanium100

HAIDER said:


> What they achieve by reaching this Dome of the Rock? ... invincible or paradise after death or control the destiny .... wtf ... what they will get it....
> 
> I read this story many times... no one knows the truth ... but you never know ... or may be Box of miracles... don't know what we call it ...



Judaism is normally the only other religion in the world aside from Islam that is pure monotheistic in theory according to the 10 commendments but they do alot of black magic..

Example the book of kabbalah is entirely based on Black magic and a practice they were murdered for around europe and the US hundred years ago. They would steal small genital boys to start a ritual and most of their elite practice some strong black magic

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Titanium100 said:


> The jews are normally the only other religion in the world aside from Islam that is pure monotheistic in theory according to the 10 commendments but they do alot of black magic..
> 
> Example the book of kabbalah is entirely based on Black magic and a practice they were murdered for around europe and the US hundred years ago. They would steal small genital boys to start a ritual and absolutely their elite practice some strong black magic


Very sick....I think 4 Qul is part of neutralizing their magic. They are in search of the Arc of the Covenant..

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

HAIDER said:


> What they achieve by reaching this Dome of the Rock? ... invincible or paradise after death or control the destiny .... wtf ... what they will get it....


They believe if they build third temple of Solomon above the Rock, it will usher messianic age.








End-Time Prophecy: Why is the Third Temple so Important? | Messianic Bible


The Hebrew prophets all proclaimed that in the last days the exiles of Israel would return to the Promised Land and the Temple would be rebuilt--but for whom?




free.messianicbible.com


----------



## Titanium100

HAIDER said:


> I think 4 Qul is part of neutralizing their magic. But I am forgetting the name ... they are searching for a box which they used to push in front of their army which destroys the opponents. According to the legend, box has sticks/Asaa and clothes of Prophets.



What is 4 Qul? care to elaborate..

I have never heard of this legend and I am very well versed about their stories due to the hadith. What is at called? I think this could be a myth

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Titanium100 said:


> Judaism is normally the only other religion in the world aside from Islam that is pure monotheistic in theory according to the 10 commendments but they do alot of black magic..
> 
> Example the book of kabbalah is entirely based on Black magic and a practice they were murdered for around europe and the US hundred years ago. They would steal small genital boys to start a ritual and most of their elite practice some strong black magic


It's blood libel based on conspiracy theories








Blood libel - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## LimaCharlie



Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Titanium100 said:


> What is 4 Qul? care to elaborate..
> 
> I have never heard of this legend and I am very well versed about their stories due to the hadith. What is at called? I think this could be a myth


Sorry, in Urdu lingo we call it 4 qul .

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Norwegian

HAIDER said:


> Very sick....I think 4 Qul is part of neutralizing their magic. They are in search of the Arc of the Covenant..
> View attachment 745925


Yes that arc is long lost never to be found


----------



## Titanium100

Norwegian said:


> They believe if they build third temple of Solomon above the Rock, it will usher messianic age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End-Time Prophecy: Why is the Third Temple so Important? | Messianic Bible
> 
> 
> The Hebrew prophets all proclaimed that in the last days the exiles of Israel would return to the Promised Land and the Temple would be rebuilt--but for whom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> free.messianicbible.com



This is a pipe dream that their Messiah will come and in truth they are waiting for Dajjal and they will be the once who will come with Dajjal. He will come from the Iranian jewish from Isfahan.. Meaning he will be born to an Iranian jewish family. According to my calculation he won't be here until a 120 year Caliphate period comes to pass first.. around 2171..

Caliphate period (2051-2171)
Dajjal period (2171-2191)


HAIDER said:


> Sorry, in Urdu lingo we call it 4 qul .
> View attachment 745931



You mean Fatiha, Al-akhlas and the 2 other.. The 4 last surah's in the quran?

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Norwegian said:


> Yes that arc is long lost never to be found


It's believed that box is the ultimate weapon against any army and absolute power to destroy anyone. .
Shahid Masood covered this subject, in Urdu we call it Taboot e sakina.







Titanium100 said:


> This is a pipe dream that Dajjal will build it for them
> 
> 
> You mean Fatiha, Al-akhlas and the 2 other.. The 4 last surah's in the quran?


yes.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Meengla

@Norwegian as you have been rebutted above, the riot-control done at the Al Aqsa mosque is not big enough reason for another round of rockets. So harping on that to claim Israeli victory sounds so hollow and even self-defeating.
What is more important is that Israel has learned that it will face a potent resistance-- no doubt more powerful now from Gaza as billions of $$ are going to be poured in for reconstruction. Biden is no Trump or even GW Bush or even Obama. This guy is riding on the wave of Progressive elements in America and he can only ignore them so much. *An American President has incredible amount of ad-hoc powers! His words with Netanyahu were harsh, basically: Behave or else!!! He can even withstand the most intense political pressure by the Israeli Lobby. *
And also there is already serious talks about finding some kind of long term solutions.

And about Hamas not recognizing Israel--I believe they will IF/WHEN Israel shows real intentions of giving justice to the Palestinians. What did the PLO got from the OSLO Accord??? 

For 2000 years Jews wandered and wanted to go back to the Middle East. Palestinian wandering started barely a century ago and they will not give up easily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## luckystrike

someone has been watching "the arrivals"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Oslo accord in the cold storage ...

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LimaCharlie

How can you post videos here? I have a video of IDF "soldiers" abandoning the battlefield when confronted with lightly armed palestinains

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Titanium100

luckystrike said:


> someone has been watching "the arrivals"



I don't watch the arrivals never ever did watch it.. My sources are directly from the books. I am a reader and I dive my nose into the sources directly. I don't even listen to lectures by anyone I let the books speak for themselves and let the recordings speak for themselves

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

HAIDER said:


> It's believed that box is the ultimate weapon against any army and absolute power to destroy anyone. .


Yeah well it's bullshit. The arc didn't work against Romans who invaded Judea and kicked out all Jews to Persia along with the arc.


----------



## 500

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> The mental gymnastics is great here. So all the videos and pics we have seen must have been photoshopped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I must have seen ravaged cities created from CGI and photoshop


Overall Hamas and PIJ fired 4400+ rockets.
600+ landed inside Gaza killing and maiming locals.
2100 landed in empty fields in Israel.
1500 intercepted by Iron Dome.
150 hit Israeli cities (mostly bordering Gaza).

11 civilians on Israeli side killed (including 2 Arab Israelis and 3 foreign workers).

Overall they needed more than 400 rockets to kill 1 civilian.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Norwegian said:


> Yeah well it's bullshit. The arc didn't work against Romans who invaded Judea and kicked out all Jews to Persia along with the arc.



Oh.. He meant the covenant of the arc.. It is laughable Allah/Elohim only saves these who keep the covenant with him. Example look what happened why do you think the Babylonians, Medes and Romans invaded them in the first place? Because they broke his covenant and he brought them in as source of punishment.

We Muslims ourselves have broken his covenent with him back in the 18-19 century and the caliphate collapse 100 years ago and ever since we have been in a weird state but once we re-etablish our covenent the Caliphate will be restored. The covenent was broken due to the heavy trend of sufism during 18s and 19s and they add alot of invoation in the original religion practice which is forbidden in islam.

We were expanionists and believed in non-stop offensive but due to the heavy rise in Sufisim post the battle of Vienna in Austria most of the population had already embraced Sufism and after that period ''Offensive Jihad'' Stopped and people got heavily invested in sufi mysticism and building shrines. It felt like as if 1200 years of constant offensive war has ended un-officially.. This was a forbidden act on two fronts if the *sufi mysticism *didn't spread at such speed and trend they wouldn't have left their covenent which they broke there practising heresy instead but luckily Sufi Mysticism is dying down nowadays by default due to more access to the source material

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## luckystrike

I watched some of the videos more than 10 years ago. From what I remember, according to Jewish belief, they need to destroy Al-Aqsa and build their third temple for the arrival of their Messiah/Dajjal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 925boy

luckystrike said:


> Israel probably started running out of AD missiles. What happened to the 750M arms deal with US? DId they get it yet?


Nope..House of Reps blocked it...we dont have that kind of money these days..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

500 said:


> Overall Hamas and PIJ fired 4400+ rockets.
> 600+ landed inside Gaza killing and maiming locals.
> 2100 landed in empty fields in Israel.
> 1500 intercepted by Iron Dome.
> 150 hit Israeli cities (mostly bordering Gaza).
> 
> 11 civilians on Israeli side killed (including 2 Arab Israelis and 3 foreign workers).
> 
> Overall they needed more than 400 rockets to kill 1 civilian.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395751197852766214


----------



## Titanium100

luckystrike said:


> I watched some of the videos more than 10 years ago. From what I remember, according to Jewish belief, they need to destroy Al-Aqsa and build their third temple for the arrival of their Messiah/Dajjal



They can never acheive that militarily it is outside of the realm of possibilities. Even if they bring in the whole world behind them it would only turn into a meatgrinder where success is not even guaraanted on their end

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Titanium100 said:


> Oh.. He meant the covenant of the arc.. It is laughable Allah/Elohim only saves these who keep the covenant with him. Example look what happened why do you think the Babylonians, Medes and Romans invaded them in the first place? Because they broke his covenant and he brought them in as source of punishment.
> 
> We Muslims ourselves have broken his covenent with him back in the 18-19 century and the caliphate collapse 100 years ago and ever since we have been in a weird state but once we re-etablish our covenent the Caliphate will be restored. The covenent was broken due to the heavy trend of sufism during 18s and 19s and they add alot of invoation in the original religion practice which is forbidden in islam.
> 
> We were expanionists and believed in non-stop offensive but due to the heavy rise in Sufisim post the battle of Vienna in Austria most of the population had already embraced Sufism and after that period ''Offensive Jihad'' Stopped and people got heavily invested in sufi mysticism and building shrines. It felt like as if 1200 years of constant offensive war has ended un-officially.. This was a forbidden act on two fronts if the *sufi mysticism *didn't spread at such speed and trend they wouldn't have left their covenent which they broke there practising heresy instead but luckily Sufi Mysticism is dying down nowadays by default due to more access to the source material


So Jews getting back Israel after 2000 years mean they have re established the covenant with God?


----------



## KAL-EL

Norwegian said:


> Yeah well it's bullshit. The arc didn't work against Romans who invaded Judea and kicked out all Jews to Persia along with the arc.



True, but the arc did work in Raiders of the lost Ark

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

luckystrike said:


> I watched some of the videos more than 10 years ago. From what I remember, according to Jewish belief, they need to destroy Al-Aqsa and build their third temple for the arrival of their Messiah/Dajjal



Israelis have no earthly chance of that.. An survive a minute after that


----------



## Norwegian

luckystrike said:


> I watched some of the videos more than 10 years ago. From what I remember, according to Jewish belief, they need to destroy Al-Aqsa and build their third temple for the arrival of their Messiah/Dajjal


Al Aqsa is not built on the Rock that is holiest site in Judaism. It is Dome of the Rock that would be replaced in case Jews do build third Temple


----------



## Numerous

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395755528782028803

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 500

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395752673715101698
Haniye thanks Iran for money and rockets. Results of this aid:

1) Iran - poor 3rd world country despite trillions of petrodollars.
2) Gaza - terrorist failed entity.
3) Haniye himself enjoys in expensive Qatar apartments.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

500 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395752673715101698
> Haniye thanks Iran for money and rockets. Results of this aid:
> 
> 1) Iran - poor 3rd world country despite trillions of petrodollars.
> 2) Gaza - terrorist failed entity.
> 3) Haniye himself enjoys in expensive Qatar apartments.


One more own goal by Palestinians. Threw fire bomb at Palestinian woman thinking she was Orthodox Jew

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395536210416787458


----------



## Titanium100

*EXPLAINER: How did Hamas grow its arsenal to strike Israel?*
ISABEL DEBRE
Thu, May 20, 2021, 3:41 AM·5 min read


DUBAI, United Arab Emirates (AP) — In this fourth war between Israel and Gaza’s Hamas rulers, the Islamic militant group has fired more than 4,000 rockets at Israel, some hitting deeper in Israeli territory and with greater accuracy than ever before.
The unprecedented barrages reaching as far north as the seaside metropolis of Tel Aviv, coupled with drone launches and even an attempted submarine attack, have put on dramatic display a homegrown arsenal that has only expanded despite the choke hold of a 14-year Israeli-Egyptian blockade of the coastal strip.
“The magnitude of (Hamas) bombing is much bigger and the precision is much better in this conflict,” said Mkhaimar Abusada, a professor of political science at Al-Azhar University in Gaza City. “It’s shocking what they’ve been able to do under siege.”
Israel has argued that the blockade — which has caused severe hardship for more than 2 million Palestinians in Gaza — is essential for preventing a Hamas arms build-up and cannot be lifted.
Here’s a look at how, despite intense surveillance and tight restrictions, Hamas managed to amass its cache.
___
FROM CRUDE BOMBS TO LONG-RANGE ROCKETS
Since the founding of Hamas in 1987, the group's secretive military wing — which operates alongside a more visible political organization — evolved from a small militia into what Israel describes as a “semi-organized military."
In its early days, the group carried out deadly shootings and kidnappings of Israelis. It killed hundreds of Israelis in suicide bombings during the second Palestinian intifada, or uprising, which erupted in late 2000.
As violence spread, the group started producing rudimentary “Qassam” rockets. Powered partly by molten sugar, the projectiles reached just a few kilometers (miles), flew wildly and caused little damage, often landing inside Gaza.


Experts say the rockets were shipped to Sudan, trucked across Egypt’s vast desert and smuggled through a warren of narrow tunnels beneath the Sinai Peninsula.

In 2007, when Hamas fighters pushed the Palestinian Authority out of Gaza and took over governing the coastal strip, Israel and Egypt imposed their tight blockade.

According to the Israeli military, the smuggling continued, gaining steam after Mohammed Morsi, an Islamist leader and Hamas ally, was elected president of Egypt in 2012 before being overthrown by the Egyptian army.

Gaza militants stocked up on foreign-made rockets with enhanced ranges, like Katyushas and the Iranian-supplied Fajr-5, which were used during the 2008 and 2012 wars with Israel.

___

A HOMEGROWN INDUSTRY

After Morsi's overthrow, Egypt cracked down on and shut hundreds of smuggling tunnels. In response, Gaza’s local weapons industry picked up.

“The Iranian narrative is that they kick-started all the missile production in Gaza and gave them the technical and knowledge base, but now the Palestinians are self-sufficient, said Fabian Hinz, an independent security analyst focusing on missiles in the Middle East. “Today, most of the rockets we’re seeing are domestically built, often with creative techniques.”

In a September documentary aired by the Al-Jazeera satellite news network, rare footage showed Hamas militants reassembling Iranian rockets with ranges of up to 80 kilometers (50 miles) and warheads packed with 175 kilograms (385 pounds) of explosives. Hamas militants opened unexploded Israeli missiles from previous strikes to extract explosive materials. They even salvaged old water pipes to repurpose as missile bodies.

To produce rockets, Hamas chemists and engineers mix propellant from fertilizer, oxidizer and other ingredients in makeshift factories. Key contraband is still believed to be smuggled into Gaza in a handful of tunnels that remain in operation.

Hamas has publicly praised Iran for its assistance, which experts say now primarily takes the form of blueprints, engineering know-how, motor tests and other technical expertise. The State Department reports that Iran provides $100 million a year to Palestinian armed groups.

___

THE ARSENAL ON DISPLAY

The Israeli military estimates that before the current round of fighting, Hamas had an arsenal of 7,000 rockets of varying ranges that can cover nearly all of Israel, as well as 300 anti-tank and 100 anti-aircraft missiles. It also has acquired dozens of unmanned aerial vehicles and has an army of some 30,000 militants, including 400 naval commandos.

In this latest war, Hamas has unveiled new weapons like attack drones, unmanned submarine drones dispatched into the sea and an unguided rocket called “Ayyash” with a 250-kilometer (155-mile) range. Israel claims those new systems have been thwarted or failed to make direct strikes.

Unlike guided missiles, the rockets are imprecise and the vast majority have been intercepted by Israel’s Iron Dome defense system. But by continuing to frustrate Israel's superior firepower, Hamas may have made its main point.

“Hamas is not aiming for the military destruction of Israel. Ultimately, the rockets are meant to build leverage and rewrite the rules of the game,” Hinz said. “It’s psychological.”









EXPLAINER: How did Hamas grow its arsenal to strike Israel?


In this fourth war between Israel and Gaza’s Hamas rulers, the Islamic militant group has fired more than 4,000 rockets at Israel, some hitting deeper in Israeli territory and with greater accuracy than ever before. The unprecedented barrages reaching as far north as the seaside metropolis of...




news.yahoo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

500 said:


> 3) Haniye himself enjoys in expensive Qatar apartments.


Your PM Olmert had the chance to kill Haniyeh and end Hamas. Instead he was busy looking for peace deals that never came








Olmert trying to arrange meeting with Abbas


Israeli Prime Minister Ehud Olmert is trying to arrange a meeting with Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas to advance long-stalled peace efforts, a spokeswoman said Sunday.




www.nbcnews.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Norwegian said:


> Your PM Olmert had the chance to kill Haniyeh and end Hamas. Instead he was busy looking for peace deals that never came
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olmert trying to arrange meeting with Abbas
> 
> 
> Israeli Prime Minister Ehud Olmert is trying to arrange a meeting with Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas to advance long-stalled peace efforts, a spokeswoman said Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com


Haniya I think survived once in an assassination attempt in 2006..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Norwegian said:


> Al Aqsa is not built on the Rock that is holiest site in Judaism. It is Dome of the Rock that would be replaced in case Jews do build third Temple



Jews can never replace the Dome of Rock. They are waiting for a Messiah who would come, unite 12 tribes of Israelites and built the temple.

This Messiah the jews are waiting for should be from the true blood line of David. However most of Israeli Zionists are atheists, or converts from khazars. They have no lineage or have anything to do with Middle East.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

HAIDER said:


> Haniya I think survived once in an assassination attempt in 2006..


Recent violence at Al Aqsa is caused by Hamas supporters. It has nothing do with liberation but fight against rival Palestinian faction Fatah








Al-Aqsa protesters chant against Fatah-backed Jerusalem mufti


* * *




www.timesofisrael.com






Daghalodi said:


> Jews can never replace the Dome of Rock. They are waiting for a Messiah who would come, unite 12 tribes of Israelites and built the temple.
> 
> This Messiah the jews are waiting for should be from the true blood line of David. However most of Israeli Zionists are atheists, or converts from khazars. They have no lineage or have anything to do with Middle East.


Also majority of Israeli Jews are not interested in Third Temple.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Norwegian said:


> Recent violence at Al Aqsa is caused by Hamas supporters. It has nothing do with liberation but fight against rival Palestinian faction Fatah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al-Aqsa protesters chant against Fatah-backed Jerusalem mufti
> 
> 
> * * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also majority of Israeli Jews are not interested in Third Temple.



Majority of Israeli Jews think the Messiah will come from them, unite them and help them built a kingdom that will rule the world.

However they forget they are converts and not from the True BloodLine of Yisraelites. They have only recently learned to speak hebrew. Otherwise they are known to speak Yiddish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Norwegian said:


> Recent violence at Al Aqsa is caused by Hamas supporters. It has nothing do with liberation but fight against rival Palestinian faction Fatah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al-Aqsa protesters chant against Fatah-backed Jerusalem mufti
> 
> 
> * * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also majority of Israeli Jews are not interested in Third Temple.


Hamas was formed to neutralized Fateh ... and now ... Mehmood Abbas no place to found in this whole standoff.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

HAIDER said:


> Hamas was formed to neutralized Fateh ... and now ... Mehmood Abbas no place to found in this whole standoff.


Next President of Palestine will also be from Hamas thus ending all peace talks with Israel


----------



## Titanium100

Daghalodi said:


> Majority of Israeli Jews think the Messiah will come from them, unite them and help them built a kingdom that will rule the world.
> 
> However they forget they are converts and not from the True BloodLine of Yisraelites. They have only recently learned to speak hebrew. Otherwise they are known to speak Yiddish.



The Dajjal will come from the Iranian Jews from Isfahan. He will be born to an Iranian jews couple and he has superpowers.. There is no Messiah coming their way..

As for them actully being Jews or being descendants from Ibrahim is questionable unlike the GCC arabs. Some of them and mean few them match the J1 blood type that some of them call the Cohen haplogroup that matches with the Adnan arabs J1 but the remaining and majority of them are frauds carrying R1 and other haplogroups

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Titanium100 said:


> I can confirm this.. There is only 2 tribes now but they lost 10 tribes? Most of these tribes have assimilated into the Pathans and imagine once the Pathans arrive there as for re-uniting the prophecy? The Pathans will help them to the hereafter life and take the land for themselves



The 12 tribes are from the 12 sons of of Prophet Jacob. The bloodline of Yisraelites is from them.

EVen if you read the Holy Quran, it speaks about 12 tribes of Yisraelites and how they would drink from their own well of water.

*




*

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Daghalodi said:


> The 12 tribes are from the 12 sons of of Prophet Jacob. The bloodline of Yisraelites is from them.
> 
> EVen if you read the Holy Quran, it speaks about 12 tribes of Yisraelites and how they would drink from their own well of water.
> 
> *
> View attachment 745980
> *


can you translate tribe names in Urdu or Arabic.


Titanium100 said:


> I can confirm this.. There is only 2 tribes now but they lost 10 tribes? Most of these tribes have assimilated into the Pathans and imagine once the Pathans arrive there as for re-uniting the prophecy? The Pathans will help them to the hereafter life and take the land for themselves


I think you are talking about the Israeli documentary the Lost Tribe in Afghanistan.... In the whole of Afghanistan they found only two Synagogue, but more lands marks of Buddha. 


*Fearing the return of the Taliban, Afghanistan’s last Jew plans move to Israel*
*Zebulon Simentov endured Soviet invasion, civil war, Taliban rule and the US takeover, but now he says the dangers are too great and it is time to leave*
By JAY DESHMUKH and USMAN SHARIFI29 April 2021, 10:43 am2




Afghan Jew Zebulon Simentov blows a 'Shofar' horn at a synagogue, housed in an old building in Kabul, April 5, 2021. (WAKIL KOHSAR / AFP)
KABUL, Afghanistan (AFP) — For decades, Zebulon Simentov refused to leave Afghanistan — surviving a Soviet invasion, deadly civil war, brutal rule by the Taliban and the US-led occupation of his homeland.
But enough is enough for Afghanistan’s last Jew, and the prospect of the Taliban’s return has him preparing to say goodbye.
“Why should I stay? They call me an infidel,” Simentov told AFP at Kabul’s only synagogue, housed in an old building in the center of the Afghan capital.

“I’m the last, the only Jew in Afghanistan… It could get worse for me here. I have decided to leave for Israel if the Taliban returns.”




In this photograph taken on April 5, 2021, Afghan Jew Zebulon Simentov sits inside a synagogue, housed in an old building in Kabul (WAKIL KOHSAR / AFP)
That appears likely given the deal struck by Washington to withdraw all US forces by later this year, and ongoing peace talks between the insurgents and the Afghan government.
Get The Times of Israel's Daily Edition by email and never miss our top storiesFREE SIGN UP
Born in the 1950s in the western city of Herat, Simentov moved to Kabul during the Soviet invasion in the early 1980s for the capital’s then relative stability.
Jews lived in Afghanistan for more than 2,500 years, with tens of thousands once residing in Herat, where four synagogues still stand — testimony to the community’s ancient presence.
But they have steadily left the country since the 19th century, with many now living in Israel.





Afghan Jew Zebulon Simentov recites the Torah scripture at a synagogue, housed in an old building in Kabul, April 5, 2021. (WAKIL KOHSAR / AFP)
Over the decades, all Simentov’s relatives left — including his wife and two daughters.
He is now certain he is the last Afghan Jew in the country.
Dressed in a traditional Afghan tunic and trousers, a black Jewish kippah and tefillin on his forehead, Simentov fondly remembers the years before the Soviet war as the best time for Afghanistan.
“Followers of every religion and sect had full freedom at that time,” said Simentov, who calls himself a proud Afghan.
*Synagogue raided*
But events since have made him bitter — particularly the Taliban rule from 1996 to 2001, when the Islamists tried to convert him.
“This disgraceful Taliban regime put me in prison four times,” he said.

In one incident they ransacked the synagogue — a large room painted in white with an altar at one end — tore books in Hebrew text, broke menorahs and took away the antique Torah, he said, still simmering with anger.
“The Taliban said this is the Islamic Emirate and Jews had no rights here,” he said.
Still, he refused to leave.
“I have resisted. I have made the religion of Moses proud here,” Simentov said, kissing the floor of the synagogue.
He continues to mark the Jewish new year Rosh Hashanah and Yom Kippur holidays at the synagogue — sometimes even accompanied by Muslim friends.
*Lost faith*
“If it weren’t for me, the synagogue would have been sold 10, 20 times by now,” he said, as he limped across to his living quarters next to the synagogue.




Afghan Jew Zebulon Simentov eats lunch in his house in Kabul, April 5, 2021. (WAKIL KOHSAR / AFP)
Simentov, who lives off handouts from friends and relatives, prepares his meals on a small gas stove placed on a red carpet in the room.
On a table in a corner are some books and old photographs of his daughters.
He says when the Taliban were ousted in 2001, he believed Afghanistan would prosper.

“I thought the Europeans and Americans would fix this country… but that didn’t happen,” he said.
Simentov’s neighbors will be sorry to see him go.
“He is a good man,” said Shakir Azizi, who owns a grocery store in front of the synagogue. “He has been my customer for 20 years. If he leaves, we will miss him and his presence.”
But Simentov fears what lies ahead if he stays.
“The Taliban are still the same as 21 years ago,” he said. “I have lost faith in Afghanistan… there is no more life here.”

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Titanium100 said:


> The Dajjal will come from the Iranian Jews from Isfahan. He will be born to an Iranian jews couple and he has superpowers.. There is no Messiah coming their way..
> 
> As for them actully being Jews or being descendants from Ibrahim is questionable unlike the GCC arabs. Some of them and mean few them match the J1 blood type that some of their Cohen haplogroup share which matches with the Adnan arabs but the remaining and majority of them are frauds carrying R1 and other haplogroups



If the Pathans are the lost tribe of Yisraelites than we muslims will fight these pathans and their fake messiah Dajjal.with Imam Mahdi and Jesus Christ.


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Norwegian said:


> Ask Arabs in Gaza how they feel about Jews. Feeling is mutual



You mean they don't like their genocidal occupiers? What a shock!!!


Warrior100 said:


> People in Gaza celebrating their vectory and thanking Egypt .


Looks like they found the village idiots!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

Daghalodi said:


> The 12 tribes.



I know there is 12 but 10 is lost today after north Israel was invaded 2700 years ago and they were exiled in a far away land



HAIDER said:


> can you translate tribe names in Urdu or Arabic.
> 
> I think you are talking about the Israeli documentary the Lost Tribe in Afghanistan....



No from the biblical texts the locations they were exiled to were in Peshwar, Khyber pass, Herat and the cities surrounding it

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Titanium100 said:


> I know there is 12 but 10 is lost today after north Israel was invaded 2700 years ago and they were exiled in a far away land
> 
> 
> 
> No from the biblical texts the locations they were exiled to were in Peshwar, Khyber pass, Herat and the cities surrounding it



This is a punishment from God. Its in their scriptures that 12 tribes will be lost and Jerusalem will be snatched fr them until the Messiah comes who will unite all the tribes and establish a kingdom over earth.

Only 2 tribes remained in Jerusalem thus the name Jew came to existence. The 10 tribes were lost with babylonians capturing Jerusalem.

When Jesus came and claimed he was the promised Messiah,the Jewish Rabbi's denied him. 

When God send Mohmmad (pbuh) Jews of Medina Bani Qurazya denied him saying no prophet can come from outside the jewish race

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

HAIDER said:


> *Fearing the return of the Taliban, Afghanistan’s last Jew plans move to Israel*
> *Zebulon Simentov endured Soviet invasion, civil war, Taliban rule and the US takeover, but now he says the dangers are too great and it is time to leave*







@500


----------



## Titanium100

Daghalodi said:


> If the Pathans are the lost tribe of Yisraelites than we muslims will fight these pathans



What?

Why would you fight with the Pathans?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> You mean they don't like their genocidal occupiers? What a shock!!!


You like your Iranian Jews? Most already left for Israel and elsewhere


----------



## Titanium100

Norwegian said:


> View attachment 745990
> 
> @500



This Ben Shapiro guy has been white washing the zionists.. How about half of the population in Israel being citizens from original over lands and no they didn't experience holocaust.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Titanium100 said:


> This Ben Shapiro guy has been wait washing the Jews.. How about half of the population in Israel meaning citizens from original over lands and no they didn't experience holocaust.


What about 800000 Jews in Muslim lands kicked out or forced to flee after establishment of Israel?








Jewish exodus from the Muslim world - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Daghalodi

Titanium100 said:


> I know there is 12 but 10 is lost today after north Israel was invaded 2700 years ago and they were exiled in a far away land
> 
> 
> 
> No from the biblical texts the locations they were exiled to were in Peshwar, Khyber pass, Herat and the cities surrounding it



The Promised Land which the Zionist claim is Israel is also fake.

Only when the Messiah Comes, unites the tribes of Yisraelites,God will give them the promise land.

Thats why many Jews dont think Israel is the promised land because according to them Messiah hasnt arrived. They are waiting for him.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Daghalodi said:


> The Promised Land which the Zionist claim is Israel is also fake.
> 
> Only when the Messiah Comes, unites the tribes of Yisraelites,God will give them the promise land.
> 
> Thats why many Jews dont think Israel is the promised land because according to them Messiah hasnt arrived. They are waiting for him.


Most Israeli Jews don't agree with that.


----------



## Titanium100

Norwegian said:


> What about 800000 Jews in Muslim lands kicked out or forced to flee after establishment of Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish exodus from the Muslim world - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 745993



I don't think they were forced out but rather fear of anger and uncertainity forced them to leave by themselves..

Tell me about your story instead how did you leave Pakistan or your grandparents?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## LimaCharlie

Debate i had with a defested zionist who accepts israel was humiliated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Titanium100 said:


> I don't think they were forced out but rather fear of anger and uncertainity forced them to leave by themselves..


Also in Israel they would face no persecution as was the case in Muslim countries and Europe 








Fearing the return of the Taliban, Afghanistan’s last Jew plans move to Israel


Zebulon Simentov endured Soviet invasion, civil war, Taliban rule and the US takeover, but now he says the dangers are too great and it is time to leave




www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Titanium100

Norwegian said:


> Also in Israel they would face no persecution as was the case in Muslim countries and Europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fearing the return of the Taliban, Afghanistan’s last Jew plans move to Israel
> 
> 
> Zebulon Simentov endured Soviet invasion, civil war, Taliban rule and the US takeover, but now he says the dangers are too great and it is time to leave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com



Tell me about your story? How did you leave Pakistan? Come on

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Numerous

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395620123591856128

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Titanium100

Numerous said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395620123591856128



Lmao.. What an imbecile

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Norwegian said:


> You like your Iranian Jews? Most already left for Israel and elsewhere
> View attachment 745992


Most of those who left were for economic reasons. I like the ones that are actually loyal to Iran and refused to leave Iran despite being offered $10 000 per head to immigrate to Israel. There were a lot of Israeli Jews who were living in Iran doing Business and of course spying for Mossad that left as result of the 1979 Revolutions. Those fu^kers can rot in hell and you can keep sucking that Israeli D*ck till the cows come home!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Numerous

Titanium100 said:


> What an imbecile



I went on his page and it's so pro palestine now lol.


----------



## Titanium100

Numerous said:


> I went on his page and it's so pro palestine now lol.



They don't realize don't get in the cross roads of any issues in this region. They are new to the social media and also the entire world politics they are finding out about this for the first time.. Ignorance is bliss sometimes..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395785280834134016

Reactions: Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> Overall Hamas and PIJ fired 4400+ rockets.
> 600+ landed inside Gaza killing and maiming locals.
> 2100 landed in empty fields in Israel.
> 1500 intercepted by Iron Dome.
> 150 hit Israeli cities (mostly bordering Gaza).
> 
> 11 civilians on Israeli side killed (including 2 Arab Israelis and 3 foreign workers).
> 
> Overall they needed more than 400 rockets to kill 1 civilian.


THis post is direct evidence that you probably work for IDF intelligence or unit 8200,because :

1) you are so methodical in your manipulation of hte numbers
2) you cant be sure about these numbers,but yet you propaganda megaphone it on PDF to the naive and uninformed
3) you post these manipulative and false numbers to save Israel's image in the international community
4) if these posts are genuinenly from a regular citizen in his bedroom, then you must have mental problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Norwegian said:


> Hamas achieved nothing. Israel stormed Al Aqsa Mosque today again. Why isn't Hamas shooting rockets now?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395698140158824454


It seems they want to take everything this time around.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395732932141199367








WATCH ‘fire bomb’ go off in NYC as violence erupts between Israel & Palestine supporters after Gaza ceasefire


As the Israeli-Gaza ceasefire came into effect on Wednesday, clashes between Jewish and pro-Palestine demonstrators in New York City refused to die down, and saw firecrackers explode.




www.rt.com

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Bloody Cowards

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Titanium100

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395785280834134016



Americans had to cut their losses short at some point


----------



## Salza

So when will that psychopath Netanyahu is removed as PM and most likely to be taken to jail on corruption charges

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

Salza said:


> So when will that psychopath Netanyahu is removed as PM and most likely to be taken to jail on corruption charges



Some politician still want to jail him but i think his save for now and secured his own safety and prolonged his govt

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Titanium100

@waz 

Can you merge this thread with the locked thread


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Look at this pathetic headline. SMQ is so right about Western media.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

925boy said:


> THis post is direct evidence that you probably work for IDF intelligence or unit 8200,because :
> 
> 1) you are so methodical in your manipulation of hte numbers
> 2) you cant be sure about these numbers,but yet you propaganda megaphone it on PDF to the naive and uninformed
> 3) you post these manipulative and false numbers to save Israel's image in the international community
> 4) if these posts are genuinenly from a regular citizen in his bedroom, then you must have mental problems.


@500 has access to Israeli intelligence.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Norwegian said:


> Most Israeli Jews don't agree with that.
> View attachment 745994



Dude you are giving me an opinion from Jewish people.

I told you the promised Land claim is fake because according jewish Scriptures only when the Messiah comes can they have the promised Land.

We have zionist jews who are atheist claim that Israel is the promised Land. Which is absolute Garbage

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Ahmet Pasha said:


> View attachment 746009
> 
> Look at this pathetic headline. SMQ is so right about Western media.


What's wrong with the headline? There was violent clashes between Hamas supporters and Israeli police at Al Aqsa Mosque today


Yankee-stani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395732932141199367
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH ‘fire bomb’ go off in NYC as violence erupts between Israel & Palestine supporters after Gaza ceasefire
> 
> 
> As the Israeli-Gaza ceasefire came into effect on Wednesday, clashes between Jewish and pro-Palestine demonstrators in New York City refused to die down, and saw firecrackers explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com


What's wrong with these protesters? Why are they protesting at the same place at the same time? This is New York not Gaza


Ahmet Pasha said:


> Bloody Cowards


It's Israeli police not soldier. Idf shoot on sight if threatened.


Salza said:


> So when will that psychopath Netanyahu is removed as PM and most likely to be taken to jail on corruption charges


Not anytime soon. He was to be voted out last week but saved by Hamas as usual. 








Bennett rules out ‘change gov’t’ amid national unrest, renews talks with Likud


Yamina leader tells associates that 'when there is a wave of pogroms by Arabs across the country, and when IDF forces must be involved, this is a reality-changing event'




www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Hamas were threatening Israeli command center guys with targetting their homes on Telegram during the 11 day war.. Seems like they have good intelligence gathering.. Hamas were threatening the guys leading the operation.. Hamas is alot more advanced in the intelligence gathering then I had initially thought

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Titanium100 said:


> Some politician still want to jail him but i think his save for now and secured his own safety and prolonged his govt


Entire opposition wanted him gone. They were about to form anti Netanyahu govt with support of Arab parties. But it was suddenly averted thanks to Hamas, Netanyahus most loyal ally.








Bennett rules out ‘change gov’t’ amid national unrest, renews talks with Likud


Yamina leader tells associates that 'when there is a wave of pogroms by Arabs across the country, and when IDF forces must be involved, this is a reality-changing event'




www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Norwegian said:


> What's wrong with the headline? There was violent clashes between Hamas supporters and Israeli police at Al Aqsa Mosque today
> 
> What's wrong with these protesters? Why are they protesting at the same place at the same time? This is New York not Gaza
> 
> It's Israeli police not soldier. Idf shoot on sight if threatened.
> 
> Not anytime soon. He was to be voted out last week but saved by Hamas as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bennett rules out ‘change gov’t’ amid national unrest, renews talks with Likud
> 
> 
> Yamina leader tells associates that 'when there is a wave of pogroms by Arabs across the country, and when IDF forces must be involved, this is a reality-changing event'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com


The headline makes the Isrealis seem justified and Palestinians equally capable of inciting violence.


----------



## Raja Porus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395790457368629249


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Norwegian said:


> Entire opposition wanted him gone. They were about to form anti Netanyahu govt with support of Arab parties. But it was suddenly averted thanks to Hamas, Netanyahus most loyal ally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bennett rules out ‘change gov’t’ amid national unrest, renews talks with Likud
> 
> 
> Yamina leader tells associates that 'when there is a wave of pogroms by Arabs across the country, and when IDF forces must be involved, this is a reality-changing event'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com



Some say this was staged by Nethanyu and some even say this was staged by Hamas

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Daghalodi said:


> I told you the promised Land claim is fake because according jewish Scriptures only when the Messiah comes can they have the promised Land.


You know more about Jewish scriptures than Jews themselves lol?


Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Hamas were threatening Israeli command center guys with targetting their homes on Telegram during the 11 day war.. Seems like they have good intelligence gathering.. Hamas were threatening the guys leading the operation.. Hamas is alot more advanced in the intelligence gathering then I had initially thought


This looks like a genuine threat 








How does the IDF use cyber defense systems against Hamas threats?


The mission of the IDF's cyber section is, using advanced technological tools, to research and characterize cyber targets posing a threat to the IDF and Israel.




m.jpost.com


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> THis post is direct evidence that you probably work for IDF intelligence or unit 8200,because :
> 
> 1) you are so methodical in your manipulation of hte numbers
> 2) you cant be sure about these numbers,but yet you propaganda megaphone it on PDF to the naive and uninformed
> 3) you post these manipulative and false numbers to save Israel's image in the international community
> 4) if these posts are genuinenly from a regular citizen in his bedroom, then you must have mental problems.


1) I am posting these numbers because people dont understand how Iron Dome works and keep asking silly questions:

"I saw rockets falling in Israel means Iron Dome is fail."
"Only 1500 rockets out of 4400 intercepted then how success rate is 90% "
and so on.

2) Numbers are confirmed by visual evidence and casualties.

Hamas fired hundreds of heavy rockets to dense populate Tel Aviv metro and damage was minimal.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Some say this was staged by Nethanyu and some even say this was staged by Hamas


There is new Palestinian elections soon so Hamas wanted to boost image. Netanyahu was struggling politically at home so both helped each other with the current war. Now Hamas will easily win Palestinian election while Netanyahu will keep sitting as PM. Win win for both. Loss for Palestinians and Israelis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Norwegian said:


> You know more about Jewish scriptures than Jews themselves lol?


That's theology. 

There is no historical evidence that any such kingdom existed. 

This is a political issue not a religious issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

El Sidd said:


> That's theology.
> 
> There is no historical evidence that any such kingdom existed.
> 
> This is a political issue not a religious issue.


No historical evidence?








Rare coin rediscovered during conservation project of Jerusalem museum tower


Tower of David Museum's team begins to treat structural crack in citadel's highest viewpoint; conservationists find rare 'Tyre shekel' thought to be used for Temple upkeep tax




www.timesofisrael.com












Israel Museum obtains world’s ‘first Jewish coin’


American donor gives Jerusalem institution collection of 1,200 silver Persian coins, including 4th century BCE drachm with earliest mention of Judea




www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Salza

This alaqsa attack by Israeli forces earlier today was to make, hamas falling into the trap and make them look bad. Good that hamas didn't fall for it. Next 2-3 days are crucial for this ceasefire. Israel is trying to provoke Palestinian fighter groups. Palestinians should play smart than we can have some peace afleast for some years if Israel gets rid of that psychopath netanyahu

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Norwegian said:


> No historical evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rare coin rediscovered during conservation project of Jerusalem museum tower
> 
> 
> Tower of David Museum's team begins to treat structural crack in citadel's highest viewpoint; conservationists find rare 'Tyre shekel' thought to be used for Temple upkeep tax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel Museum obtains world’s ‘first Jewish coin’
> 
> 
> American donor gives Jerusalem institution collection of 1,200 silver Persian coins, including 4th century BCE drachm with earliest mention of Judea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com



This is worthless.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Respect4Respect01

jbond197 said:


> Well you can't change the reality of today. The Jews who were forced out of their lands in Palestine and later had to suffer in Europe are back to their original homeland. You can not wish them out no matter what. Also if their civilians are being attacked by rockets day in and day out they have all the right to retaliate.
> 
> What Gandhi ji said can not change the realities of today!! People need to accept it and live peacefully.
> Few posters on the thread are extremely funny. People should seriously listen to them the high IQ ones.



its not about reality, its about morality, and Palestinians are not to be blamed for what happened to Jews in Europe (Israeli Zionists can't be called Jews). Secondly, its wrong to twist this into a land dispute because its a human rights issue where children are being butchered. 

Also you have double standards my friend, you are able to see rockets but you don't see a genocide, forceful evictions, apartheid, war crimes, UN resolutions, media bias, and an open air prison. God forbid if someone harms your family then aren't you going to respond or try to defend them?

Rockets are an excuse for this ethnic cleansing so international powers don't interfere and stop the war crimes. One side has one of the best army in the world, weapons, planes, tanks, air defense systems, and controls the borders but the other side is just civilians who are trying to survive and avenge their loved ones. 

Now lets imagine Saudi Arabia occupies India and does exactly what Israel is doing in Palestine, then according to your views i should support them? I should not care about innocent lives and just support a genocide because our ally is involved?

I can say many things about Gandhi G but will refrain and show him respect that you Indians don't give him for supporting the oppressed and standing on the right side of the history.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Norwegian

Salza said:


> This alaqsa attack by Israeli forces earlier today was to make, hamas falling into the trap and make them look bad. Good that hamas didn't fall for it. Next 2-3 days are crucial for this ceasefire. Israel is trying to provoke Palestinian fighter groups. Palestinians should play smart than we can have some peace afleast for some years if Israel gets rid of that psychopath netanyahu


Last week was the last chance to remove Nutunyahoo with the support of Israeli Arab parties. Too bad Hamas foiled the plan.
Before the war:








Islamist Ra’am said ready to give crucial support for a Lapid-Bennett government


Parties in bloc seeking to replace Netanyahu reportedly close in on final deal to form a coalition, with first laws already under discussion, though divisions remain on ministries




www.timesofisrael.com




During the war:








No coalition talks until Jewish-Arab violence abates, says kingmaker Abbas


Ra'am leader urges calm and doesn't rule out joining a Lapid government, but won't pay attention to politics until clashes end




www.timesofisrael.com





Win win for Nutunyahoo and Hamas, best of allies


El Sidd said:


> This is worthless.


3000 year old coins mentioning Judea is worthless? Why?


----------



## Daghalodi

Norwegian said:


> You know more about Jewish scriptures than Jews themselves lol?



Understanding Jewish Scriptures is not rocket Science.

You want me to post jewish scriptures about the promised land?

Dont make a fool out of yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Daghalodi said:


> Understanding Jewish Scriptures is not rocket Science.
> 
> You want me to post jewish scriptures about the promised land?
> 
> Dont make a fool out of yourself.


It's not that simple. Jews spend entire life time study their scriptures. It's not exactly a book. But a huge collection.








Introducing: Talmud in Arabic


Over 90 Jordanian researchers spend six years translating Babylonian Talmud into Arabic; demand across Arab world said to be strong




www.ynetnews.com


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Daghalodi said:


> Understanding Jewish Scriptures is not rocket Science.
> 
> You want me to post jewish scriptures about the promised land?
> 
> Dont make a fool out of yourself.



Kabbalah is proved to be black magic and they have sort of abandoned to live by the 10 commendments

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Kabbalah is proved to be black magic and they have sort of abandoned to live by the 10 commendments


This is Jewish scripture Babylonian Talmud. Good luck reading yet alone understanding it all








Introducing: Talmud in Arabic


Over 90 Jordanian researchers spend six years translating Babylonian Talmud into Arabic; demand across Arab world said to be strong




www.ynetnews.com


----------



## Xerxes22

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> What sanction? Please don't get me started and stop the delulu and trying to throw shade. I will restriant myself this time but don't diminish others work while you don't look at yourself in the mirror don't let me dig some skeletons which I don't want now


Hey falcon knew me better than you which is why he restrained himself best against me than anybody. How about u take a dig at me and see how you get destroyed. Go for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Norwegian said:


> It's not that simple. Jews spend entire life time study their scriptures. It's not exactly a book. But a huge collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing: Talmud in Arabic
> 
> 
> Over 90 Jordanian researchers spend six years translating Babylonian Talmud into Arabic; demand across Arab world said to be strong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ynetnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 746024



So?

Muslims spend their entire life studying their scriptures too.

Whats your point?? Are you saying we cannot study jewish scriptures because jews spend their whole life studying it and only they understand it?

You dont have to be an alien to understand what God says about the promised land in Jewish Scriptures.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Xerxes22 said:


> Hey falcon knew me better than you which is why he restrained himself best against me than anybody. How about u take a dig at me and see how you get destroyed. Go for it.



Are yout effin retarded I meant yo won't gonna like what I had to post but that is for another day... Don't assume your shit smells good tho


----------



## Daghalodi

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Kabbalah is proved to be black magic and they have sort of abandoned to live by the 10 commendments



Kabbalah is not jewish scripture

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Daghalodi said:


> So?
> 
> Muslims spend their entire life studying their scriptures too.
> 
> Whats your point?? Are you saying we cannot study jewish scriptures because jews spend their whole life studying it and only they understand it?
> 
> You dont have to be an alien to understand what God says about the promised land in Jewish Scriptures.


There is a whole stream of Zionists called Religious Zionism. If Judaism forbid Zionism before Messiah, where did they come from?








Religious Zionism - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Daghalodi said:


> Kabbalah is not jewish scripture



Technically it is not part of the Torah but they use it alot and it was written in the 13th century by Jews in Iraq and most of them use the Kabbalah more then their original Torah books. They are into some heavy black magic

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Norwegian said:


> This is Jewish scripture Babylonian Talmud. Good luck reading yet alone understanding it all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing: Talmud in Arabic
> 
> 
> Over 90 Jordanian researchers spend six years translating Babylonian Talmud into Arabic; demand across Arab world said to be strong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ynetnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 746026



If thats the case...than it must be difficult for the jews to understand it too.

Specially Yiddish speaking jews who cant speak Hebrew. 

So how can they claim Israel to be the promised land by God if its so hard to understand Jewish Scriptures

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Kabbalah is proved to be black magic and they have sort of abandoned to live by the 10 commendments


You know nothing about the Kabbalah . Nothing about the 10 sephoroths. Nothing about the 32 paths that interact and connect the 10 sephiroths of reality . Kabbalah is a doctrine o ancient theology , sacred philosophy. Some theorize the name to derive from Qabelah ( which means to count) whilst for Some The name is connected to the purpose or objective of the doctrine namely discovering GOD HIMSELF, hence the name Kab- Allah ... surprised are u ? There's a lot u don't know ... Kabbalah is ancient sacred doctrine of wisdom that prophets expertises in... but that knowledge was hijacked by the pagans and is being used since by them to manipulate and control humanity.

The knowledge isn't bad ....it's sacred and meant to lead ppl to enlightenment but it's being applied to do the opposite.... Kabbalah isn't magic ... but kabbalistic knowledge can be used for anything and everything... like mathematics can Be used to make lives better or to make nuclear bombs. Get enlightened before talking like ur enlightened.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Hamas were threatening Israeli command center guys with targetting their homes on Telegram during the 11 day war.. Seems like they have good intelligence gathering.. Hamas were threatening the guys leading the operation.. Hamas is alot more advanced in the intelligence gathering then I had initially thought



Hamas is no joke...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Daghalodi said:


> If thats the case...than it must be difficult for the jews to understand it too.
> 
> Specially Yiddish speaking jews who cant speak Hebrew.
> 
> So how can they claim Israel to be the promised land by God if its so hard to understand Jewish Scriptures


Most Israeli Jews are not very religious. But those that are extremely religious. They spend their entire lives studying Jewish scriptures


----------



## Daghalodi

Norwegian said:


> There is a whole stream of Zionists called Religious Zionism. It Judaism forbid Zionism before Messiah, where did they come from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religious Zionism - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org



Zionism has nothing to do with Judaism.

Yisralites are a race from the 12 tribes.

Most of the jews in Israel are ashkenazi jews who are converts from khazars.

Many of them are atheist who call themselves zionist jew.

An atheist claims Israel is the promised Land, does not believe in God, does not understand hebrew, does not even look Middle Eastern.


Norwegian said:


> Most Israeli Jews are not very religious. But those that are extremely religious. They spend their entire lives studying Jewish scriptures
> View attachment 746037



Than post what these extremely religious jews say about Isreal being the Promised Land from Jewish Scriptures

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Are yout effin retarded I meant yo won't gonna like what I had to post but that is for another day... Don't assume your shit smells good tho


MY shit smells just fine. After all , I'm not the one who has to look at king abdullah's Sacred holy face everytime I log into PDF


----------



## Norwegian

Daghalodi said:


> Zionism has nothing to do with Judaism.
> 
> Yisralites are a race from the 12 tribes.
> 
> Most of the jews in Israel are ashkenazi jews who are converts from khazars.
> 
> Many of them are atheist who call themselves zionist jew.
> 
> An atheist claims Israel is the promised Land, does not believe in God, does not understand hebrew, does not even look Middle Eastern.


You know nothing about Israeli society


----------



## Daghalodi

Norwegian said:


> Most Israeli Jews are not very religious. But those that are extremely religious. They spend their entire lives studying Jewish scriptures
> View attachment 746037



81% are zionist atheist who claim to be jewish.


Norwegian said:


> You know nothing about Israeli society
> View attachment 746038
> View attachment 746039



You Know Nothing about Jewish Scripture either.

I keep asking about Jewish Scriptures speaking about Isreal being the Promised Land, yet you keep posting Israeli Demographics.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Daghalodi said:


> Than post what these extremely religious jews say about Isreal being the Promised Land from Jewish Scriptures


Is Pakistan based on Quran? Likewise Israel is not based on Torah. There are many interpretations even among Jews about the nature of Israel.




__





Jewish and democratic state - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org






Daghalodi said:


> 81% are zionist atheist who claim to be jewish.


These are not atheists. Secular Jews (Hiloni) are least observant. It doesn't mean they are atheists 








Hiloni - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Daghalodi said:


> 81% are zionist atheist who claim to be jewish.
> 
> 
> You Know Nothing about Jewish Scripture either.
> 
> I keep asking about Jewish Scriptures speaking about Isreal being the Promised Land, yet you keep posting Israeli Demographics.





Norwegian said:


> Is Pakistan based on Quran? Likewise Israel is not based on Torah. There are many interpretations even among Jews about the nature of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish and democratic state - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org



Does Pakistan claim it is God Given Land??

Israeli Atheist Zionist claim Israel is the Promised Land from God.

All I ask is post what your religious Jews who understand jewish scriptures say about Isreal being the Promised Land.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Xerxes22 said:


> You know nothing about the Kabbalah . Nothing about the 10 sephoroths. Nothing about the 32 paths that interact and connect the 10 sephiroths of reality . Kabbalah is a doctrine o ancient theology , sacred philosophy. Some theorize the name to derive from Qabelah ( which means to count) whilst for Some The name is connected to the purpose or objective of the doctrine namely discovering GOD HIMSELF, hence the name Kab- Allah ... surprised are u ? There's a lot u don't know ... Kabbalah is ancient sacred doctrine of wisdom that prophets expertises in... but that knowledge was hijacked by the pagans and is being used since by them to manipulate and control humanity.
> 
> The knowledge isn't bad ....it's sacred and meant to lead ppl to enlightenment but it's being applied to do the opposite.... Kabbalah isn't magic ... but kabbalistic knowledge can be used for anything and everything... like mathematics can Be used to make lives better or to make nuclear bombs. Get enlightened before talking like ur enlightened.



Say what? You need to learn more kid.. They hide it under Jewish Mysticism but hell no.. It is flat out Black magic













Xerxes22 said:


> MY shit smells just fine.



Atleast I am not the one fisting my lonely bengali ugly azz with that Iranian hand on your AV


----------



## Daghalodi

Norwegian said:


> Is Pakistan based on Quran? Likewise Israel is not based on Torah. There are many interpretations even among Jews about the nature of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish and democratic state - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are not atheists. Secular Jews (Hiloni) are least observant. It doesn't mean they are atheists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiloni - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org



How do you know they are not atheist?





__





Jewish atheism - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Daghalodi said:


> Does Pakistan claim it is God Given Land??
> 
> Israeli Atheist Zionist claim Israel is the Promised Land from God.
> 
> All I ask is post what your religious Jews who understand jewish scriptures say about Isreal being the Promised Land.


Here you can read all about the Jewish passages on the promised Land. Promised Land is Eretz Israel.








Promised Land - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Daghalodi

Norwegian said:


> These are not atheists. Secular Jews (Hiloni) are least observant. It doesn't mean they are atheists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiloni - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org



Are you claiming only Secular jews exist in Israel and all Israelis believe in the Jewish God??

Than you know Nothing about Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395624485424799744

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Norwegian said:


> Here you can read all about the Jewish passages on the promised Land. Promised Land is Eretz Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Promised Land - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org



Post scriptures from Learned Jews who are extremely Religious as you claim..

Didnt you claim its very difficult to Understand the Talmud ( which is not jewish scripture at all) and only the jews understand and not us.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

LimaCharlie said:


> How can you post videos here? I have a video of IDF "soldiers" abandoning the battlefield when confronted with lightly armed palestinains



I would create a profile in Twitter that is separate from your main one. I would upload the video there and then reference it here. That is the quickest way.


----------



## Norwegian

Daghalodi said:


> How do you know they are not atheist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish atheism - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org


Because Hiloni are not all atheists. These are just the least observant. Like if you as Muslim don't pray at all, you don't become an atheist as long you still believe in Allah.

















Hiloni - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Real recognize real.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Xerxes22

Norwegian said:


> Is Pakistan based on Quran? Likewise Israel is not based on Torah. There are many interpretations even among Jews about the nature of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish and democratic state - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are not atheists. Secular Jews (Hiloni) are least observant. It doesn't mean they are atheists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiloni - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org





Norwegian said:


> Is Pakistan based on Quran? Likewise Israel is not based on Torah. There are many interpretations even among Jews about the nature of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish and democratic state - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are not atheists. Secular Jews (Hiloni) are least observant. It doesn't mean they are atheists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiloni - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org


Tell


Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Say what? You need to learn more kid.. They hide it under Jewish Mysticism but hell no.. It is flat out Black magic


hey you ignorant idiot, don't call me a kid again. How many kabbalistic books have you studied? I am a student of Kabbalah, I had meditated and studied Kabbalah intensively for the last 9 years. You send sum stupid YouTube video and teach me Kabbalah ? I am an expert on the doctrine itself . It's a misperceptions because most people are jerk offs like you who wud assume anything. They like to come to conclusions to things in 5 minutes because then don't have the capacity or the will power to find the truth of a matter in 5 years .

Did u know who were the ones who were the ones that preserved the doctrine and kabbalistic teachings the most and expanded it ? Two men more than anyone , Prophet Dawud and Prophet Solomon. Kabbalah is the source of their knowledge. It was their school of thought. DO u understand? Abraham the prophet in his travels revealed a tiny part to the people living around Egypt and the Egyptians civilisation centered around that knowledge.

It's a doctrine of sacred philosophical thought which I have studied and mastered thru lessons and studies that took as much as 14 hrs of my day for 4 intensive years but I have studied and learned Kabbalah for more than 9 years now. So stop sending me YouTube videos about Kabbalah. Keep ur stupidity to urself king abdullah

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Norwegian said:


> Because Hiloni are not all atheists. These are just the least observant. Like if you as Muslim don't pray at all, you don't become an atheist as long you still believe in Allah.
> View attachment 746043
> 
> View attachment 746042



Dude First of all Stop Copy / Pasting wikipedia.

I know you posted the link many times about Secular Jews just to support your claim that there are no Atheist Jews in Israel.

Feast your eyes on this.


*Jewish atheism* refers to the atheism of people who are ethnically and (at least to some extent) culturally Jewish. Because Jewish identity is ethnoreligious (i.e., it encompasses ethnic as well as religious components), the term "Jewish atheism" does not inherently entail a contradiction.

Based on Jewish law's emphasis on matrilineal descent, even religiously conservative Orthodox Jewish authorities would accept an atheist born to a Jewish mother as fully Jewish.[1]






__





Jewish atheism - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Daghalodi said:


> Are you claiming only Secular jews exist in Israel and all Israelis believe in the Jewish God??
> 
> Than you know Nothing about Israel.


All kinds of Jews live in Israel from totally non observant to ultra orthodox


----------



## luckystrike

Titanium100 said:


> They can never acheive that militarily it is outside of the realm of possibilities. Even if they bring in the whole world behind them it would only turn into a meatgrinder where success is not even guaraanted on their end



Many say that the Israelis have been digging under the Mosque to undermine its foundations

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Salza

Actually promised land was coined by Prophet Moses PBUH during exodus from Egypt and the land was Cannan with Jerusalem as their captical city during that time. Prophecy was indeed completely fulfilled when prophet David PBUH became their king. Later they built their temple during the time of Prophet and King Solomon PBUH. What ever happened after that..... Has noting to do with promised land which Jewish still argue for that... Promised Land prophecy was already fulfilled with the construction of the first temple under Jewish King Solomon at heart of so called promised land Jerusalem.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Xerxes22 said:


> It's a doctrine of sacred philosophical thought which I have studied and mastered thru lessons and studies that took as much as 14 hrs of my day for 4 intensive years but I have studied and learned Kabbalah for more than 9 years now. So stop sending me YouTube videos about Kabbalah. Keep ur stupidity to urself king abdullah


Totally agree. So many ignorant people here


----------



## Daghalodi

Norwegian said:


> All kinds of Jews live in Israel from totally non observant to ultra orthodox
> View attachment 746048



Okay you keep posting the same graph again and again for God knows why?

Just post the Jewish Scriptures claiming Israel is the Promised Land for Jews.

Since according to you we cannot understand jewish scriptures only these atheist jews can.

So go on post them for us to understand.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

luckystrike said:


> I watched some of the videos more than 10 years ago. From what I remember, according to Jewish belief, they need to destroy Al-Aqsa and build their third temple for the arrival of their Messiah/Dajjal



It is the Freemasons who want to destroy the Al-Aqsa mosque and replace it with what they call "Solomon Temple". They're waiting for a figure they call "The Redeemer". These people are very much in control in the Western world, in addition to many Muslim countries. You would identify them by seeing the obelisk in the capital of many countries. In the West, their temples are all over the place.

N.B.: Every Israeli PM has been a Freemason.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Daghalodi said:


> Dude First of all Stop Copy / Pasting wikipedia.
> 
> I know you posted the link many times about Secular Jews just to support your claim that there are no Atheist Jews in Israel.
> 
> Feast your eyes on this.
> 
> 
> *Jewish atheism* refers to the atheism of people who are ethnically and (at least to some extent) culturally Jewish. Because Jewish identity is ethnoreligious (i.e., it encompasses ethnic as well as religious components), the term "Jewish atheism" does not inherently entail a contradiction.
> 
> Based on Jewish law's emphasis on matrilineal descent, even religiously conservative Orthodox Jewish authorities would accept an atheist born to a Jewish mother as fully Jewish.[1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish atheism - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org


News flash. Most atheist Jews live in US not in Israel. Majority of Israeli Jews are non observant to less observant but they are not atheists








__





Irreligion in Israel - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





So yeah Israel is not exactly an atheist society like Norway.


----------



## Xerxes22

Xerxes22 said:


> Tell
> 
> hey you ignorant idiot, don't call me a kid again. How many kabbalistic books have you studied? I am a student of Kabbalah, I had meditated and studied Kabbalah intensively for the last 9 years. You send sum stupid YouTube video and teach me Kabbalah ? I am an expert on the doctrine itself . It's a misperceptions because most people are jerk offs like you who wud assume anything. They like to come to conclusions to things in 5 minutes because then don't have the capacity or the will power to find the truth of a matter in 5 years .
> 
> Did u know who were the ones who were the ones that preserved the doctrine and kabbalistic teachings the most and expanded it ? Two men more than anyone , Prophet Dawud and Prophet Solomon. Kabbalah is the source of their knowledge. It was their school of thought. DO u understand? Abraham the prophet in his travels revealed a tiny part to the people living around Egypt and the Egyptians civilisation centered around that knowledge.
> 
> It's a doctrine of sacred philosophical thought which I have studied and mastered thru lessons and studies that took as much as 14 hrs of my day for 4 intensive years but I have studied and learned Kabbalah for more than 9 years now. So stop sending me YouTube videos about Kabbalah. Keep ur stupidity to urself king abdullah





Norwegian said:


> Totally agree. So many ignorant people here


Hey you shut up please. I'll start off on you Israeli leeches soon. Just give me a minute

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Salza said:


> Actually promised land was coined by Prophet Moses PBUH during exodus from Egypt and the land was Cannan with Jerusalem as their captical city during that time. Prophecy was indeed completely fulfilled when prophet David PBUH became their king. Later they built their temple during the time of Prophet and King Solomon PBUH. What ever happened after that..... Has noting to do with promised land which Jewish still argue for that... Promised Land prophecy was already fulfilled with the construction of the first temple under Jewish King Solomon at heart of so called promised land Jerusalem.



The verse that speaks about the Promised Messiah that Jews are waiting for.









Deuteronomy 18:18 ESV - I will raise up for… | Biblia


I will raise up for them a prophet like you from among their brothers. And I will put my words in his mouth, and he shall speak to them all...




biblia.com

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> It is the Freemasonries who want to destroy the Al-Aqsa mosque and replace it with what they call "Solomon Temple". They're waiting for a figure they call "The Redeemer". These people are very much in control in the Western world, in addition to many Muslim countries. You would identify them by seeing the obelisk in the capital of many countries. In the West, their temples are all over the place.
> 
> N.B.: Every Israeli PM has been a Freemason.


Exactly and they are using kabbalistic knowledge to manipulate human minds and rule over society.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Salza

Lastly the prophecy by Moses never meant that Cannan will belong to jews for ever. They got it than lost it thru Romans and finally they got it back in 20th century but you never knew about future.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Salza said:


> Actually promised land was coined by Prophet Moses PBUH during exodus from Egypt and the land was Cannan with Jerusalem as their captical city during that time. Prophecy was indeed completely fulfilled when prophet David PBUH became their king. Later they built their temple during the time of Prophet and King Solomon PBUH. What ever happened after that..... Has noting to do with promised land which Jewish still argue for that... Promised Land prophecy was already fulfilled with the construction of the first temple under Jewish King Solomon at heart of so called promised land Jerusalem.


What are you going to do about Jewish prophets and their prophecies about Third Temple to bring about messianic age?




__





Third Temple - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Daghalodi

Norwegian said:


> News flash. Most atheist Jews live in US not in Israel. Majority of Israeli Jews are non observant to less observant but they are not atheists
> View attachment 746050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irreligion in Israel - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah Israel is not exactly an atheist society like Norway.



Any atheist who has a jewish mother is considered Fully Jewish.

Can you NOT read english or are you having a hard time understanding Jewish Atheism??

Based on Jewish law's emphasis on matrilineal descent, even religiously conservative Orthodox Jewish authorities would accept an atheist born to a Jewish mother as fully Jewish.[1]





__





Jewish atheism - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





80% of Israel Population have dual Nationality. Your claim that Atheist Jews live in the US and not Isreal is nothing but a lie.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Daghalodi said:


> Okay you keep posting the same graph again and again for God knows why?
> 
> Just post the Jewish Scriptures claiming Israel is the Promised Land for Jews.
> 
> Since according to you we cannot understand jewish scriptures only these atheist jews can.
> 
> So go on post them for us to understand.


Here are some references 












Promised Land - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Salza

Daghalodi said:


> The verse that speaks about the Promised Messiah that Jews are waiting for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deuteronomy 18:18 ESV - I will raise up for… | Biblia
> 
> 
> I will raise up for them a prophet like you from among their brothers. And I will put my words in his mouth, and he shall speak to them all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biblia.com


Clearly taking about prophet Isa pbuh. He was from them and was given book by the God. They don't believe in it is different story.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Norwegian said:


> What are you going to do about Jewish prophets and their prophecies about Third Temple to bring about messianic age?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Temple - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org



The Messianic age or the age of Dajjal like we muslims call it ot the age of anti christ like the christians call it will definately happen.

We also believe Dajjal will unite all jews under one banner and Imam Mahdi will fight him until Jesus returns to kill the False Messiah of Jews.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Daghalodi said:


> 80% of Israel Population have dual Nationality.


Fake news


----------



## Xerxes22

Norwegian said:


> What are you going to do about Jewish prophets and their prophecies about Third Temple to bring about messianic age?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Temple - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org


Tell me something do u really believe that the phoney European Jews (who are converts) are Hebrew Israelites. Do you know that most of them are non Hebrew by blood and therefore are not Israelites ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## luckystrike

Norwegian said:


> View attachment 745990
> 
> @500


This is the most stupid thing I have read. Israelis have occupied Palestinian land, of course there will be a large number of Palestinians there. Palestinians were already there when the Israeli settlers came from all over the world, but mainly from Europe, and now they outnumber the Palestinians. What are you trying to say? Did you even think before posting this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Norwegian said:


> Here are some references
> View attachment 746056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Promised Land - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org



Hahahaha..what are you Born Stupid or have you done a course on Stupidity??? 


Salza said:


> Clearly taking about prophet Isa pbuh. He was from them and was given book by the God. They don't believe in it is different story.



Some scholars say the promised messiah from Duet 18:18 is Mohammad (pbuh)

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Salza

Norwegian said:


> What are you going to do about Jewish prophets and their prophecies about Third Temple to bring about messianic age?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third Temple - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org


 
None of their prophet talked about nay third temple. This is something which they added themselves.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Xerxes22 said:


> Tell me something do u really believe that the phoney European Jews (who are converts) are Hebrew Israelites. Do you know that most of them are non Hebrew by blood and therefore are not Israelites ?


That's why they call themselves Israelis and not Israelites


luckystrike said:


> This is the most stupid thing I have read. Israelis have occupied Palestinian land, of course there will be a large number of Palestinians there. Palestinians were already there when the Israeli settlers came from all over the world, but mainly from Europe, and now they outnumber the Palestinians. What are you trying to say? Did you even think before posting this?


Actually Arabs were in majority until being kicked out during the war








1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org






Daghalodi said:


> Hahahaha..what are you Born Stupid or have you done a course on Stupidity???


You got the references from Jewish Bible as per demand

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Norwegian said:


> Fake news



Feast your eyes on Fake News









The million missing Israelis


Over more than six decades of statehood, successive Israeli governments have repeatedly stressed the centrality of Jewish immigration and the Law of Return of all…




foreignpolicy.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Daghalodi said:


> Hahahaha..what are you Born Stupid or have you done a course on Stupidity???
> 
> 
> Some scholars say the promised messiah from Duet 18:18 is Mohammad (pbuh)


No mention of Muhammad in any Jewish scriptures


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Norwegian said:


> Totally agree. So many ignorant people here



To my understanding, Kabbalah was developed after the Crusaders invaded the Holy Land and ransacked it during the Middle Ages. Once Salahudiin Al-Ayubi (May Allah (swt) be pleased with him) liberated it, the defeated crusaders took it back to Europe, and this is how it became wide-spread.

Kabbalah has been documented to have its roots in Jewish mysticism. To Muslims, it was reported to have been introduced by Abdulqadir Jeylani (or Gilani), who was reported to have been a Jewish Rabbi who was later on reported to have "converted" to Islam. The Muslims who practice it today are all Sufis.

The mainstream Sunni Islam's 4 school of thought - Hanafi, Maliki, Hanafi, and Hanbali - all outlawed it. So to us as Sunnis, it is an innovation that was introduced by former Jewish Sufis that has no place in Islam.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Is ceasefire broken? Any update on that...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Salza said:


> None of their prophet talked about nay third temple. This is something which they added themselves.


There are many prophecies about the third temple. Read it here 








End-Time Prophecy: Why is the Third Temple so Important? | Messianic Bible


The Hebrew prophets all proclaimed that in the last days the exiles of Israel would return to the Promised Land and the Temple would be rebuilt--but for whom?




free.messianicbible.com


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Xerxes22 said:


> Tell
> 
> hey you ignorant idiot, don't call me a kid again. How many kabbalistic books have you studied? I am a student of Kabbalah, I had meditated and studied Kabbalah intensively for the last 9 years. You send sum stupid YouTube video and teach me Kabbalah ? I am an expert on the doctrine itself . It's a misperceptions because most people are jerk offs like you who wud assume anything. They like to come to conclusions to things in 5 minutes because then don't have the capacity or the will power to find the truth of a matter in 5 years .
> 
> Did u know who were the ones who were the ones that preserved the doctrine and kabbalistic teachings the most and expanded it ? Two men more than anyone , Prophet Dawud and Prophet Solomon. Kabbalah is the source of their knowledge. It was their school of thought. DO u understand? Abraham the prophet in his travels revealed a tiny part to the people living around Egypt and the Egyptians civilisation centered around that knowledge.
> 
> It's a doctrine of sacred philosophical thought which I have studied and mastered thru lessons and studies that took as much as 14 hrs of my day for 4 intensive years but I have studied and learned Kabbalah for more than 9 years now. So stop sending me YouTube videos about Kabbalah. Keep ur stupidity to urself king abdullah



Ignorance is bliss but if you add that with some stupidity it explods.. Even attributing this to Dawud or Solomon no way? The books they attribute to solomon that they say can control everything in world they are looking for it under temple mount.. Since the 1990s but this one is different.. It is from 12th-13th century.

It is blatant black magic and there are even rituals involved and connecting with jinns on higher level.. If you study this shit then you must be into magic and mysticism and your white washing it here

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Salza

Daghalodi said:


> Some scholars say the promised messiah from Duet 18:18 is Mohammad (pbuh


May Be... but prophet Muhammed PBUH was an Arab and wasn't Jewish either. Some clear points to ponder. Prophet jesus fits the match best.

All their scriptures are limited to promised land, jewish race, their kingdom etc where as our Prophet Muhammad Pbuh is always considered as the prophet of entire mankind not limited to any particular race. Here is the difference why our Prophet Muhammad Pbuh is greatest among all.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Daghalodi said:


> Feast your eyes on Fake News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The million missing Israelis
> 
> 
> Over more than six decades of statehood, successive Israeli governments have repeatedly stressed the centrality of Jewish immigration and the Law of Return of all…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foreignpolicy.com


80 percent of Israelis are Jewish. Majority of them are born in Israel. How can they all have double nationalities? 
















Sabra (person) - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Daghalodi

Norwegian said:


> You got the references from Jewish Bible as per demand



First of all you are quoting OT not jewish Bible.

Second if thats your understanding of jewish scriptures about the promised land than you are a low level troll who is posting absolute BS.

Im surprised you claimed we cant understand jewish scriptures and than go on to post jewish Talmud.

Read what a Talmud is before posting nonsense.

what you posted from wikipedia is the promise land to Moses after pharoah. Thats why I said...are you born stupid?

its clear you know Nothing about Israeli Atheist Jews or Jewish scriptures.

man what a waste of time

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> To my understanding, Kabbalah was developed after the Crusaders invaded the Holy Land and ransacked it during the Middle Ages. Once Salahudiin Al-Ayubi (May Allah (swt) be pleased with him) liberate it, the defeated crusaders took it back to Europe, and this is how it became wide-spread.
> 
> Kabbalah has been documented to have its roots in Jewish mysticism. To Muslims, it was reported to have been introduced by Abdulqadir Jeylali (or Gilani), who reported to be a Jewish Rabbi that later on converted to Islam. The Muslims who practice it today are all Sufis.
> 
> The mainstream Sunni Islam's 4 school of thought - Hanafi, Maliki, Hanafi, and Hanbali - all outlawed it. So to us as Sunnis, it is an innovation that was introduced by former Jewish Sufis that have no place in Islam.


That is correct ❤️

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Norwegian said:


> There are many prophecies about the third temple. Read it here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End-Time Prophecy: Why is the Third Temple so Important? | Messianic Bible
> 
> 
> The Hebrew prophets all proclaimed that in the last days the exiles of Israel would return to the Promised Land and the Temple would be rebuilt--but for whom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> free.messianicbible.com


Not a credible info... just hypothesis....

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Salza said:


> May Be... but prophet Muhammed PBUH was an Arab and wasn't Jewish either. Some clear points to ponder. Prophet jesus fits the match best.
> 
> All their scriptures are limited to promised land, jewish race, their kingdom etc where as our Prophet Muhammad Pbuh is always considered as the prophet of entire mankind not limited to any particular race. Here is the difference why our Prophet Muhammad Pbuh is greatest among all.


Exactly. Prophet Muhammad is not a Jewish prophet. That's why Arab Jews rejected him.


----------



## Xerxes22

Norwegian said:


> That's why they call themselves Israelis and not Israelites
> 
> Actually Arabs were in majority until being kicked out during the war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org


what a dumb response that was? So are u trolling urself now ? Israelis are supposed to be israelites u clown. They are the same thing. But these morons settling in palestine , have no blood connections to the ancient Israelite and hence are not Truly Israelis.

80% jews by very zion leaning estimation are Ashkenazis, where a study done in 1930s had Them as 92% of the total jewish population. These morons form the backbone of what we call today as ISRAELIS. These Ahkenazis are basically those people who do not historically belong to any of the 12 tribes but rather they are people who converted to Judaism

And you may know this since u urself are a jewish scumbag that to be A real Israeli, you must not only follow the Religion of ancient israel but also have the blood of the real Ancient israelite who were hebrews. So all those fake *** pretenders we have in Palestine now are all FAKE ISRAELIS who are not REALLY THAT CHOSEN. hahahahahahahaha. You are one of them too. You are a fake Israeli. A convert may call themself a jew but can never call themselves Israelis nor be seen as an israeli in God's eyes. Do u get it moron? you and those leeches in PAlestine have no right or connection to the holy land and the tribe of moses. Since 80% of u are fake A S S.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Norwegian

Daghalodi said:


> what you posted from wikipedia is the promise land to Moses after pharoah.


Didn't you read about promise to Abraham first? He came long before Moses 













Promised Land - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Daghalodi

Xerxes22 said:


> what a dumb response that was? So are u trolling urself now ? Israelis are supposed to be israelites u clown. They are the same thing. But these morons settling in palestine are have blood connections to the ancient Israelite and hence are not Truly Israelis.
> 
> 80% jews by very zion leaning estimation are Ashkenazis, where a study done in 1930s had Them as 92% of the total jewish population. These morons form the backbone of what we call today as ISRAELIS. These Ahkenazis are basically those people who do not historically belong to any of the 12 tribes but rather they are people who converted to Judaism
> 
> And you may know this since u urself are a jewish scumbag that to be A real Israeli, you must not only follow the Religion of ancient israel but also have the blood of the real Ancient israelite who were hebrews. So all those fake *** pretenders we have in Palestine now are all FAKE ISRAELIS who are not REALLY THAT CHOSEN. hahahahahahahaha. You are one of them too. You are a fake Israeli. A convert may call themself a jew but can never call themselves Israelis nor be seen as an israeli in God's eyes. Do u get it moron? you and those leeches in PAlestine have no right or connection to the holy land and the tribe of moses. Since 80% of u are fake A S S.



Dont waste your time with him.
He is a wikipedia copy paste troll.

He knows nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

Ins


Norwegian said:


> That's why they call themselves Israelis and not Israelites
> 
> Actually Arabs were in majority until being kicked out during the war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1948 Palestinian exodus - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the references from Jewish Bible as per demand


instead of using the like button like the JEWISH CONVERT that u are, why dont u come and debate me. FOOL

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Xerxes22 said:


> Israelis are supposed to be israelites u clown.


Nope. As long they have Jewish faith they can settle in promised land Eretz Israel.








Aliyah - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Daghalodi

Norwegian said:


> Didn't you read about promise to Abraham first? He came long before Moses
> View attachment 746078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Promised Land - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org



Yes you are right.

My bad. I didnt know who im talking to.

You just enlightened me with posting Old Testament as Jewish Scripture about Israel being the promise land.

I give up.

Peace out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## scimitar19

Norwegian said:


> You like your Iranian Jews? Most already left for Israel and elsewhere
> View attachment 745992


By his logic all the above countries had almost 100% jewish population and someone eradicated them and bringing their number to 0. Welp you have 1,9 M Palestinians still to kill... the question arrises can you do it better than all other countries that have done it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

Norwegian said:


> Didn't you read about promise to Abraham first? He came long before Moses
> View attachment 746078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Promised Land - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org


Some one tell this moron that 80% of Jews globally are ashkenazi jews who have no blood connection to Israel. These are JEWISH CONVERTS who ethnically originate from Europe. SO HOW CAN THEY HAVE ANY CLAIM ABOUT THE HOLY LAND. THEY THEMSELVES ARE NOT ETHINCALLY CONNECTED IN ANY WAY TO THE ANCIENT INHABITANTS OPF THE HOLY LAND. MORON

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## LimaCharlie

There you have it ladies and gentlemen, i got an actual israeli to react to the bullcr** the indians came up with

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Daghalodi said:


> Old Testament as Jewish Scripture


Old Testament is based on Hebrew Bible that is Jewish scripture. 












Old Testament - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org






scimitar19 said:


> By his logic all the above countries had almost 100% jewish population and someone eradicated them and bringing their number to 0. Welp you have 1,9 M Palestinians still to kill... the question arrises can you do it better than all other countries that have done it?


These 2 million Palestinians are Israeli Arab citizens of Israel. How can Israel kill its own citizens?








Arab citizens of Israel - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Xerxes22 said:


> Some one tell this moron that 80% of Jews globally are ashkenazi jews who have no blood connection to Israel. These are JEWISH CONVERTS who ethnically originate from Europe. SO HOW CAN THEY HAVE ANY CLAIM ABOUT THE HOLY LAND. THEY THEMSELVES ARE NOT ETHINCALLY CONNECTED IN ANY WAY TO THE ANCIENT INHABITANTS OPF THE HOLY LAND. MORON



I tried doing that.

He told me I dont know Jewish Scriptures.

Than post about Jews studying Jewish Talmud as Jewish Scriptures.

This Fool doesnt know Talmud says a converted Jew is not a jew but a gentile.

Silly Troll thinks Ashkenazi jews are studying Talmud when in reality they hate it.


Norwegian said:


> Old Testament is based on Hebrew Bible that is Jewish scripture.
> View attachment 746081
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Testament - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org



Hahahaha sure sure. Just like Talmud is a jewish Scripture and Religious Jews are learning it their whole life

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Xerxes22 said:


> SO HOW CAN THEY HAVE ANY CLAIM ABOUT THE HOLY LAND


Through their common religion Judaism. If Mecca was occupied (hypothetically speaking) by followers of other religion, wouldn't Muslims have any claim on their holy religious city?








__





L'Shana Haba'ah - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

Norwegian said:


> Nope. As long they have Jewish faith they can settle in promised land Eretz Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aliyah - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org


You dumbass moron. You are clueless baboon. Answer me this one question? Are u gunna be THE CHOSEN PEOPLE without the blood of those who were CHOSEN by god to Live in ISREAL in the first place. Those who fled Egypt and settled in Cannaan. They became Known as the Israelites the chosen ppl of God. But the morons posing as ISRAELITES today are KHAZAR JEWS WITH NO CONNECTION TO HEBREW ISRAEL. THEY ARE NOT THE DESCENDENTS OF THE ISRAELI TRIBES. THEY JUST ACCEPTED JUDAISM BUT THEY DONT HAVE ISRAELI BLOOD. 

93% OF GLOBAL JEWS ARE THESE KHAZARI ASHKENAZI PRETENDERS WHO CLAIM THE LAND IS THEIRS. BUT THE LAND ISNT THEIR SINCE THESE MORONS ORIGINATE FROM THE KINGDOM OF KHAZARIA NOT ISRAEL. SO THEY ARE NOT EVEN ISRAELI. HEY MORON, DO YOU KNOW TO BE EVEN A JEW UR MOMMA HAS TO BE JEWISH? YALL ARE FAKES. YOUR PAKISTANI *** MAYBE JEWISH BUT YOU ARE NOT AN ISRAELITE. YOU ARE NOT CHOSEN. YOU ARE JUST A MORONIC PARASITE THAT GOD DOESNT CARE ABOUT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Norwegian said:


> 3000 year old coins mentioning Judea is worthless? Why?


In what capacity does it mentions Judea?

3000 years is a droplet of human existence on planet earth. 

You cannot occupy land based on few coins and an elaborate hoax.

By the same logic, any Egyptian can claim their slaves back to rebuild the pyramids. 

What you are describing is a land thieving cult not academic history into politics nor religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Daghalodi said:


> This Fool doesnt know Talmud says a converted Jew is not a jew but a gentile.


A converted Jew can make immigration to Israel like other Jews. Gentiles can't.








From Conversion to Aliyah, Being Part of the Jewish People


I felt that conversion was meant to be. It motivated me... I was determined to be a part of Am Yisrael (the Jewish people).




jewishjournal.com


----------



## Xerxes22

Norwegian said:


> Through their common religion Judaism. If Mecca was occupied (hypothetically speaking) by followers of other religion, wouldn't Muslims have any claim on their holy religious city?
> View attachment 746082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'Shana Haba'ah - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org


HEY MORON YOU HAVE TO BE A PERSON OR A LINEAGE BELONGING FROM THE HOLY LAND, TO EVEN BE IN EXILE IN THE FIRST PLACE.

YOU GUYS ARE NOT EVEN IN EXILE SINCE ASHKENAZIS ARE OVER 80% OF JEWS WORLDWIDE , AND THEY ORIGINATE FROM KHAZARIA. SO U MORONS NEVER BELONGED TO ISRAEL TO BE ABLE TO BE IN ANY EXILE AT ALL.
e


Daghalodi said:


> I tried doing that.
> 
> He told me I dont know Jewish Scriptures.
> 
> Than post about Jews studying Jewish Talmud as Jewish Scriptures.
> 
> This Fool doesnt know Talmud says a converted Jew is not a jew but a gentile.
> 
> Silly Troll thinks Ashkenazi jews are studying Talmud when in reality they hate it.
> 
> 
> Hahahaha sure sure. Just like Talmud is a jewish Scripture and Religious Jews are learning it their whole life


EXACTLY BRO , YOU HIT THE POINT. THESE ARE NOT CHOSEN PEOPLE. THEY ARE FRAUDS. 93% OF JEWS ARE CONVERTS AND NOT REAL ISRAELIS, THEY DONT HAVE THEIR BLOOD. THESE ARE FRAUDS. HIT THESE FAKE CONVERTED JEW HARD. MAKE HIM MAD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

El Sidd said:


> In what capacity does it mentions Judea?
> 
> 3000 years is a droplet of human existence on planet earth.
> 
> You cannot occupy land based on few coins and an elaborate hoax.
> 
> By the same logic, any Egyptian can claim their slaves back to rebuild the pyramids.
> 
> What you are describing is a land thieving cult not academic history into politics nor religion.



You can dispute Jewish claims but Israel is already 70 year plus reality on the ground. You can do nothing about it.


----------



## Xerxes22

Norwegian said:


> Through their common religion Judaism. If Mecca was occupied (hypothetically speaking) by followers of other religion, wouldn't Muslims have any claim on their holy religious city?
> View attachment 746082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'Shana Haba'ah - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org


HEY MORON, ISLAM ISNT EVER A LOCAL RELIGION LIKE YOURS. YOUR RELIGION WAS CENTERED AROUND THE PIECE OF LAND THAT WAS GIVEN TO THOSE WHO ACCOMPANIED MOSES. PEOPLE OF THOSE BLOODLINE WERE CALLED CHOSEN. WHEREAS, GOD TOLD PROPHET MUHAMMAD THAT ISLAM WAS AN GLOBAL RELIGION THAT BELONGED TO ALL HUMANITY. SO WE ARE FREE FROM UR CHOSEN BULLSHIT.


Norwegian said:


> You can dispute Jewish claims but Israel is already 70 year plus reality on the ground. You can do nothing about it.


WE CAN DO ALOT ABOUT IT MR. CONVERSION.

we have a missile ring around ur lil chicken neck and will blast ur Fake converted Ashkenazi A S S back to UKRAINE where ur Ashkenazi originate from. TO BE AN ISRAELITE YOU MUST HAVE THE BLOOD OF THE HEBREW ISREALITES. YOU ARE NOT CHOSEN WEN U COME FROM UKRAINE, From the kingdon of Khazaria.Do u GET ME FAKESTER?
I


Daghalodi said:


> I tried doing that.
> 
> He told me I dont know Jewish Scriptures.
> 
> Than post about Jews studying Jewish Talmud as Jewish Scriptures.
> 
> This Fool doesnt know Talmud says a converted Jew is not a jew but a gentile.
> 
> Silly Troll thinks Ashkenazi jews are studying Talmud when in reality they hate it.
> 
> 
> Hahahaha sure sure. Just like Talmud is a jewish Scripture and Religious Jews are learning it their whole life


I'll rip his FAKE converted khazarian A S S in TWO. This scumbag is a convert like most ppl in Palestine. They are converted JEWS not Israelites. Israelite are those who have ethnic connection to the people of moses who were hebrew.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## terry5

God did not give you the land.
“The UK did – illegally.”


Norwegian said:


> Here are some references
> View attachment 746056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Promised Land - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## newb3e

Norwegian said:


> Most Israeli Jews are not very religious. But those that are extremely religious. They spend their entire lives studying Jewish scriptures
> View attachment 746037


now even swines from israel suck jewish balls the way you do! crazy!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Daghalodi

Xerxes22 said:


> HEY MORON YOU HAVE TO BE A PERSON OR A LINEAGE BELONGING FROM THE HOLY LAND, TO EVEN BE IN EXILE IN THE FIRST PLACE.
> 
> YOU GUYS ARE NOT EVEN IN EXILE SINCE ASHKENAZIS ARE OVER 80% OF JEWS WORLDWIDE , AND THEY ORIGINATE FROM KHAZARIA. SO U MORONS NEVER BELONGED TO ISRAEL TO BE ABLE TO BE IN ANY EXILE AT ALL.
> e
> 
> EXACTLY BRO , YOU HIT THE POINT. THESE ARE NOT CHOSEN PEOPLE. THEY ARE FRAUDS. 93% OF JEWS ARE CONVERTS AND NOT REAL ISRAELIS, THEY DONT HAVE THEIR BLOOD. THESE ARE FRAUDS. HIT THESE FAKE CONVERTED JEW HARD. MAKE HIM MAD.



Its useless talking to him.

He is posting OLD Testament and calls it jewish Scripture.

Thinks God promise to Abraham was about the promised land.

He is just a stupid wikipedia copy paste troll.

I can post alot of Talmud scripture that says Converts are Gentile dogs but its a waste of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

Norwegian said:


> You can dispute Jewish claims but Israel is already 70 year plus reality on the ground. You can do nothing about it.


Hey MORON DONT JUST LIKE MY POST LIKE A CONVERTED CUCK, TALK TO ME FRAUD.

Tell me one thing. Are u an Israelite? YES OR NO? How cud u be afterall. You are not HEBREW.Have no ethinic connections to the Israelites who live in the promised land for 1000s of years. YOU FRAUDS ARE JEWISH CONVERTS. YOU ARE NOT ISRAELITES AND HENCEU YOU NOT CHOSEN. YOU ARE JUST IMPOSTERS. GO TO KHAZARIA WHERE U COME FROM.

INFACT YOU DONT EVEN COME FROM KHAZARIA, YOU COME FROM THE LAND OF NAWAZ SHARIF.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

newb3e said:


> now even swines from israel suck jewish balls the way you do! crazy!


Jewish Israel has 17 percent of its population Muslim. They don't hate Muslims or people of other faith like you do.








Islam in Israel - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Daghalodi

newb3e said:


> now even swines from israel suck jewish balls the way you do! crazy!



Imagine an ashkenazi religious jew studying the Talmud that says converts are like goyems who are pigs and animal. Leeches for the jewish race.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Daghalodi said:


> He is posting OLD Testament and calls it jewish Scripture.


Old Testament is based on Hebrew Bible which is Jewish scripture

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Norwegian said:


> Old Testament is based on Hebrew Bible which is Jewish scripture
> View attachment 746088



Hey Troll. Stop quoting me.

You know nothing about Jewish Scriptures.

So leave me alone. I dont want to waste my time with a copy paste troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

Norwegian said:


> Jewish Israel has 17 percent of its population Muslim. They don't hate Muslims or people of other faith like you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam in Israel - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org


TALK TO ME BABY, TALK TO DADDY. WHY RUN AWAY.

Hey tell me are u an Israelite? How can 93% of the jews be Khazar jews? What does this mean? that you guys are not real Israelites. You guys are a bunch of fake morons. GO BACK TO KHAZARIA. YOU PEOPLE ARE NOT CHOSEN. YOU ARE KHAZARS. THATS UR KINGDOM

Ashkenazi jew estimated by most to consist of more than 90% of total jewish population are Not ethnic hebrews and have no blood connection with HEBREW ISRAELITES. They are Jewish Converts. They have no connection to the Promised land or Israelites but are from KHAZARIA. GO TO KHAZAR man. FRAUDS

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Xerxes22 said:


> TALK TO ME BABY, TALK TO DADDY. WHY RUN AWAY.
> 
> Hey tell me are u an Israelite? How can 93% of the jews be Khazar jews? What does this mean? that you guys are not real Israelites. You guys are a bunch of fake morons. GO BACK TO KHAZARIA. YOU PEOPLE ARE NOT CHOSEN. YOU ARE KHAZARS. THATS UR KINGDOM
> 
> Ashkenazi jew estimated by most to consist of more than 90% of total jewish population are Not ethnic hebrews and have no blood connection with HEBREW ISRAELITES. They are Jewish Converts. They have no connection to the Promised land or Israelites but are from KHAZARIA. GO TO KHAZAR man. FRAUDS


All humans today originated in Africa. Go back to Africa


----------



## El Sidd

Norwegian said:


> You can dispute Jewish claims but Israel is already 70 year plus reality on the ground. You can do nothing about it.



Judging by rampant corruption in that country. It is indeed a miracle that it survives.

But miracles have a short span of life and so do exclusive security states when they outlive their futility. 

The region you belong to only know Jesus as a Buddhist monk who survived the punishment for crashing the Jerusalem stock exchange of the Roman empire dying on his way back to China in Kashmir.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Norwegian

El Sidd said:


> Judging by rampant corruption in that country. It is indeed a miracle that it survives.
> 
> But miracles have a short span of life and so do exclusive security states when they outlive their futility.


Israel is a booming hi tech economy. It's not Israel that needs saving from IMF 22 times like Pakistani economy.








Israel at 73: How the tech sector saved the economy from the worst of COVID


Nation seems to be winning virus battle, with economy hit, not shattered; political deadlock, inequality, unemployment and creaking infrastructure are wars still waiting to be won




www.timesofisrael.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Norwegian said:


> Israel is a booming hi tech economy. It's not Israel that needs saving from IMF 22 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel at 73: How the tech sector saved the economy from the worst of COVID
> 
> 
> Nation seems to be winning virus battle, with economy hit, not shattered; political deadlock, inequality, unemployment and creaking infrastructure are wars still waiting to be won
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com



lol.. Israel's economy is based on us tax payers aid.. Atleast Pakistan is self-sustaining economy

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Norwegian said:


> Israel is a booming hi tech economy. It's not Israel that needs saving from IMF 22 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel at 73: How the tech sector saved the economy from the worst of COVID
> 
> 
> Nation seems to be winning virus battle, with economy hit, not shattered; political deadlock, inequality, unemployment and creaking infrastructure are wars still waiting to be won
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com



So was Atlantis.

The only history they know is that no one comes to their saving

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

El Sidd said:


> Judging by rampant corruption in that country. It is indeed a miracle that it survives.
> 
> But miracles have a short span of life and so do exclusive security states when they outlive their futility.
> 
> The region you belong to only know Jesus as a Buddhist monk who survived the punishment for crashing the Jerusalem stock exchange of the Roman empire dying on his way back to China in Kashmir.



They have to cry about the holocaust so they can survive and earn money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> lol.. Israel's economy is based on us tax payers aid.. Atleast Pakistan is self-sustaining economy


Lol. US gives aid to Egypt too as part of peace agreement with Israel. Where is Egyptian science and tech like Israel? You can't buy brains with money and aid.




__





Science and technology in Israel - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org






Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Atleast Pakistan is self-sustaining economy


Lol Pakistani economy is on IMF aid since 1958







El Sidd said:


> So was Atlantis.
> 
> The only history they know is that no one comes to their saving


Atlantis is a myth

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

Norwegian said:


> All humans today originated in Africa. Go back to Africa
> View attachment 746089


   Hahahahahah. FAKE ISRAELITE EXPOSED. NOT SO CHOSEN HUH? JEWS IN PALESTINE ARE MOSTLY ASHKENAZIS FROM CENTRAL EUROPE. NO CONNECTION WITH HOLY LAND. NOT SO CHOSEN , BUT PRETENDERS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Daghalodi said:


> They have to cry about the holocaust so they can survive and earn money.


Check Israeli exports vs Pakistan. 9 million Israelis export 4 times more than 200 million Pakistanis


----------



## Adecypher

Norwegian said:


> Lol. US gives aid to Egypt too as part of peace agreement with Israel. Where is Egyptian science and tech like Israel? You can't buy brains with money and aid.


OH obviously how *can we* ... according to Israel we are ALL *gentiles*...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Adecypher said:


> OH obviously how *can we* ... according to Israel we are ALL *gentiles*...


So Jews stopped you from excelling in Science and Technology? 🤣


----------



## terry5

Zionism as a national movement that rebelled against historical Judaism was mainly atheistic. Most of its leaders and activists ceased believing in redemption through the coming of the Messiah, the long-standing essence of Jewish belief, and took their fate into their own hands. The power of the human subject replaced the power of the omnipotent God.

The rabbis knew that, and were terrified – and, therefore, almost all of them became avowed anti-Zionists. From Hasidic rebbes Sholom Dovber Schneersohn, the Admor of Lubavitch (Chabad) and Yehudah Aryeh Leib Alter (the Admor of Gur) to leading U.S. Reform Rabbi Isaac Mayer Wise, founder of the Reform Central Conference, mitnagdim and Hasidim, Orthodox, Reform and Conservative, all saw the rise of Zionism as the end of Judaism. Due to the sweeping opposition of the rabbis of Germany, Theodor Herzl was forced to transfer the First Zionist Congress from Munich to the Swiss city of Basel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Norwegian said:


> So Jews stopped you from excelling in Science and Technology? 🤣


How can gentiles beat them in anything ... how? ... we are all low life unequal* gentiles*...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Daghalodi

Norwegian said:


> Check Israeli exports vs Pakistan. 9 million Israelis export 4 times more than 200 million Pakistanis
> View attachment 746091
> 
> View attachment 746092

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Norwegian

terry5 said:


> Zionism as a national movement that rebelled against historical Judaism was mainly atheistic. Most of its leaders and activists ceased believing in redemption through the coming of the Messiah, the long-standing essence of Jewish belief, and took their fate into their own hands. The power of the human subject replaced the power of the omnipotent God.
> 
> The rabbis knew that, and were terrified – and, therefore, almost all of them became avowed anti-Zionists. From Hasidic rebbes Sholom Dovber Schneersohn, the Admor of Lubavitch (Chabad) and Yehudah Aryeh Leib Alter (the Admor of Gur) to leading U.S. Reform Rabbi Isaac Mayer Wise, founder of the Reform Central Conference, mitnagdim and Hasidim, Orthodox, Reform and Conservative, all saw the rise of Zionism as the end of Judaism. Due to the sweeping opposition of the rabbis of Germany, Theodor Herzl was forced to transfer the First Zionist Congress from Munich to the Swiss city of Basel.


Bullshit. There is no shortage of Religious Zionists 








Religious Zionism - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org




Majority of Israeli Jews support Zionist state


----------



## Daghalodi

Adecypher said:


> How can gentiles beat them in anything ... how? ... we are all low life unequal* gentiles*...



The Troll is a gentile too.

Stupid thinks Talmud is a religious jewish scripture and ashkenazi jews spend their life reading and understanding it.

Imagine a convert jew reading he is pig, a beast and animal. Leeching off jewish race

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Norwegian said:


> Atlantis is a myth


They found a coin in Sindh.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## obj 705A

The little Jew @Norwegian pretty much exposed himself as being an Israeli or a Jew in Europe and has nothing to do with Pakistan, either that or he is a Pajeet false flagger, no self respecting Pakistani would be sucking Jewish ****s this hard even if he would support normalization with Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

obj 705A said:


> The little Jew @Norwegian pretty much exposed himself as being an Israeli or a Jew in Europe and has nothing to do with Pakistan, either that or he is a Pajeet false flagger, no self respecting Pakistani would be sucking Jewish ****s this hard even if he would support normalization with Israel.


OH wait. There are Muslim Zionists too 





Muslim supporters of Israel - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Xerxes22

@Norwegian 

I’m not anti Semite. I have huge respect for ancient Hebrews (real Israelites), those who made a covenant with god and followed its commandment. You know who I try to follow in my day to day life other than our great Prophet (saws)? KING DAVID of Israel. But the Israelis of today are not true Israelites, They are not the Descendants of the Hebrews who migrated with Moses to The promised land.

Heck they are not even Semites. They are not ethnic Hebrews. Only ethnic Hebrews can be determined as a true Israelite. And those who claim to be Israelis are JEWISH CONVERTS FROM EASTERN EUROPE. With absolutely no ties to the Hebrew bloodlines. So keep it shut. THERE IS A DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A JEWISH CONVERT AND AN ISRAELITE. A Jewish convert can never be qualified as an Israelite. Nd don’t try to preach me on Judaism, I know about it more than u think. Nd I know about people like you

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## newb3e

Daghalodi said:


> Imagine an ashkenazi religious jew studying the Talmud that says converts are like goyems who are pigs and animal. Leeches for the jewish race.


these swines will publis a new talmud and ball lickers will accept it!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Daghalodi

newb3e said:


> these swines will publis a new talmud and ball lickers will accept it!



No! They hate the Talmud.

Talmud claims a convert to Judaism is a pig, a beast, an animal. A leech for jewish race.

Convets hate it.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## newb3e

Norwegian said:


> Jewish Israel has 17 percent of its population Muslim. They don't hate Muslims or people of other faith like you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam in Israel - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 746087


lols go easy on swine balls not good for hbrain!

there are 83% swines in Palatine now that says something aout Muslims! fkers are occupying land!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Xerxes22 said:


> @Norwegian
> 
> I’m not anti Semite. I have huge respect for ancient Hebrews (real Israelites), those who made a covenant with god and followed its commandment. You know who I try to follow in my day to day life other than our great Prophet (saws)? KING DAVID of Israel. But the Israelis of today are not true Israelites, They are not the Descendants of the Hebrews who migrated with Moses to The promised land.
> 
> Heck they are not even Semites. They are not ethnic Hebrews. Only ethnic Hebrews can be determined as a true Israelite. And those who claim to be Israelis are JEWISH CONVERTS FROM EASTERN EUROPE. With absolutely no ties to the Hebrew bloodlines. So keep it shut. THERE IS A DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A JEWISH CONVERT AND AN ISRAELITE. A Jewish convert can never be qualified as an Israelite. Nd don’t try to preach me on Judaism, I know about it more than u think. Nd I know about people like you


Not all Muslims hate Jews and Israelis too









Muslim supporters of Israel - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Adecypher

Norwegian said:


> Majority of Israeli Jews support Zionist state


No...ONLY 19 % ... see even I being a gentile can figure this out ... surprise surprise !!!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Norwegian

Adecypher said:


> No...ONLY 19 % ... see even I being a gentile can figure out this...
> View attachment 746099


34 percent Israelis say they support two state solution. Can't you read?


----------



## Daghalodi

Adecypher said:


> No...ONLY 19 % ... see even I being a gentile can figure this out ... surprise surprise !!!
> View attachment 746099



Hahahhaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Adecypher said:


> No...ONLY 19 % ... see even I being a gentile can figure out this...


Majority of Israeli Jews support Jewish State of Israel. So majority are Zionist


----------



## Adecypher

Daghalodi said:


> Hahahhaha


So this is how they "teach you to come back in response" to a gentile...  ...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Daghalodi said:


> Hahahhaha
> 
> View attachment 746101


Hahahaha? 34 percent Israelis support two state solution in the same poll.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Adecypher said:


> So this is how they "teach you to come back in response" to a gentile...  ...



They probably post the same garbage again and again to show they are somehow relevant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

@Norwegian

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA EXPOSED ..... EXPOSED.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Xerxes22 said:


> @Norwegian
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA EXPOSED ..... EXPOSED.
> View attachment 746103


I just found 8 billion humans today originated in Africa 200 thousand years ago. We are all illegal settlers outside of Africa.


----------



## Adecypher

Norwegian said:


> Hahahaha? 34 percent Israelis support two state solution in the same poll.


Yes *34 %* is NOT equal to *91 % *... or may be it is ... in the "*non-gentile*" world ...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Adecypher said:


> Yes *34 %* is NOT equal to *91 % *... or may be it is ... in the "*non-gentile*" world ...


34 percent Israelis support 2 state solution. 90 percent Israeli Jews that is 80 percent Israelis support Jewish State of Israel. Still don't understand it?


----------



## Daghalodi

Adecypher said:


> Yes *34 %* is NOT equal to *91 % *... or may be it is ... in the "*non-gentile*" world ...



Woops!

You exposed the troll posting garbage as usual.

Go easy on him.
Maybe its his bread and butter to post garbage here on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Daghalodi said:


> Woops!
> 
> You exposed the troll posting garbage as usual.
> 
> Go easy on him.
> Maybe its his bread and butter to post garbage here on PDF.


Woops. 91 percent of Israeli Jews support Jewish State of Israel. Israeli Jews make up 81 percent of total Israeli population.


----------



## BHAN85

Two states is a solution who only matters to nutjobs Politicians who live in a parallel world of fantasy.

Common people wants good quality of life and security.

The solution is same GDP per capita betwen Jewish people and between Palestinian people. And they wont give a sh*t if there is one, two o a thousand states.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Norwegian said:


> I just found 8 billion humans today originated in Africa 200 thousand years ago. We are all illegal settlers outside of Africa.
> View attachment 746105



If we all originated from Africa means Jews are gentiles too and the God's promised land Israel is a fairytale     

All that BS you been posting about Jews turns out to be Nonsense after all.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Daghalodi said:


> If we all originated from Africa means Jews are gentiles too and the God's promised land Israel is a fairytale
> 
> All that BS you been posting about Jews turns out to be Nonsense after all.


Of course it's a religious fairy tale. Who thought it was real? God doesn't choose people. It's bullshit

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Norwegian said:


> Of course it's a religious fairy tale. Who thought it was real? God doesn't choose people. It's bullshit



So either you claim jews have been religiously studying Talmud are all bunch of hoax or we all originated from Africa so Israelis should move to Africa as the promised Land.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Daghalodi said:


> So either you claim jews have been religiously studying Talmud are all bunch of hoax or we all originated from Africa so Israelis should move to Africa as the promised Land.


Can't do that since Black Hebrews moved to Israel too 




__





Black Hebrew Israelites - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org












African Hebrew Israelites in Israel - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Saho

Ceasefire then break ceasire during election, rinse rise and repeat.

What a joke.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## terry5

Norwegian said:


> Bullshit. There is no shortage of Religious Zionists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religious Zionism - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majority of Israeli Jews support Zionist state
> View attachment 746095






Norwegian said:


> Bullshit. There is no shortage of Religious Zionists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religious Zionism - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majority of Israeli Jews support Zionist state
> View attachment 746095



Hey why repost same graph over and over this is not stevie wonder tribute forum .

Zionism was a secular, nationalistic movement; many of its key advocates were atheists. These are the people who came up with the first detailed plan to colonise Palestine by expelling the indigenous Palestinian population.




With 65 percent, Israel has surprisingly many citizens who consider themselves not religious or to be atheists. According to Israeli newspaper Haaretz, atheism is deeply entrenched in the country's society. Many Jews furthermore practice some religious acts, but consider themselves as secular. In the West Bank and Gaza, only 19 percent of all respondents said that they were not religious.




https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2015/04/14/map-these-are-the-worlds-least-religious-countries/



As I mentioned earlier :God did not give you the land. UK did - illegally

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Norwegian said:


> Can't do that since Black Hebrews moved to Israel too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Hebrew Israelites - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African Hebrew Israelites in Israel - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org



But you claim we all came from Africa , illegal settlers and since Talmud says gentiles are animals, beasts, not even human beings so that make all jewish race a gentile nation. 

So that post you claim 91% jews support Israel is all bunch of hoax and garbage. Since the jewish system is a hoax.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Saho said:


> Ceasefire then break ceasire during election, rinse rise and repeat.
> 
> What a joke.


Netanyahu and Hamas are natural allies


----------



## 925boy

Salza said:


> So when will that psychopath Netanyahu is removed as PM and most likely to be taken to jail on corruption charges


...Just like Trump. NY has formally announced criminal investigation into his org.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Daghalodi said:


> But you claim we all came from Africa , illegal settlers and since Talmud says gentiles are animals, beasts, not even human beings so that make all jewish race a gentile nation.
> 
> So that post you claim 91% jews support Israel is all bunch of hoax and garbage. Since the jewish system is a hoax.


Israelis will defend their country at any cost. Try to erase it

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Norwegian said:


> Netanyahu and Hamas are natural allies



Offcourse Israelis created Hamas to counter Yasser Arafat.


Norwegian said:


> Israelis will defend their country at any cost. Try to erase it



Hahahaha but the crap you been posting about jews supporting israel neccessary for jewish system turns out to be a bloody hoax as all jews are anti semitic gentiles originating from Africa.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Norwegian said:


> 34 percent Israelis support 2 state solution. 90 percent Israeli Jews that is 80 percent Israelis support Jewish State of Israel. Still don't understand it?
> View attachment 746106
> View attachment 746107














When I read above my *gentile* brain says...I should post it here for you ...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Daghalodi said:


> Offcourse Israelis created Hamas to counter Yasser Arafat.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BHAN85

What is the point in have your own state if you starve to death?

What is the point in have a non-blocked land if you dont have money to travel anywhere outside? 

And now go and ask to a Rich Arab person with Israeli citizenship if he cares about one two or three states .

In my opinion all this sh*t about two states is a way from USA to provocate a aggresive Israeli response, USA wants blood in ME.

Two states reminds me Spain and Catalonia self-determination referendum four years ago, when we almost fell in a civil war with a color revolution in Catalonia.
Self-determination nowadays is a way for USA twisted government to trigger wars.
World cheap oil is running out and they need BLOOD and mayhem in ME.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Adecypher said:


> View attachment 746134
> 
> 
> View attachment 746138
> 
> 
> When I read above my *gentile* brain says...I should post it here for you ...


Two state solution would mean 20 percent Israelis that are Arabs will be kicked out to new Palestinian state as Palestinians won't allow any Jews in their state. Hence another Nakba

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Norwegian said:


>












x
If we all came from Africa that means Jews are gentiles too. That Jewish System and Judaism is bunch of BS.

Jews supporting Israel for Jewish system is a bunch of Hoax

Bloody clown caught Red Handed

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Daghalodi said:


> View attachment 746139
> 
> 
> View attachment 746140
> 
> 
> Bloody clown caught Red Handed


Jews are not leaving Israel. Palestinians are not leaving Israel. Both are stuck for ever with each other. This is their punishment.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Norwegian said:


> Two state solution would _*mean 20 percent Israelis that are Arabs will be kicked out to new Palestinian state as Palestinians won't allow any Jews in their state.*_ Hence another Nakba


See you forget again I am a *gentile.*. so for my weak *gentile *brain, please list references to your bull sh** ... I meant posts ... plz

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Adecypher said:


> See you forget again I am a *gentile.*. so for my weak *gentile *brain, please list references to your bull sh** ... I meant posts ... plz















Lieberman Plan - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Daghalodi

Norwegian said:


> Two state solution would mean 20 percent Israelis that are Arabs will be kicked out to new Palestinian state as Palestinians won't allow any Jews in their state. Hence another Nakba



That means gentiles will be kicking out gentiles as you claim we all came from Africa. So the Israeli jews are a bunch of gentiles 


Norwegian said:


> Jews are not leaving Israel. Palestinians are not leaving Israel. Both are stuck for ever with each other. This is their punishment.



Punishment    

Says a clown who thinks we all came from Africa hence the jewish race is a hoax.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Daghalodi said:


> That means gentiles will be kicking out gentiles as you claim we all came from Africa. So the Israeli jews are a bunch of gentiles


Yes. Much like exchange of population during Indo Pak partition












Lieberman Plan - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Daghalodi

Norwegian said:


> View attachment 746142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lieberman Plan - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org



So what do you think about those religious Jews who are studying Talmud thinking they are not gentiles??

Since you claim we all came from Africa ??

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Daghalodi said:


> So what do you think about those religious Jews who are studying Talmud thinking they are not gentiles??
> 
> Since you claim we all came from Africa ??


All humans come from Africa unless of course you think Jews are aliens

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Daghalodi

Norwegian said:


> Yes. Much like exchange of population during Indo Pak partition
> View attachment 746144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lieberman Plan - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org



But Indo Pak wasnt based on a converted hogwash race called Ashkenazi jews ...But since you claim we all come from Africa means all those Ashkenazi jews are goyems, anti semites 


Norwegian said:


> All humans come from Africa unless of course you think Jews are aliens



That means when the Jews say anti Semitic they are bunch of pathetic losers since they are goyems like us??

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha



Reactions: Sad Sad:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Norwegian said:


> View attachment 746142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lieberman Plan - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org









*Won't work...

This Lieberman is EVEN opposed to negotiation with Palestinians ... 



*

Of course YOU CANNOT convert* non-gentile *to* gentile *and* gentiles* are NOT liveable with ... at ANY Cost*...*

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Shah_G

Goenitz said:


> mehdi hasan also says that SMQ comment is anti semantic
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395513602040336385


Sadly Mehdi Hassan also needs


Norwegian said:


> Yes that arc is long lost never to be found


According to one ancient legend, the Arch was brought to Mecca by one of Mohammed SAW ancestor named Adnan, great grandson of Ishmael A.S and father of Adnani Arabs and Qureshis Arabs. He was honored personality in Ancient Greek and was also honored when he traveled to Jerusalem. He was given the holy Arc Of The Covenant by one of Prophet of Israel before the Mosque of the Soleiman was destroyed. There are many ancient poetry about him in Arabic language and account of him traveling to Greek and Jerusalem. 
According to Shia Islam. The arch remained with Banu Hashim, later Mohammed SAW passed it down to Ali Ibn Abhi Talib a.s and he passed it down to the rest of Shia imams, now the 12th imam Mahdi knows its real location. 


Norwegian said:


> Yeah well it's bullshit. The arc didn't work against Romans who invaded Judea and kicked out all Jews to Persia along with the arc.


Because the arch wasn’t there, it’s been lost since around 600 B.C.


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395839416162193412


----------



## Type59

Suprised about ceasefire, seems like Israel bottled it. No pressure was placed on Israel to stop from international community.

Separately I bet alot of the rocket launchers and other military equipment were decoys. Iran and Hezbollah would have teached them the art of deception, basic principle of war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scimitar19

Norwegian said:


> Old Testament is based on Hebrew Bible that is Jewish scripture.
> View attachment 746081
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Testament - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 2 million Palestinians are Israeli Arab citizens of Israel. How can Israel kill its own citizens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arab citizens of Israel - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org


I don't know ?! Maybe the same way Iran, Iraq, Syria, Saudi, Lebanon, Egypt have committed genocide of jewish people.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

scimitar19 said:


> I don't know ?! Maybe the same way Iran, Iraq, Syria, Saudi, Lebanon, Egypt have committed genocide of jewish people.



I don't recall them commiting genocide

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

*Hamas




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Hamas coming down hard on Israhell.. Laying down the pipe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Respect4Respect01

Ahmet Pasha said:


>


Shah Mehmood Qureshi was correct, but unfortunately SOME of our desi slaves are more loyal to child killer netanyahoo than Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Respect4Respect01

Norwegian said:


> Israelis will defend their country at any cost. Try to erase it


My friend, if you really are a Jew then you are being a hypocrite right now (no offense, just being honest) every time if a thread is created or someone mentions Muslim Ummah you and few others use very derogatory remarks and make fun of Muslims....but when it comes to Israel you are defending a genocide. You clearly know that nobody is against the real Jews, its the Zionists that are committing war crimes in Palestine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Respect4Respect01 said:


> My friend, if you really are a Jew then you are being a hypocrite right now (no offense, just being honest) every time if a thread is created or someone mentions Muslim Ummah you and few others use very derogatory remarks and make fun of Muslims....but when it comes to Israel you are defending a genocide. You clearly know that nobody is against the real Jews, its the Zionists that are committing war crimes in Palestine.



The guy you are adressing is Pakistani-Israeli so it is like talking with a wall why even waste your time..

These are living anyways on borrowed time.. Let them live in fear and their little bubble got bursted. We are here and forceful against them... They ain't doing shit and no shit is given about them or their little opinions.. We can de-exist this little hell hole any time it steps out of line

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

vizier said:


> Next time it would be better for resistance groups to come up with an escalation ladder type of response plan that would better communicate through israeli propaganda that their aim is not to kill the civs but ultimately Palestinian liberation and freedom and human rights for Palestinians. For minor issues sleeper cells in west bank can do smaller stuff like taking out some cars, boxing a little with responsibles of those issues or similar. For an escalated scenario rocket engagement to cities yes there is alarm and they hide inside shelters almost whole day but if Palestinian resistance groups say the places that they will attack with rockets within a 3-4 hour period for every place it will cover almost whole day and they wont be revealing their positions as they can fire from anywhere whole day for all targets and only the targets and approximate time period for each target are certain. This will negate israels resistance wants to kill as much civs as possible argument and ensure that they are against settlements and destroy the buildings to create economic damage. They did this several times but this should be the norm for all rocket barrages and this will press israel for at least not using high yield bombs that levels down the whole buildings which ensure civilian deaths by dozens. They cant be hiding behind protecting their civlians argument while killing Palestinians. Military targets are free anytime anywhere. Also if they target your city infrastructure that is another issue. Also they seem to be finding out tunnels by using some ground penetrating radars or analysing possible entrances or something. Hiding tunnels can be researched by countries that support Palestinian resistance and covering sensitive larger tunnel parts inside with nets for example(sar camouflage) and hiding entrances with similar equipment can be developed.
> 
> Countries supporting Palestinian resistance should also have backup plans and similar escalation ladder to support Palestinian resistance. While brainstorming here we come up with alternative fronts like Golan heights or similar which is not a big deal. However if for example there is no escalation plan developed for Hizbollah other than all out rocket attacks from Labennon dragging into a total war by supporter countries like Iran for example that shows a lack of creativity and not enough thinking which needs to be there if you are up for the task of being against zionist hegemony. Next time for example they will try to stop alternate fronts by using putins influence possibly and their hands inside Labennon and if you dont come up with something , find - create something before this happens to diffuse that then dont bother. I am not counting countries that are like vassal states even they are rich in natural resources they would be a liability in current condition anyways.



So you are saying fight smart, I think they have the experience for that but when you have Genocidal Nazis attacking you desperate times require desperate measures. One battle ended but with treacherous Arabs selling their souls in the background more battles are to come. It is good that Turkey and Pakistan have drawn the line and Israel has realised it will face dire consequences if it crosses that line. It is time for the world to work on dismantling the Israeli apartheid regime in Palestine and give the Palestinian human rights who have been violated for too long. With China joining the fray Israel's days are numbered and the quicker the Israelis talk peace the more lasting peace they will secure. Yes US will rearm Israel with another $100 Billion of weapons but in response the Muslim world will rearm the Palestinians accordingly. The Muslims will pray for peace but plan for war. Enough is enough.


----------



## Respect4Respect01

Titanium100 said:


> The guy you are adressing is Pakistani-Israeli so it is like talking with a wall why even waste your time..
> 
> These are living anyways on borrowed time.. Let them live in fear and their little bubble got bursted. We are here and forceful against them... They ain't doing shit and no shit is given about them or their little opinions.. We can de-exist this little hell hole any time it steps out of line


i know, but i want his response on double standards...they don't have the right to target Ummah after this hypocrisy.

Now i also came to understand why "Pakistan should accept Israel" threads are created after every few weeks by same group of PDF members.


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Ahmet Pasha said:


>



Boycott the Associated Press. That should be the slogan.


khansaheeb said:


> So you are saying fight smart, I think they have the experience for that but when you have Genocidal Nazis attacking you desperate times require desperate measures. One battle ended but with treacherous Arabs selling their souls in the background more battles are to come. It is good that Turkey and Pakistan have drawn the line and Israel has realised it will face dire consequences if it crosses that line. It is time for the world to work on dismantling the Israeli apartheid regime in Palestine and give the Palestinian human rights who have been violated for too long. With China joining the fray Israel's days are numbered and the quicker the Israelis talk peace the more lasting peace they will secure. Yes US will rearm Israel with another $100 Billion of weapons but in response the Muslim world will rearm the Palestinians accordingly. The Muslims will pray for peace but plan for war. Enough is enough.



I hope Palestinians receive meaningful weapons like air defense systems, anti-ship missiles, signal jamming technology, powerful ballistic/cruise missiles, and advanced drone technology. This is what they need in the inevitable next war.

There seems to be another destabilizations coming to the Palestinians in Gaza: The West wants to impose the Palestinian Authority (PA) on them. The PA should avoid start inner Palestinian civil war. They should demand the West to allow them to fully govern the West and a recognition of a Palestinian state before any talk of PA taking over Gaza. Since Israel couldn't defeat Palestinians in Gaza, it seems the new trick is creating communal civil war inside Palestinians. Insha'Allah these plots will fail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thetutle

Norwegian said:


> Is Hamas willing to sit with Israel? They don't even recognize Israel like Palestinian Authority in West Bank do?



you're just trying to hoodwink people, very tricky of you. Palestinian authority recognised Israel, and what do they have? even less land than gaza. and their people are being killed every day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395846179901034499

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## thetutle

500 said:


> Overall Hamas and PIJ fired 4400+ rockets.
> 600+ landed inside Gaza killing and maiming locals.
> 2100 landed in empty fields in Israel.
> 1500 intercepted by Iron Dome.
> 150 hit Israeli cities (mostly bordering Gaza).
> 
> 11 civilians on Israeli side killed (including 2 Arab Israelis and 3 foreign workers).
> 
> Overall they needed more than 400 rockets to kill 1 civilian.



thanks for the Israeli lies you specialise in so well. tricking the whole world with lies for a long time now.


500 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395752673715101698
> Haniye thanks Iran for money and rockets. Results of this aid:
> 
> 1) *Iran - poor 3rd world country despite trillions of petrodollars.*
> 2) Gaza - terrorist failed entity.
> 3) Haniye himself enjoys in expensive Qatar apartments.



If you have a "rich" country and the zionist elite control all the money and ordinary people live like crap, is it really a rich country?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BHAN85

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> The Catalonians are wealthier then example Spain itself and they don't need spain but they are kept forceful



Catalonia issue was just a way to trigger a color revolution, Spring-arab-like, but using nationalism instead religion.

Imagine all nationalists movements in Europe burning after a Catalonia-civil-war.

Thanks god nothing happened, because Spain gov remained calm down.

Now USA government wants something like that, but with "the two states" solution in Israel and Palestine.


----------



## thetutle

Iran Guards unveil 'Gaza' drone in tribute to Palestinians | The Express Tribune


Iran's Revolutionary Guards unveiled a new combat drone dubbed "Gaza" in a tribute to Palestinians, the force's official website reported




tribune.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sammuel

Daghalodi said:


> You Know Nothing about Jewish Scripture either.
> 
> I keep asking about Jewish Scriptures speaking about Israel being the Promised Land





And where would you claim the promised land to be ?

The return of the sons of Israel to the promised land is the main motive in the bible , by many prophets :


*17 “Therefore say: ‘This is what the Sovereign Lord says: I will gather you from the nations and bring you back from the countries where you have been scattered, and I will give you back the land of Israel again.’*

*18 “They will return to it and remove all its vile images and detestable idols. 

19 I will give them an undivided heart and put a new spirit in them; I will remove from them their heart of stone and give them a heart of flesh.

20 Then they will follow my decrees and be careful to keep my laws. They will be my people, and I will be their God*


Ezekiel 11 - 17-20


~

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

WATCH: Gaza drone footage shows aftermath of 11-day conflict with Israel


Entire blocks turned to rubble, buildings lying on their side or collapsed onto neighboring residences: this is the aftermath in Gaza of the 11-day conflict between Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad and the Israeli military.




www.rt.com





*WATCH: Gaza drone footage shows aftermath of 11-day conflict with Israel*
21 May, 2021 18:16 / Updated 9 hours ago

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1 | Angry Angry:
2


----------



## Goritoes

Norwegian said:


> Netanyahu and Hamas are natural allies



I think the rightful comparison is between Bibi and Bhaghdadi, they both are in the same league.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## SQ8

The ceasefire is the ruse - the conflict n information has begun. Palestinian stories are being blocked off facebook and other platforms while CNN,FOX,ABC and others are flooding airwaves with pro Israeli stories.

This isn’t over and the least people can do is keep the information front open.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khansaheeb

‘I could hear their screams’: Inside Gaza’s Al-Wehda Street massacre


“My building was bombed and my neighbours have been killed! And I can hear screams from under the rubble!” These were the first words I heard from a friend as she hid in her basement from Israeli airstrikes this weekend.




www.rt.com





*‘I could hear their screams’: Inside Gaza’s Al-Wehda Street massacre*



Robert Inlakesh
Robert Inlakesh is a political analyst, journalist and documentary filmmaker currently based in London, UK. He has reported from and lived in the occupied Palestinian territories and currently works with Quds News and Press TV. Director of ‘Steal of the Century: Trump's Palestine-Israel Catastrophe’. Follow him on Twitter @falasteen47
20 May, 2021 17:00 / Updated 1 day ago
Get short URL





Beit Lahiya, Gaza Strip, Thursday, May 20, 2021. © AP Photo/Adel Hana

101











Follow RT on


“My building was bombed and my neighbours have been killed! And I can hear screams from under the rubble!” These were the first words I heard from a friend as she hid in her basement from Israeli airstrikes this weekend.
At roughly 1:30am on May 16, Israeli forces bombarded one of the best-kept neighbourhoods in Gaza without warning, killing at least 30 people and forever shattering the lives of its residents. The primary street hit that night, Al-Wehda Street, lies at the heart of the Al-Rimal area in Gaza City and was once one of the few thriving thoroughfares in the besieged coastal enclave. However, all that changed in the blink of an eye. 
Ruba Shabit, a fellow journalist working for Press TV, lives there and only by chance survived this Sunday’s massacre. For hours, I hovered over the phone, praying that no more bombs would land on her building, after receiving a brief phone call from her telling me about the carnage she had witnessed. At the other end of the phone, I had no idea what she must have been feeling, so interviewed her soon after the massacre to try to comprehend what she had just lived through.
ALSO ON RT.COMWhose Israel and whose Palestine? Extremists are running amok as leaderships fail
_“My street used to be the most beautiful street in the Gaza Strip. It’s the main road to Al-Shifa Hospital, and has schools, banks, institutes and markets as well. It really has a unique atmosphere”_ Ruba said. _“Now everything is totally destroyed and I don’t know how I will ever go back to normal after all of this.”_ 
I asked her how the attack started and what she remembered of it. 




Ruba Shabit in al-Wehda street © Anas Al Baba
_“I live in the Al-Nakheel building,” _she said. _“When the attack first started, three missiles struck my neighbour’s house and then two hit the next one. Three missiles were then fired into the middle of the street and the entrance of my building – all of this without any prior warning from Israel. When me and my family first heard the explosions, we were trying to sleep. We thought the missile had hit the apartment above us, and heard the smashing of glass. But we then realised it was below us”. _ 
She described the terrifying scenes around her and how her family had fled. 
_“We started running spontaneously. We collected some clothes quickly and were all in a rush, shouting. This was really a scene I will never forget. We started running down the stairs – we didn’t take the elevator because it was too dangerous. We shouted on every floor, calling people to get to safety, but, of course, they’d heard it all too and were also screaming and crazy.” _
ALSO ON RT.COM‘Shame on you’: Israel’s OFFICIAL Twitter account attacks Bella Hadid after model joins pro-Palestinian march in NY
She said everyone then congregated in the basement of the building to seek shelter and dared not leave for fear of what might happen to them were they to venture outside. Tired, stressed and confused, they could go nowhere else that night. 
_“I felt like I was dead, like it was certain that we were all going to die in that basement, I felt that they [the Israelis] were going to hit the building and it was going to collapse on us and bury us all under the rumble. Everyone in the building was terrified”,_ Ruba recalled. _“I saw the scene, I felt it, but... I don’t know, I just felt I had to have more courage to calm my mother down.” _ 
_“I later found out that no one in my building, thank God, was killed, but our neighbours in the building next to us were all buried under the rubble... We all heard them screaming, but we weren’t able to do anything to help them for fear that if we went outside we might also get targeted. Airstrikes had hit most of the roads and blocked even ambulances from coming. It seemed like everything had been bombed.”_ 
I asked her to talk about what had happened after those first few hours when everyone was trapped and the bombing was ongoing. She said her mother had considered leaving to go elsewhere on foot, but decided against it when she found out that nowhere she could walk to was safe, so they returned to their apartment instead.
She described the explosions as being louder and more frightening than she had ever before experienced. For a journalist just 23 years old, trying to make a better life for herself, to experience this sort of pain and suffering is something she should never have had to endure. On Monday morning, her place of work was also under threat of attack and she was forced to evacuate. 
ALSO ON RT.COMIsrael says Hamas endangering Palestinians as IDF posts video showing militants’ rocket misfiring and landing in Gaza
Ruba Shabit’s courage as a journalist has been truly inspiring, but the personal cost she is paying for continuing to cover events in Gaza, which are not only mentally scarring for her but for all those who live in the territory, is beyond comprehension. Of the 30 confirmed as having been killed on Sunday morning, nine were women and 11 were children. 
The real-life cost of war should never be trivialised or regarded as just another tragic story. The message Ruba was desperate to convey when talking to me was that the people of Gaza aren’t simply statistics. They are no different from anyone else, including those reading this article – they just happen to have been born in the most unfortunate of places. If justice is ever to be served, there must be a full, independent and comprehensive investigation into Israel’s massacre of Palestinian civilians on Al-Wehda Street – no excuses will suffice.
*Think your friends would be interested? Share this story!*
The statements, views and opinions expressed in this column are solely those of the author and do not necessarily represent those of RT.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
3


----------



## sammuel

Ahmet Pasha said:


> View attachment 746009
> 
> Look at this pathetic headline. SMQ is so right about Western media.




it is prophesized that until the end of days comes , Jerusalem , rather than being a source of blessing to all nations as intended , will be a burden :

*" On that day, when all the nations of the earth are gathered against her, I will make Jerusalem a burden rock for all the nations. All who try to move it will injure themselves. "*

Zechariah 12 , 3


~

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

Video captures Israeli ‘roof knock’ before Gaza building is destroyed


Dramatic video captured the moment a building in north Gaza was hit by an Israeli “roof knock” bomb – giving residents the chance to escape before the structure was destroyed in an airstrike.




nypost.com





*Video captures Israeli ‘roof knock’ before Gaza building is destroyed*
By Yaron Steinbuch
May 20, 2021 | 12:41pm | Updated



Video shows IDF employing its "roof knocking" technique on a Gaza building seconds before destroying it





















Close

*MORE ON:*
*ISRAEL DEFENSE FORCES*
*Netanyahu says drone shot down by Israel was armed, launched by Iran

Palestinian woman killed by Israeli soldiers after opening fire in West Bank: report

Israel hit by rockets from southern Lebanon

Israeli military video reveals scope of airstrikes on Hamas ‘terror’ tunnels*
Dramatic video captured the moment a building in north Gaza was hit by an Israeli “roof knock” bomb — giving residents the chance to escape before the structure was destroyed in an airstrike.
The footage — shot by Fares Marwan Alghoul — shows the first impact by a device that produces a large cloud of dust and smoke as the one-story building remains standing.
The structure is then seen destroyed in a huge blast when a more destructive bomb or missile follows in the Tuesday incident, Storyful reported.
In 2009, the United Nations said the technique was “not effective as a warning and constitutes a form of attack against the civilians inhabiting the building.”
The Israel Defense Forces said it is one of several ways in which the military dedicates “resources to minimize civilian harm” in the enclave.
“Roof knocking” is the Israeli military practice of dropping lighter explosives onto buildings as a warning.ares Marwan Alghoul via Storyful
The military also has been calling residents by phone, sending them text messages and dropping flyers since its war on Gaza in 2008-2009.
During that campaign, the IDF said it had made 165,000 phone calls to residents instructing them to vacate immediately, often sending pre-recorded messages in Arabic, Agence France-Presse reported.
In its report, the UN said that in some cases, the strike occurred only five minutes after a phone call.
A more destructive bomb or missile follows the “roof knocking” bomb.ares Marwan Alghoul via Storyful
In the Jabaliya camp in the north of the Gaza Strip, Mohammed al-Ashqar said he had been warned to run out of his home.
“We received last night a call to evacuate the place, and when we did, the entire neighborhood was destroyed,” he told AFP. “My shop and house were completely destroyed.”
Amnesty International criticized the practice as not nearly enough to warn civilians.
Amnesty International criticizes “roof knocking” as not nearly enough of a warning to civilians.ares Marwan Alghoul via Storyful
*SEE ALSO*



*Israel reportedly agrees to cease-fire with Hamas in talks with Egypt*
“Giving warning does not absolve an attacking force from the obligation to adhere to other rules of international humanitarian law” including not targeting civilians, the rights group agency’s spokeswoman Sara Hashash told AFP.
“In many cases key elements of effective warning have been missing, including timelines, informing civilians where it is safe to flee, and providing safe passage and sufficient time to flee before an attack,” she added.
The IDF told The Post in statement that the military, “and the Air Force in particular, attach paramount importance to accuracy and reducing harm to civilians.
“When planning a target, the IDF devotes significant time and resources to preparing the attack and where feasible, uses various tools, including advance warnings, roof knocking, street knocking, target clearing operations and a variety of professional calculations carried out by the Operations Analysis Directorate,” it said.
“The use of these means varies depending on, among other factors, the type of target, the expected collateral damage, and the resources available at the time,” the IDF continued.
“Despite Hamas’ aims to endanger its own civilians, the IDF will continue to make efforts to minimize harm to civilians while continuing to attack Hamas terror targets,” it adde


----------



## Adecypher

khansaheeb said:


> Video captures Israeli ‘roof knock’ before Gaza building is destroyed
> 
> 
> Dramatic video captured the moment a building in north Gaza was hit by an Israeli “roof knock” bomb – giving residents the chance to escape before the structure was destroyed in an airstrike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Video captures Israeli ‘roof knock’ before Gaza building is destroyed*
> By Yaron Steinbuch
> May 20, 2021 | 12:41pm | Updated
> 
> 
> 
> Video shows IDF employing its "roof knocking" technique on a Gaza building seconds before destroying it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close
> 
> *MORE ON:*
> *ISRAEL DEFENSE FORCES*
> *Netanyahu says drone shot down by Israel was armed, launched by Iran
> 
> Palestinian woman killed by Israeli soldiers after opening fire in West Bank: report
> 
> Israel hit by rockets from southern Lebanon
> 
> Israeli military video reveals scope of airstrikes on Hamas ‘terror’ tunnels*
> Dramatic video captured the moment a building in north Gaza was hit by an Israeli “roof knock” bomb — giving residents the chance to escape before the structure was destroyed in an airstrike.
> The footage — shot by Fares Marwan Alghoul — shows the first impact by a device that produces a large cloud of dust and smoke as the one-story building remains standing.
> The structure is then seen destroyed in a huge blast when a more destructive bomb or missile follows in the Tuesday incident, Storyful reported.
> In 2009, the United Nations said the technique was “not effective as a warning and constitutes a form of attack against the civilians inhabiting the building.”
> The Israel Defense Forces said it is one of several ways in which the military dedicates “resources to minimize civilian harm” in the enclave.
> “Roof knocking” is the Israeli military practice of dropping lighter explosives onto buildings as a warning.ares Marwan Alghoul via Storyful
> The military also has been calling residents by phone, sending them text messages and dropping flyers since its war on Gaza in 2008-2009.
> During that campaign, the IDF said it had made 165,000 phone calls to residents instructing them to vacate immediately, often sending pre-recorded messages in Arabic, Agence France-Presse reported.
> In its report, the UN said that in some cases, the strike occurred only five minutes after a phone call.
> A more destructive bomb or missile follows the “roof knocking” bomb.ares Marwan Alghoul via Storyful
> In the Jabaliya camp in the north of the Gaza Strip, Mohammed al-Ashqar said he had been warned to run out of his home.
> “We received last night a call to evacuate the place, and when we did, the entire neighborhood was destroyed,” he told AFP. “My shop and house were completely destroyed.”
> Amnesty International criticized the practice as not nearly enough to warn civilians.
> Amnesty International criticizes “roof knocking” as not nearly enough of a warning to civilians.ares Marwan Alghoul via Storyful
> *SEE ALSO*
> 
> View attachment 746206
> 
> *Israel reportedly agrees to cease-fire with Hamas in talks with Egypt*
> “Giving warning does not absolve an attacking force from the obligation to adhere to other rules of international humanitarian law” including not targeting civilians, the rights group agency’s spokeswoman Sara Hashash told AFP.
> “In many cases key elements of effective warning have been missing, including timelines, informing civilians where it is safe to flee, and providing safe passage and sufficient time to flee before an attack,” she added.
> The IDF told The Post in statement that the military, “and the Air Force in particular, attach paramount importance to accuracy and reducing harm to civilians.
> “When planning a target, the IDF devotes significant time and resources to preparing the attack and where feasible, uses various tools, including advance warnings, roof knocking, street knocking, target clearing operations and a variety of professional calculations carried out by the Operations Analysis Directorate,” it said.
> “The use of these means varies depending on, among other factors, the type of target, the expected collateral damage, and the resources available at the time,” the IDF continued.
> “Despite Hamas’ aims to endanger its own civilians, the IDF will continue to make efforts to minimize harm to civilians while continuing to attack Hamas terror targets,” it adde


Sir, in my opinion the way IDF destroyed the buildings in Gaza i.e. with precision is a message for surrounding Muslim countries that look do not even think about helping Palestine ... or you will be next in future ... I mean IAF have previously attacked other Countries without getting a similar reply from its target Countries ... it is like a very little version of “shock and Awe” of Baghdad ...




just imagine what ALL Arab Countries leader at that were thinking .... it had such a huge psychological impact ... now at present the mainstream media is showing these footages again and again to create fear ...


----------



## Shah_G

sammuel said:


> And where would you claim the promised land to be ?
> 
> The return of the sons of Israel to the promised land is the main motive in the bible , by many prophets :
> 
> 
> *17 “Therefore say: ‘This is what the Sovereign Lord says: I will gather you from the nations and bring you back from the countries where you have been scattered, and I will give you back the land of Israel again.’*
> 
> *18 “They will return to it and remove all its vile images and detestable idols.
> 
> 19 I will give them an undivided heart and put a new spirit in them; I will remove from them their heart of stone and give them a heart of flesh.
> 
> 20 Then they will follow my decrees and be careful to keep my laws. They will be my people, and I will be their God*
> 
> 
> Ezekiel 11 - 17-20
> 
> 
> ~


Yes, and were gathered back after the 1st temple dropped.

The land belonged to nation of Israel as long they served and followed the commandments of god of Abraham. So the covenant was made, and the arch of the covenant was given to nation of Israel that they served god of Abraham.

Ancient Israel betrayed God of Abraham, killed many prophets, fought amongst themselves and the nation spilt in two. Violation with the covenant made with God Of Abraham by disobeying his commands resulted with kingdom taken away from your people. The arch of the convenant was also taken away by God. The temple was dropped which marked that you no longer represented god of Abraham, which takes away your claim to the land.

If you claim the land on religious grounds, there would no bigger hypocrite than one who does that. Because god of Abraham and according to Judaism homosexuality is against teachings of Judaism so is drinking and modern way of life that lit up Tel Aviv the modern homosexual capital of the world. Matter of fact, there are clubs and bars in the holy city of Jerusalem. So your claim that god of Abraham gave you the land is a baseless claim whatsoever with nothing to back up with. I can only show you why you have no more claim to this land if anything.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

sammuel said:


> it is prophesized that until the end of days comes , Jerusalem , rather than being a source of blessing to all nations as intended , will be a burden :
> 
> *" On that day, when all the nations of the earth are gathered against her, I will make Jerusalem a burden rock for all the nations. All who try to move it will injure themselves. "*
> 
> Zechariah 12 , 3
> 
> 
> ~


Hallelujah Jesus loves you!







khansaheeb said:


> Video captures Israeli ‘roof knock’ before Gaza building is destroyed
> 
> 
> Dramatic video captured the moment a building in north Gaza was hit by an Israeli “roof knock” bomb – giving residents the chance to escape before the structure was destroyed in an airstrike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Video captures Israeli ‘roof knock’ before Gaza building is destroyed*
> By Yaron Steinbuch
> May 20, 2021 | 12:41pm | Updated
> 
> 
> 
> Video shows IDF employing its "roof knocking" technique on a Gaza building seconds before destroying it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close
> 
> *MORE ON:*
> *ISRAEL DEFENSE FORCES*
> *Netanyahu says drone shot down by Israel was armed, launched by Iran
> 
> Palestinian woman killed by Israeli soldiers after opening fire in West Bank: report
> 
> Israel hit by rockets from southern Lebanon
> 
> Israeli military video reveals scope of airstrikes on Hamas ‘terror’ tunnels*
> Dramatic video captured the moment a building in north Gaza was hit by an Israeli “roof knock” bomb — giving residents the chance to escape before the structure was destroyed in an airstrike.
> The footage — shot by Fares Marwan Alghoul — shows the first impact by a device that produces a large cloud of dust and smoke as the one-story building remains standing.
> The structure is then seen destroyed in a huge blast when a more destructive bomb or missile follows in the Tuesday incident, Storyful reported.
> In 2009, the United Nations said the technique was “not effective as a warning and constitutes a form of attack against the civilians inhabiting the building.”
> The Israel Defense Forces said it is one of several ways in which the military dedicates “resources to minimize civilian harm” in the enclave.
> “Roof knocking” is the Israeli military practice of dropping lighter explosives onto buildings as a warning.ares Marwan Alghoul via Storyful
> The military also has been calling residents by phone, sending them text messages and dropping flyers since its war on Gaza in 2008-2009.
> During that campaign, the IDF said it had made 165,000 phone calls to residents instructing them to vacate immediately, often sending pre-recorded messages in Arabic, Agence France-Presse reported.
> In its report, the UN said that in some cases, the strike occurred only five minutes after a phone call.
> A more destructive bomb or missile follows the “roof knocking” bomb.ares Marwan Alghoul via Storyful
> In the Jabaliya camp in the north of the Gaza Strip, Mohammed al-Ashqar said he had been warned to run out of his home.
> “We received last night a call to evacuate the place, and when we did, the entire neighborhood was destroyed,” he told AFP. “My shop and house were completely destroyed.”
> Amnesty International criticized the practice as not nearly enough to warn civilians.
> Amnesty International criticizes “roof knocking” as not nearly enough of a warning to civilians.ares Marwan Alghoul via Storyful
> *SEE ALSO*
> 
> View attachment 746206
> 
> *Israel reportedly agrees to cease-fire with Hamas in talks with Egypt*
> “Giving warning does not absolve an attacking force from the obligation to adhere to other rules of international humanitarian law” including not targeting civilians, the rights group agency’s spokeswoman Sara Hashash told AFP.
> “In many cases key elements of effective warning have been missing, including timelines, informing civilians where it is safe to flee, and providing safe passage and sufficient time to flee before an attack,” she added.
> The IDF told The Post in statement that the military, “and the Air Force in particular, attach paramount importance to accuracy and reducing harm to civilians.
> “When planning a target, the IDF devotes significant time and resources to preparing the attack and where feasible, uses various tools, including advance warnings, roof knocking, street knocking, target clearing operations and a variety of professional calculations carried out by the Operations Analysis Directorate,” it said.
> “The use of these means varies depending on, among other factors, the type of target, the expected collateral damage, and the resources available at the time,” the IDF continued.
> “Despite Hamas’ aims to endanger its own civilians, the IDF will continue to make efforts to minimize harm to civilians while continuing to attack Hamas terror targets,” it adde


Oh yea the famous or rather kept hidden "roof knock". This is the "warning" Israel gives to Palestinians. This is the "warning" when Western media says IDF warned Palestinians to escape.

Pure evil duplicity.


Adecypher said:


> Sir, in my opinion the way IDF destroyed the buildings in Gaza i.e. with precision is a message for surrounding Muslim countries that look do not even think about helping Palestine ... or you will be next in future ... I mean IAF have previously attacked other Countries without getting a similar reply from its target Countries ... it is like a very little version of “shock and Awe” of Baghdad ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just imagine what ALL Arab Countries leader at that were thinking .... it had such a huge psychological impact ... now at present the mainstream media is showing these footages again and again to create fear ...


IAF should try something like that against Turkey, China or Pakistan. Anyone can pull stunts on Syria, Egypt, Lebanon and 1980s Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

I can only imagine just how much incredible power beyond comprehension that the ark of the covenant contained.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Shah_G said:


> Yes, and were gathered back after the 1st temple dropped.
> 
> The land belonged to nation of Israel as long they served and followed the commandments of god of Abraham. So the covenant was made, and the arch of the covenant was given to nation of Israel that they served god of Abraham.
> 
> Ancient Israel betrayed God of Abraham, killed many prophets, fought amongst themselves and the nation spilt in two. Violation with the covenant made with God Of Abraham by disobeying his commands resulted with kingdom taken away from your people. The arch of the convenant was also taken away by God. The temple was dropped which marked that you no longer represented god of Abraham, which takes away your claim to the land.
> 
> If you claim the land on religious grounds, there would no bigger hypocrite than one who does that. Because god of Abraham and according to Judaism homosexuality is against teachings of Judaism so is drinking and modern way of life that lit up Tel Aviv the modern homosexual capital of the world. Matter of fact, there are clubs and bars in the holy city of Jerusalem. So your claim that god of Abraham gave you the land is a baseless claim whatsoever with nothing to back up with. I can only show you why you have no more claim to this land if anything.


Sound theological reasoning brother. Nice.


----------



## Adecypher

Ahmet Pasha said:


> IAF should try something like that against Turkey, China or Pakistan. Anyone can pull stunts on Syria, Egypt, Lebanon and 1980s Iraq.


Not happening...


----------



## khansaheeb

Adecypher said:


> Sir, in my opinion the way IDF destroyed the buildings in Gaza i.e. with precision is a message for surrounding Muslim countries that look do not even think about helping Palestine ... or you will be next in future ... I mean IAF have previously attacked other Countries without getting a similar reply from its target Countries ... it is like a very little version of “shock and Awe” of Baghdad ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just imagine what ALL Arab Countries leader at that were thinking .... it had such a huge psychological impact ... now at present the mainstream media is showing these footages again and again to create fear ...


Yeh , such a psychological awe that the great USA got defeated by a bunch of goat herders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Repost if already posted.




6:50 famous settler Jacob al khinzeer bin al himaar.

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

Jordan could be next :-


*Former IDF colonel Udi Evental warns: Confronting US on Iran has price tag *







On Israel with Ben Caspit, an Al-Monitor podcast
Former IDF colonel Udi Evental warns: Confronting US on Iran has price tag

00:00 / 39:18

Ben Caspit speaks this week with senior researcher and policy-planning expert Udi Evental. The former IDF colonel warns that Israel’s current policies on Iran and confronting the Biden administration over a return to the nuclear deal were crafted by Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu alone, without any consultation or a decision-making process. Evental argues that the lack of a decision-making process has become a pattern in Israeli governing. Israeli silence over the expected US-Emirati F-35 deal *and deteriorating bilateral relations with Jordan *are two examples of this dangerous pattern. 
Links:
-Israel adopts 'controlled escalation' policy for Iran (al-monitor.com) 
-Israel stands alone on Iran (al-monitor.com) 
-Israel on high alert after Natanz blast (al-monitor.com) 
-Israel’s Gantz battles to preserve ties with Jordan (al-monitor.com) 


Read more: https://www.al-monitor.com/podcasts...nfronting-us-iran-has-price-tag#ixzz6vZKPkPUI


----------



## Adecypher

khansaheeb said:


> Yeh , such a psychological awe that the great USA got defeated by a bunch of goat herders.


Sir you got angry for no reason but I understand it hurts to see the way Iraq was bombed by US ...

And if you are referring to Afghanistan than you should know that more than 71,000 innocent civilians died in the war since 2001... and thousands lost their legs and limbs as well I mean became maazoor now the defeating part on paper yes US is leaving and it seems like the War is over but it isn’t ... it is just transitioned to being State owned to become privately owned (i.e. handled by private contractors with no accountability of innocent lives or so called collateral damage) with no guaranty of no more civilian deaths ... so it is not over yet practically (i.e peace is not fully attained) but yes the objectives which US had planned are NOT achieved so far...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

Adecypher said:


> Sir you got angry for no reason but I understand it hurts to see the way Iraq was bombed by US ...
> 
> And if you are referring to Afghanistan than you should know that more than 71,000 innocent civilians died in the war since 2001... and thousands lost their legs and limbs as well I mean became maazoor now the defeating part on paper yes US is leaving and it seems like the War is over but it isn’t ... it is just transitioned to being State owned to become privately owned (i.e. handled by private contractors with no accountability of innocent lives or so called collateral damage) with no guaranty of no more civilian deaths ... so it is not over yet practically (i.e peace is not fully attained) but yes the objectives which US had planned are NOT achieved so far...


A cheap analysis and comparison by you, If you go by numbers killed then Hitler and Germany were the most victorious, but you and I know better.


----------



## Adecypher

khansaheeb said:


> A cheap analysis and comparison by you, If you go by numbers killed then Hitler and Germany were the most victorious, but you and I know better.


Again if I hurt your ego than I apologize ... I didn’t knew I am talking to a kid but you will see how things will play out in Afghanistan and if you want me to give you updates I will certainly do that as well ...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sammuel

Shah_G said:


> Yes, and were gathered back after the 1st temple dropped.
> 
> The land belonged to nation of Israel as long they served and followed the commandments of god of Abraham. So the covenant was made, and the arch of the covenant was given to nation of Israel that they served god of Abraham.
> 
> Ancient Israel betrayed God of Abraham, killed many prophets, fought amongst themselves and the nation spilt in two. Violation with the covenant made with God Of Abraham by disobeying his commands resulted with kingdom taken away from your people. The arch of the convenant was also taken away by God. The temple was dropped which marked that you no longer represented god of Abraham, which takes away your claim to the land.
> 
> If you claim the land on religious grounds, there would no bigger hypocrite than one who does that. Because god of Abraham and according to Judaism homosexuality is against teachings of Judaism so is drinking and modern way of life that lit up Tel Aviv the modern homosexual capital of the world. Matter of fact, there are clubs and bars in the holy city of Jerusalem. So your claim that god of Abraham gave you the land is a baseless claim whatsoever with nothing to back up with. I can only show you why you have no more claim to this land if anything.





I am not claiming any land rights based on those prophecies here.

However i think it is important for people to know them to understand what drew that Jewish people back to Israel in the last century,

One can argue all that happened was just chance and had nothing to do with the bible prophecy.

However i find it interesting to read a prophecy that was given some 2500 years ago.

But please lets not make an argument about it,

The basic story line of all the prophets stating from mosses was :

The the sons of Israel would be exiles for many years .

That even in exile the sons of Israel would know no peace but be scorned and persecuted.

That the Sons of Israel would be gathered from many nations back to the promised land.

And that even they will think they sit safely in the land of Israel they will be attacked by many nations -

and only after that would the covenant with God be renewed , not just by Israel but by all nations.

this are what the prophecies of the bible say in a nutshell.




~

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Adecypher

khansaheeb said:


> A cheap analysis and comparison by you, If you go by numbers killed then Hitler and Germany were the most victorious, but you and I know better.


Seriously “maafi dedo yaar” ... had hoti hey..

“apna koi level hi nahi hey”


----------



## khansaheeb

Adecypher said:


> Again if I hurt your ego than I apologize ... I didn’t knew I am talking to a kid but you will see how things will play out in Afghanistan and if you want me to give you updates I will certainly do that as well ...


Yes, please Mystery Man give us your updates, you are most welcome for your input no matter who you are and where you are from.


Jan 2019
The Mystery Man
He is, the mystery man.
Walking at night.
He is the mystery man.
Always out of sight.

The mystery man, is odd
he comes at night, leaves at dawn.
The mystery man, is as tall as a rod
He is all brains, no brawn.

We spend our time, you and I,
thinking, "Who is the mystery man?"
Is he a cop? a doc? or a spy?
Does he drive a bus? a car? or a van?

The world needs the mystery man.
He makes us all feel safe.
The mystery man always has a plan.

He is always there,
watching.

Some say, we don't need the mystery man,
they say he is a nuisance.
Others say, since he came,
life has been an improvement.

He does not seek glory,
He does not seek fame.
He only seeks a place in someone's story,
to be remembered, but never by name.

Thank you to those who try to make people's lives better, even if they don't know it. Thank you to all the "mystery men".



Written by
Rumi Iqbal 20/M





__





The Mystery Man by Rumi Iqbal


Click to read the poem and comment...




hellopoetry.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

thetutle said:


> If you have a "rich" country and the zionist elite control all the money and ordinary people live like crap, is it really a rich country?


Ordinary people are fine in Israel. Minimum wage in Israel is more than 1600 $ a month. Israel is most advanced technological and hi tec power in Middle East. 

Iran in 1970-es was a country with economy and industries growing at insane rates. It had GNP per capita higher than South Korea and 1.5 higher than Turkey. Today it is retarted 3rd word country ruled by IRGC mafia.

And those who take Khamenaistic Iran as ally are in much worse state. Gaza is no exception. Syria, Iraq, Lebanon, Yemen - all are failed states.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## khansaheeb

sammuel said:


> I am not claiming any land rights based on those prophecies here.
> 
> However i think it is important for people to know them to understand what drew that Jewish people back to Israel in the last century,
> 
> One can argue all that happened was just chance and had nothing to do with the bible prophecy.
> 
> However i find it interesting to read a prophecy that was given some 2500 years ago.
> 
> But please lets not make an argument about it,
> 
> The basic story line of all the prophets stating from mosses was :
> 
> The the sons of Israel would be exiles for many years .
> 
> That even in exile the sons of Israel would know no peace but be scorned and persecuted.
> 
> That the Sons of Israel would be gathered from many nations back to the promised land.
> 
> And that even they will think they sit safely in the land of Israel they will be attacked by many nations -
> 
> and only after that would the covenant with God be renewed , not just by Israel but by all nations.
> 
> this are what the prophecies of the bible say in a nutshell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~



What nonsense. You could have lived peacefully with the Palestinians but your greed got the better of you. Your crazed perception that you are the chosen ones has instigated your genocidal mania where you have lost the meaning and value of your holy scriptures.


500 said:


> Ordinary people are fine in Israel. Minimum wage in Israel is more than 1600 $ a month. Israel is most advanced technological and hi tec power in Middle East.
> 
> Iran in 1970-es was a country with economy and industries growing at insane rates. It had GNP per capita higher than South Korea and 1.5 higher than Turkey. Today it is retarted 3rd word country ruled by IRGC mafia.
> 
> And those who take Khamenaistic Iran as ally are in much worse state. Gaza is no exception. Syria, Iraq, Lebanon, Yemen - all are failed states.


Your wealth is fake, you got free money at the expense of the American and British tax payers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Adecypher

khansaheeb said:


> Yes, please Mystery Man give us your updates, you are most welcome for your input no matter who you are and where you are from.
> 
> 
> Jan 2019
> The Mystery Man
> He is, the mystery man.
> Walking at night.
> He is the mystery man.
> Always out of sight.
> 
> The mystery man, is odd
> he comes at night, leaves at dawn.
> The mystery man, is as tall as a rod
> He is all brains, no brawn.
> 
> We spend our time, you and I,
> thinking, "Who is the mystery man?"
> Is he a cop? a doc? or a spy?
> Does he drive a bus? a car? or a van?
> 
> The world needs the mystery man.
> He makes us all feel safe.
> The mystery man always has a plan.
> 
> He is always there,
> watching.
> 
> Some say, we don't need the mystery man,
> they say he is a nuisance.
> Others say, since he came,
> life has been an improvement.
> 
> He does not seek glory,
> He does not seek fame.
> He only seeks a place in someone's story,
> to be remembered, but never by name.
> 
> Thank you to those who try to make people's lives better, even if they don't know it. Thank you to all the "mystery men".
> 
> 
> 
> Written by
> Rumi Iqbal 20/M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mystery Man by Rumi Iqbal
> 
> 
> Click to read the poem and comment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hellopoetry.com



Yeh mohib e wattan banda *faqeer* hey or iswaqt *diyaar e ghair* mein apni duty de raha hey...

Masha Allah great wisdom by Molana Rumi (RA) ...







*Baba Bulleh Shah (RA)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

khansaheeb said:


> Yeh , such a psychological awe that the great USA got defeated by a bunch of goat herders.


I do not recall a single battle in which Afghan Taliban managed to rout American troops from any sector of Afghanistan, or hold their ground in recaptured cities when US-led forces joined the show. Afghan Taliban could simply wait for NATO drawdowns and negotiated there way to perceived victory with Trump administration. Let us talk when any Islamic country can fight (and defeat) US-led forces out in the open. Afghan Taliban owe much to Pakistan as well. Much stronger forces have fallen in the battlefield because they were fighting in different situations and terrain that wasn't landlocked.


----------



## LimaCharlie

Mild humour allowed
IDF violates ceasefire after 12 hours of implementation by storming al aqsa mosque.




Hamas operatives celebrating their victory by distributing sweets




Map showing scale of rocket attacks throughout israel








Rockets impacting Israeli cities

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LimaCharlie

Scale of Destruction in Israeli cities


















IDF Bus targeted by Hamas ATGM

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LimaCharlie

Israeli settlers kick out old palestinian couple








Iron dome interceptions over the skies of Ashkelon












merkava tank pounded by rocket
Rocket strike births new sun in oil facility in israel

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## LimaCharlie

This pic speaks for itself

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LimaCharlie

0

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LimaCharlie



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

LeGenD said:


> I do not recall a single battle in which Afghan Taliban managed to rout American troops from any sector of Afghanistan, or hold their ground in recaptured cities when US-led forces joined the show. Afghan Taliban could simply wait for NATO drawdowns and negotiated there way to perceived victory with Trump administration. Let us talk when any Islamic country can fight (and defeat) US-led forces out in the open. Afghan Taliban owe much to Pakistan as well. Much stronger forces have fallen in the battlefield because they were fighting in different situations and terrain that wasn't landlocked.


A failure in achieving your objectives is a defeat. Unable to defeat an enemy a 1000 times weaker than you is a defeat. Spending a thousand times more than your enemy and unable to beat your enemy is a defeat. Retreating and abandoning your allies is a defeat. You can put whatever spin you want but the US and NATO forces have been defeated and humbled by one of the poorest nations in the world, A rag tag coalition of goat herders has defeated the greatest army and the greatest expenditure mankind has ever seen. They have created a monster on Pakistan's doorstep and left Afghanistan in more turmoil and bloodshed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Goritoes said:


> I think the rightful comparison is between Bibi and Bhaghdadi, they both are in the same league.


Good news. Illegal Israeli settler project is collapsing 
@Dariush the Great

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## LeGenD

khansaheeb said:


> A failure in achieving your objectives is a defeat. Unable to defeat an enemy a 1000 times weaker than you is a defeat. Spending a thousand times more than your enemy and unable to beat your enemy is a defeat. Retreating and abandoning your allies is a defeat. You can put whatever spin you want but the US and NATO forces have been defeated and humbled by one of the poorest nations in the world, A rag tag coalition of goat herders has defeated the greatest army and the greatest expenditure mankind has ever seen. They have created a monster on Pakistan's doorstep and left Afghanistan in more turmoil and bloodshed.


Americans were in pursuit of Al-Qaeda Network in Af-Pak region; they succeeded in defanging this organization in the region (primary objective of Operation Enduring Freedom accomplished). Afghan Taliban were ousted from power for providing cover to Al-Qaeda Network (secondary objective of Operation Enduring Freedom accomplished). Resulting power vacuum was filled by creating a new government for Afghanistan (another secondary objective of Operation Enduring Freedom accomplished).

USA had much better access to Afghanistan via Pakistan however. Pakistan was in a good position to protect its interests in Afghanistan therefore. USA never declared Afghan Taliban a terrorist organization for instance (what does this tell you?); negotiations with Afghan Taliban were on the cards in fact. These negotiations commenced in times of Obama administration and bore fruit in times of Trump administration. These negotiations were not about release of American POW from prison camps of Afghan Taliban or the instrument of surrender of US-led forces to Afghan Taliban in Afghanistan. These negotiations were about Afghan Taliban accepting American terms for Al-Qaeda Network in exchange for EXIT of US-led forces from Afghanistan; mutually acceptable resolution to both camps in the end. This is a political settlement and does not suggest DEFEAT of either camp.

Your statement (see post # 1437) - gives the impression that Afghan Taliban defeated US-led forces in battlefield(s) of Afghanistan and Americans were negotiating release of American POW or something on these lines. This is patently false assertion. It would be a grave mistake to PREDICT how US-led forces would fare in conventional battle(s) with another army (or militia) in another territory on the basis of developments in Afghanistan.

Afghanistan is not politically stable to begin with; Afghan Taliban restored peace in numerous parts of the country only to fall under the spell of Al-Qaeda Network and WE know how this panned out. Pakistan is making the right call by fencing Durand Line in the present. This should have been done before but better late than never.


----------



## LimaCharlie

Who merged my thread smh, it was meant for only photos and videos relating to the subject, not debates 🙄

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

CONGRAGULATION TO THE RESISTANCE OF STATE OF PALESTINE 

IOF WAS SO SCARED TO GO IN GAZA 

THANKS TO THE PALESTINE

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Numerous said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395755528782028803




This conflict is for sure has brought out in open a lot of hypocritical cun**.

I never liked Mahdi Hassan, always had negative vibes about him.

He has got Indian background, ofcourse from a certain school of thought, combine the two, you got a deadly mix of inbred hatred for Pakistan. I think he is just pissed off that his overlords in Iran are not in front and instead its Pakistan which is at leading role this time around, supporting Palestinian cause.

The whataboutry he is currently employing to hide his slip up, labeling all those who calling him out, as "Pakistani nationalists". What a horrible miserable cun*.

Pakistani shouldn't spare this piece of shite. Destroy this hyprocrate career.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## NightStrike

sammuel said:


> I am not claiming any land rights based on those prophecies here.
> 
> However i think it is important for people to know them to understand what drew that Jewish people back to Israel in the last century,
> 
> One can argue all that happened was just chance and had nothing to do with the bible prophecy.
> 
> However i find it interesting to read a prophecy that was given some 2500 years ago.
> 
> But please lets not make an argument about it,
> 
> The basic story line of all the prophets stating from mosses was :
> 
> The the sons of Israel would be exiles for many years .
> 
> That even in exile the sons of Israel would know no peace but be scorned and persecuted.
> 
> That the Sons of Israel would be gathered from many nations back to the promised land.
> 
> And that even they will think they sit safely in the land of Israel they will be attacked by many nations -
> 
> and only after that would the covenant with God be renewed , not just by Israel but by all nations.
> 
> this are what the prophecies of the bible say in a nutshell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~



The Bible is not a land deed 😜

Plus there is a concept of doing good: personally for me I could care less who lives in Palestine whether it’s Jews Muslims or Christians- it’s the genocidal factor that I have a problem with. The zionists are willing to commit great atrocities and land theft in pursuit of their goals just like the Muslim ISIS but with a political face lift.

The problem isn’t Jews and it never was. Terrorists can be Jewish, Muslim, or Christian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## NightStrike

Ultimately the right wing Israelis have ensured that the only solution is a one state solution. This greed for more land will only result in this. Unless Israel wants to openly commit genocide of millions of Palestinians or remove them by force and throw them in Jordan- they might have a bad few days in the media and probably a few things written about them in history books.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Numerous

Taimoor Khan said:


> This conflict is for sure has brought out in open a lot of hypocritical cun**.
> 
> I never liked Mahdi Hassan, always had negative vibes about him.
> 
> He has got Indian background, ofcourse from a certain school of thought, combine the two, you got a deadly mix of inbred hatred for Pakistan. I think he is just pissed off that his overlords in Iran are not in front and instead its Pakistan which is at leading role this time around, supporting Palestinian cause.
> 
> The whataboutry he is currently employing to hide his slip up, labeling all those who calling him out, as "Pakistani nationalists". What a horrible miserable cun*.
> 
> Pakistani shouldn't spare this piece of shite. Destroy this hyprocrate career.



Some people are snakes bro.

I agree the hypocrites have been out in force recently. He has been known to simp for iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Numerous said:


> Some people are snakes bro.
> 
> I agree the hypocrites have been out in force recently. He has been known to simp for iran.


Here is a video of Mehdi hasan "simping for Iran". Some of you People here are some high level geniuses🤪

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Numerous

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Here is a video of Mehdi hasan "simping for Iran". Some of you People here are some high level geniuses🤪



Blame Mehdi for sending mixed messages. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267880532509065216

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thetutle

500 said:


> Ordinary people are fine in Israel. Minimum wage in Israel is more than 1600 $ a month. Israel is most advanced technological and hi tec power in Middle East.
> 
> Iran in 1970-es was a country with economy and industries growing at insane rates. It had GNP per capita higher than South Korea and 1.5 higher than Turkey. Today it is retarted 3rd word country ruled by IRGC mafia.
> 
> And those who take Khamenaistic Iran as ally are in much worse state. Gaza is no exception. Syria, Iraq, Lebanon, Yemen - all are failed states.



Yes I realise that. Israel is indeed rich. So are the people, I know many. 

The problem is when it comes to Iran. Iran was much "richer" before, but what's the point of Iran being rich if the riches are all owned by the ruling Zionist elite. 

America is also rich, but poor white people cant afford to fix a tooth and live in trailer parks while the ruling Zionist elites like Epstein and Weinstein have pedophile islands and fly around in their jets and take poor young white women as sex slaves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

It should not be of any concern to this thread what religious scriptures say about Palestine/Israel, nor should be of any concern who rules Israel. That's because religious scriptures are ancient and may or may not be accurate and we will never be sure; useless talk! Similarly, Netanhayu is more honest about the long term Israeli plans but the expansionism and ethnic cleansing have been going on way before that. With the possible exception of Rabin, none of the ruling leaders were willing to make 'painful' concessions to Palestinians. And as to the debate about the modern Israelis have DNA linkage or not to the land, again, useless debate: Firstly, if people are willing to migrate from peaceful, beautiful Western countries to the semi-arid lands with so much violence then they must have good reasons for doing so. Secondly, there are indeed plenty of Israeli Jews who look Middle Eastern.

But what can't be allowed is Palestinians have to pay the price for millennia old anti-Semitism by CHRISTIAN Europe. Period! What can't be allowed is Israelis wanting the best real estate in that region by expansionism. The solution was/is: Either a truly integrated binational state or two states based upon the 1967 lines with equitable/fair land swap: No Negev parcels for fertile West Bank land!

As to those glorifying Israel as so wonderful to its Arab citizens, read this topmost story in NY Times right now:









Life Under Occupation: The Misery at the Heart of the Conflict


An eviction in East Jerusalem lies at the center of a conflict that led to war between Israel and Hamas. But for millions of Palestinians, the routine indignities of occupation are part of daily life.




www.nytimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

LimaCharlie said:


> Who merged my thread smh, it was meant for only photos and videos relating to the subject, not debates 🙄



If you post something, your subsequent posts will be added to the first post unless at least 10 minutes pass by before you post the next comment. If, however, someone else makes a comment after your first one, you won't have this problem. That is what I've discovered.


----------



## Dariush the Great

500 said:


> Ordinary people are fine in Israel. Minimum wage in Israel is more than 1600 $ a month. Israel is most advanced technological and hi tec power in Middle East.
> 
> Iran in 1970-es was a country with economy and industries growing at insane rates. It had GNP per capita higher than South Korea and 1.5 higher than Turkey. Today it is retarted 3rd word country ruled by IRGC mafia.
> 
> And those who take Khamenaistic Iran as ally are in much worse state. Gaza is no exception. Syria, Iraq, Lebanon, Yemen - all are failed states.


The guy you are replying to is not even Iranian yet you like your corrupted PM talk about Iran all the time. Nice to know that Iran is always on your minds. Perhaps we should enforce a more prolonged war on Israel to force you guys to live in the shelter for years.

Btw, this latest conflict showed us many footages of Israeli cities and towns. It really looked like a sh.ithole and i am not even exaggerating.. i thought with all the free money and assistance you get from the USA you would have some decent infrastructure in place. Telaviv looks like a s.hithole compared to Tehran. Ask any tourist who has visited both countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396095453024952331

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396101911703609344

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## sammuel

NightStrike said:


> The Bible is not a land deed 😜



in did it is not a deed.

However the ending is good -there is world peace


NightStrike said:


> The Bible is not a land deed 😜
> 
> Plus there is a concept of doing good: personally for me I could care less who lives in Palestine whether it’s Jews Muslims or Christians- it’s the genocidal factor that I have a problem with. The zionists are willing to commit great atrocities and land theft in pursuit of their goals just like the Muslim ISIS but with a political face lift.
> 
> The problem isn’t Jews and it never was. Terrorists can be Jewish, Muslim, or Christian.




to me it is simple . There are two nations on this lands, they can either get along or continue to make each other suffer .

I think if someone took all the money that was wasted on those last rounds with Gaza , on both sides , and invested them in Gaza , by now it would be like Singapore,

Simply madness


~

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Dariush the Great said:


> The guy you are replying to is not even Iranian yet you like your corrupted PM talk about Iran all the time. Nice to know that Iran is always on your minds. Perhaps we should enforce a more prolonged war on Israel to force you guys to live in the shelter for years.
> 
> Btw, this latest conflict showed us many footages of Israeli cities and towns. It really looked like a sh.ithole and i am not even exaggerating.. i thought with all the free money and assistance you get from the USA you would have some decent infrastructure in place. Telaviv looks like a s.hithole compared to Tehran. Ask any tourist who has visited both countries.



Exactly.. This is what I have been telling our Bosnian friend many pages ago. I have been to Israel before and I can confirm that it is not a rich country period. It is a middling economy with bad infrastructure. They don't use energy or money on infrastructure.. The only city that has somewhat good infrastructure was a small city called Eilat that is bordering Jordan, Saudi Arabia and Egypt it is located in the furthest south

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396045238230081539

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:

1


----------



## Xerxes22

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Ignorance is bliss but if you add that with some stupidity it explods.. Even attributing this to Dawud or Solomon no way? The books they attribute to solomon that they say can control everything in world they are looking for it under temple mount.. Since the 1990s but this one is different.. It is from 12th-13th century.
> 
> It is blatant black magic and there are even rituals involved and connecting with jinns on higher level.. If you study this shit then you must be into magic and mysticism and your white washing it here


Listen, how many kabbalistic book or texts have u studied or analysed? The way you act behave and talk and the amount of delusion that is reeking from you makes me think you havent read even one philosophical book in ur life. You come here and talk all anti zio talk with an account that has Zio bootlicker King Abdullahs picture. You are a living breathing troll. How about getting educated, instead of talking all that Rubbish.

I know about Satanic rituals and stuff as much as anyone researching these things. Free masons of this era use Kabbalistic knowledge to deceive people in joining these cults but then they use it to do blood magic and all sorts of stuff. My point is you cannot blame the Knowledge of sacred philosophy wen bad ppl learn it to acquire knowledge about reality but then use that knowledge on Black magic or for the bad of humanity.

I'll give u an example, lets take for instance the field of psychology.... A psychologist is aware of constructs of the human mind and the nature of emotional elements that work in it. Now the psychologist can use his knowledge of how mind works and can use it to guide ppl in the right directions by unveiling to them the very reality of their mind. Or the same psychologist can use this knowledge to get inside a person's head, manipulate their emotions to perhaps use them as his Sex Slaves. These sort of things are possible. Any knowledge points to unveiling the nature of reality and can be hence used for all purposes including magic.


you are a stupid person no doubt about, and u come from a region of idiots who have been taken over. I told you the other day about the Origin of the name Kabb-ALAH but still u are going on about something which u havent researched urself about.

You may come and be like "hey who says i havent done any research... look at all these youtube videos i have watched in Daddy's laptop" or "look at all the pages ive looked at on the internet from conspiracy sites" All these moronic statements are useless. 

Because Only those who are real life moron like urself learn about the world by watching YOUTUBE videos and only morons will believe that Kabbalah is all about Black magic said by a guy who also havent read a damn kabbalistic book but will make 1000 youtube videos about it cuz its that poor A-holes bread and butter.

Kabbalah is the a doctrine that unveils the very reality of the mind...it unveils the latent construct of the entire universe and illustrates the blueprint that exists in every fragment of reality. It shows the laws that govern the mind and the universe.The doctrine does not preach immorality, it doesnt tell u "go and do black magic with the knowledge" just like physics doesnt tell u "you shud not have sex with other woman behind ur wifes back" cuz having sex with woman or having sex with goat (like so many of ur arab brothers do) is not the concern of Physics, physics only teaches about the laws of matter.

It has no interest in determining if its right if u get a boner from ur mother in law. Its as simple as that. Kabbalah doesnt preach ppl to do bad things, or even to do as lil evil as to LIE. Its a doctrine of religious philosphy which is so significant an enlightening because it totally unveils the nature of all things that have been created in front of the learner's mind. It consists of number symbolism ,numerology, sacred geometry, chemistry, mathematics and many other fields of knowledge. 

dont be like ur brethren. Dont blame kabbalah for boner or watever that people do. The elites have hidden kabbalistic knowledge from masses for centuries because it has the power to enlighten human beings and elevate their morality. The knowledge they gain about all reality from kabbalah, they may use that for black magic but Kabbalah in no way encourages that. Its a doctrine of good.

And wen u talk about David and Solomon. You know nothing about them scumbag. You think them two spent all their days watching Youtube videos? No they studied and educated themselves in all form of philosophy and esoteric theology. Thats how they better understand the nature of God and reality. They were the ones who helped expand sacred philosophical teachings of Israel that is knows to this day as KABBALAH. you know nothing and talk alot like ur stupid brethren.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Goenitz



Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396108735840342024


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Xerxes22 said:


> I know about Satanic rituals and stuff as much as anyone researching these things. Free masons of this era use Kabbalistic knowledge to deceive people in joining these cults but then they use it to do blood magic and all sorts of stuff. My point is you cannot blame the Knowledge of sacred philosophy wen bad ppl learn it to acquire knowledge about reality but then use that knowledge on Black magic or for the bad of humanity.
> 
> I'll give u an example, lets take for instance the field of psychology.... A psychologist is aware of constructs of the human mind and the nature of emotional elements that work in it. Now the psychologist can use his knowledge of how mind works and can use it to guide ppl in the right directions by unveiling to them the very reality of their mind. Or the same psychologist can use this knowledge to get inside a person's head, manipulate their emotions to perhaps use them as his Sex Slaves. These sort of things are possible. Any knowledge points to unveiling the nature of reality and can be hence used for all purposes including magic.
> 
> Kabbalah is the a doctrine that unveils the very reality of the mind...it unveils the latent construct of the entire universe and illustrates the blueprint that exists in every fragment of reality. It shows the laws that govern the mind and the universe.The doctrine does not preach immorality, it doesnt tell u "go and do black magic with the knowledge" just like physics doesnt tell u "you shud not have sex with other woman behind ur wifes back" cuz having sex with woman or having sex with goat (like so many of ur arab brothers do) is not the concern of Physics, physics only teaches about the laws of matter.



*I know about Satanic rituals and stuff as much as anyone researching these things. Free masons of this era use Kabbalistic knowledge to deceive people in joining these cults but then they use it to do blood magic and all sorts of stuff. My point is you cannot blame the Knowledge of sacred philosophy wen bad ppl learn it to acquire knowledge about reality but then use that knowledge on Black magic or for the bad of humanity.

I'll give u an example, lets take for instance the field of psychology.... A psychologist is aware of constructs of the human mind and the nature of emotional elements that work in it. Now the psychologist can use his knowledge of how mind works and can use it to guide ppl in the right directions by unveiling to them the very reality of their mind. Or the same psychologist can use this knowledge to get inside a person's head, manipulate their emotions to perhaps use them as his Sex Slaves. These sort of things are possible. Any knowledge points to unveiling the nature of reality and can be hence used for all purposes including magic*

You have exposed youself when you typed that in? In Magic there can't be a field? And no there is no good or bad magic all magic is evil and dark. Strictly harmful and forbidden. Anyone who practices magic or learns how to do certain tricks has no future in the hereafter and sealed his fate such is the price. There is huge price to pay in magic so there is nothing like hey wait I will practice but not do harm with it? But it doesn't work like that my friend.

You also mention something about enlightens what govern their mind yada yada all this mambo jumbo sounds exactly like someone getting access to some other dimension beings aka Jinns and getting in contact with them is strictly forbidden in Islam and yes including all these sufis who claim to having jinn assistance should be given death penalty period in the ruling of Islam and also these who claim to be saints and can perform miracles would face death penalty in Islam.

No magician were allowed on the land in the time period of the prophet(sa) such is the teachings of Islam.

You ain't white washing magic for me..

I remember during the time of one of the big Ulema in Islam I can't remember whether it was Hanbali. But what happened was that a man was telling people outside the Mosque collect as many stones as you can and that he would know how much you are holding without showing him.. People were amazed by this man but guess what happened?

Hanbali entered the crowd he first watched him and analysed him and then said do it with me.. He picked stones without seeing or counting them before collecting it. The magician couldn't guess what his holding and how much he has?

What happened next is funny.. He told them you see this man can't guess what I am holding? It is because when you collect and count his Jinn will ask the Qaran who many did he collect and the qaran will tell him but he said I didn't see when I was collecting so my Qaran couldn't tell his Jinn how much I am holding..

The Magician was silent he admitted few seconds later his head was chopped on the spot


----------



## NightStrike

sammuel said:


> in did it is not a deed.
> 
> However the ending is good -there is world peace
> 
> 
> 
> to me it is simple . There are two nations on this lands, they can either get along or continue to make each other suffer .
> 
> I think if someone took all the money that was wasted on those last rounds with Gaza , on both sides , and invested them in Gaza , by now it would be like Singapore,
> 
> Simply madness
> 
> 
> ~



Correct, a solution to this conflict isn’t a problem of money it’s both sides willing to live with each other. The Palestinians need to be compensated for what happened to them. This could be via both land, money and resources. They need to have access to land, water, and air.

Unfortunately Israel will not be as secure if they do this, however, the greater security risk for Israel is continuing settlements on Palestinian lands which are internationally recognized as occupied.

The war with Gaza proves how fragile Israel’s strategic depth is. If the Israeli right continues to run away from a two state solution, there will come a point in time when world opinion will change and they will be defeated in a conventional confrontation- effectively making the state a single state. This is certain and Israeli left need to address this quickly and push for a two state solution to prevent such a nightmare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Former Shin Bet officer: In short, Gaza deterred "Israel" 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396108268213243904

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Al-Hindi: Israel ran to the Egyptian mediator in recent days of the conflict in order to intervene for a ceasefire









الهندي: "إسرائيل" طاردت خلف الوسيط المصري بالأيام الأخيرة كي يتدخل لوقف إطلاق النار | وكالة شهاب الإخبارية


كشف عضو المكتب السياسي لحركة الجهاد الإسلامي محمد الهندي، عن مطاردة "إسرائيل" خلف الوسيط المصري بأن يتدخل لوقف إطلاق النار مع المقاومة الفلسطينية في الأيام الأخيرة للعدوان على غزة، بعد أن كانت في البداية تتبجح، بأنها لا يمكن أن



shehabnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## 925boy

Norwegian said:


> 34 percent Israelis say they support two state solution. Can't you read?


but 19% want 1 state and 20% DONT KNOW, so thats basically 39% that either wants 1 state or doesnt know, THATS BAD. smfh...bich azz


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

AP (Associated Press): 2000 housing units were completely destroyed during the bombing of the Gaza Strip, 15,000 were partially damaged, 800,000 people did not have regular access to clean drinking water, and about 50% of the water network in Gaza was damaged during the Israeli aggression on the Strip.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396101551601635331

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## thetutle

Titanium100 said:


> Exactly.. This is what I have been telling our Bosnian friend many pages ago. I have been to Israel before and I can confirm that it is not a rich country period. It is a middling economy with bad infrastructure. They don't use energy or money on infrastructure.. The only city that has somewhat good infrastructure was a small city called Eilat that is bordering Jordan, Saudi Arabia and Egypt it is located in the furthest south



If you say it has bad infrastructure, ok, I haven't been there and you have. Maybe you are used to danish infrastructure which is world class in the larger cities anyway. 

Even if Israel has sub par infrastructure, the fact remains these people just have unlimited money and great riches beyond our wildest dreams. Maybe they dont invest so much in infrastructure because they figure its not a long term project. 

Whatever the reason, they still have all the money in the world. Money is never going to be their problem. In the west, they own everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Israel was the original ISIL and no amount of Hasbara propaganda will ever change this fact!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

500 said:


> Ordinary people are fine in Israel. Minimum wage in Israel is more than 1600 $ a month. Israel is most advanced technological and hi tec power in Middle East.
> 
> Iran in 1970-es was a country with economy and industries growing at insane rates. It had GNP per capita higher than South Korea and 1.5 higher than Turkey. Today it is retarted 3rd word country ruled by IRGC mafia.
> 
> And those who take Khamenaistic Iran as ally are in much worse state. Gaza is no exception. Syria, Iraq, Lebanon, Yemen - all are failed states.


Thanks for telling the truth here.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Titanium100

thetutle said:


> If you say it has bad infrastructure, ok, I haven't been there and you have. Maybe you are used to danish infrastructure which is world class in the larger cities anyway.
> 
> Even if Israel has sub par infrastructure, the fact remains these people just have unlimited money and great riches beyond our wildest dreams. Maybe they dont invest so much in infrastructure because they figure its not a long term project.
> 
> Whatever the reason, they still have all the money in the world. Money is never going to be their problem. In the west, they own everything.



They don't have unlimited money and far from it. Don't confuse them with the Jews of Florida.. These guys are americans they don't invest in Israel and jews are greedy instead Israel survives on 3 bil usd yearly paid by the US tax payers this money goes to the Israeli govt and becomes salary..

As far as Denmark and West europe goes they have middling infrastructure they don't go full lavish or world class top infrastructure like Singepore, Qatar, UAE, South Korea, Bahrain, Kuwait, Japan, Saudi Arabia, Shenzhen, Malaysia, suzhou, Hong Kong and Melbourne.

The Israeli economy is not as good as you think either.. Settlements and the risk is taken for economical aid from the government the economy is not good across the whole country. It is a myth that Israel has endless money but it is the opposite.. They have enough to get by...

Middling economy not starving not either wealthy

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Respect4Respect01 said:


> My friend, if you really are a Jew then you are being a hypocrite right now (no offense, just being honest) every time if a thread is created or someone mentions Muslim Ummah you and few others use very derogatory remarks and make fun of Muslims....but when it comes to Israel you are defending a genocide. You clearly know that nobody is against the real Jews, its the Zionists that are committing war crimes in Palestine.


What's wrong? Wouldn't you defend your country if attacked? Israelis are doing the same against Hamas attacks.


Titanium100 said:


> The guy you are adressing is Pakistani-Israeli so it is like talking with a wall why even waste your time..
> 
> These are living anyways on borrowed time.. Let them live in fear and their little bubble got bursted. We are here and forceful against them... They ain't doing shit and no shit is given about them or their little opinions.. We can de-exist this little hell hole any time it steps out of line


Israel is not going anywhere. It has been tried to erase Israel already in 1948 war, 1967 war, 1973 war and many small wars after that.


sammuel said:


> And where would you claim the promised land to be ?
> 
> The return of the sons of Israel to the promised land is the main motive in the bible , by many prophets :
> 
> 
> *17 “Therefore say: ‘This is what the Sovereign Lord says: I will gather you from the nations and bring you back from the countries where you have been scattered, and I will give you back the land of Israel again.’*
> 
> *18 “They will return to it and remove all its vile images and detestable idols.
> 
> 19 I will give them an undivided heart and put a new spirit in them; I will remove from them their heart of stone and give them a heart of flesh.
> 
> 20 Then they will follow my decrees and be careful to keep my laws. They will be my people, and I will be their God*
> 
> 
> Ezekiel 11 - 17-20
> 
> 
> ~


Thanks for your input here.


----------



## LimaCharlie

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> If you post something, your subsequent posts will be added to the first post unless at least 10 minutes pass by before you post the next comment. If, however, someone else makes a comment after your first one, you won't have this problem. That is what I've discovered.


Ah i see, thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Shah_G said:


> If you claim the land on religious grounds, there would no bigger hypocrite than one who does that. Because god of Abraham and according to Judaism homosexuality is against teachings of Judaism so is drinking and modern way of life that lit up Tel Aviv the modern homosexual capital of the world. Matter of fact, there are clubs and bars in the holy city of Jerusalem. So your claim that god of Abraham gave you the land is a baseless claim whatsoever with nothing to back up with. I can only show you why you have no more claim to this land if anything.


Why does it matter now? Israel is already a reality on the ground since 1948.


sammuel said:


> One can argue all that happened was just chance and had nothing to do with the bible prophecy.


Was (Shoah) Holocaust also a chance or planned mass killing of Jewish people by German Nazis?


----------



## Numerous

Respect4Respect01 said:


> i know, but i want his response on double standards...they don't have the right to target Ummah after this hypocrisy.
> 
> Now i also came to understand why "Pakistan should accept Israel" threads are created after every few weeks by same group of PDF members.



They target it because they fear it. Mentioning it negatively makes all the munafiqs pop out who hate the ummah too so they like seeing that view spread.


----------



## Norwegian

sammuel said:


> That the Sons of Israel would be gathered from many nations back to the promised land.
> 
> And that even they will think they sit safely in the land of Israel they will be attacked by many nations -
> 
> and only after that would the covenant with God be renewed , not just by Israel but by all nations.
> 
> this are what the prophecies of the bible say in a nutshell.


That's amazing. Thanks


khansaheeb said:


> You could have lived peacefully with the Palestinians but your greed got the better of you.


Live peacefully with Hamas? Good luck with that.


khansaheeb said:


> Your wealth is fake, you got free money at the expense of the American and British tax payers.


Israel is 387 billion USD economy with 100 billion USD exports.








Economy of Israel - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Norwegian

Dariush the Great said:


> Btw, this latest conflict showed us many footages of Israeli cities and towns. It really looked like a sh.ithole and i am not even exaggerating.. i thought with all the free money and assistance you get from the USA you would have some decent infrastructure in place. Telaviv looks like a s.hithole compared to Tehran. Ask any tourist who has visited both countries.


Tel Aviv shithole?


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Numerous said:


> Some people are snakes bro.
> 
> I agree the hypocrites have been out in force recently. *He has been known to simp for iran.*



How I am not surprised. 

Has anyone seen javad zareef lately during this conflict. Literally everyone was active in UN, don't remember seeing him.


----------



## Dariush the Great

Norwegian said:


> Tel Aviv shithole?
> View attachment 746399
> 
> View attachment 746401
> 
> View attachment 746402





Norwegian said:


> Tel Aviv shithole?
> 
> View attachment 746401


3 or 4 skyscrapers and immediately on your left you see an old, classless structure that resembles more like a backward Moroccan town. Some of the places i have been in Morocco exactly resembles Israeli towns and cities. Casablanca for example is perhaps even better structured than many Israeli cities. Like user @Titanium100 pointed out there is nothing modern about Israel which @500 seems to forget. Israel is just another shi.thole Middle Eastern country. So i suggest some Israeli fanboys to tame themselves and learn to be humble. If it were not for American arms and money they would disintegrate at a faster rate than the Arab sheikhs swap their wives.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PakFactor

Dariush the Great said:


> at a faster rate than the Arab sheikhs swap their wives.



Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Norwegian said:


> Tel Aviv shithole?
> View attachment 746399
> 
> View attachment 746401
> 
> View attachment 746402



Lmao these are seletive pics. Many of us have been to Israel before as tourists and we know what it looks like..

This is Tel-Aviv and I can post more pics but don't get me started bro

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Dariush the Great said:


> there is nothing modern about Israel


Silicon Wadi, Israel equivalent of Silicon Valley, USA
























Silicon Wadi - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Israel is the highest ranking science and technology country in entire Middle East




__





Science and technology in Israel - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org






Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> This is Tel-Aviv and I can post more pics but don't get me started bro


This is poor in California. Yet it has among the highest per capita income of US states. All countries have rich and poor enclaves.












U.S.: GDP per capita by state in 2018 | Statista


This statistic shows GDP per capita by state in the United States in 2018. Out of all 50 states, New York had the highest per-capita real gross domestic product (GDP) in 2018, at 73,531 U.S. dollars.




www.statista.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Titanium100

Norwegian said:


> Silicon Wadi, Israel equivalent of Silicon Valley, USA
> View attachment 746415
> 
> View attachment 746417
> 
> View attachment 746418
> 
> View attachment 746419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silicon Wadi - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is the highest ranking science and technology country in entire Middle East
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Science and technology in Israel - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is poor in California. Yet it has among the highest per capita income of US states. All countries have rich and poor enclaves.
> View attachment 746420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S.: GDP per capita by state in 2018 | Statista
> 
> 
> This statistic shows GDP per capita by state in the United States in 2018. Out of all 50 states, New York had the highest per-capita real gross domestic product (GDP) in 2018, at 73,531 U.S. dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.statista.com



Lmao.. I don't wanna counter spam you but posting selective buildings won't alter the reality of the overall infrastructure of Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Titanium100 said:


> Lmao.. I don't wanna counter spam you but posting selective buildings won't alter the reality of the overall infrastructure of Israel


What's the difference? People here are posting selective buildings to show how poor Israelis are.


----------



## Dariush the Great

Norwegian said:


> Silicon Wadi, Israel equivalent of Silicon Valley, USA
> View attachment 746415
> 
> View attachment 746417
> 
> View attachment 746418
> 
> View attachment 746419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silicon Wadi - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is the highest ranking science and technology country in entire Middle East
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Science and technology in Israel - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is poor in California. Yet it has among the highest per capita income of US states. All countries have rich and poor enclaves.
> View attachment 746420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S.: GDP per capita by state in 2018 | Statista
> 
> 
> This statistic shows GDP per capita by state in the United States in 2018. Out of all 50 states, New York had the highest per-capita real gross domestic product (GDP) in 2018, at 73,531 U.S. dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.statista.com


Once again this proves nothing. You are really adding nothing to the conversation just spamming a few American paid and built buildings in a limited area. Have you taken a look at the map? You see how tiny the land size of Israel is? Isn't it mindboggling to have such a mediocre infrastructure (at best) considering such limited area to be taken care of?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Respect4Respect01

Norwegian said:


> What's wrong? Wouldn't you defend your country if attacked? Israelis are doing the same against Hamas attacks.


Lol...that is a new low for you, i really respected you at one point.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Respect4Respect01 said:


> Lol...that is a new low for you, i really respected you at one point.


Ok tell what Israel should do against thousands of rocket attacks on its civilians from Hamas in Gaza? Shut down Iron Dome, ground its Air Force, Pray?


----------



## Respect4Respect01

Norwegian said:


> Ok tell what Israel should do against thousands of rocket attacks on its civilians from Hamas in Gaza? Shut down Iron Dome, ground its Air Force, Pray?


Stop attacking worshippers and trying to set Al Aqsa mosque on fire and you need to stop stealing homes Jacob.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Dariush the Great

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396153010821214210

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Titanium100 said:


> Israel survives on 3 bil usd yearly paid by the US tax payers this money goes to the Israeli govt and becomes salary..


Israel is 300+ billion USD economy with 100+ billion USD exports. What is 3 billion USD in comparison?








Economy of Israel - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org






Dariush the Great said:


> Once again this proves nothing. You are really adding nothing to the conversation just spamming a few American paid and built buildings in a limited area. Have you taken a look at the map? You see how tiny the land size of Israel is? Isn't it mindboggling to have such a mediocre infrastructure (at best) considering such limited area to be taken care of?


Israelis don't have oil so they can't invest in infrastructure like rich Gulf States. It's a high tech export nation and they can only build infrastructure based on their on tax money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iñigo

you, Ziobots, are so boring and so predictable, first lie, then tangle and finally blurt out any cynical nonsense

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Norwegian said:


> Israel is 300+ billion USD economy with 100+ billion USD exports. What is 3 billion USD in comparison?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Economy of Israel - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israelis don't have oil so they can't invest in infrastructure like rich Gulf States. It's a high tech export nation and they can only build infrastructure based on their on tax money.


This is the times when munafiqs will become very clear.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 500

Dariush the Great said:


> The guy you are replying to is not even Iranian yet you like your corrupted PM talk about Iran all the time. Nice to know that Iran is always on your minds. Perhaps we should enforce a more prolonged war on Israel to force you guys to live in the shelter for years.
> 
> Btw, this latest conflict showed us many footages of Israeli cities and towns. It really looked like a sh.ithole and i am not even exaggerating.. i thought with all the free money and assistance you get from the USA you would have some decent infrastructure in place. Telaviv looks like a s.hithole compared to Tehran. Ask any tourist who has visited both countries.


Swarms of Iranians come to this thread although u are thousand miles away.
You are spending billions to kill some Israeli civilians.
You are running millions on Jerusalem day marches (can u imagine Tehran day in Israel? LOL).
You are burning Israeli flags:

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

500 said:


> Swarms of Iranians come to this thread although u are thousand miles away.
> You are spending billions to kill some Israeli civilians.
> You are running millions on Jerusalem day marches (can u imagine Tehran day in Israel? LOL).
> You are burning Israeli flags:


Jewish women are very beautiful. Children from them will be free men and women Inshallah.


Titanium100 said:


> What is it you don't get the guy is not a Munafiq. His a Pakistani-Israeli there are plenty of them living in Israel right now as we speak.. Open your eyes and he never even denied being Pakistani-Israeli jew since he was ousted


Oh yea. Good chunk of Pakistani jews, qadianis and bahais. 

Whenever Israel presents the narrative that "many muslims" are with them they are usually talking about these.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 500

Dariush the Great said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396153010821214210


What does he say at that grave? Thanks for barrel bombing, starving, gassing and torturing millions of my brothers?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

500 said:


> Swarms of Iranians come to this thread although u are thousand miles away.
> You are spending billions to kill some Israeli civilians.
> You are running millions on Jerusalem day marches (can u imagine Tehran day in Israel? LOL).
> You are burning Israeli flags:


Instant karma   


Titanium100 said:


> Open your eyes and he never even denied being Pakistani-Israeli jew since he was ousted


Denial won't help as nobody believes in Muslim Zionists anyway.


Ahmet Pasha said:


> Oh yea. Good chunk of Pakistani jews, qadianis and bahais.


Is it because Jews, Qadianis, Bahais live in peace in Israel unlike Muslim countries where they are all persecuted?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247140503734358017@500








Israeli Jewish, Christian, Muslim and Druze Faith Leaders Come Together for Joint Prayer Amid Coronavirus Pandemic


The multi-faith joint prayer held in Haifa, Israel during the coronavirus pandemic. Photo: Screenshot. A multi-faith prayer was conducted at …




www.algemeiner.com


----------



## khansaheeb

LeGenD said:


> Americans were in pursuit of Al-Qaeda Network in Af-Pak region; they succeeded in defanging this organization in the region (primary objective of Operation Enduring Freedom accomplished). Afghan Taliban were ousted from power for providing cover to Al-Qaeda Network (secondary objective of Operation Enduring Freedom accomplished). Resulting power vacuum was filled by creating a new government for Afghanistan (another secondary objective of Operation Enduring Freedom accomplished).
> 
> USA had much better access to Afghanistan via Pakistan however. Pakistan was in a good position to protect its interests in Afghanistan therefore. USA never declared Afghan Taliban a terrorist organization for instance (what does this tell you?); negotiations with Afghan Taliban were on the cards in fact. These negotiations commenced in times of Obama administration and bore fruit in times of Trump administration. These negotiations were not about release of American POW from prison camps of Afghan Taliban or the instrument of surrender of US-led forces to Afghan Taliban in Afghanistan. These negotiations were about Afghan Taliban accepting American terms for Al-Qaeda Network in exchange for EXIT of US-led forces from Afghanistan; mutually acceptable resolution to both camps in the end. This is a political settlement and does not suggest DEFEAT of either camp.
> 
> Your statement (see post # 1437) - gives the impression that Afghan Taliban defeated US-led forces in battlefield(s) of Afghanistan and Americans were negotiating release of American POW or something on these lines. This is patently false assertion. It would be a grave mistake to PREDICT how US-led forces would fare in conventional battle(s) with another army (or militia) in another territory on the basis of developments in Afghanistan.
> 
> Afghanistan is not politically stable to begin with; Afghan Taliban restored peace in numerous parts of the country only to fall under the spell of Al-Qaeda Network and WE know how this panned out. Pakistan is making the right call by fencing Durand Line in the present. This should have been done before but better late than never.


Stop peddling the same narrative , we are immune to it. No matter how much spin you put on it the fact is the US armed forces were militarily defeated by a small guerilla force. The biggest mistake the US made was it did not not learn from the Soviet adventure and committed the same mistakes. However unlike the Soviets a lot of American people made a lot of money in this capitalist war. It was more of a financial gain expedition than a war expedition as billions of dollars disappeared into the Afghan Blackhole and then most likely into offshore or Swiss accounts. Any way this is discussion for another thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

500 said:


> What does he say at that grave? Thanks for barrel bombing, starving, gassing and torturing millions of my brothers?


They are cult of death unlike Israelis / Jews that crave life.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Titanium100 said:


> Don't waste your time there are approx 50k Pakistani jews living in Israel now.


Jews immigrated to Israel from all over the world. What makes Pakistan so important?


----------



## Norwegian

Titanium100 said:


> Nothing but I am just informing some people who haven't come to the realization of who you are just yet?


I have never been to Israel. You think I am a Jew? lol
I speak Norwegian and can understand Danish.


----------



## sammuel

Norwegian said:


> Was (Shoah) Holocaust also a chance or planned mass killing of Jewish people by German Nazis?



Not in so many words , but their is no shortage of horror descriptions what will happen during the exile

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

sammuel said:


> Not in so many words , but their is no shortage of horror descriptions what will happen during the exile


Am Yisrael Chai.


----------



## Dariush the Great

500 said:


> What does he say at that grave? Thanks for barrel bombing, starving, gassing and torturing millions of my brothers?


You trolled the forum for more than 10 years in favor of foreign Jihadis fighting against the legitimate Syrian government. Your decade long forum trolling on this website to cause division among muslims and to create rift between nations fell apart brutally just within 1 week after you became crazy and bombed innocent Civilians in Gaza.

''Innocent victims'' of the resistance...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

500 said:


> Swarms of Iranians come to this thread although u are thousand miles away.
> You are spending billions to kill some Israeli civilians.
> You are running millions on Jerusalem day marches (can u imagine Tehran day in Israel? LOL).
> You are burning Israeli flags:


Before Netanyahu came to power there was no real and harsh focus on Israel from Iran. Not at this rate we see today. Blame Netanyahu for inflaming the situation to enrich himself. After all.. his power base is dependent on uneducated people like you.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
 2


----------



## Norwegian

Dariush the Great said:


> Your decade long forum trolling to cause division among muslims and to create rift between nations


Never knew one Israeli was that powerful. Israelis are just humans, not Gods.


----------



## Norwegian

Dariush the Great said:


> Before Netanyahu came to power there was no real and harsh focus on Israel from Iran. Not at this rate we see today. Blame Netanyahu for inflaming the situation to enrich himself. After all.. his power base is dependent on uneducated people like you.


Fake News. Netanyahu became PM in 2009. While your Iranian President Ahmadinejad has been inciting against Israel since 2005.












__





Mahmoud Ahmadinejad and Israel - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Numerous said:


> You Iranians who support Assad are same as Israelis. In fact you are worse because Assad killed far more Muslims than Israel.
> 
> Israel tries to say all Muslims it kills are terrorists.
> Iran kills sunni Muslims and tries to paint them all as ISIS too.
> 
> There is no difference between you or that norwegion guy or that other jewish guy who is posting.


Iran propped up Asad regime.
Iran propped up Hamas regime.
Iran propped up Hezbollah in Lebanon.
Iran propped up Houthis in Yemen.
And then they claim they are innocent angels.


----------



## Numerous

Norwegian said:


> Iran propped up Asad regime.
> Iran propped up Hamas regime.
> Iran propped up Hezbollah in Lebanon.
> And they claim they are angels.



Yeh the ayotollah are shaytan, fully agreed.

You aren't any better though. You have a pakistan flag on your account and support zionist terrorism. Are you even Muslim?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Numerous said:


> Yeh the ayotollah are shaytan, fully agreed.
> 
> You aren't any better though. You have a pakistan flag on your account and support zionist terrorism. Are you even Muslim?


Ever heard of Muslim Zionists?




__





Muslim supporters of Israel - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




I support peaceful co existence between Arab and Jews.








Thousands of Jews and Arabs march in Tel Aviv for peace, coexistence


Protesters voiced support for the recent ceasefire between Israel and Hamas and called on the government to take immediate action to reach peace with the Palestinians




www.jpost.com


----------



## Dariush the Great

Numerous said:


> You Iranians who support Assad are same as Israelis. In fact you are worse because Assad killed far more Muslims than Israel.
> 
> Israel tries to say all Muslims it kills are terrorists.
> Iran kills sunni Muslims and tries to paint them all as ISIS too.
> 
> There is no difference between you or that norwegion guy or that other jewish guy who is posting.


Einstein, there are 1.6 BILLION sunni muslims in the world. A very large part of these sunni muslims remained neutral or even supportive of the Syrian government during the foreign CIA-backed Jihadist invasion of Syria. The majority of the sunni population worldwide -except a few radicals on Saudi and Israeli payroll- were and are on the side of Iran. In fact, 99% of Sunnis worldwide *do not approve* what the CIA-trained and funded FSA and other foreign fake jihadists did in Syria. What happened was a plot against the whole muslim population and only a few fools like yourself fall for it.

Repeating Zionist and American lies put you automatically in the same camp as Netanyahu, Trump and the rest of the criminals. I have no tolerance for engaging your Israeli narrative.

If by now you are still asleep and have not realized what the Israelis are doing then it is no longer just being unaware on your part. It is simply participating in the propaganda warfare of the Zionists.

There is a saying and it goes like this : you can never wake up a person who is pretending to sleep. So continue pretending. I have no interest to engage with you further. Do not bother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Dariush the Great said:


> Einstein, there are 1.6 BILLION sunni muslims in the world. A very large part of these sunni muslims remained neutral or even supportive of the Syrian government during the foreign CIA-backed Jihadist invasion of Syria. The majority of the sunni population worldwide -except a few radicals on Saudi and Israeli payroll- were and are on the side of Iran. In fact, 99% of Sunnis worldwide *do not approve* what the CIA-trained and funded FSA and other foreign fake jihadists did in Syria. What happened was a plot against the whole muslim population and only a few fools like yourself fall for it.
> 
> Repeating Zionist and American lies put you automatically in the same camp as Netanyahu, Trump and the rest of the criminals. I have no tolerance for engaging your Israeli narrative.
> 
> If by now you are still asleep and have not realized what the Israelis are doing then it is no longer just being unaware on your part. It is simply participating in the propaganda warfare of the Zionists.
> 
> There is a saying and it goes like this : you can never wake up a person who is pretending to sleep. So continue pretending. I have no interest to engage with you further. Do not bother.



Speaking about terrorists when you yourself has recruited plenty of sectrain terrorists.. You have recruited Hazara, Iraqis, Pakistanis, Hezbollah and plenty of other terrorists.

What were these Pakistani militias doing there and why did they die at Turkey's hands

*50 Pakistani fighters killed in Turkish strikes in Syria — Pakistan officials*









50 Pakistani fighters killed in Turkish strikes in Syria — Pakistan officials


KARACHI: Up to 50 Pakistani fighters have been killed in military action by the Turkish army and Syrian regime forces in Syria’s last major rebel stronghold in the northwest of the country, officials told Arab News this week. Fighting has escalated dramatically in recent days in Idlib in...




www.arabnews.pk





You have destroyed the country yourself and Syria as you know is gone and gave birth to 3 defacto countries.. You invited in Russia in order to be saved from these rebels but this only lead to Turkish intervention and 3 partitions.

The more forgotten about Syria the better and a shameful internal conflict and irrelevant

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Meengla said:


> It should not be of any concern to this thread what religious scriptures say about Palestine/Israel, nor should be of any concern who rules Israel. That's because religious scriptures are ancient and may or may not be accurate and we will never be sure; useless talk!



Sir how can your discount the significance of religious scriptures in this conflict. Apparently, this "Real Estate" issues stems from the prophecies or indications of having the right to own, return and settle in the "Holy Land". In my opinion if you take the religious factor out of the equation then yes it *might be* possible to resolve this issue.

*The Use of Scripture in the Current Israeli-Palestinian Conflict*

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Lehrasap

Norwegian said:


> Fake News. Netanyahu became PM in 2009. While your Iranian President Ahmadinejad has been inciting against Israel since 2005.
> View attachment 746434
> 
> View attachment 746435
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mahmoud Ahmadinejad and Israel - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org



But UN resolutions against Israeli illegal settlements and occupation are present much before this, which is the real cause of hatred.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Numerous

Dariush the Great said:


> Einstein, there are 1.6 BILLION sunni muslims in the world. A very large part of these sunni muslims remained neutral or even supportive of the Syrian government during the foreign CIA-backed Jihadist invasion of Syria. The majority of the sunni population worldwide -except a few radicals on Saudi and Israeli payroll- were and are on the side of Iran. In fact, 99% of Sunnis worldwide *do not approve* what the CIA-trained and funded FSA and other foreign fake jihadists did in Syria. What happened was a plot against the whole muslim population and only a few fools like yourself fall for it.
> 
> Repeating Zionist and American lies put you automatically in the same camp as Netanyahu, Trump and the rest of the criminals. I have no tolerance for engaging your Israeli narrative.
> 
> If by now you are still asleep and have not realized what the Israelis are doing then it is no longer just being unaware on your part. It is simply participating in the propaganda warfare of the Zionists.
> 
> There is a saying and it goes like this : you can never wake up a person who is pretending to sleep. So continue pretending. I have no interest to engage with you further. Do not bother.



Yes bro, every thing anti-ayotollah is CIA plot. In fact, I too am a CIA agent posting this from a secret top CIA propaganda lab. Don't tell anyone my secret though.

You're really living in some fantasy if you really believe 99% of the Muslim world is behind you.

Insha'Allah the zionists and the alawites and ayotollahs will all be kicked out of Syria and Palestine in our lifetime.


Norwegian said:


> Ever heard of Muslim Zionists?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim supporters of Israel - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I support peaceful co existence between Arab and Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Jews and Arabs march in Tel Aviv for peace, coexistence
> 
> 
> Protesters voiced support for the recent ceasefire between Israel and Hamas and called on the government to take immediate action to reach peace with the Palestinians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com



Yeh I've heard of those people.









Surah Al-Ma'idah - 51 - Quran.com


يا ايها الذين امنوا لا تتخذوا اليهود والنصارى اولياء بعضهم اولياء بعض ومن يتولهم منكم فانه منهم ان الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين




quran.com





"O you who have believed, do not take the Jews and the Christians as allies. They are [in fact] allies of one another. And whoever is an ally to them among you - then indeed, he is [one] of them. Indeed, Allah guides not the wrongdoing people."

— Saheeh International

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Numerous said:


> Insha'Allah the zionists and the alawites and ayotollahs will all be kicked out of Syria and Palestine in our lifetime.


Except Zionists


Numerous said:


> do not take the Jews and the Christians as allies.


Read the verse in context. It doesn't mean Muslims can never ever have Christians and Jews as allies


----------



## Adecypher

khansaheeb said:


> A failure in achieving your objectives is a defeat. Unable to defeat an enemy a 1000 times weaker than you is a defeat. Spending a thousand times more than your enemy and unable to beat your enemy is a defeat. Retreating and abandoning your allies is a defeat. You can put whatever spin you want but the US and NATO forces have been defeated and humbled by one of the poorest nations in the world, A rag tag coalition of goat herders has defeated the greatest army and the greatest expenditure mankind has ever seen. They have created a monster on Pakistan's doorstep and left Afghanistan in more turmoil and bloodshed.



I agree almost what you termed as defeat EXCEPT in order to rejoice a victory you need to make sure that you are able to maintain peace and have full confidence that you will be able to neutralize ANY form of threat to the lives of a common citizen of your Country in the long run. I am afraid the way things are on the ground *NO ONE* is 100 % sure how things will turn out.

Peace and stability in Afghanistan is paramount and have a direct impact on the stability of the Countries who share border with it, more specifically Pakistan. The enemies of Pakistan will avail ANY possibility of creating enough CHAOS in Afghanistan to warrant a return of foreign forces and unfortunately ONLY time will tell if a sustained peace will be attained for the innocent Afghani civilians. 

I am not aware of any developments so far on the involvement of Countries *together* sharing border (and probably Russia) with Afghanistan in the implementation and support (monetary, humanitarian and military) to overcome the *vacuum* that will be created by the return of foreign troops to their respective countries _which is of very critical importance_. Make note that this is the vary vacuum which is always referred to be used by the "*non-state*" actors in Afghanistan.


Norwegian said:


> Ok tell what Israel should do against thousands of rocket attacks on its civilians from Hamas in Gaza? Shut down Iron Dome, ground its Air Force, Pray?


Eradicate the* gentiles* with utmost ruthlessness ... as *gentiles *have lesser value...

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396204684340350980

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Adecypher said:


> Eradicate the* gentiles* with utmost ruthlessness ... as *gentiles *have lesser value...


Yet Palestinian population has grown since 1948


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Israeli miscalculated the escalation and they were caught by surprise thinking this couldn't spread to where the eye doesn't see which will by default force a more sensitive approach from the UN and a lasting solution to a potential trigger point location and sensitive area in general. Tensions has a consequence in a region like this that is emotionally fuel and unpredictable and removing all road blocks is necessary for peaceful co-existing which is something the UN has to realize in order to safeguard the world order.

Hamas has also displayed capabilities that i myself didn't even know because they took even me by surprise. I predict a long lasting peace for the next 2 deacdes this ceasefire will hold as the international players will put an effort into it because it is in there long term interest


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396206792896569348

Here is the statement from Emily Wilder, the young journalist who was just fired from Associated Process due to a pressure from right-wing groups. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396142932583874563

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Norwegian said:


> Yet Palestinian population has grown since 1948


Boy it took you that long to come up with this "*one-liner*" ... which is utter non-sense ... for once try to get the sarcasm in my post... i.e. you cannot have ANY moral grounds of making ANY defensive argument when "*by design*" the opposite party is categorized as gentile...

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Adecypher said:


> Boy it took you that long to come up with this "*one-liner*" ... which is utter non-sense ... for once try to get the sarcasm in my post... i.e. you cannot have ANY moral grounds of making ANY defensive argument when "*by design*" the opposite party is categorized as gentile...








Where is the genocide?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Norwegian said:


> View attachment 746461
> 
> Where is the genocide?


*WTH*... you still didn't get my point ...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

Adecypher said:


> I agree almost what you termed as defeat EXCEPT in order to rejoice a victory you need to make sure that you are able to maintain peace and have full confidence that you will be able to neutralize ANY form of threat to the lives of a common citizen of your Country in the long run. I am afraid the way things are on the ground *NO ONE* is 100 % sure how things will turn out.
> 
> Peace and stability in Afghanistan is paramount and have a direct impact on the stability of the Countries who share border with it, more specifically Pakistan. The enemies of Pakistan will avail ANY possibility of creating enough CHAOS in Afghanistan to warrant a return of foreign forces and unfortunately ONLY time will tell if a sustained peace will be attained for the innocent Afghani civilians.
> 
> I am not aware of any developments so far on the involvement of Countries *together* sharing border (and probably Russia) with Afghanistan in the implementation and support (monetary, humanitarian and military) to overcome the *vacuum* that will be created by the return of foreign troops to their respective countries _which is of very critical importance_. Make note that this is the vary vacuum which is always referred to be used by the "*non-state*" actors in Afghanistan.
> 
> Eradicate the* gentiles* with utmost ruthlessness ... as *gentiles *have lesser value...


There is enough Chaos already in Afghanistan which doesn't justify US and NATO forces pulling out. There is no semblance of peace and stability in Afghanistan and the only ones the US and NATO are doing favour for are themselves and no one else. :-" creating enough CHAOS in Afghanistan to warrant a return of foreign forces "


----------



## Norwegian

Adecypher said:


> *WTH*... you still didn't get my point ...


Palestinians are gentiles. Where is the genocide?


----------



## Adecypher

khansaheeb said:


> There is enough Chaos already in Afghanistan which *doesn't justify US and NATO forces pulling out. *


So in your opinion US and NATO should remain in Afghanistan?



> There is *no semblance of peace and stability in Afghanistan* and the only ones the US and NATO are doing favour for are themselves and no one else.


But here it seems US and NATO should leave? am I right?


Norwegian said:


> Palestinians are gentiles. Where is the genocide?


OK ... my argument was when by design you know the lives of your opponent is lesser of a value then all your policies and decision making will reflect that mindset...even if you like it or not.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Norwegian said:


> Silicon Wadi, Israel equivalent of Silicon Valley, USA
> View attachment 746415
> 
> View attachment 746417
> 
> View attachment 746418
> 
> View attachment 746419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silicon Wadi - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is the highest ranking science and technology country in entire Middle East
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Science and technology in Israel - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is poor in California. Yet it has among the highest per capita income of US states. All countries have rich and poor enclaves.
> View attachment 746420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S.: GDP per capita by state in 2018 | Statista
> 
> 
> This statistic shows GDP per capita by state in the United States in 2018. Out of all 50 states, New York had the highest per-capita real gross domestic product (GDP) in 2018, at 73,531 U.S. dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.statista.com


With all the Propaganda work you are doing for the Israelis I hope they are at least paying you a decent Scheckel!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> With all the Propaganda work you are doing for the Israelis I hope they are at least paying you a decent Scheckel!


Yeah where is my payment? 🤣
@500 @Natan @Beny Karachun @sammuel


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Dariush the Great said:


> Before Netanyahu came to power there was no real and harsh focus on Israel from Iran. Not at this rate we see today. Blame Netanyahu for inflaming the situation to enrich himself. After all.. his power base is dependent on uneducated people like you.


When has there ever been a "moderate" Israeli Prime Minister. They are all cut from the same cloth. The closest thing to a moderate was Yitzhak Rabin who was assassinated by a fellow Zionist.


Norwegian said:


> Yeah where is my payment? 🤣
> @500 @Natan @Beny Karachun @sammuel


You better get some money from them just like the rest of the Hasbaras propagating for Israel. Heck, you are working overtime!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> When has there ever been a "moderate" Israeli Prime Minister. They are all cut from the same cloth. The closest thing to a moderate was Yitzhak Rabin who was assassinated by a fellow Zionist.


There are no moderates on either side. As permanent peace agreement would mean end of Israeli right wing headed by Nutunyahoo and Palestinian right wing headed by Hamas. Hence this never ending conflict. If peace was in their interest, they would had it long time ago.








Why Hamas (most of all) and Netanyahu (for now) are the winners of this mini-war


The losers, needless to say, are the citizens of Gaza and Israel, as the Islamist terror group makes strategic gains beyond even its own expectations




www.timesofisrael.com






Bahram Esfandiari said:


> You better get some money from them just like the rest of the Hasbaras propagating for Israel. Heck, you are working overtime!


Thanks but no thanks. My Norway is rich enough to feed its 5 million people.


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

If you want the "Wahabis/Salafist Muslim world" to actually get up and do something against Israel, tell them that Israelis are Shia!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> If you want the "Wahabis/Salafist Muslim world" to actually get up and do something against Israel, tell them that Israelis are Shia!!!


As long we have Nutunyahoo and Hamas as best buddies, forget about any progress towards peace 












Why Hamas (most of all) and Netanyahu (for now) are the winners of this mini-war


The losers, needless to say, are the citizens of Gaza and Israel, as the Islamist terror group makes strategic gains beyond even its own expectations




www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## LimaCharlie



Reactions: Haha Haha:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## newb3e

Adecypher said:


> *WTH*... you still didn't get my point ...



he is kalla jew from Pakistan even jews dont accept such *** lickers but for some reason they enjoy the taste of jewish turds so they are loyal to them! no logic will work on such *** lickers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

What we can learn from the recent war between Palestinians in Gaza and Israel is Hamas' arsenal development has been impressive. In this report, you can see them attacking an Israeli naval ship with an unmanned mini submarine. 









Israeli warship was hit by Hamas


ISWNews Analysis Group: Qassam Brigades, the military branch of Hamas, announced to attack an Israeli warship at Gaza coast.




english.iswnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Handshake

Zionist are animals and they will not stop !

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396405457414148096

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 500

Unexploded Badr-3 rockets of PIJ which fell inside Gaza:














But some of them exploded killing locals.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396368328323706882

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LimaCharlie

Laughing too soon

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Handshake said:


> Zionist are animals and they will not stop !
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396405457414148096


They are not allowed to pray. They are not settlers but religious Jews who wish to visit their holiest site in Judaism


Hassan Al-Somal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396368328323706882


Hamas achieved nothing. Jews are back in Al Aqsa Mosque today. They can still evict Palestinians in Sheikh Jarrah Neighborhood as per Israeli Supreme Court orders. What are the achievements?


----------



## 925boy

Norwegian said:


> People here are posting selective buildings to show how poor Israelis are.


so thats a good justificaiton for showing selective photos of California to make it look poor when its not? shame on u bro, u cant think for yourself.


Numerous said:


> Iran kills sunni Muslims and tries to paint them all as ISIS too.


This smells 100% like your insecurities.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 925boy

Norwegian said:


> Where is the genocide?


can you open your dictionary or college textbook and READ the definition of genocide? this is a stupid question, cuz you're hiding your pro-Israel bias with it.


Norwegian said:


> Hamas achieved nothing. Jews are back in Al Aqsa Mosque today.


i am strongly suspecting you are not who you claim to be- you already said u visited Israel before then you changed and said u havent visited there, now you're clearly siding with Israel in the past conflict - u must be a spy or work in cyber intelligence of some western aligned country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

LimaCharlie said:


> Laughing too soon



Images and videos that the Israeli military were suppressing to get out. They didn't stop the war because of the so-called 'international pressure'. They stopped it because the resistance was hitting hard Southern Israel and also Israeli occupation military was running out of Irone Dome missiles.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396464359950458882

Reactions: Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> can you open your dictionary or college textbook and READ the definition of genocide? this is a stupid question, cuz you're hiding your pro-Israel bias with it.


Genocide is systematic murder of ethnic religious group. That what was done by Assad and Iran in Syria. And you support this genocide.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

US committed to ‘giving Israel means to defend itself’: Blinken


US secretary of state’s comments follow pressure and criticism from progressive lawmakers over arms deals with Israel.




www.aljazeera.com





Where are the useless Muslim Americans who voted for Biden? The claim ‘giving Israel means to defend itself’ stands for giving Israel the means to commit mass murder, genocide, land grab, and ethnic cleansing against the Palestinian people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

925boy said:


> i am strongly suspecting you are not who you claim to be- you already said u visited Israel before then you changed and said u havent visited there, now you're clearly siding with Israel in the past conflict - u must be a spy or work in cyber intelligence of some western aligned country.


Check the news. Jews are back in Al Aqsa Mosque today








Temple Mount reopens to Jews after weeks of clashes and unrest


The Temple Mount was originally closed to Jews on Jerusalem Day, following clashes between Arabs and Israeli police, and remained so throughout the Gaza violence in Operation Guardian of the Walls.




www.jpost.com





Clashes at Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood have reappeared yesterday.








Clashes between Palestinians, police in East Jerusalem’s Sheikh Jarrah


Law enforcement working to restore order at site that was at center of recent flareup; police arrest 2nd suspect in firebombing of Jaffa home that wounded two children




www.timesofisrael.com





So I ask you again where is Hamas victory in all that?


500 said:


> Genocide is systematic murder of ethnic religious group. That what was done by Assad and Iran in Syria. And you support this genocide.


Newsflash. Muslims have killed more Muslims than Jews.


----------



## Adecypher

500 said:


> Genocide is systematic murder of ethnic religious group. That what was done by Assad and Iran in Syria. And you support this genocide.


I need to learn about the concept of gentiles...is it possible for you to explain the following:

1. Is it TRUE that ALL non-Jews are considered gentiles?
2. Do gentiles considered less than equal to Jews? 
3. Gentile life is less worthy as compared to Jews?

I am asking you this because on this forum YOU should have better knowledge on this topic than others...

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> The claim ‘giving Israel means to defend itself’


Israel has no right to defend its illegal settlements in occupied West Bank but it has all the right to defend its civilian population from Hamas rockets.
@500 @sammuel @Beny Karachun


Adecypher said:


> 1. Is it TRUE that ALL non-Jews are considered gentiles?


Yes. Just like all non Muslims are considered Kafir 



Adecypher said:


> 2. Do gentiles considered less than equal to Jews?


No




Adecypher said:


> 3. Gentile life is less worthy as compared to Jews?


Again No. Israeli Arabs have same rights as Israeli Jews

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aramagedon

500 said:


> Unexploded Badr-3 rockets of PIJ which fell inside Gaza:
> 
> View attachment 746538
> View attachment 746539
> 
> View attachment 746540
> 
> 
> But some of them exploded killing locals.


Your days are numbered muthfucka.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Norwegian said:


> Question: Is it TRUE that ALL non-Jews are considered gentiles?
> 
> Answer: Yes. Just like all non Muslims are considered Kafir
> 
> Question: Do gentiles considered less than equal to Jews?
> Answer: No
> 
> Question: Gentile life is less worthy as compared to Jews?
> 
> Answer: Again No. Israeli Arabs have same rights as Israeli Jews



I will wait for @500 to answer and yet again you have this "bad habit" of providing "no references" in your responses. I appreciate the hard work and stamina it takes for you to jump around on so many threads and give your useless responses...with me you do not have to jump around...take a deep breath relax now (if possible) give me some links to support your answers.

Reactions: Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Norwegian said:


> They are not allowed to pray. They are not settlers but religious Jews who wish to visit their holiest site in Judaism
> 
> Hamas achieved nothing. Jews are back in Al Aqsa Mosque today. They can still evict Palestinians in Sheikh Jarrah Neighborhood as per Israeli Supreme Court orders. What are the achievements?



You're just arguing for the sake of arguing. Here is the Israeli authorities banning the far-right Jewish extremists from visiting Al-Aqsa Mosque's compound. It wasn't liking this before the last conflict that ended on Friday. Israeli far-right extremists were invading the mosque and the Israeli police were suppressing the Muslims who reacted to it. The Israeli authorities were also looking at the other way and weren't taking action. This time they did, and they did because of the Palestinian resistance starting a war as a result of the Israeli transgressions and also Palestinians in East Jerusalem resisting the far-right extremists' constant provocations and their Israeli police backers.

" *In an attempt to avoid further confrontations, Israeli authorities have banned access by Jewish visitors to the Temple Mount for the time being. Many Palestinians view the visits as a provocation, while Jews say they are exercising their right to visit Judaism’s most holy place, even though Israel does not allow Jews to pray there.* "









Clashes between Palestinians, police in East Jerusalem’s Sheikh Jarrah


Law enforcement working to restore order at site that was at center of recent flareup; police arrest 2nd suspect in firebombing of Jaffa home that wounded two children




www.timesofisrael.com





Now, stop being a pest and quit always throwing around arguments that don't make sense. The Palestinian resistance in Gaza has given Israeli a bloody nose - one that the Israelis never experienced before. You had 75% of Israelis who found themselves back and forth in/from shelters. You had the whole of Southern Israel finding themselves at the mercy of the Palestinian resistance and who pleaded to their murderous and apartheid government to bring the war to a close, so they can have a normal life. Every objective observer can see that the Palestinian resistance won in the recent conflict. You can't score a victory in PDF when the Israeli occupation forces were shit scared of going to Gaza or they were just running to bomb shelters as soon as they heard the sound.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> " In an attempt to avoid further confrontations, Israeli authorities have banned access by Jewish visitors to the Temple Mount for the time being. Many Palestinians view the visits as a provocation, while Jews say they are exercising their right to visit Judaism’s most holy place, even though Israel does not allow Jews to pray there. "


You are quoting old news. Jews were allowed to visit Al Aqsa Mosque compound today with heavy Idf security








Temple Mount reopens to Jews after weeks of clashes and unrest


The Temple Mount was originally closed to Jews on Jerusalem Day, following clashes between Arabs and Israeli police, and remained so throughout the Gaza violence in Operation Guardian of the Walls.




m.jpost.com












Backed by Israeli police, Jewish settlers enter Al-Aqsa compound


The incident comes as a fragile truce holds in the Gaza Strip, days after the end of a 11-day Israeli bombing campaign.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Norwegian said:


> Yet Palestinian population has grown since 1948


Compare that with Israeli settlements and the %ages of the cities.....
@waz @The Eagle @WebMaster bros some people have clearly been exposed for having a suspicious agenda. Look into it man. This Norwegian guy looks suspicious. Jus sayin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Compare that with Israeli settlements and the %ages of the cities.....
> @waz @The Eagle @WebMaster bros some people have clearly been exposed for having a suspicious agenda. Look into it man. This Norwegian guy looks suspicious. Jus sayin.




















6.58 million each: Palestinians claim they’ll be as numerous as Jews in ‘historic Palestine’ in 2017


Counting Israeli Arabs, Palestinian officials posit demographic parity between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River by next year




www.timesofisrael.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

500 said:


> Unexploded Badr-3 rockets of PIJ which fell inside Gaza:
> 
> View attachment 746538
> View attachment 746539
> 
> View attachment 746540
> 
> 
> But some of them exploded killing locals.



Based on the videos released, they're fired from underground locations which are far away from civilian centers, and the first burst of the missile leaves Gaza and straight into Israel. There was no proof presented that those missiles killed any Palestinians.


Norwegian said:


> You are quoting old news. Jews were allowed to visit Al Aqsa Mosque compound today with heavy Idf security
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temple Mount reopens to Jews after weeks of clashes and unrest
> 
> 
> The Temple Mount was originally closed to Jews on Jerusalem Day, following clashes between Arabs and Israeli police, and remained so throughout the Gaza violence in Operation Guardian of the Walls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backed by Israeli police, Jewish settlers enter Al-Aqsa compound
> 
> 
> The incident comes as a fragile truce holds in the Gaza Strip, days after the end of a 11-day Israeli bombing campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com




" *Ben-Gvir welcomed the reopening of the Temple Mount, but he said Jewish visitors at the site were subject to “unceasing discrimination” due to severely limited visiting times and the ban on formal, open Jewish prayer. *"

Let us know when they, Jewish far-right extremists, backed by police, attack Muslim worshippers in Al-Aqsa and wound 300 of them (Let us hope it never comes down to that again). That is what triggered the last conflict. Some far-right extremists wandering around the courtyard and not doing anything doesn't amount to restart of a conflict. Israeli leadership are trying to put up a brave face in their effort to say they didn't meet Hamas' demands of respecting the sanctity of Al-Aqsa mosque. But in fact, they aren't restarting the provocative step of committing a major violation. They're trying to walk a fine line.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shah_G

Norwegian said:


> View attachment 746722
> 
> View attachment 746716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.58 million each: Palestinians claim they’ll be as numerous as Jews in ‘historic Palestine’ in 2017
> 
> 
> Counting Israeli Arabs, Palestinian officials posit demographic parity between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River by next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com


All the blue areas will be removed very soon. Once they initiate the final step to bring down the Aqsa mosque, that’ll be the red line crossed and the apartheid state final count down will begin, the Zionist entity would end in less then 7 years once the war starts. 500 years old project will come to an end within few years and it would be like it never existed and it’s cpeople gone to be sign for upcoming generations. Just like people of Lut a.s who abided not far from Tel Aviv.
Zionists are fighting a lost cause, lies have no ground so it’s bound to collapse and a state based on lies will stand no chance either.
It’s sad to see people fighting for lost cause, backing lies, supporting open terrorism, accepting aggression, killing innocents, and the charges will keep on adding for such people. Just wait and watch how the history will turn on you and you will find yourself on the opposite side of history where you’ll be shamed and cursed by the coming generations. 
Your profile picture is of a hypocrite, a shameless character. So far from reading all your posts it’s a perfect pic to best describe your character. People here on pdf will not accept your lies no matter how much you try to justify. Good hearts knows the truth and stand with it no matter what and it’ll be the good hearts who will come and avenge all these. I know people who are memorizing the names of children died in Gaza to avenge their killers. So it kinda already started.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Shah_G said:


> All the blue areas will be removed very soon. Once they initiate the final step to bring down the Aqsa mosque, that’ll be the red line crossed and the apartheid state final count down will begin, the Zionist entity would end in less then 7 years once the war starts. 500 years old project will come to an end within few years and it would be like it never existed and it’s cpeople gone to be sign for upcoming generations. Just like people of Lut a.s who abided not far from Tel Aviv.
> Zionists are fighting a lost cause, lies have no ground so it’s bound to collapse and a state based on lies will stand no chance either.
> It’s sad to see people fighting for lost cause, backing lies, supporting open terrorism, accepting aggression, killing innocents, and the charges will keep on adding for such people. Just wait and watch how the history will turn on you and you will find yourself on the opposite side of history where you’ll be shamed and cursed by the coming generations.
> Your profile picture is of a hypocrite, a shameless character. So far from reading all your posts it’s a perfect pic to best describe your character. People here on pdf will not accept your lies no matter how much you try to justify. Good hearts knows the truth and stand with it no matter what and it’ll be the good hearts who will come and avenge all these. I know people who are memorizing the names of children died in Gaza to avenge their killers. So it kinda already started.


You only have hatred for Israeli Jews. Israel is a world recognized UN nation for the past 70 plus years. More and more Muslim nations are normalizing relations with Israel. Solution for Israel and Palestine conflict is not end of either nation. Both can peacefully Co exist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Shah_G

Norwegian said:


> You only have hatred for Israeli Jews. Israel is a world recognized UN nation for the past 70 plus years. More and more Muslim nations are normalizing relations with Israel. Solution for Israel and Palestine conflict is not end of either nation. Both can peacefully Co exist.


 “Israeli”,” Jew”, “Hatred”, are the counter words to back your crimes, nowhere in my post I mentioned any of those words. 
You sound like that journalist from cnn, when faced with truth you hide behind the word Jew. You want me send you a videos Jews exposing the truth about Zionists entity? And they refuse to join IDF and refuse to recognize the state while living in the holy land. That’s the biggest slap on anyone’s face who says the apartheid state is a Jew state. So I will not allow you to manipulate this into a hatred for Jew

Secondly, UN is bogus, we don’t recognize the apartheid state, so saying the world recognize the apartheid state is completely false. Maybe part of the world does recognize it. However, you can’t say the world recognize it,. You can say that when every nation on world map accepts it. So let’s clear that fact as well.

Solution for the peace is the complete removal of the cancer. If cancer develops in any part of the body, it effects the whole body. So this cancer Zionist entity is effecting the peace of the world. Soon the world will realize the ultimate truth just like I said before and they’ll come to same conclusion. No negotiations with terrorists, take them out where you find them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

Norwegian said:


> They are not allowed to pray. They are not settlers but religious Jews who wish to visit their holiest site in Judaism
> 
> Hamas achieved nothing. Jews are back in Al Aqsa Mosque today. They can still evict Palestinians in Sheikh Jarrah Neighborhood as per Israeli Supreme Court orders. What are the achievements?


What is the achievement when anyone fights for freedom? Are you a Semite?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396553283192463366

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Handshake

Norwegian said:


> They are not allowed to pray. They are not settlers but religious Jews who wish to visit their holiest site in Judaism
> 
> Hamas achieved nothing. Jews are back in Al Aqsa Mosque today. They can still evict Palestinians in Sheikh Jarrah Neighborhood as per Israeli Supreme Court orders. What are the achievements?



Achievement takes time, Jews achieved all goals over blood and it took them a long time, the same goes to Palestinian, people's are waking up in west, people's started to questioning Israel and it's brutality against Palestinian civilians, which is a good sign. Jew journalist leaving thier own newspaper and standing against oppressor, Things are changing and it's fact !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Handshake said:


> Achievement takes time, Jews achieved all goals over blood and it took them a long time, the same goes to Palestinian, people's are waking up in west, people's started to questioning Israel and it's brutality against Palestinian civilians, which is a good sign. Jew journalist leaving thier own newspaper and standing against oppressor, Things are changing and it's fact !











Gaza residents: We are tired of fighting Israel


Some Palestinians living in the Strip say not everyone there supports the terror group that has controlled the enclave since 2007, say they are losing hope after seeing all reconstruction efforts after 2014 war reduced again to ruins




www.ynetnews.com






khansaheeb said:


> What is the achievement when anyone fights for freedom??


This 








Gaza residents: We are tired of fighting Israel


Some Palestinians living in the Strip say not everyone there supports the terror group that has controlled the enclave since 2007, say they are losing hope after seeing all reconstruction efforts after 2014 war reduced again to ruins




www.ynetnews.com






Shah_G said:


> You want me send you a videos Jews exposing the truth about Zionists entity? And they refuse to join IDF and refuse to recognize the state while living in the holy land.









Shah_G said:


> Solution for the peace is the complete removal of the cancer.


It's not up to you to decide


----------



## Handshake

No matter what link, what news you share buddy, Things are changing, Israel is having a tough time now,
I know your trying hard to orgasm your ego but as I said the fact is that no one specially new generation don't give a damn about israel! it's a good sign. go ahead share whatever you want to share but now it's too late, you can't change anything!

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## 500

Adecypher said:


> I will wait for @500 to answer and yet again you have this "bad habit" of providing "no references" in your responses. I appreciate the hard work and stamina it takes for you to jump around on so many threads and give your useless responses...with me you do not have to jump around...take a deep breath relax now (if possible) give me some links to support your answers.


Norwegian answered well, except that non Jews are not considered kafirs in Judaism. If non Jew observes 7 laws on Noah:

Not to worship idols.
Not to curse God.
Not to commit murder.
Not to commit adultery, bestiality, or sexual immorality.
Not to steal.
Not to eat flesh torn from a living animal.
To establish courts of justice.
Then he is considered a just person and will go to heaven.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Norwegian

500 said:


> Norwegian answered well


My payment is still due from Mossad.  
Am Yisrael Chai 🇮🇱❤✡💪


----------



## 500

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Based on the videos released, they're fired from underground locations which are far away from civilian centers, and the first burst of the missile leaves Gaza and straight into Israel. There was no proof presented that those missiles killed any Palestinians.


There is a huge numbers of pics and videos of rockets fired from dense populated areas.







and you can see that in this picture unexploded Palestinian Badr-3 rocket in the middle of the street:

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

500 said:


> There is a huge numbers of pics and videos of rockets fired from dense populated areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you can see that in this picture unexploded Palestinian Badr-3 rocket in the middle of the street:


Talk with your leaders. Israel is still failing at propaganda war year after year:








Israel bungles the PR war, again


Opinion: Once again, the country's military achievements are dwarfed by its inadequacies on the global stage, lacking any coherent strategy to successfully carry out this crucial task at a time it is so urgently needed




www.ynetnews.com




Whatever military gains by Idf are dwarfed by failures on propaganda front.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

500 said:


> There is a huge numbers of pics and videos of rockets fired from dense populated areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you can see that in this picture unexploded Palestinian Badr-3 rocket in the middle of the street:


You went crazy for 11 days bombing innocent Palestinian babies and women. At the end Hamas is still there.. their stockpiles will increases x100 to kill more Israelis in the near future. What did you gain?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Iñigo

From the beginning

from the beginning in "our colonial project" (Jabotinsky) the idea was hit, hit and hit until get a response and, then, make a big kill






State of Terror: How Terrorism Created Modern Israel: Suarez, Thomas: 9781566560689: Amazon.com: Books


State of Terror: How Terrorism Created Modern Israel [Suarez, Thomas] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. State of Terror: How Terrorism Created Modern Israel



www.amazon.com

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Dariush the Great said:


> You went crazy for 11 days bombing innocent Palestinian babies and women. At the end Hamas is still there.. their stockpiles will increases x100 to kill more Israelis in the near future. What did you gain?


Except Hamas winning this years upcoming Palestinian elections and Nutunyahoo keep sitting as PM, nobody gained anything from this 11 day bloody war 








Why Hamas (most of all) and Netanyahu (for now) are the winners of this mini-war


The losers, needless to say, are the citizens of Gaza and Israel, as the Islamist terror group makes strategic gains beyond even its own expectations




www.timesofisrael.com






Iñigo said:


> From the beginning
> 
> from the beginning in "our colonial project" (Jabotinsky) the idea was hit, hit and hit until get a response and, then, make a big kill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State of Terror: How Terrorism Created Modern Israel: Suarez, Thomas: 9781566560689: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> State of Terror: How Terrorism Created Modern Israel [Suarez, Thomas] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. State of Terror: How Terrorism Created Modern Israel
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com











Zionist political violence - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## BHAN85

USA wants more blood in Israel & Palestine.



https://sputniknews.com/world/202105231082975383-blinken-two-state-solution-is-only-way-to-resolve-israeli-palestinian-conflict/



What a evil and hypocrite empire.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Iñigo

In the 1st century the "people of the land" ("am ha'eretz") were people from Idumea, Perea and Galilee, who suffered the Domination of the Sadducean ruling class, very grown in its already usual arrogance thanks to Roman support

this (1917/47-) remake of The Old Film is much more disgusting
---

your nervous laugh is a clear sign of my accurate words ...

... and your ignorance about the history of the land of Canaan

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shah_G

Norwegian said:


> Gaza residents: We are tired of fighting Israel
> 
> 
> Some Palestinians living in the Strip say not everyone there supports the terror group that has controlled the enclave since 2007, say they are losing hope after seeing all reconstruction efforts after 2014 war reduced again to ruins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ynetnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza residents: We are tired of fighting Israel
> 
> 
> Some Palestinians living in the Strip say not everyone there supports the terror group that has controlled the enclave since 2007, say they are losing hope after seeing all reconstruction efforts after 2014 war reduced again to ruins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ynetnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 746763
> 
> 
> It's not up to you to decide


Still it isn’t 100%, every voice count. This survey isn’t based on every Jew voice. Come visit Williamsburg area, Brooklyn, there’s a whole community who stand against the Zionist state.




This survey speaks itself as more Jews live in USA.

I never said I decide, the world will decide itself.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Norwegian said:


> My payment is still due from Mossad.
> Am Yisrael Chai 🇮🇱❤✡💪


Get them Shekels. you have earned it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Another jaszbaati tabsra:


----------



## Aramagedon

Some stray rats from European countries have stolen a land.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Ghazwa-e-Hind

Israel can no longer get away with murders of Palestinians.

They already got a bloody nose this time.

Times have changed.

People have stopped trusting CNN,Fox Israeli paid media.

--

Even China a country that put emphasis on trade is criticizing West for supporting Israel on murdering Palestinians and demolishing their homes in broad daylight.

--

Israel has lost narrative war. Thousands of lies cannot overshadow the truth.


We should be discussing their next coward move.

From my assessment:

The crosshair will now completely focus on China and its allies now.

India will be used as scapegoat and will recieve blank check on trades, weapons, supplies everything you name it. For next conflict.

Why? 
- Victory of IEA, Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan
- India feeling threatened, Hindutva seeking validation
- West needs an entry point to weaken China
- Pakistan focusing on economy, surprisingly.
- Dollar is crumbling, capitalism backfiring (homelessness etc)


--

We are nearing bigger conflicts. All those weapons stockpiled for decades will be used. When? Only Allah knows


ps: always refreshing to see Qadiyanis jumping on every thread to please their British masters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Adecypher

500 said:


> Norwegian answered well, except that non Jews are not considered kafirs in Judaism. If non Jew observes 7 laws on Noah:
> 
> Not to worship idols.
> Not to curse God.
> Not to commit murder.
> Not to commit adultery, bestiality, or sexual immorality.
> Not to steal.
> Not to eat flesh torn from a living animal.
> To establish courts of justice.
> Then he is considered a just person and will go to heaven.


The reference links you provided are ALL from Wiki...I need reference links to some religious scholar or an article by a religious scholar. I mean being a Jew I suppose you should have access to "*more authentic*" information then wiki...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Values of the Israeli terror regime 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396426693464629249

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
2 | Angry Angry:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Dariush the Great said:


> Values of the Israeli terror regime
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396426693464629249


Shocking


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Norwegian said:


> Shocking


Your "Shock" is not very convincing. As if anyone who defends Israel as vehemently as you is unaware of the shit they have been pulling since 1948.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Dariush the Great said:


> You went crazy for 11 days bombing innocent Palestinian babies and women. At the end Hamas is still there.. their stockpiles will increases x100 to kill more Israelis in the near future. What did you gain?


Crazy bombing is what you did in Syria, slaughering and displacing over 13 mln people just because they refused to bow to sadistic corrupt dictator. 

Israel just retaliated with precision strikes to thousands of Hamas indiscriminate rockets.


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

500 said:


> Crazy bombing is what you did in Syria, slaughering and displacing over 13 mln people just because they refused to bow to sadistic corrupt dictator.
> 
> Israel just retaliated with precision strikes to thousands of Hamas indiscriminate rockets.


So sorry we put a stop to your Dirty head chopping/ organ eating Salafist buddies in Syria. Go cry your fake tears about those poor "GOYS" you little Rat bastard! You better learn to swim to Patagonia. I have a feeling you will not be freeloading in Palestinian homes for much longer you absolute Piece of human excrement!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

500 said:


> Norwegian answered well, except that non Jews are not considered kafirs in Judaism. If non Jew observes 7 laws on Noah:
> 
> Not to worship idols.
> Not to curse God.
> Not to commit murder.
> Not to commit adultery, bestiality, or sexual immorality.
> Not to steal.
> Not to eat flesh torn from a living animal.
> To establish courts of justice.
> Then he is considered a just person and will go to heaven.


3 and 4 are breached in Israel regularly so are most Israelis Kafirs?


500 said:


> Crazy bombing is what you did in Syria, slaughering and displacing over 13 mln people just because they refused to bow to sadistic corrupt dictator.
> 
> Israel just retaliated with precision strikes to thousands of Hamas indiscriminate rockets.


Do you want peace and are you willing to negotiate a fair deal with the Palestinians?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

Pro-Palestine supporters rally in Queens (nypost.com)


----------



## khansaheeb

https://www.presstv.com/Detail/2021/05/23/657323/Mass-anti-Israel-protests-swell-in-Pakistan




News / Reports
*Mass anti-Israel protests swell in Pakistan*
Monday, 24 May 2021 12:04 AM *[ Last Update: Monday, 24 May 2021 12:50 AM ]*



blob:https://www.presstv.com/df064f98-05f8-4a90-b83f-712aa56cfb43
Pause
Mute

Current Time 0:58
/
Duration 2:37
Loaded: 75.75%


Seek to live, currently playing liveLIVE


Fullscreen
_*Javed Rana
Press TV, Islamabad*_
*A massive public outpourings against Israel in Pakistan. The streets of the mega city of Karachi flooded with the protesters in solidarity with Palestinians.*
There is no letup to anti-Israel protests in this 220 million populated Muslim country after Israeli regime attacked and desecrated Islam’s third holiest site in the eastern Jerusalem Al-Quds and imposed a unilateral war on Gaza.
The huge collateral and human losses in the latest round of one-sided war imposed on unarmed Palestinians has once again become a rallying point to unify people from all segments of the society in Pakistan to join hands to protest against Israel.
The anti-Israel protests have been swelling in Pakistan despite a fragile ceasefire between Israel and Hamas administration in Gaza. Pakistan’s government is feeling the heat of growing public pressure which reflected in country’s Foreign Minister’s rare and blunt remarks about western media outlets on how they have been whitewashing war crimes of Israel against Palestinians.
Pakistan has rejected criticism of pro-Israeli lobbies and Western media claiming that the country’s Foreign Minister’s remarks were anti-Semitic. On the contrary, Foreign Minister’s analogy about nexus between Israel and Western media has been welcomed across the Muslim world.
Islamabad says the Western media has been covering up the massacre of Palestinians by propagating it as Israel’s right of self defense. And on the other hand whenever leaders of the Muslim world speak the truth about Israel’s aggression and its overgrown influence on Western media to whitewash apartheid state’s war crimes, they call it anti-Semitic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

This war has exposed the Munafiqs amongst us...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## BHAN85

https://sputniknews.com/world/202105241082979126-us-seeks-equal-security-for-israelis-and-palestinians-amid-gazas-grave-humanitarian-situation/



Translation: USA wants to reward Hamas for missile launching and kill Israeli civilian, creating a Palestinian state.

USA wants to unstabilize even more the zone.

In my opinion, Israel must treat Palestine like USA treated Japan after WWII, giving them everything but military.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

500 said:


> Crazy bombing is what you did in Syria, slaughering and displacing over 13 mln people just because they refused to bow to sadistic corrupt dictator.
> 
> Israel just retaliated with precision strikes to thousands of Hamas indiscriminate rockets.


I hope I can meet you one day. 

But what I would like to see is your son or daughter slaughtered b4 yours eyes like you zionsits do.









Breaking the Silence


Breaking the Silence is an organization of veteran soldiers who have served in the Israeli military since the start of the Second Intifada and have taken it upon themselves to expose the Israeli public to the reality of everyday life in the Occupied Territories. We endeavor to stimulate public...




www.breakingthesilence.org.il





more than a 1000 Israeli combat troops speak against NAZI activities against Palestinian civilians


----------



## terry5

500 said:


> Crazy bombing is what you did in Syria, slaughering and displacing over 13 mln people just because they refused to bow to sadistic corrupt dictator.
> 
> Israel just retaliated with precision strikes to thousands of Hamas indiscriminate rockets.



yeah right .

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
1 | Angry Angry:
5


----------



## 500

terry5 said:


> yeah right .
> 
> View attachment 746875


* Hamas started firing rockets at Israeli cities. Prior that no one was killed.
* Hamas fires rockets from civilian areas, deliberately putting civilians at risk.
* Over 600 rockets launched by Hamas fell in Gaza itself, killing and maiming hundreds of civilians.


----------



## Clutch

500 said:


> Hamas started firing rockets at Israeli cities. Prior that no one was killed.
> * Hamas fires rockets from civilian areas, deliberately putting civilians at risk.
> * Over 600 rockets launched by Hamas fell in Gaza itself, killing and maiming hundreds of civilians.




BS... This was abou the ethnic cleansing of Palestinians from their homes in Jerusalem and the attack on Al Aqsa that started this!!

Do you even know what Al Aqsa means to us Muslims???

Forget defence Rockets!... After your attack on Al Aqsa you should be nuked!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vizier

Xerxes22 said:


> Listen, how many kabbalistic book or texts have u studied or analysed? The way you act behave and talk and the amount of delusion that is reeking from you makes me think you havent read even one philosophical book in ur life. You come here and talk all anti zio talk with an account that has Zio bootlicker King Abdullahs picture. You are a living breathing troll. How about getting educated, instead of talking all that Rubbish.
> 
> I know about Satanic rituals and stuff as much as anyone researching these things. Free masons of this era use Kabbalistic knowledge to deceive people in joining these cults but then they use it to do blood magic and all sorts of stuff. My point is you cannot blame the Knowledge of sacred philosophy wen bad ppl learn it to acquire knowledge about reality but then use that knowledge on Black magic or for the bad of humanity.
> 
> I'll give u an example, lets take for instance the field of psychology.... A psychologist is aware of constructs of the human mind and the nature of emotional elements that work in it. Now the psychologist can use his knowledge of how mind works and can use it to guide ppl in the right directions by unveiling to them the very reality of their mind. Or the same psychologist can use this knowledge to get inside a person's head, manipulate their emotions to perhaps use them as his Sex Slaves. These sort of things are possible. Any knowledge points to unveiling the nature of reality and can be hence used for all purposes including magic.
> 
> 
> you are a stupid person no doubt about, and u come from a region of idiots who have been taken over. I told you the other day about the Origin of the name Kabb-ALAH but still u are going on about something which u havent researched urself about.
> 
> You may come and be like "hey who says i havent done any research... look at all these youtube videos i have watched in Daddy's laptop" or "look at all the pages ive looked at on the internet from conspiracy sites" All these moronic statements are useless.
> 
> Because Only those who are real life moron like urself learn about the world by watching YOUTUBE videos and only morons will believe that Kabbalah is all about Black magic said by a guy who also havent read a damn kabbalistic book but will make 1000 youtube videos about it cuz its that poor A-holes bread and butter.
> 
> Kabbalah is the a doctrine that unveils the very reality of the mind...it unveils the latent construct of the entire universe and illustrates the blueprint that exists in every fragment of reality. It shows the laws that govern the mind and the universe.The doctrine does not preach immorality, it doesnt tell u "go and do black magic with the knowledge" just like physics doesnt tell u "you shud not have sex with other woman behind ur wifes back" cuz having sex with woman or having sex with goat (like so many of ur arab brothers do) is not the concern of Physics, physics only teaches about the laws of matter.
> 
> It has no interest in determining if its right if u get a boner from ur mother in law. Its as simple as that. Kabbalah doesnt preach ppl to do bad things, or even to do as lil evil as to LIE. Its a doctrine of religious philosphy which is so significant an enlightening because it totally unveils the nature of all things that have been created in front of the learner's mind. It consists of number symbolism ,numerology, sacred geometry, chemistry, mathematics and many other fields of knowledge.
> 
> dont be like ur brethren. Dont blame kabbalah for boner or watever that people do. The elites have hidden kabbalistic knowledge from masses for centuries because it has the power to enlighten human beings and elevate their morality. The knowledge they gain about all reality from kabbalah, they may use that for black magic but Kabbalah in no way encourages that. Its a doctrine of good.
> 
> And wen u talk about David and Solomon. You know nothing about them scumbag. You think them two spent all their days watching Youtube videos? No they studied and educated themselves in all form of philosophy and esoteric theology. Thats how they better understand the nature of God and reality. They were the ones who helped expand sacred philosophical teachings of Israel that is knows to this day as KABBALAH. you know nothing and talk alot like ur stupid brethren.




I have read about both sufism and kabbalah long time ago. There are many similarities. For example we call Noor and they call Ohr which is basicly Light force-energy that we gain after doing good deeds and after doing Ibadat-rituals. Coping with your selfish attributes-ego-nafsh is also similar which is also the base of our rituals(Fasting-restricting ourselves,Salat-pushing ourselves, Zakat-sharing and Hajj). Names of Allah are also similar we have 99 names and we improve our thinking ,our capacity by thinking about these names. they also meditate on their versions of names.
However there can be infiltrations in their system long ago. For example after-life is mentioned in their books like Zohar but also reincarnation is mentioned. Reincarnation is not mentioned in Islam at least mostly except some smaller sects. Also immortality is not mentioned as well. Some prophets that were given duty from Allah might have lived for an extremely long life but that is not for free and not for common layman gaining immortality in messianic age. There is logic in reincarnation but there is no need for after-life if there is only reincarnation and for example at the end times if "mesiah" comes and says now you are immortal everything is fixed in this world only. There is a danger there. 7 sephirots also might be similar to 7 Skies that is mentioned in Quran but later on they might have corrupted it and used this knowledge for magic.Organizations like freemasonry and similar secret organizations,power groups can be using magic-rituals which may be incorporated into those teachings. 
By the way some sufi teachings are also corrupted with fatalism, inventions, power hungry groups both in history and today. Better we read Quran and take the example of our Prophet(SAV) , know the basics and use our minds-hearts to determine our paths coping with the challanges of life getting our power to cope with them and solve lifes problems that way. That is my take on the theology part of this discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terry5



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

500 said:


> * Hamas started firing rockets at Israeli cities. Prior that no one was killed.
> * Hamas fires rockets from civilian areas, deliberately putting civilians at risk.
> * Over 600 rockets launched by Hamas fell in Gaza itself, killing and maiming hundreds of civilians.



Is it part of the Jewish religion to lie? 

Had yu not walked into German gas Chambers you wouldn't have been killed right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Meengla

Getting some break to finally see the PR wars from both sides and the global responses. And this time, no doubt about it, the Gazans not only stood their ground but also established a level of deterrence far stronger than ever before. But perhaps more importantly: The Progressive and the Woke crowd in America will not sit silent next time around either. Israel's biggest enemy was/is not some Bedouin armies or hapless Palestinians: It was the global awareness build through social media and this time that is more evident that ever before.

Here is an article by an Israeli lady. Needless to say she is so God-damned blinded by her prejudice that she does not recognize the abject misery of the Palestinians for decades and is crying about the social-media PR loss for Israel. Pathetic creature!! Anyway, here are some excerpts: 










The not-surprising betrayal of (non-Jewish) progressives


To those who come to the aid of the marginalized groups that are victims of hatred, where have you been for the Jews? When are Jews that marginalized group?




blogs.timesofisrael.com





...

On May 17, BLM Tweeted: “Black Lives Matter stands in solidarity with Palestinians. We are a movement committed to ending settler colonialism in all forms and will continue to advocate for Palestinian liberation. (always have. And always will be). #freepalestine

BLM did not specify its support for Hamas, but BLM also did not mention that Hamas had fired thousands of rockets from heavily populated civilian areas inside Gaza into civilian towns and cities inside Israel. All blame for violence was laid at Israel’s feet and no questioning or blame was given to the Palestinians.
..
Hamas has won the PR war. It’s won over the hearts and minds of the otherwise good intentions of my children’s socially-minded and woke friends. 
..
Instead, my kids’ Instagram and Facebook feeds exploded with false and demonizing posts about Israel committing genocide and ethnic cleansing. These posts were met with a lot of “likes” and hearts but little in the way of counterpoints or objections. 
..
Progressives, what happened to your notion of deep learning that you demanded of others last summer? Why do you so easily swallow and repeat catchphrases like “settler colonialist,” “apartheid” and “ethnostate” without critical thought when it comes to the only Jewish majority country, a country of about 9 million people about the size of New Jersey, amidst 22 Islamic and Judenrein countries? Do you know what Judenrein means? 
..
Progressives, as you chant “From the River to the Sea, Palestine will be Free,” do you know what river or what sea you are referring to? What then would become of the millions of Israelis living between that river and that sea? 
..
So, just as expected, few are coming to our aid. It is sad and hurtful but not surprising.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Iñigo

it's amazing

the zionist have been committing atrocities for 100 years ... and it bothers them not to be loved

it's a mix of ignorance, blindness and narcissism

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Titanium100

Hamas pounding Israeli cities and forcing them jews to enter bunkers

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Titanium100 said:


> Hamas pounding Israeli cities and forcing them jews to enter bunkers


@500 have you came out of the shelter yet?


500 said:


> Crazy bombing is what you did in Syria, slaughering and displacing over 13 mln people just because they refused to bow to sadistic corrupt dictator.
> 
> Israel just retaliated with precision strikes to thousands of Hamas indiscriminate rockets.


Israel bombed Palestinian women and babies like crazy for 12 days with technological and financial help from the USA. There is nothing honorable in bombing babies. Can't be compared to bombing Chechen and North African terrorists elsewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sammuel

vizier said:


> I have read about both sufism and kabbalah long time ago. There are many similarities. For example we call Noor and they call Ohr which is basicly Light force-energy that we gain after doing good deeds and after doing Ibadat-rituals. Coping with your selfish attributes-ego-nafsh is also similar which is also the base of our rituals(Fasting-restricting ourselves,Salat-pushing ourselves,






From my understanding from Kabala the selfish ego is responsible for much , if not all , the suffering in the world.

From my understanding Kabala does not wish to eliminate the ego , but rather to turn it upside down - from the desire to receive for one own pleasure , to a will to receive in order to give to others. - the translation of the world Kabala is : to receive.

In the past the world could sustain men's ego , today it threatens to destroy the whole world. One look at the state of nature , our forests and our seas would reveal that.

That is why some Kabalistic think that the " end of days " or : " redemption " is near , simply because the world cant take much more of that shit.

All the monotheistic religions believe that in the end of days those spiritual issues would be solved and there would be an end to war and human suffering.

All three religions describe that before that happen there will be war and suffering.

I can only hope that all here , Muslims , Cristian and Jewish can join my prayer - that this time of tribulation will pass us soon , that it would be without human suffering.

And that the truth would reveal itself for the benefit of all man kind


Amen



~

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

The key element of this conflict was to set a red-line.. A taste that the end could be near if it doesn't play by the books. The fall of Jerusalem could occur there is no power on earth that can hinder that even if an slight push from the outside came for it.

One of the good things is that the jews were inflately overrated on this board good riddance I won't be hearing that anymore because I was trying to explain to my fellow PDF think tanks that Israel was not of concern militarily for the last 2-3 years. I explained to them why but they refused to understand. This was a demonstration.

I said Israel could only defeat Lebanon in the entire region of all the state actors and it shows that I was right all along. Because I observe closely and never buy into hype or anything of that sort when I am looking at conventional means.

Nobody would chose Syria that has been thru 10 years war over Israel 3 yrs ago but I did cynically and I didn't chose Syria over them for biased reasons but from a pragmatic point of view. I understood Israel's weaknesses and weaponry systems etc etc and I basically saw it as for what it was.

Get with the program guys and let me not see you slipping again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> Genocide is systematic murder of ethnic religious group. That what was done by Assad and Iran in Syria.


But Israel hasnt done this to Palestinians over the past few decades? What aobut that town in Palestine that Israeli govt has wiped out over 180 times? smh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Norwegian said:


> Netanyahu and Hamas are natural allies



They aren't allies. Netanyahu and the Israeli right constantly provoke Palestinians by constantly assassinating the resistance's commanders, by continuing settlements on Palestinian land, or by violating the sanctity of Al-Aqsa mosque. Hamas, Palestinian Islamic Jihad, and other resistance groups then respond to that provocation. 

Then Netanyahu's Israel respond with overwhelming force in order to present themselves as defenders of the Jewish people when the truth is they've planned and started the conflict from the get-go. 

The charge that Netanyahu and Hamas are allies is one that is designed to discredit the Palestinian resistance, to break their resolve, and to absolve any responsibility from Netanyahu's constant provocations and mass human rights that he and his military commit against the Palestinian people.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## m52k85

Titanium100 said:


> because I was trying to explain to my fellow PDF think tanks that Israel was not of concern militarily for the last 2-3 years. I explained to them why but they refused to understand.


Can you point us new followers to what you explained? Can you provide links to some posts? Thanks


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> Crazy bombing is what you did in *Gaza*, slaughering and displacing over 100s of thousands of people just because they refused to bow to sadistic corrupt Jewish superior nation named Israel.
> 
> Gaza just retaliated with precision strikes to thousands of guided ISraeli missiles and rockets.



Thats what really happened, you're welcome
GAZA SPANKED ISRAEL AZZ SO BAD, IT MADE some JEWISH PDF MEMBERS HIDE THEIR FLAGS.

if u detect any lies, pls lemme know.


Trango Towers said:


> Is it part of the Jewish religion to lie?


No, but that assumes hes regular person like you and me, and most likely this thing called 500 isnt an individual with an independent opion, that is almost guaranteed at this point. this bot/entity/hired person is working for some manipulative secretive outfit of some sort.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Numerous

It's a shame this thread has just become israeli terrorist sympathisers vs assad terrorist sympathisers.


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> But Israel hasnt done this to Palestinians over the past few decades? What aobut that town in Palestine that Israeli govt has wiped out over 180 times? smh.


Assad was indiscriminately barrel bombing Sunni towns in Syria for 9 years on daily basis. Assad broke every single cease fire and continued daily bombings. This practise was stopped only by Turkish force.

Israel only retaliates when rockets are fired. Israel is using only precision weapons in populated areas. When cease fire is achieved Israel stops (previous big operation in Gaza was 7 years ago).

Even you should understand the difference between two.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## PakFactor

500 said:


> Assad was indiscriminately barrel bombing Sunni towns in Syria for 9 years on daily basis. Assad broke every single cease fire and continued daily bombings. This practise was stopped only by Turkish force.
> 
> Israel only retaliates when rockets are fired. Israel is using only precision weapons in populated areas. When cease fire is achieved Israel stops (previous big operation in Gaza was 7 years ago).
> 
> Even you should understand the difference between two.



Ma **** we ain’t talking about Syria we talking about your people. Stop twisting shit around like your spokesperson. That shit could work with Americans and Co and not us.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

925boy said:


> Thats what really happened, you're welcome
> GAZA SPANKED ISRAEL AZZ SO BAD, IT MADE some JEWISH PDF MEMBERS HIDE THEIR FLAGS.


Gaza fired 4400 unguided rockets at Israeli cities and killed 10 civilians including 3 foreign workers and 2 Israeli Arabs. Great victory. Number of Gazan civilians killed by their rockets we dont know, but obviously many times more.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

PakFactor said:


> Ma **** we ain’t talking about Syria we talking about your people. Stop twisting shit around like your spokesperson. That shit could work with Americans and Co and not us.


Everything is relative. In order to judge how Israel fights against insurgency u need to check:

How Russia was fighting in Chechnya.
How Pakistan was fighting in Bangladesh.
How US coalition was fighting in Mosul and Raqqa.
How Iran was fighting in Syria 
......


----------



## Iñigo

the Gaza/Warsaw ghetto has little means of defending himself against zionist aggression

Yes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

500 said:


> Everything is relative. In order to judge how Israel fights against insurgency u need to check:
> ......



You have tried several times to deflect the topic without much success.


Titanium100 said:


> The key element of this conflict was to set a red-line.. A taste that the end could be near if it doesn't play by the books. The fall of Jerusalem could occur there is no power on earth that can hinder that even if an slight push from the outside came for it.
> 
> One of the good things is that the jews were inflately overrated on this board good riddance I won't be hearing that anymore because I was trying to explain to my fellow PDF think tanks that Israel was not of concern militarily for the last 2-3 years. I explained to them why but they refused to understand. This was a demonstration.
> 
> I said Israel could only defeat Lebanon in the entire region of all the state actors and it shows that I was right all along. Because I observe closely and never buy into hype or anything of that sort when I am looking at conventional means.
> 
> Nobody would chose Syria that has been thru 10 years war over Israel 3 yrs ago but I did cynically and I didn't chose Syria over them for biased reasons but from a pragmatic point of view. I understood Israel's weaknesses and weaponry systems etc etc and I basically saw it as for what it was.
> 
> Get with the program guys and let me not see you slipping again



Abolustely this..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Iñigo said:


> the Gaza/Warsaw ghetto has little means of defending himself against zionist aggression



That Ghetto managed to render the Iron Dome obsolote knew how to beat it.. Had thousands of tunnel systems and were actully firing from beneath the earth. They studied their opponents and knew exactly how to hit them and where to hit them.. They ravaged Israeli cities and putting them in shelters in the act of showchasing abilities way above what people assumed of them. Their intelligence gathering was also second to none knew where the entire command center lived and gave them threat on Telegram with targetting their homes in tit for tat

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Iñigo

"In order to judge how Israel fights against insurgency u need to check" ...

You only had to remind us of France in Algeria

the Zionist are predictable:

cynical, ignorant, without shame ... and always whining because the world don't love them

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Titanium100 said:


> I was trying to explain to my fellow PDF think tanks that Israel was not of concern militarily for the last 2-3 years. I explained to them why but they refused to understand.



May be the reasoning behind their hesitance in accepting your opinion stems out of concerns on "what will the regional muslim countries will do if US forces get involved in support of Israel"...

And / OR

The history of Muslim world being silent (militarily) in the past in instances of Israeli aggression toward Palestine...and any other surrounding muslim country ... again being US in full support in the back ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Adecypher said:


> May be the reasoning behind their hesitance in accepting your opinion stems out of concerns on "what will the regional muslim countries will do if US forces get involved in support of Israel"...
> 
> And / OR
> 
> The history of Muslim world being silent (militarily) in the past in instances of Israeli aggression toward Palestine...




No it was not because of that.. They are geninuely not well versed in conventional warfare dynamics and know how. They thought ISRAEL by itself was superpower? 

I was trying to reason with them and telling them to not look at tiny Israel at all but what lays beyond it and even @The SC started to refer Israel for Usrael but they didn't get the gist. Very thick headed and lack of any understanding or reasoning whatsoever.

Israel can't fight any wars in that territory forget about a unified and all that but single 1v1 wars Israel can only overcome Lebanon in the entire region.

These peasants never considered NATO or the US as the major deterence but they came in here thinking that tiny Israel was a superpower or able to win wars in this modern times thinking this is 60-70 years ago..


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

No matter what the secularist nationalist Pakistanis and racist Arabs say we stand with Al Aqsa.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adecypher

Titanium100 said:


> Israel can't fight any wars in that territory forget about a unified and all that but single 1v1 wars Israel can only overcome Lebanon in the entire region.



Here is a "*fundamental flaw"* in my opinion in your argument...you cannot separate US support (the way things stands at present) to Israel IF it sees an existential threat to it...just give me one reason WHY US will not get involved...?

Now if you do the analysis with this equation: *1 (muslim country or a block) Vs. 1 (Israel) + (US support)* and present your thoughts then I am all ears...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Respect4Respect01

@Norwegian


Norwegian said:


> Shocking


man...i feel like throwing up every time i see you on this forum for REAL..i never thought you would defend ethnic cleansing and genocide. How do you sleep at night or eat like a normal person? disgusting

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Adecypher said:


> Here is a "*fundamental flaw"* in my opinion in your argument...you cannot separate US support (the way things stands at present) to Israel IF it sees an existential threat to it...just give me one reason WHY US will not get involved...
> 
> Now if you do the analysis with this equation: *1 (muslim country or a block) Vs. 1 (Israel) + (US support)* and present your thoughts then I am all ears...



Look brother I never denied US involvement but the once who were overinflating it were not considering US involvement at all but Israel herself.. You see what I mean and I was the one telling them to look for what is behind it but they were only looking at Israel? Stupidity and Honestly I have no idea why this forum tolerates idiotic spamming and they were derailing many threads with that stuff and we should let people with know how to actually populate the forum @Philip the Arab @The SC @Mohamed Bin Tughlaq @Indos @Hakikat ve Hikmet @Hassan Al-Somal etc etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adecypher

OFF TOPIC: Since most of my respected fellow PDFians watch this thread, I just came to know that Saudia Arabia (SA) have updated their traffic billboards to remove "Muslims Only" text from them (see below):

Before:






After:





Got these images from the video below:
*Crown Prince MBS changes 'Muslims only'signs of Haram at Madina Roza e Rasool (SAW)*






What is going on? IF this is ALL true then NOW non muslims will be allowed to enter Madinah!


Titanium100 said:


> Look brother I never denied US involvement but the once who were overinflating it were not considering US involvement at all but Israel herself.. You see what I mean



Yes, if that is the assumption then things might be quite different ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Adecypher said:


> OFF TOPIC: Since most of my respected fellow PDFians watch this thread, I just came to know the Saudia Arabia (SA) have updated their traffic billboards to remove "Muslims Only" text from them (see below):
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 747003
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 747004
> 
> 
> Yes, if that is the assumption then things might be quite different ...




I was trying myself to explain to them that Israel's chances was only limited to it's airforce which technically can be taken out of air by most state-actors beyond that stage Israel has nothing to offer on the table? It's cities can be flattened from the outside..

What are they gonna do from there on release the HULK? they will have to prepare for conventional engagement against equally armed ground forces, more battle hardened and more numerous then them. This is not some comicbook fairytale where you can walk thru someone or MCU fight scenes to put it short Israel will get grinded down in max 2-3 years time and that is 1vs1 scenarios


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

BHAN85 said:


> https://sputniknews.com/world/202105241082979126-us-seeks-equal-security-for-israelis-and-palestinians-amid-gazas-grave-humanitarian-situation/
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: USA wants to reward Hamas for missile launching and kill Israeli civilian, creating a Palestinian state.
> 
> USA wants to unstabilize even more the zone.
> 
> In my opinion, Israel must treat Palestine like USA treated Japan after WWII, giving them everything but military.



Unlike the Japanese emperor, the Palestinians are people who won't easily give up. Besides, in Japan, they were not facing a land loss. No settlers were coming to their land and taking it over. Nobody placed them in an open air prison.


Iñigo said:


> the Gaza/Warsaw ghetto has little means of defending himself against zionist aggression








Now, tell us the Palestinians in Gaza can't defend themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Adecypher said:


> OFF TOPIC: Since most of my respected fellow PDFians watch this thread, I just came to know that Saudia Arabia (SA) have updated their traffic billboards to remove "Muslims Only" text from them (see below):
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 747003
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 747004
> 
> 
> Got these images from the video below:
> *Crown Prince MBS changes 'Muslims only'signs of Haram at Madina Roza e Rasool (SAW)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is going on? IF this is ALL true then NOW muslims are allowed to enter Madinah!
> 
> 
> Yes, if that is the assumption then things might be quite different ...


Dajjal will come all the way to gates of Makkah and Medina


----------



## Adecypher

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Dajjal will come all the way _*to gates of Makkah and Medina*_


What about crossing the gate?


----------



## Titanium100

Adecypher said:


> What about crossing the gate?



He won't enter but none muslims can enter Medina tho.. It never says in Hadith and Quran that none-muslims can't visit Medina it is allowed.. Alot of none-muslim tourists go to Medina and some of them even take Shaddah there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Adecypher said:


> What about crossing the gate?


He can't get in because of angels guarding both cities. But the cities will be put through tests so all the munafiqs and secret secularists leave both cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adecypher

Titanium100 said:


> He won't enter but none muslims can enter Medina tho.. It never says in Hadith and Quran that none-muslims can't visit Medina it is allowed..* Alot of none-muslim tourists go to Medina* and some of them even take Shaddah there



*Strange to me honestly...*












https://www.bbc.com/news/world-midd...s are prohibited from,were open to the public.


Ahmet Pasha said:


> He can't get in because of angels guarding both cities. But the cities will be put through tests so all the munafiqs and secret secularists leave both cities.


OK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Adecypher said:


> *Strange to me honestly...*
> 
> View attachment 747010
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-42071018#:~:text=Non-Muslims are prohibited from,were open to the public.
> 
> OK.



According to the law itself Medina was not forbidden it was just the House of saud who made it forbidden but then removed it few years ago. That Israeli man used his Russian passport to enter KSA to begin with but they are not allowed to enter majority of countries including KSA but two years ago via the Ibrahim Accords they have been granted access to 5 countries and it was spreading to other countries but I don't know how much this conflict has damaged all that diplomatic progress


----------



## terry5

Al Masjid Al Aqsa was the first qibla in Islam and it has been a significant and important place of worship for the Prophets of Islam. It was built 40 years after Al Masjid Al Haram in Makkah. There is a difference of opinion amongst scholars as to who exactly built Al Masjid Al Aqsa, with some scholars and historians asserting the view that Al Masjid Al Aqsa was built by Prophet Adam (as), and others opining that it was built by Prophet Ibrahim (as). It has also been rebuilt, renovated and expanded many times in the history of Islam.

It was a well known place of worship at the time of Prophet Ibrahim (as) and for his son Prophet Ishaq (as) and grandson Prophet Yaqub (as). When Prophet Yaqub’s son Prophet Yusuf (as) attained a position of power in Egypt, he asked his family to join him and escape the poverty that engulfed Palestine. Biblical sources claim this included his father Prophet Yaqub (as) and Prophet Yusuf’s siblings and their children [Book of Genesis], and that there were 33 in all (Allahu aalam). At this point, as there was no one left amongst Prophet Yaqub’s progeny to look after Al Masjid Al Aqsa (which at the time had the name of “Beteyel” or “House of God”), care for this blessed place was entrusted to the native population of the land (who were also followers of Prophet Ibrahim (as)), the Palestinians.

The Israelites who voluntarily emigrated to Egypt seeking a better material life remained there for approximately four centuries and became slaves to the Egyptians. This slavery only ended when Prophet Musa (as) freed them from Firaoun under the command of Allah. However, the Israelites rejected the orders of Allah to return to Palestine and were thus commanded to live in and wander through the desert of Sinai for 40 years. This ended when a new generation was born, containing within it Prophet Daoud (as), who led his generation of believers to Palestine.

Prophet Daoud (as) established his kingdom in part of Palestine, and controlled Jerusalem. His son Prophet Suleiman (as) rebuilt Al Masjid Al Aqsa with the help of the local indigenous population and next to it he built the ruler’s palace. After Prophet Suleiman’s death, his two sons divided his kingdom amongst themselves with each having its own capital. These kingdoms existed for a very short period of time – approximately two hundred years, with the last king of Jerusalem in this dynasty being dethroned in 586/587BC as he tried to resist the Babylonians (led by King Nebuchadnezzar) but failed due to a crippling siege that the Babylonians had placed on the city.

Shortly after the Babylonians took control of Jerusalem, Al Masjid Al Aqsa was destroyed again.

The Persians overthrew the Babylonians (during which time efforts to rebuild Al Masjid Al Aqsa as a place of worship were renewed), but in the period thereafter ownership changed hands numerous times, and Al Masjid Al Aqsa was destroyed, rebuilt and then destroyed again within a century by the Romans in 70AD after a revolt in the city.

By 315-325AD, when the Roman Emperor Constantine converted to Christianity, the Romans and the people residing in their land (including the Jews) no longer had any regard for Al Masjid Al Aqsa and no longer treated it as a place of sanctity and worship, with the site of Al Masjid Al Aqsa actually being used as a place of waste disposal for the citizens of the city. This is how Al Masjid Al Aqsa remainded for the next few hundred years until the Prophet Muhammad (saw) revived once again the spirituality of this blessed place, and his great companion Umar Ibn Al Khattab (ra) liberated the city.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Latest situation in Gaza per the member of *Bait ul Islam*:


----------



## khansaheeb

500 said:


> * Hamas started firing rockets at Israeli cities. Prior that no one was killed.
> * Hamas fires rockets from civilian areas, deliberately putting civilians at risk.
> * Over 600 rockets launched by Hamas fell in Gaza itself, killing and maiming hundreds of civilians.


You attacked Al Aqsa mosque and now you will pay for it. That is Israel's worst mistake.
The US Media has a Palestine problem.





__ https://www.facebook.com/407570359384477/posts/2143842845757211

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Adecypher said:


> Here is a "*fundamental flaw"* in my opinion in your argument...you cannot separate US support (the way things stands at present) to Israel IF it sees an existential threat to it...just give me one reason WHY US will not get involved...?
> 
> Now if you do the analysis with this equation: *1 (muslim country or a block) Vs. 1 (Israel) + (US support)* and present your thoughts then I am all ears...


There was more than analysis with that equation.. the 1973 Ramada war.. there you had it..


----------



## khansaheeb

Ahmed Farid (Farid Qureshi)

@FaridQureshi_UK
·
59m


Two members of #PalestineAction have managed to enter into the Drone factory and taken photos of half built drone, members of group have been on roof of factory since last Wednesday, factory builds drones for Israel and is on complete shut down. #Gaza #london4palestine #Palestine


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396905613708468237

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adecypher

The SC said:


> There was more than analysis with that equation.. the 1973 Ramada war.. there you had it..


Are you saying that the result will be the same this time around as well that is defeat to Egyptian + another supporting country Vs. Israel?


----------



## khansaheeb

Israel-Palestinian conflict: Eyes on peace options as Gaza truce holds


Mediators try to cement the truce, as Israel and Palestinian militants take stock of an 11-day conflict.



www.bbc.com





*Israel-Palestinian conflict: Eyes on peace options as Gaza truce holds*
Published1 day ago
Share



IMAGE COPYRIGHTEPA
image captionBeit Hanoun in Gaza. The UN has called for "immediate humanitarian assistance"
*As Gaza and Israel emerge from 11 days of conflict, mediators are seeking to cement the truce and prevent more violence in the longer term.*
An Egyptian team was in Israel on Saturday, while the US Secretary of State Antony Blinken could visit the region next week.
Both Israel and the Palestinian militant group Hamas have claimed victory in the latest conflict.
More than 250 people were killed, most of them in Gaza.
The fighting began on 10 May after weeks of spiralling Israeli-Palestinian tension in occupied East Jerusalem which culminated in clashes at a holy site revered by both Muslims and Jews. Hamas - the militant Islamist group which rules Gaza - began firing rockets after warning Israel to withdraw from the site, triggering retaliatory air strikes.

The ceasefire deal between Israel and Hamas
Since the truce went into force on Friday, Israeli PM Benjamin Netanyahu has said the degrading of Hamas's military power by air bombardment was an "exceptional success".

He added: "If Hamas thinks we will tolerate a drizzle of rockets, it is wrong" and pledged a "new level of force" in response.
Meanwhile, Hamas has spoken of what it called the "euphoria of victory" and its leader Ismail Haniyeh said the conflict had "opened the door to new phases that will witness many victories".



IMAGE COPYRIGHTEPA
image captionIsraelis handed out flowers in the southern city of Ashkelon on the first day of the ceasefire
*'Life will return'*
The truce held throughout its second day on Saturday. Its terms are unclear. Israel simply said it had agreed to a "mutual and unconditional" cessation of hostilities.
Egypt, Qatar, the US and UN appear to have been involved.
On Saturday, the UN Security Council issued its first statement on the conflict, praising the mediators and calling for a "full adherence to the ceasefire".

In pictures: The destruction in Gaza and Israel
The Israel-Palestinian conflict explained
Life in the Gaza Strip
Teams of Egyptian mediators have been shuttling between Gaza, Israel and the West Bank.

An Egyptian diplomat said the teams were implementing agreed measures and trying to prevent practices that led to the latest fighting, but there was no detail.
Mr Blinken is expected to visit the region next week. The itinerary has not been released but a US source said he would travel to Israel and the West Bank on Wednesday and Thursday. He may visit Egypt and Jordan. The US will not hold direct talks with Hamas, which it regards as a terrorist organisation.

media captionPalestinians and Israelis react to ceasefire
The BBC's Tom Bateman, who has been in Gaza, says that, although the calm has been welcomed there, most people know it probably just means a countdown to the next inevitable conflict.
Civilians on both sides have spoken of wanting to live without the fear of attack from the air.
But many are not confident. One shop owner in Gaza, Ashraf Abu Mohammad, told the Associated Press news agency: "Life will return, because this is not the first war, and it will not be the last war."








Ghazi Dahdouh can't go home any more because his house was blown up by a missile fired from an Israeli warplane. So he's living on top of it. It's a treacherous walk up rubble and jagged glass. But in the middle of a collapsed concrete roof you'll find Ghazi, 70, in a tent.

He says he'll stay put until his house is rebuilt. Under the canvas Ghazi tells me his son is a policeman paid half salary. Ghazi gave him and his grandsons two rooms in the house.
Israel said during the conflict it struck the homes of militants, arguing they were legitimate targets to prevent attacks. It also launched air strikes on police facilities in the Hamas-governed territory.
"I am an innocent civilian, I have nothing to do with politics," Ghazi tells me. "If I have a weapon now I will go and fight, because I am not guilty. I have nothing to do with what happened to me."




Ghazi can't understand why he and his extended family should be left homeless. He says: "If they are looking for [my son] because he's a policeman they should have told me not to let him live here, instead of knocking down the whole building."
Rights groups have previously accused Israel of failing to give clear evidence that destroying homes in this way amounts to a legitimate military target under international law.




The first convoys of humanitarian aid have arrived in Gaza. More lorries arrived at Israel's Kerem Shalom crossing on Saturday and a 130-vehicle convoy was scheduled to cross from Egypt.
But the World Health Organization has said Gaza's health facilities are in danger of being overwhelmed by thousands of injured people.
Lynn Hastings, the UN's humanitarian co-ordinator for the Palestinian territories, said from Gaza City she hoped that calm would remain.
But she had spoken to families and "they feel that they have no control of their lives".



IMAGE COPYRIGHTGETTY IMAGES
image captionTrucks loaded with humanitarian aid passed into Gaza through the Kerem Shalom crossing on Friday
For about 14 years, Gaza has been under a blockade on its borders with Israel and Egypt that restricts the passage of people and goods - one of the main issues for any future mediation.
Israel says it must limit Hamas's access to weapons, as the militants refuse to disarm. The UN says the blockade must end for Gaza's economy to improve.
Flashpoints in Jerusalem could also complicate the ceasefire. Hamas has told the BBC that part of the agreed truce involved Israel compromises over the al-Aqsa mosque compound and the district of Sheikh Jarrah, where there have been moves by Jewish settlers to evict Palestinian families.
Israel has denied this is the case and the issues remain. There were clashes in East Jerusalem on Friday after the truce started.



IMAGE COPYRIGHTEPA
image captionFighters in Hamas's military wing marched in Gaza City on Saturday
Some of the chants of Palestinians there highlighted another major issue - the rivalry between Hamas and the Palestinian Authority, which is led by Mahmoud Abbas and runs parts of the West Bank.
Crowds chanted "the people want the president to leave". Mr Abbas will try to shore up his position when he meets Mr Blinken.
Some international leaders, including US President Joe Biden, have again referred to the long-term, two-state solution for the Middle East - a Palestinian state alongside Israel - but maintaining the current calm is the main focus at the moment.


----------



## The SC

Adecypher said:


> Are you saying that the result will be the same this time around as well that is defeat to Egyptian + another supporting country Vs. Israel?


You should correct your ignorance about that war before answering here.. It was a very brilliant Egyptian victory.. guess you can't help yourself thinking negatively out of reality..best to get educating yourself about matters before answering..


----------



## Adecypher

khansaheeb said:


> Hamas has told the BBC that part of the agreed truce involved *Israel compromises over the al-Aqsa mosque compound and the district of Sheikh Jarrah, where there have been moves by Jewish settlers to evict Palestinian families.
> 
> Israel has denied this is the case and the issues remain*. There were clashes in East Jerusalem on Friday after the truce started.



That tells me that planning of yet another round of one-sided massacre is in the background while majority of the leaders of the Arab countries (except: Egypt and Qatar) are strengthening their business ties with Israel. 

Sooner a "Muslim Block" is established, sooner a "*peace keeping muslim force*" will be deployed and sooner we will be able to save innocent Palestinian lives ...


----------



## khansaheeb

Adecypher said:


> That tells me that planning of yet another round of one-sided massacre is in the background while majority of the leaders of the Arab countries (except: Egypt and Qatar) are strengthening their business ties with Israel.
> 
> Sooner a "Muslim Block" is established, sooner a "*peace keeping muslim force*" will be deployed and sooner we will be able to save innocent Palestinian lives ...


Yes, It was a ploy by the Israelis to buy time to rearm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

The SC said:


> You should correct your ignorance about that war before answering here.. It was a very brilliant Egyptian victory.. guess you can't help yourself thinking negatively out of reality..best to get educating yourself about matters before answering..


*I don't know if I put my feet on your tail accidently ....oooouch sorry if it hurts*... I just asked you a simple question and in return if you get pissed off that is your problem...list some sources for me to read and believe your stance...WTH ..why I think negatively? I do not have any stake in this ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Adecypher said:


> *I don't know if I put my feet on your tail accidently ....oooouch sorry if it hurts*... I just asked you a simple question and in return if you get pissed off that is your problem...list some sources for me to read and believe your stance...WTH ..why I think negatively? I do not have any stake in this ...


Your butthurt shows too much and envy is going to worsen your stupid case.. if you were serious you would have educated yourself on the subjet here on PDF with dozens of thread about that war ..if not from books and the net.. but you seem too dumb and just like to troll.. your venom full agenda is not working here..
Never quote me again..understand low life..


----------



## Adecypher

The SC said:


> Your butthurt shows too much and envy is going to worsen your stupid case.. if you were serious you would have educated yourself on the subjet here on PDF with dozens of thread about that war ..if not from books and the net.. but you seem too dumb and just like to troll.. your venom full agenda is not working here..
> Never quote me again..understand low life..


...*do not run*...listen to me I think and hope you are an adult (I really hope so)...just calm down take a deep breath (relax)...you asked me to educate myself I will certainly do that ... there is no shame in learning and understanding each others point of view* right *that's why we are here on PDF (at least I am)...believe me my intentions were NOT to insult you...

Seems you like Egypt *I love Egypt too* ... and whenever I see this clip of your highness "SiSi" specially after *2:44 mins to 2:51 mins in this video*... it always changed my mood *I mean changing my mood is an understatement* ... actually I burst with laughter ... :

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## khansaheeb

Israel 'alone is responsible' for tragedy in Palestine: Çavuşoğlu


Turkey will not remain silent in the face of unspeakable atrocities and brutality, Turkish Foreign Minister Çavuşoğlu said Thursday amid Israel's...




www.dailysabah.com





*Israel 'alone is responsible' for tragedy in Palestine: Çavuşoğlu*
*BY DAILY SABAH*
ISTANBUL POLITICS 
MAY 20, 2021 5:30 PM GMT+3



A woman reacts while standing near the rubble of a building that was destroyed by an Israeli airstrike in the Gaza Strip, Palestine, May 16, 2021. (AP Photo)


Turkey will not remain silent in the face of unspeakable atrocities and brutality, Turkish Foreign Minister Çavuşoğlu said Thursday amid Israel's ongoing attacks on Gaza Strip, stressing that Tel Aviv is solely responsible for the violence.
"A tragedy has been taking place in Palestine for many years. A heart-breaking tragedy is continuing before our eyes," Çavuşoğlu told the United Nations General Assembly's special session on the situation in Palestine and Israel.
"Through repetition, the perpetrators of this tragedy want us to become insensitive to these outrageous crimes, the oppression of the Palestinian people, and violations of their basic human rights and freedoms," he added.
"However, we will not remain silent in the face of unspeakable atrocities and brutality. Because we know that silence in the face of injustice equals being an accomplice to the crimes committed. He who remains silent in the face of injustice is a mute devil."



Foreign Minister Mevlüt Çavuşoğlu addresses the U.N. General Assembly's special session on the situation in Israel and Palestine at U.N. headquarters in New York, U.S., May 20 2021. (EPA Photo)
At least 230 Palestinians have been killed, including 65 children and 39 women, and 1,710 others injured in Israeli attacks on the Gaza Strip since May 10, according to the Palestinian Health Ministry.

Health centers, media offices and residential neighborhoods have been targeted. Such acts of aggression amount to war crimes, the foreign minister stressed.
"We have to assign the blame where it belongs: Israel alone is responsible for what is happening today in Jerusalem, West Bank and Gaza," Çavuşoğlu said.
Israel’s continuing blockade of Gaza has effectively turned it into the "largest open-air prison in the world," he added.
At least 75,000 Palestinians have been displaced due to the Israeli bombardment, the U.N. said Thursday. As recently as Tuesday, the U.N. had reported the number as 52,000.
The tensions that started in East Jerusalem during the Muslim holy month of Ramadan spread to Gaza due to Israeli assaults on worshippers in the Al-Aqsa Mosque complex and the neighborhood of Sheikh Jarrah.
Israel occupied East Jerusalem, where Al-Aqsa is located, during the 1967 Arab-Israeli war. In 1980 it annexed the entire city, a move never recognized by the international community.
What needs to be done now, according to the minister, "is not only help establish a cease-fire but also mobilize international efforts to end Israel’s occupation and blockade over Palestinian territories."
Çavuşoğlu also stressed that it is unfortunate and disturbing that "the U.N. Security Council once again failed to deliver."
"At a time when the world needed to protect international peace and security the most, the position of the Council has once again been that of inaction and dysfunction," he added.
"It is time for the international community to come up with effective legal and moral means to stop Israel’s attacks on Palestinians."
Ensuring Israel’s accountability for the "crimes it committed" is vital to prevent the reoccurrence of such acts of aggression, the foreign minister further said.
In order to achieve peaceful coexistence between Palestinians and Israelis, Çavuşoğlu said the peace process and the two-state vision should be revitalized.
*'Inhumane, simply unbearable'*
Also addressing the session, the president of the 75th session of the U.N. General Assembly, Volkan Bozkir said Israel's attacks were "inhumane and simply unbearable."
The eviction of Palestinians from their homes in Sheikh Jarrah and East Jerusalem "could constitute war crime," Bozkir stressed.
He called on Israel and Palestine to swiftly "return to negotiations with a goal of ending the occupation."
For his part, the U.N. Secretary-General Antonio Guterres said he was "deeply shocked" by the continued air and artillery bombardment by Israeli Defense Forces (IDF) in Gaza Strip and called for an immediate cease-fire between Israel and Palestinian resistance group Hamas.
"If there is hell on earth, it is the lives of children in Gaza," Guterres said, noting that he and the U.N. Mideast envoy are engaged in “extensive diplomatic efforts” in the region, including with Egypt, Jordan and Qatar, to stop the conflict.
Guterres called on all members of the international community “to do everything in their power to enable the parties to step back from the brink.”
The top Palestinian diplomat accused Israel of committing a “genocide” against Palestinian families and urging the international community to protect the Palestinian people until their freedom is assured.
Foreign Minister Riad Malki said that “every country in the world has a responsibility to ensure that peace, justice and freedom prevail.”
He urged the assembly to ensure that Israel is held accountable for killing innocent Palestinians and is not provided with arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 925boy

500 said:


> Gaza fired 4400 unguided rockets at Israeli cities and killed 10 civilians including 3 foreign workers and 2 Israeli Arabs. Great victory. Number of Gazan civilians killed by their rockets we dont know, but obviously many times more.


Luckily, the truth aka facts and stats about the war cant be suppressed by ISrael's "free media":





can you please repeat your fake Gaza war stats again?? how many rockets went through? Iron dome was left with iron holes ..lmaoo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## The SC

Adecypher said:


> ...*do not run*...listen to me I think and hope you are an adult (I really hope so)...just calm down take a deep breath (relax)...you asked me to educate myself I will certainly do that ... there is no shame in learning and understanding each others point of view* right *that's why we are here on PDF (at least I am)...believe me my intentions were NOT to insult you...


You were confused about Arab-Usraeli wars.. that subject was debated to death here on PDF..If you are so sincere ..why don't you relax and do your search first.. before commenting on subjects you're not well versed in.. there were no insults.. I never take this personally .. but I don't tolerate trolling..the same as PDF policy..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

The SC said:


> You were confused about Arab-Usraeli wars.. that subject was debated to death here on PDF..If you are so sincere ..why don't you do your search first.. before commenting on subjects you're not well versed in.. there were no insults.. I never take this personally .. but I don't tolerate trolling..the same as PDF policy..


I got you ... I will read as much as possible... honestly I will and if I have any questions since you seem to have deep knowledge of this war I will ask you to clear my doubts... *no worries habibi.*..


----------



## Azadkashmir



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Adecypher said:


> I got you ... I will read as much as possible... honestly I will and if I have any questions since you seem to have deep knowledge of this war I will ask you to clear my doubts... *no worries habibi.*..


No problem..

Here is a thread to start with:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/1973-arab-israeli-conflict-the-truth-once-and-for-all.315824/


----------



## Adecypher

The SC said:


> No problem..
> 
> Here is a thread to start with:
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/1973-arab-israeli-conflict-the-truth-once-and-for-all.315824/


Thanks, actually I have already opened few web sites regarding the war and depending on who owns the web site e.g. western news channels etc vs. Al Jazeera and some arab news sources I am finding contradicting views but I guess this is how it is...I knew that western point of view will always be biased in nature...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

khansaheeb said:


> You attacked Al Aqsa mosque and now you will pay for it. That is Israel's worst mistake.
> The US Media has a Palestine problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/407570359384477/posts/2143842845757211



The documentary is really great. It opens the eyes of many people on how the Israeli-firsters in the American Media completely dehumanize and suppress the suffering of the Palestinian people. 

Thank you for sharing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Adecypher said:


> Thanks, actually I have already opened few web sites regarding the war and depending on who owns the web site e.g. western news channels etc vs. Al Jazeera and some arab news sources I am finding contradicting views but I guess this is how it is...I knew that western point of view will always be biased in nature...



Also the six day war never stopped by itself but it was due to threats coming from Washtingon but Israel has been claiming victory ever since but it should have been noted as US or NATO victory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

925boy said:


> Luckily, the truth aka facts and stats about the war cant be suppressed by ISrael's "free media":
> View attachment 747038
> 
> can you please repeat your fake Gaza war stats again?? how many rockets went through? Iron dome was left with iron holes ..lmaoo



His been trying to minimize the damage done by Hamas but hey we can't turn time

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

Titanium100 said:


> His been trying to minimize the damage done by Hamas but hey we can't turn time


Don't go rough on @500.. after all he has been spending more than 10 days in the shelter like a mouse. He has personal grudges.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

m52k85 said:


> Can you point us new followers to what you explained? Can you provide links to some posts? Thanks



There are so many threads talking about it and hard to pinpoint one..

But the main issues is they failed to understand how conventional warfare is fought and the underlaying dynamics and took things from a hyberbolic stand point. So you often run into completely watered down material posts.

Example:

Israel is a tiny Country plus it doesn't have strategic depth and it does have high quality armements but others in the region match them in the conventional armements arena but Israel's advantage comes down to F-35s which is not hard to take out of the skies for most state countries.

All the remaining things such as the drone department, chemical warfare, conventional hardware such as tanks etc etc they have no advantage and outmatched in some departments.

Once the F-35s is taken out of the skies there is really not much left for israel to shoot with and their window of opportunities completely dies there and once the conventional engagement occurs they will be on the retreating end of things.

As far as defensive systems go they can be hit and I mean all of their cities can be levelled from the outside. In order for them to win such conflict they have to literally dog it out which is highly unlikely you ain't gonna dog it out against more battle hardened foes and I am not even thinking about a united front against them or whatever but just in 1 versus 1 scenario battlefield.


----------



## m52k85

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> There are so many threads talking about it and hard to pinpoint one..
> 
> But the main issues is they failed to understand how conventional warfare is fought and the underlaying dynamics and took things from a hyberbolic stand point. So you often run into completely watered down material posts.
> 
> Example:
> 
> Israel is a tiny Country and it does have high quality armements but others in the region match them in the conventional armements arena but Israel's advantage comes down to F-35s which is not hard to take out of the skies for most state countries.
> 
> All the remaining things such as the drone department, chemical warfare, conventional hardware such as tanks etc etc they have no advantage and outmatched in some departments.
> 
> Once the F-35s is taken out of the skies there is really not much left for israel to shoot with and their window of victory opportunities completely dies there and once the conventional engagement occurs they will be on the retreating end of things.
> 
> As far as defensive systems go they can be hit and I mean all of their cities can be levelled from the outside. In order for them to win such conflict they have to literally dog it out which is highly unlikely you ain't gonna dog it out against more battle hardened foes and I am not even thinking about a united front against them or whatever but just in 1 versus 1 scenario battlefield.


Oh I see, I am surprised if this was not understood already, since it is openly stated by Israel that a war fought on their teritory will be impossible to win


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

m52k85 said:


> Oh I see, I am surprised if this was not understood already, since it is openly stated by Israel that a war fought on their teritory will be impossible to win



What alot of people don't understand is that battlefield and war doctrines constantly change from an era to an era. Example in ww2 tanks were the deciding factor but nowadays they are obsolote but you still use them for defensive not offensive because just throwing them in against conventional forces means you are just sending them to their death and then later on it was the aircraft carriers but nowadays they are obsolote and then we are in the airforce era which has almost become obsolote in the next 10-20 years it will still be used but not be able to grant any Win against anyone except none-state actors..

The main core remains conventional forces, anti-drone systems, drone capabilities, Anti-aircraft capabilties and defensive systems against the air and the ability to neutralize everything in the sky your eye spots and also you need BM and Hypersonic missiles plus Submarine killers and strong navy forces come handy but if you are based on a huge land like Eurasian continent it doesn't become overly necessary but useful nonetheless

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> There are so many threads talking about it and hard to pinpoint one..
> 
> But the main issues is they failed to understand how conventional warfare is fought and the underlaying dynamics and took things from a hyberbolic stand point. So you often run into completely watered down material posts.
> 
> Example:
> 
> Israel is a tiny Country plus it doesn't have strategic depth and it does have high quality armements but others in the region match them in the conventional armements arena but Israel's advantage comes down to F-35s which is not hard to take out of the skies for most state countries.
> 
> All the remaining things such as the drone department, chemical warfare, conventional hardware such as tanks etc etc they have no advantage and outmatched in some departments.
> 
> Once the F-35s is taken out of the skies there is really not much left for israel to shoot with and their window of opportunities completely dies there and once the conventional engagement occurs they will be on the retreating end of things.
> 
> As far as defensive systems go they can be hit and I mean all of their cities can be levelled from the outside. In order for them to win such conflict they have to literally dog it out which is highly unlikely you ain't gonna dog it out against more battle hardened foes and I am not even thinking about a united front against them or whatever but just in 1 versus 1 scenario battlefield.



Tell me how you’ll take the F-35 out? Unless theirs ways to detect stealth when it’s internal bays are loaded and noting on the external phylons. With there capability they essentially have a first shot capability even in conventional warfare.


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

PakFactor said:


> Tell me how you’ll take the F-35 out? Unless theirs ways to detect stealth when it’s internal bays are loaded and noting on the external phylons. With there capability they essentially have a first shot capability even in conventional warfare.



Despite being semi-stealth and 5th generation aircraft it is not a great aerial performer fighter and older versions could shoot it down and might even gain advantage on it since they have better aerial performance capabilities and this may sound news to you but it has been known for sometime..

Also It may be stealth but it is far from invisible soldiers from the ground can shoot it down if they lock unto it with their anti-craft missiles. S-400 is said to be capable of shooting it down and I would also assume that Hisar-O can do it. Turkey's new defensive systems and one of the reasons why they bought the S-400 in the first place to study it then they release the Hisar-O after that.

Hack Iran's 40-50 year old fighter jets could technically neutralize the F-35s..


The Iranians with their four-decade-old F-4s, F-5s and F-14s might not seem to have a chance against the Americans flying arguably the world’s most advanced fighter aircraft. But history, and recent testing show how Iranian pilots flying old planes could defeat Americans flying brand-new ones.


For one, the F-35, while new, isn’t necessarily a stellar aerial performer. In 2015 someone associated with the F-35 test effort leaked an official report explaining the stealth fighter’s limitations in air-to-air maneuvers with an F-16.









How Iran Could Shoot Down An F-35 Fighter In a War


Iran's F-5, despite its age, might still possesses the agility to gain the advantage over an F-35.




nationalinterest.org





for every dote there is and anti dote..

Similarly for stealth there is quantum radar or something similar like that exists.. It is far from invincible and in fact vulnerable but it is just overrated

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

So if we're to believe in Israeli claims, they claimed their Iron Dome intercepted 90% of the 4300 Palestinian rockets that was launched by the Palestinian resistance. That is 3,870 rockets that the Israelis are claiming to have intercepted. That means, only 430 rockets went through the Iron Dome missiles.

But wait a minute, Israel also claimed "5062 houses, cars & others were damaged". Now the question is how can 430 rockets cause all of that damage? The only explanation to the Israelis' logic is they were lying about the success rate of the Iron Dome.

We can also come to next point: How can anyone believe Israel's claim that they only lost 13 people if they lied about the success rate of the Iron Dome? Nobody should actually fall for anything that comes out of the Israeli government's mouthpieces. Everything they said about the war and its casualties is a complete lie.



925boy said:


> Luckily, the truth aka facts and stats about the war cant be suppressed by ISrael's "free media":
> View attachment 747038
> 
> can you please repeat your fake Gaza war stats again?? how many rockets went through? Iron dome was left with iron holes ..lmaoo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

500 said:


> Everything is relative. In order to judge how Israel fights against insurgency u need to check:
> 
> How Russia was fighting in Chechnya.
> How Pakistan was fighting in Bangladesh.
> How US coalition was fighting in Mosul and Raqqa.
> How Iran was fighting in Syria
> ......


How Germany fought the zionsist terrorist in ww2 right. Finish your sentences

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> So if we're to believe in Israeli claims, they claimed their Iron Dome intercepted 90% of the 4300 Palestinian rockets that was launched by the Palestinian resistance. That is 3,870 rockets that the Israelis are claiming to have intercepted. That means, only 430 rockets went through the Iron Dome missiles.
> 
> But wait a minute, Israel also claimed "5062 houses, cars & others were damaged". Now the question is how can 430 rockets cause all of that damage? The only explanation to the Israelis' logic is they were lying about the success of the Iron Dome.
> 
> We can also come to next point: How can anyone believe Israel's claim that they only lost 13 people if they lied about the success rate of the Iron Dome? Nobody should actually fall for anything that comes out of the Israeli government's mouthpieces. Everything they said about the war and its casualties is a complete lie.



Hamas knew exactly how to overwhelm it on before meaining their intelligence gathering is top-notch and some were saying it that the Iron dome was weak before this campaign and knew the ID was suspect

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396687349740879873

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396745612494872584

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## terry5

Isreali national anthem being played in Arab countries with respect and honour 



כל עוד בלבב פנימה
י יהודי הומיה
ולפאֲתי מזרח קדימה
עין לציון צופייה -

עוד לא אבדה תקוותנו
התקווה בת שנות אלפיים
להיות עם חופשי בארצנו
ארץ ציון וירושלים


* As long as there is a Jewish soul * in the heart!

- * yearning forward, towards the east *

- * Our hope is not made yet *!

- * A thousand years dream on our land *

- * The land of Zion and Jerusalem *

- * Let those who are our enemy shudder *

* - * Let all the inhabitants of (Egypt and Canaan *) tremble

- * Let the inhabitants of Babylon shudder *

- * To loom over their skies, panic and terror from us *

- * When we plant our spears in their chests *!

- * And we see their blood being shed *

* And their heads cut off *!*

- * Then we will be God's chosen people where God willed *
I wonder why the world is not taught about the racist national anthem . How can a country get away with it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396745612494872584



Exactly insiders knew whats up on before hand. I was always suspecting it and never bought into the hype as it has not proven itself in a conventional warfare before



terry5 said:


> Isreali national anthem being played



But there are no Babylonians, Canaanites or Ancient-Egyptians today.. With Egyptians they meant ancient egypt which means the song is talking about 3000 years ago in Musa, Dawud era etc etc, Canaanites were the once they took the land from when Allah gave them that land 3000 years ago but the same Allah also kicked them out of the land 1000 years later. Initially Allah(swt) gave them that land and also kicked them out when their time was up. Why were they wandering for 2000 years? Not trying to reclaim it but instead ran away and whatever came back are not real Jews or the real people of Musa..

The intention of your post fails tbh and I don't think any arab in their right minds would bother with a 3000 years ago narrations about nations that don't exist today..

The reaction to a 3000 years old anthem

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## terry5

Titanium100 said:


> Exactly insiders knew whats up on before hand. I was always suspecting it and never bought into the hype as it has not proven itself in a conventional warfare before
> 
> 
> 
> But there are no Babylonians, Canaanites or Ancient-Egyptians today.. With Egyptians they meant ancient egypt which means the song is talking about 3000 years ago in Musa, Dawud era etc etc, Canaanites were the once they took the land from when Allah gave them that land 3000 years ago but the same Allah also kicked them out of the land 1000 years later. Initially Allah(swt) gave them that land and also kicked them out when their time was up. Why was he wandering for 2000 years? Not trying to reclaim it but stand ranover and whatever came back are not real Jews or the real people of Musa..
> 
> The intention of your post falls out here to be fairly honest




*Al-Aqsa preacher forbids chanting Israeli anthem*
*Videos appeared on social media showing some Emiratis chanting and playing the Israeli anthem*
21.09.2020







RAMALLAH, Palestine
The preacher of Jerusalem’s Al-Aqsa Mosque, Sheikh Ekrima Sabri, has forbidden Muslims from chanting Israel’s national anthem.

In an interview with Anadolu Agency on Monday, Sabri said the Israeli anthem includes words that allege the Jewish ownership of all Palestine, including Jerusalem and Al-Aqsa Mosque compound.

He said those chanting the Israeli anthem in the United Arab Emirates (UAE) are either "illiterates" or "Zionists".

Videos appeared on social media showing some Emiratis chanting and playing the Israeli anthem, in a move that came days after the UAE, Bahrain and Israel signed US-sponsored agreements to normalize their relations.

These videos were widely shared by Israeli military spokesman Avichay Adraee and other Israeli officials.

Sabri said those who chant the Israeli anthem are "sinners" as they "conceded the land of Muslims to non-Muslims”.




"'We have never imagined that the [Israeli] occupation anthem could be chanted in any Arab country,” he said.

Israel occupied East Jerusalem, in which Al-Aqsa Mosque is located, during the 1967 Middle East war.









Al-Aqsa preacher forbids chanting Israeli anthem


Videos appeared on social media showing some Emiratis chanting and playing the Israeli anthem - Anadolu Agency




www.aa.com.tr

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Titanium100

terry5 said:


> *Al-Aqsa preacher forbids chanting Israeli anthem*
> *Videos appeared on social media showing some Emiratis chanting and playing the Israeli anthem*
> 21.09.2020
> RAMALLAH, Palestine
> The preacher of Jerusalem’s Al-Aqsa Mosque, Sheikh Ekrima Sabri, has forbidden Muslims from chanting Israel’s national anthem.
> 
> In an interview with Anadolu Agency on Monday, Sabri said the Israeli anthem includes words that allege the Jewish ownership of all Palestine, including Jerusalem and Al-Aqsa Mosque compound.
> 
> He said those chanting the Israeli anthem in the United Arab Emirates (UAE) are either "illiterates" or "Zionists".
> 
> Videos appeared on social media showing some Emiratis chanting and playing the Israeli anthem, in a move that came days after the UAE, Bahrain and Israel signed US-sponsored agreements to normalize their relations.
> 
> These videos were widely shared by Israeli military spokesman Avichay Adraee and other Israeli officials.
> 
> Sabri said those who chant the Israeli anthem are "sinners" as they "conceded the land of Muslims to non-Muslims”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "'We have never imagined that the [Israeli] occupation anthem could be chanted in any Arab country,” he said.
> 
> Israel occupied East Jerusalem, in which Al-Aqsa Mosque is located, during the 1967 Middle East war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al-Aqsa preacher forbids chanting Israeli anthem
> 
> 
> Videos appeared on social media showing some Emiratis chanting and playing the Israeli anthem - Anadolu Agency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aa.com.tr



Palestinians are irrational at times taking that stuff serious is ridiculous and they don't even understand which era the anthem is about there is no mention of arabs in the anthem the egyptians is meant by Pharoah and ancient egypt? Where are the babyloinians today or the people of canaanite? They need to chill out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

Titanium100 said:


> Palestinians are irrational at times taking that stuff serious is ridiculous and they don't even understand which era the anthem is about there is no mention of arabs in the anthem the egyptians is meant by Pharoah and ancient egypt? Where are the babyloinians today or the people of canaanite? They need to chill out


We know Denmark is Islamophobic so take your irrationality else where.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

A very good and surprisingly so little viewed video about the recent conflict. Well worth watching.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

Israel in the Middle East is finished.Hizbollah gave it a haircut of a lifetime while back and the Gazans just handed it’s a&& on its lap…

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## BHAN85

Blinken arrives in Tel Aviv to ‘bolster’ Gaza ceasefire as 500+ Biden campaign staffers call to ‘hold Israel accountable’


Over 500 Joe Biden campaign staffers have penned an open letter calling on the White House to pressure Israel to change its behavior, as Secretary of State Antony Blinken embarks on a trip to meet leaders in Tel Aviv.




www.rt.com





The Devil has landed Tel Aviv. I can smell of sulfur from here.

Iran should test some long range missile right now, it would be a nice Soleimani payback.

I dont know why Americans talk about "two states" when they really talk about "create ONE new state", make wars, and unstabilize the zone.

USA wants reward Hamas rocket launching talking about creating a state for them.

USA treating whole world as if everybody were idi*t, as always.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## terry5



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## BHAN85

terry5 said:


> blabla BS BS BS BLABLA
> View attachment 747153
> View attachment 747154
> 
> View attachment 747155
> View attachment 747156
> View attachment 747157







__





Victimisation - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Do u know how common poor people cook in Central America? with log and fire, because they can't afford nothing more. It's something common there, and they are not all day crying about that.

The fact is, life being poor is hard, even without Israel bombing you.

Palestine would be poor with or without Israel, because is a empty sh*thole desert.

And about the "brave activist": Dont make troubles to your own policemen, dirty hippies.


----------



## terry5

BHAN85 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victimisation - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do u know how common poor people cook in Central America? with log and fire, because they can't afford nothing more. It's something common there, and they are not all day crying about that.
> 
> The fact is, life being poor is hard, even without Israel bombing you.
> 
> Palestine would be poor with or without Israel, because is a empty sh*thole desert.
> 
> And about the "brave activist": Dont make troubles to your own policemen, dirty hippies.



I think you missed out the bombed out building and focused on the cook . Does Central America get bombed ? Is Central America living under occupation ?? Are white Europeans kicking out Central American’s from their homes where they’ve resided for Century’s ?? Life is hard people struggle all over but the above photo is of a middle class kinda well to do family in sheikh jarrah being forced into hardship by the colonisers for no fault of theirs other than not lying down and letting white man take what is rightfully there’s .

right to protest is first amendment of the founding fathers of USA and a right in the UK laws and all democratic countries around the world . Palestine would not be poor it’d be dripping with wealth as Muslims around the world would not leave them to want for nothing and billions would be spent on the holy land not bombed to smithereens by aethiest Zionist godless Europeans .


----------



## 500

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396745612494872584


* This is a number of all damage claims, including a *broken window*.
* This number includes *riot damage* (nearly thousand cars + thousand apartments and businesses were hurt).
* One Grad rocket has over 30 m of damage radius. Some shrapnells can cause damage and injuries at 200 m an more. So only one such rocket falling in town almost certainly will damage dozens of apartments and cars.

10 such rockets will damage hundreds of apartments and cars.
100 of such rockets will damage thousands of apartments and cars.

Overall as I mentioned previously some 150 rockets fell in towns causing damage of some 2500 apartments 1000 cars.

Thats why Iron Dome is not only saves lives but also saves money.






Of course the cheapest solution would be just return MLRS at sources of fire. And it would be fully legal according to laws of war.

But this would cause thousands of killed Palestinians and we respect Palestinian lives more than Hamas.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
6 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Adecypher




----------



## terry5

*Activists shut down an arms factory in Staffordshire*

*Members of Palestine Action and Animal Rebellion target the building as part of an escalating campaign to kick Elbit Systems, Israel’s largest weapons firm, out of Britain*





Palestine Action and Animal Rebellion activists occupy the Elite KL factory in Tamworth, owned by Israel's largest private arms firm Elbit Systems

ACTIVISTS have shut down an arms factory in Staffordshire as part of an escalating campaign to kick Elbit Systems, Israel’s largest weapons firm, out of Britain.


Members of the Palestine Action group joined forces with Animal Rebellion — the animal-rights wing of Extinction Rebellion — to storm the Elite KL factory in Tamworth this morning.
They occupied the roof while others chained themselves to the gates, with Palestine Action saying that the protesters aimed to keep the Elbit subsidary’s premises closed for as long as possible.
The action was a response to the government’s Police, Crime, Sentencing & Courts Bill, which contains proposals to restrict protest rights.
“The new laws that are currently being pushed through Parliament are a threat to us all,” a Animal Rebellion spokesperson said.
“We are proud to stand with other groups and show that we will not stop until we build a better world for everyone.”
The groups say that the goods made at the Elite-KL site include components for the Israeli military’s tanks and other armoured vehicles.
Staffordshire Police said that specialist officers were called to the Tamworth factory at 6am today and worked “to resolve the incident safely.”
Palestine Action has hit Elbit sites across Britain numerous times over the past five months, costing the firm over £1 million, according to the group.
A member of the direct-action group was released from custody today after being arrested and denied court bail last week.
“It's vital for everyone to know why we are here today and why we will continue to target Israel’s chain of factories until they leave the UK,” Palestine Action said.
“The more the state persecutes our activists, the harder we will fight until our demands are acknowledged.”









Activists shut down an arms factory in Staffordshire


Members of Palestine Action and Animal Rebellion target the building as part of an escalating campaign to kick Elbit Systems, Israel’s largest weapons firm, out of Britain




morningstaronline.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

BHAN85 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victimisation - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do u know how common poor people cook in Central America? with log and fire, because they can't afford nothing more. It's something common there, and they are not all day crying about that.
> 
> The fact is, life being poor is hard, even without Israel bombing you.
> 
> Palestine would be poor with or without Israel, because is a empty sh*thole desert.
> 
> And about the "brave activist": Dont make troubles to your own policemen, dirty hippies.



Palestinians are amazing people who would've been having comfortable living standards if the terrorist and apartheid state of Israel, backed by the entire West and others, weren't bombing, blockading, and suffocating them. Now, spare us with your childish and hateful rhetoric. Seriously, why would a mother cooking food for her family in their destroyed home bothers you ? What kind of heartless beast are you?

Mods, please deal with this guy. @LeGenD

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

BHAN85 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victimisation - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do u know how common poor people cook in Central America? with log and fire, because they can't afford nothing more. It's something common there, and they are not all day crying about that.
> 
> The fact is, life being poor is hard, even without Israel bombing you.
> 
> Palestine would be poor with or without Israel, because is a empty sh*thole desert.
> 
> And about the "brave activist": Dont make troubles to your own policemen, dirty hippies.


its not empty shithole desert if all the arable land and water sources were not stolen by Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

*Rattled by defeat, Israeli regime threatens to kill Hamas leader*
Tuesday, 25 May 2021 1:13 PM *[ Last Update: Tuesday, 25 May 2021 1:19 PM ]*





Hamas leader Yahya Sinwar pays condolences to commander Bassem Issa, who was killed in Israeli airstrikes, during an event in Gaza, on May 22, 2021. (Photo by AFP)
*The Israeli regime’s finance minister and senior member of the right-wing Likud party, Israel Katz, has threatened to assassinate Hamas leader Yahya Sinwar, after the resistance figure made a public appearance in a rally in Gaza to celebrate the triumph in a 12-day Israeli war.*
Rattled by the defeat inflicted by the Palestinian resistance movement, Katz, who is also a close ally of Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu, said brazenly in an interview to Israeli media that the regime “will come for Yahya Sinwar’s head” if there is a “slightest breach” of the ceasefire between the two sides.
Katz said Sinwar had not been given immunity from Israeli assassination as part of the ceasefire deal.
He demanded the return of the bodies of Israeli troops Hadar Goldin and Oron Shaul and captives Avera Mengistu and Hisham a-Sayed, who he claimed were being held by Hamas.



Netanyahu names new Mossad chief after Gaza defeat
Israeli prime minister Benjamin Netanyahu has named intelligence operative David Barnea as the new chief of the Mossad spy agendy.
Katz also claimed that the Israeli regime had dealt heavy blows to Hamas in the Gaza Strip and urged his party officials to “show appreciation” to the military leadership.
This is while the Tel Aviv regime has come under blistering criticism from Israeli officials themselves for the military embarrassment in the war on Gaza.
Katz also praised the role of Israeli troops in cracking down on Palestinians in the Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood and at the al-Aqsa Mosque.
At least 248 Palestinians were killed in the Israeli regime’s military strikes on the besieged Gaza strip before Tel Aviv was forced to cease fire.
The latest escalation was triggered earlier this month by the Israeli regime forces who forced Palestinian families to vacate their homes in Sheikh Jarrah, followed by a violent onslaught on worshipers at the sacred al-Aqsa Mosque.
Gaza-based Hamas then retaliated those acts of aggression, and the occupying regime started conducting strikes against civilian areas in the besieged territory, including high-rise buildings housing residential apartments and media offices.
The regime’s atrocities drew anger and outrage across the world, with massive rallies organized to condemn the aggression.
Hamas, meanwhile, has attributed its victory in the 12-day war to Iranian help and assistance.









Rattled by defeat, Israeli regime threatens to kill Hamas leader


The Israeli regime’s finance minister and senior member of the right-wing Likud party, Israel Katz, threatens to assassinate senior Hamas leader Yahya Sinwar.




www.presstv.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Quotes about this conflict :
According to the *Financial Times and Sky News*, the recent war in the Gaza Strip has created a political reality; Now, Hamas, which has been under sanctions by Egypt and the Zionist regime for many years and is recognized as a "terrorist" group by the United States and the European Union, has marginalized the Zionist regime and won the hard/unfair Battle. 

"We are shocked in Israel," said the *president of the Palestinian Studies Association at Tel Aviv University's Moshe Dayan Center. *"Hamas is now strategically emerging as the brave leader of the entire Palestinian scene, not just Gaza."

*Al-Azhar University professor* also says that the whole Palestine supports Hamas; "If a group like Hamas can fight and strike and aslo inflict damage on Israel while armed with simple rockets against advanced missiles, advanced weapons that Israelis possess such as F-35s, then at the very least Hamas has won the war." 

Hamas' popularity in the West Bank is also growing, and this resistance group has been able to take control of major issues such as the Al-Aqsa Mosque, the Sheikh Jarrah, and the Palestinian Authority. 

"Hamas has achieved a psychological victory in Gaza," said a *professor at Syracuse University in the United States, according to Sky News. "*Analysis of the effects of the war shows that Hamas has done something to the Israelis that has cost Israelis dearly," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

Why is hamas not doing the same. Quietly start atta king Israeli interests globally


----------



## khansaheeb

Israel-Gaza conflict: US moves to rebuild relations with Palestinians


The secretary of state announces plans to reopen a consulate in Jerusalem and to help rebuild Gaza.



www.bbc.com





*Israel-Gaza conflict: Blinken moves to repair relations with Palestinians*
Published9 hours ago
Share




IMAGE COPYRIGHTREUTERS
image captionPalestinians say more than 1,000 housing and commercial units were destroyed in Israeli strikes
*The US has promised to improve ties with the Palestinians by reopening a consulate in Jerusalem and help rebuild the conflict-torn Gaza Strip.*
US Secretary of State Antony Blinken's comments came after meeting Palestinian leaders in the occupied West Bank.
He also met Israel's prime minister in Jerusalem, pledging "America's ironclad commitment to Israeli security".
More than 250 people were killed in 11 days of fighting between Gaza militants and Israel earlier this month.
The vast majority of the victims were in Gaza.

media captionTwo children from Gaza City and Israel describe their experience of the Israel-Gaza conflict
The violence came after weeks of increasing Israeli-Palestinian tension in occupied East Jerusalem which culminated in clashes at a holy site revered by both Muslims and Jews.

Hamas militants began firing rockets after warning Israel to withdraw from the site, triggering retaliatory air strikes.

The Democrats' 'tectonic' shift on the conflict
A conflict on pause as both sides claim victory
How much money does Israel get from the US?
In pictures: The destruction in Gaza and Israel
The fighting ended last Friday with an Egyptian-brokered truce.
*US seeks millions to rebuild Gaza*
Mr Blinken tweeted that he discussed "deepening America's partnership with the Palestinians" during his Tuesday's talks with Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas and Prime Minister Mohammad Shtayyeh in Ramallah.



IMAGE COPYRIGHTREUTERS
image captionAntony Blinken (left) held discussions with Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas
He promised to advance the process of reopening the US consulate in Jerusalem that had served as its diplomatic channel to the Palestinians.
The consulate was closed by President Joe Biden's predecessor Donald Trump in 2019, angering the Palestinians and straining bilateral relations.
The former president put the Palestinians under the authority of his ambassador to Israel when he relocated the embassy from Tel Aviv to Jerusalem.

A senior Palestinian official told the AFP news agency that discussions were taking place over reopening the Palestine Liberation Organisation (PLO) office in Washington DC, which was closed during the Trump administration.
To help rebuild Gaza, the Biden administration has recently said it will ask Congress for $75m (£52m) in assistance.
He added that the US would also provide $5.5m in immediate disaster assistance for Gaza and $32m to the United Nations Relief and Works Agency (UNRWA), the UN agency for Palestinian refugees.
But Mr Blinken stressed that Washington would ensure that Hamas, which controls Gaza, did not benefit.
Hamas is designated as a terrorist group by the US, EU, UK and Israel.
*'We must build on' ceasefire, Blinken tells Netanyahu*
Mr Blinken started his three-day trip to the Middle East in Jerusalem earlier on Tuesday by meeting Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu.

"I underscored America's ironclad commitment to Israel's security, and we discussed the importance of promoting peace, security, and dignity for all," Mr Blinken tweeted.



IMAGE COPYRIGHTREUTERS
image captionAntony Blinken gave America's "ironclad commitment to Israel's security" during talks with Benjamin Netanyahu
Meanwhile, Mr Netanyahu thanked Washington for "firmly supporting Israel's right of self-defence" during the escalation.
"We, too, will give meaning to our commitment to our self-defence: if Hamas breaks the calm and attacks Israel, our response will be very powerful," the prime minister warned.
He also said he had discussed with Mr Blinken replenishing the Iron Dome missile defence system that protects Israel from Palestinian rocket fire, and ways to prevent Hamas rearming.
Mr Blinken said intense, behind-the-scenes diplomacy by President Biden had helped produce last week's ceasefire, and that "now we believe we must build on it".
He added: "We know that to prevent a return to violence we have to use the space created to address a larger set of underlying issues and challenges. And that begins with tackling the grave humanitarian situation in Gaza and starting to rebuild."
The UN said on Sunday that 242 Palestinians, including 66 children and 38 women, were killed in the conflict, and that its human right's office had verified that at least 129 of them were civilians.
It added that at least 230 of the Palestinian fatalities were seemingly killed by Israeli forces, and that some of the casualties in Gaza might have resulted from rockets falling short.



IMAGE COPYRIGHTREUTERS
image captionIsrael's Iron Dome missile defence system intercepted most of the Palestinian rockets heading towards populated areas
The Israel Defense Forces said it killed more than 200 militants during the fighting. Hamas and Islamic Jihad have not given overall casualty figures for their fighters.
In Israel, 13 people, including two children and three foreign nationals, were killed by Palestinian rocket or other fire, or when running for shelter during rocket attacks, its medical service said.
The UN cited the Palestinian housing ministry as saying 258 buildings, comprising 1,042 housing and commercial units, were destroyed during the fighting. In addition, 769 housing units were severely damaged and 14,536 suffered minor damage.



IMAGE COPYRIGHTREUTERS
image captionIsrael reopened the Kerem Shalom crossing with Gaza as Antony Blinken arrived on Tuesday
Fifty-four education facilities, six hospitals and 11 primary healthcare facilities were also damaged, as was water, sanitation, and electric infrastructure, according to the UN.
Palestinian officials put reconstruction costs at tens of millions of dollars.
The Israeli government has not yet published its estimate for the damages, but many buildings and vehicles in Israel were damaged by rocket fire.
*Related Topics*

Gaza
United States
Israel
Israel & the Palestinians
Palestinian territories
*More on this story*

Gaza doctors mourn specialist killed in air strike
Published6 days ago
The Democrats' 'tectonic' shift on Israel 
Published5 days ago


----------



## PDF




----------



## 500

Hassan Al-Somal said:


>


Unexploded warheads of these rockets in Gaza:










Of course many more of failed rockets did explode in Gaza killing and maiming many of Gazan civilians. Ironically Hamas and PIJ rockets killed much much more their own people than Israelis.

But it is even better for them. Because when their rockets kill their civilians they can blame Israel.


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Someone has to take the blame of Israel's failure in their recent conflict with Palestinians in Gaza, and it looks like it is the Intelligence (Mossad) chief. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396848799000276995

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mad Scientist 2.0

The SC said:


> You should correct your ignorance about that war before answering here.. It was a very brilliant Egyptian victory.. guess you can't help yourself thinking negatively out of reality..best to get educating yourself about matters before answering..



I have one genuine question not about this thread but is regarding 1973 war and it would be great if you put any insights on that.

Was the role of Ashraf Marwan significant in giving Israel upperhand in 1973 war? I came across this notion in a article I recently read about it in a article in Guardian.









Who killed the 20th century’s greatest spy? | Simon Parkin


The long read: When Ashraf Marwan fell to his death from the balcony of a London flat, he took his secrets with him. Was he working for Egypt or Israel? And did the revelation of his identity lead to his murder?




www.google.com


----------



## The SC

Mad Scientist 2.0 said:


> I have one genuine question not about this thread but is regarding 1973 war and it would be great if you put any insights on that.
> 
> Was the role of Ashraf Marwan significant in giving Israel upperhand in 1973 war? I came across this notion in a article I recently read about it in a article in Guardian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who killed the 20th century’s greatest spy? | Simon Parkin
> 
> 
> The long read: When Ashraf Marwan fell to his death from the balcony of a London flat, he took his secrets with him. Was he working for Egypt or Israel? And did the revelation of his identity lead to his murder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


What upperhand..They never had that in the 1973 Ramadan war..He told the Usraelis about the war 6 hours before the start..while their MI knew it 48 hours before, but could just not believe it.. He played his cover well.. Remember that this guy was very close to the President and the high intelligence command in Egypt.. in fact close to the highest authorities of the Nation.. so he could never had made a move on his own..

*Ashraf Marwan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

khansaheeb said:


> Israel-Gaza conflict: US moves to rebuild relations with Palestinians
> 
> 
> The secretary of state announces plans to reopen a consulate in Jerusalem and to help rebuild Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel-Gaza conflict: Blinken moves to repair relations with Palestinians*
> Published9 hours ago
> Share
> 
> 
> 
> IMAGE COPYRIGHTREUTERS
> image captionPalestinians say more than 1,000 housing and commercial units were destroyed in Israeli strikes
> *The US has promised to improve ties with the Palestinians by reopening a consulate in Jerusalem and help rebuild the conflict-torn Gaza Strip.*
> US Secretary of State Antony Blinken's comments came after meeting Palestinian leaders in the occupied West Bank.
> He also met Israel's prime minister in Jerusalem, pledging "America's ironclad commitment to Israeli security".
> More than 250 people were killed in 11 days of fighting between Gaza militants and Israel earlier this month.
> The vast majority of the victims were in Gaza.
> 
> media captionTwo children from Gaza City and Israel describe their experience of the Israel-Gaza conflict
> The violence came after weeks of increasing Israeli-Palestinian tension in occupied East Jerusalem which culminated in clashes at a holy site revered by both Muslims and Jews.
> 
> Hamas militants began firing rockets after warning Israel to withdraw from the site, triggering retaliatory air strikes.
> 
> The Democrats' 'tectonic' shift on the conflict
> A conflict on pause as both sides claim victory
> How much money does Israel get from the US?
> In pictures: The destruction in Gaza and Israel
> The fighting ended last Friday with an Egyptian-brokered truce.
> *US seeks millions to rebuild Gaza*
> Mr Blinken tweeted that he discussed "deepening America's partnership with the Palestinians" during his Tuesday's talks with Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas and Prime Minister Mohammad Shtayyeh in Ramallah.
> 
> 
> 
> IMAGE COPYRIGHTREUTERS
> image captionAntony Blinken (left) held discussions with Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas
> He promised to advance the process of reopening the US consulate in Jerusalem that had served as its diplomatic channel to the Palestinians.
> The consulate was closed by President Joe Biden's predecessor Donald Trump in 2019, angering the Palestinians and straining bilateral relations.
> The former president put the Palestinians under the authority of his ambassador to Israel when he relocated the embassy from Tel Aviv to Jerusalem.
> 
> A senior Palestinian official told the AFP news agency that discussions were taking place over reopening the Palestine Liberation Organisation (PLO) office in Washington DC, which was closed during the Trump administration.
> To help rebuild Gaza, the Biden administration has recently said it will ask Congress for $75m (£52m) in assistance.
> He added that the US would also provide $5.5m in immediate disaster assistance for Gaza and $32m to the United Nations Relief and Works Agency (UNRWA), the UN agency for Palestinian refugees.
> But Mr Blinken stressed that Washington would ensure that Hamas, which controls Gaza, did not benefit.
> Hamas is designated as a terrorist group by the US, EU, UK and Israel.
> *'We must build on' ceasefire, Blinken tells Netanyahu*
> Mr Blinken started his three-day trip to the Middle East in Jerusalem earlier on Tuesday by meeting Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu.
> 
> "I underscored America's ironclad commitment to Israel's security, and we discussed the importance of promoting peace, security, and dignity for all," Mr Blinken tweeted.
> 
> 
> 
> IMAGE COPYRIGHTREUTERS
> image captionAntony Blinken gave America's "ironclad commitment to Israel's security" during talks with Benjamin Netanyahu
> Meanwhile, Mr Netanyahu thanked Washington for "firmly supporting Israel's right of self-defence" during the escalation.
> "We, too, will give meaning to our commitment to our self-defence: if Hamas breaks the calm and attacks Israel, our response will be very powerful," the prime minister warned.
> He also said he had discussed with Mr Blinken replenishing the Iron Dome missile defence system that protects Israel from Palestinian rocket fire, and ways to prevent Hamas rearming.
> Mr Blinken said intense, behind-the-scenes diplomacy by President Biden had helped produce last week's ceasefire, and that "now we believe we must build on it".
> He added: "We know that to prevent a return to violence we have to use the space created to address a larger set of underlying issues and challenges. And that begins with tackling the grave humanitarian situation in Gaza and starting to rebuild."
> The UN said on Sunday that 242 Palestinians, including 66 children and 38 women, were killed in the conflict, and that its human right's office had verified that at least 129 of them were civilians.
> It added that at least 230 of the Palestinian fatalities were seemingly killed by Israeli forces, and that some of the casualties in Gaza might have resulted from rockets falling short.
> 
> 
> 
> IMAGE COPYRIGHTREUTERS
> image captionIsrael's Iron Dome missile defence system intercepted most of the Palestinian rockets heading towards populated areas
> The Israel Defense Forces said it killed more than 200 militants during the fighting. Hamas and Islamic Jihad have not given overall casualty figures for their fighters.
> In Israel, 13 people, including two children and three foreign nationals, were killed by Palestinian rocket or other fire, or when running for shelter during rocket attacks, its medical service said.
> The UN cited the Palestinian housing ministry as saying 258 buildings, comprising 1,042 housing and commercial units, were destroyed during the fighting. In addition, 769 housing units were severely damaged and 14,536 suffered minor damage.
> 
> 
> 
> IMAGE COPYRIGHTREUTERS
> image captionIsrael reopened the Kerem Shalom crossing with Gaza as Antony Blinken arrived on Tuesday
> Fifty-four education facilities, six hospitals and 11 primary healthcare facilities were also damaged, as was water, sanitation, and electric infrastructure, according to the UN.
> Palestinian officials put reconstruction costs at tens of millions of dollars.
> The Israeli government has not yet published its estimate for the damages, but many buildings and vehicles in Israel were damaged by rocket fire.
> *Related Topics*
> 
> Gaza
> United States
> Israel
> Israel & the Palestinians
> Palestinian territories
> *More on this story*
> 
> Gaza doctors mourn specialist killed in air strike
> Published6 days ago
> The Democrats' 'tectonic' shift on Israel
> Published5 days ago


Early life and education. Blinken was born on April 16, 1962, in Yonkers, New York, to Jewish parents, Judith (Frehm) and Donald M. Blinken, the former United States Ambassador to Hungary. His maternal grandparents were Hungarian Jews. Blinken's uncle, Alan Blinken, served as the American ambassador to Belgium.


WHY DO ARABS ALLOW AMERICAN JEWS TO TALK TO THEM...REFUSE AND ONLY SPEAK TO NON JEWS RE ISRAEL

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Mad Scientist 2.0

The SC said:


> What upperhand..They never had that in the 1973 Ramadan war..He told the Usraelis about the war 6 hours before the start..while their MI new it 48 hours before but could just not believe it..He played his cover well..Remember that this guy was very close the President and the high intelligence command in Egypt.. in fact close to the highest authorities of the Nation.. so he could never had made a move on his own..
> 
> *Ashraf Marwan*



Also how he is viewed in your country?


----------



## The SC

Mad Scientist 2.0 said:


> Also how he is viewed in your country?


A hero..if you mean In Egypt..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

100 containers aid convoy organized by the Egyptian Tahya Misr Fund.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395124574447194115

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mad Scientist 2.0

The SC said:


> A hero..if you mean In Egypt..


Ok . Thank you.
Salam Alaikum!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397195671527202821

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

khansaheeb said:


> Israel-Gaza conflict: US moves to rebuild relations with Palestinians
> 
> 
> The secretary of state announces plans to reopen a consulate in Jerusalem and to help rebuild Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel-Gaza conflict: Blinken moves to repair relations with Palestinians*
> Published9 hours ago
> Share
> 
> 
> 
> IMAGE COPYRIGHTREUTERS
> image captionPalestinians say more than 1,000 housing and commercial units were destroyed in Israeli strikes
> *The US has promised to improve ties with the Palestinians by reopening a consulate in Jerusalem and help rebuild the conflict-torn Gaza Strip.*
> US Secretary of State Antony Blinken's comments came after meeting Palestinian leaders in the occupied West Bank.
> He also met Israel's prime minister in Jerusalem, pledging "America's ironclad commitment to Israeli security".
> More than 250 people were killed in 11 days of fighting between Gaza militants and Israel earlier this month.
> The vast majority of the victims were in Gaza.
> 
> media captionTwo children from Gaza City and Israel describe their experience of the Israel-Gaza conflict
> The violence came after weeks of increasing Israeli-Palestinian tension in occupied East Jerusalem which culminated in clashes at a holy site revered by both Muslims and Jews.
> 
> Hamas militants began firing rockets after warning Israel to withdraw from the site, triggering retaliatory air strikes.
> 
> The Democrats' 'tectonic' shift on the conflict
> A conflict on pause as both sides claim victory
> How much money does Israel get from the US?
> In pictures: The destruction in Gaza and Israel
> The fighting ended last Friday with an Egyptian-brokered truce.
> *US seeks millions to rebuild Gaza*
> Mr Blinken tweeted that he discussed "deepening America's partnership with the Palestinians" during his Tuesday's talks with Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas and Prime Minister Mohammad Shtayyeh in Ramallah.
> 
> 
> 
> IMAGE COPYRIGHTREUTERS
> image captionAntony Blinken (left) held discussions with Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas
> He promised to advance the process of reopening the US consulate in Jerusalem that had served as its diplomatic channel to the Palestinians.
> The consulate was closed by President Joe Biden's predecessor Donald Trump in 2019, angering the Palestinians and straining bilateral relations.
> The former president put the Palestinians under the authority of his ambassador to Israel when he relocated the embassy from Tel Aviv to Jerusalem.
> 
> A senior Palestinian official told the AFP news agency that discussions were taking place over reopening the Palestine Liberation Organisation (PLO) office in Washington DC, which was closed during the Trump administration.
> To help rebuild Gaza, the Biden administration has recently said it will ask Congress for $75m (£52m) in assistance.
> He added that the US would also provide $5.5m in immediate disaster assistance for Gaza and $32m to the United Nations Relief and Works Agency (UNRWA), the UN agency for Palestinian refugees.
> But Mr Blinken stressed that Washington would ensure that Hamas, which controls Gaza, did not benefit.
> Hamas is designated as a terrorist group by the US, EU, UK and Israel.
> *'We must build on' ceasefire, Blinken tells Netanyahu*
> Mr Blinken started his three-day trip to the Middle East in Jerusalem earlier on Tuesday by meeting Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu.
> 
> "I underscored America's ironclad commitment to Israel's security, and we discussed the importance of promoting peace, security, and dignity for all," Mr Blinken tweeted.
> 
> 
> 
> IMAGE COPYRIGHTREUTERS
> image captionAntony Blinken gave America's "ironclad commitment to Israel's security" during talks with Benjamin Netanyahu
> Meanwhile, Mr Netanyahu thanked Washington for "firmly supporting Israel's right of self-defence" during the escalation.
> "We, too, will give meaning to our commitment to our self-defence: if Hamas breaks the calm and attacks Israel, our response will be very powerful," the prime minister warned.
> He also said he had discussed with Mr Blinken replenishing the Iron Dome missile defence system that protects Israel from Palestinian rocket fire, and ways to prevent Hamas rearming.
> Mr Blinken said intense, behind-the-scenes diplomacy by President Biden had helped produce last week's ceasefire, and that "now we believe we must build on it".
> He added: "We know that to prevent a return to violence we have to use the space created to address a larger set of underlying issues and challenges. And that begins with tackling the grave humanitarian situation in Gaza and starting to rebuild."
> The UN said on Sunday that 242 Palestinians, including 66 children and 38 women, were killed in the conflict, and that its human right's office had verified that at least 129 of them were civilians.
> It added that at least 230 of the Palestinian fatalities were seemingly killed by Israeli forces, and that some of the casualties in Gaza might have resulted from rockets falling short.
> 
> 
> 
> IMAGE COPYRIGHTREUTERS
> image captionIsrael's Iron Dome missile defence system intercepted most of the Palestinian rockets heading towards populated areas
> The Israel Defense Forces said it killed more than 200 militants during the fighting. Hamas and Islamic Jihad have not given overall casualty figures for their fighters.
> In Israel, 13 people, including two children and three foreign nationals, were killed by Palestinian rocket or other fire, or when running for shelter during rocket attacks, its medical service said.
> The UN cited the Palestinian housing ministry as saying 258 buildings, comprising 1,042 housing and commercial units, were destroyed during the fighting. In addition, 769 housing units were severely damaged and 14,536 suffered minor damage.
> 
> 
> 
> IMAGE COPYRIGHTREUTERS
> image captionIsrael reopened the Kerem Shalom crossing with Gaza as Antony Blinken arrived on Tuesday
> Fifty-four education facilities, six hospitals and 11 primary healthcare facilities were also damaged, as was water, sanitation, and electric infrastructure, according to the UN.
> Palestinian officials put reconstruction costs at tens of millions of dollars.
> The Israeli government has not yet published its estimate for the damages, but many buildings and vehicles in Israel were damaged by rocket fire.
> *Related Topics*
> 
> Gaza
> United States
> Israel
> Israel & the Palestinians
> Palestinian territories
> *More on this story*
> 
> Gaza doctors mourn specialist killed in air strike
> Published6 days ago
> The Democrats' 'tectonic' shift on Israel
> Published5 days ago


U.S is doing damage control for the defeated Israelis. They wanna keep the status Quote were Palestinians are resolved to being occupied by a friendlier more humane Israeli occupation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> U.S is doing damage control for the defeated Israelis. They wanna keep the status Quote were Palestinians are resolved to being occupied by a friendlier more humane Israeli occupation.



Israel has been exposed big time


----------



## Titanium100

*Sinwar: Gaza conflict only a drill of what will come if Israel violates Al-Aqsa*


Hamas’s Gaza leader Yahya Sinwar tells Palestinian journalists that fighting between Hamas and Israel could renew if the Al-Aqsa Mosque in Jerusalem is “violated.”

“The occupation must know — Al-Aqsa has men who will defend it,” Sinwar says.

Unrest and Israeli police raids on the mosque compound in the Temple Mount in early May preceded the Hamas rocket barrage on Israeli cities and towns that began the 11-day conflict.

“What has happened is but a drill for what will come if Israel violates the Al-Aqsa Mosque,” Sinwar says.


He also praises Arab Israeli riots in which Jewish Israelis and their property were attacked in recent weeks. He says that there are “10,000 fighters in Israel” willing to respond to any Israeli “violations” in Jerusalem.

He says Arab Israelis “have proven that so-called ‘Israelification’ — the attempt to turn them into Israeli citizens rather than Palestinians — and ‘coexistence’ have fallen once and for all,” Sinwar says.

Sinwar also dismisses an Israeli operation to bomb Hamas’s underground network of tunnels, ahead of which Israel attempted to convince Hamas its ground forces were entering Gaza in order to get it to send its men into the tunnels.

“It was clear to our military intelligence that this was a deception, and that there was no ground invasion,” Sinwar says.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397195671527202821


 Just another example of "The most moral army in the world"!


Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Israel has been exposed big time


Rest assured that Israel is not happy about this and will try everything it can to try to reverse it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Titanium100

*Hamas leader Yahya Sinwar threatens: This was just a dress rehearsal*

Leader of Hamas group gives first address since operation, warning Israel that there are at least 10,000 'shahids' currently in Israel.








The leader of the Hamas organization in Gaza, Yahya Sinwar, gave an address Wednesday afternoon for the first time since the end of Operation Guardian of the Walls and sent a series of threatening messages to Israel.

"If you want to stay in existence for a long time, you should stay away from al-Aqsa and Jerusalem," Sinwar warned.

He claimed that the recent security escalation was only a preparation for bigger things to come. "The enemy and the world must know that this was just a general rehearsal - a small maneuver, which shows what could happen if Israel tries to harm al-Aqsa again."


"Those responsible for the last round are Netanyahu and Gantz who took Hamas' desire only to convey a message, and turned it into a campaign. Believe me, we just wanted to say - 'Enough playing with fire'. Netanyahu and Gantz wanted to turn it into a campaign that will continue," Sinwar claimed.

He claimed that the IDF had no significant achievements in bombing his organization's tunnels. "We have 500 km of tunnels and Israel has destroyed only 100 km of them. We will be able to restore everything in a few days. "

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> Rest assured that Israel is not happy about this and will try everything it can to try to reverse it.



Israel is everything else but not dumb. They do realize that the ceasefire was in their favor but next time there might not be ceasefire at all which could lead to the elimination of Israel. They will be very careful of playing with fire.. This thing can explode to the entire region is not just something you wanna redo that easily due to the nature of it's unpredicatability and the sheer vastness and gravity of this


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> U.S is doing damage control for the defeated Israelis. They wanna keep the status Quote were Palestinians are resolved to being occupied by a friendlier more humane Israeli occupation.



Let us hope President Mohamoud Abbas will resist any attempt by Israeli 'supporters' to have all aid to Gaza tied to his PA moving to Gaza and administering it. He should hopefully stay clear from effort using the rebuilding of Gaza in an effort to create a new rift between Palestinians, because it looks like what some powers want.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sammuel

~

I wonder if anyone here that is cheering Hamas can point to one thing that Israel can do that would please Hamas ( other than we commit suicide that is. )

Because from all past declaration by Hamas leaders and their charter declare that their objective is the total destruction of the state of Israel.

They refused all peace negotiation and are against any two state solution and by dooming the region to endless conflict and the people of Gaza to endless suffering.

~


Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Let us hope President Mohamoud Abbas will resist any attempt by Israeli 'supporters' to have all aid to Gaza tied to his PA moving to Gaza and administering it. He should hopefully stay clear from effort using the rebuilding of Gaza in an effort to create a new rift between Palestinians, because it looks like what some powers want.



Aid to Gaza is meant to feed the Palestinians in Gaza not for Hamas to build more tunnels and rockets,

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

sammuel said:


> ~
> 
> I wonder if anyone here that is cheering Hamas can point to one thing that Israel can do that would please Hamas ( other than we commit that is. )
> 
> Because from all past declaration by Hamas leaders and their charter declare that their objective is the total destruction of the state of Israel.
> 
> They refused all peace negotiation and are against any two state solution and by dooming the region to endless conflict and the people of Gaza to endless suffering.
> 
> ~



When there is 2 state solution plus Al-aqsa goes to the palestinians where as the wall goes to Israel. it doesn't have to be the pre-1967 borders but an alternative one where Israel can keep some of it's settlements in Judea and Samaria. I think peace will be permanent in this region in such solution and the other regional players will make peace with Israel on all levels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sammuel

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> When there is 2 state solution plus Al-aqsa goes to the palestinians where as the wall goes to Israel. it doesn't have to be the pre-1967 borders but an alternative one where Israel can keep some of it's settlements in Judea and Samaria. I think peace will be permanent in this region in such solution and the other regional players will make peace with Israel on all levels



Hamas refuses the two state solution .

The only thing that they agreed so far is hudna , some version to a extended ceasefire. 

" In January 2004, senior Hamas leader Abdel Aziz al-Rantissi offered a 10-year hudna in return for complete withdrawal from all territories captured in the Six-Day War, the establishment of a Palestinian state in the West Bank and Gaza, and the unlimited "right of return" for all Palestinian refugees into Israel. Rantissi gave interviews with European reporters and said the hudna was limited to ten years and represented a decision by the movement because it was "difficult to liberate all our land at this stage; the hudna would however not signal a recognition of the state of Israel "





__





eircom net Ireland-International / Irish news headlines from leading Irish newspapers


Daily International and Irish news headlines, Irish business, sports, and entertainment from the Irish Independent and the Irish Times.



web.archive.org





In short - for a complete Israeli withdrawal they offer a 10 years ceasefire , after which they can better attack Israel .

No one will except such a mad proposal - and as far as i know no Hamas leader came up with something better to offer since than.

If someone here claims differently i would I would very much like to see a source that shows ant Hamas leader stating so.

~

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## khansaheeb

Mad Scientist 2.0 said:


> Also how he is viewed in your country?


" He told the Usraelis "-


The SC said:


> 100 containers aid convoy organized by the Egyptian Tahya Misr Fund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395124574447194115



At this attrition rate the Jews will have Palestine empty in a decade. Only a militarily strong Palestine can stop the terrorist ethnic cleansing and genocide.


----------



## khansaheeb

sammuel said:


> Hamas refuses the two state solution .
> 
> The only thing that they agreed so far is hudna , some version to a extended ceasefire.
> 
> " In January 2004, senior Hamas leader Abdel Aziz al-Rantissi offered a 10-year hudna in return for complete withdrawal from all territories captured in the Six-Day War, the establishment of a Palestinian state in the West Bank and Gaza, and the unlimited "right of return" for all Palestinian refugees into Israel. Rantissi gave interviews with European reporters and said the hudna was limited to ten years and represented a decision by the movement because it was "difficult to liberate all our land at this stage; the hudna would however not signal a recognition of the state of Israel "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eircom net Ireland-International / Irish news headlines from leading Irish newspapers
> 
> 
> Daily International and Irish news headlines, Irish business, sports, and entertainment from the Irish Independent and the Irish Times.
> 
> 
> 
> web.archive.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In short - for a complete Israeli withdrawal they offer a 10 years ceasefire , after which they can better attack Israel .
> 
> No one will except such a mad proposal - and as far as i know no Hamas leader came up with something better to offer since than.
> 
> If someone here claims differently i would I would very much like to see a source that shows ant Hamas leader stating so.
> 
> ~


It is mad to you because of your criminal indoctrination. If some one killed your parents, stole your house and illegally occupied it, what would you do? What would you do if they then did it to your neighbours and then the whole town and then the region? They have given you reasonable proposals time and time again but your greed overwhelms your rationality. Israel still has time, time to find a mutually acceptable peace solution or face defeat and forced expulsion. If you believe you can survive in the back yard of the Islamic world and commit all these atrocities and get away with it then you are seriously deluded. Israelis need to come to their senses, you have become evil in the same way that Hitler became evil. In a similar way to Hitler you are so fixated in your evil ways you have lost the plot and it is creating even divisions amongst your allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sammuel

khansaheeb said:


> " He told the Usraelis "-
> 
> 
> At this attrition rate the Jews will have Palestine empty in a decade. Only a militarily strong Palestine can stop the terrorist ethnic cleansing and genocide.



In 2010 there where *4,055,631* Palestinians 

In 2015 there where *4,529,166* Palestinians 

The State Of Palestine 2020 population is estimated at *5,101,414 *people 









State of Palestine Population (2022) - Worldometer


Population of the State of Palestine: current, historical, and projected population, growth rate, immigration, median age, total fertility rate (TFR), population density, urbanization, urban population, country's share of world population, and global rank. Data tables, maps, charts, and live...




www.worldometers.info





So the numbers do not exactly support your claim. Kindly explain those numbers to us or explain why are you spreading BS online.

~


khansaheeb said:


> It is mad to you because of your criminal indoctrination. If some one killed your parents, stole your house and illegally occupied it, what would you do? What would you do if they then did it to your neighbours and then the whole town and then the region? They have given you reasonable proposals time and time again but your greed overwhelms your rationality. Israel still has time, time to find a mutually acceptable peace solution or face defeat and forced expulsion. If you believe you can survive in the back yard of the Islamic world and commit all these atrocities and get away with it then you are seriously deluded. Israelis need to come to their senses, you have become evil in the same way that Hitler became evil. In a similar way to Hitler you are so fixated in your evil ways you have lost the plot and it is creating even divisions amongst your allies.



The issue discussed is whether or not Hamas agrees on any term to end this conflict , and the answer is no .

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## terry5



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
3


----------



## kingQamaR

not much hope then. the British fm visiting the Middle East has Jewish ancestry so does the American state secretary as well so where do you go from here. its better they just not meet these western leaders gives a lie they are here as honest decent human beings.


----------



## terry5

- Protesters in Denmark’s capital, Copenhagen, laid out 67 coffins in front of the city hall, in remembrance of the 67 children that Israeli airstrikes killed in the 11-day long onslaught.
*Green Brigade deck out Celtic Ultras section with Palestine flags ahead of final game of the season*
The supporters group have yet again shown their support as shocking trouble resurfaces in the Middle East.





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392094671912980482

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## khansaheeb

sammuel said:


> ~
> 
> I wonder if anyone here that is cheering Hamas can point to one thing that Israel can do that would please Hamas ( other than we commit suicide that is. )
> 
> Because from all past declaration by Hamas leaders and their charter declare that their objective is the total destruction of the state of Israel.
> 
> They refused all peace negotiation and are against any two state solution and by dooming the region to endless conflict and the people of Gaza to endless suffering.
> 
> ~
> 
> 
> Aid to Gaza is meant to feed the Palestinians in Gaza not for Hamas to build more tunnels and rockets,


You need to take positive and meaningful steps, as the hostiles, to show your intent: How about accepting UN resolutions? How about stopping your expansion into Palestinian territories and returning all the land you stole in due disregard to UN resolutions? It is time for you to involve the power brokers into the negotiations : Turkey, Iran, Pakistan, Indonesia, Malaysia, KSA and China and you can have the US and the Euro poodles on your side.


sammuel said:


> In 2010 there where *4,055,631* Palestinians
> 
> In 2015 there where *4,529,166* Palestinians
> 
> The State Of Palestine 2020 population is estimated at *5,101,414 *people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State of Palestine Population (2022) - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Population of the State of Palestine: current, historical, and projected population, growth rate, immigration, median age, total fertility rate (TFR), population density, urbanization, urban population, country's share of world population, and global rank. Data tables, maps, charts, and live...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the numbers do not exactly support your claim. Kindly explain those numbers to us or explain why are you spreading BS online.
> 
> ~
> 
> 
> The issue discussed is whether or not Hamas agrees on any term to end this conflict , and the answer is no .


we don't work to or accept your narrative of apartheid, ethnic cleansing and genocide. 

I used ball park figures and a basic calculation of how many you kill, injure and displace in a week and gave a ball park figure of 10 years based on worst case scenarios.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adecypher

Israeli news channel hacked ... seriously LOL:


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

sammuel said:


> Hamas refuses the two state solution .
> 
> The only thing that they agreed so far is hudna , some version to a extended ceasefire.
> 
> " In January 2004, senior Hamas leader Abdel Aziz al-Rantissi offered a 10-year hudna in return for complete withdrawal from all territories captured in the Six-Day War, the establishment of a Palestinian state in the West Bank and Gaza, and the unlimited "right of return" for all Palestinian refugees into Israel. Rantissi gave interviews with European reporters and said the hudna was limited to ten years and represented a decision by the movement because it was "difficult to liberate all our land at this stage; the hudna would however not signal a recognition of the state of Israel "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eircom net Ireland-International / Irish news headlines from leading Irish newspapers
> 
> 
> Daily International and Irish news headlines, Irish business, sports, and entertainment from the Irish Independent and the Irish Times.
> 
> 
> 
> web.archive.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In short - for a complete Israeli withdrawal they offer a 10 years ceasefire , after which they can better attack Israel .
> 
> No one will except such a mad proposal - and as far as i know no Hamas leader came up with something better to offer since than.
> 
> If someone here claims differently i would I would very much like to see a source that shows ant Hamas leader stating so.
> 
> ~



"*In January 2004, senior Hamas leader Abdel Aziz al-Rantissi offered a 10-year hudna in return for complete withdrawal from all territories captured in the Six-Day War, the establishment of a Palestinian state in the West Bank and Gaza, and the unlimited "right of return" for all Palestinian refugees into Israel.*"

The two-state solution is right there if you understood what is attributed to Al-Rantissi. The 10-year Hudna also means cessation of hostilities during that period, and once the Palestinian state is established on pre-1967 borders, then that state will negotiate with Israel on behalf of the Palestinian people on any future relations.

The Palestinian refugees in other countries should have the right of the return to their homes as well or there should be land-swap. That is what the Palestinians wanted.

The gorilla in the room is Israel doesn't want to go back to the 1967 borders. It doesn't want Palestinian refugees in neighboring countries to even return to the territory that will be controlled by the Palestinian state that should exist on the pre-1967 borders. They call it a "demographic threat". Even in a Palestinian state, Israel doesn't want those refugees to come back to it.

Instead, Israel wants a Palestinian authority who doesn't have an army, whose border entries are fully under the control of Israel, and whose territories aren't interconnected - meaning the territory would be made up by pockets which are all surrounded by Israel. It is basically what we have today.

This is the reason why former President Yasser Arafat walked-away in 2002 from making such a deal with Ehud Barak. The whole Hamas excuse is Israel doesn't want a Palestinian state on its borders where East Jerusalem is its capital. The Israelis made it very clear that they want Jerusalem united under their control, meaning no co-sharing the city with the Palestinians. Benjamin Netanyahu has also made it very clear in his speeches that he doesn't want to see a Palestinian state. Now the whole false claims attributed to Hamas repeatedly are all excuses designed to hide Israel's true intentions.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> "*In January 2004, senior Hamas leader Abdel Aziz al-Rantissi offered a 10-year hudna in return for complete withdrawal from all territories captured in the Six-Day War, the establishment of a Palestinian state in the West Bank and Gaza, and the unlimited "right of return" for all Palestinian refugees into Israel.*"
> 
> The two-state solution is right there if you understood what is attributed to Al-Rantissi. The 10-year Hudna also means cessation of hostilities during that period, and once the Palestinian state is established on pre-1967 borders, then that state will negotiate with Israel on behalf of the Palestinian people on any future relations.
> 
> The Palestinian refugees in other countries should have the right of the return to their homes as well or there should be land-swap. That is what the Palestinians wanted.
> 
> The gorilla in the room is Israel doesn't want to go back to the 1967 borders. It doesn't want Palestinian refugees in neighboring countries to even return to the territory that will be controlled by the Palestinian state that should exist on the pre-1967 borders. They call it a "demographic threat". Even in a Palestinian state, Israel doesn't want those refugees to come back to it.
> 
> Instead, Israel wants a Palestinian authority who doesn't have an army, whose border entries are fully under the control of Israel, and whose territories aren't interconnected - meaning the territory would be made up by pockets which are all surrounded by Israel. It is basically what we have today.
> 
> This is the reason why former President Yasser Arafat walked-away in 2002 from making such a deal with Ehud Barak. The whole Hamas excuse is Israel doesn't want a Palestinian state on its borders where East Jerusalem is its capital. The Israelis made it very clear that they want Jerusalem united under their control, meaning no co-sharing the city with the Palestinians. Benjamin Netanyahu has also made it very clear in his speeches that he doesn't want to see a Palestinian state. Now the whole false claims attributed to Hamas repeatedly are all excuses designed to hide Israel's true intentions.



He should have taken the deal it was a mistake. This time the two state solution will come back again and Palestine should accept even if they lose some territories from pre-1967


----------



## kingQamaR

A bravo to Otterman Muslim soldiers who held this land for centuries, then cane the useless new owners who lost it all to the Jews :-(

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Meengla

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> "*In January 2004, senior Hamas leader Abdel Aziz al-Rantissi offered a 10-year hudna in return for complete withdrawal from all territories captured in the Six-Day War, the establishment of a Palestinian state in the West Bank and Gaza, and the unlimited "right of return" for all Palestinian refugees into Israel.*"
> 
> The two-state solution is right there if you understood what is attributed to Al-Rantissi. The 10-year Hudna also means cessation of hostilities during that period, and once the Palestinian state is established on pre-1967 borders, then that state will negotiate with Israel on behalf of the Palestinian people on any future relations.
> 
> The Palestinian refugees in other countries should have the right of the return to their homes as well or there should be land-swap. That is what the Palestinians wanted.
> 
> The gorilla in the room is Israel doesn't want to go back to the 1967 borders. It doesn't want Palestinian refugees in neighboring countries to even return to the territory that will be controlled by the Palestinian state that should exist on the pre-1967 borders. They call it a "demographic threat". Even in a Palestinian state, Israel doesn't want those refugees to come back to it.
> 
> Instead, Israel wants a Palestinian authority who doesn't have an army, whose border entries are fully under the control of Israel, and whose territories aren't interconnected - meaning the territory would be made up by pockets which are all surrounded by Israel. It is basically what we have today.
> 
> This is the reason why former President Yasser Arafat walked-away in 2002 from making such a deal with Ehud Barak. The whole Hamas excuse is Israel doesn't want a Palestinian state on its borders where East Jerusalem is its capital. The Israelis made it very clear that they want Jerusalem united under their control, meaning no co-sharing the city with the Palestinians. Benjamin Netanyahu has also made it very clear in his speeches that he doesn't want to see a Palestinian state. Now the whole false claims attributed to Hamas repeatedly are all excuses designed to hide Israel's true intentions.



Nailed it!!!
Undeniable truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> He should have taken the deal it was a mistake. This time the two state solution will come back again and Palestine should accept even if they lose some territories from pre-1967



This is what the Israelis offered to Yasser Arafat that prompted his rejection of that offer: *A completely demilitarized* Palestinian state in West Bank and Gaza, *parts* of East Jerusalem would come under it and *other parts* would be considered *"autonomous"* under Israel, no Palestinian state sovereignty over Temple Mount (Masjid Al-Aqsa and the entire compound that surrounds it), and* no right of return* for Palestinian refugees to Israel while some of *the Jewish settlements* in West Bank would've* remained* under Israel (Keep in mind these settlements are the ones that cut the land connection between different Palestinian cities, towns, and regions). In my view, no sane leader would've accepted such a humiliating deal.

Arafat had insisted he wanted the land connection between Gaza and West Bank to be there; and if Israel didn't want to accept the Palestinian refugees to come back to their homes before the 1967 war, then no Jewish settlements should exist on any territory that was before the 1967 borders. He wanted all of East Jerusalem to be the capital of the Palestinian state, full Palestinian sovereignty over _Haram_ esh-_Sharif_ , and if Israelis don't accept it, then the whole holy places should be governed by an international body. He was also adamant that Palestinian state will have the means to defend itself. The Israeli leadership refused this counter-offer.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sammuel

What is it that you did not understand


Hassan Al-Somal said:


> "*In January 2004, senior Hamas leader Abdel Aziz al-Rantissi offered a 10-year hudna in return for complete withdrawal from all territories captured in the Six-Day War, the establishment of a Palestinian state in the West Bank and Gaza, and the unlimited "right of return" for all Palestinian refugees into Israel.*"
> 
> The two-state solution is right there if you understood what is attributed to Al-Rantissi. The 10-year Hudna also means cessation of hostilities during that period, and once the Palestinian state is established on pre-1967 borders, then that state will negotiate with Israel on behalf of the Palestinian people on any future relations.
> 
> The Palestinian refugees in other countries should have the right of the return to their homes as well or there should be land-swap. That is what the Palestinians wanted.
> 
> The gorilla in the room is Israel doesn't want to go back to the 1967 borders. It doesn't want Palestinian refugees in neighboring countries to even return to the territory that will be controlled by the Palestinian state that should exist on the pre-1967 borders. They call it a "demographic threat". Even in a Palestinian state, Israel doesn't want those refugees to come back to it.
> 
> Instead, Israel wants a Palestinian authority who doesn't have an army, whose border entries are fully under the control of Israel, and whose territories aren't interconnected - meaning the territory would be made up by pockets which are all surrounded by Israel. It is basically what we have today.
> 
> This is the reason why former President Yasser Arafat walked-away in 2002 from making such a deal with Ehud Barak. The whole Hamas excuse is Israel doesn't want a Palestinian state on its borders where East Jerusalem is its capital. The Israelis made it very clear that they want Jerusalem united under their control, meaning no co-sharing the city with the Palestinians. Benjamin Netanyahu has also made it very clear in his speeches that he doesn't want to see a Palestinian state. Now the whole false claims attributed to Hamas repeatedly are all excuses designed to hide Israel's true intentions.




Hamas has nothing to do with the two state peace solution.

What they offer is a two state " hudna " solution - for 10 years and afterword's resume there efforts to destroy Israel.

Please explain to us why do they Insist to call it " hudna " rather than peace.

Please show us one document , one statement . one interview where Hamas say he would consider peace with Israel under any term.


~


----------



## Trango Towers

Titanium100 said:


> *Sinwar: Gaza conflict only a drill of what will come if Israel violates Al-Aqsa*
> 
> 
> Hamas’s Gaza leader Yahya Sinwar tells Palestinian journalists that fighting between Hamas and Israel could renew if the Al-Aqsa Mosque in Jerusalem is “violated.”
> 
> “The occupation must know — Al-Aqsa has men who will defend it,” Sinwar says.
> 
> Unrest and Israeli police raids on the mosque compound in the Temple Mount in early May preceded the Hamas rocket barrage on Israeli cities and towns that began the 11-day conflict.
> 
> “What has happened is but a drill for what will come if Israel violates the Al-Aqsa Mosque,” Sinwar says.
> 
> 
> He also praises Arab Israeli riots in which Jewish Israelis and their property were attacked in recent weeks. He says that there are “10,000 fighters in Israel” willing to respond to any Israeli “violations” in Jerusalem.
> 
> He says Arab Israelis “have proven that so-called ‘Israelification’ — the attempt to turn them into Israeli citizens rather than Palestinians — and ‘coexistence’ have fallen once and for all,” Sinwar says.
> 
> Sinwar also dismisses an Israeli operation to bomb Hamas’s underground network of tunnels, ahead of which Israel attempted to convince Hamas its ground forces were entering Gaza in order to get it to send its men into the tunnels.
> 
> “It was clear to our military intelligence that this was a deception, and that there was no ground invasion,” Sinwar says.


Sometimes it's better to stay quiet and say nothing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

sammuel said:


> What is it that you did not understand
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas has nothing to do with the two state peace solution.
> 
> What they offer is a two state " hudna " solution - for 10 years and afterword's resume there efforts to destroy Israel.
> 
> Please explain to us why do they Insist to call it " hudna " rather than peace.
> 
> Please show us one document , one statement . one interview where Hamas say he would consider peace with Israel under any term.
> 
> 
> ~


A hudna (from the Arabic هدنة meaning "calm" or "quiet") is a truce or armistice. It is sometimes translated as "cease-fire".
So after all the apartheid oppression, ethnic cleansing and systematic genocide, what do you want from them , flowers?

Tell me one thing, what gives you, the Jews, the right to emigrate to a foreign country, attack the indigenous people with the support of colonialists and throw them out of their own houses and lands? Why should they negotiate with you from their perspective, with barbaric oppressors? Are you so blinded by your racist bigotry that you cannot see what you are doing is outrageously wrong? You are murdering and torturing on a daily basis the first thing Israel needs to do is stop this and be serious about peace. Grabbing land by force isn't a good long term objective as the victims will get it back one way or another. Become civilised and stop your criminal behavior. The negotiations must be serious and favour the Palestinians as it is their land.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sammuel

khansaheeb said:


> A hudna (from the Arabic هدنة meaning "calm" or "quiet") is a truce or armistice. It is sometimes translated as "cease-fire".
> So after all the apartheid oppression, ethnic cleansing and systematic genocide, what do you want from them , flowers?
> 
> Tell me one thing, what gives you, the Jews, the right to emigrate to a foreign country, attack the indigenous people with the support of colonialists and throw them out of their own houses and lands? Why should they negotiate with from their perspective, with barbaric oppressors? Are you so blinded by your racist bigotry that you cannot see what you are doing is outrageously wrong? You are murdering and torturing on a daily basis the first thing Israel needs to do is stop this and be serious about peace. Grabbing land by force isn't a good long term objective as the victims will get it back one way and another. Become civilised and stop your criminal behavior. The negotiations must be serious and favour the Palestinians as it is their land.





Let me clear out why there is concern with this term Hudna

In 2005 Israel withdrew from Gaza , uprooted thousands of Israelis from Gaza and left the territory in the hands of the Palestinian Authority

The result was that Hamas took over and started to use Gaza as a platform to launch missiles at Israel.

Now you suggest that we continue to make concession and give them more territory without peace , when they declare that they would continue and attack us from those new territories - when they feel they are strong enough.

Sorry . we want peace but we are not suicidal .


~

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

sammuel said:


> Let me clear out why there is concern with this term Hudna
> 
> In 2005 Israel withdrew from Gaza , uprooted thousands of Israelis from Gaza and left the territory in the hands of the Palestinian Authority
> 
> The result was that Hamas took over and started to use Gaza as a platform to launch missiles at Israel.
> 
> Now you suggest that we continue to make concession and give them more territory without peace , when they declare that they would continue and attack us from those new territories - when they feel they are strong enough.
> 
> Sorry . we want peace but we are not suicided .
> 
> 
> ~


Yes, you should be sorry.

What laws did Israel break?
Numerous UN resolutions and prevailing international opinion hold that *Israeli* settlements in the West Bank, East Jerusalem and the Golan Heights are a violation of international *law*, including UN Security Council resolutions in 1979, 1980, and 2016.


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

sammuel said:


> What is it that you did not understand
> Hamas has nothing to do with the two state peace solution.
> 
> What they offer is a two state " hudna " solution - for 10 years and afterword's resume there efforts to destroy Israel.
> 
> Please explain to us why do they Insist to call it " hudna " rather than peace.
> 
> Please show us one document , one statement . one interview where Hamas say he would consider peace with Israel under any term.
> ~



What's wrong with 'Hudna' or a temporary peace?? Is it not better than continued violence?? *Ten years could have been a long time to establish 'trust' in each other and who knows what would happen after that???* Even Jimmy Carter-- poor guy, tried very hard to make peace in that region, said that Hamas would eventually agree to a Live and Let Live situation.

*At any rate-- What Hamas did was verbal. What Israel has been DOING is practical: Land grabs and expulsions.*

Please don't fool the world! Saying something and actually DOING something are different. I believe Hamas would have ensured a truce for ten years and the region would go from there after that. But, no, the God-damned Zionists truly never wanted any sovereign Palestinian presence in that region. And they would--and should pay another historic price unless they compromise. I have been following American Jews and Jews in the Israeli blogsphere: Israel is right now losing the war of narrative and WILL lose the war on the ground if there is no rollback of the Zionazi dreams!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sammuel

Meengla said:


> What's wrong with 'Hudna' or a temporary peace?? Is it not better than continued violence?? *Ten years could have been a long time to establish 'trust' in each other and who knows what would happen after that???* Even Jimmy Carter-- poor guy, tried very hard to make peace in that region, said that Hamas would eventually agree to a Live and Let Live situation.




You don't give territory to someone who already declares he would use this territory to launch attack against you.

I do not support settlements , and think all building should be frozen till the dispute ends , whether it is in a year or 50 years.

But no one is going to give anything to someone who does not guarantee our security . For the simple reason we already tried it in the past. We evacuated all of Gaza and in reply got a barrage of missiles on our cities.

~


----------



## Meengla

sammuel said:


> You don't give territory to someone who already declares he would use this territory to launch attack against you.
> 
> *I do not support settlements* , and think all building should be frozen till the dispute is ends , whether it is in a year or 50 years.
> 
> But no one is going to give anything to someone who does not guarantee our security . For the simple reason we already tried it in the past. We evacuated all of Gaza and in reply got a barrage of missiles on our cities.
> 
> ~



Highlighted part in your post. Hypocritical. I'd believe your words only when your actions would reflect that! Gaza withdrawal was called a 'red herring' even back in 2005/6 because it was a worthless territory which was too expensive (and barren!) to occupy. South Lebanon, while fertile, was too expensive to occupy because of the war of attrition waged upon Syria/Iran/Hezbollah.

The West Bank was always the prize! For the twisted, demented Nazis of Israeli Right Wing, it was the most desirable prize and that's where the attention is currently focused on--and after that is fully gobbled-up, the Zionazis would surely turn their attention toward other arable lands. *It's in the Zionazis' nature to expand! To seek a 'Lebensraum'!*

Anyway, don't just SAY-- DO something! Move out of the Occupied Territories. Even the NY Times calls it 'Occupied Territories'--yes, EVEN NY Times! Prove your credentials with deeds and not just with words! Until then... your deceptions are not going to work and you should know that.

Personally, I feel you are one of the saner voices but you just can't see from the other perspective. And hubris and arrogance will be the next downfall of Israel unless some breaks are put on.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 925boy

DO we remember how TUrkish govt was talking tough anti-Israel BS on the media during the war acting like they REALLY supported Palestine? WELL IT WAS FAKE. Here are your receipts:







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397830032941330436Turkey IS NOT WITH Palestine in any real way ,and TUrkey is still NATO + ISrael's ISIS Manager in the Levant. if ur mad, then i just told u the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397916685739327494

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

925boy said:


> DO we remember how TUrkish govt was talking tough anti-Israel BS on the media during the war acting like they REALLY supported Palestine? WELL IT WAS FAKE. Here are your receipts:
> 
> View attachment 748145
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397830032941330436Turkey IS NOT WITH Palestine in any real way ,and TUrkey is still NATO + ISrael's ISIS Manager in the Levant. if ur mad, then i just told u the truth.



Guys, Turkey and Qatar provide huge financial, medical, education, and reconstruction assistance to Palestinians, particularly Gaza. There were attempts from Washington to overthrow the current government led by President Erdogan and to also impose financial sanctions on them. So being part of NATO preceded way beyond the times that the current government was in power. Many attribute these Western sabotages to President Erdogan pursuing an independent policies and his vocal opposition to Netanyahu and Israel's mistreatment of Palestinians.

Hamas being the government in Gaza needed more than arms support throughout its existence; and Turkey and Qatar have provided financial and other forms of assistance. All of the Hamas fighters that you see confronting Israel today need salaries and someone who takes care of their families. That is where the Qatari and Turkey's assistance comes in. All of the civil servants, such as teachers, doctors, electricians, sewage workers, emergency services all need financial support. The Qatari and Turkiye support has been crucial in these areas as well.

As a matter fact, Qatari, Turkiye and to certain extent Malaysian support - at the time when Mohamed Mahathir was in power - prevented the attempts by Israel, its Western backers, and other regimes in the region to economically cripple Hamas and turn the population against them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398042570668888069

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

*USA Today: * *Graphics show Hamas' expanded rocket arsenal, which could alter the balance in conflicts with Israel*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398254167295152128

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397916951599456258


----------



## terry5

*Amid Israeli–Palestinian Violence, Facebook Employees Are Accusing Their Company Of Bias Against Arabs And Muslims*

As Facebook contends with internal allegations of censorship, unequal enforcement, and pro-Israel bias, employees are worried it is once again bungling a politically charged issue with potential for violence.
By Ryan Mac
Posted on May 27, 2021, at 1:56 p.m. ET


Earlier this month, a Facebook software engineer from Egypt wrote an open note to his colleagues with a warning: “Facebook is losing trust among Arab users.”

Facebook had been a “tremendous help” for activists who used it to communicate during the Arab Spring of 2011, he said, but during the ongoing Palestinian–Israeli conflict, censorship — either perceived or documented — had made Arab and Muslim users skeptical of the platform. As proof, the engineer included a screenshot of Gaza Now, a verified news outlet with nearly 4 million followers, which, when liked on Facebook, prompted a “discouraging” pop-up message stating, “You may want to review غزة الآن - Gaza Now to see the types of content it usually shares.”

“I made an experiment and tried liking as many Israeli news pages as possible, and ‘not a single time’ have I received a similar message,” the engineer wrote, suggesting that the company’s systems were prejudiced against Arabic content. “Are all of these incidents resulted from a model bias?”






Ryan Mac / BuzzFeed News / Via Facebook

Even after hitting the like button, Facebook users were asked if they were sure if they wanted to follow a page for Gaza Now, prompting one employee to ask if this was an example of anti-Arab bias.

The post prompted a cascade of comments from other colleagues. One asked why an Instagram post from actor Mark Ruffalo about Palestinian displacement had received a label warning of sensitive content. Another alleged that ads from Muslim organizations raising funds during Ramadan with “completely benign content” were suspended by Facebook’s artificial intelligence and human moderators.




> “We could see our communities migrating to other platforms.”



“I fear we are at a point where the next mistake will be the straw that breaks the camel’s back and we could see our communities migrating to other platforms,” another Facebook worker wrote about the mistrust brewing among Arab and Muslim users.

While there is now a ceasefire between Israel and Hamas, Facebook must now deal with a sizable chunk of employees who have been arguing internally about whether the world’s largest social network is exhibiting anti-Muslim and anti-Arab bias. Some worry Facebook is selectively enforcing its moderation policies around related content, others believe it is over-enforcing them, and still others fear it may be biased toward one side or the other. One thing they share in common: the belief that Facebook is once again bungling enforcement decisions around a politically charged event.

While some perceived censorship across Facebook’s products has been attributed to bugs — including one that prevented users from posting Instagram storiesabout Palestinian displacement and other global events — others, including the blocking of Gaza-based journalists from WhatsApp and the forced following of millions of accounts on a Facebook page supporting Israel have not been explained by the company. 
Earlier this month, BuzzFeed News also reported that Instagram had mistakenly banned content about the Al-Aqsa Mosque, the site where Israeli soldiers clashed with worshippers during Ramadan, because the platform associated its name with a terrorist organization.

“It truly feels like an uphill battle trying to get the company at large to acknowledge and put in real effort instead of empty platitudes into addressing the real grievances of Arab and Muslim communities,” one employee wrote in an internal group for discussing human rights.

The situation has become so inflamed inside the company that a group of about 30 employees banded together earlier this month to file internal appeals to restore content on Facebook and Instagram that they believe was improperly blocked or removed.

“This is extremely important content to have on our platform and we have the impact that comes from social media showcasing the on-the-ground reality to the rest of the world,” one member of that group wrote to an internal forum. “People all over the world are depending on us to be their lens into what is going on around the world.”

The perception of bias against Arabs and Muslims is impacting the company’s brands as well. 
On both the Apple and Google mobile application stores, the Facebook and Instagram apps have been recently flooded with negative ratings, inspired by declines in user trust due to “recent escalations between Israel and Palestine,” according to one internal post.

*Do you work at Facebook or another technology company? We’d love to hear from you. Reach out toryan.mac@buzzfeed.com or via one of our tip line channels.*

In a move first reported by NBC News, some employees reached out to both Apple and Google to attempt to remove the negative reviews.
“We are responding to people’s protests about censoring with more censoring? That is the root cause right here,” one person wrote in response to the post.


> *
> “This is the result of years and years of implementing policies that just don’t scale globally.”*



“This is the result of years and years of implementing policies that just don’t scale globally,” they continued. “As an example, by internal definitions, sizable portions of some populations are considered terrorists. A natural consequence is that our manual enforcement systems and automations are biased.”
Facebook spokesperson Andy Stone acknowledged that the company had made mistakes and noted that the company has a team on the ground with Arabic and Hebrew speakers to monitor the situation.

“We know there have been several issues that have impacted people’s ability to share on our apps,” he said in a statement. “While we have fixed them, they should never have happened in the first place and we’re sorry to anyone who felt they couldn’t bring attention to important events, or who felt this was a deliberate suppression of their voice. This was never our intention — nor do we ever want to silence a particular community or point of view.”





Chris Hondros / Getty Images
Anti-government protesters in Cairo hold a sign referencing Facebook, which was instrumental in organizing protesters in Tahrir Square, on Feb. 4, 2011.

Social media companies including Facebook have long cited their use during the 2011 uprisings against repressive Middle Eastern regimes, popularly known as the Arab Spring, as evidence that their platforms democratized information. Mai ElMahdy, a former Facebook employee who worked on content moderation and crisis management from 2012 to 2017, said the social network’s role in the revolutionary movements was a main reason why she joined the company.
“I was in Egypt back in the time when the revolution happened, and I saw how Facebook was a major tool for us to use to mobilize,” she said. “Up until now, whenever they want to brag about something in the region, they always mention Arab Spring.”
Her time at the company, however, soured her views on Facebook and Instagram. While she oversaw the training of content moderators in the Middle East from her post in Dublin, she criticized the company for being “US-centric” and failing to hire enough people with management expertise in the region.


> *
> “I remember that one person mentioned in a meeting, maybe we should remove content that says ‘Allahu akbar’ because that might be related to terrorism.”*



“I remember that one person mentioned in a meeting, maybe we should remove content that says ‘Allahu akbar’ because that might be related to terrorism,” ElMahdy said of a meeting more than five years ago about a discussion of a Muslim religious term and exclamation that means “God is great.”

Stone said the phrase does not break Facebook's rules.
Jillian C. York, the director of international freedom of expression for the Electronic Frontier Foundation, has studied content moderation within the world’s largest social network and said that the company’s approach to enforcement around content about Palestinians has always been haphazard. In her book Silicon Values: The Future of Free Speech Under Surveillance Capitalism, she notes that the company’s mishaps — including the blocking of accounts of journalists and a political party account in the West Bank — had led users to popularize a hashtag, #FBCensorsPalestine.

“I do agree that it may be worse now just because of the conflict, as well as the pandemic and the subsequent increase in automation,” she said, noting how Facebook’s capacity to hire and train human moderators has been affected by COVID-19.
Ashraf Zeitoon, the company’s former head of policy for the Middle East and North Africa region; ElMahdy; and two other former Facebook employees with policy and moderation expertise also attributed the lack of sensitivity to Palestinian content to the political environment and lack of firewalls within the company. At Facebook, those handling government relations on the public policy team also weigh in on Facebook’s rulesand what should or shouldn’t be allowed on the platform, creating possible conflicts of interest where lobbyists in charge of keeping governments happy can put pressure on how content is moderated.
That gave an advantage to Israel, said Zeitoon, where Facebook had dedicated more personnel and attention. When Facebook hired Jordana Cutler, a former adviser to Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu, to oversee public policy in a country of some 9 million people, Zeitoon, as head of public policy for the Middle East and North Africa, was responsible for the interests of more 220 million people across 25 Arab countries and regions, including Palestinian territories.

Facebook employees have raised concerns about Cutler’s role and whose interests she prioritizes. In a September interview with the Jerusalem Post, the paper identified her as “our woman at Facebook,” while Cutler noted that her job “is to represent Facebook to Israel, and represent Israel to Facebook.”
“We have meetings every week to talk about everything from spam to pornography to hate speech and bullying and violence, and how they relate to our community standards,” she said in the interview. “I represent Israel in these meetings. It’s very important for me to ensure that Israel and the Jewish community in the Diaspora have a voice at these meetings.”

Zeitoon, who recalls arguing with Culter over whether the West Bank should be considered “occupied territories” in Facebook’s rules, said he was “shocked” after seeing the interview. “At the end of the day, you’re an employee of Facebook, and not an employee of the Israeli government,” he said. (The United Nations defines the West Bank and the Gaza Strip as Israeli-occupied.)
Facebook’s dedication of resources to Israel shifted internal political dynamics, said Zeitoon and others. ElMahdy and another former member of Facebook’s community operations organization in Dublin claimed that Israeli members of the public policy team would often pressure their team on content takedown and policy decisions. There was no real counterpart that directly represented Palestinian interests during their time at Facebook, they said.
“The role of our public policy team around the world is to help make sure governments, regulators, and civil society understand Facebook's policies, and that we at Facebook understand the context of the countries where we operate,” Stone, the company spokesperson, said. He noted that the company now has a policy team member “focused on Palestine and Jordan.”

Cutler did not respond to a request for comment.

ElMahdy specifically remembered discussions at the company about how the platform would handle mentions of “Zionism” and “Zionist” — phrases associated with the restablishment of a Jewish state — as proxies for “Judaism” and “Jew.” Like many mainstream social media platforms, Facebook’s rules afford special protections to mentions of “Jews” and other religious groups, allowing the company to remove hate speech that targets people because of their religion.

Members of the policy team, ElMahdy said, pushed for “Zionist” to be equated with “Jew,” and guidelines affording special protections to the term for settlers were eventually put into practice after she left in 2017. Earlier this month, the Intercept published Facebook’s internal rules to content moderators on how to handle the term “Zionist,” suggesting the company’s rules created an environment that could stifle debate and criticism of the Israeli settler movement.
In a statement, Facebook said it recognizes that the word “Zionist” is used in political debate.
"Under our current policies, we allow the term ‘Zionist’ in political discourse, but remove attacks against Zionists in specific circumstances, when there's context to show it's being used as a proxy for Jews or Israelis, which are protected characteristics under our hate speech policy,” Stone said.





Majdi Fathi / NurPhoto via Getty Images

Children hold Palestinian flags at the site of a house in Gaza that was destroyed by Israeli airstrikes 

As Facebook and Instagram users around the world complained that their content about Palestinians was blocked or removed, Facebook’s growth team assembled a document on May 17 to assess how the strife in Gaza affected user sentiment.


> Israel, which had 5.8 million Facebook users, had been the top country in the world to report content under the company’s rules for terrorism.



Among its findings, the team concluded that Israel, which had 5.8 million Facebook users, had been the top country in the world to report content under the company’s rules for terrorism, with nearly 155,000 complaints over the preceding week. It was third in flagging content under Facebook’s policies for violence and hate violations, outstripping more populous countries like the US, India, and Brazil, with about 550,000 total user reports in that same time period.
In an internal group for discussing human rights, one Facebook employee wondered if the requests from Israel had any impact on the company’s alleged overenforcement of Arabic and Muslim content. 
While Israel had a little more than twice the amount of Facebook users than Palestinian territories, people in the country had reported 10 times the amount of content under the platform’s rules on terrorism and more than eight times the amount of complaints for hate violations compared to Palestinian users, according to the employee.
“When I look at all of the above, it made me wonder,” they wrote, including a number of internal links and a 2016 news article about Facebook’s compliance with Israeli takedown requests, “are we ‘consistently, deliberately, and systematically silencing Palestinians voices?’”
For years, activists and civil society groups have wondered if pressure from the Israeli government through takedown requests has influenced content decision-making at Facebook. In its own report this month, the Arab Center for the Advancement of Social Media tracked 500 content takedowns across major social platforms during the conflict and suggested that “the efforts of the Israeli Ministry of Justice’s Cyber Unit — which over the past years submitted tens of thousands of cases to companies without any legal basis — is also behind many of these reported violations.”
“In line with our standard global process, when a government reports content that does not break our rules but is illegal in their country, after we conduct a legal review, we may restrict access to it locally,” Stone said. “We do not have a special process for Israel.”

As the external pressure has mounted, the informal team of about 30 Facebook employees filing internal complaints have attempted to triage a situation their leaders have yet to address publicly. As of last week, they had more than 80 appeals about content takedowns about the Israeli–Palestinian conflict and found that a “large majority of the decision reversals [were] because of false positives from our automated systems” specifically around the misclassification of hate speech. In other instances, videos and pictures about police and protesters had been mistakenly taken down because of “bullying/harassment.”
“This has been creating more distrust of our platform and reaffirming people’s concerns of censorship,” the engineer wrote.
It’s also affecting the minority of Palestinian and Palestinian American employees within the company. Earlier this week, an engineer who identified as “Palestinian American Muslim” wrote a post titled “A Plea for Palestine” asking their colleagues to understand that “standing up for Palestinians does not equate to Anti-semitism.”

“I feel like my community has been silenced in a societal censorship of sorts; and in not making my voice heard, I feel like I am complicit in this oppression,” they wrote. “Honestly, it took me a while to even put my thoughts into words because I genuinely fear that if i speak up about how i feel, or i try to spread awareness amongst my peers, I may receive an unfortunate response which is extremely disheartening.”
Though Facebook execs have since set up a special task force to expedite the appeals of content takedowns about the conflict, they seem satisfied with the company's handling of Arabic and Muslim content during the escalating tension in the Middle East.


> *
> “We just told ~2 billion Muslims that we confused their third holiest site, Al Aqsa, with a dangerous organization.”*



In an internal update issued last Friday, James Mitchell, a vice president who oversees content moderation, said that while there had been “reports and perception of systemic over-enforcement,” Facebook had “not identified any ongoing systemic issues.” He also noted that the company had been using terms and classifiers with “high-accuracy precision” to flag content for potential hate speech or incitement of violence, allowing them to automatically be removed.
He said his team was committed to doing a review to see what the company could do better in the future, but only acknowledged a single error, “incorrectly enforcing on content that included the phrase ‘Al Aqsa,’ which we fixed immediately.”

Internal documents seen by BuzzFeed News show that it was not immediate. A separate post from earlier in the month showed that over a period of at least five days, Facebook’s automated systems and moderators “deleted” some 470 posts that mentioned Al-Aqsa, attributing the removals to terrorism and hate speech.

Some employees were unsatisfied with Mitchell’s update.
“I also find it deeply troubling that we have high-accuracy precision classifiers and yet we just told ~2 billion Muslims that we confused their third holiest site, Al Aqsa, with a dangerous organization,” one employee wrote in reply to Mitchell.
“At best, it sends a message to this large group of our audience that we don’t care enough to get something so basic and important to them right,” they continued. “At worst, it helped reinforce the stereotype ‘Muslims are terrorists’ and the idea that free-speech is restricted for certain populations.” ●










Amid Israeli–Palestinian Violence, Facebook Employees Are Accusing Their Company Of Bias Against Arabs And Muslims


As Facebook contends with internal allegations of censorship, unequal enforcement, and pro-Israel bias, employees are worried it is once again bungling a politically charged issue with potential for violence.




www.buzzfeednews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398547719766032403

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397928737291735047


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397916951599456258


Yea keep trying to get justice from their own rigged organizations.


----------



## Muhammed45

Palestinian Islamic Jihad in Gaza










Salutes to you and to your martyrs, brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397924751348146188


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Yahya Sinwar is the leader of the Hamas in Gaza.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398074339887661060

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397712261708500993

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Iran Transfers Rockets to Palestinian Groups







www.wilsoncenter.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Yea keep trying to get justice from their own rigged organizations.


UM HAS ZERO CREDIBILITY. ITS AN ORGANISATION FOR KILLING MUSLIMS


----------



## IceCold

500 said:


> But this would cause thousands of killed Palestinians and *we respect Palestinian lives* more than Hamas.


You really said that with a straight face......

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ali_Baba

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Iran Transfers Rockets to Palestinian Groups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wilsoncenter.org



The moment they Hamas can work out how to put some countermeasure(crude jammer or chaff) on the larger long range missile - that can affect by a little, the accuracy of Iron dome - then there will be some real fireworks going on.

For the most part - Iron Dome proved to be v.v. effctive with only a few getting through.


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Ali_Baba said:


> The moment they Hamas can work out how to put some countermeasure(crude jammer or chaff) on the larger long range missile - that can affect by a little, the accuracy of Iron dome - then there will be some real fireworks going on.
> 
> For the most part - Iron Dome proved to be v.v. effctive with only a few getting through.



How about yeah.. No


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396687349740879873

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trango Towers

Ali_Baba said:


> The moment they Hamas can work out how to put some countermeasure(crude jammer or chaff) on the larger long range missile - that can affect by a little, the accuracy of Iron dome - then there will be some real fireworks going on.
> 
> For the most part - Iron Dome proved to be v.v. effctive with only a few getting through.


So say the Israelis


----------



## Titanium100

WTF. This is Palestinian-Israel thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

A.P. Richelieu said:


> Palestinians have moved to Sweden and are now attacking Swedish citizens. What do you suggest we do with them?
> Europe accepted Millions of refugees from the Middle East, and some of them are criminals, some are terrorists, and ISIS supporters. What should be done with all the refugees from the Middle East?
> Are they here illegally?



I've never heard of Palestinians causing problems in Sweden. If they were, they would've been in the news. I think to the extent that you came all the way down to this thread and manufactured a story about the Palestinians in Sweden shows your claims have no merits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

A.P. Richelieu said:


> Palestinians have moved to Sweden and are now attacking Swedish citizens. What do you suggest we do with them?
> Europe accepted Millions of refugees from the Middle East, and some of them are criminals, some are terrorists, and ISIS supporters. What should be done with all the refugees from the Middle East?
> Are they here illegally?



What is the relevance of your statement of got to do with what is happening in Palestine? Are you comparing criminality with genocide, ethnic cleansing and apartheid?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

IceCold said:


> You really said that with a straight face......


Israel spends hundreds of millions on precission weapons to decrease Palestinian casualties. 

Hamas deliberately places thousands of rockets in populated areas to increase Palestinian casualties.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398213515907940355

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398140910232342528

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sammuel

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398140910232342528



indeed sad. It is good that the Israeli press makes people aware of the horrific reality of the continuation of this conflict.

You however support the continuation of this conflict till the end of times . Or you support Hamas which is the same thing.

~

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1398665309754642440


----------



## Goritoes

sammuel said:


> indeed sad. It is good that the Israeli press makes people aware of the horrific reality of the continuation of this conflict.
> 
> You however support the continuation of this conflict till the end of times . Or you sypport Hamas which is the same thing.
> 
> ~



Israel could've easily avoided those strikes, the conflict was planned which was initiated from the force-displacement of people of the Al-Jarrah, followed up by Protest in Al-Aqsa upon which Israeli Police used brutal force and then start the rockets/Bombings. 

The problem here is that Israel knows that they can kill as many Civilians as possible and get away with it, this is very Powerful sensation individuals and states feel when they realize that they are now Powerful enough to slaughter thousands and will/won't be answerable to anyone. From the History of Jews themselves, Pharoh himself did that, his sense of invisibility was so strong that he declares himself to be the God while keeping Jews slaves and slaughtering them by thousands, he knew that he will get away with it up until the Creator decides to Send Moses PBUH. 

The time, Power, and support today are with Israel no doubt, but as they say, everything that rises will fall, every empire/state/Power individual will die one day and will be answerable for the crimes against humanity, People of Israel needs to march against their own brutal Govt before its too late for them.


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Goritoes said:


> The problem here is that Israel knows that they can kill as many Civilians as possible and get away with it, this is very Powerful sensation individuals and states feel when they realize that they are now Powerful enough to slaughter thousands and will/won't be answerable to anyone. From the History of Jews themselves, Pharoh himself did that, his sense of invisibility was so strong that he declares himself to be the God while keeping Jews slaves and slaughtering them by thousands, he knew that he will get away with it up until the Creator decides to Send Moses PBUH.



If they were that powerful they would have gotten rid of Gaza, Hamas, Hezbollah and killed all the people of the west bank and destroyed the Al-aqsa? Nobody has the power to do that..


----------



## sammuel

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> If they were that powerful they would have gotten rid of Gaza, Hamas, Hezbollah and killed all the people of the west bank and destroyed the Al-aqsa? Nobody has the power to do that..



Indeed . There are millions of of Israelis and Palestinians leaving here. Hence you cant solve this problem by force.

Unless someone is a psychopath willing to see millions suffer.

~

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Goritoes

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> If they were that powerful they would have gotten rid of Gaza, Hamas, Hezbollah and killed all the people of the west bank and destroyed the Al-aqsa? Nobody has the power to do that..



They have that Power, Don't make the mistake of believing that Israel lost here anything except few extra people start using words like Apratide or Genocide against them. They slaughtered hundreds of Palestinians including 60+ Children without any consequences of any kind. Actually, it is in their Destiny that they will build their Temple, by destroying the Mosque. I believe that the words of the Prophet more than few emotional people. Allah has already set his plan in motion, no one has thought that they would return to Jerusalem but they did and now we right in front of our eyes are actively trying to destroy the mosque to build their Third Temple.


----------



## Titanium100

Goritoes said:


> it is in their Destiny that they will build their Temple, by destroying the Mosque. I believe that the words of the Prophet more than few emotional people. Allah has already set his plan in motion, no one has thought that they would return to Jerusalem but they did and now we right in front of our eyes are actively trying to destroy the mosque to build their Third Temple.



What destiny? That thing won't be build until dajjal and what prophecy? No nation will last a day on earth after Al-Aqsa. I know you people believe in conspiracy theory but they are weaker then you realize. In fact Israel is weak in all truthfulness.

Hamas ravaged their entire cities they are fragile and defensive systems not good either.. They don't have the power projection to be a thorn in anyones throat in the region. It is an outpost


----------



## sammuel

Goritoes said:


> Allah has already set his plan in motion, no one has thought that they would return to Jerusalem but they did and now we right in front of our eyes are actively trying to destroy the mosque to build their Third Temple.




That is a misunderstand on the issue of the temple

First , with all good intention - no man can build the third temple. Such a temple can be built only with God's intervention and instruction. Without God's blessing it would be just another brick building.

Second . the temple is not meant just for the Jewish people , but rather his construction would represent the unity and peace between all man kind that is promised to come in the end of days.

'This is how the prophet Isaiah describes it :


*2 And it shall come to pass in the last days, that the mountain of the Lord's house shall be established in the top of the mountains, and shall be exalted above the hills; and all nations shall flow unto it.*

*. . .

4 And he shall judge among the nations, and shall rebuke many people: and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruninghooks: nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war any more.*

Isaiah 2


if you recognize the second verse , it is because it is written on a wall near the UN building :










I understand that different religions have ideas about how the end of days would look like. But i find that the differences are not that important.

In any case those are things that only the " Lord " can decide , so i say leave it to him to decide.

I for one , am going to be on my knees praying that such good days as described in the end of days prophecies would come .

And that the truth would reveal itself for the benefit of all man kind.

Amen

Where exactly to build the temple or , " house of the lord " once there is peace amongst nations and all of them wish to erect a house to worship together - in that time it would be just a dispute for the architects . . .

And who is better to decide on architecture design than the one who built the entire world , the heaven and the earth ?



~


----------



## Goritoes

Titanium100 said:


> What destiny? That thing won't be build until dajjal and what prophecy? No nation will last a day after Al-Aqsa. I know you people in this nonsense fairytale conspiracy theory but they are weaker then you realize.
> 
> Hamas ravaged their entire cities they are fragile and defensive systems not good either.. They don't have the power projection to be a thrown in anyones throat in the region. It is an outpost



Yes, and they are working towards it, Rome wasn't built in one day, it was said by Prophet that they will build the temple hence you or anyone else won't be able to stop them. Just wait and watch the events unfold right in front of your eyes.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sammuel

Goritoes said:


> Yes, and they are working towards it, Rome wasn't built in one day, it was said by Prophet that they will build the temple hence you or anyone else won't be able to stop them. Just wait and watch the events unfold right in front of your eyes.



Can you point us to any quotes from the Koran stating that the Jewish people would build the temple - as I am not aware of any.


----------



## Titanium100

Goritoes said:


> Yes, and they are working towards it, Rome wasn't built in one day, it was said by Prophet that they will build the temple hence you or anyone else won't be able to stop them. Just wait and watch the events unfold right in front of your eyes.



It won't happen in our lifetime besides there is no prophecy surrounding that. According to prophecies the Caliphate will settle there for atleast 100-120 years and after their time period ends will 70k jews come from Isfahan together with Dajjal... That is when the temple gets build but also in that period it would be the end of Islam.. Dajjal will destroy an aging caliphate in that era and his a one man army he has superpowers.

Islam itself will come to an end after that Caliphate ends it's rule period and world hegemony for atleast 100-120 years and dajjal will be amongst people for atleast 20 years... Then when his killed Gog and Magog will immediately reset time. only few 10-20k in the whole world will survive Gog magog disaster they will begin life from allover our technology will be lost to humanity.. Dajjal will be killed in the city of Lod by Isa Banu Maryam in circa 2191 AD.

But all that ends once the promise of the prophet has been made true? he said my Ummah will not exceed 1500s.. The end comes around 1597 Islamic calender with the arrival of Dajjal it will force Islam to enter history books. Everything that has a begining has an end..

But not until we get another golden age. The prophet said there will be 3 golden ages.. We have already had 2 goleen ages in the beginning and in the middle and the end.. We didn't begin our end golden age yet and that Golden age could last anything between 120-150 years..

2051-2171 - Caliphate Period

2171-2191 - Dajjal

2191- Isa Banu Maryam period

2194-2195 - Gog and Magog period

Clock resets.. only 10-20k survives the Gog and magog onslaught on humanity. The survivors begin to repopulate the earth slowly thru out the ages Isa Banu Maryam himself gets married and have children then grows old and dies... He will become last prophet to ever walk on earth.. Humanity will keep existing for another thousand years until the world rotates the other way that is the end.. But it doesn't mean judgement day will occur immediately the world will lay in silence for billions of years and just like a barren area.... Everything in the universe begins to die and when everything dies then another big bang happens and once that big bang happens Judgement day takes finally place.. May god save us on that ugly day


----------



## Goritoes

sammuel said:


> First , with all good intention - no man can build the third temple. Such a temple can be built only with God's intervention and instruction. Without God's blessing it would be just another brick building.



Yes, Indeed it will be the will of God that Jews will return to the land and build the temple, and of course, it will be done by the men as don't expect Angels to descend. And this is my point, The Ideological base of Israel's slaughter and mass killing is that they are working towards a goal which is prescribed by their faith, now for as long as Arabs/Muslims holds even a tiny amount of Power they will resist because they know the value of the Al-Aqsa. Muslims themselves believe that the temple will be built and hence comes the Messiah of the Jews, but later on, the future won't be as good for Jews as they think (at least from Islamic Prospectus).



sammuel said:


> Second . the temple is not meant just for the Jewish people , but rather his construction would represent the unity and peace between all man kind that is promised to come in the end of days.



Yes but you are missing the point that we have our version of events and how they unfold, hence your Temple for us is a castle of Dajjal the Anti Christ. 



sammuel said:


> I understand that different religions have ideas about how the end of days would look like. But i find that the differences are not that important.



These Ideas become important when one side is actively working to make things happen by using brutal force. 



sammuel said:


> In any case those are things that only the " Lord " can decide , so i say leave it to him to decide.



Yes but that is the point, Israel's Govt is not letting God decide but they are bombing Children and breaking the will of Arabs who they see as Enemies. If you are displacing people in the name of religion then other people have the same right to do that to you, but they don't have that same financial and Military Power. 



sammuel said:


> I for one , am going to be on my knees praying that such good days as described in the end of days prophecies would come .



You should learn about the Orthodox Jews version of the end times, you will be horrified.



sammuel said:


> And who is better to decide on architecture design than the one who built the entire world , the heaven and the earth ?



At least make sure that don't kill kids and women in process of building the temple.


sammuel said:


> Can you point us to any quotes from the Koran stating that the Jewish people would build the temple - as I am not aware of any.



End time Prophecies are in Hadith, Quran is for different purpose.


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Titanium100 said:


> I know you people believe in conspiracy theory but they are weaker then you realize. In fact Israel is weak in all truthfulness.



Absolutely true.. From all strategic levels. The best word of description would be fragile. But honestly it is not their fault tho becuase there is cult like conspiracy theory and part of the anti-semitism itself as weird as it may seem.. All of it is just myth things they said about Isreal negative or positive.


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> I've never heard of Palestinians causing problems in Sweden. If they were, they would've been in the news. I think to the extent that you came all the way down to this thread and manufactured a story about the Palestinians in Sweden shows your claims have no merits.


They are in the news, and are harrassing Swedish citizens of Jewish origins. This is clearly connected to the conflict.









Palestinsk manifestation upplöstes – hot mot judar


Ett 60-tal personer samlades i en propalestinsk manifestation på Möllevångstorget i Malmö. Manifestationen har upplösts med hänvisning till coronarestriktionerna. När folk började lämna platsen började en person uttala hot och missaktning mot judar och judendomen – och hen misstänks nu för hets...




www.expressen.se





Google Translate:
”About 60 people gathered in a pro-Palestinian demonstration on Möllevångstorget in Malmö.
The manifestation has been dissolved with reference to the coronary restrictions.
When people began to leave the place, a person began to express threats and contempt for Jews and Judaism - and he is now suspected of incitement against ethnic groups.”


----------



## sammuel

Goritoes said:


> You should learn about the Orthodox Jews version of the end times, you will be horrified.



Let it make it clear .

The ends of days according to the bible is NOT the domination of one group of people of another. But the dominion of God over all man kind.

~


----------



## Ali_Baba

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> How about yeah.. No
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396687349740879873



erm - what was your point? that twitter link is dead.


----------



## PDF

UAE and Israel: Lost lovers now Besties!


----------



## kuge

sammuel said:


> Let it make it clear .
> 
> The ends of days according to the bible is NOT the domination of one group of people of another. But the dominion of God over all man kind.
> 
> ~


...jerusalem shall be trodden down until the time of gentiles be fulfilled. Messiah's rule will replace all human gov.


----------



## kuge

sammuel said:


> That is a misunderstand on the issue of the temple
> 
> First , with all good intention - no man can build the third temple. Such a temple can be built only with God's intervention and instruction. Without God's blessing it would be just another brick building.
> 
> Second . the temple is not meant just for the Jewish people , but rather his construction would represent the unity and peace between all man kind that is promised to come in the end of days.
> 
> 'This is how the prophet Isaiah describes it :
> 
> 
> *2 And it shall come to pass in the last days, that the mountain of the Lord's house shall be established in the top of the mountains, and shall be exalted above the hills; and all nations shall flow unto it.*
> 
> *. . .
> 
> 4 And he shall judge among the nations, and shall rebuke many people: and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruninghooks: nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war any more.*
> 
> Isaiah 2
> 
> 
> if you recognize the second verse , it is because it is written on a wall near the UN building :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that different religions have ideas about how the end of days would look like. But i find that the differences are not that important.
> 
> In any case those are things that only the " Lord " can decide , so i say leave it to him to decide.
> 
> I for one , am going to be on my knees praying that such good days as described in the end of days prophecies would come .
> 
> And that the truth would reveal itself for the benefit of all man kind.
> 
> Amen
> 
> Where exactly to build the temple or , " house of the lord " once there is peace amongst nations and all of them wish to erect a house to worship together - in that time it would be just a dispute for the architects . . .
> 
> And who is better to decide on architecture design than the one who built the entire world , the heaven and the earth ?
> 
> 
> 
> ~


could you point me to the bible verses where the building ogf 3rd temple are mentioned? Eze 40 onwards?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xerxes22

sammuel said:


> That is a misunderstand on the issue of the temple
> 
> First , with all good intention - no man can build the third temple. Such a temple can be built only with God's intervention and instruction. Without God's blessing it would be just another brick building.
> 
> Second . the temple is not meant just for the Jewish people , but rather his construction would represent the unity and peace between all man kind that is promised to come in the end of days.
> 
> 'This is how the prophet Isaiah describes it :
> 
> 
> *2 And it shall come to pass in the last days, that the mountain of the Lord's house shall be established in the top of the mountains, and shall be exalted above the hills; and all nations shall flow unto it.*
> 
> *. . .
> 
> 4 And he shall judge among the nations, and shall rebuke many people: and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruninghooks: nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall they learn war any more.*
> 
> Isaiah 2
> 
> 
> if you recognize the second verse , it is because it is written on a wall near the UN building :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that different religions have ideas about how the end of days would look like. But i find that the differences are not that important.
> 
> In any case those are things that only the " Lord " can decide , so i say leave it to him to decide.
> 
> I for one , am going to be on my knees praying that such good days as described in the end of days prophecies would come .
> 
> And that the truth would reveal itself for the benefit of all man kind.
> 
> Amen
> 
> Where exactly to build the temple or , " house of the lord " once there is peace amongst nations and all of them wish to erect a house to worship together - in that time it would be just a dispute for the architects . . .
> 
> And who is better to decide on architecture design than the one who built the entire world , the heaven and the earth ?
> 
> 
> 
> ~


It's funny all AMEN TALK is coming from a Jew (heretic Jew), who has posted a picture of a Hindu mythological figuring considering Hindus are polytheistic. And this same guy also goes on to quote from religious scripture. Wow, how pathetic of u . I'm more Jew than you ... trust me.


----------



## sammuel

kuge said:


> could you point me to the bible verses where the building ogf 3rd temple are mentioned? Eze 40 onwards?



indeed


----------



## kuge

sammuel said:


> indeed


why is there a revival of ancient offering & holy days seeing the messiah is present on earth?

On one hand Isa 11:9 said no animals would be killed but in Eze45 animal sacrifices are offered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sammuel

kuge said:


> why is there a revival of ancient offering & holy days seeing the messiah is present on earth?
> 
> On one hand Isa 11:9 said no animals would be killed but in Eze45 animal sacrifices are offered.



There seems to be disagreement among scholars on this point.

Personally , i think not and hope this practice would not return. Seems barbaric to me.

I think those ancient offering where a compromise to begin with , as this was the custom back than and they did not want to take it away from people. But God repeatedly said he does not need those offerings.

As for holydays , it is suggested that some would be canceled : for example *Yom Kippur* - where people are fasting as atonement for their sins. If in the end of days there would be no sins - so why fast ?

I think much of how it would be like we can not even imagine today.

~


----------



## 500

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> How about yeah.. No
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396687349740879873


I answered this silly hezbie propagandist here:





__





Israel-Palestinian Conflict Resurgence 2021: Al-Aqsa attacks, riots, rockets, military clashes and Jerusalem conflict 2v


A very good and surprisingly so little viewed video about the recent conflict. Well worth watching.



defence.pk


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

A.P. Richelieu said:


> They are in the news, and are harrassing Swedish citizens of Jewish origins. This is clearly connected to the conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinsk manifestation upplöstes – hot mot judar
> 
> 
> Ett 60-tal personer samlades i en propalestinsk manifestation på Möllevångstorget i Malmö. Manifestationen har upplösts med hänvisning till coronarestriktionerna. När folk började lämna platsen började en person uttala hot och missaktning mot judar och judendomen – och hen misstänks nu för hets...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.expressen.se
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Translate:
> ”About 60 people gathered in a pro-Palestinian demonstration on Möllevångstorget in Malmö.
> The manifestation has been dissolved with reference to the coronary restrictions.
> When people began to leave the place, a person began to express threats and contempt for Jews and Judaism - and he is now suspected of incitement against ethnic groups.”



And how are the Palestinians in Sweden causing problems when the event was clearly to demonstrate against Israel's massive and brutal bombardments on the people of Gaza? The report stated the Swedish authorities dissolved the event using the Covid19 restrictions as an excuse. And then it says one person express threats and contempt for Jews and Judaism - and he is now suspected of incitement against ethnic groups.” It is only one expressing anger and contempt against Israel and its supporters. He or she didn't do anything physically to harm anyone else. Give us a break. It is obvious you're an Israeli firster and trying to malign the Palestinians there as people who are causing problems there, when you don't have any facts on your end.


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Goritoes said:


> They have that Power, Don't make the mistake of believing that Israel lost here anything except few extra people start using words like Apratide or Genocide against them. They slaughtered hundreds of Palestinians including 60+ Children without any consequences of any kind. Actually, it is in their Destiny that they will build their Temple, by destroying the Mosque. I believe that the words of the Prophet more than few emotional people. Allah has already set his plan in motion, no one has thought that they would return to Jerusalem but they did and now we right in front of our eyes are actively trying to destroy the mosque to build their Third Temple.



I've never seen a hadith that says that the Al-Aqsa Mosque will be destroyed and a Temple will be placed in its current location. So not sure how you can certain that the Al-Aqsa will be destroyed. The Muslim prophecies (i.e., hadiths) state Dajjal aka Antichrist or the False Messiah will be killed at the gates of Lodd. However, no hadith confirms the destruction of Al-Aqsa Mosque where the Temple will replace it.


----------



## PakFactor

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> I've never seen a hadith that says that the Al-Aqsa Mosque will be destroyed and a Temple will be placed in its current location. So not sure how you can certain that the Al-Aqsa will be destroyed. The Muslim prophecies (i.e., hadiths) state Dajjal aka Antichrist or the False Messiah will be killed at the gates of Lodd. However, no hadith confirms the destruction of Al-Aqsa Mosque where the Temple will replace it.



That's correct I've never came across any such hadith. The only one I've come across was regarding the Kabbah in the very last stages of this world:


Allah will send Isa (Jesus) at the head of a vanguard of between seven and eight hundred. While they are marching towards Dhu'l-Suwayqatayn, Allah will send a breeze from the direction of Yemen, which will take the soul of every believer. Only the worst of people will be left, and they will begin to copulate like animals. Ka'b said: "At that time, the Hour will be close at hand." 'Abdullah Ibn 'Amr said, "I heard the Prophet say, 'Dhu'l-Suwayqatayn from Abyssinia will destroy the Ka'ba and steal its treasure and Kiswah. It is as if I could see him now: he is bald-headed and has a distortion in his wrists. He will strike the Ka'ba with his spade and pick-axe.' " (Ahmad)

It was reported from 'Abdullah Ibn 'Omar that the Prophet said, "Leave the Abyssinians alone so long as they do not disturb you, for no-one will recover the treasure of the Ka'ba except Dhu'l-Suwayqatayn from Abyssinia." (Abu Dawud, in the chapter on the prohibition of provoking the Abyssinians)


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Titanium100 said:


> It won't happen in our lifetime besides there is no prophecy surrounding that. According to prophecies the Caliphate will settle there for atleast 100-120 years and after their time period ends will 70k jews come from Isfahan together with Dajjal... That is when the temple gets build but also in that period it would be the end of Islam.. Dajjal will destroy an aging caliphate in that era and his a one man army he has superpowers.
> 
> Islam itself will come to an end after that Caliphate ends it's rule period and world hegemony for atleast 100-120 years and dajjal will be amongst people for atleast 20 years... Then when his killed Gog and Magog will immediately reset time. only few 10-20k in the whole world will survive Gog magog disaster they will begin life from allover our technology will be lost to humanity.. Dajjal will be killed in the city of Lod by Isa Banu Maryam in circa 2191 AD.
> 
> But all that ends once the promise of the prophet has been made true? he said my Ummah will not exceed 1500s.. The end comes around 1597 Islamic calender with the arrival of Dajjal it will force Islam to enter history books. Everything that has a begining has an end..
> 
> But not until we get another golden age. The prophet said there will be 3 golden ages.. We have already had 2 goleen ages in the beginning and in the middle and the end.. We didn't begin our end golden age yet and that Golden age could last anything between 120-150 years..
> 
> 2051-2171 - Caliphate Period
> 
> 2171-2191 - Dajjal
> 
> 2191- Isa Banu Maryam period
> 
> 2194-2195 - Gog and Magog period
> 
> Clock resets.. only 10-20k survives the Gog and magog onslaught on humanity. The survivors begin to repopulate the earth slowly thru out the ages Isa Banu Maryam himself gets married and have children then grows old and dies... He will become last prophet to ever walk on earth.. Humanity will keep existing for another thousand years until the world rotates the other way that is the end.. But it doesn't mean judgement day will occur immediately the world will lay in silence for billions of years and just like a barren area.... Everything in the universe begins to die and when everything dies then another big bang happens and once that big bang happens Judgement day takes finally place.. May god save us on that ugly day



A few corrections:

Gog and Magog will be destroyed by Allah (swt) at the time of Prophet Issa (Jesus) Bin Maryam (peace be upon him).

Then Khilafa will be restored in Al-Qudus (Jerusalem) and it will be its resting place where Prophet Issa Bin Maryam (peace be upon him) will be ruling it. He'll live for 40 years, marry, have children, and die like a normal human being.

Here is hadith confirming the destruction of Gog and Magog during the time of Prophet Jesus/Issa Ibn Maryam (peace be upon him):



> An-Nawaas ibn Sam‘aan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> said that "_the Prophet, sallallaahu ‘alayhi wa sallam, mentioned the Dajjaal one morning. At times, he sometimes described him as being insignificant and at times as very significant, and we felt as if he were in the cluster of the date-palms… at length he said: He will then search for him (the Dajjaal) until he catches hold of him at the gate of Ludd (near Jerusalem) and kills him. Then a people whom Allaah will have protected from the Dajjaal will come to Jesus, son of Mary, and he will wipe over their faces and inform them of their ranks in Paradise. It will be under such conditions that Allaah will reveal to Jesus these words: I have brought forth from among My servants such people against whom none will be able to fight; you take these people (the believers) safely to Mount Toor; and then Allaah will send Gog and Magog and they will swarm down from every slope. The first of them will pass the lake of Tiberias and drink out of it. And when the last of them passes, he will say: There was once water there… Jesus and his companions will then be besieged there so that the head of an ox will be dearer to them than one hundred Dinaars are to you, and Allaah's Messenger, Jesus, and his companions will supplicate Allaah, Who will send insects to them (Gog and Magog), which attack their necks; and in the morning they will perish like one single person. Allaah's Messenger, Jesus, and his companions will then come down to the earth and they will not find on the earth as much space as a single span which is not filled with their putrefaction and stench. Jesus and his companions will then again beseech Allaah, Who will send birds whose necks are like those of Bactrian camels, and they will carry them and cast them wherever Allaah wills. Then Allaah will send rain which no house of clay or tent of camel hair keeps out, and it will wash clean the earth until it looks like a mirror. Then the earth will be told to bring forth its fruit and restore its blessing._" [Muslim]



Indeed the killing of AntiChrist aka Dajjal at the gates of Lodd, as Islamic prophecies confirm, disproves the Jewish and Freemason beliefs that their Jewish king (in the Jewish case) and the Redeemer (in the Freemason case) will live forever and will be ruling the world from Jerusalem. 

True Messiah - Prophet Issa Bin Maryam (peace be upon him) - marrying, having children, and dying just like a normal human being disproves the Christian belief that he is divine.

After the death of Prophet Issa/Jesus (pbuh), a wind will come and take away all believers (i.e, Muslims). That is when the end of age and its horrors will start.

That is my understanding.


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397550925678583810


----------



## PDF

PDF said:


> UAE and Israel: Lost lovers now Besties!


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> And how are the Palestinians in Sweden causing problems when the event was clearly to demonstrate against Israel's massive and brutal bombardments on the people of Gaza? The report stated the Swedish authorities dissolved the event using the Covid19 restrictions as an excuse. And then it says one person express threats and contempt for Jews and Judaism - and he is now suspected of incitement against ethnic groups.” It is only one expressing anger and contempt against Israel and its supporters. He or she didn't do anything physically to harm anyone else. Give us a break. It is obvious you're an Israeli firster and trying to malign the Palestinians there as people who are causing problems there, when you don't have any facts on your end.


It is just an example. There is a continuous story of harassments, threats, attacks by masked men and firebombing of Synagogues.
Demands that Jews should be killed is illegal, and he will most likely get a prison sentence,

It will not be the first sentence.








Döms till fängelse för attacken mot synagogan


De åtalades för att ha kastat brandbomber mot synagogan och en ungdomsfest i Göteborg. I dag dömdes de till fängelsestr




www.aftonbladet.se





The facts speak for themselves.


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

A.P. Richelieu said:


> It is just an example. There is a continuous story of harassments, threats, attacks by masked men and firebombing of Synagogues.
> Demands that Jews should be killed is illegal, and he will most likely get a prison sentence,
> 
> It will not be the first sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Döms till fängelse för attacken mot synagogan
> 
> 
> De åtalades för att ha kastat brandbomber mot synagogan och en ungdomsfest i Göteborg. I dag dömdes de till fängelsestr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aftonbladet.se
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The facts speak for themselves.



You have no facts, so stop derailing the thread, weirdo.


----------



## Goritoes

sammuel said:


> Let it make it clear .
> 
> The ends of days according to the bible is NOT the domination of one group of people of another. But the dominion of God over all man kind.
> 
> ~



So is the message of Quran, As i said if we start getting land and slaughtering People in the name of an individual's religion then ISIS and AQ are both equals to Israel Govt.


----------



## Goritoes

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> I've never seen a hadith that says that the Al-Aqsa Mosque will be destroyed and a Temple will be placed in its current location. So not sure how you can certain that the Al-Aqsa will be destroyed. The Muslim prophecies (i.e., hadiths) state Dajjal aka Antichrist or the False Messiah will be killed at the gates of Lodd. However, no hadith confirms the destruction of Al-Aqsa Mosque where the Temple will replace it.



You have to connect the Dots, the temple will be built in order to bring their Messiah out, that is something which will happen because we do know Esa AS will come back to kill him, their messiah is our Anti Christ and his arrival is bound with the building of Third Temple and construction of Third Temple can not be completed without the destruction of the Al-Aqsa mosque, Another thing which is logical here is that the Times all these things were happening the world has to be in utter chaos far more than the current Chaos, people would be desperate for a leader on all major traditions, in that times destroying one of the most important sites of Muslims will mark the arrival of their Messiah aka Dajjal, but also the mobilization of the Leader of Muslims aka Mehdi, if you read the Hadith or narrations separately you might believe that there is no direct referrence of Al-Aqsa being destroyed but in a context of the incidents that would occur, that is going to occur all points in the direction that Al-Aqsa will be destroyed by the Jews and hence mark the construction of their Temple, cause the only thing that stand in their temple is that mosque which is within the premisis of their temple, so it has to go and so their messiah can pop up. Don't think here that I want the destruction of any Mosque or any religious place even Church or Synagogs, but As I said that above all the plan of Allah is already in motion, it is he who is always in control of everything, everything he told Rasool Allah through visions which we know as Prophecies will come to pass, whether Muslims are in Power or weak.


----------



## Titanium100

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> A few corrections:
> 
> Gog and Magog will be destroyed by Allah (swt) at the time of Prophet Issa (Jesus) Bin Maryam (peace be upon him).
> 
> Then Khilafa will be restored in Al-Qudus (Jerusalem) and it will be its resting place where Prophet Issa Bin Maryam (peace be upon him) will be ruling it. He'll live for 40 years, marry, have children, and die like a normal human being.
> 
> Here is hadith confirming the destruction of Gog and Magog during the time of Prophet Jesus/Issa Ibn Maryam (peace be upon him):
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed the killing of AntiChrist aka Dajjal at the gates of Lodd, as Islamic prophecies confirm, disproves the Jewish and Freemason beliefs that their Jewish king (in the Jewish case) and the Redeemer (in the Freemason case) will live forever and will be ruling the world from Jerusalem.
> 
> True Messiah - Prophet Issa Bin Maryam (peace be upon him) - marrying, having children, and dying just like a normal human being disproves the Christian belief that he is divine.
> 
> After the death of Prophet Issa/Jesus (pbuh), a wind will come and take away all believers (i.e, Muslims). That is when the end of age and its horrors will start.
> 
> That is my understanding.



No.. What will be restored after Gog and Magog is a new era all together and not a caliphate But most people lose out on the prophecies is that they say 7 years everything will happen but that is not true and in fact that hadith is deaf while others that are more specific and realistic have been put into deaf category so you never see them.. There is a huge time cap between the arrival of Mahdi and Dajjal approx 100-120 years and there is 20 years time cap between Dajjal arrival and Isa Banu Maryam but there is about 3 years time cap between Isa and Gog and Magog.

The caliphate will happen when Mahdi comes out and his house will rule for approx 100-120 years with a full world hegemony.. The Dajjal events only occurs when they have fulfilled their timeline and their caliphate's existence has reached over 100+ years... The first Mahdi and Isa will never see each other because he will die after 40 years of rule and he will be inherited by another one who will rule 21 years and then another one will come after that one etc etc until Dajjal comes out.. There has technically been 4 calips in the world if you count rashidoon once but Mahdi will be the 5th and after his death will 7 other leaders come from his household in succession until the last one of them experience the arrival of Dajjal and Isa in Damascus where his leading prayers.

Mahdi will experience WW3 where as in the Dajjal era no such wars will happen because nobody can stop the man he has superpowers no Humans can take on him.. He will usurp the entire world hegemony from the Caliphate over night but what comes post Gog and Magog is called a reset just like what happened post-Noah... Gog and MAgog is like the Flood it will eliminate mankind except few 10-20k.. Gog and magog will flip the page on this entire epoch and new page will begin for mankind where Isa banu Maryam and his few followers will repopulate the earth like Noah and his 3 sons did


----------



## sammuel

Goritoes said:


> So is the message of Quran




yehhhhh , here is something we agree on and can work together to achieve for the sake of all man kind.






Goritoes said:


> , As i said if we start getting land and slaughtering People in the name of an individual's religion then ISIS and AQ are both equals to Israel Govt.




Oops celebrated too early .

you started well but than you had to ruin it with a shallow one liner. As if Hamas and Islamic jihad do not keep " slaughtering People in the name of an individual's religion "

Islamic jihad - the name itself evident for what they are all about.

As for Hamas :

" The Islamic Resistance Movement is a distinguished Palestinian movement, whose allegiance is to Allah, and whose way of life is Islam. It strives to raise the banner of Allah over every inch of Palestine, "

_(Article 6) Hamas covenant._

*"[Peace] initiatives, and so-called peaceful solutions and international conferences are in contradiction to the principles of the Islamic Resistance Movement.*.. Those conferences are no more than a means to appoint the infidels as arbitrators in the lands of Islam... There is no solution for the Palestinian problem except by Jihad. Initiatives, proposals and international conferences are but a waste of time, an exercise in futility."

_(Article 13)_

So much for as you put it : " slaughtering People in the name of an individual's religion "


~


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

sammuel said:


> yehhhhh , here is something we agree on and can work together to achieve for the sake of all man kind.



Don't engage with that guy his to extreme and has totalitarian tendency.. Let the politicians go to work and solution always lays somehwere in between..

I am sure we will end up with two state solution.. There is no desire to take places like Tel Aviv or Haifa or your beach cities. We are not brutal. We understand you have nowhere else to go..

Honestly if I took Jerusalem I would have never kicked the jews out or taken Haifa, Tel Aviv or Eilat from them etc etc. Muslims also don't care about these cities only Al-aqsa and you could even have the western wall for all I care.. There are 22 arab countries and 51 muslim majority countries.. I am sure we could give you these cities without hard-feelings..

By the way you have carried yourself with dignity on this thread.. That is a good example to follow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> You have no facts, so stop derailing the thread, weirdo.


The facts are all in the article. There are plenty of similar articles.
The violence goes up whenever the situation heats up in the ME.
The Palestinians are exporting the conflict and the only reasonable explanation is that it is not an Israeli-Palestinian conflict in their eyes. They are in conflict with the Jews and consider them legal targets wherever they live.
As such, it is hardly derailing.


----------



## Goritoes

sammuel said:


> yehhhhh , here is something we agree on and can work together to achieve for the sake of all man kind.



Co-existence is always welcome, it's something we (Abrahamic) Religions have to learn. 



sammuel said:


> Oops celebrated too early .
> 
> you started well but than you had to ruin it with a shallow one liner. As if Hamas and Islamic jihad do not keep " slaughtering People in the name of an individual's religion "
> 
> Islamic jihad - the name itself evident for what they are all about.



There is not much difference in Ideological reasons between ISIS and Israel Govt, they both use religion to justify slaughtering Innocent Civilians. There is no argument of Hamas not targeting Civilians but the point here is that Israel is bombing one of the most densely Populated Areas in the world resulting in mass civilian casualties.
Islamic Jihad is a very easily thrown out term, and how Western Media used it to vilify the Muslims from the past 2 decades is not hidden. So If you are trying to find an escape under the same old rusty Islamists/Islamic Jihad Argument then you are not going anywhere nor you are genuine in your words of a peaceful solution to the conflict.

You know I can post many many statements both Articles and video where Israeli soldiers, People, leaders have expressed far worse genocidal tendency than those statements from Hamas, As I said when it comes to the thirst for Innocent blood, the Israel Govt has no other competition than Nazi's and ISIS.


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399296874608222208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399300596931379202

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## sammuel

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Don't engage with that guy his to extreme and has totalitarian tendency.. Let the politicians go to work and solution always lays somehwere in between..
> 
> I am sure we will end up with two state solution.. There is no desire to take places like Tel Aviv or Haifa or your beach cities. We are not brutal. We understand you have nowhere else to go..
> 
> Honestly if I took Jerusalem I would have never kicked the jews out or taken Haifa, Tel Aviv or Eilat from them etc etc. Muslims also don't care about these cities only Al-aqsa and you could even have the western wall for all I care.. There are 22 arab countries and 51 muslim majority countries.. I am sure we could give you these cities without hard-feelings..
> 
> By the way you have carried yourself with dignity on this thread.. That is a good example to follow




Thank you for your kind words my friend. 

May peace in sanity prevail 

~

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399559099768094721


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Uncle Tom Ted Cruz is now bashing the Palestinians while he ignored the massacres and destruction committed by Israel. No US politician can criticize Israel.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399697913924685827


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400457134601510919


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Pakistanis, Turks, Iranians all will forget and at the end we wil lall go home. This thread might also be forgotten. But the Palestinians will keep on fighting. 

More importantly our first qiblah will remain in their hands. While muslims have made it seem haram to have strength and do jhad like the old days. Where is our ghairat.


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400890097239736324

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Israeli police approved an extremist settler incursion of Al-Aqsa Mosque again for Thursday. Hamas has warned again it will not allow it.



Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Uncle Tom Ted Cruz is now bashing the Palestinians while he ignored the massacres and destruction committed by Israel. No US politician can criticize Israel.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399697913924685827



I think this guy was involved in forced sexual acts with cultist groups in USA(his AIPAC masters), this is why he is acting like repulsive prostitute. And he looks repulsive too....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trench Broom

Sick, deranged 'palestinian' terrorists hid a Hamas tunnel under a UN-run school.

You can't sink lower than the 'palestinians'. They will use their most vulnerable people as shields. They revel in Children's deaths. Every death is more propaganda point. It's a game to them.

And they deliberately do it under UN schools to cause maximum political damage to Israel when the shool is destroyed.

It really is time for the international community to declare the whole 'palestinian' movement as a terrorist entity. They're all in on it.

*UNRWA finds attack tunnel under one of its Gaza schools*



> A tunnel used Palestinian militants in Gaza was discovered under one of the schools run by the United Nations Relief and Works Agency (UNRWA) late month.
> 
> The UNRWA Zaitoun Preparatory Boys’ School “A” and Elementary Boys’ School “A” was one of two of the organization's facilities damaged during the 11-day Gaza war that ended on May 21.
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of May, UNRWA found what "appears to be a cavity and a possible tunnel, at the location of the missile strike," the organization reported over the weekend.
> 
> "The depth of the cavity is approximately 7.5 meters below the surface of the school. UNRWA discovered the existence of a possible tunnel in the context of the investigation of the fired missile," it explained in a statement to the media.











UNRWA finds attack tunnel under one of its Gaza schools


The Agency also took issue with IDF activity, noting that the school was an emergency shelter and should have been immune from attack.




www.jpost.com


----------



## Numerous

Trench Broom said:


> Sick, deranged 'palestinian' terrorists hid a Hamas tunnel under a UN-run school.
> 
> You can't sink lower than the 'palestinians'. They will use their most vulnerable people as shields. They revel in Children's deaths. Every death is more propaganda point. It's a game to them.
> 
> And they deliberately do it under UN schools to cause maximum political damage to Israel when the shool is destroyed.
> 
> It really is time for the international community to declare the whole 'palestinian' movement as a terrorist entity. They're all in on it.
> 
> *UNRWA finds attack tunnel under one of its Gaza schools*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNRWA finds attack tunnel under one of its Gaza schools
> 
> 
> The Agency also took issue with IDF activity, noting that the school was an emergency shelter and should have been immune from attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com



With traitors like this guy, who needs enemies? Although he may not be a moroccan Muslim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Trench Broom said:


> Sick, deranged 'palestinian' terrorists hid a Hamas tunnel under a UN-run school.
> 
> You can't sink lower than the 'palestinians'. They will use their most vulnerable people as shields. They revel in Children's deaths. Every death is more propaganda point. It's a game to them.
> 
> And they deliberately do it under UN schools to cause maximum political damage to Israel when the shool is destroyed.
> 
> It really is time for the international community to declare the whole 'palestinian' movement as a terrorist entity. They're all in on it.
> 
> *UNRWA finds attack tunnel under one of its Gaza schools*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNRWA finds attack tunnel under one of its Gaza schools
> 
> 
> The Agency also took issue with IDF activity, noting that the school was an emergency shelter and should have been immune from attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com



Who is dumb enough to believe and trust the nonsense that is written in Jerusalem Post? Oh wait, it is the scum like you who does it. Israeli propaganda is getting so lame that they are writing anything that the human mind can't comprehend. Let us hope and pray the expiry date of this cruel entity comes soon.


----------



## Falcon29

Trench Broom said:


> Sick, deranged 'palestinian' terrorists hid a Hamas tunnel under a UN-run school.
> 
> You can't sink lower than the 'palestinians'. They will use their most vulnerable people as shields. They revel in Children's deaths. Every death is more propaganda point. It's a game to them.
> 
> And they deliberately do it under UN schools to cause maximum political damage to Israel when the shool is destroyed.
> 
> It really is time for the international community to declare the whole 'palestinian' movement as a terrorist entity. They're all in on it.
> 
> *UNRWA finds attack tunnel under one of its Gaza schools*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNRWA finds attack tunnel under one of its Gaza schools
> 
> 
> The Agency also took issue with IDF activity, noting that the school was an emergency shelter and should have been immune from attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com



Nice try: 



> UNRWA said that the tunnel was not connected to the school. There is no "indication of the existence of any entry or exit points for the tunnel within the premises," it added.



It was very deep under streets. And perfectly acceptable defensive mechanisms against Israeli assaults. UNRWA is upset because their Zionist official who defended the IDF will no longer get protection.


Numerous said:


> With traitors like this guy, who needs enemies? Although he may not be a moroccan Muslim.



He's Moroccan Jewish guy living in Israel or UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

Israel arrests Palestinian activist Muna el-Kurd in East Jerusalem


Muna el-Kurd, a voice of protest against moves to evict Palestinians, was questioned and released.



www.bbc.com





*Israel arrests Palestinian activist Muna el-Kurd in East Jerusalem*
Published1 hour ago
Share




IMAGE COPYRIGHTGETTY IMAGES
image captionPalestinian activist Muna el-Kurd is considered a powerful voice of protest among her supporters
*Israeli security forces have questioned a Palestinian activist who played a significant role in protests against the possible eviction of Palestinian families from homes in East Jerusalem.*
Video footage showed Muna el-Kurd being taken in handcuffs from her home in the Sheikh Jarrah neighbourhood.
Police said the 23-year-old was accused of participating in riots.
Ms el-Kurd's twin brother Mohammed was also questioned after handing himself in to police. Both were later released.
Tensions in Sheikh Jarrah played a role in recent fighting between Israel and the militant group Hamas.
The conflict last month saw 11 days of hostilities in which more than 250 people were killed, most of them in Gaza, which is ruled by Hamas.

Clashes that broke out in Sheikh Jarrah and at the al-Aqsa mosque compound in occupied East Jerusalem contributed to the increasingly charged atmosphere in the build-up to the conflict.

Jerusalem's Sheikh Jarrah: The land dispute in the eye of a storm
Israel-Gaza: A conflict on pause as both sides claim victory
The Israel-Gaza conflict explained
Following Muna el-Kurd's arrest on Sunday, a spokeswoman for the Israeli police said officers had arrested a suspect "under court order".
Footage posted on social media early in the morning showed Ms el-Kurd in handcuffs being escorted out of her home by Israeli security forces.
From the property, she and her brother Mohammed have used social media to bring the issue of the potential forced eviction of several Palestinian families to international attention. The families include her own, which has lived in East Jerusalem for decades.
They face eviction after Israeli courts ruled that the land belonged to a Jewish settler organisation in a long-running and bitter legal case. The case has moved on to Israel's Supreme Court, which allows the families to appeal.



IMAGE COPYRIGHTGETTY IMAGES
image captionMohammed el-Kurd (R) addresses reporters alongside his sister Muna following their release by Israeli authorities
Mr el-Kurd turned himself in at a police station hours after his sister's arrest after receiving a police summons, according to reports. They were both released after questioning.

Their father, Nabil el-Kurd, told reporters he was surprised when Israeli security forces turned up at the family's home and "searched the whole house".
"They will not frighten us or our children," he said.








Dozens of Palestinian supporters showed up outside the East Jerusalem police station where Muna el-Kurd and her twin brother Mohammed were being held.
Heavily armed Israeli border police watched as the twins' father Nabil gave a press conference under the shade of a tree.
"I don't care if they arrested them, because they are fighting for Jerusalem and for Sheikh Jarrah," he said.
As he spoke his daughter was suddenly escorted out of the police station - causing Palestinians and the press to move towards her.

Israeli police then fired at volley of stun grenades, despite the peaceful nature of the event. I saw a Palestinian man later carried into an ambulance.
It felt like a further needless escalation ahead of this week's potential rise in tensions again in Jerusalem, with a planned march by Israeli religious nationalists through the Muslim Quarter of East Jerusalem's Old City.




Many Palestinians and their supporters have come to see Muna and Mohammed el-Kurd as powerful new young voices of protest.
The family's lawyer, Nasser Odeh, said the pair faced charges of disturbing public order and "riotous acts", AFP news agency reported.
Muna el-Kurd's arrest came just hours after a journalist for the Al Jazeera news network, Givara Budeiri, was briefly detained while reporting from Sheikh Jarrah.



IMAGE COPYRIGHTFAIZ ABU RMELEH/GETTY IMAGES
image captionAl Jazeera journalist Givara Budeiri (R) was reporting on a sitting protest in Sheikh Jarrah when she was arrested
Israeli police accused Ms Budeiri of assaulting officers. She has denied the allegations.
Al Jazeera condemned the arrest of its journalist, who was covering a sitting protest against the threat to evict Palestinian families from Sheikh Jarrah and wearing a press vest at the time.
The network said in a statement that the incident showed a "total disregard for the fundamental human rights of journalists".




*You may also be interested in:*

media captionTwo children from Gaza City and Israel describe their experience of the Israel-Gaza conflict
*Related Topics*

Jerusalem
Israel
Israel & the Palestinians
Palestinian territories
*More on this story*

Sheikh Jarrah: The land dispute in the eye of a storm
Published26 May
The Israel-Palestinian conflict explained
Published21 May
A conflict on pause as both sides claim victory
Published23 May

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trango Towers

500 said:


> Israel spends hundreds of millions on precission weapons to decrease Palestinian casualties.
> 
> Hamas deliberately places thousands of rockets in populated areas to increase Palestinian casualties.


Yes Hitler did the same didnt he

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400518865260589056

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Numerous

Falcon29 said:


> He's Moroccan Jewish guy living in Israel or UK.



Oh I see, thanks for the info bro. Btw, nice to see you back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

*Breaking:* 2 Palestinian security officers killed, 1 Israeli soldier killed after firefight in Jenin, which occurred as a result of Israeli incursion without permission or consultation via Palestinian Security forces. Two other Palestinian civilians were murdered in their vehicle after being attacked by barbaric Jewish fascists.

Two Palestinian Security Officers martyred:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Al Jazeera reporting one Israeli soldier/intelligence officer killed in the incursion:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402769053106778115

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402772476959113216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402768122797608961

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

A.P. Richelieu said:


> They are in the news, and are harrassing Swedish citizens of Jewish origins. This is clearly connected to the conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinsk manifestation upplöstes – hot mot judar
> 
> 
> Ett 60-tal personer samlades i en propalestinsk manifestation på Möllevångstorget i Malmö. Manifestationen har upplösts med hänvisning till coronarestriktionerna. När folk började lämna platsen började en person uttala hot och missaktning mot judar och judendomen – och hen misstänks nu för hets...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.expressen.se
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Translate:
> ”About 60 people gathered in a pro-Palestinian demonstration on Möllevångstorget in Malmö.
> The manifestation has been dissolved with reference to the coronary restrictions.
> When people began to leave the place, a person began to express threats and contempt for Jews and Judaism - and he is now suspected of incitement against ethnic groups.”



Are you still alive grandpa


----------



## Ali_Baba

Netanyahu is trying to provoke a new conflict with the occuplied people of Palestine to try and stop the process of setting up a new goverment. It is end of days for his political career, and he will be in a jail thereafter .









‘Traitors’: Fears of violence grows as Netanyahu clings to power


Netanyahu’s efforts to find defectors among opponents is the latest example of ‘King Bibi’ and his lust for power.




www.aljazeera.com













Israel's Netanyahu lashes out as end of his era draws near


Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu is not leaving the political stage quietly in what appear to be the final days of his historic 12-year rule




www.independent.co.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Ali_Baba said:


> Netanyahu is trying to provoke a new conflict with the occuplied people of Palestine to try and stop the process of setting up a new goverment. It is end of days for his political career, and he will be in a jail thereafter .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Traitors’: Fears of violence grows as Netanyahu clings to power
> 
> 
> Netanyahu’s efforts to find defectors among opponents is the latest example of ‘King Bibi’ and his lust for power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's Netanyahu lashes out as end of his era draws near
> 
> 
> Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu is not leaving the political stage quietly in what appear to be the final days of his historic 12-year rule
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independent.co.uk



He is gonna go out like Trump, but in this case he has extremist right wing followers, who may stir up trouble. It's a win-win situation for Palestinians.

Of course he may try igniting a new war if he gets so desperate.


----------



## Falcon29

*Jerusalem Flag March to Be Held Tuesday After Organizers Reach Deal With Police*
Marchers will hold an Israeli Flag Dance near the Damascus Gate and pass through parts of the Muslim Quarter on its way to the Western Wall
..
..


The organizers of the Jerusalem Flag March reached an agreement with the Israel Police on Friday to allow for a march to take place on Tuesday.

The march that was planned for last Thursday was canceled after organizers and police failed to agree on a route over police fears that the march would reignite tensions and lead to riots in the city.

The march planned for Tuesday will proceed down Sultan Suleiman road before arriving at the Damascus Gate, a flashpoint of tensions between Palestinians and police in recent months. An Israeli flag dance will be held at the plaza in front of the Gate. The marchers, however, will not enter the Old City through the Damascus Gate and the gate will be closed off.

From the Damascus Gate, marchers will pass through the Jaffa Gate and head toward the Western Wall through peripheral areas of the Muslim Quarter of the Old City. Part of the route will be detoured through the Jewish Quarter due to security concerns and to prevent overcrowding.

The organizers of the march said, "We thank the Israel Police, police commissioner, and Jerusalem District from their cooperation and are happy that Israeli flags will be flown with pride in all parts of the Old City."

The organizers added, "We call on all citizens of Israel to join us this Tuesday with Israeli flags, to praise Israeli heroism and dance with joy in Jerusalem."

The change to the parade route comes after Jerusalem District Commander Doron Turgeman refused to allow the march to pass through the Damascus Gate, or the center of the Muslim quarter.

Turgeman said that under no circumstances would he approve the route originally requested by the organizers, fearing that the march would incite riots throughout the Old City.

On Wednesday, Israel’s Police Commissioner Kobi Shabtai, in an unprecedented decision, banned far-right Kahanist Knesset members, Itamar Ben-Gvir and May Golan, from marching at the Damascus Gate with the planned Flag March the following day. 

According to the commissioner, the Knesset members' presence would be liable to incite riots. The commissioner also decided to ban Ben-Gvir from entering the Temple Mount, or Haram al-Sharif as it’s known to Muslims, on Wednesday and Thursday. The restriction is dependent on Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu's approval.

Ben Gvir showed up near Damascus Gate, railing against the police chief's decision to bar him from marching, saying "It is the death knell of democracy. Instead of dealing with rioters, the police is attacking the immunity of Knesset members who are asking to march through our capital of Jerusalem with the Israeli flag, one hundred meters from a light rail station."

“The very fact that an MK in Israel cannot march in the Old City is a surrender to Hamas and terrorism; it is a victory of terrorism. Of course, we will not give up Jerusalem, we will not give up the Old City," Ben-Gvir added.

..
..








Jerusalem Flag March to be held Tuesday after organizers reach deal with police


***




www.haaretz.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403741556650262534

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Israel rejects, Hamas welcomes U.N. Rights Council decision to probe conflict


Israel rejected and Hamas welcomed a decision on Thursday by the U.N. Human Rights Council to launch an international investigation into crimes that may have been committed in the Israeli-Palestinian conflict.




www.reuters.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403392835047596033

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403432308720472065

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403646926306922498

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

Israeli forces shoot dead Palestinian woman in al-Quds


A The woman was then left bleeding helplessly on the ground and Israeli soldiers blocked access to medics.




www.presstv.com





News / Palestine
*Israeli forces shoot dead Palestinian woman in al-Quds*
Saturday, 12 June 2021 4:36 PM *[ Last Update: Saturday, 12 June 2021 4:36 PM ]*






Israeli forces guard after shooting dead a Palestinian woman at the Qalandia checkpoint near Jerusalem al-Quds, June 12, 2021. (Photo by Flash90)
*Israeli forces have shot dead a Palestinian woman north of Jerusalem al-Quds over an alleged stabbing attempt, amid heightening tensions in the occupied territories.*
The deadly incident occurred on Saturday afternoon, when Israeli soldiers shot and wounded a 27-year-old Palestinian woman, identified as Ebtesam Khaled Kaabneh, at Qalandia checkpoint, to the north of the city, Palestine’s official Wafa news agency reported.
The woman was then left bleeding helplessly on the ground and Israeli soldiers blocked access to medics, the report further said, adding that she succumbed to her serious wounds shortly afterward at the scene.
Israeli forces “shot her at the checkpoint, and she died of her wounds after she was left lying on the ground,” her brother, Mohammed, told Wafa. Israeli forces had arrested Ebtesam in 2015 and that she had spent 18 months in prison, the brother said.
Israeli police claimed that the Palestinian woman had run at guards manning the checkpoint with a knife in her hand.



Palestinian woman shot by Israeli forces over alleged stabbing attempt dies
Israeli military forces have shot and killed a 60-year-old Palestinian woman in the occupied West Bank over an alleged stabbing attempt.
On Friday, a Palestinian teenager was shot dead during clashes with Israeli soldiers in the northern parts of the West Bank.
Israeli troops have on numerous occasions been caught on camera brutally killing Palestinians, with the videos going viral and sparking international condemnation.
Tel Aviv has been criticized for its extensive use of lethal force and extrajudicial killing of Palestinians who do not pose an immediate threat to its forces or to settlers.


://twitter.com/i/status/1400518865260589056

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403822277364391938

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404756498274717697

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Israeli rally in Jerusalem quarter beginning soon. Israeli police removing Palestinian worshippers from area.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404807795007012868

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404783472330293249

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404805523388649479


----------



## Falcon29

Moments ago:






Hassan Al-Somal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404756498274717697



There are two things happening now, the renewed Israeli incursions of Al-Aqsa mosque/quarter to exercise what they believe to be their sovereignty over all of Jerusalem(done by Jewish nationalists), and Israel's attempt to punish Hamas in Gaza by keeping borders closed/operating at low capacity, and so forth. It's because of Egypt's role that there is some calm right now but it won't last for long. Palestinian factions have begun employing incendiary balloons across the border as warning they don't seek escalation but won't tolerate an even more tightened siege.

Some Israeli's in the south are organizing a similar rally along Gaza's border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404812773247401987


----------



## Falcon29

They are chanting death to Arabs and also cursing the Prophet Mohammed(AS) ....

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404825146867785733

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404827593715720192


----------



## zectech

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404839360323854336


----------



## Iranitaakharin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404919639126204416


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

*IDF strikes Gaza Strip after incendiary balloon fires*

*A number of fires broke out in southern Israel on Tuesday, with at least 20 of them sparked by incendiary balloons launched from Gaza*






The IDF struck a number of military sites belonging to Hamas in the Gaza Strip on Tuesday night in response to 20 fires sparked by incendiary balloons earlier in the day. 


"https://www.jpost.com/breaking-news/hamas-launched-three-rockets-into-the-sea-n12-report-671070


----------



## Titanium100

*IDF airstrikes hit Gaza in retaliation for arson balloons*

the unit said, comes in response to incendiary balloons released into Israel earlier on Tuesday.
The military warned it is prepared for all scenarios, including resumed hostilities between Gazan terrorist organizations such as Hamas, which is in control in the Palestinian territory.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I don't think anything happens beyond here for atleast couple of years from now perhaps even a decade from now.. I think this might be the end of this round and we won't see another real conflict until years like the 11 day war.. Hamas could strike Israel but I don't think they would as they were the once who first attacked... They will likely let this one slide and with a 10 year hudna in the pipeline

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Titanium100 said:


> *IDF airstrikes hit Gaza in retaliation for arson balloons*
> 
> the unit said, comes in response to incendiary balloons released into Israel earlier on Tuesday.
> The military warned it is prepared for all scenarios, including resumed hostilities between Gazan terrorist organizations such as Hamas, which is in control in the Palestinian territory.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I don't think anything happens beyond here for atleast couple of years from now perhaps even a decade from now.. I think this might be the end of this round and we won't see another real conflict until years like the 11 day war.. Hamas could strike Israel but I don't think they would as they were the once who first attacked... They will likely let this one slide and with a 10 year hudna in the pipeline



It is time to remove them jews in the next round of fighting in the next decade..


----------



## Titanium100

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> It is time to remove them jews in the next round of fighting in the next decade..



Militarily they are for the taken.. That 11 days of fighting was a very poor showing for them and the failure of the Iron Dome.. But I always knew that much nothing surprising to me but it was key for the layman to see


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Titanium100 said:


> Militarily they are for the taken.. That 11 days of fighting was a very poor showing for them and the failure of the Iron Dome.. But I always knew that much nothing surprising to me but it was key for the layman to see



Hamas can't overrun them militarily that is absolutely fact no none-state actors can but they can do huge damage to them such as Hamas or Hezbollah etc etc or tactically defeat them but not completely defeat overrun them. But the state actors in the region could overrun them quite comfortably except Lebanon


----------



## Titanium100

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> But the state actors in the region could overrun them quite comfortably except Lebanon



True.. I agree with everything said you..


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

*Gaza incendiary balloons spark fires in southern Israel*

i24NEWS

June 15, 2021, 03:59 PMlatest revision June 15, 2021, 05:35 PM

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405001992804749314


----------



## sammuel

~

A bunch of fanatics rule Gaza and this is the results.

I doubt that the population in Gaza is interested in resuming the mutual blows with Israel , but it is not like anyone in Hamas asks them.

There is no way someone in Gaza can voice a different opinion , they are hostages in the hands of Hamas , who did little to improve their conditions since they took over in 2006 , killing all opposition ( not just literally ) in Gaza.

They continue with the same policy they started in 1993 after the Oslo accord , when ever there was a progress in the peace talks they reacted by blowing things up ( mainly buses with civilians )

It would be advised for people that comment here to read what this movement is all about before commenting , and what is Hamas vision for a " bright future " for the Palestinians and Israelis..









Hamas - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

Falcon29 said:


> They are chanting death to Arabs and also cursing the Prophet Mohammed(AS) ....
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404825146867785733
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404827593715720192





zectech said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404839360323854336


Cousin on Cousin hatred @Saif al-Arab


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404848800208986115


----------



## Falcon29

Nasser Saleh Brigades launching balloons into Israel in response to murder of Palestinian young lady in West Bank under false pretexts:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405119654008393729

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

sammuel said:


> ~
> 
> A bunch of fanatics rule Gaza and this is the results.



There is nothing fanatical about employing whatever means you have to pressure Israel into alleviating the siege on Gaza. Israel does not allow Palestinian allies to provide any aid or help to Palestinians, nor allows them to trade. You are closing commercial crossings which people rely on to access goods to continue to provide means for their families. You militarily prevent Palestinians from building up their economy, accessing their own resources, building sea and air ports, etc.... You prevent them from travelling as well. To call Hamas fanatical is hilarious. Try this with any other country in the world and you are getting a massive war. It's an act war and Hamas is within its right to fire at you whenever they want for as long as siege is not lifted. 



> I doubt that the population in Gaza is interested in resuming the mutual blows with Israel , but it is not like anyone in Hamas asks them.



No one, not even Hamas fighters, want to be sacrificing their daily lives to struggle, but they have no choice as they are living under an occupation and having war waged against them. And you would be wrong, people are upset Hamas didn't respond to last night's airstrikes. 



> There is no way someone in Gaza can voice a different opinion , they are hostages in the hands of Hamas , who did little to improve his conditions since they took over in 2006 , killing all opposition ( not just literally ) in Gaza.



Palestinians are held hostage by Israel. No Hamas in West Bank and they are losing their land on a daily basis. And being harassed/attacked by settlers/Israeli soldiers on daily basis. 

Hamas never killed any opposition, we would never allow them to do that or target protestors. You have no idea of social dynamic in Gaza, Hamas is scared of the people and not the other way around. If they kill any protestor or opposition activist they will be in big trouble and they know it. They never ever done such thing and never committed crimes against the people. Now, what you call 'opposition' in 2006, was a coup attempt by a party that betrayed Palestinians and was being armed by US administration , Israel, and others to kill everyone from Hamas even though they won elections. The whole people of Gaza wanted them gone, and hardly any of them were killed. They just fled into Israel or gave up authority to rightful victors. 

We were supposed to have an election again in May, and your country prevented Jerusalem residents from voting to make sure Hamas lost and derailed the whole election process. What happened after that was karma and unification of Palestinian struggle across West Bank, Gaza, and 48 territories.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Falcon29 said:


> Hamas never killed any opposition


Fatah operatives are thrown from roof tops during battle of Gaza by Hamas 








Gaza fighting descends into new brutality


For Gaza taxi driver Tamer Ammar, the internal fighting became all-out civil war when militants started killing their rivals by throwing them off 15-storey buildings and mutilating their bodies.




mobile.reuters.com





keep lying


----------



## Falcon29

Norwegian said:


> Fatah operatives are thrown from roof tops during battle of Gaza by Hamas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaza fighting descends into new brutality
> 
> 
> For Gaza taxi driver Tamer Ammar, the internal fighting became all-out civil war when militants started killing their rivals by throwing them off 15-storey buildings and mutilating their bodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mobile.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep lying



Read again, idiot:

"Now, what you call 'opposition' in 2006, was a coup attempt by a party that betrayed Palestinians and was being armed by US administration , Israel, and others to kill everyone from Hamas even though they won elections. The whole people of Gaza wanted them gone, and hardly any of them were killed. They just fled into Israel or gave up authority to rightful victors."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Falcon29 said:


> Read again, idiot:
> 
> "Now, what you call 'opposition' in 2006, was a coup attempt by a party that betrayed Palestinians and was being armed by US administration , Israel, and others to kill everyone from Hamas even though they won elections. The whole people of Gaza wanted them gone, and hardly any of them were killed. They just fled into Israel or gave up authority to rightful victors."


It was a bloody civil war. Palestinians killed Palestinians.




__





Battle of Gaza (2007) - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org






Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> *Gaza incendiary balloons spark fires in southern Israel*
> 
> i24NEWS
> 
> June 15, 2021, 03:59 PMlatest revision June 15, 2021, 05:35 PM


Expect more airstrikes on Gaza today. Why can't Hamas understand meaning of ceasefire? @Falcon29


----------



## Falcon29

Norwegian said:


> It was a bloody civil war. Palestinians killed Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of Gaza (2007) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org



I hated any violence that ensued, but it was on much smaller scale than media blows it out to be. No more than 120 people were killed. It was not a civil war. Hamas won elections, Fatah refused to allow them to participate in the gov't. Fatah was arresting, torturing, and killing Hamas members. Only after these repeated violations did Hamas take over the Strip, and it happened very quickly. It was a counter-coup campaign and not a civil war. The whole thing lasted 5 days. A civil war would look very different. 

As for opposition, I repeat once again, no activists, protestors or opposition of any killed are allowed to be killed in Gaza. It will spark massive protests against Hamas. You do not understand social dynamics of Gaza. They cannot, will not, and have no intention to harm their people. A coup attempt by people who collaborate with Israel and refused to allow Hamas to participate in gov't at request of US, Israel and others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Norwegian said:


> Expect more airstrikes on Gaza today. Why can't Hamas understand meaning of ceasefire? @Falcon29



You are trolling and speaking like programmed robot, speak normal and be yourself. There is no ceasefire where commercial crossings are closed, so is the sea closed off to fishers, and Israel preventing Qatari aid from reaching Gaza which pays for lots of people's salaries in Gaza. No one can generate income at the moment to feed their families, and most people there don't make more than $100-200 dollars a month. All income goes into food/groceries/basic necessities. It is Israel which never honors ceasefire, and thinks ceasefire means stay quiet in your concentration camp and die a slow and painful death....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

*Second Palestinian killed today in the West Bank:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405191538259398668

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## sammuel

Falcon29 said:


> There is nothing fanatical about employing whatever means you have to pressure Israel into alleviating the siege on Gaza. Israel does not allow Palestinian allies to provide any aid or help to Palestinians, nor allows them to trade. You are closing commercial crossings which people rely on to access goods to continue to provide means for their families. You militarily prevent Palestinians from building up their economy, accessing their own resources, building sea and air ports, etc.... You prevent them from travelling as well. To call Hamas fanatical is hilarious. Try this with any other country in the world and you are getting a massive war. It's an act war and Hamas is within its right to fire at you whenever they want for as long as siege is not lifted.
> 
> 
> 
> No one, not even Hamas fighters, want to be sacrificing their daily lives to struggle, but they have no choice as they are living under an occupation and having war waged against them. And you would be wrong, people are upset Hamas didn't respond to last night's airstrikes.
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinians are held hostage by Israel. No Hamas in West Bank and they are losing their land on a daily basis. And being harassed/attacked by settlers/Israeli soldiers on daily basis.
> 
> Hamas never killed any opposition, we would never allow them to do that or target protestors. You have no idea of social dynamic in Gaza, Hamas is scared of the people and not the other way around. If they kill any protestor or opposition activist they will be in big trouble and they know it. They never ever done such thing and never committed crimes against the people. Now, what you call 'opposition' in 2006, was a coup attempt by a party that betrayed Palestinians and was being armed by US administration , Israel, and others to kill everyone from Hamas even though they won elections. The whole people of Gaza wanted them gone, and hardly any of them were killed. They just fled into Israel or gave up authority to rightful victors.
> 
> We were supposed to have an election again in May, and your country prevented Jerusalem residents from voting to make sure Hamas lost and derailed the whole election process. What happened after that was karma and unification of Palestinian struggle across West Bank, Gaza, and 48 territories.




Falcon

You wonder why I call Hamas Fanatics

Than maybe you do not know the reality of people living under its rule.

I will just give a few simple example from day to day life . Woman are not allowed to go on the street without male escorts , unmarried couples not allowed to walk the streets together , head covering mandatory , music performances forbidden , , alcohol sale forbidden even for Christians ( who i heard brew this stuff up in secret at homefor their ceremonies.) Sharia law is forced on people and shoved down their throats whether they want it or not.

If that is not fanatic i do not know what is.

Many people in Israel can understand and even sympathize with the Palestinian struggle for independence , after all we also where at the same point not so long ago.

What they cant understand and will not accept is a movement that vows to destroy our country not matter what we do or do not do.

And please do not argue with me.

Instead, If you can, show me one place , one Hamas leader , one quote , where Hamas says he is willing to end the fight under any term or circumstance other than that we will not exist.

Show me Where he says he is willing for some sort of peace that does not include the destruction of my country as a final goal.

~

~


----------



## Iñigo

You, Sammuel, are a blind fanatic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

sammuel said:


> Falcon
> 
> You wonder why I call Hamas Fanatics
> 
> Than maybe you do not know the reality of people living under its rule.



You are talking to me like I am foreign to the place, I lived their for a period of my life and been there many times .... 



> I will just give a few simple example from day to day life . Woman are not allowed to go on the street without male escorts



This is absolutely not true, I have very conservative friends and family there that wear niqab as well that go to work, school or to visit friends on their own. It is very common, and for female friends to be together. Having males family members with them is actually a plus as it prevents sexual harassment. Here in America some girls are very uncomfortable at work and scared by men constantly hitting on them aggressively. This does not happen in Gaza. And this is all as result of conservative nature of Palestinian people. Hamas did not come up with these customs itself. They are customs of the Palestinian people. 



> unmarried couples not allowed to walk the streets together



So what? Aren't you Jewish? Fornication and pre-marital relations is forbidden in our religions. Hamas can't enforce this or determine who is married or not. It's families and people who do so. The people themselves(including girls) are against this as well. 



> head covering mandatory ,



Not true, but once again, we are going to protect chastity of our people as God commanded. I know foreign perverts like you wish you can travel everywhere to use girls for sexual reasons, but we won't allow that to happen to our girls. We will rip your head off if you think of trying it. Go to your dirty women in Israel if that's what you want....



> music performances forbidden , ,



Not true, as long as its appropriate and not promoting degenerate and dirty lifestyle/norms. 



> alcohol sale forbidden even for Christians ( who i heard brew this stuff up in secret at homefor their ceremonies.)



Palestinian Christians in Gaza do not drink alcohol nor care for it. And we despise alcohol and prohibit as God commanded. There is nothing bad about that, it is very good. Alcohol is used to promote degeneracy such as taking advantage of girls and promoting pre-martial relations. 



> Sharia law is forced on people and shoved down their throats whether they want it or not.



No, we have Palestinian law, which is influenced by Islamic Law. Sharia Law is very good btw. 



> What they cant understand and will not accept is a movement that vows to destroy our country not matter what we do or do not do.



I understand from your perspective that you don't like them. 



> Instead, If you can, show me one place , one Hamas leader , one quote , where Hamas says he is willing to end the fight under any term or circumstance other than that we will not exist.



You can live under Palestinian rule without any trouble, but we are intending to and will do everything to take our country back. Most of our people do not have dual citizenship or were born in other nations. They are either in Palestine or refugee camps near Palestine. 

Nevertheless, Hamas has said it will agree to two state solution with long term ceasefire. Long term ceasefire will determine if peace is genuine and can be had. And that no agreements are broken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sammuel

Falcon29 said:


> Nevertheless, Hamas has said it will agree to two state solution with long term ceasefire. Long term ceasefire will determine if peace is genuine and can be had. And that no agreements are broken.






I asked you not to argue with me

instead i asked you to show me one place , one Hamas leader , one quote , where Hamas says he is willing to end the fight under any term or circumstance other than that we will not exist.

You did not bring any such statement , simply because it does not exist.

You know perfectly well that a ceasefire is not peace. In your own words you admit Hamas is not willing to say he is willing to stop this pointless blood shed , once and for all.

What he actually offers is for Israel to withdraw from more territory , than after a few year their highnesses in Hamas , would consider whether they want to keep it quiet , or start using this territory as a launching platform to fire missile into our cities.

Same things they do from Gaza now . We left Gaza and handed it to the Palestinians and the result was a barrage of rockets on our cities.

Now you suggest we give them more territory ,so they can use it for more attacks ?

What sane country would agree to something like that ?

There are many in Israel who wants peace , but we are not suicidal .



~


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

I hope and pray the Palestinian resistance obtains or develops air defense weapons. Most of massacres carried out by the apartheid and settler state of Israel comes from the air. I hope the resistance breaks through this bottleneck, where the Gazans and Palestinians as a whole are being relieved from these constant bombardment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zectech

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405054852733059075

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Hmm... doubtful .... They will have to just abide by the ceasefire conditions. There is no such thing as 'quiet in concentration camp' ceasefire. Trade, goods, aid, and relief must be allowed in and out of Gaza. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405572486599778304

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405610794822291462
Don't miss to make dua for our brethren in Gaza.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Israeli airstrikes have targeted one military training site in northern Gaza.

New Israeli gov't wants to appear tough and delay aid going into Gaza by a week than approve it later. They will do few airstrikes on empty training sites for another few days till they approve Qatari aid into Gaza and reopen commercial crossings. I doubt they seek renewal of hostilities.


----------



## Falcon29

Footage of Israeli air strikes in northern Gaza:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405623238621806595


----------



## Falcon29

Israeli airstrikes still continuing, seems like whole ceasefire was to buy time for US parts to arrive for Iron Dome replenishment. This is why Hamas should request cease fire on paper signed off in order for conditions to be implemented. Instead of promises by mediators to 'negotiate' later.

Qassam Brigades still training in the training sites during the strikes, and fired test rockets into the sea moments ago.

Looks like shoulder anti-aircraft missile was fired at one of the jets. I do not think it hit it, flares were released.
..
..

Israeli army concludes strikes and says it targeted Hamas military compounds.


----------



## Falcon29

Al Aqsa Television says an Israeli drone was shot down west of Gaza City. Do not think this is a quadcopter. People reported seeing a missile and explosion/fragmentation in the sky. 

Could be a Hermes drone variant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Bennet the dog is in trouble:


----------



## Cthulhu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405230911290064897

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Falcon29

*US Defense Department approves replenishment of Israel's Iron Dome system*

The United States has pledged to replenish and reinforce Israel's Iron Dome system following most recent escalation between Israel and allied groups in the Gaza Strip, which culminated with over 4,000 rockets being shot into Israeli territory.

Israel requested $1 billion from the United States to replenish the IDF’s inventory in early June, following the IDF's Operation Guardian of the Walls, when Defense Minister Benny Gantz will met with US Secretary of Defense Lloyd Austin and National Security Adviser Jake Sullivan to address reinforcing the Iron Dome system and Israel’s security and stability in the Middle East in a strategic dialogue.

Austin confirmed during a Thursday congressional session, addressing the Senate Appropriations Committee, that the request for military assistance has been approved by the Department of Defense for its 2022 budget and the US will look to transfer the total requested amount over to Israel following approval from Congress.
....
....








US Defense Department approves replenishment of Israel's Iron Dome system


The Secretary of Defense announced during a Thursday congressional session that the request for military assistance has been approved and the US will transfer the requested amount over to Israel.




www.jpost.com


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405946574237229059


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405946360441020426


----------



## sammuel

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405946574237229059





What a misleading nonsense .

Vaccines where good until the end of June and July, with Israel deliberately sending those who expire first so they would not be wasted.

The rest of the vaccines set for delivery have a later expiration date and were good for several months.

The deal was with Pfizer and the Palestinians knew exactly the expiration dates before they signed the agreement. Why they decided to cancel now , is anyone's guess.

Two month is a long time to vaccinate , and even if some would have been thrown away , the majority of them could have used.

At a time where most of the world is craving for a vaccine such a waste is just plain stupidity.

The corona virus knows no borders , with so many Palestinians working in Israel it is as much Israel interest as it is Palestinian , to see that all are vaccinated.


~

~


----------



## Buddhistforlife

500 said:


> Norwegian answered well, except that non Jews are not considered kafirs in Judaism. If non Jew observes 7 laws on Noah:
> 
> Not to worship idols.
> Not to curse God.
> Not to commit murder.
> Not to commit adultery, bestiality, or sexual immorality.
> Not to steal.
> Not to eat flesh torn from a living animal.
> To establish courts of justice.
> Then he is considered a just person and will go to heaven.


Abrahamic faiths-Christianity, Islam and Judaism are very violent. Their history is full of racism, bigotry and bloodshed. These three religions promote hatred against infidels and disbelievers. 

Atheism, polytheists and Eastern philosophies are more tolerant and have less violent history. Hinduism, Buddhism, Jainism, Shintoism, Taosim, Shamanism etc does not call for extermination of infidels, neither do we have to hate people following different faiths.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Primus

Buddhistforlife said:


> Abrahamic faiths-Christianity, Islam and Judaism are very violent. Their history is full of racism, bigotry and bloodshed. These three religions promote hatred against infidels and disbelievers.
> 
> Atheism, polytheists and Eastern philosophies are more tolerant and have less violent history. Hinduism, Buddhism, Jainism, Shintoism, Taosim, Shamanism etc does not call for extermination of infidels, neither do we have to hate people following different faiths.







__





Persecution of Muslims in Myanmar - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org













Why are Buddhist monks attacking Muslims?


Non-violence is central to Buddhist teaching but Oxford University historian Alan Strathern says some monks in Burma and Sri Lanka have been promoting aggression.



www.bbc.co.uk





Liar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Huffal said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persecution of Muslims in Myanmar - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are Buddhist monks attacking Muslims?
> 
> 
> Non-violence is central to Buddhist teaching but Oxford University historian Alan Strathern says some monks in Burma and Sri Lanka have been promoting aggression.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar


This is nationalism mixed with religion. 

But Buddhist and Hindu holy texts do not promote violence whereas Islamic, Christian and Jewish scriptures promote slavery, subjugating infidels, killing apostates and blasphemers, destroying infidel place of worship and discriminating people on the basis of religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

Dr. Dr. Areilla Oppenheim at Jerusalem Jewish University, did the first extensive DNA study in 2001 on Israelis and Palestinians, and concluded that emigrants on ships to Palestine before it became Israel were 40 % Mongolian and genome Turkish 40 %...
there was no Semitic Blood associated with Jews from the Middle East 4.000 years ago in Jerusalem or Biblical territory.
This was confirmed by another DNA project by Dr. Eran Elhaik at McKusick-Namans Institute of Genetic Medicine by John Hopkins University of School of Medicine, in 2012.
His conclusions were the same!* Askenanzi so-called Jews never emigrated from the Middle East!* 
At the same time, extensive DNA evidence found that Palestinians were 80 % more or less, semetic blood in their ancestors that were then the real Israelites.
White Jews whose ancestors boarded ships in 1882 for Palestine before it was called Israel --- are not Israelites.
Truth hurts * once again these white descendants of Eastern Europe of German, Russian, Polish, Austrian, Georgian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406231539885637636

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406233007955058694


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406598463173844996


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406622985243578370


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406677737633419265

May Allah (swt) hasten the demise of the cruel, illegal, and apartheid state of Israel. (Amen)


----------



## HAIDER

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406677737633419265
> 
> May Allah (swt) hasten the demise of the cruel, illegal, and apartheid state of Israel. (Amen)


Allah listens to the prayer, but success lies in the human hand ... Palestinian doubt ever see success without foreign intervention. I did my research recent days about Palestinian people in different parts of Israel. Only Gaza has resistance,,,, rest are almost submitted their loyalty to Israel.


----------



## Falcon29

Israeli's are very butthurt, Hamas achieved something incredible during the battle for Jerusalem. It unified Palestinian cause. It aided and directed demonstrations across all of Palestine that had real impacts on social fabric of Israeli society, it broke Israeli deterrence, and depleted Iron Dome stock. Israeli's have since closed all borders after the ceasefire and threatening to reoccupy Gaza. They would be very delusional if they think that is possible, and will trigger a holy war against worshippers of Satan and haters of God in all the region. It will achieve more than just liberation of Palestine. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406950875457851396

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407015151841185795


----------



## Falcon29

Israeli jets flexing muscles over Gaza moments ago. Meanwhile, USA seems to give everything to Israel for free, unlike our other allies who have to pay for our weapons/tech. 

*Pentagon chief confirms US will replenish Iron Dome interceptors*

The US’s top military official confirmed that the Pentagon will replenish Israel’s Iron Dome anti-missile batteries, as fresh hostilities threatened to put the system back in heavy use.

Defense Secretary Lloyd Austin said Thursday that the Pentagon would be sending Congress a budget request for more interceptor missiles, though the details were still being worked out.
...
...








Pentagon chief confirms US will replenish Iron Dome interceptors


As Gaza region heats up again, defense secretary tells Senate hearing that details of Israeli request to restock air defense system still being worked out




www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Solomon2

HAIDER said:


> Allah listens to the prayer, but success lies in the human hand ... Palestinian doubt ever see success without foreign intervention. I did my research recent days about Palestinian people in different parts of Israel. Only Gaza has resistance,,,, rest are almost submitted their loyalty to Israel.


So, if many of the inhabitants of Gaza choose to be loyal to Israel rather than the "resistance" terror-masters who dominate them and whose chiefs live far away and are supported by Iranian mullahs that want to nuke Tel Aviv and thereby kill hundreds of thousands of Gazans in the fallout, why aren't you supporting their pro-Israel choice?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## newb3e

Buddhistforlife said:


> This is nationalism mixed with religion.
> 
> But Buddhist and Hindu holy texts do not promote violence whereas Islamic, Christian and Jewish scriptures promote slavery, subjugating infidels, killing apostates and blasphemers, destroying infidel place of worship and discriminating people on the basis of religion.


lols 
show me where Islam teaches to destroy places of worship of other religion!


----------



## Falcon29

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407070030714609667

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Solomon2 said:


> So, if many of the inhabitants of Gaza choose to be loyal to Israel rather than the "resistance" terror-masters who dominate them and whose chiefs live far away and are supported by Iranian mullahs that want to nuke Tel Aviv and thereby kill hundreds of thousands of Gazans in the fallout, why aren't you supporting their pro-Israel choice?


But, illegal occupation and illegal settlements are not stopping. Those who few compromise their brothers and sisters freedom for few shekels will not be forgiven by the history and coming future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zectech

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407348862566678528

Reactions: Angry Angry:
2


----------



## Falcon29

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407319339846541314

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## newb3e

Falcon29 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407319339846541314


mischief thats how quran call jews!! fasadi! i hope their annihilation happens soon!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Scene from Sheikh Jarrah minutes ago, Israeli forces escorting the extremist settlers that are coming and claiming Palestinian properties in the neighborhood:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407410507229900807

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407414488379371521

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
2


----------



## HAIDER

It's so sick ... how they walkin and claim someone's property in the name of religion ... Muslims been blamed for extremism, but if they got ultimate power they will do worst than ISIS


----------



## Shah_G

Buddhistforlife said:


> Abrahamic faiths-Christianity, Islam and Judaism are very violent. Their history is full of racism, bigotry and bloodshed. These three religions promote hatred against infidels and disbelievers.
> 
> Atheism, polytheists and Eastern philosophies are more tolerant and have less violent history. Hinduism, Buddhism, Jainism, Shintoism, Taosim, Shamanism etc does not call for extermination of infidels, neither do we have to hate people following different faiths.


Yea like Bhuddists are very tolerant towards Muslims in Burma.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408760159724310531

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409175828026609673

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409211051531509761

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409499462007992320

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409752611792764933

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409831153167749120

Reactions: Angry Angry:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410719556079960067

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410717942707376129

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411408749441568783

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411389705938165765


----------



## khansaheeb

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Hamas can't overrun them militarily that is absolutely fact no none-state actors can but they can do huge damage to them such as Hamas or Hezbollah etc etc or tactically defeat them but not completely defeat overrun them. But the state actors in the region could overrun them quite comfortably except Lebanon


Never say never in this world, history has showed the most brutal tyrants brought down by the sword.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

*Palestinians urge intl. probe into Israel’s killing of Palestinian youth in West Bank*
Sunday, 04 July 2021 4:11 PM *[ Last Update: Sunday, 04 July 2021 6:18 PM ]*


Play Video
 
Israeli forces deploy amid clashes with Palestinians in the neighborhood of Silwan in East Jerusalem al-Quds, on June 29, 2021. (Photo by AFP)
*The Palestinian Ministry of Foreign Affairs and Expatriates has called for an international probe into the recent killing of a Palestinian youth by Israeli forces and settlers in the village of Qusra, south of Nablus in the occupied West Bank.*
The ministry made the appeal in a statement on Sunday, a day after the 21-year-old victim—identified as Mohammad Fareed Hasan-- was reportedly shot with a live bullet in his chest and succumbed to his injuries a few minutes later, Palestine’s official Wafa news agency reported. 
Two other Palestinians were also shot and injured in the foot while fending off an attack by hardcore Israeli settlers on the village, the agency added. 


> "These attacks and crimes reflect a blatant and clear sharing of roles between the Israeli occupation army and settler militias, their terrorist organizations and associations," the ministry said.





> "The international community, the United Nations and the UN Security Council, are required to break this impotent mechanism in dealing with the Israeli occupation’s violations against the Palestinian people, by translating international demands, appeals and condemnations into practical deterrent steps."





Israel attacks Gaza again, kills youth in West Bank in fresh aggression
The Israeli regime renews its aerial attacks against the Gaza Strip, while Israeli forces fatally shoot a Palestinian youth in nearby West Bank.
The ministry further held the Tel Aviv regime fully responsible for the latest crime as well as the ongoing violations against Palestinians and their properties.
According to local sources, Hasan was shot dead by the Israeli forces and settlers while he was at his brother's house in Qusra on Saturday, the Palestinian Information Center reported.
The sources said the Israeli troops stormed the house of the victim’s brother after he was wounded and beat him while he was bleeding.
Israeli forces regularly storm Palestinian towns in the West Bank to make arrests, prompting clashes with locals.
The Tel Aviv regime has been heavily criticized for its extensive use of lethal force against Palestinians who do not pose an immediate threat to the occupation forces or to the settlers.
Press TV’s website can also be accessed at the following alternate addresses:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SalarHaqq

Recent piece about Islamic Iran's drone technology transfers to the Palestinian Resistance. These Iranian-designed UAV's were witnessed in action during this year's Gaza conflict.

Deliberately removed some parts dealing with Iran's allies in Lebanon, Iraq and Yemen, but if you're interested in the topic, follow the link below to access the full article. It's worth a read, specially in relation to Hezbollah's drone missions over Occupied Palestine.

__________

*Iran’s Drone Transfers to Proxies *

By Andrew Hanna

June 30, 2021

Since 2004, Iran has provided drones, components or designs to proxies in at least four locations: Lebanon, Iraq, Yemen, and Gaza. Tehran’s drone exports vary in mission, range, and capabilities. The shortest range can fly only 15 km, or nine miles, while the longest can fly 1,700 km, or 1,000 miles. Some drones, or unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs), allow Iran’s allies to spy on enemies, while others are used to conduct low-cost kamikaze attacks from a distance. The drones have also allowed Iran to deter attacks beyond its borders by threatening attacks against enemies via proxies. As of mid-2021, Iranian proxies had conducted drone attacks against U.S., Israeli and Saudi forces as well as against jihadi extremists in Syria and Iraq.

In April 2021, Gen. Kenneth McKenzie Jr. warned that the Middle East was becoming a “proving ground for the proliferation and employment of unmanned weaponized systems, many emanating from Iran.” The drone transfers were part of Iran’s asymmetric strategy to compensate for its military weakness. Exporting drones provided Iran with “valuable experience in developing its own systems and in refining tactics, techniques and procedures,” the International Institute for Strategic Studies reported in April 2021. Tehran’s drone transfers have varied in quantity and quality.

*Lebanon: *Since 2004, Iran has transferred drones and provided training on flying drones to *Hezbollah,* the largest militia and a political powerbroker in Lebanon. Hezbollah has used its drones to spy on an Israeli nuclear reactor, ram into an Israeli warship and kill Syrian jihadi fighters. Hezbollah’s drones have ranges of 150 km to 1,700 km, or 93 miles to 1,056 miles, and can carry payloads weighing up to 150 kg (330 pounds).
*Gaza: *Since 2012, Iran appears to have provided drone designs to *Hamas*, a Palestinian militant group based in Gaza that opposes Israel. Hamas drones were based off Iranian designs but built using local materials and expertise. During the 11-day conflict with Israel in May 2021, Hamas deployed a new suicide drone that was similar to an Iranian Ababil-T. Hamas drones have ranges of 150 km to 200 km, or 93 miles to 124 miles, and can carry payloads weighing up to 30 kg (66 pounds).
*Yemen: *Since 2016, Iran has transferred drone components and provided training on drones to *Houthi rebels* who are fighting a civil war and a military campaign led by Saudi Arabia. The Yemeni rebels possess the most advanced and diverse drone arsenal of Iran’s proxies. The Houthis built their drones using a mix of local materials and high-end components reportedly smuggled into Yemen from Iran. The Houthi drones have ranges of 15 km to 1,700 km, or nine miles to 1,056 miles. They can carry payloads of up to 30 kg (66 pounds).
*Iraq*: Since 2015, Iran has transferred drones and provided training to at least four *Shiite militias* in Iraq. Iraqi militias first used drones to spy on the Islamic State in 2015. Since April 2021, Shiite militias have conducted at least six attacks on U.S. and coalition forces using suicide drones. The militias’ drones have ranges of 25 km to 150 km, or 15 miles to 93 miles.
The Revolutionary Guards have also exported drones to Iran’s allies outside of the region, such as Venezuela. The following is a detailed rundown of drone capabilities acquired by Iranian proxies.

... 

*Hamas (Gaza)*
Hamas’s drone program has existed since 2012, but the Gaza-based militants have one of the smaller and less advanced arsenals compared with Iran’s other proxies. Its drones bear a close resemblance to Iranian counterparts but may have been constructed using local materials. Hamas has used its drones to surveil Israeli sites; it launched kamikaze-style drone attacks on Israel in 2014, 2018, 2019 and 2021. As of mid-2021, Hamas’s inventory included:

The *Ababil-1 *is a light-weight drone used for combat and reconnaissance. It is similar to the Iranian *Sarir H-110*, which has a range of 200 km (124 miles) and can fly five hours. Its flight ceiling is 5,000 meters (3 miles).
The *Shehab* is a light-weight drone used for combat and reconnaissance. It is similar to the *Ababil-T**,* which has a range of 150 km to 200 km (93 miles to 124 miles) and can fly for two hours. Its flight ceiling is 3,000 meters (9,800 feet). It can carry a 30 kg (66 pounds) payload.

*History*
In November 2012, the Israeli Defense Force (IDF) released a video allegedly showing Hamas conducting drone flight tests; it was the first indication that the Gaza militants had a nascent drone program. In July 2014, Hamas unveiled three homemade drones: the Ababil-1A for reconnaissance, the Ababil-1B for bombing missions, and the Ababil-1C for kamikaze-style attacks. Analysts said that the drones resembled the Iranian Sarir H-110, which had been displayed in Tehran the previous year. A propaganda video released by Hamas depicted the Ababil-1B carrying four missiles under its wing. The missiles were likely fake, The Aviationist reported.





Hamas testing a UAV

The Hamas drone program faced two major setbacks. The first setback was an Israeli airstrike that hit eight Hamas drone storage facilities. The second setback was the assassination of Mohammed Zawahri, a leading Hamas drone engineer, in December 2016. Zawahri was shot six times at close range by assailants while sitting in his car in Tunisia. The militant Palestinian group blamed Israel for the attack and acknowledged that Zawahri had designed drones for its military wing, the Al Qassam Brigades.
Hamas first employed drones in combat during the 2014 Gaza War. The Sunni militant group said that it flew three drone missions into Israeli airspace, including one mission over Tel Aviv. Israel shot down a drone over Ashdod and another over Ashkelon. Hamas claimed responsibility for the downed drones and said that they had been carrying out “special missions” inside Israel.






A Shehab suicide drone unveiled by Hamas in May 2021

Hamas redoubled its efforts to expand its drone program after the 2014 Gaza War. It established an air unit sometime between 2017 and 2018 to operate spy drones, Haaretz reported. In May 2018, it launched at least three drones carrying explosives toward Israel: one landed in the Negev and two landed in the front lawn of a house near the Gaza border. in 2019, Hamas launched at least four separate drone attacks against Israel.

In May 2021, Hamas unveiled a new suicide drone, the Shehab, during a 11-day conflict with Israel. The Shehab was a loitering munition; it could hover near its target and explode near it or on impact. It was the “first instance of a precision-guided munition in Gaza,” said Fabian Hinz, an arms expert. In a propaganda video, Hamas displayed at least four Shehab drones. Analysts said that the Shehab was similar to the Iranian Ababil-T drone or the Houthis’ Qasef-1 drone, although it was smaller in wingspan.

...









Iran’s Drone Transfers to Proxies


Since 2004, Iran has provided drones, components or designs to proxies in at least four locations: Lebanon, Iraq, Yemen, and Gaza. Tehran’s drone exports vary in mission, range, and capabilities. The shortest range can fly only 15 km, or nine miles, while the longest can fly 1,700 km, or 1,000...




iranprimer.usip.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411796125988933637


----------



## Titanium100

SalarHaqq said:


> Recent piece about Islamic Iran's drone technology transfers to the Palestinian Resistance. These Iranian-designed UAV's were witnessed in action during this year's Gaza conflict.
> 
> Deliberately removed some parts dealing with Iran's allies in Lebanon, Iraq and Yemen, but if you're interested in the topic, follow the link below to access the full article. It's worth a read, specially in relation to Hezbollah's drone missions over Occupied Palestine.
> 
> __________
> 
> *Iran’s Drone Transfers to Proxies *
> 
> By Andrew Hanna
> 
> June 30, 2021
> 
> Since 2004, Iran has provided drones, components or designs to proxies in at least four locations: Lebanon, Iraq, Yemen, and Gaza. Tehran’s drone exports vary in mission, range, and capabilities. The shortest range can fly only 15 km, or nine miles, while the longest can fly 1,700 km, or 1,000 miles. Some drones, or unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs), allow Iran’s allies to spy on enemies, while others are used to conduct low-cost kamikaze attacks from a distance. The drones have also allowed Iran to deter attacks beyond its borders by threatening attacks against enemies via proxies. As of mid-2021, Iranian proxies had conducted drone attacks against U.S., Israeli and Saudi forces as well as against jihadi extremists in Syria and Iraq.
> 
> In April 2021, Gen. Kenneth McKenzie Jr. warned that the Middle East was becoming a “proving ground for the proliferation and employment of unmanned weaponized systems, many emanating from Iran.” The drone transfers were part of Iran’s asymmetric strategy to compensate for its military weakness. Exporting drones provided Iran with “valuable experience in developing its own systems and in refining tactics, techniques and procedures,” the International Institute for Strategic Studies reported in April 2021. Tehran’s drone transfers have varied in quantity and quality.
> 
> *Lebanon: *Since 2004, Iran has transferred drones and provided training on flying drones to *Hezbollah,* the largest militia and a political powerbroker in Lebanon. Hezbollah has used its drones to spy on an Israeli nuclear reactor, ram into an Israeli warship and kill Syrian jihadi fighters. Hezbollah’s drones have ranges of 150 km to 1,700 km, or 93 miles to 1,056 miles, and can carry payloads weighing up to 150 kg (330 pounds).
> *Gaza: *Since 2012, Iran appears to have provided drone designs to *Hamas*, a Palestinian militant group based in Gaza that opposes Israel. Hamas drones were based off Iranian designs but built using local materials and expertise. During the 11-day conflict with Israel in May 2021, Hamas deployed a new suicide drone that was similar to an Iranian Ababil-T. Hamas drones have ranges of 150 km to 200 km, or 93 miles to 124 miles, and can carry payloads weighing up to 30 kg (66 pounds).
> *Yemen: *Since 2016, Iran has transferred drone components and provided training on drones to *Houthi rebels* who are fighting a civil war and a military campaign led by Saudi Arabia. The Yemeni rebels possess the most advanced and diverse drone arsenal of Iran’s proxies. The Houthis built their drones using a mix of local materials and high-end components reportedly smuggled into Yemen from Iran. The Houthi drones have ranges of 15 km to 1,700 km, or nine miles to 1,056 miles. They can carry payloads of up to 30 kg (66 pounds).
> *Iraq*: Since 2015, Iran has transferred drones and provided training to at least four *Shiite militias* in Iraq. Iraqi militias first used drones to spy on the Islamic State in 2015. Since April 2021, Shiite militias have conducted at least six attacks on U.S. and coalition forces using suicide drones. The militias’ drones have ranges of 25 km to 150 km, or 15 miles to 93 miles.
> The Revolutionary Guards have also exported drones to Iran’s allies outside of the region, such as Venezuela. The following is a detailed rundown of drone capabilities acquired by Iranian proxies.
> 
> ...
> 
> *Hamas (Gaza)*
> Hamas’s drone program has existed since 2012, but the Gaza-based militants have one of the smaller and less advanced arsenals compared with Iran’s other proxies. Its drones bear a close resemblance to Iranian counterparts but may have been constructed using local materials. Hamas has used its drones to surveil Israeli sites; it launched kamikaze-style drone attacks on Israel in 2014, 2018, 2019 and 2021. As of mid-2021, Hamas’s inventory included:
> 
> The *Ababil-1 *is a light-weight drone used for combat and reconnaissance. It is similar to the Iranian *Sarir H-110*, which has a range of 200 km (124 miles) and can fly five hours. Its flight ceiling is 5,000 meters (3 miles).
> The *Shehab* is a light-weight drone used for combat and reconnaissance. It is similar to the *Ababil-T**,* which has a range of 150 km to 200 km (93 miles to 124 miles) and can fly for two hours. Its flight ceiling is 3,000 meters (9,800 feet). It can carry a 30 kg (66 pounds) payload.
> 
> *History*
> In November 2012, the Israeli Defense Force (IDF) released a video allegedly showing Hamas conducting drone flight tests; it was the first indication that the Gaza militants had a nascent drone program. In July 2014, Hamas unveiled three homemade drones: the Ababil-1A for reconnaissance, the Ababil-1B for bombing missions, and the Ababil-1C for kamikaze-style attacks. Analysts said that the drones resembled the Iranian Sarir H-110, which had been displayed in Tehran the previous year. A propaganda video released by Hamas depicted the Ababil-1B carrying four missiles under its wing. The missiles were likely fake, The Aviationist reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas testing a UAV
> 
> The Hamas drone program faced two major setbacks. The first setback was an Israeli airstrike that hit eight Hamas drone storage facilities. The second setback was the assassination of Mohammed Zawahri, a leading Hamas drone engineer, in December 2016. Zawahri was shot six times at close range by assailants while sitting in his car in Tunisia. The militant Palestinian group blamed Israel for the attack and acknowledged that Zawahri had designed drones for its military wing, the Al Qassam Brigades.
> Hamas first employed drones in combat during the 2014 Gaza War. The Sunni militant group said that it flew three drone missions into Israeli airspace, including one mission over Tel Aviv. Israel shot down a drone over Ashdod and another over Ashkelon. Hamas claimed responsibility for the downed drones and said that they had been carrying out “special missions” inside Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Shehab suicide drone unveiled by Hamas in May 2021
> 
> Hamas redoubled its efforts to expand its drone program after the 2014 Gaza War. It established an air unit sometime between 2017 and 2018 to operate spy drones, Haaretz reported. In May 2018, it launched at least three drones carrying explosives toward Israel: one landed in the Negev and two landed in the front lawn of a house near the Gaza border. in 2019, Hamas launched at least four separate drone attacks against Israel.
> 
> In May 2021, Hamas unveiled a new suicide drone, the Shehab, during a 11-day conflict with Israel. The Shehab was a loitering munition; it could hover near its target and explode near it or on impact. It was the “first instance of a precision-guided munition in Gaza,” said Fabian Hinz, an arms expert. In a propaganda video, Hamas displayed at least four Shehab drones. Analysts said that the Shehab was similar to the Iranian Ababil-T drone or the Houthis’ Qasef-1 drone, although it was smaller in wingspan.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran’s Drone Transfers to Proxies
> 
> 
> Since 2004, Iran has provided drones, components or designs to proxies in at least four locations: Lebanon, Iraq, Yemen, and Gaza. Tehran’s drone exports vary in mission, range, and capabilities. The shortest range can fly only 15 km, or nine miles, while the longest can fly 1,700 km, or 1,000...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iranprimer.usip.org



My mann never misses the chance to showchase Iran....

Hamas strikes on Israel









I subtly did this to inflat your ego further


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410712537138597896

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Titanium100 said:


> I subtly did this to inflat your ego further



They do not play a big role in Hamas military wing anymore. Or a big part of Hamas's military budget(no more than 25%). They want to ride the wave, due to how popular Jerusalem uprising was in Arab and Muslim world. Nothing more.


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412854590962290691


----------



## khansaheeb

Israeli forces injure over 400 Palestinians in Nablus


Israeli forces injure 411 Palestinians during clashes with anti-settlement protesters in the town of Beita and the village of Qusra in the West Bank.




www.presstv.ir




*Israeli forces injure over 400 Palestinians in Nablus*
Friday, 09 July 2021 6:16 PM *[ Last Update: Friday, 09 July 2021 6:16 PM ]*





Palestinian Red Crescent medics evacuate an injured Palestinian protester during clashes with Israeli forces in the town of Beita, near the occupied West Bank city of Nablus on July 9, 2021. (Photo by AFP)
*Israeli forces have injured 411 Palestinians during clashes with anti-settlement protesters in the town of Beita and the nearby village of Qusra in the occupied West Bank province of Nablus.*
According to the Palestine Red Crescent Society, 23 Palestinians were shot with live ammunition fired by Israeli forces during clashes on Sobeih Mountain in the town of Beita, and Qusra, south of Nablus, on Friday.
The injured also included 70 Palestinians who were hit by rubber bullets and 260 others who suffered breathing difficulties due to inhaling tear gas fired by the Israeli troops during the clashes.
Over the past two months, Beita has seen intensified clashes between Israeli forces and Palestinians protesting against a settlement outpost that has been recently established on the mountain by settlers under the protection of Israeli forces.
To the east of Nablus, Israeli forces attacked a weekly anti-settlement protest in the village of Beit Dajan on Friday, using live ammunition and sound bombs against the demonstrators.
Meanwhile, dozens of Palestinians, including children, suffered breathing difficulties due to inhaling tear gas fired by Israeli troops at a weekly anti-settlement rally that was held in the West Bank village of Kafr Qaddum.



Over 600 world academics, intellectuals call for end to ‘Israel's apartheid regime’
More than 600 world academics, artists and intellectuals have called for an end to "Israel
Also on Friday, Israeli forces attacked a protest condemning Israel’s settlement expansion policy and Israeli settlers' repeated attacks on the Palestinians and their properties in Masafer Yatta, south of the West Bank city of al-Khalil (Hebron).
The protesters urged the international community and human rights organizations to shoulder their responsibility and protect the Palestinians from the persistent Israeli attacks.
Israeli forces also attacked Palestinians who gathered in al-Ras area, west of the West Bank city of Salfit, to perform Friday prayers.
Al-Ras area is threatened with seizure by Israel for the construction of a settlement outpost.
More than 600,000 Israelis live in over 230 settlements built since the 1967 Israeli occupation of the West Bank and East Jerusalem al-Quds.
All Israeli settlements are illegal under international law as they are built on occupied land. The United Nations Security Council has condemned Israel’s settlement activities in the occupied territories in several resolutions.


----------



## khansaheeb

*

*










Turkey will not remain silent against Israeli oppression: Erdoğan


Turkey did not and will not remain silent against the Israeli oppression against the Palestinians, President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan said Saturday, as he...




www.dailysabah.com






*Turkey's Erdoğan, Abbas discuss ties, Palestinian reconciliation*
*BY ANADOLU AGENCY*
ISTANBUL DIPLOMACY 
JUL 10, 2021 6:11 PM GMT+3



A handout picture taken and released by the Turkish Presidential press office on July 10, 2021 shows Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan (R) meeting with Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas (L) in Istanbul. (Turkish Presidency via AFP)


President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan welcomed his Palestinian counterpart Mahmoud Abbas for a bilateral meeting in Istanbul on Saturday, Turkey's Communications Directorate said.
The closed-door meeting, which lasted about one hour and 15 minutes, was held at the Vahdettin Pavilion in the Çengelköy quarter of the Asian district of Üsküdar.
Following the presidents' meeting, delegations from both countries met for talks also attended by Foreign Minister Mevlüt Çavuşoğlu, Communications Director Fahrettin Altun, Presidential Spokesperson İbrahim Kalın and National Intelligence Organization (MIT) chief Hakan Fidan.



Turkish delegation led by President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan (3rd R) and the Palestinian delegation headed by President Mahmoud Abbas (4th L) meet for talks in Istanbul, July 10, 2021. (Turkish Presidency via AA)

Abbas is on a three-day visit to Turkey at Erdoğan’s invitation.

All aspects of relations between Turkey and Palestine will be discussed during his trip, Turkey’s Communications Directorate said in a previous statement on Friday.
Ways to boost bilateral cooperation, the humanitarian situation in Palestine, and the latest developments in the Israel-Palestine conflict will be discussed, the statement said.
Also expected to be on the agenda are efforts for reconciliation between various Palestinian groups, as well as the highly anticipated elections in Palestine, it added.


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Titanium100 said:


> My mann never misses the chance to showchase Iran....
> 
> Hamas strikes on Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I subtly did this to inflat your ego further


It must really hurt your ego knowing that Majoosi Iranians are the only ones actually helping the Palestinian resistance while your Arab brothers are all lined up to take turns to kiss israel's hand!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> It must really hurt your ego knowing that Majoosi Iranians are the only ones actually helping the Palestinian resistance while your Arab brothers are all lined up to take turns sucking Israel off huh!



Help yourself first against Israel.. I follow your situation on the ground.. Atleast these arabs fight back if attempted on but not you.. All talk and smoke screen ain't fooling me... Fight back and protect yourself and than come back here... You have betrayed yourself not even others.. Btw that post was only joking nothing serious the one you quoted

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Titanium100 said:


> Atleast these arabs fight back


You mean the Palestinians who have the means to fight back due to the Arms and training given to them by Iran and Hezbollah right? I don't see any other Arabs lifting a finger against Israel. they are too busy lining up to kiss Israel's hand. Even your beloved hard core Salafist Jehadis that went to fight in Syria were openly praising Israel and were getting medical treatment in Israel its self!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xuxu1457

U.S. senators back bill to provide $3.3 billion for Israel


Republican and Democratic U.S. senators introduced legislation on Thursday to provide $3.3 billion in annual aid to Israel, seeking to put into law an aid agreement between the two countries reached in 2016 amid concern over rising Middle East tensions.




www.reuters.com





The United States will provide Israel with 3.3 billion US dollars in military aid. For freedom, democracy, human rights，justice, equality, peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Titanium100

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> You mean the Palestinians who have the means to fight back due to the Arms and training given to them by Iran and Hezbollah right? I don't see any other Arabs lifting a finger against Israel. they are too busy lining up to kiss Israel's hand.



You understand what I mean.. I don't wanna beef them up at your behest.. You folded when it mattered most.. This rules you out entirely. Plus it was arabs who stop the war you inflamed it was due to their pressure it was stopped solely. Just because people know how to play chess together doesn't mean they are fuking.. But all in all this is all to complex for you..

Israel's sole existence is linked to NATO once a solution is found for that they won't remain a day there anyways. There is no rush now until the next 2-3 decades.. The same reason China can't enter Taiwan which is NATO... Once a vaccine is found for the NATO bug the rest is history... Nobody is really to concerned in truth it is just an outpost...


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Titanium100 said:


> You understand what I mean.. I don't wanna beef them up at your behest.. You folded when it mattered most.. This rules you out entirely. Plus it was arabs who stop the war you inflamed it was due to their pressure it was stopped solely. Just because people know how to play chess together doesn't mean they are fuking.. But all in all this is all to complex for you..
> 
> Israel's sole existence is linked to NATO once a solution is found for that they won't remain a day there anyways. There is no rush now until the next 2-3 decades.. The same reason China can't enter Taiwan which is NATO... Once a vaccine is found for the NATO bug the rest is history... Nobody is really to concerned about Israel in truth it is just an outpost...


No I don't understand what you mean. What I understand is that Palestinians used to throw rocks at Israeli occupation Tanks until Iran came along and put weapons in their hands so they could actually defend themselves and that bothers people like you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> No I don't understand what you mean. What I understand is that Palestinians used to throw rocks at Israeli occupation Tanks until Iran came along and put weapons in their hands so they could actually defend themselves and that bothers people like you!



You are confusing me with some other posters here.. You didn't give them everything but missiles. To claim you gave them everything is to far fatched.. They fought with Israel 4 wars the only war where Iran had invested was the lastest one where we saw Iranian missiles. I am not dismissing Iran's assistance to them.. THey themselves thanked Iran and who am I to go against that


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

Titanium100 said:


> You are confusing me with some other posters here.. You didn't give them everything just some missiles. To claim you gave them everything is to far fatched.. They fought with Israel 4 wars the only war where Iran had invested was the lastest one..


----------



## 500

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> You mean the Palestinians who have the means to fight back due to the Arms and training given to them by Iran and Hezbollah right? I don't see any other Arabs lifting a finger against Israel. they are too busy lining up to kiss Israel's hand. Even your beloved hard core Salafist Jehadis that went to fight in Syria were openly praising Israel and were getting medical treatment in Israel its self!!!


Iran destroyed last country which threatened Israel - Syria.


----------



## Bahram Esfandiari

500 said:


> Iran destroyed last country which threatened Israel - Syria.


. Is that why Israel keeps attacking Syria???

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## 500

Bahram Esfandiari said:


> . Is that why Israel keeps attacking Syria???


Israel is attacking Hezbalshaitan thugs in former Syria.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Iñigo

The Question is very simple

there is a "HerrensVolk" made up of European emigrants and Arabs emigrants from rabbinical tradition, this "HerrensVolk" have all the Power

and on the other side ... the local population, Arab-Hebrew and Greek-Canaanite, who live without civil rights and under military Domination

and the Zionists say that this colonial order in "our colonial project" (Jabotinsky) is the correct order wanted by Yahveh since the Persian empire granted the charters of the city-Temple and entrusted the power to an Aramaic ruling class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cthulhu

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415019059943510019

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415033065433407491

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414997391132872704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415050716364869634


----------



## Trango Towers

zectech said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404839360323854336


And khaleeji arabs are loving this. Good


500 said:


> Israel is attacking Hezbalshaitan thugs in former Syria.


Soon you will wish Hitler was alive and you could visit the gas Chamber.


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419354394185936902

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Israel halves Gaza fishing zone over incendiary balloon fires


Israeli firefighters say they extinguished brush blazes in three points in a small area in the Eshkol region.




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

Israeli regime cracks down on anti-eviction rally in Sheikh Jarrah


Israeli forces crack down on rally held against potential eviction of Palestinians from the holy occupied city of al-Quds’ Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood.




www.presstv.ir





*Israeli regime cracks down on anti-eviction rally in Sheikh Jarrah*
Sunday, 01 August 2021 1:28 AM *[ Last Update: Sunday, 01 August 2021 1:29 AM ]*






Israeli forces arrest a Palestinian youth for his partaking in a demonstration on July 31, 2021 against the regime’s decision to evict the residence of the holy occupied city of al-Quds’ Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood.
*Israeli forces launch another crackdown on a demonstration staged by residents of the holy occupied city of al-Quds’ Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood against Tel Aviv’s decision to expel them from their homes there.*
Footage provided by the Palestinian Shehab news agency showed the forces strutting through the neighborhood and forcing one protester to the ground. Other outlets also pointed to taking place of assault and battery on the part of the forces against the protesters, who were partaking in the Saturday rally. 
The Palestinian Ma’an outlet said the forces blocked the entrances to the neighborhood with metal barricades, preventing entry to all, except the residents.
The troops were seen chasing down the demonstrators, who were chanting slogans against the regime’s eviction decision, and using water cannons to disperse protesters and journalists.
A number of al-Quds’ residents were arrested and investigated during the crackdown.



Israeli forces injure over 100 Palestinians in West Bank clashes
Israeli forces injure 106 Palestinians during clashes that erupted after the murder of a Palestinian man at the hands of troops in the occupied West Bank.
Back in May, the regime informed the neighborhood’s residents of its decision to seize their homes. The move was followed by similar protests that spilled over throughout the entire Palestinian territories.
The regime came down hard on the rallies, and ignored a deadline it was issued by the Palestinian resistance movement in the Gaza Strip to stop the heavy-handed ways.
It even escalated its military attacks on Gaza, prompting the resistance to take the occupied territories under thousands of rockets.
Tel Aviv’s fresh attempts at escalating the situation in al-Quds comes amid constant warnings by the resistance movements against its tempting another retaliation.

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421786660392603653

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421547580211744771

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421833554955280389


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421781503822946305


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422079249599639557

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421791217327775744


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422293604811214862


----------



## Falcon29

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423640388745695234

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423649137413722112

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423774360863657984
May Allah ( subhanahu wa ta’ala) hasten the demise of Israel, and may the promise day arrives soon where every tree and rock speaks, and may the divine punishment on these evil doers at the hands of Muslims in Bilad Al-Shaaam arrives very soon. Amen

In Khorasan, the victory is getting near, and we're clearly seeing Muslim prophecies being fulfilled right in front of our eyes. May that army be victorious so their help can be felt in the Holy Land and in the greater Al-Shaam in general.


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Israel attacks Hamas sites in Gaza in response to fire balloons


Palestinians say the balloons aim to pressure Israel to ease restrictions on coastal enclave that were tightened in May.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## Aramagedon

*Collapse of i$$rael "IMMINENT": IRGC Head*




*TEHRAN (Tasnim) – Dissolution of the zionist regime in not a wish anymore, but a reality that will come true in the near future, Commander of the Islamic Revolution Guards Corps Major General Hossein Salami said.*

The IRGC commander held separate meetings with Secretary-General of the Palestinian Islamic Jihad Movement Ziad al-Nakhala and Chief of the Political Bureau of Islamic Resistance Movement Hamas Ismail Haniyeh in Tehran on Monday.
Praising the Palestinian resistance’s victory against the Israeli regime in the recent 12-day war, the general said he is delighted to meet the Palestinian leaders who have visited Tehran following a “major, extraordinary and wonderful triumph” against the Zionist enemy.
“Considering the undeniable realities on the ground, we are confident that the decline and collapse of the Zionist regime is beyond a wish and is a reality that could happen in the near future,” Major General Salami said.
The only thing that can leash the unruly Zionists is force, he stressed, adding that plans to strengthen Palestine is a strategy that must never stop.
The course of events across the occupied territories reveal that the stories invented by the Zionists, the hegemons and the arrogant media about invincibility of the Zionist regime has been shattered, he noted, adding that the Operation al-Quds Sword dispelled the myth that others are unable to show reaction to Israel or the Islamic and Arab countries have no option but to live in peace and coexistence with the occupiers.
The recent battle proved that Palestine has become strong and the termination of the fake Zionist regime is definite, Salami stated.
The Israeli regime launched a brutal bombing campaign against the besieged Gaza Strip on May 10, following Palestinian retaliation against violent raids on worshipers at al-Aqsa Mosque and the regime’s plans to force a number of Palestinian families out of their homes at the Sheikh Jarrah neighborhood of East Jerusalem (al-Quds).
According to Gaza’s Health Ministry, 260 Palestinians were killed in the Israeli offensive, including 66 children and 40 women. At least 1,948 others were also wounded.
In response, Palestinian resistance movements, chief among them Hamas, launched Operation al-Quds Sword and fired more than 4,000 rockets and missiles into the occupied territories, killing 12 Israelis.
Apparently caught off guard by the unprecedented barrage of rockets from Gaza, Israel announced a unilateral ceasefire on May 21, which Palestinian resistance movements accepted with Egyptian mediation.






Collapse of Israel Imminent: IRGC Commander - Politics news - Tasnim News Agency


TEHRAN (Tasnim) – Dissolution of the Zionist regime in not a wish anymore, but a reality that will come true in the near future, Commander of the Islamic Revolution Guards Corps Major General Hossein Salami said.




tn.ai

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Falcon29 said:


> *Israel since the Jerusalem battle has closed borders of Gaza, and implemented more measures to prevent exports/imports out of Gaza, as well as blocked Palestinian allies from delivering aid to Gaza. It has lead to extreme poverty and suffering as a result. So Palestinian factions organized a demonstration today. The Israel soldier in video was shooting and injured dozens of them, and so they took his gun and one of Palestinian soldiers shot the terrorist in his face, critically injuring him. Israeli's threatening a 'response' on Gaza, which is more like an offensive aggression since they are blocking Palestinians from receiving urgent aid from allies. *
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429128699207684099
> 
> Why this guy is even talking if he and his country/allies don't even participate in conflict. No one is stopping them from doing resistance to Israel. He needs to shut up with empty statements. All we see is Iran participating in violent wars in Iraq, Syria, Afghanistan, Yemen.
> 
> This guy and his Shia allies are sitting on millions of missiles, drones and mortars. They never use any of it against Israel. Only in Syria, Iraq, Yemen, Afghanistan and Saudi Arabia. Therefore he need to stay out of Jerusalem conflict or actually participate. His position and his allies is no different than Jordanian or Egyptian position. Watching Palestinians and taking credit for their resolve.


Welcome back bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429134121268301834

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429114540877389835

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Israeli jets enter Gaza airspace.

Airstrikes on military bases in northern Gaza.

Dozens of new airstrikes hit central/northern Gaza.


----------



## Falcon29

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429185686553473033

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429184427846942727


----------



## Falcon29

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430546961640435717


----------



## Falcon29

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436701278424416257


----------



## Falcon29

*Breaking: 5 Palestinians killed in Jenin and Jerusalem during Israeli incursions at night time:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442100145311649802


----------



## Adir-mz

It was 6 not 5 and all of them are members of Hamas/Islamic jihad. Good work ♥️🇮🇱


----------



## Trench Broom

With skill and precision, the Israeli special forces infiltrated right into the belly of the Hamas beast and liquidated the terrorists. Just as they caught the 6 heinous terrorists who escaped prison. Their 'freedom' was short lived as Israel hunted them down one by one until the last two were captured, again, in the belly of the beast. Israel can operate deep into the 'palestinian' turf right under their noses. The 'palestinians' promised war if they were captured. but captured they were. Israel slipped in and out like cat burglars.

The entity called 'palestinians' need to realise that good will win over evil, which is why Israel continuously wins.

May the 5 liquidated terrorists be a lesson. Plan to kill Israelis, and you'll be sent to hell sooner or later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

*Hamas avenges murders of West Bank Palestinians over the last several weeks:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471537892166090754


----------



## Beny Karachun

Falcon29 said:


> *Hamas avenges murders of West Bank Palestinians over the last several weeks:*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471537892166090754


Basically, Hamas shot 3 civilians driving their car, killed one.


----------



## Falcon29

Beny Karachun said:


> Basically, Hamas shot 3 civilians driving their car, killed one.



Three settler terrorists trespassing into Palestinian territory. What are they doing in Palestinian cities? These terrorists assault Palestinians on a daily basis, in many cases outright murdering them:

..
*Palestinian baby burned to death in settler attack*
_Two homes set ablaze in Duma village in occupied West Bank, with graffiti left on the walls reading “revenge” in Hebrew._

An 18-month-old Palestinian boy has burned to death after settlers set fire to his family house in Duma village, south of Nablus city, in the occupied West Bank.

The parents of Ali Saad Dawabsheh and his four-year-old brother were also injured in the attack, sources told Al Jazeera on Friday morning.
..








Palestinian baby burned to death in settler attack


Two homes set ablaze in Duma village in occupied West Bank, with graffiti left on the walls reading “revenge” in Hebrew.




www.aljazeera.com


----------



## Beny Karachun

Falcon29 said:


> Three settler terrorists trespassing into Palestinian territory. What are they doing in Palestinian cities? These terrorists assault Palestinians on a daily basis, in many cases outright murdering them:
> 
> ..
> *Palestinian baby burned to death in settler attack*
> _Two homes set ablaze in Duma village in occupied West Bank, with graffiti left on the walls reading “revenge” in Hebrew._
> 
> An 18-month-old Palestinian boy has burned to death after settlers set fire to his family house in Duma village, south of Nablus city, in the occupied West Bank.
> 
> The parents of Ali Saad Dawabsheh and his four-year-old brother were also injured in the attack, sources told Al Jazeera on Friday morning.
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian baby burned to death in settler attack
> 
> 
> Two homes set ablaze in Duma village in occupied West Bank, with graffiti left on the walls reading “revenge” in Hebrew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com


Whatever you show me, I can send you a Palestinian caused atrocity that predates that. The first terrorist attacks started by the Muslims, not Jews before the founding of Israel as a modern state.

Palestinians sent suicide bombers to teenager clubs, restaurants, public busses, literally butchered and beheaded women and kids, crushed their heads with stones, as if we're in the first Islamic conquests. I am not even trying to exaggerate, I can back each one of those actions multiple times with a source.

If something like that happened to someone I love, I swear on my life I will dedicate my entire existence to kill Palestinians I see fit to be killed. However even then I won't ever do what the Palestinians did and stab or strangle babies with their own hands. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Itamar_attack 






List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## mudas777

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> 6-7 billion will die in WW3 now that is casualities..
> 
> --------------------------------------
> @Falcon29 Continue your work here we need constant updates



Must be a sicko to have a total disregard for the human life. Go to the nearest mental institute and register yourself immediately and if they don't have a vacancy, please send me a message I will unlock the key for you on the permanent basis. .
How you are even allowed on this forum to pencil in such blood thirsty comments.


----------



## Falcon29

Beny Karachun said:


> Whatever you show me, I can send you a Palestinian caused atrocity that predates that. The first terrorist attacks started by the Muslims, not Jews before the founding of Israel as a modern state.
> 
> Palestinians sent suicide bombers to teenager clubs, restaurants, public busses, literally butchered and beheaded women and kids, crushed their heads with stones, as if we're in the first Islamic conquests. I am not even trying to exaggerate, I can back each one of those actions multiple times with a source.
> 
> If something like that happened to someone I love, I swear on my life I will dedicate my entire existence to kill Palestinians I see fit to be killed. However even then I won't ever do what the Palestinians did and stab or strangle babies with their own hands.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Itamar_attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of Palestinian suicide attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org



That guy was mentally disabled and had no political motive. Palestinians don't condone such crimes, and even between Israeli's and Palestinians there is a cultural understanding to not commit crimes such as rape and so forth. Hamas captured Israeli soldiers in the past and had no intention to hurt them:






..
..

Actually it was Israeli's that were most sophisticated in orchestrating terror attacks, you were the first people planting bombs in market places:

*46 KILLED BY BOMB IN MARKET AT HAIFA; Riots and Arson Follow Blast--Arabs and Jews Each Blame the Other for Outrage Investigation Called For 46 KILLED BY BOMB IN MARKET AT HAIFA Council Accuses Arabs*










46 KILLED BY BOMB IN MARKET AT HAIFA; Riots and Arson Follow Blast--Arabs and Jews Each Blame the Other for Outrage Investigation Called For 46 KILLED BY BOMB IN MARKET AT HAIFA Council Accuses Arabs (Published 1938)


Haifa market bomb explosion; many casualties; Arabs and Jews blame each other; Arab shops closed throughout country; Palestine Jews Natl Council accuses Arabs; Amer tourists cut visit




www.nytimes.com







1938, July 618 Arabs and 5 Jews were killed by two simultaneous bombs in the Arab melon market in Haifa. More than 60 people were wounded. The toll over two days of riots and reprisals was 33 dead, 111 wounded.[14][19][20][21]1938, July 84 Arabs were killed by a bomb in Jerusalem.[14]1938, July 1610 Arabs were killed by a bomb at a marketplace in Jerusalem.[14]1938, July 2543 Arabs were killed by a bomb at a marketplace in Haifa.[14][22]1938, August 2624 Arabs were killed by a bomb at a marketplace in Jaffa.







List of Irgun operations - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













King David Hotel bombing - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Beny Karachun

Falcon29 said:


> That guy was mentally disabled and had no political motive. Palestinians don't condone such crimes, and even between Israeli's and Palestinians there is a cultural understanding to not commit crimes such as rape and so forth. Hamas captured Israeli soldiers in the past and had no intention to hurt them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> ..
> 
> Actually it was Israeli's that were most sophisticated in orchestrating terror attacks, you were the first people planting bombs in market places:
> 
> *46 KILLED BY BOMB IN MARKET AT HAIFA; Riots and Arson Follow Blast--Arabs and Jews Each Blame the Other for Outrage Investigation Called For 46 KILLED BY BOMB IN MARKET AT HAIFA Council Accuses Arabs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 46 KILLED BY BOMB IN MARKET AT HAIFA; Riots and Arson Follow Blast--Arabs and Jews Each Blame the Other for Outrage Investigation Called For 46 KILLED BY BOMB IN MARKET AT HAIFA Council Accuses Arabs (Published 1938)
> 
> 
> Haifa market bomb explosion; many casualties; Arabs and Jews blame each other; Arab shops closed throughout country; Palestine Jews Natl Council accuses Arabs; Amer tourists cut visit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1938, July 618 Arabs and 5 Jews were killed by two simultaneous bombs in the Arab melon market in Haifa. More than 60 people were wounded. The toll over two days of riots and reprisals was 33 dead, 111 wounded.[14][19][20][21]1938, July 84 Arabs were killed by a bomb in Jerusalem.[14]1938, July 1610 Arabs were killed by a bomb at a marketplace in Jerusalem.[14]1938, July 2543 Arabs were killed by a bomb at a marketplace in Haifa.[14][22]1938, August 2624 Arabs were killed by a bomb at a marketplace in Jaffa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of Irgun operations - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King David Hotel bombing - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Irgun's action were a response to the Arab attacks, Arabs attacked years before Irgun started paying back (1920s vs 1937)






List of killings and massacres in Mandatory Palestine - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Beny Karachun

Falcon29 said:


> That guy was mentally disabled and had no political motive. Palestinians don't condone such crimes, and even between Israeli's and Palestinians there is a cultural understanding to not commit crimes such as rape and so forth. Hamas captured Israeli soldiers in the past and had no intention to hurt them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> ..
> 
> Actually it was Israeli's that were most sophisticated in orchestrating terror attacks, you were the first people planting bombs in market places:
> 
> *46 KILLED BY BOMB IN MARKET AT HAIFA; Riots and Arson Follow Blast--Arabs and Jews Each Blame the Other for Outrage Investigation Called For 46 KILLED BY BOMB IN MARKET AT HAIFA Council Accuses Arabs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 46 KILLED BY BOMB IN MARKET AT HAIFA; Riots and Arson Follow Blast--Arabs and Jews Each Blame the Other for Outrage Investigation Called For 46 KILLED BY BOMB IN MARKET AT HAIFA Council Accuses Arabs (Published 1938)
> 
> 
> Haifa market bomb explosion; many casualties; Arabs and Jews blame each other; Arab shops closed throughout country; Palestine Jews Natl Council accuses Arabs; Amer tourists cut visit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1938, July 618 Arabs and 5 Jews were killed by two simultaneous bombs in the Arab melon market in Haifa. More than 60 people were wounded. The toll over two days of riots and reprisals was 33 dead, 111 wounded.[14][19][20][21]1938, July 84 Arabs were killed by a bomb in Jerusalem.[14]1938, July 1610 Arabs were killed by a bomb at a marketplace in Jerusalem.[14]1938, July 2543 Arabs were killed by a bomb at a marketplace in Haifa.[14][22]1938, August 2624 Arabs were killed by a bomb at a marketplace in Jaffa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of Irgun operations - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King David Hotel bombing - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


All Palestinian terrorists are essentially mentally ill, besides, the Itamar massacre was done by two brothers, and not a single one.

Palestinians don't commit such crimes?
Palestinians don't rape? Common cultural understanding between Israelis and Palestinians? Bs, us Israelis don't do that but nothing in Palestinian culture prevents such crimes.

I won't show pictures because I would be banned






2002 Metzer attack - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org













Palestinian pleads guilty to murder, rape of Israeli teen Ori Ansbacher


Arafat Irfaiya to be sentenced at a later date for February 2019 attack in a Jerusalem forest, which Israel says was terrorism




www.google.com




This one is less less than 2 years ago, raped and stabbed to death a teenager girl









Avivim school bus bombing - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org




School bus blown up, killing 9 children


----------



## Falcon29

Beny Karachun said:


> All Palestinian terrorists are essentially mentally ill, besides, the Itamar massacre was done by two brothers, and not a single one.
> 
> Palestinians don't commit such crimes?
> Palestinians don't rape? Common cultural understanding between Israelis and Palestinians? Bs, us Israelis don't do that but nothing in Palestinian culture prevents such crimes.
> 
> I won't show pictures because I would be banned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2002 Metzer attack - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palestinian pleads guilty to murder, rape of Israeli teen Ori Ansbacher
> 
> 
> Arafat Irfaiya to be sentenced at a later date for February 2019 attack in a Jerusalem forest, which Israel says was terrorism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is less less than 2 years ago, raped and stabbed to death a teenager girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avivim school bus bombing - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> School bus blown up, killing 9 children



The terrorist attacks started with the forced relocation of Jewish Europeans unto Palestinian land. Palestinians had no weapons then and were at the mercy of of violent expulsion by Jewish militias. Palestinians were the ones in the state of retaliation. Those crimes are individual crimes you are listing(rapes), I was talking about the military's of Palestine and Israel....


----------



## Beny Karachun

Falcon29 said:


> The terrorist attacks started with the forced relocation of Jewish Europeans unto Palestinian land. Palestinians had no weapons then and were at the mercy of of violent expulsion by Jewish militias. Palestinians were the ones in the state of retaliation. Those crimes are individual crimes you are listing(rapes), I was talking about the military's of Palestine and Israel....


Of course the Palestinians had weapons, don't be a fool. It was post WW1, weapons were abundant due to the British - Turkish conflicts in the region. 

Palestinians didn't exist back then. They all recognized themselves as Jordanian or Egyptian, which have no right over this land. And the ones who started the terror attacks were those same Arabs,not Jews. 

Stop being naive, all terror attacks are aligned with Hamas and encouraged by the "military of Palestine". Terrorists that raped or murdered kids are being paid if they're alive/ their family is being paid for their death by the PA or Hamas and are being shown as martyrs. 

Here's what Hamas does to their own women:
https://globalnews.ca/news/7879308/refuge-board-canada-irb-adjudicator/ 

You think they care about ours?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Beny Karachun said:


> Here's what Hamas does to their own women:
> https://globalnews.ca/news/7879308/refuge-board-canada-irb-adjudicator/



You are a retard if you believe that(or playing dumb on purpose), she is trying to get asylum status to remain in Canada and nothing more. Hamas armed wing is very strict, and Gaza people are very conservative. No crime of rape will be let away with. People in Gaza have huge families and aren't afraid of Hamas authorities if Hamas authorities protected a rapist. They will kill such a guy on their own. I witnessed execution of a Hamas armed wing member simply for him meeting a girl he wanted to marry to talk to in a car. They are very strict about such things let alone something as far as rape which will never be tolerated.


----------



## sammuel

Falcon29 said:


> You are a retard if you believe that(or playing dumb on purpose), she is trying to get asylum status to remain in Canada and nothing more. Hamas armed wing is very strict, and Gaza people are very conservative. No crime of rape will be let away with. People in Gaza have huge families and aren't afraid of Hamas authorities if Hamas authorities protected a rapist. They will kill such a guy on their own. I witnessed execution of a Hamas armed wing member simply for him meeting a girl he wanted to marry to talk to in a car. They are very strict about such things let alone something as far as rape which will never be tolerated.





Hamas getting elected in 2006 was the worse thing for anyone that hoped to see a solution to this conflict.

Tell me , if we ever sign an agreement with the Palestinians , who exactly are we going to sign it with ?

Even if we do manage to reach an understanding with the Palestinian authority , what are we going to do ? sign a deal with only half the Palestinian people ?

And even if we go through with something like that , what assures us Hamas does not take over the west bank as well the moment we pull out , than we will have missiles flying not only from Gaza but from the west bank as well.

I doubt anyone would take such a risk.



~

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

*Israeli settlers murder a Palestinian elderly woman in deliberate terrorist attack. These terrorists are showing their ugly nature more and more by the day:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474336103679381507


sammuel said:


> Hamas getting elected in 2006 was the worse thing for anyone that hoped to see a solution to this conflict.
> 
> Tell me , if we ever sign an agreement with the Palestinians , who exactly are we going to sign it with ?
> 
> Even if we do manage to reach an understanding with the Palestinian authority , what are we going to do ? sign a deal with only half the Palestinian people ?
> 
> And even if we go through with something like that , what assures us Hamas does not take over the west bank as well the moment we pull out , than we will have missiles flying not only from Gaza but from the west bank as well.
> 
> I doubt anyone would take such a risk.
> 
> 
> 
> ~



Don't tell us what to do in our land. We will take it back from barbaric terrorists.


----------



## sammuel

Falcon29 said:


> Don't tell us what to do in our land. We will take it back from barbaric terrorists.




Indeed it is your choice . If you Want peace -Ahlan wa Sahlan.

If you don't and choose violence , than you can't complain when you get a bloody nose in return.

~


----------



## Iñigo

The reality of "our colonial project" is unrelenting

"our colonial project" was founded by Russian and Polish terrorists, and from the beginning the idea was to hit and hit to get a response and then hit harder, and the first aggression was that of the British Empire which in a monstrous (1917) colonial/racist act promised to give "the land of Canaan" to some violent Russian and Polish emigrants





__





State of Terror: Suarez, Thomas: 9781911072034: Amazon.com: Books


State of Terror [Suarez, Thomas] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. State of Terror



www.amazon.com





Zionism is a monstrous ideology because this Biblical ideology establishes a brutal distinction between "a (dominant) people (of overlords)" and "the people of the land" ("am ha'eretz") who must be dominated

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iñigo

"La Mancha"









La Mancha - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





La Mancha belongs to us, the enthusiastic readers of "Don Quixote de la Mancha" because we have a sentimental link with these lands.

That is why and following our literary tradition we are going to unleash Terror on the population of "La Mancha"

---

We, Argentine Catholics

We, Argentine Catholics ... we reclaim the lands that once belonged to the Papal States and, following our literary tradition, we will unleash the biblical Terror on the Italians

---

Flavius Josephus wrote that HaShem packed his bags and left and went to the Romans

Well, now ... when the power of this new Empire of the Romans or Anglo-empire 2.0, heir to the British empire, declines ... the whole world will see the dreadful Comedy of "our colonial project" (Jabotinsky)

Daniel's book says that the souls of the righteous will shine in the firmament. Eternal shame awaits us, however.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

*Gaza resistance factions rally to support female Palestinian prisoners in Israeli jails*

*Hundreds of people demonstrated in Gaza city in solidarity with female Palestinian prisoners inside Israeli jails. Protesters marched towards the Legislative Council building while shouting slogans against Israel and expressing their unwavering support for the prisoners.*

In recent weeks Israeli forces increased their attacks against Palestinian female prisoners. The issue of female Palestinian prisoners is highly emotive to all Palestinians. The protest was organized by the Al-Ahrar Movement.

Palestinians believe that Israel can only be forced into releasing Palestinian inmates under prisoner swap deals. In late 2011, Hamas and the Israeli regime signed a prisoner swap deal under which Israeli soldier Gilad Schalit was released in exchange for over 1,000 Palestinian prisoners.

Palestinian prisoners including females are kept in 24 Israeli prisons and detention centers and are being subjected to torture and psychological pressures by Israeli prison authorities.

According to legal experts, the Israeli regime has long regarded itself above international laws and norms due to the protection it enjoys from some countries like the United States.
..
..








Gaza resistance factions rally to support female Palestinian prisoners in Israeli jails


Hundreds of people demonstrated in Gaza city in solidarity with female Palestinian prisoners inside Israeli jails. Protesters marched towards the Legislative Council building while shouting slogans against Israel and expressing their unwavering support for the prisoners.




www.presstv.ir


----------



## Falcon29

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475952485214957573

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476144009189941255

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

*Warning to Israel to lift the blockade:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477148824766496770


----------



## Falcon29

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477155038837592064


----------



## Falcon29

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477338307721895937

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477312399950680065


----------



## Falcon29

Terrorist 'settlers' attacking Palestinian families in Sheikh Jarrah once again, threatening to evict them, supported by Israeli army:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492801219538079745

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492785355141038082

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492789051606319107


----------



## Falcon29

Hamas warns Israeli gov't to not evict Palestinian families from Sheikh Jarrah and to prevent settlers from assaulting them:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492942249021292545


----------

